# ROFR Thread July to Sept 2022 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
*January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*
*April 2021- June 2021 ROFR List*
*July 2021- Sept 2021 ROFR List*
*Oct 2021- Dec 2021 ROFR List*
*Jan 2022- March 2022 ROFR List*
*April 2022- June 2022 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2, passed 7/1

DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 347/22, 250/23-Seller pay MF Close- sent 6/10, passed 7/13

FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l seller- sent 6/13, passed 7/14

kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14, passed 7/14

SGGB1992---$141-$38329-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16

flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-Int'l seller- sent 6/20, passed 7/18

FreemanFam---$127-$26749-200-AKV-Oct-0/21, 194/22, 200/23-Int'l seller- sent 6/23, passed 7/20

Alice in Okie-land---$134.5-$15298-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-Auction Fee $250- sent 7/1, passed 7/28

DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/1

krayzeeguy---$129-$33866-240-AKV-Dec-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/9

geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19, passed 8/14

AdventurerKat---$138-$5112-30-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 7/15, passed 8/15

discreet---$140-$15448-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18

Lorana---$145-$7760-50-AKV-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/2, passed 8/30

Mts8019---$139-$24794-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 8/31

BunnyhugSK---$135-$29700-220-AKV-Dec-0/20, 166/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/3, passed 8/31

Dolphins-54---$134-$22208-150-AKV-Dec-0/21, 279/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 8/8, passed 9/1

CaptainAmerica (seller)---$135-$14671-100-AKV-Dec-0/21, 19/22, 50/23-delayed closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/5

MickeyismyCat---$129-$32250-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF '22 & CC/ Int'l Seller- sent 8/11, passed 9/5

JCHDisney---$145-$14750-110-AKV-Feb-68/21, 95/22, 110/23, 110/24-$250 auction fee- sent 8/26, passed 9/13

Jjvette68---$132-$25835-190-AKV-Dec-0/21, 95/22, 190/23-International seller- sent 9/1, passed 9/15

M_T---$137-$14450-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 162/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/26


*AUL:*

aulaninutz---$115-$36815-290-AUL-Aug-22/21, 580/22, 290/23, 290/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16

Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/25

Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29, passed 7/29

ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1, passed 8/3

MrsDfromTN---$140-$30173-200-AUL-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized dues- sent 7/6, passed 8/5

Stingberg---$118-$31045-270-AUL-Feb-0/22, 0/23, 270/24-Subsidized Dues-sent 8/3, passed 8/31

The_MT---$129.5-$22053-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 197/23, 160/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/18, passed 9/6

HappyThoughtsTees---$110-$6424-50-AUL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19, passed 9/7

markallers---$118-$31642-240-AUL-Dec-0/20, 203/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/26, passed 9/13


*BCV:*

babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20, passed 7/18

flipflopsandpitstops---$173-$19056-100-BCV-Aug-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/22, passed 7/20

Nick_will---$153-$16115-100-BCV-Oct-0/21, 149/22, 100/23-Seller pays 22 MF- sent 7/6, passed 8/5

MalorieA---$166-$13576-75-BCV-Mar-0/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/10

Bgdude---$160-$20755-120-BCV-Feb-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 8/21, passed 9/12

Sunnyore---$183-$13374-70-BCV-Aug-0/21, 140/22, 70/23-Seller paying MF ‘22- sent 9/6, passed 9/21


*BLT:*

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3, passed 7/1

Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/7

garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13

Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11, passed 7/14

enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays CC/ Int'l Seller- sent 7/5, passed 8/4

YellowHouse---$170-$28766-160-BLT-Aug-34/21, 90/22, 160/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 8/2, passed 8/30

Laurawill---$165-$27896-160-BLT-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 8/4, passed 8/31

DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6

Sunnyore---$170-$4932-25-BLT-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 25/23- sent 7/12, passed 9/8

wings91---$169-$36035-200-BLT-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/31, passed 9/15


*BWV:*


MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/14

MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28, passed 8/2

Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/2

nursemanit---$150-$17352-100-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 189/22, 100/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/9

Kristina Carson---$148-$16676-100-BWV-Aug-0/21, 67/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/12, passed 8/10

ValW---$154-$6137-35-BWV-Dec-0/21, 70/22, 35/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/15

TheGambler22---$156-$13636-80-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 122/22, 80/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/16

Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21, passed 8/16

Disneycouple99---$165-$9253-50-BWV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/17

OlieRow---$135-$29383-200-BWV-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/2

BWgirlie94---$130-$18740-130-BWV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 260/23, 130/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/2

RNstitches---$155-$25175-150-BWV-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/14, passed 9/5

rolling777s---$150-$24700-150-BWV-Dec-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/15, passed 9/5

mousehouse23---$130-$13740-100-BWV-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 100/23 - sent 7/28, passed 9/6

Hhay1015---$155-$16135-100-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 100/23- sent 8/9, passed 9/8




*HH:*


adribelle---$86-$10112-100-HH-Aug-0/21, 70/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/7, passed 8/8

Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting MF'22- sent 7/13, passed 8/11

MamaMouseMcLean---$75-$18000-200-HH-Aug-0/21, 278/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 7/22, passed 8/17


*OKW:*


DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-Sep-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29, passed 7/25

CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13, passed 8/29

cpyle21---$116-$25748-210-OKW-Aug-378/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/31

BunnyhugSK---$110-$16500-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/9, passed 9/2


*OKW EXTENDED:*


Dadladd428---$125-$6772-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-International seller- sent 7/11, passed 8/8

MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3, passed 8/31

Long_n_wrong---$114-$46979-400-OKW(E)-Aug--0/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 8/4, passed 9/1

nick_will---$115-$12830-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 87/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/9, passed 9/2

badeacon(Seller)---$138-$21391-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 8/30, passed 9/15


*PVB:*


StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/5

erinkristen04---$164-$16001-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/13

PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12, passed 7/13

kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17, passed 7/22

PixiePoppins---$159-$26447-160-PVB-Mar-0/21, 24/22, 160/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/2

Nursemanit---$160-$16700-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/3

Dotluvsdisney---$165-$17967-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 36/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/8

alohatok1986---$173-$18674-100-PVB-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 7/13, passed 8/11

alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19, passed 8/15

lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/15

xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24, passed 8/17

krayzeeguy---$160-$36229-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 220/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/17

heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/18

Flipflopmom---$158-$16359-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 100/24-Seller credit $362 MF- sent 8/2, passed 8/18

kalag---$160-$50194-300-PVB-Dec-111/20, 268/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays 1/2 MF- sent 8/4, passed 8/31

JLo85---$160-$16768-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24-Buyer pays 2022 MFs- sent 8/17, passed 9/6

discreet---$145-$16028-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/11, passed 9/12

TikiLover---$150-$23360-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 150/23- Seller pays '22 MF- sent 9/9, passed 9/27


*RIV:*


wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5

Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20, passed 8/3

pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/18


*SSR:*

Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/7

shellabella2---$134-$16884-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 115/23- sent 6/14, passed 7/14

Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20

mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25

Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28, passed 7/24

baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/2

Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/5, passed 8/3

tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/10

unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22, passed 8/15

purplenancy27---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/18

Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1, passed 8/18

brf5003---$120-$6522-50-SSR-Mar-1/21, 9/22, 41/23, 50/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/30

markallers---$127-$31861-250-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 399/22, 250/23-Split Closing/ Seller Pays MF ‘22- sent 8/4, passed 8/30

eMoneyBug---$135-$5490-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/3, passed 8/31

MRLegg---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/10, passed 9/2

JulieBeeRN---$134-$20250-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller paying closing cost- sent 8/12, passed 9/5

Disdreaming479---$135-$36631-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 420/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF on 21- sent 8/12, passed 9/5

Disdreaming479---$135-$22178-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 21- sent 8/12, passed 9/5

MaleficentUK---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 229/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 8/26, passed 9/12

leecrouse---$110-$19597-160-SSR-Dec- 206/22, 160/23, 160/24- International Seller- sent 8/25, passed 9/19

Ritz---$127-$24859-190-SSR-Aug-0/21, 119/22, 190/23, 190/24-Int'l Seller/ Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/2, passed 9/19

cdobert---$125-$6993-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/20

MGERV---$130-$30219-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 450/22, 225/23, 225/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/20

christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 9/1, passed 9/21

CaptainAmerica (seller)---$117-$24992-200-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 200/24-delayed closing- sent 9/8, passed 9/27

PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9, passed 9/27

Eahajd---$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- delayed closing 5/23- sent 9/6, passed 9/19



*VGC:*


elenex---$260-$14453-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/7, passed 7/5

NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13

Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30, passed 8/2

The_MT---$265-$27286-100-VGC-Jun-0/21, 192/22, 100/23- sent 7/5, passed 8/3

Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/11

KTownRaider---$270-$27704-100-VGC-Oct-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19, passed 9/7

varyth---$255-$27169-100-VGC-Sep-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/23, passed 9/9

aleedisney---$255-$32590-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 250/23, 125/24- sent 8/30, passed 9/14


*VGF:*


NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1, passed 7/5

NickBCV---$162-$16200-100-VGF-Apr-0/21, 33/22, 100/23-Seller pays CC- sent 7/12, passed 8/11


*WL/ BRV:*

whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24

Stargazer65(Seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27, passed 7/25

TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28, passed 7/26

Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30, passed 8/2

MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6, passed 8/5

mgeologist---$116-$18587-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 7/18, passed 8/16

quakerlaw---$120-$14400-120-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 6/22, 120/23, 120/24-seller pays CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/18

mgeologist---$115-$24373-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 8/24, passed 9/7

mbroc---$124-$19265-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 150/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/30, passed 9/14

ccv_fam---$110-$37389-330-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 284/22, 330/23, 330/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/6, passed 9/19


*WL/ CCV:*

Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/5

bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/8

Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14

badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, passed 8/15

hogwartsdropout---$173-$27075-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 165/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/15

disjseag---$165-$27600-155-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 155/22, 155/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15

hereforthechurros---$150-$28361-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 56/21, 175/22, 175/23-International seller- sent 8/17, passed 9/5

Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27, passed 9/13

Ksharitt1986---$125-$25889-200-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 369/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/30, passed 9/15

DonMacGregor---$145-$5078-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 30/24- sent 9/3, passed 9/19


*VB:*

jgarrity1---$70-$13265-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21, passed 7/18

Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/24

Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18

SRUAlmn---$76-$14809-160-VB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 289/23, 160/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/23, passed 9/8

PoptartsAndMickey---$70-$4822-50-VB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 50/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/15



*WAITING 




AKV:*


Tonks44---$145-$17450-110-AKV-Dec-0/21, 178/22, 110/23- sent 9/13

BWoody---$142-$15803-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 166/23, 100/24- sent 9/15

JKS DVC---$133-$14855-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 110/23, 110/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/15

Kristyn---$150-$24000-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing costs and MF ‘22- sent 9/19

AKVDisneyFan---$75-$4172-50-HH-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-prorated '23 MF- sent 9/24


*AUL:*



jacec---$120-$85500-655-AUL-Dec-0/21, 655/22, 655/23-Subsidized Dues/ FW 52 2BD OV- sent 8/31

disneydoc2007---$108.5-$35813-320-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 320/24-Subsidized dues- sent 9/15

Jlo85---$103-$18025-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 201/23, 160/24- sent 9/24


*BCV:*


quakerlaw---$147-$24400-160-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 178/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 9/13

TheSkis---$155-$25540-160-BCV-Oct-0/21, 230/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 9/27


*BLT:





BWV:





HH:*

RedDogRun(seller)---$104-$5877-50-HH-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 6/15



*OKW:




OKW EXTENDED:





PVB:*



BringWishesBack---$151-$22650-150-PVB-Aug-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/2

Bakerr6 ---$160-$4000-25-Poly-Oct-0/21, 37/22, 25/23, 25/24- Buyer pays closing- sent 9/21

feeling100---$168-$23330-135-PVB-Jun-0/21, 239/22, 135/23, 135/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 9/23

Chia1974---$149-$15523-100-PVB-Sep-0/21, 80/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/24




*RIV:



SSR:*


Hiddenmickey75---$124-$10600-75-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 7/1

CDN Prince Charming---$115-$18877-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 22/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 8/27

Shelle88---$118-$18528-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 90/22, 300/23, 150/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/20

arich35---$135-$22410-166-SSR-Apr-0/21, 153/22, 332/23, 166/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/22


*VGC:





VGF:*

LadybugsMum---$163-$20251-120-VGF-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 120/24-Int'l seller- sent 9/21

hayesdvc---$190-$5258-25-VGF-Aug-0/21, 21/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 9/23



*WL/ BRV:*


benedib99(seller)---$111-$17300-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/21, 103/22, 150/23- sent 6/24

MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28

Joel22---$161-$18868-110-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 68/22, 110/23- sent 7/12

davegart2---$100-$3360-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 8/31




*WL/ CCV:*


Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27

KimMcGowan---$176-$27180-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 106/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 9/20

wvujeb---$160-$32831-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 100/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/20

Maryrachel713---$165-$22262-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 9/29


*VB:*

Dado4---$70-$13219-160-VB-Aug-0/21, 132/22, 160/23-Seller pays 22 dues- sent 9/19


*TAKEN 



AKV:*



geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18

alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10, taken 7/19

JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22, taken 7/28

BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, taken 8/1

Jjvette68---$134-$32933-225-AKV-Dec-8/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/26, taken 8/2

BriLam---$126-$34650-275-AKV-Mar-0/21, 100/22, 275/23, 275/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/16, taken 8/15

Hereforthechurros---$132-$27720-210-AKV-Mar-0/21, 195/22, 210/23, 210/24-Seller pays Closing- sent 7/13, taken 8/15

JCHDisney---$130-$13000-100-AKV-Sept-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- seller pays closing- sent 7/25, taken 8/17

badeacon---$130-$15806-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 113/22, 110/23, 110/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18

Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27, taken 8/18

Mrsg00fy(Seller)---$135-$22258-160-AKV-Jun-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24-Buyer pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18

Jaydee51---$137-$14605-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 125/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25

Keirabella2012---$125-$28293-220-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 220/23- sent 8/9, taken 8/30

JKS DVC---$130-$13699-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/1, taken 8/30

Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/31

Kristyn---$129-$25562-180-AKV-Dec-0/21, 189/22, 180/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/5

Jlo85---$129-$16275-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 222/23, 120/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/11

Tonks44---$130-$14167-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 197/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/30, taken 9/11

PrincessDuck(Seller)---$139-$23105-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 137/23, 160/24- sent 7/28, taken 9/11

BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25, taken 9/14

CoasterJunkie---$135-$29932-200-AKV-Jun-164/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/30, taken 9/15


*AUL:



BCV:




BLT:*


Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, taken 7/6

ThingamabobsIGot20---$165-$28301-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/5, taken 7/6

MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/12

Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19

Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10, taken 7/20

golex---$165-$31139-180-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 180/23, 180/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/21

Alice in Okie-land---$172-$20165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23, 110/24-Seller pay closing- sent 6/30, taken 8/2

YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4, taken 8/2

ThingamabobsIGot20---$168-$28956-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 183/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/12, taken 8/5

kmc33(Seller)---$177-$9563-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 30/22, 50/23, 50/24-sent 7/19, taken 8/15

mgeologist---$163-$27173-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 7/24, taken 8/18

quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22, taken 8/25

wings91---$160-$34000-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/26, taken 8/29

calfan---$171-$-19160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/8, taken 8/31

ThingamabobsIGot20---$160-$36217-220-BLT-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 8/8, taken 8/31

quakerlaw---$145-$23954-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 133/23, 160/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/12

kmc33(Seller)---$181-$9833-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 63/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/19, taken 9/12

feeling100---$152.5-$24650-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 9/2, taken 9/22


*BWV:




HH:




OKW:*


MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, taken 8/2

Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6, taken 8/5


*OKW EXTENDED:




PVB:





SSR:*


LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6

Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6, taken 7/7

sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7, taken 7/13

Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11, taken 7/14

julieack---$125-$20684-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/20, taken 7/14

TheGambler22---$135-$11219-75-SSR-Sep-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/14

Pamkat1820---$134-$8744-60-SSR-Feb-0/21, 30/22, 60/23, 60/24-Seller pays dues- sent 6/15, taken 7/15

CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19

Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14, taken 7/19

christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22, taken 7/28

brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30, taken 7/28

Esisson---$128-$16530-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller paying closing- sent 6/22, taken 8/3

Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/7, taken 8/8

JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8, taken 8/16

MaleficentUK---$115-$23000-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 8/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF '23- sent 7/14, taken 8/26

The_MT---$110-$6010-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 8/15, taken 9/1

Shelle88---$122-$19140-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 39/22, 237/23, 150/24- sent 8/17, taken 9/11

eltrumpito---$111-$35848-300-SSR-Oct- 0/21, 572/22, 134/23, 300/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/15


*VGC:




VGF:




WL/ BRV:





WL/ CCV:*


hogwartsdropout---$160-$41069-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 6/8, taken 7/12

Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/12, taken 7/15

DVChris---$137-$14421-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 5/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/30, taken 8/8

wvujeb---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 205/22, 175/23- sent 7/20, taken 8/18

mtgtm4---$173-$13975-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 116/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/19, taken 8/19

Ericlaurie---$160-$18537-110-CCV@WL-Apr--1/21, 26/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 7/21, taken 8/25

Whitneyleigh10---$165-$22074-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 125/23- sent 7/26, taken 8/25

disfam15---$160-$16729-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25

wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20, taken 9/12

Ericlaurie---$157-$24450-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 205/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 9/8, taken 9/28


*VB:*


----------



## dlam32

Thanks! Looking forward to what happens this quarter!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hopeful that the ROFR monster has had it’s fill and everyone has better luck with buying their contracts this quarter


----------



## LadybugsMum

Thank you @pangyal !


----------



## princesscinderella

I really can’t believe we are already in the 3rd quarter of 2022!  Good luck on ROFR everyone I hope SSR & AKL starts passing for everyone again soon.


----------



## Azndjdude

Wishing everyone the best out of this third quarter.


----------



## Mexacajun

Azndjdude said:


> Wishing everyone the best out of this third quarter.


I need to stop during this quarter. that would be best!


----------



## Mexacajun

dlam32 said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to what happens this quarter!


@dlam32 where do you find all the resort pics for your signature? I have been just scrolling and copying from others posts to make mine but I would like them to all look the same and as you can see, then don't now.


----------



## dlam32

Mexacajun said:


> @dlam32 where do you find all the resort pics for your signature? I have been just scrolling and copying from others posts to make mine but I would like them to all look the same and as you can see, then don't now.


There is a person who created all these banners and you can find your resort banner here. The person who put it together did a great job!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/


----------



## Mexacajun

dlam32 said:


> There is a person who created all these banners and you can find your resort banner here. The person who put it together did a great job!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/


Woot!! Woot!! Got them!!! thanks a ton! I am so happy now!!


----------



## Azndjdude

Mexacajun said:


> I need to stop during this quarter. that would be best!


Me too. I’ve been looking at PVB contracts fully knowing that I’d have to take a loan out at this point; which is not the smartest decision. As a CPA, all I can think is the interest cost on a DVC loan.


----------



## Unclelude

Disney fiscal Q4... Hopefully, maybe, please buyback budget waning  .... And not something like "It's Q4, buy them all"... But yeah probably drunk CM throwing darts... Hehe.


----------



## pianomanzano

Thanks @pangyal as always! How was Iceland??


----------



## dado4

Azndjdude said:


> Me too. I’ve been looking at PVB contracts fully knowing that I’d have to take a loan out at this point; which is not the smartest decision. As a CPA, all I can think is the interest cost on a DVC loan.


My accountant wife has never let me pay interest on anything... other than our add on DVC contract!


----------



## Stargazer65

No contracts taken yet. We're on a roll!


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2, passed 7/1

BOOM!  Super thrilled to get the good news this morning!


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land—-$134.50-$15,298-100-AKL-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 7/1

Alice in Okie-land—-$172-$20,165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23-seller pay closing-sent 6/30

Bought the AKL in an auction on a resale site, which was odd. Has an additional $250 auction fee included. Lost a $139ppt AKL on 6/28, so rolling the dice here.
On the BLT, seller pays closing so I am paying more per point than I would have otherwise. Offered $166 on a different AKL contract but seller never responded  This higher $172 works out about the same in total with the savings on closing costs.
Goal is to buy as close to ROFR line as possible, have plenty of time to lose a bunch as grandbabies are still babies


----------



## DonMacGregor

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Bought the AKL in an auction on a resale site, which was odd. Has an additional $250 auction fee included.


Not sure how I'd feel about paying a fee to "win" a contract I might still lose in ROFR. Do you only pay the auction fee if it passes ROFR?


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Not sure how I'd feel about paying a fee to "win" a contract I might still lose in ROFR. Do you only pay the auction fee if it passes ROFR?


I saw one of those auctions, I think the fee is part of the closing costs.  So if it gets ROFR'd, Disney pays the fee.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> I saw one of those auctions, I think the fee is part of the closing costs.  So if it gets ROFR'd, Disney pays the fee.


Has anyone ever seen them do that? I get paying a broker fee, but a fee for an auction they didn’t participate in? And why have an auction at all? It’s not like the contracts are hard to find, and if you “win” the auction, and you lose it in ROFR, then it’s time wasted (no offense to the OP). ,


----------



## brf5003

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone ever seen them do that? I get paying a broker fee, but a fee for an auction they didn’t participate in? And why have an auction at all? It’s not like the contracts are hard to find, and if you “win” the auction, and you lose it in ROFR, then it’s time wasted (no offense to the OP). ,


My recent accepted offer is an auction listing.  They list the buyers fee in the auction listing so you just have to figure it in when you make your offer.  It's kind of nice because you can see all the bids and know what other buyers are offering.  When we got our documents the auction fee is listed in the closing costs so I assume/hope Disney would have to pay it if they exercised ROFR.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone ever seen them do that? I get paying a broker fee, but a fee for an auction they didn’t participate in? And why have an auction at all? It’s not like the contracts are hard to find, and if you “win” the auction, and you lose it in ROFR, then it’s time wasted (no offense to the OP). ,


I have just recently started seeing these pop up. I wondered if I was missing something as a newbie. But guess my “what the heck?” Internal thought was right on. Seems like a huge waste of time. I have not found one contract that I have been interested in that the buyers weren’t willing to negotiate at all on….that’s enough “auction” for me


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> Has anyone ever seen them do that? I get paying a broker fee, but a fee for an auction they didn’t participate in? And why have an auction at all? It’s not like the contracts are hard to find, and if you “win” the auction, and you lose it in ROFR, then it’s time wasted (no offense to the OP). ,


To me, it's just a different way of doing negotiations.  You'd just have to factor in the fee when you decide your highest bid.


----------



## Stargazer65

brf5003 said:


> When we got our documents the auction fee is listed in the closing costs so I assume/hope Disney would have to pay it if they exercised ROFR


I'm sure they must, they don't get to alter the deal if they take it through ROFR.  They can only decide whether they want it or not.


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

DonMacGregor said:


> Not sure how I'd feel about paying a fee to "win" a contract I might still lose in ROFR. Do you only pay the auction fee if it passes ROFR?


Yes, it’s like a line item on the closing costs. Lose to ROFR, deposit returned and I’m out zero $.

I was looking for an AKL contact to bid on with 100-ish points and a fall use year, and this auction was closing in 30 min and fit the bill so…  ends up $134.50 ppt + $2.50 ppt fee = $137 which beats the last accepted offer I had for AKL on a different resale site (and lost to ROFR at $139).


----------



## Sunnyore

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land—-$134.50-$15,298-100-AKL-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 7/1
> 
> Alice in Okie-land—-$172-$20,165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23-seller pay closing-sent 6/30
> 
> Bought the AKL in an auction on a resale site, which was odd. Has an additional $250 auction fee included. Lost a $139ppt AKL on 6/28, so rolling the dice here.
> On the BLT, seller pays closing so I am paying more per point than I would have otherwise. Offered $166 on a different AKL contract but seller never responded  This higher $172 works out about the same in total with the savings on closing costs.
> Goal is to buy as close to ROFR line as possible, have plenty of time to lose a bunch as grandbabies are still babies


That's gonna be my strategy too next week once my contract gets taken.. increase price per point but have seller cover the other costs to get it closer to ROFR line.. whatever that may be but hopefully we'll have data points for June soon.


----------



## dlam32

Sunnyore said:


> That's gonna be my strategy too next week once my contract gets taken.. increase price per point but have seller cover the other costs to get it closer to ROFR line.. whatever that may be but hopefully we'll have data points for June soon.


People try to get creative with offers hoping to elude the ROFR monster. Unfortunately, Disney takes the total price of the contract into account when making ROFR decisions. I've always found it easier to just negotiate $/pt and just roll the dice.


----------



## Imurhuckleberry

Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27


Subsidized dues contract


----------



## Stargazer65

dlam32 said:


> People try to get creative with offers hoping to elude the ROFR monster. Unfortunately, Disney takes the total price of the contract into account when making ROFR decisions. I've always found it easier to just negotiate $/pt and just roll the dice.


Exactly, they are looking at the contract total costs.  So if someone negotiates paying 200/pt on SSR, and have the buyer cover 10 years of dues thinking they will fool the ROFR monster, it won't work.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Stargazer65 said:


> I saw one of those auctions, I think the fee is part of the closing costs. So if it gets ROFR'd, Disney pays the fee.


Seems fair given DVC charges you a non-negotiable $250 document fee when you buy direct. 

Karma.....


----------



## pks_domer

UbieTinkinMon said:


> UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2, passed 7/1
> 
> BOOM!  Super thrilled to get the good news this morning!


Congrats. You've tried so hard for so long, glad to see this one come through.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3 passed 7/1


----------



## erinkristen04

Day 21 of the ROFR waiting game. I knew full well we wouldn’t have an answer by now, so why is going into the long holiday weekend without a decision feeling so unreasonably difficult?! (Happy 4th, y’all!)


----------



## pangyal

pianomanzano said:


> Thanks @pangyal as always! How was Iceland??


Absolutely phenomenal, thank you for asking !


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Happy 4th July weekend to everyone!


----------



## wdw4rfam

erinkristen04 said:


> Day 21 of the ROFR waiting game. I knew full well we wouldn’t have an answer by now, so why is going into the long holiday weekend without a decision feeling so unreasonably difficult?! (Happy 4th, y’all!)


Try waiting 28 days, finding out yesterday that you passed and that when Disney sent it over, let broker know it can’t close until January because seller never disclosed a January reservation  Now we are starting all over So yesterday woke up day 28, and today woke up…day 2


----------



## Ginamarie

I’ve seen the DVC auctions. I think it’s just a new way of marketing contracts. Most of them have reserves set so that they don’t become “steal” pricing, but if it’s something you’re looking for, and the price is right, go for it!

Waiting for the thread to go quiet over the weekend now, just glad I’m not waiting on anything currently.


----------



## ahintz

ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1

This is my first time buying into DVC after looking at it for years. Our son is 2-years-old now, so figured we'll make use of it either in Hawaii or WDW for many years to come. Probably not the last set of points we'll buying if this works out as I hope it does.


----------



## Arbogast

ahintz said:


> ahintz---$125-$14,678-100-AUL-Feb-100/22, 100/23, 100/24-sent 7/1
> 
> This is my first time buying into DVC after looking at it for years. Our son is 2-years-old now, so figured we'll make use of it either in Hawaii or WDW for many years to come. Probably not the last set of points we'll buying if this works out as I hope it does.


I'm in the same boat, mine turns 3 weeks tomorrow! Good luck, but you probably won't need it with AUL.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

wdw4rfam said:


> Try waiting 28 days, finding out yesterday that you passed and that when Disney sent it over, let broker know it can’t close until January because seller never disclosed a January reservation  Now we are starting all over So yesterday woke up day 28, and today woke up…day 2



Is your only recourse really just walking away?
This was in one of my contracts. Does this apply to this situation? So $25 per point... or they didnt even list those points utilized in the reservation?



> 26. DISNEY VACATION CLUB POINTS: Should the Seller use any of the points listed in this contract prior to transfer
> the Seller will pay the Buyer a rental fee of $25.00 per point that is used.



edit, guess this covers that.


> b. SELLER DEFAULT: If Seller shall fail to perform its obligations under this Contract to make full settlement in
> accordance with the terms hereof, Buyer may, as its sole and exclusive remedy, either (a) require Escrow Agent to
> return the Deposit to Buyer or (b) pursue the equitable remedy of specific performance. Notwithstanding the
> foregoing, Seller shall also be liable for any escrow fees and closing costs to the Escrow Agent, and sales
> commissions owed to the Broker incurred as a result of notification of Seller's default.


----------



## erinkristen04

wdw4rfam said:


> Try waiting 28 days, finding out yesterday that you passed and that when Disney sent it over, let broker know it can’t close until January because seller never disclosed a January reservation  Now we are starting all over So yesterday woke up day 28, and today woke up…day 2


Ugh I saw that… such a freaking bummer and I feel for you!! Holding my breath we won’t be in a similar situation. Fingers crossed for a quick and smooth transaction this time around!!


----------



## gskywalker

pangyal said:


> AbsolutelyThanks @pangyal as always! How was Iceland??





pangyal said:


> phenomenal, thank you for asking !


Calling Canada an Iceland is not very nice,  especially on Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to all my fellow cdn disney freaks.  Ps, reminder, you're welcome rest of the world,  Walts parents were Canadian so you only have Chapek in charge of a company you love because of two CDNs who produced Walt and Roy.


----------



## MalorieA

For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


----------



## arich35

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.



I am starting to think it is the best bet. If we are okay with not going at peak times & staying at Saratoga/AK or split stays


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

pks_domer said:


> Congrats. You've tried so hard for so long, glad to see this one come through.


Thank you!  We are excited to be a part of the family!


----------



## Chia1974

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


Income property. There are rooms I can book to rent or use it myself. It’s not like I have 100s of Aulani points to use.


----------



## Chia1974

wdw4rfam said:


> Try waiting 28 days, finding out yesterday that you passed and that when Disney sent it over, let broker know it can’t close until January because seller never disclosed a January reservation  Now we are starting all over So yesterday woke up day 28, and today woke up…day 2


Can’t they cancel the reservation? I have had this happen but seller canceled the reservation and deposit into RCI/II exchange. I still waited 8 weeks though.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


Biggest concern is probably the dues. Hawaii is a very progressive state with very high cost of doing business, including high taxes and labor laws. Coupled that with it being next to the ocean, it will probably rival Vero Beach in dues because of the insurance costs. Having said that, try to find a subsidized dues contract. It’s the lowest dues rate in all of DVC at $6.50 pp.


----------



## Paul Stupin

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


It also means you’ll never have the 11 month advantage at WDW, so any thought of staying in a popular resort at a busy time of year, for the decades you own the contract, goes out the window.


----------



## Chia1974

Paul Stupin said:


> It also means you’ll never have the 11 month advantage at WDW, so any thought of staying in a popular resort at a busy time of year, for the decades you own the contract, goes out the window.


If you willing to spend time on stalking and waitlisting it may work for some. I was able to pieces together an night stay at AKV value studio over Labor Day weekend at 7 months. Aulani is still a popular destination by itself.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> If you willing to spend time on stalking and waitlisting it may work for some. I was able to pieces together an night stay at AKV value studio over Labor Day weekend at 7 months. Aulani is still a popular destination by itself.


I actually love Aulani and have points there, along with CCV and VGF at WDW. I can understand stalking and waitlisting and compromising and going through a huge hassle to get WDW accommodations at 7 months for a trip or two, but for (potentially) 40 years? Add in the dues, and Aulani is just not a good resort for SAP.


----------



## Chia1974

Paul Stupin said:


> I actually love Aulani and have points there, along with CCV and VGF at WDW. I can understand stalking and waitlisting and compromising and going through a huge hassle to get WDW accommodations at 7 months for a trip or two, but for (potentially) 40 years? Add in the dues, and Aulani is just not a good resort for SAP.


If I can’t get WDW with my Aulani points, I’ll either go to Aulani myself or rent out the points. At least mine is subsidized. I do enjoy playing the stalking game lol.


----------



## Royal Consort

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.



I am not one that gets onboard the SAP Aulani train. To gamble on the 7 month window at WDW may be a game of diminishing returns over years. DVC has changed rules and we cannot predict the state of play 10-20 years from now. If you want to stay at WDW, I'd continue slogging it out at SSR resale or wait until we're further into the recession before trying again. Be patient. At least you'd get a room at WDW. DVC is likely to continue to restrict future resorts. As we approach the decade towards 2042, the ability to use points across the system narrows tremendously.

There's an argument for Aulani: if you want hotel or standard view rooms. I'd personally only ever buy Aulani for Aulani.


----------



## Sandisw

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.



I am not buying that resort but I think 7 month bookings are getting harder and harder and if more resorts come online with restrictions you may have a tough time. 

If things go the way many think..in 19 years you lose 3 big resorts…and if trading is rough, then value will go down.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Can’t they cancel the reservation? I have had this happen but seller canceled the reservation and deposit into RCI/II exchange. I still waited 8 weeks though.



They could have but they obviously didn’t want to do that.


----------



## dlam32

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


The biggest risk of owning Aulani is getting locked out of the WDW, I would avoid solely owning at Aulani without having another WDW home resort. You can piece things together, but the peak times will be tough to put something together without a lot of effort stalking the website.

We  do think Aulani is the best value right now, especially subsidized contracts, for what we like to call "luxury" points.  Recently, we have been accumulating Aulani points with 2 aims:
1. For exclusive use at Aulani during the summer months when 7 month booking may be limited
2. As supplemental points for the bougie places like CC cabins, poly bungalows or grand villas.

If you never intend to go to Aulani, SSR at a higher pt/dollar price point has less potential downside than Aulani in terms holding or increasing in value.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Chia1974 said:


> Can’t they cancel the reservation? I have had this happen but seller canceled the reservation and deposit into RCI/II exchange. I still waited 8 weeks though.


That’s what I said. But broker said no they don’t want to. They had borrowed them from next year to use too. I’m wondering if they weren’t trying to sell before the market tanks (speculation on recession and poly tower), and knew we couldn’t close until January. Either way we already bought an almost exact contract and paid $2 less per point. It’s just that dumb 30 day ROFR wait that’s annoying


----------



## Sandisw

wdw4rfam said:


> That’s what I said. But broker said no they don’t want to. They had borrowed them from next year to use too. I’m wondering if they weren’t trying to sell before the market tanks (speculation on recession and poly tower), and knew we couldn’t close until January. Either way we already bought an almost exact contract and paid $2 less per point. It’s just that dumb 30 day ROFR wait that’s annoying



Maybe brokers should add a penalty that only kicks in if it’s found out after and wasn’t disclosed. 

If the buyer agrees to accept the delay after the fact that is given to them off purchase prices.

Maybe if a seller knows they will be charged extra for not being honest, then more will ensure they disclose correctly and make sure to review things like waitlists to ensure nothing is set up to potentially alter things.

Nothing charged upfront but at time of closing if there was no disclosure.


----------



## pangyal

gskywalker said:


> Calling Canada an Iceland is not very nice,  especially on Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to all my fellow cdn disney freaks.  Ps, reminder, you're welcome rest of the world,  Walts parents were Canadian so you only have Chapek in charge of a company you love because of two CDNs who produced Walt and Roy.


Lol, they were asking how my trip to Iceland was- I had mentioned that I was travelling there and wouldn't be able to update the thread for a while as a result .

But I hope that you also had a nice Canada Day! And can you believe I didn’t know that Walt’s parents were Canadian…


----------



## gskywalker

pangyal said:


> Lol, they were asking how my trip to Iceland was- I had mentioned that I was travelling there and wouldn't be able to update the thread for a while as a result .
> 
> But I hope that you also had a nice Canada Day! And can you believe I didn’t know that Walt’s parents were Canadian…


Yes I knew they were referring to your trip to the real Iceland,  just a little Canada Day humor.   I can believe it actually as most people, even Cdn disney fans don't know about Walts parents.   Walt actually came to Ontario trying to find the homes(farms) his parents grew up in.


----------



## Imurhuckleberry

ahintz said:


> ahintz---$125-$14,678-100-AUL-Feb-100/22, 100/23, 100/24-sent 7/1
> 
> This is my first time buying into DVC after looking at it for years. Our son is 2-years-old now, so figured we'll make use of it either in Hawaii or WDW for many years to come. Probably not the last set of points we'll buying if this works out as I hope it does.


Same boat. 3 yr old son and we go to Hawaii every year. Why not lock in at aulani right?


----------



## The_MT

Sandisw said:


> Maybe brokers should add a penalty that only kicks in if it’s found out after and wasn’t disclosed.
> 
> If the buyer agrees to accept the delay after the fact that is given to them off purchase prices.
> 
> Maybe if a seller knows they will be charged extra for not being honest, then more will ensure they disclose correctly and make sure to review things like waitlists to ensure nothing is set up to potentially alter things.
> 
> Nothing charged upfront but at time of closing if there was no disclosure.


I 100% agree. There should be penalties to the seller if they drag out closing too!


----------



## Sandisw

The_MT said:


> I 100% agree. There should be penalties to the seller if they drag out closing too!



I don’t think they should do that. . Sellers have until closing date and sometimes there are valid reasons for delays.


----------



## YellowHouse

Trying round 3 at BLT.  Fingers crossed.  Not sure it's been submitted to ROFR yet, I will add my info once it does.  Hopefully I've fed the ROFR monster enough for now!


----------



## Jazmadaz

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


So for full transparency I do own 175 direct Riviera points that I bought back in Nov 2019. So I do look at my recent Aulani purchase through the lens of a person that can get into a WDW dvc resort at the 11 month mark already. With that being said in mid April I made an $131pp offer on a 230pt SSR contract. It took Disney 42 days to tell me they were taking it. So I was way less than thrilled to make another SSR contract offer. But I also was very unwilling to pay $200pp by buying direct. My purpose for wanting that 230 points was wanting to use a grand villa every other year for a week for my bigger family trips in mid December. The Aulani contract that I should be closed on very very soon is 270 points. So at the 7 month mark for my current booked December trip I looked at availability. There was only 1 grand villa available for the full week I would have needed and that was at SSR. But almost every resort had 2br villas available for that full week. We always bank a full year of points for these trips. So getting 2 2br villas is doable with that amount of points. And the best part for us is when we do decide to take a Hawaii vacation we will have them to use. We actually do go to Hawaii every 5 years. I think if you already own at WDW dvc resort and enjoy Hawaii vacations it’s not a bad gamble.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jazmadaz said:


> So for full transparency I do own 175 direct Riviera points that I bought back in Nov 2019. So I do look at my recent Aulani purchase through the lens of a person that can get into a WDW dvc resort at the 11 month mark already. With that being said in mid April I made an $131pp offer on a 230pt SSR contract. It took Disney 42 days to tell me they were taking it. So I was way less than thrilled to make another SSR contract offer. But I also was very unwilling to pay $200pp by buying direct. My purpose for wanting that 230 points was wanting to use a grand villa every other year for a week for my bigger family trips in mid December. The Aulani contract that I should be closed on very very soon is 270 points. So at the 7 month mark for my current booked December trip I looked at availability. There was only 1 grand villa available for the full week I would have needed and that was at SSR. But almost every resort had 2br villas available for that full week. We always bank a full year of points for these trips. So getting 2 2br villas is doable with that amount of points. And the best part for us is when we do decide to take a Hawaii vacation we will have them to use. We actually do go to Hawaii every 5 years. I think if you already own at WDW dvc resort and enjoy Hawaii vacations it’s not a bad gamble.


Still not sure it’s a good strategy to buy 270 Aulani points to go there every 5 years. The dues are too high, but am sure you’ll figure out a good way to use the points!


----------



## Jazmadaz

Paul Stupin said:


> Still not sure it’s a good strategy to buy 270 Aulani points to go there every 5 years. The dues are too high, but am sure you’ll figure out a good way to use the points!


Aulani dues is at $8.67. I’m already paying $8.38 for Riviera. Maybe my views are off because I started at a resort with what most seem to call high dues. I gave OKW a look but their dues jumped to $8.80. Just my perspective.


----------



## Jgc014

Jazmadaz said:


> Aulani dues is at $8.67. I’m already paying $8.38 for Riviera. Maybe my views are off because I started at a resort with what most seem to call high dues. I gave OKW a look but their dues jumped to $8.80. Just my perspective.


I agree - I think the focus on how high the Aulani dues are are exaggerated. Yes, they are on the higher side, but they are really not that out of line with them other Disney World resorts, and the savings from buying Aulani if invested could be fairly valuable.


----------



## Mexacajun

Jgc014 said:


> I agree - I think the focus on how high the Aulani dues are are aggregated. Yes, they are on the higher side, but they are really not that out of line with them other Disney World resorts, and the savings from buying Aulani if invested could be fairly valuable.


But I think the thought is they will escalate faster like Hilton head and vero because it is beach front. Those are significantly higher than the rest of dvc.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Mexacajun said:


> But I think the thought is they will escalate faster like Hilton head and vero because it is beach front. Those are significantly higher than the rest of dvc.



I agree that AUL dues will appreciate at a higher rate than WDW properties, but I don't think it will be at the rate of VB or HHI.  AUL is much larger than HHI and VB.  Similar to SSR, the dues are spread across a much larger number of owners.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Mexacajun said:


> But I think the thought is they will escalate faster like Hilton head and vero because it is beach front. Those are significantly higher than the rest of dvc.


I don't think you can accurately compare Aulani to either Vero Beach or Hilton Head.

The Hawaiian Islands get hit with significant storms maybe once in 25 or 30 years (the last being Hurricane Iniki in 1992). Because of the general weather patterns in the north eastern Pacific, there are barely a handful of storms (fingers on one hand) every year that could even generate significant damage and then you have to have the perfect storm pattern to even get close to Hawaii. The East Coast, on the other hand, has 4 or 5 times that number, in an area 1/4 the size. The chances (and history) of Vero and HHI getting hit by either a hurricane or strong tropical storm are much, much higher.

An extreme example would be if Disney had decided to build a resort here in the other Orange County, next to the Ritz Carlton in Laguna Niguel, for example. While not a "desert", we are considered a "semi-arid" climate, with minimal rainfall and typically very dry (low humidity). That hypothetical resort, built right on the beach, would get virtually zero effect from or exposure to, storm damage of any kind whatsoever. It's all a matter of degrees.

Also, the construction types are radically different, with Aulani primarily a mid-rise concrete and steel structure with engineered exterior curtain walls. Yes, there is the constant presence of moisture, but the buildings are newer, better designed, and incorporate better construction technology.


----------



## Kjdisney

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I agree that AUL dues will appreciate at a higher rate than WDW properties, but I don't think it will be at the rate of VB or HHI.  AUL is much larger than HHI and VB.  Similar to SSR, the dues are spread across a much larger number of owners.


I agree with this.  I think the DVC resorts that share common space with hotels, will have dues that go up more slowly than stand alone DVC properties.


----------



## alohatok1986

Day 23 and I have managed to completely ignore the entire rofr process. I haven't even thought about the wait in weeks. A couple weekends in WDW helped distract me. I wish I was this zen during my first refusal


----------



## Shelle88

Is it just the 4th of July that is a holiday? Is there a chance we could hear from the ROFR monster on the 5th?(I'm starting to get a tad impatient.....)


----------



## Sandisw

Shelle88 said:


> Is it just the 4th of July that is a holiday? Is there a chance we could hear from the ROFR monster on the 5th?(I'm starting to get a tad impatient.....



With the 4th being a weekday, they should be open on the 5th.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

$150-$11250-75- Polynesian- Oct-37/2022-75/2023-75/2024 sent 7/3
know Disney hasn’t rofr any poly in a while, hopefully this isnt low enough for them to take it.


----------



## Paul 55555

Good price I think   Rofr monster  doesn’t like Polynesian food


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jgc014 said:


> I agree - I think the focus on how high the Aulani dues are are exaggerated. Yes, they are on the higher side, but they are really not that out of line with them other Disney World resorts, and the savings from buying Aulani if invested could be fairly valuable.


But the resort is on the ocean, and will require more and more maintenance over time, meaning the dues will probably rise at a higher percentage than other WDW resorts. Personally, I wouldn’t buy a resort on the other side of the world for SAP, foregoing the 11 month advantage with a home resort where you’ll almost never need it. That said, Aulani is sensational, so I’m sure you’ll enjoy it.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Paul Stupin said:


> But the resort is on the ocean, and will require more and more maintenance over time, meaning the dues will probably rise at a higher percentage than other WDW resorts. Personally, I wouldn’t buy a resort on the other side of the world for SAP, foregoing the 11 month advantage with a home resort where you’ll almost never need it. That said, Aulani is sensational, so I’m sure you’ll enjoy it.


I agree 100%. If you love  Aulani, and plan on going there at least some of the time, then absolutely. But just buying there for SAP, no way. We have OKW that we use for SAP, but we always book it and then try and switch at 7 months. But ultimately I would be fine if we had to stay there. We just bought Polynesian for the 11 month since that seems to be harder to get than it used to be and it’s our favorite. If everyone that keeps buying the beach resorts buys for SAP, 7 month window will get harder and harder and then what? If you can’t get anything at disney and that’s what people are buying for, those are going to be hard to resell too Just my opinion…


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MalorieA said:


> For those of you buying Aulani for “sleep around points”, what’s your biggest concerns about the future, if any? I guess I think about the fact that the contract is longer so other resorts may become off limits due to resale restrictions…and it may severely decrease in value that last decade or so. Or the possibility that dues there could increase at a higher rate because of the location? I guess I’m just wondering what I’m missing before I change tactics. I realize there are so many unknowns about the future. But I’m just not liking the idea of trying to pass ROFR for Saratoga again at this time.


When I bought Aulani subsidized, I thought I was buying it for SAP. But now that I own it, I strictly use it for staycations to book the lower points SV or Hotel rooms at 11 months during high demand seasons.  By booking these lower point rooms, I’m able to get 3-4 more days a year over booking the higher category rooms.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Hoppy-tn said:


> $150-$11250-75- Polynesian- Oct-37/2022-75/2023-75/2024 sent 7/3
> know Disney hasn’t rofr any poly in a while, hopefully this isnt low enough for them to take it.


Great price on Poly - I've been watching several small point contracts sit for many weeks with a much higher asking price.  Given the lack of ROFR activity plus the uncertainty of the inclusion of the existing resort into the new Poly2; I think your prices is right in line with what is realistic.  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## YellowHouse

YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4


----------



## Stargazer65

YellowHouse said:


> YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4


Good luck!  I have one at the same price point.  Mine's at 21 days now, so you might get a head's up on your ROFR if you watch my entry over the next two weeks.


----------



## Newv88

Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1


----------



## LadybugsMum

28 days and still waiting...


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544322666391392259


----------



## bryaalre

Here are DVC Resale Market's month of June's ROFR for each WDW resort:

AKL - 23/64 for 35.9% contracts bought back
BLT - 24/37 for 64.9% contracts bought back
CCV - 13/31 for 41.9% contracts bought back
OKW - 38/41 for 92.7% contracts bought back
SSR - 66/97 for 68.0% contracts bought back

DVC Resale Market experienced no contracts bought back by Disney for BCV, BWV, BRV, Poly, RIV, & VGF.

For reference, here was DVC Resale Market's month of May's ROFR breakdown:

AKL - 37/46 for 80.4% contracts bought back
BLT - 18/30 for 60.0% contracts bought back
CCV - 6/25 for 24.0% contracts bought back
OKW - 39/44 for 88.6% contracts bought back
SSR - 76/89 for 85.4% contracts bought back


----------



## Stargazer65

Wow, May-June BLT buybacks ramped up, and 184 for a high!  That's bad news for my waiting BLT contract.  

Potentially good news for my waiting BRV contract as they seemed to have paused buybacks there.


----------



## Mexacajun

bryaalre said:


> Here are DVC Resale Market's month of June's ROFR for each WDW resort:
> 
> AKL - 23/64 for 35.9% contracts bought back
> BLT - 24/37 for 64.9% contracts bought back
> CCV - 13/31 for 41.9% contracts bought back
> OKW - 38/41 for 92.7% contracts bought back
> SSR - 66/97 for 68.0% contracts bought back
> 
> DVC Resale Market experienced no contracts bought back by Disney for BCV, BWV, BRV, Poly, RIV, & VGF.
> 
> For reference, here was DVC Resale Market's month of May's ROFR breakdown:
> 
> AKL - 37/46 for 80.4% contracts bought back
> BLT - 18/30 for 60.0% contracts bought back
> CCV - 6/25 for 24.0% contracts bought back
> OKW - 39/44 for 88.6% contracts bought back
> SSR - 76/89 for 85.4% contracts bought back


I am assuming most of this OKW buybacks are 2042. I just don’t understand the huge buyback of SSR unless they have something in the works like a new skyliner station that will allow them to sell SSR like hotcakes. Otherwise SSR at sold out prices is just not worth it.


----------



## dlam32

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5


Nice pick-up. There must be no floor for the RIV!


----------



## mcdieselsauce

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5


Where the heck did you find this beauty?


----------



## pianomanzano

Mexacajun said:


> I am assuming most of this OKW buybacks are 2042. I just don’t understand the huge buyback of SSR unless they have something in the works like a new skyliner station that will allow them to sell SSR like hotcakes. Otherwise SSR at sold out prices is just not worth it.


For 2022, DVC ROFR'ed ~95k SSR points and sold 28.6k, so they're sitting on around 66k of SSR from this year alone. It doesn't sound like a lot but given that they only sell 6k on average per month, that's almost a year's worth of inventory for them. Yet the ROFR monster continues to be hungry for SSR!


----------



## Sandisw

Mexacajun said:


> I am assuming most of this OKW buybacks are 2042. I just don’t understand the huge buyback of SSR unless they have something in the works like a new skyliner station that will allow them to sell SSR like hotcakes. Otherwise SSR at sold out prices is just not worth it.



Or, wild speculation here, they are going to come up with a paid perks program that includes upgrades and these SSR points would be what they use to accomplish that?

There are just so many things they can do with points that own without it needing to be selling them.


----------



## Sandisw

dlam32 said:


> Nice pick-up. There must be no floor for the RIV!



As long as it is in active sales, it won’t have one. They simply have too many developer points to sell to worry.  

It’s why now is a good time to try and get VGF for less if you can find a seller because that too won’t have a floor until it sells out again.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Or, wild speculation here, they are going to come up with a paid perks program that includes upgrades and these SSR points would be what they use to accomplish that?
> 
> There are just so many things they can do with points that own without it needing to be selling them.


I don't understand the connection. How does Disney having points enable them to do that?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> I don't understand the connection. How does Disney having points enable them to do that?


I'm assuming it means something along the lines of them being able to upgrade a studio reservation ar Resort X to a 1 or 2BR at SSR as part of some proposed benefits program. Since DVC owns the points to cover the SSR villa, that would free them up to offer them up as an upgrade.


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm assuming it means something along the lines of them being able to upgrade a studio reservation ar Resort X to a 1 or 2BR at SSR as part of some proposed benefits program. Since DVC owns the points to cover the SSR villa, that would free them up to offer them up as an upgrade.


Oh, I get it.._.*room*_ upgrades.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Sandisw

Stargazer65 said:


> I don't understand the connection. How does Disney having points enable them to do that?



They basically could use SSR as SAPs for owners to upgrade who are part of a paid program…similar to OTU points but not capped?

A 7 months, they snag larger rooms at other resorts as well. Lots of ways to accomplish it! But it’s why I said it’s a wild idea.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> A 7 months, they snag larger rooms at other resorts as well. Lots of ways to accomplish it! But it’s why I said it’s a wild idea.


I think there would be a huge stink if it turned out that DVC was using their points to snag arbitrary rooms using their own SAP, just to sit on them as potential upgrades. It's one thing to use their conventional means, but having a crew sitting in a room making what amount to ghost reservations (because they are using their points at SSR to make reservations at Resort B, just like the regular members) in direct competition with the little guy (you and me) seems a bit unfair. With 100's of thousand of potential SAP points at their disposal, they could clog up the booking toilet across the board.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> I think there would be a huge stink if it turned out that DVC was using their points to snag arbitrary rooms using their own SAP, just to sit on them as potential upgrades. It's one thing to use their conventional means, but having a crew sitting in a room making what amount to ghost reservations (because they are using their points at SSR to make reservations at Resort B, just like the regular members) in direct competition with the little guy (you and me) seems a bit unfair. With 100's of thousand of potential SAP points at their disposal, they could clog up the booking toilet across the board.



If it is part of a paid perks program, then I think it’d be fair game for them to do it….but, even then, it would have to be carefully crafted but personally, would not be bothered by it.

It may be more as dedicated CMs who someone calls at 7 months to try and upgrade. Or requests are put in ahead of time, and that how it works..

I don’t think the random take them all would be the approach.


----------



## Stargazer65

@wnielsen1 I see you laughing...stop making fun of me! 



DonMacGregor said:


> having a crew sitting in a room making what amount to ghost reservations (because they are using their points at SSR to make reservations at Resort B, just like the regular members) in direct competition with the little guy (you and me) seems a bit unfair.


Heavens to Betsy!  Disney would never, ever do something that could be construed as unfair!



DonMacGregor said:


> they could clog up the booking toilet across the board.


That's the best metaphor I've seen in a long time!


----------



## lovethesun12

Was considering waiting for the new poly tower, but then figured meh, I want to stay there now! Bring on the Lapu Lapu =). May add on direct when it's available.

lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> If it is part of a paid perks program, then I think it’d be fair game for them to do it….but, even then, it would have to be carefully crafted but personally, would not be bothered by it.


My point is that at resorts where 7-month booking is already a challenge, Disney sweeping in to grab up all the available rooms using their own SAP could virtually eliminate any hope of ever getting into those resports for non-owners.

I don't see how it being a paid program makes any difference. The issue is whether DVC can use their own points as SAP and then compete with regular owners trying to book non-home resorts at 7 months. Whether a member paid for the privilege of DVC doing that for them or not is moot.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> My point is that at resorts where 7-month booking is already a challenge, Disney sweeping in to grab up all the available rooms using their own SAP w=could virtually eliminate any hope of ever getting into those resports for non-owners.
> 
> I don't see how it being a paid program makes any difference. The issue is whether DVC can use their own points as SAP and then compete with regular owners trying to book non-home resorts at 7 months. Whether a member paid for the privilege of DVC doing that for them or not is moot.



They can do it now and do not take a lot of rooms as 7 months.  I don’t see that happening.

 My point was a potential reason beyond sale for more SSR points.  And offering owners who are part of a program an option to upgrade using their points could be the way

The paid program makes a difference in that you a paying for someone to book for you…like a concierge….

So, yeah, I would be fine with such a program where potential upgrades could happen.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> It may be more as dedicated CMs who someone calls at 7 months to try and upgrade. Or requests are put in ahead of time, and that how it works..
> 
> I don’t think the random take them all would be the approach.


But they'd have to have something in their pocket. Otherwise, they'd be charging you for a program that only guarantees you that they will "try" to snag an upgrade and that would also negate their need to have a large stockpile of points. They can already do that with the inventory of rooms they have now under current rules.

I don't have a problem with some College Program kid slaving away trying to grab 7-month ressies on a per-case basis (a la a concierge service), but you don't need 100s of thousands of points sitting in your pocket to do that.

What you WOULD need that many points for is to grab as many rooms as you can at 7-months (rolling), offer them as upgrades to your paid subscribers, and sit on the unused rooms until they become breakage and you can sell them for cash.


----------



## Slow&Steady

Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/5


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> But they'd have to have something in their pocket. Otherwise, they'd be charging you for a program that only guarantees you that they will "try" to snag an upgrade and that would also negate their need to have a large stockpile of points.



They have things in their pockets now…that is nothing new.  And, nothing different than MM..you would be guaranteed the chance for an upgrade..not guaranteed to get one.

The points would be used to pay for the upgrade. So, I have a one bedroom, and there is a 2 bedroom, then those extra points come from them.

Like I said, there are plenty of things they can do with these extra points beyond selling them and being part of the paid program for upgrades would be one of them.

Lets not derail the thread. I think it’d be a great program and I am sure others won’t.


----------



## Mexacajun

Yeah still doesn’t seem like a likely scenario for Disney to do that. How many DVC owners do they have? It would take a lot of money in paid perks to equal the same revenue as selling 95k of points at 200pp (19,000,000). Then also the maintenance fees that those points represent.

Also I can’t put my finger on why, but I hate the idea of Disney competing with owners for rooms. It opens up so much space for them to be even more shady. Seems gross.


----------



## Stargazer65

Mexacajun said:


> Also I can’t put my finger on why, but I hate the idea of Disney competing with owners for rooms. It opens up so much space for them to be even more shady. Seems gross.



I'd be upset if I tried to use the booking toilet for a big #2 bedroom, and found the works clogged up because Disney took a big #2 just before me!


----------



## TraJon

Slow&Steady said:


> Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/5


Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## erinkristen04

lovethesun12 said:


> Bring on the Lapu Lapu =). May add on direct when it's available.
> 
> lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/1


Congrats! And YESSSS to the lapu lapu!!! DH and I have been making these at home a lot lately, but can't wait to get back to the Poly (hopefully as a new owner, day 25 of ROFR here) to have a legit one with my toes in that Disney sand.


----------



## pianomanzano

erinkristen04 said:


> Congrats! And YESSSS to the lapu lapu!!! DH and I have been making these at home a lot lately, but can't wait to get back to the Poly (hopefully as a new owner, day 25 of ROFR here) to have a legit one with my toes in that Disney sand.


I keep forgetting that's a drink, here I am thinking y'all are going crazy over fish (lapu-lapu is the Filipino word for grouper) hahaha


----------



## NorthernMickey

NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1, passed 7/5

We are beyond excited!! Cannot wait to start planning our first DVC trip!


----------



## Stargazer65

NorthernMickey said:


> NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1, passed 7/5
> 
> We are beyond excited!! Cannot wait to start planning our first DVC trip!


Nice get!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

wdwdaddy4life said:


> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5


Awesome!


----------



## Junebug2

We’re on day 25 of our 4th attempt for SSR. 

We got an update from our broker today that the sellers failed to disclose an upcoming trip, so the contract’s closing date had to be amended until mid October. 

It’s a 225pt SSR at $123pp, international seller. We decided it was worth the wait and agreed to the later closing, but it’s disappointing bc we’ve been feeding the ROFR monster since March and just want to plan some trips! Now it goes back for ROFR…


----------



## wdw4rfam

Junebug2 said:


> We’re on day 25 of our 4th attempt for SSR.
> 
> We got an update from our broker today that the sellers failed to disclose an upcoming trip, so the contract’s closing date had to be amended until mid October.
> 
> It’s a 225pt SSR at $123pp, international seller. We decided it was worth the wait and agreed to the later closing, but it’s disappointing bc we’ve been feeding the ROFR monster since March and just want to plan some trips! Now it goes back for ROFR…


Just happened to us last week but it was January so we backed out. So aggravating. We found a better deal but still now back to ROFR all over again.


----------



## MICKIMINI

lovethesun12 said:


> Was considering waiting for the new poly tower, but then figured meh, I want to stay there now! Bring on the Lapu Lapu =). May add on direct when it's available.
> 
> lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/1


I secretly (well, not so secret now) want one too! Great loaded contract!


----------



## The_MT

The_MT---$265-$27286-100-VGC-Jun-0/21, 192/22, 100/23- sent 7/5

Taking the (very expensive) plunge to become a VGC owner! I've been trying to wait for VDH but after staying at VGC for 2 nights last month I'm spoiled and want to be able to stay there a couple times a year. I know VGC prices might go down more once VDH pre-sale is announced but there's also a risk they will go up. If I get this contract and the prices go down later I'll cry a little and then try to think of it similarly to the stock market and reassure myself that the prices will go back up over the long run. I'm so excited to own at VGC!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ect-dvc-sales-continue-to-soften-in-june-2022

Some interesting points.
- Direct sales in June are down 35% compared to the last 3 months after the VGF2 debut
- OKW and SSR direct sales have plummeted since the recent direct prices increases, 88% respectively compared to last year. (So why is DVD still ROFRing these resorts at such a high rate!?)
- VGF2 is 26.3% sold.  
- Riviera is 44.5% sold.
- Someone actually bought a 1000 point BLT direct contract!


----------



## Jenglish13

HIRyeDVC said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ect-dvc-sales-continue-to-soften-in-june-2022
> 
> Some interesting points.
> - Direct sales in June are down 35% compared to the last 3 months after the VGF2 debut
> - OKW and SSR direct sales have plummeted since the recent direct prices increases, 88% respectively compared to last year. (So why is DVD still ROFRing these resorts at such a high rate!?)
> - VGF2 is 26.3% sold.
> - Riviera is 44.5% sold.
> - Someone actually bought a 1000 point BLT direct contract!


So the drunken monkey isn't just running ROFR but all of DVD apparently!


----------



## BeachClub2014

HIRyeDVC said:


> Someone actually bought a 1000 point BLT direct contract!



I saw that. Crazy. They must really want access to the TOTWL!


----------



## Jacie

Junebug2 said:


> We’re on day 25 of our 4th attempt for SSR.
> 
> We got an update from our broker today that the sellers failed to disclose an upcoming trip, so the contract’s closing date had to be amended until mid October.
> 
> It’s a 225pt SSR at $123pp, international seller. We decided it was worth the wait and agreed to the later closing, but it’s disappointing bc we’ve been feeding the ROFR monster since March and just want to plan some trips! Now it goes back for ROFR…


That's so frustrating! And it worries the heck out of me. The contract we're waiting for ROFR on has a June use year and none of June 2022's points are available. So that makes worried that my sellers have a trip planned in the future and haven't told us. 
Off to email my broker because I don't want any surprises...


----------



## Royal Consort

Jenglish13 said:


> So the drunken monkey isn't just running ROFR but all of DVD apparently!


He's moved on to the scotch.


----------



## Enticethemoose

enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5


----------



## Jenglish13

Royal Consort said:


> He's moved on to the scotch.


And crack apparently!


----------



## StoweFoSho

StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/5

Excited for this Poly add-on. I'm not a princess, so I don't need a tower. 

Just got back from a week trip with a couple nights each at VGF, BCV, and AKL; it definitely confirmed Poly as my favorite resort overall as well as for my two oldest kiddos. Wife still ranks RIV #1.


----------



## Stargazer65

StoweFoSho said:


> StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/5
> 
> Excited for this Poly add-on. I'm not a princess, so I don't need a tower.


Nice price!
I'm still holding out for the Polyday Inn, hoping it's not a dud when it's built.


----------



## StoweFoSho

Stargazer65 said:


> Nice price!
> I'm still holding out for the Polyday Inn, hoping it's not a dud when it's built.


Ha! Based on Riviera and VGF resort studios, I'm sure it will be wonderfully designed and executed.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Is there a way to see if there is avaibility at a resort for specific dates prior to having access to our DVC account?


----------



## dlam32

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is there a way to see if there is avaibility at a resort for specific dates prior to having access to our DVC account?


The only way that I know of is to ask another member to look at availability for those dates and tell you. It's not allowed on this board though.


----------



## Sandisw

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is there a way to see if there is avaibility at a resort for specific dates prior to having access to our DVC account?



Not really. We don’t allow owners to post real time availability here. I believe that www.dvcrentalstore.com may have something that is updated regularly but to be honest, until you can book, it doesn’t matter. Things change very often. 

There are certain trends that we see and certain rooms that are always difficult. Mid September to mid January is prime DVC time so many book home resorts then. Studios go faster than 1 bedrooms and near park resorts are more popular than the big three of SSR AKV and OKW.


----------



## pianomanzano

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is there a way to see if there is avaibility at a resort for specific dates prior to having access to our DVC account?


Some of the rental sites/brokers have availability tools for people looking to rent DVC points that show availability, but they aren't always accurate.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> Nice price!
> I'm still holding out for the Polyday Inn, hoping it's not a dud when it's built.


You can always keep using those PVB points at the existing Mauitel 6 buildings...I mean "long houses".


----------



## DKZB

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Is there a way to see if there is avaibility at a resort for specific dates prior to having access to our DVC account?



I have found this tool to be accurate: https://tools.dvcvacations.com/points-calculator


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...ect-dvc-sales-continue-to-soften-in-june-2022
> 
> Some interesting points.
> - Direct sales in June are down 35% compared to the last 3 months after the VGF2 debut
> - OKW and SSR direct sales have plummeted since the recent direct prices increases, 88% respectively compared to last year. (So why is DVD still ROFRing these resorts at such a high rate!?)
> - VGF2 is 26.3% sold.
> - Riviera is 44.5% sold.
> - Someone actually bought a 1000 point BLT direct contract!



I just assumed that 1000 point contract was you!


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-150/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6

This is our first resale contract (own Saratoga direct from eons ago).  I made what I thought was a low ball offer as it was listed at $133/point and they accepted right away.  Now to wait!


----------



## DonMacGregor

MotherKnowsBest said:


> MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-150/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6
> 
> This is our first resale contract (own Saratoga direct from eons ago).  I made what I thought was a low ball offer as it was listed at $133/point and they accepted right away.  Now to wait!


I had a 70 point BRV clear last week at $120 PP, so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I just assumed that 1000 point contract was you!


This is how my kids sleep


----------



## tarajean1962

tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/6

And P.S.  Not super  hopeful but  always worth a try!


----------



## DaveNan

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is how my kids sleep
> 
> View attachment 682235


Singles really? not Hundo's?


----------



## keirabella2012

Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6


----------



## CathoDad22

tarajean1962 said:


> tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/6
> 
> And P.S.  Not super  hopeful but  always worth a try!


We are waiting for SSR, 200pts at $130… always hope.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DaveNan said:


> Singles really? not Hundo's?


I photoshopped the hundos into singles to make you all feel not as poor


----------



## DVCBeachBum

HIRyeDVC said:


> - Someone actually bought a 1000 point BLT direct contract!


Wow…..crazy. Even if you had that kind of money….why?


----------



## RKS03

DVCBeachBum said:


> Wow…..crazy. Even if you had that kind of money….why?


If they wanted to sell what would be the market price? Even if they offered it for 100, how long would it sit?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DVCBeachBum said:


> Wow…..crazy. Even if you had that kind of money….why?



The OKW bus driver told me the DVC Guide who sold that contract has been sitting at TOTWL sipping champagne.


----------



## Brian Noble

DVCBeachBum said:


> Wow…..crazy. Even if you had that kind of money….why?


Maybe you really want to do a family reunion during the winter or spring holidays every year. After all, 1000pts won't quite get you a full week in a 3BR Lake View during those seasons.

It is interesting to wonder what the commission on that quarter million dollar sale must have been.


----------



## pianomanzano

There was a 1000 pt Poly contract that got sold the month before. Never understood those purchases, even if I had the means I’d want to at least break it up into smaller contracts. Probably someone who did a tour and bought on the spot without doing much research. I wouldn’t be surprised if they ended up letting points expire every now and then, which always confounds me when people let that happen!


----------



## Brian Noble

Breakage has to come from somewhere!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVCBeachBum said:


> Wow…..crazy. Even if you had that kind of money….why?





Brian Noble said:


> Maybe you really want to do a family reunion during the winter or spring holidays every year. After all, 1000pts won't quite get you a full week in a 3BR Lake View during those seasons.
> 
> It is interesting to wonder what the commission on that quarter million dollar sale must have been.


I'm pretty sure the type of people who buy these kinds of contracts are probably not on these boards


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm pretty sure the type of people who buy these kinds of contracts are probably not on these boards


If they are now...they surely have buyers remorse.


----------



## sanveaz

Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb--1/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/5

First time buying DVC.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm pretty sure the type of people who buy these kinds of contracts are probably not on these boards


Or they just don't care. Having lived in Vegas long enough to see people gamble away millions in a few hours...... there are some people who view that BLT purchase as less costly than 30 min at a 21 table.....

I am not one of those kind of people


----------



## DVCBeachBum

NVDISFamily said:


> Or they just don't care. Having lived in Vegas long enough to see people gamble away millions in a few hours...... there are some people who view that BLT purchase as less costly than 30 min at a 21 table.....
> 
> I am not one of those kind of people


Totally true. We used to live in Vegas too


----------



## NVDISFamily

sanveaz said:


> Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb--1/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/5
> 
> First time buying DVC.


Good luck! Stayed at SSR our on explore WDW for the first time as a family trip this past holiday weekend and it was by far the sleeper hit of the trip. We look forward to using our points for family reunions there in the future as we are fairly sure it will be a great spot to host a lot of people.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Or they just don't care. Having lived in Vegas long enough to see people gamble away millions in a few hours...... there are some people who view that BLT purchase as less costly than 30 min at a 21 table.....
> 
> I am not one of those kind of people





NVDISFamily said:


> Or they just don't care. Having lived in Vegas long enough to see people gamble away millions in a few hours...... there are some people who view that BLT purchase as less costly than 30 min at a 21 table.....
> 
> I am not one of those kind of people


I believe it.  Gotta love the 9th Island!  Where ya'll living now?  I'm so tired of living in Hawaii.  The travel to Orlando is murder


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> I believe it.  Gotta love the 9th Island!  Where ya'll living now?  I'm so tired of living in Hawaii.  The travel to Orlando is murder


We split our time in Vegas and another rural town just a drive out of town. I still work in the city but we like having a bit of land for the kids to play and have some space.

Move to NV, you will find lots of HI replants here and the $$$$ of living is way better! We also have solid island food here (plus a lot of everything else is great). Sadly the cost to buy has gone up a lot in the last 3 years but still would likely make out well selling in HI and buying in NV 

Edit - plus you can just drive to VGC for half of tank of gas!!!


----------



## DVCBeachBum

HIRyeDVC said:


> I believe it.  Gotta love the 9th Island!  Where ya'll living now?  I'm so tired of living in Hawaii.  The travel to Orlando is murder


We live 1/2 time in Denver and the other half on Hilton Head Island. We make the best of both seasons and usually schedule our Disney trips when we are in SC and can drive down. 

I bet that flight is killer for you!


----------



## Sunnyore

Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, taken 7/6

Boo. Might have to wait until the drunken monkey buying spree is over before trying again. Or this is a sign that I’ll need more cash for Disneyland Tower.  Eager waiting to know if any of the other $165 snuck through….


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Sunnyore said:


> Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, taken 7/6
> 
> Boo. Might have to wait until the drunken monkey buying spree is over before trying again. Or this is a sign that I’ll need more cash for Disneyland Tower.  Eager waiting to know if any of the other $165 snuck through….


Bummer. I should know if my BLT @ $165 made it past ROFR any day now; mine was sent 6/10. I don't have high hopes at this point.

Yeah, maybe I should save for Disneyland Tower, too. My wife and I had a blast at DLR earlier this year, even though we stayed offsite. It is about the same travel distance from home to WDW or DLR.


----------



## Junebug2

wdw4rfam said:


> Just happened to us last week but it was January so we backed out. So aggravating. We found a better deal but still now back to ROFR all over again.


Does this (seller’s undisclosed trips delaying closing) happen often?

I’m concerned because the listing showed 0 points for 2021 and full points coming August 2022, but now the sellers have a trip planned for October 2022. I would think the October trip is using 2022’s points? Unless they had points banked from 2021 that weren’t disclosed in the listing?


----------



## LadybugsMum

To no one's surprise, these have been taken by the ROFR monster. Not sure what they're doing with all of these SSR points.

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6

LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6


----------



## Stargazer65

Junebug2 said:


> Does this (seller’s undisclosed trips delaying closing) happen often?
> 
> I’m concerned because the listing showed 0 points for 2021 and full points coming August 2022, but now the sellers have a trip planned for October 2022. I would think the October trip is using 2022’s points? Unless they had points banked from 2021 that weren’t disclosed in the listing?


They could be like me.  I'm selling a Sep UY contract, but I transferred all the 2021 and 2022 points over to my Jun UY membership before putting it up for sale.  So the Sep UY contract has 0 pts for 2022, and full points for 2023.  My upcoming trips are only using points from my Jun UY membership, so the Sep UY contract is not affected.


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6, taken 7/7

No surprise this has been taken. Well, I assume it has, I've had my deposit refunded by Mason but no word from Fidelity.


----------



## DKZB

Brian Noble said:


> Maybe you really want to do a family reunion during the winter or spring holidays every year. After all, 1000pts won't quite get you a full week in a 3BR Lake View during those seasons.
> 
> It is interesting to wonder what the commission on that quarter million dollar sale must have been.


I think my issue would not be the insanity of buying 1000+ points. Its the 1 deed part! Even 4 deeds at 250 each is MUCH more saleable than a single contract of 1000 and the additional closing costs would be rather insignificant when considering a $250,000 purchase.


----------



## Stargazer65

Disney:  Thank you for negotiating our SSR contract. Buh-Bye!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Stargazer65 said:


> Disney:  Thank you for negotiating our SSR contract. Buh-Bye!
> View attachment 682429


Yes, that's exactly it. I'll get my money eventually either way, but I hoped those contracts would sneak through for the buyer.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> They could be like me.  I'm selling a Sep UY contract, but I transferred all the 2021 and 2022 points over to my Jun UY membership before putting it up for sale.  So the Sep UY contract has 0 pts for 2022, and full points for 2023.  My upcoming trips are only using points from my Jun UY membership, so the Sep UY contract is not affected.


But why would @Junebug2 even know about the seller’s October trip/reservation, if it didn’t affect the contract being sold? Maybe we can get more information?


----------



## Stargazer65

DonMacGregor said:


> But why would @Junebug2 even know about the seller’s October trip/reservation, if it didn’t affect the contract being sold? Maybe we can get more information?


Maybe they work for the DHS?


----------



## Junebug2

DonMacGregor said:


> But why would @Junebug2 even know about the seller’s October trip/reservation, if it didn’t affect the contract being sold? Maybe we can get more information?


Ha! 

Our contract was submitted for ROFR in early June. My broker contacted me and said DVC came back and said the closing date has to be amended due to an existing reservation on the contract that the seller didn’t disclose. Their trip is happening in October. We were supposed to close in August and now we won’t until October.


----------



## Azndjdude

DKZB said:


> I think my issue would not be the insanity of buying 1000+ points. Its the 1 deed part! Even 4 deeds at 250 each is MUCH more saleable than a single contract of 1000 and the additional closing costs would be rather insignificant when considering a $250,000 purchase.


I think to us (individuals on this forum), it is a no-brainer, but to the average direct purchaser who might not know that there is even a secondary market, they don't know that this is an option. At that level of purchasing, we're probably talking about someone who doesn't necessarily want/need to do too much research because they commit to a purchase like this. At some point, you are just wealthy enough that you're not thinking about an exit strategy. But that's the fun of this, we can speculate about this transaction.


----------



## Stargazer65

Azndjdude said:


> At some point, you are just wealthy enough that you're not thinking about an exit strategy. But that's the fun of this, we can speculate about this transaction.


Could be, maybe they are wealthy enough that while cleaning out under the couch cushions they came up with a quarter million in mad money.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Junebug2 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Our contract was submitted for ROFR in early June. My broker contacted me and said DVC came back and said the closing date has to be amended due to an existing reservation on the contract that the seller didn’t disclose. Their trip is happening in October. We were supposed to close in August and now we won’t until October.


Yes, that seems to be happening more and more often these days. Mostly undisclosed reservations made prior to listing, but there have been one or two reports of reservations being made even AFTER a contract has been listed. The gentler hearts among us will say it's likely just an honest mistake made by an owner using the wrong points from multiple contracts, but who knows.


----------



## sahmoffour

LadybugsMum said:


> To no one's surprise, these have been taken by the ROFR monster. Not sure what they're doing with all of these SSR points.
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6


Not feeling much hope for our $125/pt contract. We submitted the day after these ones so at least we should hear back soon. I was really hoping Disney would have filled their quota one SSR points by the time our contract came across the ROFR desk.


----------



## Stargazer65

sahmoffour said:


> Not feeling much hope for our $125/pt contract. We submitted the day after these ones so at least we should hear back soon. I was really hoping Disney would have filled their quota one SSR points by the time our contract came across the ROFR desk.


There's always a chance!  We've seen some weird outliers that sneak past for unknown reasons.


----------



## I Run Long

Shelle88 said:


> Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6, taken 7/7
> 
> No surprise this has been taken. Well, I assume it has, I've had my deposit refunded by Mason but no word from Fidelity.


That sounds like Fidelity.  My first contract offer was with Fidelity in Sept 2020 - I only found out that it was taken as I had my deposit refunded too.  I emailed my broker and asked if that meant that Disney had exercised ROFR.  Still waiting to hear back


----------



## Junebug2

DonMacGregor said:


> Yes, that seems to be happening more and more often these days. Mostly undisclosed reservations made prior to listing, but there have been one or two reports of reservations being made even AFTER a contract has been listed. The gentler hearts among us will say it's likely just an honest mistake made by an owner using the wrong points from multiple contracts, but who knows.


Yeah, our broker said it was an honest mistake and they have multiple contracts. I hope that’s all it is. I’m trusting that’s the case. 

It would just be awful if we finally close and then don’t have the points we thought we did…


----------



## Junebug2

Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/7

Woo!!!! Closing isn’t until October but I’m so happy we finally passed ROFR. This was our fourth attempt since March.


----------



## Mexacajun

Junebug2 said:


> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/7
> 
> Woo!!!! Closing isn’t until October but I’m so happy we finally passed ROFR. This was our fourth attempt since March.


Gotta Love those international sellers!!!


----------



## pianomanzano

Junebug2 said:


> Yeah, our broker said it was an honest mistake and they have multiple contracts. I hope that’s all it is. I’m trusting that’s the case.
> 
> It would just be awful if we finally close and then don’t have the points we thought we did…


There should be terms in your contract that state some kind of compensation from the seller to the buyer if the points don't align or also have the ability to cancel the contract/purchase. I'd request some kind of screenshot or proof of points before sending over money just in case.


----------



## Stargazer65

Junebug2 said:


> Yeah, our broker said it was an honest mistake and they have multiple contracts. I hope that’s all it is. I’m trusting that’s the case.
> 
> It would just be awful if we finally close and then don’t have the points we thought we did…





pianomanzano said:


> There should be terms in your contract that state some kind of compensation from the seller to the buyer if the points don't align or also have the ability to cancel the contract/purchase. I'd request some kind of screenshot or proof of points before sending over money just in case.


I had it happen to me, and the seller was required to compensate.  Also, the broker provided some compensation also, because they felt they dropped the ball.  I believe it was an honest mistake on the seller's part because they had multiple contracts and confused banked and current points.


----------



## DKZB

Azndjdude said:


> I think to us (individuals on this forum), it is a no-brainer, but to the average direct purchaser who might not know that there is even a secondary market, they don't know that this is an option. At that level of purchasing, we're probably talking about someone who doesn't necessarily want/need to do too much research because they commit to a purchase like this. At some point, you are just wealthy enough that you're not thinking about an exit strategy. But that's the fun of this, we can speculate about this transaction.


I work with some very very wealthy individuals, I always find it interesting that they often have the same concerns and fears as those with a lot less money. They could make a $250,000 purchase without blinking an eye but they would be pissed if someone had sold them something like that which would be very difficult to get out of when they could have had the same benefit for only a little more closing costs. Just because they have money, I don’t find they are careless or frivolous with money IMHO.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Stargazer65 said:


> Could be, maybe they are wealthy enough that while cleaning out under the couch cushions they came up with a quarter million in mad money.


Great idea...I'll go look  

EDIT:  Nothing but dust


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Junebug2 said:


> Does this (seller’s undisclosed trips delaying closing) happen often?
> 
> I’m concerned because the listing showed 0 points for 2021 and full points coming August 2022, but now the sellers have a trip planned for October 2022. I would think the October trip is using 2022’s points? Unless they had points banked from 2021 that weren’t disclosed in the listing?


We bought a contract in 2020 where the seller didn’t disclose they had a trip planned until after signing the contract. Luckily it was caught when it was supposed to be sent to ROFR and not after. We sent it to ROFR in June and the delayed closing ended up being the end of December. I was really disappointed because I didn’t want to wait that long but it was a good deal and we didn’t need the points until the following year so we went through with it.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9 passed 7/7


----------



## Junebug2

pianomanzano said:


> There should be terms in your contract that state some kind of compensation from the seller to the buyer if the points don't align or also have the ability to cancel the contract/purchase. I'd request some kind of screenshot or proof of points before sending over money just in case.



Yes, we have this language in the contract if the points don’t align. 

To request a screenshot for proof of points, would I contact the broker, concierge team, or  title company? I truly think this was an honest mistake and nothing nefarious is going on, but it can’t hurt to confirm.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

You guys gotta tag me the next time I snooze on a quarter and miss the first ten pages of a ROFR thread.


----------



## mrsap

CaptainAmerica said:


> You guys gotta tag me the next time I snooze on a quarter and miss the first ten pages of a ROFR thread.


I did the same thing!!!! I couldn’t understand how no one posted a thing in days!!!!


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28

Figured we try once more. If this passes we will have 4 UY's. I'm a sucker for some banked points.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> You guys gotta tag me the next time I snooze on a quarter and miss the first ten pages of a ROFR thread.


I was starting to get worried. Why isn’t Captain laughing at any of my jokes?!


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> You guys gotta tag me the next time I snooze on a quarter and miss the first ten pages of a ROFR thread.


I just thought for some reason you were taking a break from the ROFR madness.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> I just thought for some reason you were taking a break from the ROFR madness.


That's next week when I'm in Alaska (though hopefully my 300 Aulani will close whole I'm away."


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> That's next week when I'm in Alaska (though hopefully my 300 Aulani will close whole I'm away."


Lucky! That’s one state I need to check off the bucket list  When I get a crazy idea to move away from NV I ask the wife if we can move there and she always shoots down the idea…..

Thanks for the advice to get a car on the SSR visit. It was worth having. Likely worth getting on on all WDW trips IMO….. If even just to visit the Latin American food place I found just off property. I’d gain 200lbs if that was near me in NV.

Edit - looked up the name. Sofrito Latin Cafe. Food was awesome. Casual place in a strip mall. Highly recommend. Had some great food. Will be a must visit on future trips to WDW.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28
> 
> Figured we try once more. If this passes we will have 4 UY's. I'm a sucker for some banked points.


How do you manage all those UYs?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Disneykate605 said:


> Figured we try once more. If this passes we will have 4 UY's. I'm a sucker for some banked points.


You must be a sucker for headaches too. One UY, 6 contracts here. Lol


----------



## ThingamabobsIGot20

ThingamabobsIGot20---$165-$28301-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/5, taken 7/6

First time buyer, trying again right away with hopes of better results…


----------



## YellowHouse

ThingamabobsIGot20 said:


> ThingamabobsIGot20---$165-$28301-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/5, taken 7/6
> 
> First time buyer, trying again right away with hopes of better results…


Good luck, I'm on round 3 of trying to get a BLT contract....


----------



## Sunnyore

YellowHouse said:


> Good luck, I'm on round 3 of trying to get a BLT contract....


Luckily there’s plenty of decent BLT contract out right now.. just need Disney to stop snatching them.


----------



## Redheadprincess

I spy an SSR international seller contract listed a day ago for those looking for one.  Loaded, too. FEB uy.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Sunnyore said:


> Luckily there’s plenty of decent BLT contract out right now.. just need Disney to stop snatching them.


But not so many BLT contracts right now with my UY (Oct). DW and I strongly prefer avoiding the hotter months, and going while it is cooler. Waiting on ROFR news for my BLT @ $165/pt offer any day now. But even if it is taken by ROFR, I won't consider it bad news because at least we helped someone who was ready to sell.


----------



## CathoDad22

Redheadprincess said:


> I spy an SSR international seller contract listed a day ago for those looking for one.  Loaded, too. FEB uy.


How many pts?


----------



## Redheadprincess

CathoDad22 said:


> How many pts?


150,I believe


----------



## Red Dog Run

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> If they are now...they surely have buyers remorse.


Tax deduction for housing "clients" for business conferences.


----------



## Red Dog Run

RedDogRun(seller)---$104-$5877-50-HH-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 6/15


----------



## JENinNORCAL

1st time buyer attempt.  Crossing my fingers, but thinking this one may get chomped by the ROFR monster


JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8


----------



## DVCBeachBum

JENinNORCAL said:


> 1st time buyer attempt.  Crossing my fingers, but thinking this one may get chomped by the ROFR monster
> 
> 
> JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8


Wow. Thats an amazing contract. Hoping for you but I am betting the ROFR monster is going to make a quick meal of that


----------



## Disneykate605

Paul Stupin said:


> How do you manage all those UYs?





DonMacGregor said:


> You must be a sucker for headaches too. One UY, 6 contracts here. Lol


 I actually have not had any issues handling the 3 UY's we currently have. I use each membership separately and on very rare occasions have transferred points from one into another. I have reminders of each banking deadline set on my Google calendar.
 One of our UY's (poly/BWV) has 3 contracts at two different home resorts but even in that UY I usually use the contacts only at their home resorts. The other two UY's are single contract/home resort memberships. One I use the points only at that home resort (BLT) and the other I use more often as sleep around points (BRV). The contract in ROFR currently will be used for the trips that we tend to book only a few months in advance since we've moved to Florida. 
I think I personally would have a harder time keeping things straight if I had contracts at the same resort in different UY's. I know my limits!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Disneykate605 said:


> I actually have not had any issues handling the 3 UY's we currently have. I use each membership separately and on very rare occasions have transferred points from one into another. I have reminders of each banking deadline set on my Google calendar.
> One of our UY's (poly/BWV) has 3 contracts at two different home resorts but even in that UY I usually use the contacts only at their home resorts. The other two UY's are single contract/home resort memberships. One I use the points only at that home resort (BLT) and the other I use more often as sleep around points (BRV). The contract in ROFR currently will be used for the trips that we tend to book only a few months in advance since we've moved to Florida.
> I think I personally would have a harder time keeping things straight if I had contracts at the same resort in different UY's. I know my limits!


To me, sounds very limiting and complicated, but glad it works for you!


----------



## Disneykate605

Paul Stupin said:


> To me, sounds very limiting and complicated, but glad it works for you!


I think it probably would be limiting if they were small contracts but thankfully they are not. And it would definitely be complicated if not for my Google calendar! 
I'm glad it works for us too...I was definitely nervous in the beginning!


----------



## Splashboat

Just had a contract bought back by Disney. I thought it was a quicker process when they by back but apparently it can be longer. In our case, it is much longer than another contract we just sold that passed ROFR.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Splashboat said:


> Just had a contract bought back by Disney. I thought it was a quicker process when they by back but apparently it can be longer. In our case, it is much longer than another contract we just sold that passed ROFR.


We closed two weeks LATE on a contract DVC bought back in ROFR.  Our broker said there is nothing we can do about it.  I think it would have taken longer had I not been a squeaky wheel.  

At 5:15 pm on the day before our final closing date we received the edocs from DVC.  They made a typo on our phone number which is necessary to receive the *code* in order to open documents which further delayed closing.  I had to spend a half hour on the phone with them trying to get the documents through.  Of course, you have to get the documents notarized and then sent via FEDEX 2 Day to DVC.

Only DVC can get away with this...and I have another contract being taken that will close in October, so here we go again!


----------



## DonMacGregor

MICKIMINI said:


> We closed two weeks LATE on a contract DVC bought back in ROFR.  Our broker said there is nothing we can do about it.  I think it would have taken longer had I not been a squeaky wheel.
> 
> At 5:15 pm on the day before our final closing date we received the edocs from DVC.  They made a typo on our phone number which is necessary to receive the *code* in order to open documents which further delayed closing.  I had to spend a half hour on the phone with them trying to get the documents through.  Of course, you have to get the documents notarized and then sent via FEDEX 2 Day to DVC.
> 
> Only DVC can get away with this...and I have another contract being taken that will close in October, so here we go again!


Slightly off topic, but the FedEx 2-day thing bugs me. DVC does it, and so do several of the title companies. Standard overnight is around $32, whereas 2-day is about $22. With the money you spend on a DVC purchase, an extra $10 isn’t going to make any difference. What WILL make a difference is if you drop that 2-day off at FedEx Wednesday afternoon or Thursday morning.


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!


I passed ROFR on May 17 and still haven't closed.

3-4 weeks isn't bad.


----------



## MICKIMINI

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!


Well, Mason is the best.  I always work with Cammie and she is efficient and does a great job.  Look at your contract for a final closing date.  It is possible it will go that late.  At this point Mason is waiting for the signed, sellers documents.  If they are fast in sending them back, you will close faster.  If not see below:

Hopefully you haven't sent in your final payment yet.  I always ask that the seller's documents be in the hands of the closing agent before I send payment.  Once I get the email, I send the bank check which typically arrives within 48 hours.  This forces the sellers to get their notarization done promptly.  It didn't always go so well before I started doing this.

Good luck!


----------



## DonMacGregor

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!


Passed ROFR with Mason and https://dvcsales.com/ on June 27, signed docs on June 29, and closed yesterday. Estimated closing date was July 19.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed ROFR with Mason and https://dvcsales.com/ on June 27, signed docs on June 29, and closed yesterday.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


>


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> Slightly off topic, but the FedEx 2-day thing bugs me. DVC does it, and so do several of the title companies. Standard overnight is around $32, whereas 2-day is about $22. With the money you spend on a DVC purchase, an extra $10 isn’t going to make any difference. What WILL make a difference is if you drop that 2-day off at FedEx Wednesday afternoon or Thursday morning.



Do you mean the title companies and DVD use 2 day and not 1 day and it is what bothers you?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Do you mean the title companies and DVD use 2 day and not 1 day and it is what bothers you?


Yeah, of all the things to try and save a few bucks on, while adding all sorts of other questionable fees and costs, going 2-day to save ten bucks just seems silly. I literally never see anyone else use 2-day service on a FedEx envelope. Packages, sure, but envelopes? Never.


----------



## Splashboat

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!


We passed ROFR 5/27 and Mason sent us the final documents 6/14. We had the money in our account within days of sending it back. I never expected it so fast.


----------



## Princess Ploppy

I passed ROFR on 15 June, received documents same day and returned them same day, stupidly sent the funds straight away too and now I am still waiting for the seller to return the documents  It’s an international seller (and I’m an international buyer) so hoping it’s because they’ve had to get the documents notarized and send them back physically in the post (whereas I only had to do an electronic signature online as I wasn’t financing the purchase) but still it’s been 3 weeks and I’ve had no update from Cammy at Mason Title even though I sent her an email asking for an update 

Really hope there’s no issues, also wish I hadn’t sent the money so promptly!!


----------



## varyth

Princess Ploppy said:


> I passed ROFR on 15 June, received documents same day and returned them same day, stupidly sent the funds straight away too and now I am still waiting for the seller to return the documents  It’s an international seller (and I’m an international buyer) so hoping it’s because they’ve had to get the documents notarized and send them back physically in the post (whereas I only had to do an electronic signature online as I wasn’t financing the purchase) but still it’s been 3 weeks and I’ve had no update from Cammy at Mason Title even though I sent her an email asking for an update
> 
> Really hope there’s no issues, also wish I hadn’t sent the money so promptly!!


Different title company, but we also had a long delay waiting for seller to return their closing docs. In our case, there were multiple owners on the deed and the sellers needed separate sets of documents to get individually notarized, etc (possibly don't reside close to each other?), for closing. Something I never thought about factoring into the timeline before.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I would guess, most buyers of resale have no idea they should hold their check unless they read this thread.  Addonitis will hit soon, so now you know LOL!


----------



## Princess Ploppy

MICKIMINI said:


> I would guess, most buyers of resale have no idea they should hold their check unless they read this thread.  Addonitis will hit soon, so now you know LOL!


This is already my 5th contract, 2 direct and 3 resale! My other 2 resale have moved really fast and as I’m an international buyer my money transfer can sometimes take longer than if I was in the US so I like to be prompt so as not to hold up the purchase. I’m buying 2 contracts at the moment, one the seller returned the contracts the same day they were issued same as me so closing was delayed a few days by my money taking it’s sweet time to cross the pond! So I didn’t want that to happen with this contract too but I guess I didn’t factor in the slow speed of an international seller


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Jazmadaz

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!


Passed ROFR May 26. Didn’t receive documents until June 13. Sellers had there back June 16. We returned ours June 25. Contract closed today.


----------



## adribelle

Brand new here...hello!  

Adribelle ---$86 - $10122 -100 - HHI - August - 0/21, 75/22, 100/23 . . . sent 7/8/22. 

We stayed at Hilton Head for the first time last December and fell in LOVE.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jazmadaz said:


> Passed ROFR May 26. Didn’t receive documents until June 13. Sellers had there back June 16. We returned ours June 25. Contract closed today.


Was it a delayed close?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

UbieTinkinMon said:


> I'm sorry, I know this has been answered a million times, but I can't seem to find it on any of the past forums.  What is the typical turn time from passing ROFR to signing documents?  We are using Mason Title, and a non board sponsor company for the purchase.  They quoted 3-4 weeks for them to verify no other trips have been planned using points and for document prep, but that seems like an awfully long time.  Thank you for humoring me!



Take comfort in knowing you’re working with the fastest of the title companies. Hands down. It’s not even a close race.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

adribelle said:


> Brand new here...hello!
> 
> Adribelle ---$86 - $10122 -100 - HHI - August - 0/21, 75/22, 100/23 . . . sent 7/8/22.
> 
> We stayed at Hilton Head for the first time last December and fell in LOVE.


Welcome. I live on HHI if you ever have any questions about the area, feel free to reach out


----------



## adribelle

DVCBeachBum said:


> Welcome. I live on HHI if you ever have any questions about the area, feel free to reach out


Thank you!!


----------



## pianomanzano

I now see the appeal of buying BCV even if it's a 2042 resort when owners are trying to rent out reservations for $36/pt on FB!


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> I now see the appeal of buying BCV even if it's a 2042 resort when owners are trying to rent out reservations for $36/pt on FB!


Most of the time people are happy with at least 20% off Disney’s discounted rate.I’ve seen many brokers renting reservations at that price point.


----------



## Jazmadaz

LadybugsMum said:


> Was it a delayed close?


Nope. Estimated close date July 14.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jazmadaz said:


> Nope. Estimated close date July 14.


That's interesting. I didn't even make an offer on my contract until May 29th (3 days _after _you cleared ROFR), so my approximate anticipated closing date should have been two or three weeks after you, yet my projected close date has always been July 12, two days _before _yours. Interesting...


----------



## Jazmadaz

DonMacGregor said:


> That's interesting. I didn't even make an offer on my contract until May 29th (3 days _after _you cleared ROFR), so my approximate anticipated closing date should have been two or three weeks after you, yet my projected close date has always been July 12, two days _before _yours. Interesting...


It’s an Aulani contract. Not sure if extra time is put in the contract because of that. We made our offer at the end of April.


----------



## erinkristen04

On day 29, and getting antsier by the hour. Driving DH crazy with how often I’m checking email. We are Poly (with an international seller to boot) so I feel good about but it but dang it I just want the official news! Especially since I’ve seen at least two people who sent their contracts off for consideration the same day post they already got their decisions within the past week (one being for the same resort as us) so I had hoped that meant we would also receive something any day now… is it uncommon to receive a notification on a weekend? Should I just put down my phone and stop making myself nuts (ha! As if that’s a viable option!)?


----------



## varyth

erinkristen04 said:


> is it uncommon to receive a notification on a weekend? Should I just put down my phone and stop making myself nuts (ha! As if that’s a viable option!)?


I know the feeling! Our broker informed us in the middle of a long weekend, so...


----------



## Stargazer65

erinkristen04 said:


> is it uncommon to receive a notification on a weekend? Should I just put down my phone and stop making myself nuts (ha! As if that’s a viable option!)?


No, weekend notifications happen fairly often. You should check your email every five minutes at the very least.


----------



## MISCdisney21

Worst part of waiting for me is seeing other listings and thinking if I only knew mine was taken I could offer on that one.


----------



## erinkristen04

Stargazer65 said:


> No, weekend notifications happen fairly often. You should check your email every five minutes at the very least.


Ok good, guess I can slow down my frequency since I was a steady rate of about every other minute.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

erinkristen04 said:


> On day 29, and getting antsier by the hour. Driving DH crazy with how often I’m checking email. We are Poly (with an international seller to boot) so I feel good about but it but dang it I just want the official news! Especially since I’ve seen at least two people who sent their contracts off for consideration the same day post they already got their decisions within the past week (one being for the same resort as us) so I had hoped that meant we would also receive something any day now… is it uncommon to receive a notification on a weekend? Should I just put down my phone and stop making myself nuts (ha! As if that’s a viable option!)?



I’ve had some instances where the title company knew the ROFR decision before the broker did. May be worth calling your title agent. Never hurts. Sometimes brokers get super busy and tied up in their emails.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jazmadaz said:


> It’s an Aulani contract. Not sure if extra time is put in the contract because of that. We made our offer at the end of April.


That certainly is extra time. 10 weeks?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Stargazer65 said:


> No, weekend notifications happen fairly often. You should check your email every five minutes at the very least.


And turn the notification volume on your phone up to max, so every text and email makes you jump 5 feet.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’ve had some instances where the title company knew the ROFR decision before the broker did. May be worth calling your title agent. Never hurts. Sometimes brokers get super busy and tied up in their emails.


Correct. Once the paperwork is sent to Disney for ROFR, all notification and communication with Disney goes through the title agent. They will receive the ROFR letter and estoppel notice directly from Disney.


----------



## Stargazer65

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok good, guess I can slow down my frequency since I was a steady rate of about every other minute.


Anything yet?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Oh… I didn’t know that about holding funds. We passed ROFR (and estoppel issued) on May 28th. We didn’t get the closing docs until June 20th though. I returned docs and sent the money right away. Still waiting for the seller… technically closing isn’t for almost two weeks but I was really hoping to close sooner. I didn’t realize that holding the funds helped it move along. Thanks for the tip!


MICKIMINI said:


> I would guess, most buyers of resale have no idea they should hold their check unless they read this thread.  Addonitis will hit soon, so now you know LOL!


----------



## erinkristen04

Stargazer65 said:


> Anything yet?


Lol!!! No. And the ants in my pants forced me to email the broker and was told Disney is taking the full 30+ days to make decisions and they would check on Monday. Taking great restraint to not respond and say “but I was obsessively stalking the ROFR thread and saw another Poly also sent on the same date got their answer a few days ago….” I need help. Think I may have my husband hide my phone from me for a few hours


----------



## Stargazer65

erinkristen04 said:


> Lol!!! No.


How about now?


----------



## StoweFoSho

erinkristen04 said:


> Lol!!! No. And the ants in my pants forced me to email the broker and was told Disney is taking the full 30+ days to make decisions and they would check on Monday. Taking great restraint to not respond and say “but I was obsessively stalking the ROFR thread and saw another Poly also sent on the same date got their answer a few days ago….” I need help. Think I may have my husband hide my phone from me for a few hours


Haha! Well as the other Poly contract sent that day I hope you get your answer very, very soon!


----------



## MICKIMINI

erinkristen04 said:


> Lol!!! No. And the ants in my pants forced me to email the broker and was told Disney is taking the full 30+ days to make decisions and they would check on Monday. Taking great restraint to not respond and say “but I was obsessively stalking the ROFR thread and saw another Poly also sent on the same date got their answer a few days ago….” I need help. Think I may have my husband hide my phone from me for a few hours


Get *professional help* or just hang out here with us...we feel your pain LOL!  International seller at Poly?  I'd say you're good!!  Fingers crossed you hear soon!!


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Just made an offer on a new one and I haven't even been on my welcome home trip yet. In my defense, I made a spreadsheet and I foresee having a shortfall of points in 2025. Haha! Prices wont get any cheaper!


----------



## Sunnyore

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Just made an offer on a new one and I haven't even been on my welcome home trip yet. In my defense, I made a spreadsheet and I foresee having a shortfall of points in 2025. Haha! Prices wont get any cheaper!


This is the way.

I'm at a point where I don't *need* more points anymore but still bidding. I think I need that intervention therapy that comes once a year in January.


----------



## Keppyslinger

We put this in a couple of weeks ago but I didn't want to post for fear of Jinxing things...

Keppyslinger— 138-15899-110-AKV-June-55/22,110/23, 110/24, 110/25-Sent 06/24/2022.


----------



## elenex

elenex---$260-$14453-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/7, passed 7/5


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sunnyore said:


> This is the way.


----------



## sggb1992

SGGB1992---$141-$38329-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 6/15


----------



## CathoDad22

Today is day 26 of ROFR for my SSR contract… hoping we get to hear in the next couple days!


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Just made an offer on a new one and I haven't even been on my welcome home trip yet. In my defense, I made a spreadsheet and I foresee having a shortfall of points in 2025. Haha! Prices wont get any cheaper!


Well, they accepted. And now I’m getting cold feet. 100 points, $135, AKL, International seller, seller pays closing. I HAVE to, right?


----------



## elenex

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Well, they accepted. And now I’m getting cold feet. 100 points, $135, AKL, International seller, seller pays closing. I HAVE to, right?


I'd take it, good terms and chance of passing ROFR. I've been in the market for AKL as well and this is about the best I'm hoping for.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Mrsjoneslilac said:


> Well, they accepted. And now I’m getting cold feet. 100 points, $135, AKL, International seller, seller pays closing. I HAVE to, right?


I think that is a pretty great deal. I have a contract out now for $128 ALK/seller pays closing and I am almost certain it won’t pass.


----------



## Arbogast

DVCBeachBum said:


> I think that is a pretty great deal. I have a contract out now for $128 ALK/seller pays closing and I am almost certain it won’t pass.



That might be the one I'm waiting on. How many points and what UY?


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Arbogast said:


> That might be the one I'm waiting on. How many points and what UY?


I’m sorry I had it wrong. It’s 250 at 130 but seller pays MF and closing. I had to go back and look


----------



## keirabella2012

elenex said:


> I'd take it, good terms and chance of passing ROFR. I've been in the market for AKL as well and this is about the best I'm hoping for.


agreed!


----------



## MISCdisney21

Nothing to base this on but just a feeling ROFR office will be working hard this week and people waiting will get some answers


----------



## CathoDad22

MISCdisney21 said:


> Nothing to base this on but just a feeling ROFR office will be working hard this week and people waiting will get some answers


Let’s hope some good ones slip through the cracks.


----------



## sahmoffour

MISCdisney21 said:


> Nothing to base this on but just a feeling ROFR office will be working hard this week and people waiting will get some answers


Hope so! Day 34 of waiting over here…pretty sure our SSR contract will get grabbed up but would rather just find out one way or the other!


----------



## DonMacGregor

MISCdisney21 said:


> Nothing to base this on but just a feeling ROFR office will be working hard this week and people waiting will get some answers


No reported decisions since last Thursday (7/7), ROFR Monster may have taken a long weekend. If he stayed at DVC, he may be grumpy...


----------



## BunnyhugSK

New to the board...Canadian buyer (yay "international"?) trying to purchase in Animal Kingdom.
Think I have the string figured out:

BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29

Not feeling too optimistic given all I have read latey...


----------



## DonMacGregor

BunnyhugSK said:


> New to the board...Canadian buyer (yay "international"?) trying to purchase in Animal Kingdom.
> Think I have the string figured out:
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
> 
> Not feeling too optimistic given all I have read latey...


If you go to the first page of the thread, there is a link to a site where you input all of the info, and it generates a string that you can copy and paste (not sure if you used that, or just duplicated a prior post).

https://rofr.scubacat.net/

You don't want to incur the wrath of @pangyal


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DonMacGregor said:


> No reported decisions since last Thursday (7/7), ROFR Monster may have taken a long weekend. If he stayed at DVC, he may be grumpy...



Maybe they’re meeting with DVC’s chief economist who is predicting a rescission and advises passing on as many contracts as possible.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

$145-$10875-75-polynesian-oct-0/21,37/22,75/23,75/24
Sent 7/11.   seller had two contracts got the first one last week for $150 a point. Hopefully they bought pass rofr before Disney starts buying Polynesian again.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

BunnyhugSK said:


> New to the board...Canadian buyer (yay "international"?) trying to purchase in Animal Kingdom.
> Think I have the string figured out:
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
> 
> Not feeling too optimistic given all I have read latey...


Very very similar to mine that I should hear any day on - sent 6/10


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

Addon-itis has finally hit, fingers crossed we pass ROFR!

flipflopsandpitstops---$173-$19056-100-BCV-Aug-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/22


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Hoppy-tn said:


> $145-$10875-75-polynesian-oct-0/21,37/22,75/23,75/24
> Sent 7/11.   seller had two contracts got the first one last week for $150 a point. Hopefully they bought pass rofr before Disney starts buying Polynesian again


Nice grab!


----------



## geargrinder

DVCBeachBum said:


> Very very similar to mine that I should hear any day on - sent 6/10


I'm right behind you with a similar one sent on 6/13.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

DVCBeachBum said:


> I think that is a pretty great deal. I have a contract out now for $128 ALK/seller pays closing and I am almost certain it won’t pass.


are you buying that one or are you the seller?


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Arbogast said:


> That might be the one I'm waiting on. How many points and what UY?


i’m waiting for one this price too! 220 points


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

DVCBeachBum said:


> Very very similar to mine that I should hear any day on - sent 6/10


we’re day 20, $128pp/220 points


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/11

Put this offer in as soon as my first contract was taken. I expected them to negotiate upwards but they accepted straight away. Now I almost wish I'd gone in higher to try and beat the ROFR monster!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Shelle88 said:


> Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/11
> 
> Put this offer in as soon as my first contract was taken. I expected them to negotiate upwards but they accepted straight away. Now I almost wish I'd gone in higher to try and beat the ROFR monster!


Only with Disney does a potential buyer wishes he/she had paid more to buy a used timeshare contract.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Maybe they’re meeting with DVC’s chief economist who is predicting a rescission and advises passing on as many contracts as possible.


I’d wager that they are instead working on the roll out of Disney ROFR+. A new service where you can “lightning lane” your ROFR decision to less than two weeks and get your points into your account faster. For only 5.99 per point of the accepted offer.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Shelle88 said:


> Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/11
> 
> Put this offer in as soon as my first contract was taken. I expected them to negotiate upwards but they accepted straight away. Now I almost wish I'd gone in higher to try and beat the ROFR monster!


Yeah, they snagged mine at $118


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

NVDISFamily said:


> I’d wager that they are instead working on the roll out of Disney ROFR+. A new service where you can “lightning lane” your ROFR decision to less than two weeks and get your points into your account faster. For only 5.99 per point of the accepted offer.



I can totally see Chapek charging $5.99 per point for this and still taking the contract!


----------



## The_MT

I’m out of cash after this VGC contract but I love the process of making offers and negotiating with sellers. I would have fun providing this service to other buyers! Although I’m sure others get better deals than I do.


----------



## NVDISFamily

The_MT said:


> I’m out of cash after this VGC contract but I love the process of making offers and negotiating with sellers. I would have fun providing this service to other buyers! Although I’m sure others get better deals than I do.


Wish you luck and hope you get your VGC points! 265 a point for a almost fully double points 100 point contract is not a bad deal at all!

I have the sickness bad. I was already asking the wife if we should consider adding a 75 point CCV contract to our pile…. This hobby might bankrupt me


----------



## AulaniNutz

Looking forward to getting that Grand Villa next May!  Hope this closes soon so I can snag it....

aulaninutz---$115-$36815-290-AUL-Aug-22/21, 580/22, 290/23, 290/24- sent 6/15


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Wish you luck and hope you get your VGC points! 265 a point for a almost fully double points 100 point contract is not a bad deal at all!
> 
> I have the sickness bad. I was already asking the wife if we should consider adding a 75 point CCV contract to our pile…. This hobby might bankrupt me


uh, you're telling a bunch of drug addicts that drugs are bad and that they're too expensive.  I think this is a natural DVC progression of everybody on these boards.  Embrace and enjoy it!


----------



## Stargazer65

I have 3 contracts in ROFR, one selling, two buying. All through the board sponsor who is very communicative. So, I get an email about every two or three days, telling me one of the contacts is still in ROFR.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> uh, you're telling a bunch of drug addicts that drugs are bad and that they're too expensive.  I think this is a natural DVC progression of everybody on these boards.  Embrace and enjoy it!


It’s not the purchase price that scares me as that’s pain I can manage. It’s the almost $8,700 bill I’ll get for dues next year…. and the next year…. and…..


----------



## wdw4rfam

DVCBeachBum said:


> Yeah, they snagged mine at $118


They took mine at $135


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> It’s not the purchase price that scares me as that’s pain I can manage. It’s the almost $8,700 bill I’ll get for dues next year…. and the next year…. and…..


well,.....a wise man once said....


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> well,.....a wise man once said....
> 
> View attachment 683831


Lol how did you know I’m an IT nerd! Guilty.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Lol how did you know I’m an IT nerd! Guilty.


what can I say.  I'm a good judge of people


----------



## MalorieA

So much for investing in SAPs  If this gets taken, I’ll go back to SSR. Or AKV

MalorieA---$166-$13576-75-BCV-Mar-0/21, 150/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/11


----------



## NVDISFamily

Borrowing restrictions are gone amigos. I wonder what that will do for the market of buyers and sellers. Seems like it will make some need less points and make the visit every three years plan viable.


----------



## lovethesun12

NVDISFamily said:


> Borrowing restrictions are gone amigos. I wonder what that will do for the market of buyers and sellers. Seems like it will make some need less points and make the visit every three years plan viable.


Need less points? Does not compute.


----------



## NVDISFamily

lovethesun12 said:


> Need less points? Does not compute.


The key word was SOME…. LOL

My addicted brain sees that 100 point CCV contract as now 300 points. I just have to get one right?……


----------



## hglenn

NVDISFamily said:


> Borrowing restrictions are gone amigos. I wonder what that will do for the market of buyers and sellers. Seems like it will make some need less points and make the visit every three years plan viable.


I was thinking this likely indicates that the covid surplus has been mostly depleted and perhaps availability will become less cut-throat.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Borrowing restrictions are gone amigos. I wonder what that will do for the market of buyers and sellers. Seems like it will make some need less points and make the visit every three years plan viable.


I don’t think it does anything for the market. If anything, it might impact 7 month availability which might prompt some to buy into more expensive hard-to-book resorts like BCV? Just speculating.


----------



## Arbogast

Got ROFR'd on my AKL contract last night. $129/pt for 200 points, seller pays closing. No surprise. I think I'm done trying to get DVC with where the market seems to be heading.


----------



## dado4

NVDISFamily said:


> Wish you luck and hope you get your VGC points! 265 a point for a almost fully double points 100 point contract is not a bad deal at all!
> 
> I have the sickness bad. I was already asking the wife if we should consider adding a 75 point CCV contract to our pile…. This hobby might bankrupt me


Same, I'm telling my wife how we can sell some contracts and get some others for only XX more dollars per point and it's a good deal.   I pretty much sign my paychecks over to Disney!


----------



## Red Dog Run

BunnyhugSK said:


> New to the board...Canadian buyer (yay "international"?) trying to purchase in Animal Kingdom.
> Think I have the string figured out:
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
> 
> Not feeling too optimistic given all I have read latey...


I'm thinking you will pass.  My vote is for.


----------



## Red Dog Run

wdw4rfam said:


> They took mine at $135


Oh, if only this was last year at this time, you would have less worries.


----------



## Leight19

Arbogast said:


> Got ROFR'd on my AKL contract last night. $129/pt for 200 points, seller pays closing. No surprise. I think I'm done trying to get DVC with where the market seems to be heading.


I want to add on but waiting as well because makes no sense to me how they can continue to buy back so much more then they are selling. It seems market is in weird place where Disney is buying back almost everything at some resorts which aren’t moving with recent direct price increases. I can’t see how this possibly is sustainable so hopefully better deals in future.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Leight19 said:


> I want to add on but waiting as well because makes no sense to me how they can continue to buy back so much more then they are selling. It seems market is in weird place where Disney is buying back almost everything at some resorts which aren’t moving with recent direct price increases. I can’t see how this possibly is sustainable so hopefully better deals in future.


That is an interesting question/point. What are they gonna do with all of the points that they're buying back through active ROFR? I hope some awesome sales promotion down the road but sure can't fathom why the mass buyback of certain resorts.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

BeachClub2014 said:


> That is an interesting question/point. What are they gonna do with all of the points that they're buying back through active ROFR? I hope some awesome sales promotion down the road but sure can't fathom why the mass buyback of certain resorts.



Remember Disney can use those points for cash stays.  Demand for the parks is off the charts.  They are also still running their promo for 25% off cash stays for Disney+ members.  

When looking at last quarter ROFR trend, using AKV as an example, all of the December UY contracts they took back had 2021 points on them.  

The margins they make on this are incredibly high.  If the demand for cash stays dips and they feel their inventory for sold out resort points is high, they do a fire sale similar to what we saw last year.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Remember Disney can use those points for cash stays.  Demand for the parks is off the charts.  They are also still running their promo for 25% off cash stays for Disney+ members.
> 
> When looking at last quarter ROFR trend, using AKV as an example, all of the December UY contracts they took back had 2021 points on them.
> 
> The margins they make on this are incredibly high.  If the demand for cash stays dips and they feel their inventory for sold out resort points is high, they do a fire sale similar to what we saw last year.


True, but I saw a report showing that they bought back like 95,000 points at SSR, which would translate into $19M cash in their pocket. I can't imagine they want to sit on them for any length of time.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DonMacGregor said:


> True, but I saw a report showing that they bought back like 95,000 points at SSR, which would translate into $19M cash in their pocket. I can't imagine they want to sit on them for any length of time.



Can only be considered cash in their pocket if they think the demand is there at $200pp… which it doesn’t seem like it is.  I look it at as a cash outlay for them of approx $11.5M (95,000 x $120ish pp) which get’s offset by income from cash stays.  They can then recoup their capital with a fire sale if they can’t unload SSR at $200pp.  

I’m not saying a fire sale is not coming… I’m just saying I don’t believe its coming anytime soon.  They don’t need one.  They have RIV and VGF to sell.  Cash stay guests are typically non-members.  Easier to sell too than savy existing members.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Can only be considered cash in their pocket if they think the demand is there at $200pp… which it doesn’t seem like it is.  I look it at as a cash outlay for them of approx $11.5M (95,000 x $120ish pp) which get’s offset by income from cash stays.  They can then recoup their capital with a fire sale if they can’t unload SSR at $200pp.
> 
> I’m not saying a fire sale is not coming… I’m just saying I don’t believe its coming anytime soon.  They don’t need one.  They have RIV and VGF to sell.  Cash stay guests are typically non-members.  Easier to sell too than savy existing members.


I don't disagree. Just struggling to see any upside to them loading up on SSR points for cash stays (understanding the guest capacity there is definitely appealing for redirecting from sold-out cash resorts), unless they think they'll need the cash inventory in a downturning economy.


----------



## erinkristen04

Day 32 and the ants in my pants are getting harder and harder to keep under control haha! But for real… I definitely didn’t expect to still be waiting on a decision for my international seller Poly contract 32 days later. Fingers crossed today is the day!


----------



## Brian Noble

BeachClub2014 said:


> What are they gonna do with all of the points that they're buying back through active ROFR?


It has definitely been a change in strategy over the last months. Satisfying skyrocketing resort-rental demand is a possibility, but this seems like a fair amount of risk to take on to get a few more hotel bookings, and it's not consistent with what they've done in the past. It isn't a "stock buy-back" because the market is at a peak not a trough.

There are other things I can think of (e.g. clearing the COVID backlog) but that is even less like the Mouse's past behavior.

And, even selling ROFR'd points at full price they'd be taking a hit vs. selling "new" inventory: rule of thumb in the industry is that cost-of-goods is about 1/4 to 1/3 of the total costs of selling timeshares. (Marketing is 40%-50%). They still have to market/pay guides/whatever to sell these points, so the margin is much lower. Fire-sales make that even worse, and potentially upside down.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Brian Noble said:


> It has definitely been a change in strategy over the last months. Satisfying skyrocketing resort-rental demand is a possibility, but this seems like a fair amount of risk to take on to get a few more hotel bookings, and it's not consistent with what they've done in the past. It isn't a "stock buy-back" because the market is at a peak not a trough.
> 
> There are other things I can think of (e.g. clearing the COVID backlog) but that is even less like the Mouse's past behavior.
> 
> And, even selling ROFR'd points at full price they'd be taking a hit vs. selling "new" inventory: rule of thumb in the industry is that cost-of-goods is about 1/4 to 1/3 of the total costs of selling timeshares. (Marketing is 40%-50%). They still have to market/pay guides/whatever to sell these points, so the margin is much lower. Fire-sales make that even worse, and potentially upside down.


Exactly. So, aside from some potential increase in renting out rooms for cash, what the heck are they gonna do with the points?


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

DonMacGregor said:


> I don't disagree. Just struggling to see any upside to them loading up on SSR points for cash stays (understanding the guest capacity there is definitely appealing for redirecting from sold-out cash resorts), unless they think they'll need the cash inventory in a downturning economy.


My fingers are crossed for an eventual skyliner to SSR. I doubt it, but you never know!


----------



## Sunnyore

Sunnyore---$170-$5157-25-BLT-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 25/23- sent 7/12

Tiny contracts are probably never a great deal but I figured not too terrible with the banked points. If Disney wants to take this one and pay the admin fee so be it. Also I was expecting a subpar experience with this brokerage from all the comments on here but my bid was presented to seller yesterday and contract sent to ROFR today so no complaints so far. Guess it's back to waiting....


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

NVDISFamily said:


> … and make the visit every three years plan viable.


(Without borrowing restrictions, of course) I never understood why people  the three year plan 

Buy a little more than a third of the points needed for my desired room type/stay length at each of my 3 favorite resorts, then bank/borrow round robin and rotate through the three at 11mo for my annual family trip. Seems a lot more fun than buying 100% of the points I need for such a trip at a single resort, then trying to move it around to different places at 7 months. Seems ideal to me. (I am a detail oriented person and meticulous planner.)


----------



## wdw4rfam

Red Dog Run said:


> Oh, if only this was last year at this time, you would have less worries.


No it was a blessing because we really wanted Polynesian but didn’t think $180 (advertised price) was in our budget. Then in the time it took to get an answer on ROFR, I saw them going for $165 and lower here so when they took our SSR, we bid on a poly and got it for $160. So I’m happy they took it


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

DonMacGregor said:


> True, but I saw a report showing that they bought back like 95,000 points at SSR, which would translate into $19M cash in their pocket. I can't imagine they want to sit on them for any length of time.


Disney recently filed several general construction permits for the treehouse villas, so I can see them buying-back points to resell direct in anticipation of the new or updated villas.


----------



## PolynesianPip

Today is day 30 for us— called Mag Vacay Title company a few minutes ago looking for an update.

They told me they have not received any updates from Disney since July 5 so they are expecting an update for quite a few should come soon.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Is anyone looking for a Boardwalk contract? If so, there's a 200 pt contract on www.dvcsales.com and they're asking $125/pt. My husband says we can't do another contract for another year or so and I'm going to keep staring at that contract until it disappears.


----------



## pinkxray

Since the borrowing restrictions are over, I modified my BLT studio to a one bedroom. Bye bye points for our Oct. 2023 trip.
I happily used all off my points and am trying to find a way to break it to DH that I want to start looking for a resale BLT contract instead of waiting for Poly 2. Need more points now….

I have been thinking of selling my current contracts to swap to BLT or Poly but honestly, I’m thinking of just keeping them all and getting more.  DH won’t notice I never sell any points right?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Alice in Okie-land said:


> (Without borrowing restrictions, of course) I never understood why people  the three year plan
> 
> Buy a little more than a third of the points needed for my desired room type/stay length at each of my 3 favorite resorts, then bank/borrow round robin and rotate through the three at 11mo for my annual family trip. Seems a lot more fun than buying 100% of the points I need for such a trip at a single resort, then trying to move it around to different places at 7 months. Seems ideal to me. (I am a detail oriented person and meticulous planner.)


The biggest reason I can think of (as a total DVC rookie) is that if you only go every three years you will likely have some number of points you cant use as Disney does shift points around for seasons and it would be very hard to get all of your points used each three year cycle. Overall I’m a fan of the 3ish year plan as long as you know the risks. Gives more value to some families that can only buy 75 to 200 points and can make them go further every few years


----------



## Brian Noble

Alice in Okie-land said:


> I never understood why people  the three year plan


You are not implementing a visit-once-every-three-years model. You have instead implemented a three-home-resort model with annual trips.

The 1-visit-in-3-year model requires you to get the point consumption exactly correct to avoid wasting points or renting them, because each point has at most a three-year lifespan. A once-per-three-years visitor has only one opportunity to use each and every point. That might be possible at the beginning if your desired stay is divisible by three, but reallocation is likely to mess up such a carefully crafted plan.

Your model allows some extra flexibility. If you are slightly off for any particular year's stay, you have some wiggle room. If you are a little under, you can use points from one of the other two contracts, and vice versa.


----------



## Ginamarie

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Is anyone looking for a Boardwalk contract? If so, there's a 200 pt contract on www.dvcsales.com and they're asking $125/pt. My husband says we can't do another contract for another year or so and I'm going to keep staring at that contract until it disappears.


I bid on a HHI contract in March after Disney ROFRed the one we were trying to buy. The seller was listed way too high but it’s the right use year and # of points. I’ve been watching it ever since.. and it sits.
Yesterday I emailed the listing agent against to ask if the seller is ready to get reasonable.

Sometimes even watching these things becomes dangerous to your wallet!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> I don't disagree. Just struggling to see any upside to them loading up on SSR points for cash stays (understanding the guest capacity there is definitely appealing for redirecting from sold-out cash resorts), unless they think they'll need the cash inventory in a downturning economy.


I think the goal is two-fold.  One is to use them as cash stays.  The other is to prop up DVC's perceived value.  The reason why DVC holds up in value over traditional timeshare is because of the robust resale market, and Disney is the biggest buyer of resale contracts.  Besides, I think they can afford to hold onto these points and use them as they see fit.  I think it's great for all of us owners that Disney is willing to buy back even the very oldest of resorts.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Is it just me or has Disboards server been going down a lot more often?  I'm not gonna lie.  I kinda freak out a bit.  I have problems.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Is it just me or has Disboards server been going down a lot more often?  I'm not gonna lie.  I kinda freak out a bit.  I have problems.


Seems like database issues. I’ve noticed if I switch devices (phone to tablet for example) I can sometimes have luck if the other device already has some data in memory from the site.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV---$162-$16,200-100-VGF-Apr-0/21, 33/22, 100/23- sent 7/12 seller pays closing costs


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Seems like database issues. I’ve noticed if I switch devices (phone to tablet for example) I can sometimes have luck if the other device already has some data in memory from the site.


You're the IT guy!.....


----------



## NVDISFamily

Confession for the ROFR gods. Forgive me ROFR for I have sinned. I have purchased CCV direct as I want more direct points at future resorts and I’m a silly goose because I purchased too much VGC so anything under a billion dollars a point seems like a bargain for me.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Confession for the ROFR gods. Forgive me ROFR for I have sinned. I have purchased CCV direct as I want more direct points at future resorts and I’m a silly goose because I purchased too much VGC so anything under a billion dollars a point seems like a bargain for me.


Congrats and welcome home neighbor!  How many points did you buy?  You're gonna love owning CCV!  I see that you are a Peter Dominick lodge person like a lot of us on these boards.  The DVC God's are rejoicing!  And I totally feel you and the pain of west coast inflation.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congrats and welcome home neighbor!  How many points did you buy?  You're gonna love owning CCV!  I see that you are a Peter Dominick lodge person like a lot of us on these boards.  The DVC God's are rejoicing!  And I totally feel you and the pain of west coast inflation.


Went for 100 points. My guide had already prospected me at CCV for the old 225 a point price point and I had just visited a few days ago during the switch in price so he was able to pull some strings and get me at 225 so I said okay. Also had 2021 points to give so that made the deal somewhat okay…. I’m silly and for sure I’m done now LOL.

Yes. We love VCG, CCV, and we also did a tour a AKL and that place is awesome too. That designer did a great job.


----------



## Brian Noble

HIRyeDVC said:


> The other is to prop up DVC's perceived value. The reason why DVC holds up in value over traditional timeshare is because of the robust resale market, and Disney is the biggest buyer of resale contracts.


This would make sense, except it is in DVD's interest for the resale market to be very low, as that reduces their costs in re-acquisition. At current prices, it costs them more to ROFR an "old" resort than it does to build a shiny new one---especially when that shiny new one is just splashing some paint on a 14 year old building.

The fact that it is high may help the sales of developer points, but only at the (probably very modest) margin. Plenty of timeshare developers sell lots of timeshares at list prices comparable to Disney's with resale markets at a dime on the dollar (or lower). A cheap-cheap-cheap resale market is not much of an impediment to developer sales for these other developers. It wouldn't be a problem for DVD's Guides either.

(Remember: DISers are in no way representative of the average WDW guest or DVC customer.)


----------



## NVDISFamily

Brian Noble said:


> This would make sense, except it is in DVD's interest for the resale market to be very low, as that reduces their costs in re-acquisition. At current prices, it costs them more to ROFR an "old" resort than it does to build a shiny new one---especially when that shiny new one is just splashing some paint on a 14 year old building.
> 
> The fact that it is high may help the sales of developer points, but only at the (probably very modest) margin. Plenty of timeshare developers sell lots of timeshares at list prices comparable to Disney's with resale markets at a dime on the dollar (or lower). A cheap-cheap-cheap resale market is not much of an impediment to developer sales for these other developers. It wouldn't be a problem for DVD's Guides either.


I love your wisdom and insight but a thought…. Would the current labor market perhaps throw a huge curve ball into this mix and create issues with the traditional model? I have this feeling that Disney is going to push this entire portfolio up in price and go for a higher end client(s) (sad but it’s what they are doing with just about everything)…. I think perhaps we have been too vocal on the value of DVC and they are seeing that they can raise the price in the long run and we will still buy but they can make more money off both direct new and direct resale….


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Brian Noble said:


> This would make sense, except it is in DVD's interest for the resale market to be very low, as that reduces their costs in re-acquisition. At current prices, it costs them more to ROFR an "old" resort than it does to build a shiny new one---especially when that shiny new one is just splashing some paint on a 14 year old building.
> 
> The fact that it is high may help the sales of developer points, but only at the (probably very modest) margin. Plenty of timeshare developers sell lots of timeshares at list prices comparable to Disney's with resale markets at a dime on the dollar (or lower). A cheap-cheap-cheap resale market is not much of an impediment to developer sales for these other developers. It wouldn't be a problem for DVD's Guides either.
> 
> (Remember: DISers are in no way representative of the average WDW guest or DVC customer.)


I don't disagree.  I can't pretend to be an expert on traditional timeshares let alone DVC.  Even though DVD's interest may be for the resale market to be low, I can't help but to think that it would be in DVD's long term interest for a healthy resale market to prop up its overall value.  Sure most potential DVC buyers are not looking to selling their contracts.  But life happens and many people do end up selling, which is a huge appeal for many potential first-time buyers.  It was at least for me.


NVDISFamily said:


> I think perhaps we have been too vocal on the value of DVC and they are seeing that they can raise the price in the long run and we will still buy but they can make more money off both direct new and direct resale….


I think Disney can only do this to a certain point.  The market will ultimately dictate prices, and the fact that Disney started selling VGF2 at sub $200pp shows that they have to price to sell millions of points to a large demographic.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> I’m silly and for sure I’m done now LOL.
> 
> and we also did a tour a AKL and that place is awesome too.


are you sure about that?.....


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> are you sure about that?.....


This is my problem.
I do think I’m done buying.. AKV points. I have plenty of those.
But I still want HHI and BWV and BLT.
And I’m less than two weeks from arriving at Aulani, which already feels like trouble.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> This is my problem.
> I do think I’m done buying.. AKV points. I have plenty of those.
> But I still want HHI and BWV and BLT.
> And I’m less than two weeks from arriving at Aulani, which already feels like trouble.


What's your UY? I'll start looking out for an AUL subsidized contract for you


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> What's your UY? I'll start looking out for an AUL subsidized contract for you


I saw two subsidized contracts come out today (or maybe yesterday)- fixed weeks for 52 and 1 for a 2 bedroom!! It was a ton of points though.


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN---$140-$30173-200-AUL-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized dues- sent 7/6


----------



## hglenn

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Is anyone looking for a Boardwalk contract? If so, there's a 200 pt contract on www.dvcsales.com and they're asking $125/pt. My husband says we can't do another contract for another year or so and I'm going to keep staring at that contract until it disappears.


Ugh, not my UY...  I bought 240 pts for $125 pp in May.


----------



## savvy101787

Did they go on a similar ROFR streak on OKW as they’re doing fit SSR before they issued the extended contracts?


----------



## Brian Noble

NVDISFamily said:


> Would the current labor market perhaps throw a huge curve ball into this mix and create issues with the traditional model?


I don't know, but it seems like it would have to be multiples in cost to make up the difference.


HIRyeDVC said:


> I can't help but to think that it would be in DVD's long term interest for a healthy resale market to prop up its overall value.


It's certainly in the long-term interest of a _current_ _owner_. I don't think it's necessary to sell more timeshares. It was important to you probably because (a) you are a DISer (and therefore not at all like a normal person) and (b) it was likely something that the Guide pointed to during the sales process. There are other things the Guide can focus on instead---and that's what e.g. Wyndham sales agents do.

Ultimately, the thing that props up resale values are the rental values, plus brand recognition, augmented by Disney's pixie-dust fueled Reality Distortion Field. The first two are why e.g. Marriott and Hilton also do well in the resale market.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Brian Noble said:


> Ultimately, the thing that props up resale values are the rental values, plus brand recognition, augmented by Disney's pixie-dust fueled Reality Distortion Field.


I haveto agree that the resale market isn't necessary for Disney to sell more timeshares.  As long as the parks are around, DVC will always be of value. 


Brian Noble said:


> It was important to you probably because (a) you are a DISer (and therefore not at all like a normal person) and (b) it was likely something that the Guide pointed to during the sales process.


Even though I love these boards, I can assure you.  I most certainly am a "normal" person   .  WRT to my direct guide, he didn't haveto mention anything about resale.  I was an uninformed fairy dust dreamer without a thought of selling when I bought my first contract.  But now I see the light!


Brian Noble said:


> The first two are why e.g. Marriott and Hilton also do well in the resale market.


I have next to zero knowledge about other timeshare products?  Is it true what they say? That you couldn't give away these contracts even if you wanted to?  That they are a money suck?  Or is it just fodder for DVC vloggers and podcast hosts to hype up Disney and DVC?


----------



## Sandisw

NVDISFamily said:


> Borrowing restrictions are gone amigos. I wonder what that will do for the market of buyers and sellers. Seems like it will make some need less points and make the visit every three years plan viable.



It might but given that people are now aware this can happen, I bet less go in with a plan like that since this could be implemented again if something happens.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

I have been watching two weeks in particular for a few months now both 1 and 2 bedrooms. I noticed on both those weeks that SSR and OKW which both have long had availability that there was a noticeable shift in inventory today. There are now a bunch of 1 beds open and almost all 2 and Treehouse villas are gone. So some people sure must have jumped at access to the increased points


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> are you sure about that?.....


Yes sir (with the * that these last two VGC contracts make it through the ROFR monster). We'll be at 1120 points in total and to me that's a great start. I'll spend the next 5 years figuring out how to enjoy this madness and getting my ROTH IRA back on track for the temporary damage I did to it to make this happen. If I work hard and make it to Sr VP of Blah (or something similar) in a few years then yes.... I'll buy a few more points when I can afford more dues LOL.


----------



## dlam32

Sunnyore said:


> Sunnyore---$170-$5157-25-BLT-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 25/23- sent 7/12
> 
> Tiny contracts are probably never a great deal but I figured not too terrible with the banked points. If Disney wants to take this one and pay the admin fee so be it. Also I was expecting a subpar experience with this brokerage from all the comments on here but my bid was presented to seller yesterday and contract sent to ROFR today so no complaints so far. Guess it's back to waiting....


This isn't that bad for a small contract as Disney is ROFRing BLT up to $165/pt. I would have jumped on this had it been the use year I own.


----------



## ded4025

HIRyeDVC said:


> I have next to zero knowledge about other timeshare products?  Is it true what they say? That you couldn't give away these contracts even if you wanted to?  That they are a money suck?  Or is it just fodder for DVC vloggers and podcast hosts to hype up Disney and DVC?



IMO Disney was always the best timeshare when it comes to increasing it’s value.  With new restrictions coming, I do think resale won’t be as strong in years to come.  Marriott brand is solid, last week I traded my 2 bedroom in Newport Beach, CA for a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs.  I‘m expecting to be in a standard room which is 265 DVC points for the week so  we are happy with this trade.  You do see people trying to give away timeshares but if you buy a good brand, platinum week and resale, you can do well with it.


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23- sent 6/25


----------



## keirabella2012

Arbogast said:


> Got ROFR'd on my AKL contract last night. $129/pt for 200 points, seller pays closing. No surprise. I think I'm done trying to get DVC with where the market seems to be heading.


Look for an international contract. I found one for SSR at $128 pp a few month ago.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14 *CANCELLED*

Received an e-signature request for an addendum.  No communication from broker whatsoever.  Tucked in the addendum was a clause "both parties agree to expiration date of 2042".  

Wasn't a 2057 extended deed.  Disney caught it... broker didn't.  

Broker was https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/


----------



## wnielsen1

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14 *CANCELLED*
> 
> Received an e-signature request for an addendum.  No communication from broker whatsoever.  Tucked in the addendum was a clause "both parties agree to expiration date of 2042".
> 
> Wasn't a 2057 extended deed.  Disney caught it... broker didn't.
> 
> Broker was https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/


Bush league nonsense from Fidelity.  They obviously have new people who have no idea what they are doing.  The sneaky addendum is unethical - I would report them to FL regulators (or something equivalent).


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

wnielsen1 said:


> Bush league nonsense from Fidelity.  They obviously have new people who have no idea what they are doing.  The sneaky addendum is unethical - I would report them to FL regulators (or something equivalent).



Totally agree!  I'm done with them.


----------



## ValW

ValW---$154-$6137-35-BWV-Dec-0/21, 70/22, 35/23- sent 7/8

This is for my sister.  Her first contract.


----------



## pianomanzano

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14 *CANCELLED*
> 
> Received an e-signature request for an addendum.  No communication from broker whatsoever.  Tucked in the addendum was a clause "both parties agree to expiration date of 2042".
> 
> Wasn't a 2057 extended deed.  Disney caught it... broker didn't.
> 
> Broker was https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/



Hope you got back that ridiculous admin fee they charge too!


----------



## DsneyDude1

I finally gave into the ROFR monster and bought 100 points direct at OKW. Rubbed me the wrong was after paying in the 50s per point in 1993. But I needed a few more points to lock in my GV trips with my grandsons annually. So buying OKW was the only thing that accomplished that. That was after at least making 2 sellers and the broker happy when Disney took 2 contracts in ROFR.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14 *CANCELLED*
> 
> Received an e-signature request for an addendum.  No communication from broker whatsoever.  Tucked in the addendum was a clause "both parties agree to expiration date of 2042".
> 
> Wasn't a 2057 extended deed.  Disney caught it... broker didn't.
> 
> Broker was https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/


Wow... I'm speechless. We've been hearing some pretty shady stuff out of them lately, but that one really takes the cake.


----------



## bryaalre

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14 *CANCELLED*
> 
> Received an e-signature request for an addendum.  No communication from broker whatsoever.  Tucked in the addendum was a clause "both parties agree to expiration date of 2042".
> 
> Wasn't a 2057 extended deed.  Disney caught it... broker didn't.
> 
> Broker was https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/


I had a good experience with them with my last contract that ended up being bought back by Disney.  So, I decided to use them again for my latest contract and I thought everything was all set with all papers signed by myself and the sellers, as well as my payment sent to the title company.  I didn't receive an email that the contract had been sent to ROFR but figured they forgot to send me the email.  Turns out that they hadn't sent it to ROFR.  They sent me the wrong title company's credit card authorization form.  So they never had my payment on file as it was paid to the wrong title company.  They notified me 10 days later that there was a mix up and sent me the correct form and they would reverse the other payment.

I get things happen and there are mishaps but I was more annoyed that it took them 10 days to review why payment wasn't received after all forms filled out and me saying payment was sent as my card was charged.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

pianomanzano said:


> Hope you got back that ridiculous admin fee they charge too!


 
Totally!  But I never agree to pay that.  I always put it on the seller.  No other brokers charge it, so I just let the agent know that IMO it’s the seller’s responsibility to pay since they chose to sell with Fidelity.


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Totally!  But I never agree to pay that.  I always put it on the seller.  No other brokers charge it, so I just let the agent know that IMO it’s the seller’s responsibility to pay since they chose to sell with Fidelity.


I also ask the seller to pay the admin fee.


It’s hard to be done with Fidelity because they post good deals!! I just saw fully loaded subsidized dues at Aulani for $125/point. My use year.

I am tempted.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Ginamarie said:


> I also ask the seller to pay the admin fee.
> 
> 
> It’s hard to be done with Fidelity because they post good deals!! I just saw fully loaded subsidized dues at Aulani for $125/point. My use year.
> 
> I am tempted.


A few weeks later....

"Both parties agree to this being a fully stripped Vero Beach contract"


----------



## NVDISFamily

Well DVC family with this the first chapter of our initial journey into DVC madness has a happy ending. I’ll likely be still reading and posting on the ROFR threads for years to come as I love the community and I’ve learned so much from everyone. Thanks again for all of the help!

NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13

Two 125 point contracts. Same seller and one closing fee.


----------



## kalag

Hi all - newbie question: what do they do with all the ROFR points (at OKW or SSR for example)? Is the answer simply that they sell them again as full price points? And / or if they absorb enough points are they betting they can just rent them out as hotel room inventory?

Is there any precedent for them converting any resorts or part of a resort back to hotel only and taking the DVC points permanently out of circulation (sort of the reverse of the Big Pine Key conversion at VGF)? Can they do that?

I'm asking as I'm trying to understand the economics for potentially making a purchase decision in the coming months, and how this can affect prospects for resale.


----------



## RamblinWreck

kalag said:


> Hi all - newbie question: what do they do with all the ROFR points (at OKW or SSR for example)? Is the answer simply that they sell them again as full price points? And / or if they absorb enough points are they betting they can just rent them out as hotel room inventory?
> 
> Is there any precedent for them converting any resorts or part of a resort back to hotel only and taking the DVC points permanently out of circulation (sort of the reverse of the Big Pine Key conversion at VGF)? Can they do that?
> 
> I'm asking as I'm trying to understand the economics for potentially making a purchase decision in the coming months, and how this can affect prospects for resale.


I think the answer to your question about a conversion from DVC to hotel rooms would be a definite "no", at least until the expiration date for the resort.

The purpose of ROFR appears to be more about making the actively selling resorts look more attractive than resale. But I assume they do all of the above with the points while they hold on to them. Rent rooms as cash rooms, resell points direct when they can. But otherwise just hold on to them.


----------



## pianomanzano

RamblinWreck said:


> A few weeks later....
> 
> "Both parties agree to this being a fully stripped Vero Beach contract"


You forgot to add “with buyer reimbursing for dues paid from 2017 to the present” lol


----------



## Jacie

NVDISFamily said:


> Well DVC family with this the first chapter of our initial journey into DVC madness has a happy ending. I’ll likely be still reading and posting on the ROFR threads for years to come as I love the community and I’ve learned so much from everyone. Thanks again for all of the help!
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> Two 125 point contracts. Same seller and one closing fee.


Congrats! This makes me feel so hopeful about our pending VGC contract that was sent at the end of June.


----------



## erinkristen04

Finally!!! The ants are gone (for now)!!

erinkristen04---$164-$16001-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/13


----------



## MISCdisney21

Glad to see ROFR office is open again!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

bryaalre said:


> I had a good experience with them with my last contract that ended up being bought back by Disney.  So, I decided to use them again for my latest contract and I thought everything was all set with all papers signed by myself and the sellers, as well as my payment sent to the title company.  I didn't receive an email that the contract had been sent to ROFR but figured they forgot to send me the email.  Turns out that they hadn't sent it to ROFR.  They sent me the wrong title company's credit card authorization form.  So they never had my payment on file as it was paid to the wrong title company.  They notified me 10 days later that there was a mix up and sent me the correct form and they would reverse the other payment.
> 
> I get things happen and there are mishaps but I was more annoyed that it took them 10 days to review why payment wasn't received after all forms filled out and me saying payment was sent as my card was charged.





Ginamarie said:


> I also ask the seller to pay the admin fee.
> 
> 
> It’s hard to be done with Fidelity because they post good deals!! I just saw fully loaded subsidized dues at Aulani for $125/point. My use year.
> 
> I am tempted.



Great deal… until they send you closing docs and the dues aren’t subsidized. 

:S


----------



## hogwartsdropout

hogwartsdropout---$160-$41069-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 6/8, taken 7/12

Sadly got ROFRed yesterday. I see people talking about buying from an international seller. How do I see if the seller is international?


----------



## Keppyslinger

hogwartsdropout said:


> hogwartsdropout---$160-$41069-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 6/8, taken 7/12
> 
> Sadly got ROFRed yesterday. I see people talking about buying from an international seller. How do I see if the seller is international?


From the crowd with more knowledge, is there something in this deal that made it especially attractive to buy back, or is it truly unpredictable?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

hogwartsdropout said:


> hogwartsdropout---$160-$41069-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 6/8, taken 7/12
> 
> Sadly got ROFRed yesterday. I see people talking about buying from an international seller. How do I see if the seller is international?


Most brokers will tell you somewhere. It’s usually listed at the bottom or to the right of the listing after you click on the listing. You can also email the broker and let them know that you’re looking for an international seller.


----------



## geargrinder

Keppyslinger said:


> From the crowd with more knowledge, is there something in this deal that made it especially attractive to buy back, or is it truly unpredictable?


Looking at last month's ROFR report and Average Sales Price report both were at $167 per point for CCV.  Looks like it was just a low price that the Drunken Monkey's could not resist.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Since we’ve been talking about Fidelity, does the listed contract price include the dues for that year? I’ve noticed that they don’t mention paying dues at closing on their listings and wasn’t sure if the total on the listing factored in the dues or not. I tried contacting Fidelity a few months ago to ask the question but they didn’t call me back.


----------



## savvy101787

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Since we’ve been talking about Fidelity, does the listed contract price include the dues for that year? I’ve noticed that they don’t mention paying dues at closing on their listings and wasn’t sure if the total on the listing factored in the dues or not. I tried contacting Fidelity a few months ago to ask the question but they didn’t call me back.


When I bought from them two years ago, the due were not included in the listing price & they didn't indicate one way or the other if I had to pay. However, they did note what the yearly dues would be in the listing and they were ultimately included in the final sale price.


----------



## npatellye

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Since we’ve been talking about Fidelity, does the listed contract price include the dues for that year? I’ve noticed that they don’t mention paying dues at closing on their listings and wasn’t sure if the total on the listing factored in the dues or not. I tried contacting Fidelity a few months ago to ask the question but they didn’t call me back.


It does not.


----------



## DisneyKim41

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Since we’ve been talking about Fidelity, does the listed contract price include the dues for that year? I’ve noticed that they don’t mention paying dues at closing on their listings and wasn’t sure if the total on the listing factored in the dues or not. I tried contacting Fidelity a few months ago to ask the question but they didn’t call me back.


You usually have to pay dues for current points unless you specify otherwise.  That is in addition to the listed price.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Since we’ve been talking about Fidelity, does the listed contract price include the dues for that year? I’ve noticed that they don’t mention paying dues at closing on their listings and wasn’t sure if the total on the listing factored in the dues or not. I tried contacting Fidelity a few months ago to ask the question but they didn’t call me back.



After you submit an offer online, they usually then email you about 48 hours later to ask about that - specifically whether your offer includes paying 2022 MFs, the admin fee etc.


----------



## alohatok1986

alohatok1986---$173-$18674-100-PVB-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 7/13


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PolynesianPip

PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12, passed 7/13


Our first! ALOHA!


----------



## Keppyslinger

geargrinder said:


> Looking at last month's ROFR report and Average Sales Price report both were at $167 per point for CCV.  Looks like it was just a low price that the Drunken Monkey's could not r





geargrinder said:


> Looking at last month's ROFR report and Average Sales Price report both were at $167 per point for CCV.  Looks like it was just a low price that the Drunken Monkey's could not resist.


Thanks geargrinder! Are those reports here on the Disboards? Now I thought I might check to see where my offer compares to what they were buying last month.


----------



## geargrinder

Keppyslinger said:


> Thanks geargrinder! Are those reports here on the Disboards? Now I thought I might check to see where my offer compares to what they were buying last month.


www.dvcresalemarket.com under the blog heading.  They both get updated every month.


----------



## Leight19

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Most brokers will tell you somewhere. It’s usually listed at the bottom or to the right of the listing after you click on the listing. You can also email the broker and let them know that you’re looking for an international seller.


Do you happen to know if dvcresalemarket.com posts this? I briefly looked at few contract details and didn’t see but wasn’t sure if didn’t see because they don’t list or because I only selected ones from domestic sellers.


----------



## wdw4rfam

NVDISFamily said:


> Well DVC family with this the first chapter of our initial journey into DVC madness has a happy ending. I’ll likely be still reading and posting on the ROFR threads for years to come as I love the community and I’ve learned so much from everyone. Thanks again for all of the help!
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> Two 125 point contracts. Same seller and one closing fee.


Awesome for you and all of us waiting, that we finally saw something come back from ROFR after a week of nothing


----------



## Keppyslinger

geargrinder said:


> www.dvcresalemarket.com under the blog heading.  They both get updated every month.


Thanks again geargrinder that was most helpful.
I will say when I looked at the average price I thought “Dang I could have tried to go lower”. Then I looked at highest price bought back and I thought “Dang I hope I am not too low.”

My guess though is highest price per point if likely for the smaller contracts. Does that make sense?

Thanks again!


----------



## MICKIMINI

I just got word this afternoon that DVC is taking a 30 point mostly stripped OKW (2042) in ROFR that we sold.   Another disappointed buyer and they had to wait about 34 days to hear the bad news!      That is three for three we sold since spring that DVC is taking 25, 30 and 50.  Taking small contracts was a rarity until this buying spree, from what I remember!

We're selling off most of our 2042's and a second UY to consolidate.  We are closing this month on two AKV's (delayed closing) which will mostly replace those three contracts.  Still *watching* for deals!


----------



## garegco

garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13

Of course this passes the next day after doing a direct Riveria purchase. Not sure what to do about the 160 points expiring 9/30/22.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

Leight19 said:


> Do you happen to know if dvcresalemarket.com posts this? I briefly looked at few contract details and didn’t see but wasn’t sure if didn’t see because they don’t list or because I only selected ones from domestic sellers.


They do, but in the detailed description. So you have to do a lot of clicking around to find one.


----------



## MICKIMINI

garegco said:


> garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13
> 
> Of course this passes the next day after doing a direct Riveria purchase. Not sure what to do about the 160 points expiring 9/30/22.


Hopefully you can close ASAP and get those points in your account.  September typically has openings so if you price it dirt cheap you likely will find a taker.  Hopefully you didn't pay for those points so it's just $$ in your pocket LOL!

Read up on the rent/trade thread here.  I've rented to people and had good experiences.   You can opt to go through a broker, but time is money and IMO better to control those points and rent them yourself.

Tip:  Be very available when you rent them out because it can be like a *feeding frenzy* with PM's coming in one after the other.  Priority in that case is whomever is willing to take the most points at once!


----------



## Flash_Sloth

garegco said:


> garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13
> 
> Of course this passes the next day after doing a direct Riveria purchase. Not sure what to do about the 160 points expiring 9/30/22.


Congrats! It gives me hope that my BLT @ $165/pt might pass ROFR. I should hear about it any day now...

Also, if you had bought RIV direct one day ago assuming that your BLT offer would be taken by ROFR, you're within your 10 day window where you can cancel the RIV contract.


----------



## garegco

Flash_Sloth said:


> Congrats! It gives me hope that my BLT @ $165/pt might pass ROFR. I should hear about it any day now...
> 
> Also, if you had bought RIV direct one day ago assuming that your BLT offer would be taken by ROFR, you're within your 10 day window where you can cancel the RIV contract.


In the past month I've had BLT contracts bought back at $140/pt, $165/pt, and $168/pt. The $165 and $168 contracts had a full year of banked points available.

It took us a while to come around but we'd actually prefer direct RIV over the resale BLT contract so we have a tough decision to make on this now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I also ask the seller to pay the admin fee.
> 
> 
> It’s hard to be done with Fidelity because they post good deals!! I just saw fully loaded subsidized dues at Aulani for $125/point. My use year.
> 
> I am tempted.





Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Great deal… until they send you closing docs and the dues aren’t subsidized.
> 
> :S


Why would you even say that?! I bought AUL subsidized from Fidelity back in February. It took some back and forth to verify that the contract was indeed subsidized. Even though I got the confirmation via estoppel and Bureau of Conveyances, I still have uncertainty. My heart would sink and would be beside myself come January if my dues statement say otherwise.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

garegco said:


> In the past month I've had BLT contracts bought back at $140/pt, $165/pt, and $168/pt. The $165 and $168 contracts had a full year of banked points available.
> 
> It took us a while to come around but we'd actually prefer direct RIV over the resale BLT contract so we have a tough decision to make on this now.


We're in the same UY: Oct. Theoretically, if my BLT contract is taken in ROFR, and you want to back out of yours, is there any way to keep identical terms but just change the buyer from you to me after your contract passed ROFR? I assume the answer is "no", but this is a situation that I haven't seen addressed here.

BTW, we already own direct points at RIV. If we ever cross paths there, a friendly hi & welcome home.


----------



## Sunnyore

Flash_Sloth said:


> Congrats! It gives me hope that my BLT @ $165/pt might pass ROFR. I should hear about it any day now...
> 
> Also, if you had bought RIV direct one day ago assuming that your BLT offer would be taken by ROFR, you're within your 10 day window where you can cancel the RIV contract.


I’m surprised you haven’t heard yet. I kept checking to see how the other $165 fared and just assumed you haven’t shared your results yet. Maybe the drunken monkey has different plans for you!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Sunnyore said:


> I’m surprised you haven’t heard yet. I kept checking to see how the other $165 fared and just assumed you haven’t shared your results yet. Maybe the drunken monkey has different plans for you!! Fingers crossed for you!


I'm ready to report as soon as I hear something other than crickets.  Based on the other BLT contracts taken recently, I've pretty much assumed that it will be taken, but that drunken monkey could surprise us. Expect the unexpected!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Leight19 said:


> Do you happen to know if dvcresalemarket.com posts this? I briefly looked at few contract details and didn’t see but wasn’t sure if didn’t see because they don’t list or because I only selected ones from domestic sellers.


They do but they only add the note if it’s an international seller. If you don’t see anything in the description on the listing about it being an international or domestic seller then the seller is domestic unless there was an error when listing the contract.


----------



## sahmoffour

sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7, taken 7/13

Not surprised! Our sales agent said they've taken 30% of the SSR contracts in the past month, highest being $140/pt.  She said BLT has turned into a bloodbath though, they're buying up contracts left and right at high prices. Think we're going to take a break from resale shopping..CDN $ isn't doing so well so the exchange will hurt a bit if we buy right now!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Keppyslinger said:


> Thanks geargrinder! Are those reports here on the Disboards? Now I thought I might check to see where my offer compares to what they were buying last month.


Also check the first page of this thread as well as last quarter's ROFR thread (link on p.1). That way you'll have a broader range of information as people buy from different sellers.


----------



## NVDISFamily

kalag said:


> Hi all - newbie question: what do they do with all the ROFR points (at OKW or SSR for example)?



They are working on knocking down all of the walls and floors in one of the SSR buildings to build a new room category called the Grandest Villain suite. Five bucks from each purchase of Genie+ or individual lightning lane (plus 50% of all stays at Galactic Cruiser) will be put in cash form into the pit for Bob Chapek to live out his real life dream of jumping into a big pile of money Scrooge McDuck style.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why would you even say that?! I bought AUL subsidized from Fidelity back in February. It took some back and forth to verify that the contract was indeed subsidized. Even though I got the confirmation via estoppel and Bureau of Conveyances, I still have uncertainty. My heart would sink and would be beside myself come January if my dues statement say otherwise.



Could you imagine?  That would be terrible!  Sorry for putting that out in the universe.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Jacie said:


> Congrats! This makes me feel so hopeful about our pending VGC contract that was sent at the end of June.


You should be good. I got a bit paranoid about my first trip through ROFR on VGC and everyone assured me it would be fine. They were right. So far the mouse doesn’t seem to want the expensive points at Grand Cal. Wish you luck future neighbor! VGC is the best. Really looking forward to the 2024 rebuild.


----------



## elenex

Jacie said:


> Congrats! This makes me feel so hopeful about our pending VGC contract that was sent at the end of June.


I also just passed ROFR at $260pp (only 50 points). You'll be fine, they have no intention of starting to sell VGC any time soon, waitlist has been closed for years.


----------



## Stargazer65

sahmoffour said:


> She said BLT has turned into a bloodbath though, they're buying up contracts left and right at high prices.


Should be hearing about these soon, all at 30+ days:


pangyal said:


> MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9
> 
> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10
> 
> Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11
> 
> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14


I expect the International seller is safe. The 4th contract has a chance (but I won't be surprised if it's taken either).  But, sad to say, I doubt there is much chance for the first two to pass.


----------



## FS1

More excited about this than I thought. 
FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l seller- sent 6/13, passed 7/14


----------



## Newv88

Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11, passed 7/14


----------



## hglenn

Newv88 said:


> Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11, passed 7/14


YEAH! Gosh, so many have been taken lately.  Congratulations!!!!  Int'l seller, I guess..  looking forward to seeing the others @Stargazer65 noted above!


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Well, would you look at that. I’m off to edit my signature to add a bright shiny new bumper sticker. I really thought this had no chance. Don’t ask me to explain it! It’s not an international seller. 

DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 347/22, 250/23-Seller pay MF Close- sent 6/10, passed 7/13


----------



## FreemanFam

FreemanFam---$127-$26749-200-AKV-Oct-0/21, 194/22, 200/23-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 6/23


----------



## geargrinder

DVCBeachBum said:


> Well, would you look at that. I’m off to edit my signature to add a bright shiny new bumper sticker. I really thought this had no chance. Don’t ask me to explain it! It’s not an international seller.
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 347/22, 250/23-Seller pay MF Close- sent 6/10, passed 7/13


Awesome!  That gives me big hope for my $135 that's due very soon.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

FS1 said:


> More excited about this than I thought.
> FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l seller- sent 6/13, passed 7/14


That's awesome!!! Congrats neighbor!!! Hopefully closing will be quick!!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I’m sorry, this is about direct and not resale so please tell me if there is a better place to ask this question: did DVC change membership terms again? I just got the summer promo email and the email says in bold letters: “*Membership requires purchasing a deeded ownership interest in a Disney Vacation Club Resort that could expire as early as January 31, 2062”*. I only own resale, so does that mean if I decided to one day add on 150 points direct from AKV that those points wouldn’t count towards blue card membership since they expire 2057?


----------



## pianomanzano

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’m sorry, this is about direct and not resale so please tell me if there is a better place to ask this question: did DVC change membership terms again? I just got the summer promo email and the email says in bold letters: “*Membership requires purchasing a deeded ownership interest in a Disney Vacation Club Resort that could expire as early as January 31, 2062”*. I only own resale, so does that mean if I decided to one day add on 150 points direct from AKV that those points wouldn’t count towards blue card membership since they expire 2057?


Membership extras are tied to your contracts. So whenever the blue card eligible points expire, so to will your eligibility for membership extras.


----------



## wnielsen1

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’m sorry, this is about direct and not resale so please tell me if there is a better place to ask this question: did DVC change membership terms again? I just got the summer promo email and the email says in bold letters: “*Membership requires purchasing a deeded ownership interest in a Disney Vacation Club Resort that could expire as early as January 31, 2062”*. I only own resale, so does that mean if I decided to one day add on 150 points direct from AKV that those points wouldn’t count towards blue card membership since they expire 2057?


No, you would be OK.  They are only referencing the 3 resorts in active sales.  The 2062 date is referencing Aulani.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Checking in from Alaska as we pull into port and I wait for my family to wake up. We STILL don't have the closing docs from my seller. With ROFR seemingly lightening up, I'm seriously considering pulling the plug.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

NVDISFamily said:


> Well DVC family with this the first chapter of our initial journey into DVC madness has a happy ending. I’ll likely be still reading and posting on the ROFR threads for years to come as I love the community and I’ve learned so much from everyone. Thanks again for all of the help!
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> Two 125 point contracts. Same seller and one closing fee.


Congratulations! Can I ask which broker/title company combo allowed one closing fee for both contracts? Every time I've asked about this I've been met with a firm and resounding NO.


----------



## Nursemanit

garegco said:


> garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13
> 
> Of course this passes the next day after doing a direct Riveria purchase. Not sure what to do about the 160 points


----------



## MICKIMINI

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Congratulations! Can I ask which broker/title company combo allowed one closing fee for both contracts? Every time I've asked about this I've been met with a firm and resounding NO.


Only one broker ever said no and acted like they didn't know what I was talking about!  I've bought our twins with three other brokers.  Keep shopping.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

pianomanzano said:


> Membership extras are tied to your contracts. So whenever the blue card eligible points expire, so to will your eligibility for membership extras.


Yes, thank you. It doesn't sound like the email is talking about that though. Basically, it looks like the email is saying that in order to now buy into membership starting today and for the future, you would need to buy into a resort that expires no earlier than 2062. So if I were to buy 150 direct points at AKV today, for example, then that resort/those points wouldn't qualify towards membership because that resort's expiration is in 2057, if you see what I'm saying? The wording on the email is just really weird. Sometimes DVC/Disney uses poor wording so I'm not sure if there has been a policy change starting today or they just worded it weirdly.


----------



## Joel22

I know it's almost complete guess work but what are my chance on this do people feel?

Joel22---$161-$18868-110-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 68/22, 110/23- sent 7/12

I offered asking to give it more chance. Thanks!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

wnielsen1 said:


> No, you would be OK.  They are only referencing the 3 resorts in active sales.  The 2062 date is referencing Aulani.


OK, thank you. I panicked for a few minutes there, lol. I thought they made a new policy change. I'd like to eventually maybe add on direct for blue card membership but I can never seem to pass up resale when I see how much cheaper it is.


----------



## Jenglish13

Joel22 said:


> I know it's almost complete guess work but what are my chance on this do people feel?
> 
> Joel22---$161-$18868-110-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 68/22, 110/23- sent 7/12
> 
> I offered asking to give it more chance. Thanks!


Flip a coin, that's likely what the drunken monkey does anyway!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Joel22

Jenglish13 said:


> Flip a coin, that's likely what the drunken monkey does anyway!  Good luck!!!


Going to be a long month! I need to stop obsessing over it lol


----------



## kmill99

kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14/22, passed 7/14/22

We are all super fired up! Passed ROFR on our first DVC contract today!

Question: I thought I read a recommendation to not pay the balance until the seller has sent documents...? Or something along those lines?  If anyone has some useful information on the best way to proceed and get this completed quickly and wisely that would be amazing.

Thanks everyone!

(...while the waiting continues on the Poly contract...)


----------



## hobbes42

kmill99 said:


> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- passed 7/14
> 
> We are all super fired up! Passed ROFR on our first DVC contract today!
> 
> Question: I thought I read a recommendation to not pay the balance until the seller has sent documents...? Or something along those lines?  If anyone has some useful information on the best way to proceed and get this completed quickly and wisely that would be amazing.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> (...while the waiting continues on the Poly contract...)


Yes, I have always told the title company that I would not send funds until the seller has returned their completed (signed) package.


----------



## Warriorfish5392

kmill99 said:


> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- passed 7/14
> 
> We are all super fired up! Passed ROFR on our first DVC contract today!
> 
> Question: I thought I read a recommendation to not pay the balance until the seller has sent documents...? Or something along those lines?  If anyone has some useful information on the best way to proceed and get this completed quickly and wisely that would be amazing.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> (...while the waiting continues on the Poly contract...)


Congrats neighbor!!! Our seller sent back their documents the same day as we received them, we did the same, and closed the next week. Hoping for a speedy process for you!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Congratulations! Can I ask which broker/title company combo allowed one closing fee for both contracts? Every time I've asked about this I've been met with a firm and resounding NO.


Sadly I think the board blocks the name of this broker but I'll try again - www.**********.com

Are you trying to buy from the same seller, same resort, and same UY? In this case those stars aligned (could sort of tell before I called the broker as the two listings had the same delayed close date).

I asked to go to a specific title company (Mason) as my first contract through Fidelity that was ahead by about a month was also going through Mason and I wanted their assistance to make sure the names match so when they go to Disney they can be on the same membership. Cammy at Mason has been awesome. She is super helpful and quick to respond to emails. In the future if I buy some more resale contracts I'm going to always ask for her and Mason if possible.


----------



## Chia1974

kmill99 said:


> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- passed 7/14
> 
> We are all super fired up! Passed ROFR on our first DVC contract today!
> 
> Question: I thought I read a recommendation to not pay the balance until the seller has sent documents...? Or something along those lines?  If anyone has some useful information on the best way to proceed and get this completed quickly and wisely that would be amazing.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> (...while the waiting continues on the Poly contract...)


Wire transfer can be done the same day seller completed signing. I don’t see the benefits of sending it earlier.

Congratulations!!


----------



## alohatok1986

Everyone getting AKL contracts today is super encouraging! I sent prior to a few of these so hopefully I hear back soon.


----------



## Pens Fan

Joel22 said:


> I know it's almost complete guess work but what are my chance on this do people feel?
> 
> Joel22---$161-$18868-110-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 68/22, 110/23- sent 7/12
> 
> I offered asking to give it more chance. Thanks!



While you are probably on the edge, I think you've got a shot.  We had two CCV contracts taken at $160 and $161 back in March but the seller was paying '22 MF's.  We then had one pass at $160 in April, but we were paying MF's.  

Good luck!!


----------



## softballmom3

CaptainAmerica said:


> Checking in from Alaska as we pull into port and I wait for my family to wake up. We STILL don't have the closing docs from my seller. With ROFR seemingly lightening up, I'm seriously considering pulling the plug.


We just got back from Alaska last week.  It was beautiful .  Have fun!  We brought home Covid, but it hasn't been too bad!


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/12

It would have been nice, but I figured it was too good to get through ROFR.

At least the Seller gets their contact sold.


----------



## Keppyslinger

MaleficentUK said:


> MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/12
> 
> It would have been nice, but I figured it was too good to get through ROFR.
> 
> At least the Seller gets their contact sold.


I have never sold a DVC contract but for those who have, when Disney Buys it back instead of it going to another person, do you ever think “Dang I wish I had bumped that rate up?” just to get a little more from the mouse?


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Keppyslinger said:


> I have never sold a DVC contract but for those who have, when Disney Buys it back instead of it going to another person, do you ever think “Dang I wish I had bumped that rate up?” just to get a little more from the mouse?


I haven't sold a DVC contract either, but there are a ton of things you could second guess about. If it were priced higher, maybe a buyer wouldn't have bid on it. Or maybe it would have passed ROFR with a higher price. Maybe if it were listed a month earlier or later, the buyer wouldn't have seen it or maybe they would have already bid on a different contract. Buyer and seller and Disney are all trying to optimize their positions.

And as somebody here has mentioned before, Disney lets the buyer & seller do all the hard work, and then they swoop in to catch some deals with ROFR.


----------



## MISCdisney21

MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/14


Party Time!!!


----------



## DKZB

Keppyslinger said:


> I have never sold a DVC contract but for those who have, when Disney Buys it back instead of it going to another person, do you ever think “Dang I wish I had bumped that rate up?” just to get a little more from the mouse?


ABSOLUTELY! The problem though is finding a buyer to pay more. In the end, whether Disney takes it or Disney passes, I agreed on a price. 

Just an FYI Disney’s closing costs are typically less than most brokers charge when they take a contract via ROFR. If you think your contract is likely to get taken, you should consider grossing up the sale price and seller paying closing costs. That way, if the mouse does take it, you make a few more $$.


----------



## Sandisw

Keppyslinger said:


> I have never sold a DVC contract but for those who have, when Disney Buys it back instead of it going to another person, do you ever think “Dang I wish I had bumped that rate up?” just to get a little more from the mouse?



I just sold and I knew that the price was low and that it would most likely go to Disney.  But, personally, that Never entered my mind.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Flash_Sloth said:


> I haven't sold a DVC contract either, but there are a ton of things you could second guess about. If it were priced higher, maybe a buyer wouldn't have bid on it. Or maybe it would have passed ROFR with a higher price. Maybe if it were listed a month earlier or later, the buyer wouldn't have seen it or maybe they would have already bid on a different contract. Buyer and seller and Disney are all trying to optimize their positions.
> 
> And as somebody here has mentioned before, Disney lets the buyer & seller do all the hard work, and then they swoop in to catch some deals with ROFR.


Yes, it crossed my mind; however, my contracts were on the market for 7 weeks before getting any offers. Now that the market has slowed down, I don't think it works as well. But, it also depends on the resort as well. I am selling SSR not VGC or BC or another more popular one.


----------



## RamblinWreck

I'm surprised so many posters here have sold contracts that have been taken in ROFR.

I would assume most people here would be selling above that line. Were you all just motivated to move it as quickly as possible?


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm surprised so many posters here have sold contracts that have been taken in ROFR.
> 
> I would assume most people here would be selling above that line. Were you all just motivated to move it as quickly as possible?



The one I just sold that was taken in ROFR, was indeed priced to move because I had added on VGF and didn’t care to wait it out.  

A few others were on the lower end and I thought they would take them, but they all went through.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Congratulations! Can I ask which broker/title company combo allowed one closing fee for both contracts? Every time I've asked about this I've been met with a firm and resounding NO.



Any reputable Broker will know that this is permitted, or will at least offer to reach out to a title company to confirm.  Maybe some brokers receive a referral fee from the title insurer, and as a result provide Misinformation.  i would hope this is not the case, but wouldn’t be surprised to hear it as a possibility.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Keppyslinger said:


> I have never sold a DVC contract but for those who have, when Disney Buys it back instead of it going to another person, do you ever think “Dang I wish I had bumped that rate up?” just to get a little more from the mouse?



Interesting thought/question. This made me think of this model of thinking about buying/selling DVC points. There are three factors to consider and you get to pick two (at the expense of the third priority).

$$$$ (paying less as buyer / getting more as seller)
Time (getting points faster / selling contract faster)
Getting More Points (buying more points for your $ / selling more points)

This also plays in to the selling a large contract will take more time and be for less $ per point understanding that is common in the community.

Based on this understanding if you were a seller and wanted to ask for more $$ to get more from the mouse you might impact your time to sell or ability to sell more points (depending on your situation). What makes it hard is that the ROFR process doesn't kick in until a buyer in the market agrees to the deal and they have an inverse incentive to consider with the same three buckets and can only pick two. 

On the other side of everything is direct points and offers that take one of the factors to the extreme. In terms of time, they get you your points in hours and that feels great...... And if you are looking to make a purchase of a good number of points the $ gets close enough to tempt people.

One crazy thought I had that might bring some balance to the mix is if we could change the law to require Disney to pre-clear their ROFR decision as part of the listing process. For example if you listed 100 points at SSR for 135 a point your selling broker would send that to Disney as soon as it was listed. Shorten the time Disney has to make their ROFR decision to two weeks. During that time the contract would be in a non-cleared ROFR state and someone could buy at the 135 price but Disney could still take it. If no buyer made an offer in the two week period Disney would have to decide to buy it at 135 or not. If they didn't the broker could change the status to cleared ROFR and a buyer would know if they offered the asking price it could close quickly. Would even be better if the system is automated where lets say Disney didn't decide they wanted it at 135 but would take it at 125. If the seller lowers the price the broker could enter the new price in a site and it would auto respond if it's still cleared or if Disney is now taking it at the lower price.

Sorry for my crazy ideas LOL. Just some thoughts about the market and what might fix these issues.


----------



## Sandisw

NVDISFamily said:


> Interesting thought/question. This made me think of this model of thinking about buying/selling DVC points. There are three factors to consider and you get to pick two (at the expense of the third priority).
> 
> $$$$ (paying less as buyer / getting more as seller)
> Time (getting points faster / selling contract faster)
> Getting More Points (buying more points for your $ / selling more points)
> 
> This also plays in to the selling a large contract will take more time and be for less $ per point understanding that is common in the community.
> 
> Based on this understanding if you were a seller and wanted to ask for more $$ to get more from the mouse you might impact your time to sell or ability to sell more points (depending on your situation). What makes it hard is that the ROFR process doesn't kick in until a buyer in the market agrees to the deal and they have an inverse incentive to consider with the same three buckets and can only pick two.
> 
> On the other side of everything is direct points and offers that take one of the factors to the extreme. In terms of time, they get you your points in hours and that feels great...... And if you are looking to make a purchase of a good number of points the $ gets close enough to tempt people.
> 
> One crazy thought I had that might bring some balance to the mix is if we could change the law to require Disney to pre-clear their ROFR decision as part of the listing process. For example if you listed 100 points at SSR for 135 a point your selling broker would send that to Disney as soon as it was listed. Shorten the time Disney has to make their ROFR decision to two weeks. During that time the contract would be in a non-cleared ROFR state and someone could buy at the 135 price but Disney could still take it. If no buyer made an offer in the two week period Disney would have to decide to buy it at 135 or not. If they didn't the broker could change the status to cleared ROFR and a buyer would know if they offered the asking price it could close quickly. Would even be better if the system is automated where lets say Disney didn't decide they wanted it at 135 but would take it at 125. If the seller lowers the price the broker could enter the new price in a site and it would auto respond if it's still cleared or if Disney is now taking it at the lower price.
> 
> Sorry for my crazy ideas LOL. Just some thoughts about the market and what might fix these issues.



The POS defines in detail what the ROFR process is all about. It does not kick in until an owner has a bona fide offer and buyer for the contract.

Once it is sent, the POS says DVD must be given at least 30 days prior to closing to decide. 

So, no way to change the process without changing the POS and there is no benefit to DVD to make the process faster.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

DVCBeachBum said:


> Well, would you look at that. I’m off to edit my signature to add a bright shiny new bumper sticker. I really thought this had no chance. Don’t ask me to explain it! It’s not an international seller.
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 347/22, 250/23-Seller pay MF Close- sent 6/10, passed 7/13


Our broker seemed pretty surprised that estoppel was also issued in “one fell swoop”. From all the comments I have read here since starting this process it seems pretty common. Why would they NOT do that? She has been doing this a long time so her surprise surprised me


----------



## Sandisw

DVCBeachBum said:


> Our broker seemed pretty surprised that estoppel was also issued in “one fell swoop”. From all the comments I have read here since starting this process it seems pretty common. Why would they NOT do that? She has been doing this a long time so her surprise surprised me



They didn’t always do that.  It’s only been happening for the last year or so. It seems that when ROFR began taking so long, DVD changed the process to issue both at the same time.

Maybe with the staff shortages they have experienced, they now have the same people working on both and before they did not?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Sandisw said:


> The POS defines in detail what the ROFR process is all about. It does not kick in until an owner has a bona fide offer and buyer for the contract.
> 
> Once it is sent, the POS says DVD must be given at least 30 days prior to closing to decide.
> 
> So, no way to change the process without changing the POS and there is no benefit to DVD to make the process faster.


I was more saying that if we grabbed our pitchforks and torches and got some changes in the law to create a better system that could be a way to do that. Disney would likely never do it voluntarily. The major lag in trying to buy resale is one of the reasons some may buy direct. I’m one of those who is now a big fan of direct if the delta isn’t too large.


----------



## Sandisw

NVDISFamily said:


> I was more saying that if we grabbed our pitchforks and torches and got some changes in the law to create a better system that could be a way to do that. Disney would likely never do it voluntarily. The major lag in trying to buy resale is one of the reasons some may buy direct. I’m one of those who is now a big fan of direct if the delta isn’t too large.



The FL timeshare law doesn’t require ROFR in anyway so it’s something a developer gets to do if they want it.  it does cover certain aspects of resale that a developer must include in the contracts.

And, I can’t see the state trying to put in rules such as that to force developers to act in such a way

I don’t think the process of at least 30 days is an unreasonable ask and I would be surprised to find it something thr FL legislative branch would feel is needed. They are more concerned that consumers are protected when buying and given them the time to review things and back out if the contract with the developer isn’t what they want.


----------



## Jenglish13

Sandisw said:


> The FL timeshare law doesn’t require ROFR in anyway so it’s something a developer gets to do if they want it.  it does cover certain aspects of resale that a developer must include in the contracts.
> 
> And, I can’t see the state trying to put in rules such as that to force developers to act in such a way
> 
> I don’t think the process of at least 30 days is an unreasonable ask and I would be surprised to find it something thr FL legislative branch would feel is needed. They are more concerned that consumers are protected when buying and given them the time to review things and back out if the contract with the developer isn’t what they want.


This would only benefit the resale market in general, which DVD seems to have no interest in.  Maybe Florida politicians are still bitter enough over 'don't say gay' to make them do it!  
It would also force them to act in a rational, calculated manner and the drunken monkey would likely be out of a job and we'd have much less to talk about here!

I'm curious, does DVD ever make offers to resale sellers directly or do they only reacquire points via ROFR?


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Jenglish13 said:


> ... I'm curious, does DVD ever make offers to resale sellers directly or do they only reacquire points via ROFR?


Well, this happened almost a year ago, but it sounds like the buyback offers were notably lower than what contracts were going for on the resale market:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/u...your-disney-vacation-club-membership.3850732/


----------



## PolynesianPip

DVCBeachBum said:


> Our broker seemed pretty surprised that estoppel was also issued in “one fell swoop”. From all the comments I have read here since starting this process it seems pretty common. Why would they NOT do that? She has been doing this a long time so her surprise surprised me


Ha, my email notification said the same thing.


----------



## guppy1013

Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11, taken 7/14


----------



## TraJon

guppy1013 said:


> Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11, taken 7/14


----------



## NVDISFamily

Sandisw said:


> The FL timeshare law doesn’t require ROFR in anyway so it’s something a developer gets to do if they want it.  it does cover certain aspects of resale that a developer must include in the contracts.
> 
> And, I can’t see the state trying to put in rules such as that to force developers to act in such a way
> 
> I don’t think the process of at least 30 days is an unreasonable ask and I would be surprised to find it something thr FL legislative branch would feel is needed. They are more concerned that consumers are protected when buying and given them the time to review things and back out if the contract with the developer isn’t what they want.


Hope it's clear that my post and thoughts were more a silly daydream and something I'd try and fix if I was made grand benevolent dictator of DVC/Disney for a year.

About the 30 day thing though.... why did they take 45 days on my first round of ROFR. That just seemed a little long to just say yes 

Likely just some vacation time and such, but those last 15 days.... I needed to know!!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Jenglish13 said:


> I'm curious, does DVD ever make offers to resale sellers directly or do they only reacquire points via ROFR?


I believe I saw some videos from Pete and crew on their YouTube videos that years ago Disney was reaching out to select members with 2042 OKW contracts and making very low ball offers on points to buy them back. Seemed like they were offering well under market value at the time.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

NVDISFamily said:


> Hope it's clear that my post and thoughts were more a silly daydream and something I'd try and fix if I was made grand benevolent dictator of DVC/Disney for a year.
> 
> About the 30 day thing though.... why did they take 45 days on my first round of ROFR. That just seemed a little long to just say yes
> 
> Likely just some vacation time and such, but those last 15 days.... I needed to know!!!


I read it like you intended. I also predicted (as I was reading) someone would reply with an idea killing answer and squash the fun with reality.


----------



## Joel22

NVDISFamily said:


> Hope it's clear that my post and thoughts were more a silly daydream and something I'd try and fix if I was made grand benevolent dictator of DVC/Disney for a year.
> 
> About the 30 day thing though.... why did they take 45 days on my first round of ROFR. That just seemed a little long to just say yes
> 
> Likely just some vacation time and such, but those last 15 days.... I needed to know!!!



So I'd imagine one of the reasons for the "at least 30 days" rule is that it makes it much more arduous for buyers to get a good deal. Imagine we always heard back in ROFR in 24 hours? You may be much more inclined to make low offers as you wouldn't need to wait for 30 days+ to find out if you passed or not. As it stands, a lot of people don't want to waste a whole month and so offer what they think will get through ROFR


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK---$115-$23000-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 8/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF '23- sent 7/14

Trying again. This time SSR, rather than BLT. We already have 160 BLT from purchase in 2021.

I took a strategy like mentioned earlier, I offered the asking price since this may well go to the Mouse and the Seller might as well get what they want for it. But, I asked for them to pay closing costs. If they close with the Mouse, they will save. Either way, we've sped them into the ROFR process toward getting $$ for their contract.


----------



## CVG

CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13


----------



## Sandisw

NVDISFamily said:


> Hope it's clear that my post and thoughts were more a silly daydream and something I'd try and fix if I was made grand benevolent dictator of DVC/Disney for a year.
> 
> About the 30 day thing though.... why did they take 45 days on my first round of ROFR. That just seemed a little long to just say yes
> 
> Likely just some vacation time and such, but those last 15 days.... I needed to know!!!



Hahaha!  I didn’t see it that way so sorry for bursting the fun.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/12, taken 7/15

So sad  

Trying again


----------



## NVDISFamily

Arguetafamily said:


> Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/12, taken 7/15
> 
> So sad
> 
> Trying again


Yea seems like 170 to low 170s is the bar for CCV to seem somewhat safe right now. Haven’t done a lot of homework on this so not 100 percent sure. Good luck in your hunt for CCV. It’s a magical resort.


----------



## Azndjdude

NVDISFamily said:


> Yea seems like 170 to low 170s is the bar for CCV to seem somewhat safe right now. Haven’t done a lot of homework on this so not 100 percent sure. Good luck in your hunt for CCV. It’s a magical resort.


I was able to get one through a few weeks ago at $165. But $170 is basically where it is.


----------



## Arguetafamily

NVDISFamily said:


> Yea seems like 170 to low 170s is the bar for CCV to seem somewhat safe right now. Haven’t done a lot of homework on this so not 100 percent sure. Good luck in your hunt for CCV. It’s a magical resort.



I knew it would probably happen. It’s our first time since two contracts were direct and two resale were purchased during Covid


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Azndjdude said:


> I was able to get one through a few weeks ago at $165. But $170 is basically where it is.


There are a decent number for sale in the low $160s. Only at Disney and a hot real estate market do you need to pay ABOVE offer just to be able to buy something.


----------



## Joel22

NVDISFamily said:


> Yea seems like 170 to low 170s is the bar for CCV to seem somewhat safe right now. Haven’t done a lot of homework on this so not 100 percent sure. Good luck in your hunt for CCV. It’s a magical resort.


I've seen a few 160/161s go through. I've got a 161 in atm which is part stripped. 155 is very low plus that was also seller paying closing fees which I assume has a bearing on it, (and would make it around $149/150 pp)


----------



## bryaalre

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> There are a decent number for sale in the low $160s. Only at Disney and a hot real estate market do you need to pay ABOVE offer just to be able to buy something.


Yeah, i had a CCV taken at $158 and wanted to have a better chance at it passing.  So, I skipped a lot of the lower listings and went to a loaded contract and essentially did a full offer at $168.  I'm feeling good after seeing a bunch less than that pass but honestly, you never know.


----------



## Joel22

NVDISFamily said:


> Yea seems like 170 to low 170s is the bar for CCV to seem somewhat safe right now. Haven’t done a lot of homework on t ohis so not 100 percent sure. Good luck in your hunt for CCV. It’s a magical resort.
> 
> 
> bryaalre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i had a CCV taken at $158 and wanted to have a better chance at it passing.  So, I skipped a lot of the lower listings and went to a loaded contract and essentially did a full offer at $168.  I'm feeling good after seeing a bunch less than that pass but honestly, you never know.
Click to expand...

We never know of course but I'd be confident. The average CCV sale price for June was $160 with a buy back rate of 17.5%


----------



## achinforsomebacon

DKZB said:


> ABSOLUTELY! The problem though is finding a buyer to pay more. In the end, whether Disney takes it or Disney passes, I agreed on a price.
> 
> *Just an FYI Disney’s closing costs are typically less than most brokers charge when they take a contract via ROFR*. If you think your contract is likely to get taken, you should consider grossing up the sale price and seller paying closing costs. That way, if the mouse does take it, you make a few more $$.


Do you know what costs would be lower if Disney takes the contract?  I thought Disney was just stepping in as the buyer, but everything else would be the same.  I would think the closing costs are dictated by the title company and out of Disney's control.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15
Hoping with me paying closing and MF, may have a slight chance to pass since adds around $15 to price. If taken will just keep trying as no immediate need for the points.


----------



## ValW

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15
> Hoping with me paying closing and MF, may have a slight chance to pass since adds around $15 to price. If taken will just keep trying as no immediate need for the points.



I hope it passes for you!  My understanding is that when Disney decides to buy, they simply step in as the buyer with the same terms and conditions that you negotiated (seller pays CC and MF).  Has something changed or was I misinformed?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

NVDISFamily said:


> I believe I saw some videos from Pete and crew on their YouTube videos that years ago Disney was reaching out to select members with 2042 OKW contracts and making very low ball offers on points to buy them back. Seemed like they were offering well under market value at the time.


My parents were one of these. They didn’t take Disney up on the offer and still have their contract. They were also buying back Vero. We have close family friends who were one of the first owners of Vero. Those first contracts guaranteed that the owners wouldn’t see an increase in dues. Our friends sold the contract back to Disney for pennies. I couldn’t/can’t believe it.


----------



## Joel22

ValW said:


> I hope it passes for you!  My understanding is that when Disney decides to buy, they simply step in as the buyer with the same terms and conditions that you negotiated (seller pays CC and MF).  Has something changed or was I misinformed?


Disney would have to pay the CC and MF as the buyer had agreed to pay this. Disney wouldn't ask the seller to now pay this if they enact ROFR as it's not what was agreed.


----------



## Joel22

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15
> Hoping with me paying closing and MF, may have a slight chance to pass since adds around $15 to price. If taken will just keep trying as no immediate need for the points.


I just bought the other day but needed 110. I saw that. It's a very good price. The fact you're paying closing and MF does give it a chance. If you weren't, I'd be very surprised if it made it. I can't remember, was it stripped or stacked at all?


----------



## julie-o

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
> *January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*
> *April 2021- June 2021 ROFR List*
> *July 2021- Sept 2021 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2021- Dec 2021 ROFR List*
> *Jan 2022- March 2022 ROFR List*
> *April 2022- June 2022 ROFR List*





pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2, passed 7/1
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3, passed 7/1
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/7
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/7
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 354/22, 250/23-Seller Pays Closing- sent 6/10
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13
> 
> FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l Seller- sent 6/13
> 
> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14
> 
> mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKL-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18
> 
> flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-int'l seller- sent 6/20
> 
> JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29
> 
> Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- subsidized- sent 6/27
> 
> ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9
> 
> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10
> 
> Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11
> 
> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14
> 
> YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4
> 
> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15
> 
> Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> RedDogRun(seller)---$104-$5877-50-HH-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 6/15
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-Sep-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29
> 
> Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$120-$17320-140-OKW(E)-Feb-0/21, 140/22, 140/23, 140/24-Seller paying '22 MF- sent 6/14
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erinkristen04---$164-$16052-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10
> 
> PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12
> 
> kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17
> 
> lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7
> 
> Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14
> 
> CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/15
> 
> christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22
> 
> unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22
> 
> Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28
> 
> baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29
> 
> brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30
> 
> Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb--1/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/5
> 
> tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/6
> 
> JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10
> 
> Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30
> 
> The_MT---$265-$27286-100-VGC-Jun-0/21, 192/22, 100/23- sent 7/5
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whochschild---$165-$26097-150-VGF-Aug-0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/24
> 
> benedib99(seller)---$111-$17300-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/21, 103/22, 150/23- sent 6/24
> 
> Stargazer65(seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27
> 
> MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28
> 
> TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28
> 
> Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30
> 
> MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-150/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays CC- sent 6/12
> 
> bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> jgarrity1---$70-$12765-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21
> 
> Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 161/22, 100/23- sent 6/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, taken 7/6
> 
> ThingamabobsIGot20---$165-$28301-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/5, taken 7/6
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6, taken 7/7
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


julieack---$125-$20684-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/20, taken 7/14 

So bummed. I knew it could happen but hoped we’d skate through.


----------



## badeacon

Joel22 said:


> I just bought the other day but needed 110. I saw that. It's a very good price. The fact you're paying closing and MF does give it a chance. If you weren't, I'd be very surprised if it made it. I can't remember, was it stripped or stacked at all?


No , I asked them to bank the 2022 points to 2023 for several reasons. If any slight delay or hiccup, chance may not have points in my account by 9/31and I have no use for them before 2/1/2023.


----------



## Joel22

badeacon said:


> No , I asked them to bank the 2022 points to 2023 for several reasons. If any slight delay or hiccup, chance may not have points in my account by 9/31and I have no use for them before 2/1/2023.


Makes sense! Good luck. Hope you make it though


----------



## Arguetafamily

Arguetafamily---$155-$27455-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15

Okay let’s try again…was listed at $160pp so maybe prices are once again dropping


----------



## Joel22

Arguetafamily said:


> Arguetafamily---$155-$27455-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15
> 
> Okay let’s try again…was listed at $160pp so maybe prices are once again dropping


It's not always worth offering under asking. $155 and seller paying closing effectivley make it about $148 a point. I think that's going to get bought. If you're not bothered about going through ROFR a few times then it's a good tactic, you might get lucky one time but if you're looking to get the contract though, it can be worth offering asking


----------



## Arguetafamily

Joel22 said:


> It's not always worth offering under asking. $155 and seller paying closing effectivley make it about $148 a point. I think that's going to get bought. If you're not bothered about going through ROFR a few times then it's a good tactic, you might get lucky one time but if you're looking to get the contract though, it can be worth offering asking



After a couple hours of thinking and reading, we did in fact decide to offer full price. I’m sure the seller will be thrilled. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arguetafamily

Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15

Revised and resent


----------



## Hiddenmickey75

Hiddenmickey75---$124-$10600-75-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 7/1


----------



## badeacon

Arguetafamily said:


> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15
> 
> Revised and resent


I really wish you had not done that! I was hoping mine for $156 would slip by because of your $155 submitted on same day.


----------



## Arguetafamily

badeacon said:


> I really wish you had not done that! I was hoping mine for $156 would slip by because of your $155 submitted on same day.



Haha  
I want those points asap and I’m more confident this will make it


----------



## bryaalre

Arguetafamily said:


> Haha
> I want those points asap and I’m more confident this will make it


Still gonna be tough with them paying closing costs.  Rooting for you though.


----------



## CathoDad22

julie-o said:


> julieack---$125-$20684-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/20, taken 7/14
> 
> So bummed. I knew it could happen but hoped we’d skate through.


Bummer indeed.

We submitted on 06/14 for SSR and are still waiting to hear. I’m a little jealous you’ve found out, but hopeful we’ll skate through.


----------



## Joel22

badeacon said:


> I really wish you had not done that! I was hoping mine for $156 would slip by because of your $155 submitted on same day.


haha I think there's a few at $160 or below now so you could be okay. It is a buyer's market atm


----------



## keirabella2012

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm surprised so many posters here have sold contracts that have been taken in ROFR.
> 
> I would assume most people here would be selling above that line. Were you all just motivated to move it as quickly as possible?


My SSR was taken in ROFR. It was listed for over 7 weeks with no offers. It finally sold for the asking price at $128 pp which was fair in my opinion.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

hogwartsdropout---$173-$27075-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 165/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15

Trying for a second time!


----------



## AdventurerKat

AdventurerKat---$138-$5112-30-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 7/15

Here's hoping the ROFR monster doesn't care for snack size AKL contracts.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

An interesting week...great lesson to always check your paperwork with a fine-tooth comb, and know that an Addendum is probably going to end up being something that makes you throw something in anger .


----------



## wdw4rfam

I’m shocked everyone still sending SSR so low. Mine was taken at $135 just a few weeks ago. I have seen up to $142 get taken.  I’m pulling for all of you- we gave up and just bought PVB. I hope they eventually get too many SSR  points back and quit. Kind of looks like that might be happening at AKL. But boy you all are more patient than me- I had one taken and said oh forget it, I’m going with what I know will pass


----------



## Leight19

wdw4rfam said:


> I’m shocked everyone still sending SSR so low. Mine was taken at $135 just a few weeks ago. I have seen up to $142 get taken.  I’m pulling for all of you- we gave up and just bought PVB. I hope they eventually get too many SSR  points back and quit. Kind of looks like that might be happening at AKL. But boy you all are more patient than me- I had one taken and said oh forget it, I’m going with what I know will pass


For me the price of ssr is too high at what they are rofr at so I personally would continue to offer lower and just force them to buyback. We can see they aren’t moving the contracts fast enough direct to keep up so they eventually have to come back to reality and stop buying.


----------



## Nursemanit

Leight19 said:


> For me the price of ssr is too high at what they are rofr at so I personally would continue to offer lower and just force them to buyback. We can see they aren’t moving the contracts fast enough direct to keep up so they eventually have to come back to reality and stop buying.



Yes SSR is way too high right now, especially since SAP are no longer a viable strategy for people who need popular weeks.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Is there any logic to the order that they process the contracts submitted for ROFR? I'm not trying to sound impatient, but genuinely curious why I'm still waiting while some people who submitted later have already heard back. Patiently hanging in there...


----------



## DKZB

achinforsomebacon said:


> Do you know what costs would be lower if Disney takes the contract?  I thought Disney was just stepping in as the buyer, but everything else would be the same.  I would think the closing costs are dictated by the title company and out of Disney's control.


When disney takes a contract via ROFR they handle the closing. The original title company is no longer involved. 

The terms are still the same because the contract says buyer pays X dollars and seller pays closing costs estimated at Y dollars. 

In my case, the original title company (Mason Title) wanted around $750 for the closing but when Disney took the contract the closing costs only came to around $250 leaving the difference (around $500) for me as the seller. This is because Disney is still obligated to pay the X dollars originally agreed on but the closing costs are now less.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Question from an outsider who is interested...will Disney keep buying back their properties as long as it's below the ROFR threshold or do they have an internal budget number that they can't go beyond? I know this borders on the hypothetical but if there was a major influx of people just wanting to get rid of their contracts would Disney buy them into infinity? And are they really selling them back quick enough or do they hold a glut of inventory because of ROFR. 

Sorry have been very curious about this for a long time and don't know any Disney execs in the DVC department to ask over drinks!


----------



## Ginamarie

TheDailyMoo said:


> Question from an outsider who is interested...will Disney keep buying back their properties as long as it's below the ROFR threshold or do they have an internal budget number that they can't go beyond? I know this borders on the hypothetical but if there was a major influx of people just wanting to get rid of their contracts would Disney buy them into infinity? And are they really selling them back quick enough or do they hold a glut of inventory because of ROFR.
> 
> Sorry have been very curious about this for a long time and don't know any Disney execs in the DVC department to ask over drinks!


We always say “they can’t buy them all.” And they don’t buy them all. You will see some slip through at low prices while others get taken at higher prices.


----------



## TheDailyMoo

Ginamarie said:


> We always say “they can’t buy them all.” And they don’t buy them all. You will see some slip through at low prices while others get taken at higher prices.


Interesting! This is exactly what I was wondering. Thanks!

Also I assume when they feel like they can't buy 'em all, they probably prioritize the really low balls and have what...maybe like a $5-10 leeway on their usual numbers?


----------



## kmill99

AdventurerKat said:


> AdventurerKat---$138-$5112-30-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 7/15
> 
> Here's hoping the ROFR monster doesn't care for snack size AKL contracts.


Dang. So YOU'RE who snatched this before we could make a play! 

Well done.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

DKZB said:


> When disney takes a contract via ROFR they handle the closing. The original title company is no longer involved.
> 
> The terms are still the same because the contract says buyer pays X dollars and seller pays closing costs estimated at Y dollars.
> 
> In my case, the original title company (Mason Title) wanted around $750 for the closing but when Disney took the contract the closing costs only came to around $250 leaving the difference (around $500) for me as the seller. This is because Disney is still obligated to pay the X dollars originally agreed on but the closing costs are now less.


Thanks! Interesting though because I didn't think they could change the title company. Hasn't most of the work already been done by the title company prior to ROFR? They've at least done some work. Do they just not get paid anything for what they did?


----------



## achinforsomebacon

wdw4rfam said:


> I’m shocked everyone still sending SSR so low. Mine was taken at $135 just a few weeks ago. I have seen up to $142 get taken.  I’m pulling for all of you- we gave up and just bought PVB. I hope they eventually get too many SSR  points back and quit. Kind of looks like that might be happening at AKL. But boy you all are more patient than me- I had one taken and said oh forget it, I’m going with what I know will pass


But there are SO many listed in the $120s that are just sitting there...Disney has been gobbling up SSR but there has to be a breaking point right? It's definitely interesting how many points they're sitting on with these buybacks. What are they up to???


----------



## HIRyeDVC

achinforsomebacon said:


> But there are SO many listed in the $120s that are just sitting there...Disney has been gobbling up SSR but there has to be a breaking point right? It's definitely interesting how many points they're sitting on with these buybacks. What are they up to???


My guess is to amass a huge amount of points and have a huge fire sale, like $48 pp discount if you buy 300+ points direct. They did this exact thing with BLT a few months back. The goal is to eat away at the resale market by offering huge direct incentives. Someone looking to add on SSR might think twice about buying resale at 135pp if direct costs $155pp.


----------



## Ginamarie

TheDailyMoo said:


> Interesting! This is exactly what I was wondering. Thanks!
> 
> Also I assume when they feel like they can't buy 'em all, they probably prioritize the really low balls and have what...maybe like a $5-10 leeway on their usual numbers?


It’s really hard to say. Stick around this thread long enough and you will see a lot of theories on things like stripped vs loaded contracts, small vs large contracts, etc. if there’s a formula, there’s no way to decipher it.

Usually— if you have an international seller, you’re pretty safe. 
If you’re buying a resort in active sales- you’re pretty safe (right now GFV, RIV, AUL and usually PVB).
Sometimes you will see a resort getting taken like crazy and then they back off and focus somewhere else.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> My guess is to amass a huge amount of points and have a huge fire sale, like $48 pp discount if you buy 300+ points direct. They did this exact thing with BLT a few months back. The goal is to eat away at the resale market by offering huge direct incentives. Someone looking to add on SSR might think twice about buying resale at 135pp if direct costs $155pp.


One additional crazy thought to add to the pile…..

They have a fairly large DVC visitors center and show room there at SSR. Saw a bit of it during my tour a few weeks ago. Perhaps they get enough visitors who cross that pond on the boats, go for a tour, and then say yes to a 100 ish point contract at 200 a point? Heck it’s “only” 20k. And one thing to consider is SSR has a somewhat okay point chart where 100 points can actually get you a few nights at the Paddock. If I put on my used car salesman hat I could see that as a easy sale to those coming in from Disney Springs…… Just a thought.


----------



## Sandisw

TheDailyMoo said:


> Interesting! This is exactly what I was wondering. Thanks!
> 
> Also I assume when they feel like they can't buy 'em all, they probably prioritize the really low balls and have what...maybe like a $5-10 leeway on their usual numbers?



ROFR is a mystery and trying to figure it out exactly won’t happen because just when you think you do..bamm..they do something else. 

But, knowing the general vicinity that seems to be the cut off is helpful. If they are taking SSR under $130 for the most part..then bidding under that has a higher chance of getting taken than one at $135.


----------



## macman123

They put the contracts on a dart board and start throwing - web cam in the ROFR office


----------



## Sweet T n Me

achinforsomebacon said:


> But there are SO many listed in the $120s that are just sitting there...Disney has been gobbling up SSR but there has to be a breaking point right? It's definitely interesting how many points they're sitting on with these buybacks. What are they up to???


Maybe they will buy back enough points to take out the SSR treehouses and do something else with that property. My guess.

I don’t see us renewing the AP’s next year.
As a whole, I am tired of the WDW CEO‘s managing style. $$$$ grab for everything. The plastic DVC ID that WDW make us show to get discounts, was just about as cheap as it gets.  Can anyone name something WDW still gives you for free?

I want to list our (details removed). I know, crazy.
It’s still cheaper than $200pp and not enough profit for WDW to buy it back.

There also seems to be limited availability in DVC rooms for the balance of the year.
This week though, cash resorts -POFQ & Riverside & most of the value, are available with FL residents & AP discounts. Before Covid & the 50th that would never be, especially FQ with discounts within a week.


----------



## hglenn

achinforsomebacon said:


> But there are SO many listed in the $120s that are just sitting there...Disney has been gobbling up SSR but there has to be a breaking point right? It's definitely interesting how many points they're sitting on with these buybacks. What are they up to???


Makes you wonder why they would wait for one to come through ROFR and take it at $135 when they could just buy the ones listed in the $120's.  Heck, my guess is that some of those that have been sitting there would take less just to offload it.


----------



## pianomanzano

NVDISFamily said:


> One additional crazy thought to add to the pile…..
> 
> They have a fairly large DVC visitors center and show room there at SSR. Saw a bit of it during my tour a few weeks ago. Perhaps they get enough visitors who cross that pond on the boats, go for a tour, and then say yes to a 100 ish point contract at 200 a point? Heck it’s “only” 20k. And one thing to consider is SSR has a somewhat okay point chart where 100 points can actually get you a few nights at the Paddock. If I put on my used car salesman hat I could see that as a easy sale to those coming in from Disney Springs…… Just a thought.


Except that the minimum direct is 150 pts, and sales for SSR direct and have been super slow recently. Last month of available data was under 3k.


----------



## Leight19

hglenn said:


> Makes you wonder why they would wait for one to come through ROFR and take it at $135 when they could just buy the ones listed in the $120's.  Heck, my guess is that some of those that have been sitting there would take less just to offload it.


This is what makes me believe decisions are not just about whether they can turn for profit but also whether they can turn a resale buyer into direct buyer if they make resale inconvenient.


----------



## disjseag

disjseag---$165-$27600-155-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 155/22, 155/23- sent 7/16

This is our first contract and first offer!  I really wish we have done this when we first considered it in 2009, but better late than never.  Now, the waiting begins. . . .


----------



## AdventurerKat

kmill99 said:


> Dang. So YOU'RE who snatched this before we could make a play!
> 
> Well done.


Sorry about that.  I knew it wouldn't last long so I jumped on it.


----------



## NVDISFamily

pianomanzano said:


> Except that the minimum direct is 150 pts, and sales for RIV direct and have been super slow recently. Last month of available data was under 3k.


Ah good point. So the sale would be 30k vs 20k. What we forget is they are also selling financing and though some don’t like to admit it, many people live on monthly payments. So 6k down and 320 ish a month to get 30 years at SSR. Well it’s just an idea, but the must have that DVC sales center there for a reason. I would guess a reasonable amount of luck converting people to sales plus they just have the space there.


----------



## sggb1992

SGGB1992---$141-$38329-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16


----------



## Einstein509

Sweet T n Me said:


> Maybe they will buy back enough points to take out the SSR treehouses and do something else with that property. My guess.
> 
> I don’t see us renewing the AP’s next year.
> As a whole, I am tired of the WDW CEO‘s managing style. $$$$ grab for everything. The plastic DVC ID that WDW make us show to get discounts, was just about as cheap as it gets.  Can anyone name something WDW still gives you for free?
> 
> I want to list our (details removed). I know, crazy.
> It’s still cheaper than $200pp and not enough profit for WDW to buy it back.
> 
> There also seems to be limited availability in DVC rooms for the balance of the year.
> This week though, cash resorts -POFQ & Riverside & most of the value, are available with FL residents & AP discounts. Before Covid & the 50th that would never be, especially FQ with discounts within a week.


We didn't renew our APs this year.  The price would have been nearly double from what we were paying just a couple of years ago.

We'll be staying at DVC, since we have the points, but going over to Universal.  Kind of done with WDW at this point because of the $$$ grabs.


----------



## alohatok1986

sggb1992 said:


> SGGB1992---$141-$38329-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16


I'm so happy for you but also so frustrated that 4 AKV contracts sent after me have now gotten responses before me


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> Except that the minimum direct is 150 pts, and sales for SSR direct and have been super slow recently. Last month of available data was under 3k.





Leight19 said:


> This is what makes me believe decisions are not just about whether they can turn for profit but also whether they can turn a resale buyer into direct buyer if they make resale inconvenient.


Another round of huge incentives are coming for the sold out resorts. And this is one of the ways to squeeze out the resale market. Close the price difference gap while making the resale process long and painful.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Another round of huge incentives are coming for the sold out resorts. And this is one of the ways to squeeze out the resale market. Close the price difference gap while making the resale process long and painful.



I am not sure that we will see a sold off sale until next year when more of VGF is sold out.  Those fire sales happened when they wanted to offer buyers more than one resort during a down time.  They don't need to do that right now, with VDH coming into play in the next 6 months...

I could be wrong, but I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## kmill99

AdventurerKat said:


> Sorry about that.  I knew it wouldn't last long so I jumped on it.


Yeah... saw that listed, was about to inform wife and make an offer and it was nowhere to be seen again... gone with a quickness! Best luck! It's a great little nugget to pad a contract.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Einstein509 said:


> We didn't renew our APs this year.  The price would have been nearly double from what we were paying just a couple of years ago.
> 
> We'll be staying at DVC, since we have the points, but going over to Universal.  Kind of done with WDW at this point because of the $$$ grabs.


Doing the exact same.  Staying 8 days, 4 days at BLT and 4 at VGF, and going to Universal 3 days and around Florida and relaxing the others.  Except for what we spend at the resorts, Disney gets nothing more of our money, for now.   Tired of the hoopla.  Love, love my home resorts.


----------



## AulaniNutz

AulaniNutz said:


> Looking forward to getting that Grand Villa next May!  Hope this closes soon so I can snag it....
> 
> aulaninutz---$115-$36815-290-AUL-Aug-22/21, 580/22, 290/23, 290/24- sent 6/15


Yeah!

aulaninutz---$115-$36815-290-AUL-Aug-22/21, 580/22, 290/23, 290/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> I am not sure that we will see a sold off sale until next year when more of VGF is sold out.  Those fire sales happened when they wanted to offer buyers more than one resort during a down time.  They don't need to do that right now, with VDH coming into play in the next 6 months...
> 
> I could be wrong, but I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


Perhaps. I don’t know. Seems like they’re buying a whole lot of SSR these days. I think they could use it as step down resort as they don’t really have one at the moment. Even after VDH starts selling, it will be too expensive for the average family looking into buying for the first time. It also gives more options for those not seeking Riviera, VGF, and VDH.


----------



## Nursemanit

Sandisw said:


> I am not sure that we will see a sold off sale until next year when more of VGF is sold out.  Those fire sales happened when they wanted to offer buyers more than one resort during a down time.  They don't need to do that right now, with VDH coming into play in the next 6 months...
> 
> I could be wrong, but I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


VDH will have little to no effect on East Coast sales - lots of us go to DL once or never.


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> VDH will have little to no effect on East Coast sales - lots of us go to DL once or never.



But it still gives DVD millions of points to sell on top of VGF and RIV.  

Prior to the pandemic, deals one sold out resorts wasn’t a thing. The fire sale strategy last years was a new one, but all before VGF came into play

They just raised the price on SSR too. Could have left it at $186 to give people an option. They didn’t. 

 Like I said I just don’t  see them needing a fire sale for the WDW resort this year when plenty of points to sell.


----------



## BamaGuy44

Joel22 said:


> So I'd imagine one of the reasons for the "at least 30 days" rule is that it makes it much more arduous for buyers to get a good deal. Imagine we always heard back in ROFR in 24 hours? You may be much more inclined to make low offers as you wouldn't need to wait for 30 days+ to find out if you passed or not. As it stands, a lot of people don't want to waste a whole month and so offer what they think will get through ROFR


100%. Exactly what we did, overpaid so we had a good shot of getting through ROFR after 2+ months of waiting and getting taken. Impatience won out. I hate the process enough that my next one will probably be direct.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Nursemanit said:


> VDH will have little to no effect on East Coast sales - lots of us go to DL once or never.


Tell that to room availability at VGC at 7 months. Now that I have a login and can see rooms there, it’s funny how every room category goes from available most days while still just outside of 7 month window to gone within minutes of the 8am window hitting at 7 months. Sure it might be locals who don’t own there trying to grab a room but it seems like there are more than enough people who are in the DVC system elsewhere who would like to visit the OG mouse house in Cali.

I agree VDH won’t have a huge impact on sales at WDW, but it might hurt Aulani more and plenty of people will want some Cali points in the portfolio for the occasional trip.


----------



## DKZB

achinforsomebacon said:


> Thanks! Interesting though because I didn't think they could change the title company. Hasn't most of the work already been done by the title company prior to ROFR? They've at least done some work. Do they just not get paid anything for what they did?


No, the title company doesn’t do too much except collect the deposit and send the package to ROFR before it passes or is taken. Most of the work is after passing. 

I can’t say for certain whether they pay any piece of it to the original title company (I don’t think they do) but I can say for sure that Disney handles the closing for contracts they take.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Question to my ROFR thread amigos. Does it matter how you submit your ROFR offer in terms of names? If we perhaps put it with our Middle name at first but then realize that we need to take it off to match our membership after can that be done after ROFR but before closing on the contract?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Tell that to room availability at VGC at 7 months. Now that I have a login and can see rooms there, it’s funny how every room category goes from available most days while still just outside of 7 month window to gone within minutes of the 8am window hitting at 7 months. Sure it might be locals who don’t own there trying to grab a room but it seems like there are more than enough people who are in the DVC system elsewhere who would like to visit the OG mouse house in Cali.
> 
> I agree VDH won’t have a huge impact on sales at WDW, but it might hurt Aulani more and plenty of people will want some Cali points in the portfolio for the occasional trip.


Your description is accurate, except for December and New Year. It’ll be interesting to see VGC 7 month availability once VDH comes on line. Aulani sales couldn’t get any worse. It wont be sold out for another 40 years IMO.


----------



## Sandisw

NVDISFamily said:


> Question to my ROFR thread amigos. Does it matter how you submit your ROFR offer in terms of names? If we perhaps put it with our Middle name at first but then realize that we need to take it off to match our membership after can that be done after ROFR but before closing on the contract?



I don’t think it requires a new submission but you do want to get it corrected so let the title company know.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think it requires a new submission but you do want to get it corrected so let the title company know.


Thanks. Not made any offers (and I really should not), but just asking LOL. We are in contract re-write mode for all of the direct stuff and I’m 99% sure they should fix our names on the direct points to match our VGC deed(s). I really need to stop, but if we “need” to get another 50 to 100 points at CCV I might try and grab one in the coming weeks/months 

EDIT - The VGC points will be a separate membership (June UY). RIV and CCV points (direct as of now) are both DEC UY and will be on the other membership. I’m guessing it’s not super important if they are the same or is it? I’m guessing it will be good to keep the names the same across the memberships and deeds as it will likely help us in future years as we get the add-on bug and we just know to keep everything the same.


----------



## erinkristen04

Ok, this may be a dumb question but the recent posts about inclusion of a middle name/matching membership got me thinking…

How do they link up/connect the DVC membership to your MDE profile? My husband goes by his middle name, so that’s what his MDE profile we set up years ago uses. We are currently waiting to close on our first DVC contract, and with it being a real estate transaction we are using his legal name instead. Could there be some sort of hiccup with associating his membership with his existing MDE due to a discrepancy with the name?


----------



## Sandisw

NVDISFamily said:


> Thanks. Not made any offers (and I really should not), but just asking LOL. We are in contract re-write mode for all of the direct stuff and I’m 99% sure they should fix our names on the direct points to match our VGC deed(s). I really need to stop, but if we “need” to get another 50 to 100 points at CCV I might try and grab one in the coming weeks/months
> 
> EDIT - The VGC points will be a separate membership (June UY). RIV and CCV points (direct as of now) are both DEC UY and will be on the other membership. I’m guessing it’s not super important if they are the same or is it? I’m guessing it will be good to keep the names the same across the memberships and deeds as it will likely help us in future years as we get the add-on bug and we just know to keep everything the same.



If they are different UYs, it doesn’t matter until you go to buy.  We have owned contracts in which some included the middle initial and some did not, but they were in different UYs.

Now, they are all titled the same as we made sure as we added on more points.  Our Aug UY is owned with our 3 adult children as well so we included middle initials for everyone.


----------



## Sandisw

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but the recent posts about inclusion of a middle name/matching membership got me thinking…
> 
> How do they link up/connect the DVC membership to your MDE profile? My husband goes by his middle name, so that’s what his MDE profile we set up years ago uses. We are currently waiting to close on our first DVC contract, and with it being a real estate transaction we are using his legal name instead. Could there be some sort of hiccup with associating his membership with his existing MDE due to a discrepancy with the name?



I believe it is based on being set up with the DVC account.  It will be the same email as MDE and, that is how it recognizes him,

It is why every owner has to have both MDE and DVC accounts set up to get the new digital DVC card showing on the Magic Mobile pass


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14


----------



## KalamityJane

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14


I was looking at that one! Congrats!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14


AWESOME!!! Love seeing more VGC action here. Wish you the best.


KalamityJane said:


> I was looking at that one! Congrats!


Are you next.....................


----------



## KalamityJane

NVDISFamily said:


> AWESOME!!! Love seeing more VGC action here. Wish you the best.
> 
> Are you next.....................


Working on it


----------



## geargrinder

alohatok1986 said:


> I'm so happy for you but also so frustrated that 4 AKV contracts sent after me have now gotten responses before me



I think you and I are on the "maybe" pile in the ROFR office.  There's been more passed than taken lately.  Hope that's a good sign for us.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but the recent posts about inclusion of a middle name/matching membership got me thinking…
> 
> How do they link up/connect the DVC membership to your MDE profile? My husband goes by his middle name, so that’s what his MDE profile we set up years ago uses. We are currently waiting to close on our first DVC contract, and with it being a real estate transaction we are using his legal name instead. Could there be some sort of hiccup with associating his membership with his existing MDE due to a discrepancy with the name?


Sorry, I haven’t scrolled down to see if this has been answered or not because I’m on my phone and don’t want to lose my place lol. My husband goes by his middle name as well. It wasn’t an issue with his MDE and DVC account because it just let me select the associated MDE profile when I link the reservation to MDE. We did end up needing to change his MDE account to his first name, though, when we started doing runDisney events because the registration needs to match the ID for bib pick up and the runDisney system wouldn’t match discrepancies between registration names and MDE names (meaning it kept creating separate profiles for his first name because it didn’t match his MDE name).


----------



## Flash_Sloth

geargrinder said:


> I think you and I are on the "maybe" pile in the ROFR office.  There's been more passed than taken lately.  Hope that's a good sign for us.


If I'm not in the same pile, then I think that Disney IT ate my ROFR submission. Does anybody know if they are actual printed pages, or is it all digital documents / email based? Still patiently waiting here...


----------



## babecca1

babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20, passed 7/18

Wasn't too worried about this one, but happy it passed!  Yay!


----------



## Stargazer65

Flash_Sloth said:


> If I'm not in the same pile, then I think that Disney IT ate my ROFR submission. Does anybody know if they are actual printed pages, or is it all digital documents / email based? Still patiently waiting here...


I was just thinking that myself, I think you're about at day 38 and I'm at 34 with our BLT contracts.  Should be hearing soon.


----------



## RoseGold

Really surprising to see all this BLT get taken.  I mean who on earth is buying direct BLT points over VGF right now?


----------



## CathoDad22

geargrinder said:


> I think you and I are on the "maybe" pile in the ROFR office.  There's been more passed than taken lately.  Hope that's a good sign for us.


On day 34 over here for SSR. 

Does anyone know the rules for banking between ROFR and closing, if we pass?  We'll be getting close to the 4 months before our use year and would hate to lose this years points.


----------



## Sandisw

RoseGold said:


> Really surprising to see all this BLT get taken.  I mean who on earth is buying direct BLT points over VGF right now?



Which seems to support they are buying a reason other than just sales.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Which seems to support they are buying a reason other than just sales.


There is a reason, and we just don't know it...it's baffling


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CathoDad22 said:


> On day 34 over here for SSR.
> 
> Does anyone know the rules for banking between ROFR and closing, if we pass?  We'll be getting close to the 4 months before our use year and would hate to lose this years points.


Just call MS. I’ve heard that they will bend the rules on a case by case basis. In your case, they should help you.


----------



## geargrinder

geargrinder said:


> I think you and I are on the "maybe" pile in the ROFR office.  There's been more passed than taken lately.  Hope that's a good sign for us.


It wasn't a good sign.

geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18


----------



## Keppyslinger

geargrinder said:


> It wasn't a good sign.
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18


That stinks…
I am in the same. Neighborhood so my nerves just jumped. Maybe I need to start looking at alternatives…


----------



## jgarrity1

jgarrity1---$70-$13265-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21, passed 7/18


I adjusted my total cost cause I forgot to add the remaining MF.


----------



## julie-o

geargrinder said:


> It wasn't a good sign.
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18


Mine just got taken too. Bummer!


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

geargrinder said:


> It wasn't a good sign.
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18


this doesn’t bode well for ours! $128pp 220 points at AKL, our 30 days is this Thursday


----------



## kmill99

mickeyhellyeah said:


> this doesn’t bode well for ours! $128pp 220 points at AKL, our 30 days is this Thursday


Ours passed on Thursday at 30 days... fingers crossed for you...

With AKL going through in the $120s sometimes, if not a rush to get the points or a necessary use year, I'd roll the dice...


----------



## Keppyslinger

kmill99 said:


> Ours passed on Thursday at 30 days... fingers crossed for you...
> 
> With AKL going through in the $120s sometimes, if not a rush to get the points or a necessary use year, I'd roll the dice...


Out of curiosity, are the certain use years that are more necessary than others? What would  the criteria be that they are looking at? Certain events or is it just related to certain times of the year?
Thanks! If I miss this one I want to be able to strategize for the next.


----------



## geargrinder

kmill99 said:


> Ours passed on Thursday at 30 days... fingers crossed for you...
> 
> With AKL going through in the $120s sometimes, if not a rush to get the points or a necessary use year, I'd roll the dice...


Right!  Since I've been watching the last couple months of AKL, I've seen $140 get taken and $122 pass.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

kmill99 said:


> Ours passed on Thursday at 30 days... fingers crossed for you...
> 
> With AKL going through in the $120s sometimes, if not a rush to get the points or a necessary use year, I'd roll the dice...


fingers crossed our $135pp AKL got taken in March, that was our first go, this being our second. Not desperate, but I am desperate to book for next October ASAP


----------



## kmill99

geargrinder said:


> Right!  Since I've been watching the last couple months of AKL, I've seen $140 get taken and $122 pass.





Keppyslinger said:


> Out of curiosity, are the certain use years that are more necessary than others? What would  the criteria be that they are looking at? Certain events or is it just related to certain times of the year?
> Thanks! If I miss this one I want to be able to strategize for the next.


That's my curiosity... is there a pattern to use years that are likely to get taken or not?
Like the greatest quantity of AKL use years are  I believe Dec... so do more December's get taken? If yes, is it just due to the volume of those contracts (same percentage being taken?) or are a higher percentage being tsken, as considered more desirable?
I am trying to find patterns in the threads' taken contracts... as well as the ones that have survived!


----------



## Sandisw

kmill99 said:


> That's my curiosity... is there a pattern to use years that are likely to get taken or not?
> Like the greatest quantity of AKL use years are  I believe Dec... so do more December's get taken? If yes, is it just due to the volume of those contracts (same percentage being taken?) or are a higher percentage being tsken, as considered more desirable?
> I am trying to find patterns in the threads' taken contracts... as well as the ones that have survived!



No one knows and if any of us can ever figure out a pattern that works, we would be paid thousands by Disney to keep it secret! Lol


----------



## Noles235

How long does it take Disney to send proceeds on a contract they bought back?


----------



## BamaGuy44

Sandisw said:


> No one knows and if any of us can ever figure out a pattern that works, we would be paid thousands by Disney to keep it secret! Lol


If that secret got out, it would be the equivalent of nuclear launch codes being compromised to Disney lol. It would be DEFCON 1, black helicopters, and Mickey would be escorted to his bunker. End of Days type stuff.


----------



## Nursemanit

kmill99 said:


> That's my curiosity... is there a pattern to use years that are likely to get taken or not?
> Like the greatest quantity of AKL use years are  I believe Dec... so do more December's get taken? If yes, is it just due to the volume of those contracts (same percentage being taken?) or are a higher percentage being tsken, as considered more desirable?
> I am trying to find patterns in the threads' taken contracts... as well as the ones that have survived!


Despite the rumors of a room full of drunk monkies - I think they use the same staff that designed Stich's great escape.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Noles235 said:


> How long does it take Disney to send proceeds on a contract they bought back?


I asked about this on the FB page for DVC Fan and got 1-2 weeks. My closing date on my contracts is 8/15; so I'm hoping that the closing will happen by the following week so I can have the funds by early Sept.


----------



## Sandisw

Noles235 said:


> How long does it take Disney to send proceeds on a contract they bought back?



I got bought back April1st. Closing docs sent May 20th..one day before actual closing date in the contract..

Closed on May 26th and I received my check around June 7th. So from close to check about 2 weeks. Contract didn’t leave my account for another week to 10 days 

But DVD took their sweet time to get me closing documents. I have heard things are faster these days.


----------



## golex

Stargazer65 said:


> I was just thinking that myself, I think you're about at day 38 and I'm at 34 with our BLT contracts.  Should be hearing soon.


I am on day 40 of my BLT - first timer and it’s killing me. I had figured at this point that it didn’t get actually submitted when I was told it was but I guess it’s just a BLT back log?


----------



## flute38

flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-international seller- sent 6/20, passed 7/18


----------



## Flash_Sloth

golex said:


> I am on day 40 of my BLT - first timer and it’s killing me. I had figured at this point that it didn’t get actually submitted when I was told it was but I guess it’s just a BLT back log?


This is my first time trying a resale contract, so I'm still figuring things out, too. I would have assumed that they would process the ROFRs in FIFO (First In, First Out) order, or something close to that. But based on other pass/fail reports here, that is not how it works. Maybe they group things based on resorts? I guess they don't want us to be able to predict / know ahead of time. Hang in there, and we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## MaleficentUK

kmill99 said:


> That's my curiosity... is there a pattern to use years that are likely to get taken or not?
> Like the greatest quantity of AKL use years are  I believe Dec... so do more December's get taken? If yes, is it just due to the volume of those contracts (same percentage being taken?) or are a higher percentage being tsken, as considered more desirable?
> I am trying to find patterns in the threads' taken contracts... as well as the ones that have survived!


If there is a system, I don't think it will have to do with Disney needing specific Use Years. Once they have them back, they just absorb those points and can issue them out as any Use Year and in any size contract.
I think all that really matters is maintaining the bottom line value of their product, which means keeping the value of resale up. Other timeshares can have almost no resale value. Disney keeps their product retaining value. Almost the best way to do that is exercising ROFR semi-randomly. It keeps the market for contacts active.


----------



## Sandisw

MaleficentUK said:


> If there is a system, I don't think it will have to do with Disney needing specific Use Years. Once they have them back, they just absorb those points and can issue them out as any Use Year and in any size contract.
> I think all that really matters is maintaining the bottom line value of their product, which means keeping the value of resale up. Other timeshares can have almost no resale value. Disney keeps their product retaining value. Almost the best way to do that is exercising ROFR semi-randomly. It keeps the market for contacts active.



Just to clarify this. While yes, they can change the UY of points, they can’t create new points in a UY to sell to somebody if those contracts they bought with a different UY didn’t have what they now need.  

For example, if I want to buy a Dec UY today, they need to sell me 2021 UY points and on since I am in my 2021 UY. 

If what they bought back were all stripped of 2021 UY points, and started with the 2022 UY points they can’t sell me anything. 

But, let’s say I have a June UY and want to buy but all the have are Feb and March UYs. They can change those points because they came with 2022 UY points and June is in its 2022 UY.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> But it still gives DVD millions of points to sell on top of VGF and RIV.
> 
> Prior to the pandemic, deals one sold out resorts wasn’t a thing. The fire sale strategy last years was a new one, but all before VGF came into play
> 
> They just raised the price on SSR too. Could have left it at $186 to give people an option. They didn’t.
> 
> Like I said I just don’t  see them needing a fire sale for the WDW resort this year when plenty of points to sell.



And lets not forget they will end up having direct on sale:

VGF2
RIV
POLY2
AUL
DLT


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Just to clarify this. While yes, they can change the UY of points, they can’t create new points in a UY to sell to somebody if those contracts they bought with a different UY didn’t have what they now need.
> 
> For example, if I want to buy a Dec UY today, they need to sell me 2021 UY points and on since I am in my 2021 UY.
> 
> If what they bought back were all stripped of 2021 UY points, and started with the 2022 UY points they can’t sell me anything.
> 
> But, let’s say I have a June UY and want to buy but all the have are Feb and March UYs. They can change those points because they came with 2022 UY points and June is in its 2022 UY.


And to add more, while use years can be changed, all points need to be from the same unit. If you want to buy 400 points, but the most they have from any one unit is 300, you’ll need to wait until they can obtain 100 more points (hello ROFR) from that unit to combine into the 400 point contract you want to buy.


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> And to add more, while use years can be changed, all points need to be from the same unit. If you want to buy 400 points, but the most they have from any one unit is 300, you’ll need to wait until they can obtain 100 more points (hello ROFR) from that unit to combine into the 400 point contract you want to buy.


And this is why I think you see some outliers where they will buy a contract back at a higher rate than others- they need to fulfill a request for someone.
Again, just my opinion but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Leight19

Sandisw said:


> Just to clarify this. While yes, they can change the UY of points, they can’t create new points in a UY to sell to somebody if those contracts they bought with a different UY didn’t have what they now need.
> 
> For example, if I want to buy a Dec UY today, they need to sell me 2021 UY points and on since I am in my 2021 UY.
> 
> If what they bought back were all stripped of 2021 UY points, and started with the 2022 UY points they can’t sell me anything.
> 
> But, let’s say I have a June UY and want to buy but all the have are Feb and March UYs. They can change those points because they came with 2022 UY points and June is in its 2022 UY.


As a quick follow up do we know they follow this practice or just from letter of law they are supposed to? I’ve grown cynical over the years with the various point chart moves and sometimes question whether they actually follow these rules or not. Is there some level of audit/transparency we have to confirm they follow this rule similar to how some members were able to assess point charts to show they didn’t?


----------



## Sandisw

Leight19 said:


> As a quick follow up do we know they follow this practice or just from letter of law they are supposed to? I’ve grown cynical over the years with the various point chart moves and sometimes question whether they actually follow these rules or not. Is there some level of audit/transparency we have to confirm they follow this rule similar to how some members were able to assess point charts to show they didn’t?



They can’t create points out of nowhere to sell and do go through audits so yes, I believe they do. Deeds must be recorded to match as well.

Remember, they don’t have to change the UY of the points, but they have the ability to do so if they decide they want.

UYs we’re something they created when they set up the total points for a resort, and allocated them in some random way..random to us but they must have had a reason.

That is why people have tried to buy a sold out resort and been told they can’t get their UY because no points exist, but then when the UY starts, they get the call.  It is because they don’t have current points for that UY and may or may not have any other UYs that do as well.

The exception of course is when a new resort…or new phase like VGF opens…then they decide when points start like VGF getting 2022 to start since it opened in 2022.


----------



## Joel22

Sandisw said:


> No one knows and if any of us can ever figure out a pattern that works, we would be paid thousands by Disney to keep it secret! Lol



Maybe you already have been!!


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> Maybe you already have been!!



Don’t I wish! Only thing I know is that they do not want it to be figured out and change goals of what and why regularly.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> And this is why I think you see some outliers where they will buy a contract back at a higher rate than others- they need to fulfill a request for someone.
> Again, just my opinion but it makes a lot of sense.


This has always been my contention as to at least _some _ROFR logic. I think that's why they let owners waitlist for direct ad-ons.


----------



## geargrinder

geargrinder said:


> It wasn't a good sign.
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18


Let's try this again.

geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19

Went in with a low offer, and somewhat offended the seller.  They gave the broker the "I know what I got" speech and only came down a smidge.  I figured its about the going rate and I don't have to worry much about ROFR this time.


----------



## Keppyslinger

geargrinder said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19
> 
> Went in with a low offer, and somewhat offended the seller.  They gave the broker the "I know what I got" speech and only came down a smidge.  I figured its about the going rate and I don't have to worry much about ROFR this time.


I’m rooting for ya! Go get that DVC!


----------



## julie-o

geargrinder said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19
> 
> Went in with a low offer, and somewhat offended the seller.  They gave the broker the "I know what I got" speech and only came down a smidge.  I figured its about the going rate and I don't have to worry much about ROFR this time.


How did you find an international seller?


----------



## pianomanzano

Are brokers supposed to present all offers/allow opportunities for buyers to present the best offer? I was negotiating a price with a broker and after the first round, I got a reply saying that the seller went into contract with someone else. Last time this happened, a broker gave me the opportunity to submit a final offer by COB and the seller would decide. Does that just mean someone offered full asking price?


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19


----------



## CathoDad22

CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19

Huge bummer. This would have been our first DVC contract.


----------



## alohatok1986

alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10, taken 7/19 

They don't make this easy! 
Holding out hope that my Poly goes through & I didn't miss that window where everything passed.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19


Bummer. Still nothing but crickets on my BLT contract here. I keep telling myself that I should hear news about it any day now.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14, taken 7/19

This makes 2 in a row!! I don’t think Disney is letting any SSR go through right now! Thinking I might have to try a different resort at this point.


----------



## Keppyslinger

alohatok1986 said:


> alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10, taken 7/19
> 
> They don't make this easy!
> Holding out hope that my Poly goes through & I didn't miss that window where everything passed.


Well based on what I am seeing unless mine gets stuck on someone else’s offer I am not going to make it. Your contract is almost identical to mine.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19


Wow. They really want blt


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> Are brokers supposed to present all offers/allow opportunities for buyers to present the best offer? I was negotiating a price with a broker and after the first round, I got a reply saying that the seller went into contract with someone else. Last time this happened, a broker gave me the opportunity to submit a final offer by COB and the seller would decide. Does that just mean someone offered full asking price?



They do not. They can follow the directions of the seller.  

I sold a contract once and after getting a really low offer I gave the broker instructions it to even bother to contact me if it was lower than my floor amount.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Tuesday, bloody Tuesday...


----------



## savvy101787

Sandisw said:


> They do not. They can follow the directions of the seller.
> 
> I sold a contract once and after getting a really low offer I gave the broker instructions it to even bother to contact me if it was lower than my floor amount.


Yeah, they are in no way responsible for letting potential buyers get a "final offer" in.


----------



## Stargazer65

DisneyKim41 said:


> Wow. They really want blt


Nah, it's personal, they're just out to get me.


----------



## YellowHouse

Ugh I don't have a lot of hope for my 173/pp BLT getting through ROFR.  June use year.  This is my third go-round.


----------



## Nursemanit

So when I get blocked out of booking a last-minute trip, who has Mickey's phone number so i can rent some of his millions of SSR points?


----------



## alohatok1986

alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19

It might be a bad idea to send a second small contract when I haven’t had my first (100 pointer) accepted… esp bc this would be my first DVC and set the tone for UY (a subject I’m already wary about) but I’m feeling like both have a decent shot. We’ll see.


----------



## geargrinder

julie-o said:


> How did you find an international seller?


There's a couple brokers that put the info in the listing.  Mine did.  I also knew that my previous offer was very close to the ROFR line.  So when it was getting close to being due, I started pouring through the listings looking for backup.

Fortunately, the current contract was listed with the same broker.  Made the process easier.  Signed new contract, kept original deposit with Mason, and sent new contract to Monera who is offering same terms and no new credit check.


----------



## TraJon

Ughhh I am so sorry about the drunken monkey. Someone send him tequila please. Black out monkey, we may stand a chance.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

ROFR bloodbath!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Nursemanit said:


> So when I get blocked out of booking a last-minute trip, who has Mickey's phone number so i can rent some of his millions of SSR points?


Haha! The Rat won’t rent you any points, but he will sell them to you at $200 each, or convert his points to cash rooms and rent you one of those for $800 a night.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Nursemanit said:


> So when I get blocked out of booking a last-minute trip, who has Mickey's phone number so i can rent some of his millions of SSR points?


You might not want to hear this…… but if you call your guide you will have those points in your account in a few hours tops. It feels great but it’s $$$$. Knowing that the points are unrestricted for years to come also can help you justify this “guilty pleasure”

I did it for 150 points that I likely should not have done, but it’s a 2068 resort so I have the benefit of an extra 150 unrestricted points for a long time……


----------



## Nursemanit

NVDISFamily said:


> You might not want to hear this…… but if you call your guide you will have those points in your account in a few hours tops. It feels great but it’s $$$$. Knowing that the points are unrestricted for years to come also can help you justify this “guilty pleasure”
> 
> I did it for 150 points that I likely should not have done, but it’s a 2068 resort so I have the benefit of an extra 150 unrestricted points for a long time……


I would constantly feel like I got suckered into paying 30-40% more by some cheap sales tactics .


----------



## Stargazer65

Question for those who have ever gotten ROFR'd:

How fast did you get your deposit back from the title company?  The first time it happened I got mine refunded within 10 minutes of asking for it.  This time I asked for it yesterday afternoon, but don't have it yet.  

I don't know what the typical time is...10 minutes...3 days...2 weeks?


----------



## Shelle88

Stargazer65 said:


> Question for those who have ever gotten ROFR'd:
> 
> How fast did you get your deposit back from the title company?  The first time it happened I got mine refunded within 10 minutes of asking for it.  This time I asked for it yesterday afternoon, but don't have it yet.
> 
> I don't know what the typical time is...10 minutes...3 days...2 weeks?


They refunded as soon as they knew I'd been ROFRd and sent an email with the receipt. That's how I found out it had been taken. Took 3 days for the actual credit to hit my card though.


----------



## bryaalre

Stargazer65 said:


> Question for those who have ever gotten ROFR'd:
> 
> How fast did you get your deposit back from the title company?  The first time it happened I got mine refunded within 10 minutes of asking for it.  This time I asked for it yesterday afternoon, but don't have it yet.
> 
> I don't know what the typical time is...10 minutes...3 days...2 weeks?


My first one, they said it would be returned in a few days but I had to send an email 2 weeks later and than they did it instantly.  

My next one was sent instantly and before the realtor even updated me that the contract was taken.  

I am currently dealing with an issue where i was sent the wrong title insurances credit card authorization and paid the wrong title company.  It took a week before I was sent the correct credit card form and was told they would get the other payment refunded right away.  After a week I did not hear anything and emailed and it took a few days to sort out but received an email with receipt of refund and now just waiting for it to post to my credit card.

The first 2 refunds took 2 days to post to my credit card after receiving the email and receipt of refund and this current one is on day 3.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Stargazer65 said:


> Question for those who have ever gotten ROFR'd:
> 
> How fast did you get your deposit back from the title company?  The first time it happened I got mine refunded within 10 minutes of asking for it.  This time I asked for it yesterday afternoon, but don't have it yet.
> 
> I don't know what the typical time is...10 minutes...3 days...2 weeks?


It's always been refunded within a day or 2 of my request


----------



## NVDISFamily

Nursemanit said:


> I would constantly feel like I got suckered into paying 30-40% more by some cheap sales tactics .


Not trying to say direct is a good way to go or anything over resale but at least regarding this (sales tactics) I want to address this concern.

To my surprise there is almost no hard selling by the DVC guides who sell direct. I’ve done lots of different sales in my 25 ish years of work, and I will give credit to the direct guides for being professionals who avoid 95% of the hard selling tactics that I’ve seen used by many pros over the years. I heard this multiple times from Pete and his crew on the DVC Fans YouTube channel (that the direct guides don’t pressure you) and I agree. Pete seems like he is an excellent sales person who “could sell you your own jacket in winter” (a saying of high praise with no disrespect….. he has the charisma and charm to do it). After dealing with my direct guide for many months now, I agree.

Direct has it’s benefits and you have to decide what to do with your $$$. In this case we had already booked a stay at our WDW home resort and really wanted to consider adding on a few days at CCV. It’s a small resort that’s popular and has some availability issues. I also value the idea of having more direct points as there is a high % chance that one of the two resorts about to open in a year on the west coast (VDH) will be restricted. No push at all…. I called my guide, asked about some promotions we had discussed a few weeks prior, he agreed to honor them and we did the deal….

The delta of 55 dollars a point over the current “safe” ROFR floor for the resort did suck, but I got to book what we wanted at 11 months out. The delta was also less than what it would have cost to rent the points to book this one reservation and I have the extra points unrestricted for use at VDH, Poly2, etc. for many years. It made the pain more bearable for me.

Want to add on another 150 to 200 points at CCV in the next few years and there is a very high % chance those will be resale.

Good luck to you in your hunt for points be they direct or resale. May the ROFR monster be kind


----------



## DVCBeachBum

NVDISFamily said:


> Not trying to say direct is a good way to go or anything over resale but at least regarding this (sales tactics) I want to address this concern.
> 
> To my surprise there is almost no hard selling by the DVC guides who sell direct. I’ve done lots of different sales in my 25 ish years of work, and I will give credit to the direct guides for being professionals who avoid 95% of the hard selling tactics that I’ve seen used by many pros over the years. I heard this multiple times from Pete and his crew on the DVC Fans YouTube channel (that the direct guides don’t pressure you) and I agree. Pete seems like he is an excellent sales person who “could sell you your own jacket in winter” (a saying of high praise with no disrespect….. he has the charisma and charm to do it). After dealing with my direct guide for many months now, I agree.
> 
> Direct has it’s benefits and you have to decide what to do with your $$$. In this case we had already booked a stay at our WDW home resort and really wanted to consider adding on a few days at CCV. It’s a small resort that’s popular and has some availability issues. I also value the idea of having more direct points as there is a high % chance that one of the two resorts about to open in a year on the west coast (VDH) will be restricted. No push at all…. I called my guide, asked about some promotions we had discussed a few weeks prior, he agreed to honor them and we did the deal….
> 
> The delta of 55 dollars a point over the current “safe” ROFR floor for the resort did suck, but I got to book what we wanted at 11 months out. The delta was also less than what it would have cost to rent the points to book this one reservation and I have the extra points unrestricted for use at VDH, Poly2, etc. for many years. It made the pain more bearable for me.
> 
> Want to add on another 150 to 200 points at CCV in the next few years and there is a very high % chance those will be resale.
> 
> Good luck to you in your hunt for points be they direct or resale. May the ROFR monster be kind


Agree. So, TBH how I pushed my husband over the DVC ledge was to book a Marriott time share stay where we had to the forced awful pitch. Then I started slowly talking about how DVC was different. We have absolutely encountered the opposite. While our Guide is great he doesn’t pressure us in the least. In my opinion, its the best sales tactic out there. Whether true or not, they create the impression that they couldn’t care less if you buy because the person right behind you will. It creates a sort of FOMO and I am a sucker for it. Nobody does FOMO the way Disney does.


----------



## julie-o

Shelle88 said:


> They refunded as soon as they knew I'd been ROFRd and sent an email with the receipt. That's how I found out it had been taken. Took 3 days for the actual credit to hit my card though.


Same for us. Took a couple days to hit our card.


----------



## kalag

Out of curiosity, how much $$ typically is the required deposit for a resale contract?


----------



## mcdieselsauce

kalag said:


> Out of curiosity, how much $$ typically is the required deposit for a resale contract?


Depends on the size and what company is selling it. I had a $500 min and a $2000 min. Both had a max $5,000 deposit.


----------



## Stargazer65

kalag said:


> Out of curiosity, how much $$ typically is the required deposit for a resale contract?



All of mine were 10% of the purchase price, with 500 dollar minimum.


----------



## wvujeb

wvujeb---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 205/22, 175/23- sent 7/20

After the offer was accepted and I saw the last couple of CCV taken, I started getting nervous about it being too low. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Keppyslinger

I wanted to share a little something I learned.
Apparently hitting refresh on your email every 15 minutes does not increase the speed at which you receive an answer.
Hopefully you find this useful, now excuse me my 15 minutes are up and I need to check my email…


----------



## NVDISFamily

Stargazer65 said:


> All of mine were 10% of the purchase price, with 500 dollar minimum.


On my somewhat larger VGC purchase they would not let me put 10% on the credit card as the title company had a max amount the would allow to not pay too much in credit card fees as part of the transaction. So there may be a upper limit to how much you can put down on your card too.

I was happy to put 10% or more to get those points


----------



## DVCBeachBum

kalag said:


> Out of curiosity, how much $$ typically is the required deposit for a resale contract


Mine both have been with DVCResaleMarket and both have been $2000. Those contracts were both over 25K. I believe I could have deposited $5000 via CC which I now wish I had done because it would have come off the closing of the contract. Instead I have to now send a money wire for the balance instead of getting CC points. Will be smarter next time and leave the max deposit allowed


----------



## Stargazer65

Keppyslinger said:


> Apparently hitting refresh on your email every 15 minutes does not increase the speed at which you receive an answer.


You never know, my last answer took 35 days, but maybe it would have been even longer if I wasn't diligent to check every 15 minutes.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Hereforthechurros---$132-$27720-210-AKV-Mar-0/21, 195/22, 210/23, 210/24-Seller pays Closing- sent 7/13


----------



## kalag

DVCBeachBum said:


> Mine both have been with DVCResaleMarket and both have been $2000. Those contracts were both over 25K. I believe I could have deposited $5000 via CC which I now wish I had done because it would have come off the closing of the contract. Instead I have to now send a money wire for the balance instead of getting CC points. Will be smarter next time and leave the max deposit allowed


Interesting - so in these cases max allowed on CC is $5000? I have seen some buy the whole contract on CC but I am guessing those are only direct from DVC.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

kalag said:


> Interesting - so in these cases max allowed on CC is $5000? I have seen some buy the whole contract on CC but I am guessing those are only direct from DVC.


Wanted to make sure I got you the most factual info instead of going on memory and thankfully I did. It was another title company that allowed up to the 5K. 

Magic Title, which is who I am working with through DVC Resale Market  to close my AKL contract says this: 

*Contract Deposit Amount:* *Note* American Express not accepted. $2,000 is maximum allowable charge. If an excess of $2000 is charged there is subject to a corresponding service fee at closing equal to 3.5%. Minimum $100.

Now I don’t know about paying the whole thing with a CC for resale. I do know you can for direct and they even have that Chase offer right now. We are financing with Monera.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Keppyslinger said:


> I wanted to share a little something I learned.
> Apparently hitting refresh on your email every 15 minutes does not increase the speed at which you receive an answer.
> Hopefully you find this useful, now excuse me my 15 minutes are up and I need to check my email…


And I've been regularly checking my spam folder as well. Just in case an important email may have been incorrectly categorized.


----------



## mcdieselsauce

kalag said:


> Interesting - so in these cases max allowed on CC is $5000? I have seen some buy the whole contract on CC but I am guessing those are only direct from DVC.


Depending on the title company, same with car dealerships. They don't want to pay the card fee's associated with accepting credit cards. Every $5k they let someone charge a card could cost them up to $225 dollars. 1-4.5%


----------



## KalamityJane

Depending on the value of points you get from your CC, it may be worth it to pay the 3.5% fee. This is assuming you have the cash to pay off the card before accruing interest.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Back from Alaska. 

Aulani contract still hasn't closed. Tomorrow, they tell me. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I'm closing on twin contracts within the next week.  I put $1000 down on a credit card.  I'm paying $4000 toward the balance on credit card and the final balance on a bank check.  I always use Mason Title and write it into the offer!  Right on the SWA card!  Sweet!


----------



## Stargazer65

Flash_Sloth said:


> And I've been regularly checking my spam folder as well. Just in case an important email may have been incorrectly categorized.


Wow, you're at 40 days now aren't you?


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Im going to ask a general WHY question….

Why are people listing GF contracts resale at $200/100 pt contracts right now?


----------



## Paul 55555

Trying once again
Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting mf for2022- sent 7/13.
They don’t take HH do they


----------



## LadybugsMum

DVCBeachBum said:


> Im going to ask a general WHY question….
> 
> Why are people listing GF contracts resale at $200/100 pt contracts right now?


I don't know. I'd love to get another VGF contract via resale but they're really overpriced compared with the current incentives.


----------



## Stargazer65

Paul 55555 said:


> Trying once again
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting mf for2022- sent 7/13.
> They don’t take HH do they


They have not in recent history, you're probably good!


----------



## Brian Noble

DVCBeachBum said:


> Why are people listing GF contracts resale at $200/100 pt contracts right now?


Because some sellers really do not want to know what the market is, they "know what it is worth". Maybe the broker tells them differently, maybe they don't, but even if they do the seller doesn't have to listen.

This happens much more frequently with other timeshares, but it can happen with DVC as well.


----------



## Stargazer65

DVCBeachBum said:


> Im going to ask a general WHY question….
> 
> Why are people listing GF contracts resale at $200/100 pt contracts right now?


That was a reasonable price last year.  I think they're biding their time until VGF sells out and prices go up again.


----------



## varyth

LadybugsMum said:


> I don't know. I'd love to get another VGF contract via resale but they're really overpriced compared with the current incentives.


Same! One seller thought my offer was too far from their asking price to discuss further. If I can't find a good resale contract, I'm planning to add on a little more via direct.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Stargazer65 said:


> That was a reasonable price last year.  I think they're biding their time until VGF sells out and prices go up again.


I guess. Just seems weird until at least the end of Aug.


----------



## varyth

kalag said:


> Interesting - so in these cases max allowed on CC is $5000? I have seen some buy the whole contract on CC but I am guessing those are only direct from DVC.


Can confirm I put my entire direct purchase on CC for those sweet reward points.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

LadybugsMum said:


> I don't know. I'd love to get another VGF contract via resale but they're really overpriced compared with the current incentives.


Yeah, I couldn’t justify not going direct and unrestricted points. I just wondered if there was some odd reason I wasn’t thinking of


----------



## Minnie84

Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20


----------



## Minnie84

Minnie84 said:


> Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20


now how do I get my hands on one of those fancy picture thingys to put under my name on here with my home resort? LOL


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Minnie84 said:


> now how do I get my hands on one of those fancy picture thingys to put under my name on here with my home resort? LOL


Someone posted a link with all the resorts on the… first page of this thread? It might be the second or third page but it’s at the very beginning of this page.


----------



## Minnie84

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Someone posted a link with all the resorts on the… first page of this thread? It might be the second or third page but it’s at the very beginning of this page.


Thanks!!


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

Minnie84 said:


> now how do I get my hands on one of those fancy picture thingys to put under my name on here with my home resort? LOL


Try this link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Stargazer65 said:


> Wow, you're at 40 days now aren't you?


Yes, 40 days since June 10. Good thing that I'm not in a hurry. I think that everything is submitted correctly. I talked to Rob at DVC Resale Market somewhere in the middle of June; it was a pleasant but brief conversation about ROFR and if I had any questions. Over the weeks since, I've received a couple of emails from them saying that we're still waiting.

I have been getting a bunch of spam phone calls lately. If I don't recognize the number, I don't answer, and they don't leave voice mails. I keep wondering if one of them might be related to ROFR, but I hate talking to spammers.

I forget the exact closing date off the top of my head, but we're approaching 30 days until then. If Disney doesn't reply one way or the other, is it assumed that they are not exercising ROFR at the 30 days to closing mark?


----------



## Minnie84

flipflopsandpitstops said:


> Try this link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...nature-self-created-for-all-to-enjoy.3770739/


got it! Thanks!!!


----------



## hglenn

Minnie84 said:


> Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20


Wow! Congrats.  Feels like forever since I've seen a SSR contract pass at that price!


----------



## Minnie84

hglenn said:


> Wow! Congrats.  Feels like forever since I've seen a SSR contract pass at that price!


Thank you! It's our first contract too! I think I held my breath for the entire 28 days. Knew it was going to be a close one! Now onto planning! woohoo


----------



## pamkat1820

The ROFR monster has attacked!!

Offered $134 60 points Feb  SSR! Taken!! 
22/30 23/60 
🥹🥹 back at it! 

I can’t find anything that works! Ugh


----------



## Sunnyore

DVCBeachBum said:


> Im going to ask a general WHY question….
> 
> Why are people listing GF contracts resale at $200/100 pt contracts right now?


If someone is not a current DVC member they might consider these contracts if wanting less than 150 points to start. I know some ppl were looking at small contracts to get into the door but not wanting to finance etc.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Can ROFR results come through any day of the week or only on on specific days?


----------



## DVCBeachBum

hglenn said:


> Wow! Congrats.  Feels like forever since I've seen a SSR contract pass at that price!


It has been! Congrats!


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> Can ROFR results come through any day of the week or only on on specific days?



Any day.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Any day.


Especially when you don't ALWAYS hear from the broker the same day they hear from Disney.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10, taken 7/20

At least we helped a seller. My DW and I had a lovely stay at BLT last December, and we would enjoy staying there again. I'm sure we'll be back sometime.


----------



## FreemanFam

FreemanFam---$127-$26749-200-AKV-Oct-0/21, 194/22, 200/23-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 6/23, passed 7/20


----------



## flipflopsandpitstops

Just found out we passed! 

flipflopsandpitstops---$173-$19056-100-BCV-Aug-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/22, passed 7/20


----------



## Johtull12

Flash_Sloth said:


> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10, taken 7/20
> 
> At least we helped a seller. My DW and I had a lovely stay at BLT last December, and we would enjoy staying there again. I'm sure we'll be back sometime.


Love that you helped a seller! There's a 270 "not stripped" contract for OKW out there for $105 and it's been reduced 3 or 4 times...Anybody looking for a one in a million shot at cheap points should help them out, keep watching it drop and feel bad. Maybe OKW goes sub $100 now? So big and spacious it's just that bus


----------



## FreemanFam

FreemanFam said:


> FreemanFam---$127-$26749-200-AKV-Oct-0/21, 194/22, 200/23-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 6/23, passed 7/20


We're So PUMPED! Tried Saratoga first, taken - Then found this deal at AKV which was our Top pick initially. Can't wait!


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Johtull12 said:


> Love that you helped a seller! There's a 270 "not stripped" contract for OKW out there for $105 and it's been reduced 3 or 4 times...Anybody looking for a one in a million shot at cheap points should help them out, keep watching it drop and feel bad. Maybe OKW goes sub $100 now? So big and spacious it's just that bus


Hmmmm. I just found it. Wish it or any of them really were a UY that worked for me. I’d take the low expiration on for that price


----------



## adribelle

Paul 55555 said:


> Trying once again
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting mf for2022- sent 7/13.
> They don’t take HH do they


We recently offered on a Hilton Head contract, too! I think we're good -- based on my research the highest they've taken recently is $77, and that was months and months ago.


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul 55555 said:


> Trying once again
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting mf for2022- sent 7/13.
> They don’t take HH do they


They took my last attempt at HHI!!

I’m still trying to find a comparable replacement.


----------



## Mexacajun

Paul 55555 said:


> Trying once again
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting mf for2022- sent 7/13.
> They don’t take HH do they


Consider asking them to bank the 21 points if your don’t plan on using them until after Dec. don’t want to lose those!


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Johtull12 said:


> Love that you helped a seller! There's a 270 "not stripped" contract for OKW out there for $105 and it's been reduced 3 or 4 times...Anybody looking for a one in a million shot at cheap points should help them out, keep watching it drop and feel bad. Maybe OKW goes sub $100 now? So big and spacious it's just that bus


And it is the UY that I'm looking for. Maybe I'm overanalyzing things, but I have trouble getting the math to make sense. For a 2042 resort, even when it includes 2022 points, you have exactly 20 years worth of points. Compare that with BLT that expires in 2060, that's 18 more years; not quite double, but close.

$105/pt for a 2042 resort is almost like $200/pt for a 2060 resort.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Flash_Sloth said:


> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10, taken 7/20
> 
> At least we helped a seller. My DW and I had a lovely stay at BLT last December, and we would enjoy staying there again. I'm sure we'll be back sometime.


That was a long wait for bad news too. Bummed for you.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Ginamarie said:


> They took my last attempt at HHI!!
> 
> I’m still trying to find a comparable replacement.


What was the PP for that contract? We wanted a HHI contract but I didn’t want to pay the dues… now I’m regretting not buying points there and think I may try to convince my husband that we shouldn’t wait a year to get another contract lol.


----------



## kmill99

pangyal said:


> kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24, sent 6/17/22, passed 7/20/22


Not a huge surprise, but the family is super excited our second contract has officially passed ROFR! The waiting game between all these steps until we are official members with points really is equal parts hopeful anticipation and psychological torture... At least for these 1st 2 contracts anyway.


----------



## E2ME2

FreemanFam said:


> We're So PUMPED! Tried Saratoga first, taken - Then found this deal at AKV which was our Top pick initially. Can't wait!


That's a great price in today's market. Congrats!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Johtull12 said:


> So big and spacious it's just that bus


Best parking on property outside of Fort Wilderness for those who drive or rent.


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> Best parking on property outside of Fort Wilderness for those who drive or rent.


Very similar to SSR or better? We loved being able to go off property for meal or to shop and being able to come back and park right in front of our building at SSR.

Dreaming of a SkyLiner expansion from Riviera to SSR/OKW and Disney Springs........


----------



## golex

My first attempt at purchasing DVC has a long wait and unfortunate end:


golex---$165-$31139-180-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 180/23, 180/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/21

Think I'll take a month or two to watch the market and try figure out where the BLT price is heading before making another attempt.


----------



## Mexacajun

NVDISFamily said:


> Dreaming of a SkyLiner expansion from Riviera to SSR/OKW and Disney Springs........


This is my guess for the number of points being purchased.


----------



## Mexacajun

golex said:


> My first attempt at purchasing DVC has a long wait and unfortunate end:
> 
> 
> golex---$165-$31139-180-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 180/23, 180/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/21
> 
> Think I'll take a month or two to watch the market and try figure out where the BLT price is heading before making another attempt.


I think they must be buying in front of a major renovation that will no doubt be beautiful and drive the prices even higher


----------



## Leight19

Flash_Sloth said:


> And it is the UY that I'm looking for. Maybe I'm overanalyzing things, but I have trouble getting the math to make sense. For a 2042 resort, even when it includes 2022 points, you have exactly 20 years worth of points. Compare that with BLT that expires in 2060, that's 18 more years; not quite double, but close.
> 
> $105/pt for a 2042 resort is almost like $200/pt for a 2060 resort.


I’ve mentioned on other threads but for me the 2042 math isn’t as bad as it first seems. The price per point per year is worse but that doesn’t capture the full picture. 

For $100/pt with 20 yrs left that’s $5 per pt per year. If it were 40 years left this drops to $2.50 per pt per year which you could interpret as meaning $200 for 40 yrs is same as $100 for 20. 

However, if you build in time value of money the numbers aren’t as dramatic. As an example I assume a 4% interest rate (my current home mortgage). Therefore in addition to the $5 per point per year I’m also “spending” $4 in additional interest when I spend $100 per pt rather then putting the money to my mortgage. This makes total cost $9 per pt per year for the $100 with 20 years. If you do the same math for $100 40 yrs it works out to $6.50 per pt per year and if you take this math further you find that assuming 4% interest a $100 20yr contract is equivalent to ~$138 for 40 yr contract. It should also be noted this is just looking at cost that is impacted by number of years remaining and purchase price and once you add dues the practical difference in cost of ownership becomes even less important.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> Very similar to SSR or better? We loved being able to go off property for meal or to shop and being able to come back and park right in front of our building at SSR.
> 
> Dreaming of a SkyLiner expansion from Riviera to SSR/OKW and Disney Springs........


Similar, but even better. Old Key West has 49 buildings while Saratoga has 18, so "park right in front of your building" is more like "park directly in front of your door."


----------



## Cyberc1978

Is it me or have the prices slightly decreased the past few weeks?


----------



## keirabella2012

kalag said:


> Interesting - so in these cases max allowed on CC is $5000? I have seen some buy the whole contract on CC but I am guessing those are only direct from DVC.


The maximum that we could leave on a CC was $5k on a resale contract. When I purchased my Direct DVC contract I was able to put down as much as I wanted on the CC. I put down $6k because that was 20% which helped me qualify for the better financing rate.


----------



## keirabella2012

Johtull12 said:


> Love that you helped a seller! There's a 270 "not stripped" contract for OKW out there for $105 and it's been reduced 3 or 4 times...Anybody looking for a one in a million shot at cheap points should help them out, keep watching it drop and feel bad. Maybe OKW goes sub $100 now? So big and spacious it's just that bus


There's not much action on OKW contracts right now. I'm in ROFR for one right now but not likely going to pass. Looks like anything $115 or lower gets bought back.


----------



## Ginamarie

AKVDisneyFan said:


> What was the PP for that contract? We wanted a HHI contract but I didn’t want to pay the dues… now I’m regretting not buying points there and think I may try to convince my husband that we shouldn’t wait a year to get another contract lol.


$70/point

I’ve been in an ongoing conversation with a broker about another 210 point contract but the seller wants 90+ a point. I’m not paying that much!


----------



## Ginamarie

Cyberc1978 said:


> Is it me or have the prices slightly decreased the past few weeks?


It depends on the resort, but yes. Supply is greater than demand right now and prices have been going down. GCV is the biggest culprit here- a few months ago they were $295+/point. Now they’re listing in the $260s-$270s.

ROFR is keeping things from the bottom falling out though and buying up a lot of contracts. You can find a lot of resorts being priced well under the current ROFR rates. (Ie SSR at $115-120/point or CCV under $160/point).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> You can find a lot of resorts being priced well under the current ROFR rates. (Ie SSR at $115-120/point or CCV under $160/point).


Which is fascinating because the borrowing restrictions have prevented the cheapest contracts from being 100% stripped, which they now can be. Sellers with loaded contracts are going to be at a huge advantage for awhile because those are the only contracts that command a high enough price to have a shot at passing ROFR.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Ginamarie said:


> $70/point
> 
> I’ve been in an ongoing conversation with a broker about another 210 point contract but the seller wants 90+ a point. I’m not paying that much!


Thank you!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Cyberc1978 said:


> Is it me or have the prices slightly decreased the past few weeks?


Depends. The market want’s to sell but the ROFR floor keeps people who want to buy on the sidelines. I “want” but cant really afford (dues LOL) another 150 to 200 points at CCV right now. I’m not interested to dance with he ROFR monster for something I don’t really need. If ROFR stops at CCV and I can ninja some CCV points (I’ll take a stripped contract for a big discount in price per point) at like 130 to 140 a point…. I’d be tempted to inflict some more pain on my annual dues budget


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> Depends. The market want’s to sell but the ROFR floor keeps people who want to buy on the sidelines. I “want” but cant really afford (dues LOL) another 150 to 200 points at CCV right now. I’m not interested to dance with he ROFR monster for something I don’t really need. If ROFR stops at CCV and I can ninja some CCV points (I’ll take a stripped contract for a big discount in price per point) at like 130 to 140 a point…. I’d be tempted to inflict some more pain on my annual dues budget


Exactly. Sellers with premium contracts and buyers willing to pay a premium price are still making deals, but the sellers who are willing to go low for the sake of selling quickly and buyers who are looking for a great deal aren't. The sellers are listing but the buyers aren't even bothering to offer because nothing they're willing to pay for will pass.


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> The sellers are listing but the buyers aren't even bothering to offer because nothing they're willing to pay for will pass.


That just encourages the oppositional contrarian in me to start making offers. 

"You won't get it! You have no chance!"

Hold my (Heineken 0.0) beer.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> That just encourages the oppositional contrarian in me to start making offers.
> 
> "You won't get it! You have no chance!"
> 
> Hold my (Heineken 0.0) beer.


Keep your powder dry for the recession.


----------



## Paul 55555

Mexacajun said:


> Consider asking them to bank the 21 points if your don’t plan on using them until after Dec. don’t want to lose those!


I did ask to have the points banked.good advice i probably am looking at the points in my account in mid to end of October


----------



## Johtull12

keirabella2012 said:


> There's not much action on OKW contracts right now. I'm in ROFR for one right now but not likely going to pass. Looks like anything $115 or lower gets bought back.


They need to fix the 2057 problem. I don't know how many extended contracts are out there but it's not enough to pay for that place for 15 years. Imagine in 2042 if they lose 50 or 75% of due payers.


----------



## wnielsen1

Johtull12 said:


> They need to fix the 2057 problem. I don't know how many extended contracts are out there but it's not enough to pay for that place for 15 years. Imagine in 2042 if they lose 50 or 75% of due payers.


They'll use those OKW 2042-2057 contracts as incentives to sell whatever they are selling at the time, maybe Aulani still


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> Keep your powder dry for the recession.


Feels like we are already there. Just the ROFR team at the mouse hasn’t gotten the memo…..


----------



## NVDISFamily

wnielsen1 said:


> They'll use those OKW 2042-2057 contracts as incentives to sell whatever they are selling at the time, maybe Aulani still


I’m hopeful for an Aulani fire sale + subsidized dues promo in a few years. I’d buy a few hundred points direct at 120 ish a point with sub dues…..


----------



## Paul 55555

Every time they buy an okw Contract they turn it into a 2057 so they are working on the problem.


----------



## Einstein509

Leight19 said:


> I’ve mentioned on other threads but for me the 2042 math isn’t as bad as it first seems. The price per point per year is worse but that doesn’t capture the full picture.
> 
> For $100/pt with 20 yrs left that’s $5 per pt per year. If it were 40 years left this drops to $2.50 per pt per year which you could interpret as meaning $200 for 40 yrs is same as $100 for 20.
> 
> However, if you build in time value of money the numbers aren’t as dramatic. As an example I assume a 4% interest rate (my current home mortgage). Therefore in addition to the $5 per point per year I’m also “spending” $4 in additional interest when I spend $100 per pt rather then putting the money to my mortgage. This makes total cost $9 per pt per year for the $100 with 20 years. If you do the same math for $100 40 yrs it works out to $6.50 per pt per year and if you take this math further you find that assuming 4% interest a $100 20yr contract is equivalent to ~$138 for 40 yr contract. It should also be noted this is just looking at cost that is impacted by number of years remaining and purchase price and once you add dues the practical difference in cost of ownership becomes even less important.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

FreemanFam said:


> We're So PUMPED! Tried Saratoga first, taken - Then found this deal at AKV which was our Top pick initially. Can't wait!


we’re waiting on a very similar deal! AKL 220 points $128pp, day 30 today! want to buy from an international seller if this one falls through, however we’re international too so I believe there’s a cost as we have to purchase something due to the tax


----------



## AchieverGal

NVDISFamily said:


> Not trying to say direct is a good way to go or anything over resale but at least regarding this (sales tactics) I want to address this concern.
> 
> To my surprise there is almost no hard selling by the DVC guides who sell direct. I’ve done lots of different sales in my 25 ish years of work, and I will give credit to the direct guides for being professionals who avoid 95% of the hard selling tactics that I’ve seen used by many pros over the years. I heard this multiple times from Pete and his crew on the DVC Fans YouTube channel (that the direct guides don’t pressure you) and I agree. Pete seems like he is an excellent sales person who “could sell you your own jacket in winter” (a saying of high praise with no disrespect….. he has the charisma and charm to do it). After dealing with my direct guide for many months now, I agree.
> 
> Direct has it’s benefits and you have to decide what to do with your $$$. In this case we had already booked a stay at our WDW home resort and really wanted to consider adding on a few days at CCV. It’s a small resort that’s popular and has some availability issues. I also value the idea of having more direct points as there is a high % chance that one of the two resorts about to open in a year on the west coast (VDH) will be restricted. No push at all…. I called my guide, asked about some promotions we had discussed a few weeks prior, he agreed to honor them and we did the deal….
> 
> The delta of 55 dollars a point over the current “safe” ROFR floor for the resort did suck, but I got to book what we wanted at 11 months out. The delta was also less than what it would have cost to rent the points to book this one reservation and I have the extra points unrestricted for use at VDH, Poly2, etc. for many years. It made the pain more bearable for me.
> 
> Want to add on another 150 to 200 points at CCV in the next few years and there is a very high % chance those will be resale.
> 
> Good luck to you in your hunt for points be they direct or resale. May the ROFR monster be kind


I was thinking of contacting my guide about CCV points that we discussed a few weeks ago too. May I ask how long ago did you add on your CCV points at the discount? We discussed it then started focusing on VGF and never circled back. Direct would probably work best for me since I would like the option to use them at VDH. Thanks.


----------



## NVDISFamily

AchieverGal said:


> I was thinking of contacting my guide about CCV points that we discussed a few weeks ago too. May I ask how long ago did you add on your CCV points at the discount? We discussed it then started focusing on VGF and never circled back. Direct would probably work best for me since I would like the option to use them at VDH. Thanks.


It wasn’t much of a discount. When we were talking about CCV direct it was 225 a point so we had some numbers run with a few points there and a few points at VGF (as that’s what I thought I wanted). We then already had a trip planned to go see the resorts and in the middle of that planning and us getting on site it jumped to 240. We talked about CCV and did the tour but at the end went with Riviera on the trip. A few days after we came back home I realized I wanted to have at least a few points at CCV to be able to do a split stay (WL is just magical to us) so we asked if there was any way they could honor the 225. It wasn’t an immediate yes, but they were able to accommodate.

It sounds you also have our concern and are willing to think about paying way more for direct…. It’s not cheap but I do want to try and ninja in at VDH over the years and CCV is a long enough contract where it kind of makes sense…….

You might have luck getting the 225 if your guide has some documentation showing you had discussed this pricing already…. Wish you the best.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Aulani closed. Finally.


----------



## Ginamarie

mickeyhellyeah said:


> we’re waiting on a very similar deal! AKL 220 points $128pp, day 30 today! want to buy from an international seller if this one falls through, however we’re international too so I believe there’s a cost as we have to purchase something due to the tax


They usually won’t do an international seller with an international buyer.


----------



## Johtull12

Ginamarie said:


> $70/point
> 
> I’ve been in an ongoing conversation with a broker about another 210 point contract but the seller wants 90+ a point. I’m not paying that much!


Yep $70 is super low even for HHI. That's a literal no brainer for the DIS team. The market is at what mid 80's? That was someones unloading for a will distribution or to ditch the dues knowing Disney would take it. That 20% markdown would be like BLT at $136. lol Always worth a shot though!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Johtull12 said:


> Yep $70 is super low even for HHI. That's a literal no brainer for the DIS team. The market is at what mid 80's? That was someones unloading for a will distribution or to ditch the dues knowing Disney would take it. That 20% markdown would be like BLT at $136. lol Always worth a shot though!!


I see a 140 a point CCV out there but thankfully it’s not my UY so I cant help feed the ROFR monster…….


----------



## pianomanzano

NVDISFamily said:


> I see a 140 a point CCV out there but thankfully it’s not my UY so I cant help feed the ROFR monster…….


I’ll make you feel even better. It’s one of those auction listings where the reserve price isn’t met yet, as with all of those other auction listings.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Question for the experts: Does/Can Disney buy resale contracts from brokers to flip?


----------



## Ginamarie

Johtull12 said:


> Yep $70 is super low even for HHI. That's a literal no brainer for the DIS team. The market is at what mid 80's? That was someones unloading for a will distribution or to ditch the dues knowing Disney would take it. That 20% markdown would be like BLT at $136. lol Always worth a shot though!!


I’ve had a few sellers willing to take $70-75. The broker I’ve been talking to also seems to think large HHI contracts should be valued in the mid to high $70s. I’ve seen it passing in the low 70s. Between the dues and the short term, it’s hard to bid $80+


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> I’ll make you feel even better. It’s one of those auction listings where the reserve price isn’t met yet, as with all of those other auction listings.


Those auctions seem to rarely meet the minimum reserve. I’m not sure it’s working as a marketing tool.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul 55555 said:


> Every time they buy an okw Contract they turn it into a 2057 so they are working on the problem.



And every original owner who sells has to sign a quit claim deed before it can go through so even the 2042 contracts out there just go back to Disney  it will be interesting


----------



## pianomanzano

Ginamarie said:


> Those auctions seem to rarely meet the minimum reserve. I’m not sure it’s working as a marketing tool.


Agreed. I also don’t like that they charge a $250 “buyers premium” admin fee. Bad enough that the reserve prices are presumably equivalent to what regular resale listings are going for, then they want to charge an admin fee on top. Hardly a deal!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

pianomanzano said:


> Agreed. I also don’t like that they charge a $250 “buyers premium” admin fee. Bad enough that the reserve prices are presumably equivalent to what regular resale listings are going for, then they want to charge an admin fee on top. Hardly a deal!


Totally agree!  Just another timeshare sales tactic. I ignore those listings.


----------



## julie-o

can someone please tell me how they find a contract from an international seller? I’ve been looking at contracts for months on multiple sights but haven’t seen any listed as international seller.


----------



## motherof5

DonMacGregor said:


> Not sure how I'd feel about paying a fee to "win" a contract I might still lose in ROFR. Do you only pay the auction fee if it passes ROFR?


How do you find a auction site?  Never heard of  it but interested.


----------



## motherof5

Minnie84 said:


> Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Flash_Sloth said:


> And I've been regularly checking my spam folder as well. Just in case an important email may have been incorrectly categorized.


I did this with my first contract years ago.  Good luck.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Johtull12 said:


> Love that you helped a seller! There's a 270 "not stripped" contract for OKW out there for $105 and it's been reduced 3 or 4 times...Anybody looking for a one in a million shot at cheap points should help them out, keep watching it drop and feel bad. Maybe OKW goes sub $100 now? So big and spacious it's just that bus


I came across a $95/point OKW contract earlier this month.


----------



## motherof5

alohatok1986 said:


> alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19
> 
> It might be a bad idea to send a second small contract when I haven’t had my first (100 pointer) accepted… esp bc this would be my first DVC and set the tone for UY (a subject I’m already wary about) but I’m feeling like both have a decent shot. We’ll see.


I have 3 contracts UY Feb/March/April.  It hasn't been bad and I usually travel Feb so works out great.


----------



## motherof5

geargrinder said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19
> 
> Went in with a low offer, and somewhat offended the seller.  They gave the broker the "I know what I got" speech and only came down a smidge.  I figured its about the going rate and I don't have to worry much about ROFR this time.


Hoping you get it!


----------



## Flash_Sloth

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Question for the experts: Does/Can Disney buy resale contracts from brokers to flip?


Sure, but it still has to go through ROFR.  But seriously, I can't think of any reason why they can't buy resale contracts. And just like the ones they buy back with ROFR, I assume that they flip them.


----------



## motherof5

hereforthechurros said:


> I came across a $95/point OKW contract earlier this month.


Wow that's cheaper than I paid 5 years ago.  Wonder if it went through.


----------



## EricLaurie

Ericlaurie---$160-$18537-110-CCV@WL-Apr--1/21, 26/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 7/21

waiting…


----------



## Minnie84

motherof5 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks!!! We are so happy!


----------



## DonMacGregor

motherof5 said:


> How do you find a auction site?  Never heard of  it but interested.


No clue, never used one.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> I’m hopeful for an Aulani fire sale + subsidized dues promo in a few years. I’d buy a few hundred points direct at 120 ish a point with sub dues…..


There is no such thing as an Aulani subsidized dues direct. Hypothetically if Disney were to ever ROFR back a subsidized contract I guess.


----------



## Joel22

AchieverGal said:


> I was thinking of contacting my guide about CCV points that we discussed a few weeks ago too. May I ask how long ago did you add on your CCV points at the discount? We discussed it then started focusing on VGF and never circled back. Direct would probably work best for me since I would like the option to use them at VDH. Thanks.


I wouldn't at the moment. They are $240 a point which is just insane


----------



## DsneyDude1

motherof5 said:


> Wow that's cheaper than I paid 5 years ago.  Wonder if it went through.


I can tell you I couldn't even get a $120 past the monster.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> There is no such thing as an Aulani subsidized dues direct. Hypothetically if Disney were to ever ROFR back a subsidized contract I guess.


Thanks. Based on your post I did a bit more research and found out that the sub dues AUL were due to a forecasting error when the resort was first sold. I thought they were a marketing promo to help get sales going during a down time.

Where there goes my dream of super cheap AUL with sub dues direct. I was hopeful that they might just go crazy fire sale mode in the coming few years and offer something like that


----------



## Brian Noble

Yeah, that forecasting error cost several executives their jobs. It was...not good.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Thanks. Based on your post I did a bit more research and found out that the sub dues AUL were due to a forecasting error when the resort was first sold. I thought they were a marketing promo to help get sales going during a down time.
> 
> Where there goes my dream of super cheap AUL with sub dues direct. I was hopeful that they might just go crazy fire sale mode in the coming few years and offer something like that


I don’t think Disney is in any rush to sell out Aulani. Sure they’ll have some nice incentives once in awhile. But I think they’re doing just fine using the unsold points for cash bookings.  If you’re looking for a sub contract, they pop up once in awhile on the resale listings. And I wouldn’t pay more than $130pp for it. I bought mine for $125pp but it was a loaded contract.


----------



## Brian Noble

For grins I took a look to see what near-term Aulani availability was like. For the second week of August, there are just a couple of smaller room categories left. This is maybe a bit unusual, as Hawaii has been _booming_ with tourism, but still.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Wow, in anticipation of having my AKV bid taken I was poking around for an alternative and I saw a Grand Flo contract at $285 a point. I don’t normally look at those but that seems crazy for a resale with no point carry over doesn’t it?


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t think Disney is in any rush to sell out Aulani. Sure they’ll have some nice incentives once in awhile. But I think they’re doing just fine using the unsold points for cash bookings.  If you’re looking for a sub contract, they pop up once in awhile on the resale listings. And I wouldn’t pay more than $130pp for it. I bought mine for $125pp but it was a loaded contract.


Hopefully the 7 month booking window will stay okay for years to come. I also would prefer an ocean view 2BR for most trips, so I hope this will help me out


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> For grins I took a look to see what near-term Aulani availability was like. For the second week of August, there are just a couple of smaller room categories left. This is maybe a bit unusual, as Hawaii has been _booming_ with tourism, but still.


Aulani inventory (and the points chart) is weird. There's a stretch in June where it flips from dirt cheap pricing to Christmas pricing and I can't figure out for the life of me why.


----------



## Brian Noble

Maybe some major holiday in Japan?

(Edited: doesn't look like it, at least not that I can see.)


----------



## Disneykate605

Keppyslinger said:


> Wow, in anticipation of having my AKV bid taken I was poking around for an alternative and I saw a Grand Flo contract at $285 a point. I don’t normally look at those but that seems crazy for a resale with no point carry over doesn’t it?


Are you sure that the listing wasn't actually a Grand Californian listing?


----------



## mrsap

Day 35.


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> Aulani inventory (and the points chart) is weird. There's a stretch in June where it flips from dirt cheap pricing to Christmas pricing and I can't figure out for the life of me why.


Some info/research from the 9th Island (if you didn't know Las Vegas is the 9th island of HI).

Per my co-workers from Oahu, June is just crazy busy due to the start of the summer holiday season where a lot of family comes in from the mainland for a long holiday to see family, plus just a bunch of tourists wanting to visit at the start of the summer season.

They all said Spring is the best time to go for whale watching


----------



## Roughians_satchel

CaptainAmerica said:


> Aulani inventory (and the points chart) is weird. There's a stretch in June where it flips from dirt cheap pricing to Christmas pricing and I can't figure out for the life of me why.



It's West Coast school schedule.  They don't get out until mid-ish June and are out through August.  It's relatively easy and inexpensive for people who live out West to hop over to Hawaii.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Disneykate605 said:


> Are you sure that the listing wasn't actually a Grand Californian listing?


215 is the highest VGF contract I can find. That is still a bit crazy given current direct incentives. It's also not bite sized or loaded so it's silly... But not 285 (at least from what I can see).


----------



## Brian Noble

Roughians_satchel said:


> It's West Coast school schedule.


Makes sense. This is what is dictating our window for our '23 Hawaii trip, but it is UCLA's calendar, not the K-12 one.


----------



## TraJon

NV


mrsap said:


> View attachment 687009
> 
> Day 35.


Oh no! What resort? We are at day 23, and I am nervous nelly.


----------



## christophles

TraJon said:


> NV
> 
> Oh no! What resort? We are at day 23, and I am nervous nelly.


I'm assuming SSR based on the 1st page of this thread. I'm at day 30 now for SSR myself.


----------



## mrsap

TraJon said:


> NV
> 
> Oh no! What resort? We are at day 23, and I am nervous nelly.


SSR


----------



## Keppyslinger

Disneykate605 said:


> Are you sure that the listing wasn't actually a Grand Californian listing?


I was right up until you said something.
You are totally right. My bad.


----------



## TraJon

mrsap said:


> SSR


Good luck!


----------



## mrsap

TraJon said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! You too!


----------



## TraJon

christophles said:


> I'm assuming SSR based on the 1st page of this thread. I'm at day 30 now for SSR myself.


Thanks!! I hope you hear soon..  I tell myself it’s worth it in the end.


----------



## Nursemanit

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t think Disney is in any rush to sell out Aulani. Sure they’ll have some nice incentives once in awhile. But I think they’re doing just fine using the unsold points for cash bookings.  If you’re looking for a sub contract, they pop up once in awhile on the resale listings. And I wouldn’t pay more than $130pp for it. I bought mine for $125pp but it was a loaded contract.


Exactly- same with RR - they don't seem to care about sales timelines. Is it possible that they have factored in servicing in the debt to the maintenance?


----------



## Ginamarie

NVDISFamily said:


> Thanks. Based on your post I did a bit more research and found out that the sub dues AUL were due to a forecasting error when the resort was first sold. I thought they were a marketing promo to help get sales going during a down time.
> 
> Where there goes my dream of super cheap AUL with sub dues direct. I was hopeful that they might just go crazy fire sale mode in the coming few years and offer something like that


It’s still nice to dream!!


----------



## Ginamarie

I saw BLT 50 pointer listed for $140 today.
Not my use year.
Almost definitely will be taken in ROFR.

I was still really tempted to bid on it.


----------



## quakerlaw

quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> I don’t think Disney is in any rush to sell out Aulani. Sure they’ll have some nice incentives once in awhile. But I think they’re doing just fine using the unsold points for cash bookings.


This has always been my contention.


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> Exactly- same with RR - they don't seem to care about sales timelines. Is it possible that they have factored in servicing in the debt to the maintenance?



The sales timeline for RIV isn’t that far off given the impacts of the pandemic which may never be known fully. 6 million points takes a long time to sell, even if it was averaging 100k which would be considered strong, it would take 5 years, and it’s only been 3 years and 3 months. 

However, what is not declared into DVC can be rented by Disney for cash. Given how popular the resort is..here now and talked to many cash guests..I don’t think it’s a major issue if it takes a bit longer since they are getting guests.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

mickeyhellyeah said:


> we’re waiting on a very similar deal! AKL 220 points $128pp, day 30 today! want to buy from an international seller if this one falls through, however we’re international too so I believe there’s a cost as we have to purchase something due to the tax



All you need is an ITIN.   Most FIRPTA specialists will charge you $50 to do that for you if all you are doing is buying.  When both buyer and seller are international, it’s very important that you ask for proof from the title insurer that the sellers FIRPTA was collected and paid to the IRS, otherwise the IRS can come back to the buyer to collect those taxes.  That’s why some Brokers don’t recommend international buyers buy from international sellers.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Ginamarie said:


> I saw BLT 50 pointer listed for $140 today.
> Not my use year.
> Almost definitely will be taken in ROFR.
> 
> I was still really tempted to bid on it.


I've seen several low contracts.  I think most people are scared to bid because there is no way it will pass.  Honestly I'm not sure why I keep checking listings because I tell myself we aren't buying anything else for awhile.


----------



## Nursemanit

Sandisw said:


> The sales timeline for RIV isn’t that far off given the impacts of the pandemic which may never be known fully. 6 million points takes a long time to sell, even if it was averaging 100k which would be considered strong, it would take 5 years, and it’s only been 3 years and 3 months.
> 
> However, what is not declared into DVC can be rented by Disney for cash. Given how popular the resort is..here now and talked to many cash guests..I don’t think it’s a major issue if it takes a bit longer since they are getting guests.


We are both basically saying the same thing- DVC is not panicked about the timeline so they are not going to have a firesale any time soon. Best to accept that the current price is only going to go north.

SSR however is another case- I would not be buying resale when DVC is buying 40% - Competition with DVC is fruitless


----------



## CarolynFH

NVDISFamily said:


> Based on your post I did a bit more research and found out that the sub dues AUL were due to a forecasting error when the resort was first sold. I thought they were a marketing promo to help get sales going during a down time.


Just FYI - the state of Hawaii apparently felt that the “forecasting error” was intentional, and DVD had to pause sales of Aulani while they corrected it. The issue was serious enough that 3 high-level DVC executives, including the VP Jim Lewis, lost their jobs. These links may be of interest:

https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/aul...pdate-on-aulani-sales-dues-subsidy-for-owners

https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/owning-dvc/1670-jim-lewis-out-at-dvc.


----------



## npatellye

Ginamarie said:


> I saw BLT 50 pointer listed for $140 today.
> Not my use year.
> Almost definitely will be taken in ROFR.
> 
> I was still really tempted to bid on it.


That caught my eye and I’m not even looking


----------



## Ginamarie

DisneyKim41 said:


> I've seen several low contracts.  I think most people are scared to bid because there is no way it will pass.  Honestly I'm not sure why I keep checking listings because I tell myself we aren't buying anything else for awhile.


I am always looking!! A dangerous pastime, I know.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CarolynFH said:


> Just FYI - the state of Hawaii apparently felt that the “forecasting error” was intentional, and DVD had to pause sales of Aulani while they corrected it. The issue was serious enough that 3 high-level DVC executives, including the VP Jim Lewis, lost their jobs. These links may be of interest:
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/resorts/aul...pdate-on-aulani-sales-dues-subsidy-for-owners
> 
> https://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/owning-dvc/1670-jim-lewis-out-at-dvc.



Does anyone know if the Transient Accommodation Tax is lower for stays using subsidized points?


----------



## The_MT

Ginamarie said:


> I am always looking!! A dangerous pastime, I know.


Me too!


----------



## Unclelude

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Does anyone know if the Transient Accommodation Tax is lower for stays using subsidized points?


My guess would be no. I think the tax is based on value of the room/stay... We stayed there on SSR points, not sure how they would do that math... Good question though... Not sure.


----------



## Ginamarie

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Does anyone know if the Transient Accommodation Tax is lower for stays using subsidized points?


It’s based on room size. It has nothing to do with dues paid.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Does anyone know if the Transient Accommodation Tax is lower for stays using subsidized points?


I can’t see why it would be


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ginamarie said:


> It’s based on room size. It has nothing to do with dues paid.


Not according to the Hawaii Department of Taxation. They hide the math, but it's definitely based on dues.



But you're right that "subsidized dues" don't matter. They don't reduce the total dues on the property, it's just that Disney pays a piece of them.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Not according to the Hawaii Department of Taxation. They hide the math, but it's definitely based on dues.
> 
> View attachment 687152
> 
> But you're right that "subsidized dues" don't matter. They don't reduce the total dues on the property, it's just that Disney pays a piece of them.


Interesting!
I just know it’s costing us a pretty penny this year. (12 nights with a one bedroom and a two bedroom)


----------



## PolynesianPip

erinkristen04 said:


> Ok, this may be a dumb question but the recent posts about inclusion of a middle name/matching membership got me thinking…
> 
> How do they link up/connect the DVC membership to your MDE profile? My husband goes by his middle name, so that’s what his MDE profile we set up years ago uses. We are currently waiting to close on our first DVC contract, and with it being a real estate transaction we are using his legal name instead. Could there be some sort of hiccup with associating his membership with his existing MDE due to a discrepancy with the name?



Did you figure out the answer? Have you done it yet?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Interesting!
> I just know it’s costing us a pretty penny this year. (12 nights with a one bedroom and a two bedroom)


12 nights at Aulani! That’s insane!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> Not according to the Hawaii Department of Taxation. They hide the math, but it's definitely based on dues.
> 
> View attachment 687152
> 
> But you're right that "subsidized dues" don't matter. They don't reduce the total dues on the property, it's just that Disney pays a piece of them.



This is very helpful!  Thanks Cap!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> 12 nights at Aulani! That’s insane!


I’m planning my first Aulani trip in 2023 or 24. How many days would you suggest? Hoping to stop at Disneyland to break up the long flight if VGC or even VDH is possible.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> I’m planning my first Aulani trip in 2023 or 24. How many days would you suggest? Hoping to stop at Disneyland to break up the long flight if VGC or even VDH is possible.


All depends on how much you want to do and when you think you'll be back. Our first trip was 7 nights at a moderate pace and we felt it was too short. Our second trip was 9 nights with a loaded itinerary and we felt it was too short. Our next trip will be 8 or 9 nights at a moderate pace. 

If you're planning this as a once-in-a-lifetime trip, your might feel compelled to do all that Oahu has to offer, which would be like two weeks.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> All depends on how much you want to do and when you think you'll be back. Our first trip was 7 nights at a moderate pace and we felt it was too short. Our second trip was 9 nights with a loaded itinerary and we felt it was too short. Our next trip will be 8 or 9 nights at a moderate pace.
> 
> If you're planning this as a once-in-a-lifetime trip, your might feel compelled to do all that Oahu has to offer, which would be like two weeks.


We do own an Aulani contract and do hope to go more often if the flight is not sooo long from the east coast. I want to go for my 50th, maybe not once but definitely the first in the lifetime. 10 days is doable I think but I need to plan how many points to bank and borrow.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> We do own an Aulani contract and do hope to go more often if the flight is not sooo long from the east coast. I want to go for my 50th, maybe not once but definitely the first in the lifetime. 10 days is doable I think but I need to plan how many points to bank and borrow.


This is a very unpopular opinion but I mean it sincerely. The flight isn't that bad at all. Most people are used to flying on narrow-body jets with a 3-3 seating configuration. But the direct flights from the East Coast are on wide body 2-4-2 jets, which are so much more comfortable, especially if you pay a bit extra for Premium Economy or Extra Comfort or whatever they call it. I'd rather fly 11 hours from Boston to Honolulu on a big plane than 6 hours from Boston to Los Angeles on a small plane. 

My recent long-haul trips:
- Hawaii, kids 5 and 2, wife 8 months pregnant
- Hawaii, kids 7, 4, and 1, with masks
- Vancouver, kids 7, 4, and 2, with masks

I found the Hawaii flights to be infinitely more pleasant.


----------



## limace

I’d suggest doing some time on another island while you are there! We love Maui-amazing snorkeling.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

limace said:


> I’d suggest doing some time on another island while you are there! We love Maui-amazing snorkeling.


IMO it's too much coming from the East Coast unless you have at least two weeks.  Checking in, unpacking, getting settled, repacking, checking out, back to the airport, return the rental car, rent a new car, off to a new hotel, checking in, unpacking, getting settled... You consume way too much of your available time with logistics and transportation.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I’m planning my first Aulani trip in 2023 or 24. How many days would you suggest? Hoping to stop at Disneyland to break up the long flight if VGC or even VDH is possible.


I would do 4-5 nights at Aulani and 5 nights on Maui or Kauai.


----------



## Imurhuckleberry

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'd rather fly 11 hours from Boston to Honolulu on a big plane than 6 hours from Boston to Los Angeles on a small plane


100% this! Those big planes are built for long flights. so much nicer even in cattle class. 

You're still spending the same amount of time in the air so I never understood why anyone would want to split it up with a multi hour layover in a crowded airport.

Different story if you're enjoying a 2-3 day stopover on the west coast. But not a same day connection. That just creates an 18 hour, nightmare travel day. 

Bring some books, video games, good headphones (noise cancelling), snacks, and maybe even sleep aid


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> IMO it's too much coming from the East Coast unless you have at least two weeks.  Checking in, unpacking, getting settled, repacking, checking out, back to the airport, return the rental car, rent a new car, off to a new hotel, checking in, unpacking, getting settled... You consume way too much of your available time with logistics and transportation.


I flew 17 hour nonstop flight a few times to Asia years ago. I flew premium economy because I’m not a person can fall asleep on the plane.


----------



## Brian Noble

Unfortunately, DTW has not flown direct to any of the islands in a while, but Delta is adding one to HNL in '23. When we are forced to connect, we always include one extra night on the return leg somewhere on the west coast to avoid the red-eye and break up the travel a little bit. After last summer's experience landing in OGG at 9PM local, we might start breaking up the trip there as well.

And strong endorsement of the "two weeks, minimum" idea coming from that far away--even if you're staying only on one island. Our last trip was a week on Maui followed by two weeks on Kauai, and that was not too long. Next summer we are planning one week on the Big Island followed by a week on Kauai, and that might be on the short side...

As for snorkeling: we thought the best shoreline options were around the Big Island, especially 49 Black Sand, though Captain Cook's itself was meh. Molokini crater off Maui was _outstanding_ but it requires a charter/tour boat to get there.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> When we are forced to connect, we always include one extra night on the return leg somewhere on the west coast to avoid the red-eye and break up the travel a little bit.


Yuuuuup.  My kids are absolute pros flying West.  Legitimately perfect behavior.  The redeye coming East was a NIGHTMARE.  None of them slept more than 10 minutes, meaning I didn't sleep more than 10 minutes.  The subsequent drive home (~2 hours from Boston around 6am) was legitimately dangerous.  I've never been so tired in my life.


----------



## pinkxray

Ginamarie said:


> I saw BLT 50 pointer listed for $140 today.
> Not my use year.
> Almost definitely will be taken in ROFR.
> 
> I was still really tempted to bid on it.


I missed this one. Was it on a site that can be shared here?
I am debating on buying BLT resale or waiting for Poly 2. If I saw a small BLT contract for $140 I would definitely give it a shot.

Maybe someone at dvc falls asleep while throwing darts at ROFR and I get lucky.


----------



## CarolynFH

Brian Noble said:


> Unfortunately, DTW has not flown direct to any of the islands in a while, but Delta is adding one to HNL in '23. When we are forced to connect, we always include one extra night on the return leg somewhere on the west coast to avoid the red-eye and break up the travel a little bit. After last summer's experience landing in OGG at 9PM local, we might start breaking up the trip there as well.
> 
> And strong endorsement of the "two weeks, minimum" idea coming from that far away--even if you're staying only on one island. Our last trip was a week on Maui followed by two weeks on Kauai, and that was not too long. Next summer we are planning one week on the Big Island followed by a week on Kauai, and that might be on the short side...
> 
> As for snorkeling: we thought the best shoreline options were around the Big Island, especially 49 Black Sand, though Captain Cook's itself was meh. Molokini crater off Maui was _outstanding_ but it requires a charter/tour boat to get there.


Sounds to me as if you're gradually working towards living there....  

But I agree - we live in Texas, and even with that the nonstop flights home from HNL were killers.  Next time I hope to stop off in Anaheim for a couple of days on the way back.


----------



## Ginamarie

pinkxray said:


> I missed this one. Was it on a site that can be shared here?
> I am debating on buying BLT resale or waiting for Poly 2. If I saw a small BLT contract for $140 I would definitely give it a shot.
> 
> Maybe someone at dvc falls asleep while throwing darts at ROFR and I get lucky.


Fidelity (I know I’m allowed to mention them!)


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> I’m planning my first Aulani trip in 2023 or 24. How many days would you suggest? Hoping to stop at Disneyland to break up the long flight if VGC or even VDH is possible.


We've been to Hawaii twice. Our second trip we spent 12 nights. 7 on Maui and 5 at Aulani. That was a perfect amount of time. We are planning for next summer and I'd like to do 5 at Aulani and 5 on the Big Island with at least 2 days and Disneyland on our way there.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

keirabella2012 said:


> We've been to Hawaii twice. Our second trip we spent 12 nights. 7 on Maui and 5 at Aulani. That was a perfect amount of time. We are planning for next summer and I'd like to do 5 at Aulani and 5 on the Big Island with at least 2 days and Disneyland on our way there.


Do you do Oahu "stuff" besides Aulani, or do you park it in a lounge chair and chill?


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> 12 nights at Aulani! That’s insane!


It may sound like a lot BUT- we live on the east coast and won’t be flying to Hawaii often. This is our first time.
DVC is the most affordable way for us to stay because we already own the points. I have four kids (always need two hotel rooms or a suite) and we are bringing most of our family, so 14 people. While I would like to explore other islands, there is a lot to do on Oahu and we want to spend time at the resort too, and buying that many hotel rooms on Maui or the Big Island would blow my budget. Using our points eats up the bulk of our hotel costs (transient tax will still need to get paid), and means we got to splurge on food, rental car and tours.


Chia1974 said:


> I’m planning my first Aulani trip in 2023 or 24. How many days would you suggest? Hoping to stop at Disneyland to break up the long flight if VGC or even VDH is possible.


We looked into splitting the flights but it would have added too many extra expenses and we decided to concentrate our budget in Hawaii. Coming from the east coast, I always knew we needed 10+ nights to make the flight seem worthwhile, and I didn’t want to leave Hawaii thinking there’s so much more I need to do on Oahu! We did a week in Rome/Amalfi coast in April and boy do I need to go back there again.


CaptainAmerica said:


> This is a very unpopular opinion but I mean it sincerely. The flight isn't that bad at all. Most people are used to flying on narrow-body jets with a 3-3 seating configuration. But the direct flights from the East Coast are on wide body 2-4-2 jets, which are so much more comfortable, especially if you pay a bit extra for Premium Economy or Extra Comfort or whatever they call it. I'd rather fly 11 hours from Boston to Honolulu on a big plane than 6 hours from Boston to Los Angeles on a small plane.
> 
> My recent long-haul trips:
> - Hawaii, kids 5 and 2, wife 8 months pregnant
> - Hawaii, kids 7, 4, and 1, with masks
> - Vancouver, kids 7, 4, and 2, with masks
> 
> I found the Hawaii flights to be infinitely more pleasant.


Thank you for this!! We did a long flight to/from Italy in the spring and I didn’t think it was awful (also on a larger plane) but we didn’t have the younger kids along (just me and the 16 year old). We leave in the morning, so I’ll be back with results soon.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> It may sound like a lot BUT- we live on the east coast and won’t be flying to Hawaii often. This is our first time.
> DVC is the most affordable way for us to stay because we already own the points. I have four kids (always need two hotel rooms or a suite) and we are bringing most of our family, so 14 people. While I would like to explore other islands, there is a lot to do on Oahu and we want to spend time at the resort too, and buying that many hotel rooms on Maui or the Big Island would blow my budget. Using our points eats up the bulk of our hotel costs (transient tax will still need to get paid), and means we got to splurge on food, rental car and tours.
> 
> We looked into splitting the flights but it would have added too many extra expenses and we decided to concentrate our budget in Hawaii. Coming from the east coast, I always knew we needed 10+ nights to make the flight seem worthwhile, and I didn’t want to leave Hawaii thinking there’s so much more I need to do on Oahu! We did a week in Rome/Amalfi coast in April and boy do I need to go back there again.
> 
> Thank you for this!! We did a long flight to/from Italy in the spring and I didn’t think it was awful (also on a larger plane) but we didn’t have the younger kids along (just me and the 16 year old). We leave in the morning, so I’ll be back with results soon.


We're in So Cal and it's only 5-1/2 hours and around $650 bucks round trip ($350 if you can stomach Southworst). 4-day weekends are not entirely out of the comfort zone.

I'll go ahead and see myself out now...


----------



## DisneyKim41

DonMacGregor said:


> We're in So Cal and it's only 5-1/2 hours and around $650 bucks round trip ($350 if you can stomach Southworst). 4-day weekends are not entirely out of the comfort zone.
> 
> I'll go ahead and see myself out now...


Southwest in general or sw to Hawaii?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> We're in So Cal and it's only 5-1/2 hours and around $650 bucks round trip ($350 if you can stomach Southworst). 4-day weekends are not entirely out of the comfort zone.
> 
> I'll go ahead and see myself out now...


Weird because Southwest and JetBlue are by far my favorite services for the three hour flights between New England and Florida.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> Weird because Southwest and JetBlue are by far my favorite services for the three hour flights between New England and Florida.


Same for me, re:southwest. I’m mad that they reduced the nonstops to MCO from PHL to once a week. They would do that after I earned enough for a companion pass!


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Weird because Southwest and JetBlue are by far my favorite services for the three hour flights between New England and Florida.


I'll do Southwest local (like LAX to SFO, PHX or SAC), say maybe 2 hours or less. Anything longer than that, and that seat pitch and limited service starts to wear. I used to use them exclusively for business flights in and around California (same day return) due to their robust schedule (at one point they had a flight back from the Bay Area and Vegas to Orange County every hour, all day), but they've cut back so much on routes and frequency that they aren't such a great benefit.

I have to fly to Miami next week on business, and my round trip on Delta in Comfort+ is $1,058, First Class was $1,600 when I booked a few days ago, but I should be able to upgrade due to status. For giggles, I checked Southwest, and the same itinerary came to $1,296, and the shortest trip duration is 8:25 out, and 9:15 back in. No thanks.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DonMacGregor said:


> We're in So Cal and it's only 5-1/2 hours and around $650 bucks round trip ($350 if you can stomach Southworst). 4-day weekends are not entirely out of the comfort zone.
> 
> I'll go ahead and see myself out now...


I’m with you! We’re in SoCal as well, and we love the fact that we can get on a 7 am Hawaiian Airlines flight and be on the ground in Honolulu by 10. Throwing in some time to pick up a rental car, we can be at Aulani by 11:30.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DisneyKim41 said:


> Southwest in general or sw to Hawaii?


I have probably flown them 300 times in the past. Was A-List Preferred with a companion pass for probably 8 or 9 years. They've cut back on routes and flights so much, and raised their fares to the point that they don't hold a candle to Delta on anything outside of my local area (California, Arizona, Nevada). I actually have almost 100,000 points sitting there, and I'll probably use them to buy tickets for family or friends. In all honesty, if I had a hankering to run off to Oahu for a weekend on a whim, I'd man-up and use the points, but I wouldn't pay to sit in one of their 737's with that tiny seat pitch for 5 hours if it was on my dime.


----------



## NVDISFamily

So far the best non-stop option from Las Vegas to Orlando seems to be Spirit...... Wasn't able to do it on the last trip due to such short notice but I'll try and get the Big Front seats for the family for the next trip. Spirit plus the big seat isn't complete dog chow......


----------



## TraJon

With all the extra charging lately with the airlines, we started using a shipping company to do our luggage which opened up some cheap flights!  And what a joy that our luggage arrives before we do and makes traveling way easier. It’s also cheaper. We ship two under 50 pound suitcases.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m with you! We’re in SoCal as well, and we love the fact that we can get on a 7 am Hawaiian Airlines flight and be on the ground in Honolulu by 10. Throwing in some time to pick up a rental car, we can be at Aulani by 11:30.


HA1 baby!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> HA1 baby!


HA89 rise up.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I’ve come to despise air travel. I long for the days of packing up the van and road tripping to Disney. #islandlife


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’ve come to despise air travel. I long for the days of packing up the van and road tripping to Disney. #islandlife


My mom always tries to convince me that I should fly less and road trip more. Then I spend 30 minutes in the car with my kids and I'm ready to take a nighttime stroll down the middle of the interstate.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> My mom always tries to convince me that I should fly less and road trip more. Then I spend 30 minutes in the car with my kids and I'm ready to take a nighttime stroll down the middle of the interstate.


This is true. My kids can barely make it from Honolulu to the North Shore without asking when will we get there


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> This is true. My kids can barely make it from Honolulu to the North Shore without asking when will we get there


Who doesn't enjoy the vibrant metropolis that is Wahiawa?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> Who doesn't enjoy the vibrant metropolis that is Wahiawa?


I'm personally a big fan of "getting stuck behind rush hour traffic at the army base."


----------



## Keppyslinger

Today is official day 30…
‘Hopefully I hear something early in the coming week. I saw a fall back contract that could work if the first falls through.


----------



## dlam32

DisneyKim41 said:


> I've seen several low contracts.  I think most people are scared to bid because there is no way it will pass.  Honestly I'm not sure why I keep checking listings because I tell myself we aren't buying anything else for awhile.


add-on-itis is a hell of a disease. It is insuferable.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

dlam32 said:


> add-on-itis is a hell of a disease. It is insuferable.


I currently have double the points I need and I was shopping for a new contract this afternoon.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I currently have double the points I need and I was shopping for a new contract this afternoon.


“I think” I have double the points I need lol!
I rented a lot of points but that makes me want to buy more. I put in some low offers but no luck yet!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> “I think” I have double the points I need lol!
> I rented a lot of points but that makes me want to buy more. I put in some low offers but no luck yet!


I think it's about 50/50 whether the market takes a giant nosedive in the next year and if Aulani gets down into the 80s, I'm going to end up with a thousand points.


----------



## macman123

dlam32 said:


> add-on-itis is a hell of a disease. It is insuferable.



I can personally vouch for this.

I intended to only ever get 1,000 points. I now have 3,700.

I got another 200 RIV a few weeks ago....!


----------



## wdw4rfam

HIRyeDVC said:


> I’ve come to despise air travel. I long for the days of packing up the van and road tripping to Disney. #islandlife


We drive down from Ohio twice a year. We love it. Can pack whatever we want. Stop and get groceries, have the car if buses are slow. I don’t want to be thrown back into reality in 2 hours on a plane. I can’t leave disney after 10-12 days and go to work the next morning


----------



## wdw4rfam

Keppyslinger said:


> Today is official day 30…
> ‘Hopefully I hear something early in the coming week. I saw a fall back contract that could work if the first falls through.


I’m on 25. Not too nervous because it’s poly. But want to use the points. I don’t understand if they aren’t buying Poly why they take the full 30’days to let it go


----------



## Brian Noble

dlam32 said:


> add-on-itis is a hell of a disease. It is insuferable.


We have a saying around the recovery tables: The only thing we ever wanted was more.


----------



## Keppyslinger

wdw4rfam said:


> I’m on 25. Not too nervous because it’s poly. But want to use the points. I don’t understand if they aren’t buying Poly why they take the full 30’days to let it go


Who knows. Let’s hope this is the week we hear something.
I’m pulling for you!


----------



## limace

macman123 said:


> I can personally vouch for this.
> 
> I intended to only ever get 1,000 points. I now have 3,700.
> 
> I got another 200 RIV a few weeks ago....!


30K in dues a year would be a tough pill to swallow!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

limace said:


> 30K in dues a year would be a tough pill to swallow!


But dammit I'm willing to try.


----------



## keirabella2012

CaptainAmerica said:


> Do you do Oahu "stuff" besides Aulani, or do you park it in a lounge chair and chill?


We explored. We hiked diamond head, snorkeled Hanauma Bay, went to Toa Luau and we also did a few resort only days. On our first visit we stayed in Waikiki and visited Pearl Harbor and Ioloni Palace as well as Byodo-in-temple.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Do you all have any idea how hard it is to quell addonitis while skimming this thread on a regular basis? Actually, you probably do...


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28, passed 7/24

4 UYs here we come!


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24


----------



## whochschild

whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24


----------



## TraJon

CaptainAmerica said:


> But dammit I'm willing to try.


----------



## TraJon

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24


I have been watching for you! Congrats!!! We are the 28th for Boulder


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Weird because Southwest and JetBlue are by far my favorite services for the three hour flights between New England and Florida.


And just yesterday, Southwest discontinued 7 mainland and inter-island Hawaii routes…


----------



## Paul Stupin

DonMacGregor said:


> HA1 baby!


Speaking of HA1, there was a candidate for some local office actually standing on the side of the highway by a billboard of himself, waving to passing cars, as we drove to Aulani from the airport in May. I love Hawaii!


----------



## MrsDfromTN

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28, passed 7/24
> 
> 4 UYs here we come!


Oooh!! Ours was sent on the 27th, so that gives me hope that we’ll hear any day now! 
And congratulations!!


----------



## Mexacajun

Disneykate605 said:


> Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28, passed 7/24
> 
> 4 UYs here we come!


I am right there with you. Chasing deals instead of UY.


----------



## Xlkrum24

Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/24

Woohoo!!!


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think it's about 50/50 whether the market takes a giant nosedive in the next year and if Aulani gets down into the 80s, I'm going to end up with a thousand points.


A thousand points is just a path to 1500 points 

I’m afraid that I’ll do something silly if VGC or CCV have significant drops in value and the ROFR monster goes into hibernation.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> A thousand points is just a path to 1500 points
> 
> I’m afraid that I’ll do something silly if VGC or CCV have significant drops in value and the ROFR monster goes into hibernation.


If I spend all of my money on DVC points, I won't be able to blow any more money on DVC points. It's science.


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> If I spend all of my money on DVC points, I won't be able to blow any more money on DVC points. It's science.


I'm waiting for the first round of dues as a new member to see it that will lower my desire for more points.

Should be around 9k ish for the 1170 points. Thankfully Ms. NVDISFamily is looking to go back into the workforce to help ease the pain and increase our DVC budget LOL.


----------



## NVDISFamily

wdw4rfam said:


> I’m on 25. Not too nervous because it’s poly. But want to use the points. I don’t understand if they aren’t buying Poly why they take the full 30’days to let it go


The ROFR process isn't only for them to make a decision on if they want to buy it or not. It's a great way of adding friction to the system to make it more "painful" to buy resale vs direct. Resale you get points in your account in like 70 to 90 days. Direct you might have your points in a few hours and be booking a reservation that night with them.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> And just yesterday, Southwest discontinued 7 mainland and inter-island Hawaii routes…


I’m not a fortune teller but I wouldn’t be surprised if SW inevitably drops the business in Hawaii altogether.  I hope I’m wrong as more competition is always better. But they just haven’t been all that competitive out here.


----------



## MISCdisney21

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24


Yes! Now let’s get that refurb going


----------



## erinkristen04

PolynesianPip said:


> Did you figure out the answer? Have you done it yet?


Not yet... still waiting for sellers docs to be returned, so you may actually end up getting the answer to this before me haha! From what I can gather the most significant thing will be making sure that the emails for both accounts match up. Please let me know how it goes for you (and I’ll do the same if we end up getting to that step before y’all).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

erinkristen04 said:


> Not yet... still waiting for sellers docs to be returned, so you may actually end up getting the answer to this before me haha! From what I can gather the most significant thing will be making sure that the emails for both accounts match up. Please let me know how it goes for you (and I’ll do the same if we end up getting to that step before y’all).


DVC to MDX should be emails, yes.  Same email should result in linked accounts.

The only Disney entity I can think of that uses an identifier besides email address is Cruise Line, which uses First Name, Last Name, DOB.


----------



## Stargazer65

whochschild said:


> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24


That gives me lots of hope!


----------



## whochschild

MISCdisney21 said:


> Yes! Now let’s get that refurb going


Yes! That was our thought process! Get a low price before the refurb because we are confident it will be beautiful afterwards.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17- *PASSED!!!!

*


mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25


----------



## CaptainAmerica

mrsap said:


> 460/22


Chonky boi.


----------



## LadybugsMum

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/15- *PASSED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 687783*
> View attachment 687784
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/25




I was going to do all bouncing Tiggers, but my Stitch loving kids said I had to put him in there too.


----------



## mrsap

LadybugsMum said:


> I was going to do all bouncing Tiggers, but my Stitch loving kids said I had to put him in there too.


Thank you so much!!!!  I don’t know why I feel so overly excited!! I think after the first two times, I didn’t think this would pass at all! The extra SAP points will be so nice to have! Thanks for all the fun guys! I appreciate this group, you guys truly understand the addiction!!!!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

erinkristen04 said:


> Not yet... still waiting for sellers docs to be returned, so you may actually end up getting the answer to this before me haha! From what I can gather the most significant thing will be making sure that the emails for both accounts match up. Please let me know how it goes for you (and I’ll do the same if we end up getting to that step before y’all).


If the emails don’t match then you’ll have to call DVC IT and have them merge the account for you. If you do it through DVC IT (not regular Disney IT) then in literally takes 10 seconds. We’ve also had to do this before with my account. Lol, we’ve been through all the problems. Like you said, it’s only the emails that matter for MDE-DVC.


----------



## MICKIMINI

BWV $119!  Wrong UY for me, but seriously!!


----------



## Mexacajun

MICKIMINI said:


> BWV $119!  Wrong UY for me, but seriously!!


What broker?


----------



## MICKIMINI

Fidelity!


----------



## disjseag

I am getting nervous as I watch the asking price per point creep up on CCV.  That $165 per Point offer is just not feeling so safe anymore


----------



## HIRyeDVC

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17- *PASSED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 687783*
> View attachment 687784
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25


wow! look at all them points.  I forsee grand villas in your near future.  Congratulations!


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

disjseag said:


> I am getting nervous as I watch the asking price per point creep up on CCV.  That $165 per Point offer is just not feeling so safe anymore


That’s why I put my $165/point offer in today!! I’ve been watching also  thought we were headed toward recession????


----------



## lovethesun12

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> That’s why I put my $165/point offer in today!! I’ve been watching also  thought we were headed toward recession????


I would never attempt to make a prediction either way, but there are less listings daily. I noticed overall there are maybe 300 less contracts on the market than about a month ago. Not sure how that breaks down for CCV though.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

lovethesun12 said:


> I would never attempt to make a prediction either way, but there are less listings daily. I noticed overall there are maybe 300 less contracts on the market than about a month ago. Not sure how that breaks down for CCV though.


I think CCV is a little unique because it's sold out and it's not a very large resort in terms of total points (just over 3 million).  People who want CCV generally LOVE to stay at CCV and are not necessarily buying there for SAP purposes.   It also has the longest years left (2068) after Riviera and the last resort to be free from resale restrictions.  Since direct CCV price is $240pp, anything under $180pp for resale contracts seem fair game for Disney to ROFR and still make a profit IMO.


----------



## disjseag

.


----------



## disjseag

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think CCV is a little unique because it's sold out and it's not a very large resort in terms of total points (just over 3 million).  People who want CCV generally LOVE to stay at CCV and are not necessarily buying there for SAP purposes.   It also has the longest years left (2068) after Riviera and the last resort to be free from resale restrictions.  Since direct CCV price is $240pp, anything under $180pp for resale contracts seem fair game for Disney to ROFR and still make a profit IMO.


This is our first contract.  I agree with wanting to stay there as the primary reason for our choice.   We chose CCV because we love WL and wanted the 2068 expiration that comes with it more than the lower pp with BRV.   We are only 9 days in to ROFR at this point and I am watching things go up and up just over the last week.  Oh well. Just have to wait and hope for the best!


----------



## erinkristen04

Got word that our sellers’ docs were returned so wired the rest of the money. Supposedly closing on Friday and then starting the waiting game for our membership to be created. The wait is increasingly agonizing with each step in this process. I’m jonesing to book our first trip!!! Thoughts on March vs April? Was originally thinking March but fear by the time our points are loaded it may be slim pickings.


----------



## mousehouse23

We just bid on a $130 pp BWV contract. Seller can't close until November. When I spoke with the Fidelity agent, I told her I was pretty sure that Disney would take it. She countered that the delayed closing might help us pass.  

Do you think there's any validity to this? Any insight appreciated.


----------



## Chia1974

mousehouse23 said:


> We just bid on a $130 pp BWV contract. Seller can't close until November. When I spoke with the Fidelity agent, I told her I was pretty sure that Disney would take it. She countered that the delayed closing might help us pass.
> 
> Do you think there's any validity to this? Any insight appreciated.


I don’t think it matters.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

mousehouse23 said:


> We just bid on a $130 pp BWV contract. Seller can't close until November. When I spoke with the Fidelity agent, I told her I was pretty sure that Disney would take it. She countered that the delayed closing might help us pass.
> 
> Do you think there's any validity to this? Any insight appreciated.


I don't think the delayed closing will have any impact.  If you look at the first page of this thread, you can see that there was a BWV contract that passed at $135pp on 7/14.  The previous quarter had a few pass in the low $140's.  I think Disney is mostly done ROFRing up BWV and it has a decent chance.  You never know unless you try!


----------



## mrsap

mousehouse23 said:


> We just bid on a $130 pp BWV contract. Seller can't close until November. When I spoke with the Fidelity agent, I told her I was pretty sure that Disney would take it. She countered that the delayed closing might help us pass.
> 
> Do you think there's any validity to this? Any insight appreciated.


Good luck to you!!!! I hope it passes!!!!


----------



## mousehouse23

Chia1974 said:


> I don’t think it matters.


That was my feeling, too.



HIRyeDVC said:


> I don't think the delayed closing will have any impact.  If you look at the first page of this thread, you can see that there was a BWV contract that passed at $135pp on 7/14.  The previous quarter had a few pass in the low $140's.  I think Disney is mostly done ROFRing up BWV and it has a decent chance.  You never know unless you try!



Thanks! That's what we figured. I know the 2042 contracts aren't a great buy, but we love BWV and the BW view studios are a tough get.


----------



## Chia1974

mousehouse23 said:


> That was my feeling, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's what we figured. I know the 2042 contracts aren't a great buy, but we love BWV and the BW view studios are a tough get.


Yep, bought one at the beginning of the year for $140, international seller. I’m aiming for the super low points standard studio and two bedroom.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Stupid question about 2042 resorts.  If I have a March UY 2042 resort like BWV, does it mean the last set of points I'll get is in March of 2041?  Or do you get points in March of 2042 to use by 2043?  I'm only asking for contract value calculations.  thanks.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Stupid question about 2042 resorts.  If I have a March UY 2042 resort like BWV, does it mean the last set of points I'll get is in March of 2041?  Or do you get points in March of 2042 to use by 2043?  I'm only asking for contract value calculations.  thanks.


There’s no January UY. And all DVC contracts end on January of their expiry year. I guess we’ll just borrow 2042 points in 2041, lol.
Stop calculating and start offering!


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65(Seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27, passed 7/25

Happy for the buyer! 

Less than 30 days, so maybe I'll hear about the BRV contract I'm buying before the week is out.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Chia1974 said:


> There’s no January UY. And all DVC contracts end on January of their expiry year. I guess we’ll just borrow 2042 points in 2041, lol.
> Stop calculating and start offering!


So if I have December UY for BC does that mean that they expire in January 2042, well before they are available to use. IE we would have to full borrow in 2041 to use them? It seems like there will be a crush of people trying to get one last trip in, and it disadvantages those with later UY because we won‘t have access to borrow or use those points when they are still available.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> There’s no January UY. And all DVC contracts end on January of their expiry year. I guess we’ll just borrow 2042 points in 2041, lol.
> Stop calculating and start offering!


LOL.  I said March UY, not January.  But I guess you answered it.  All contracts end January of 2042, meaning, last set of points will be in 2041, despite the UY.  And no way.  I can't get any of the 2042 resorts to get valued less than $15pp.  Too steep for my blood.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> So if I have December UY for BC does that mean that they expire in January 2042, well before they are available to use. IE we would have to full borrow in 2041 to use them? It seems like there will be a crush of people trying to get one last trip in, and it disadvantages those with later UY because we won‘t have access to borrow or use those points when they are still available.


That's my question too.  A Dec UY would only have 1 month to use before the entire resort terminates in January 2042?  I would assume the resort wouldn't terminate until the end of 2042 rather than the beginning.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> LOL.  I said March UY, not January.  But I guess you answered it.  All contracts end January of 2042, meaning, last set of points will be in 2041, despite the UY.  And no way.  I can't get any of the 2042 resorts to get valued less than $15pp.  Too steep for my blood.


I’m actually pretty sure points expire in 2042 UY, not calendar year. I read that somewhere but anyone has it in writing would be better.

My BWV points cost $15.29pp this year. 9-point studio costs $137.61. I think I can swallow that!


----------



## TraJon

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65(Seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> Happy for the buyer!
> 
> Less than 30 days, so maybe I'll hear about the BRV contract I'm buying before the week is out.


Congrats to the buyer! I am nervous, ours is the 28th for Boulder as well.  Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I’m actually pretty sure points expire in 2042 UY, not calendar year. I read that somewhere but anyone has it in writing would be better.
> 
> My BWV points cost $15.29pp this year. 9-point studio costs $137.61. I think I can swallow that!


I'm with you on the SV room points chart.  It's the best deal in all of DVC IMO.  I'm half tempted to buy just to be able to book those at 11 months.  If the MF's were on par with BCV, then I think I would jump on it.  At this point, I just can't pull the trigger.  And as the years pass, it becomes harder to justify.  I'll just haveto use my SAP points to book the more expensive pool/garden view rooms.  No biggie.  Those seem to have plenty 7 month availability.


----------



## Den8uml

I finally passed and all it took was finding a unicorn (int’l seller)!!! Third try is the charm. 

 DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-Sep-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29, passed 7/25


----------



## Stargazer65

TraJon said:


> Congrats to the buyer! I am nervous, ours is the 28th for Boulder as well.  Fingers crossed for us both!!



Oh yeah,  me and you same price point 2 days apart.  I think we have  a strong likelihood to pass.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17- *PASSED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 687783*
> View attachment 687784
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25



This is proof that you always have a chance!  Congratulations!


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I’m actually pretty sure points expire in 2042 UY, not calendar year. I read that somewhere but anyone has it in writing would be better.
> 
> My BWV points cost $15.29pp this year. 9-point studio costs $137.61. I think I can swallow that!



The 2042 lease expires January 31st, 2042. No more use of the resorts after that date.


----------



## NVDISFamily

I love the speculation on what DVC is going to do with the 2042 resorts. 

One thing that I can't stop thinking about is that Disney seems to like having value for the points in the system to make the entire brand more appealing. I don't see them standing by and letting the 2042 resorts to go to zero value as what will that do to the brand?

There is also plenty of recent history showing that Disney has struggled to find the balance they wish regards to cash room bookings at some resorts and thus they convert them to DVC (CCV, VGF2 are two that come to mind).

Based on these thoughts, my completely wild guess is that at least 10 years out they will announce a renewal option for at least 20 or so years at a fairly high cost and give a larger discount the longer up front you take the extension and the more points you extend. As the years go by, the discount gets smaller. If you go to resale they ROFR the cheap points and extend them during resale. If for some reason it's a resort they are going to sale or not keep DVC, they can offer a conversion to another resort with more time left in it for a reasonable discount to give the value back in the contract as another way to not let the value go to zero.....


----------



## keirabella2012

whochschild said:


> Yes! That was our thought process! Get a low price before the refurb because we are confident it will be beautiful afterwards.


Congratulations! Are there any images of what the refurb is going to look like?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Based on these thoughts, my completely wild guess is that at least 10 years out they will announce a renewal option for at least 20 or so years.


This debate has been beaten to death on various disboard threads.  I think the general consensus or speculation is that Disney has learned it's lessons on offering extensions with OKW and will not likely make that mistake again.  Most people believe that Disney will allow all current deeds to expire in 2042.  Then they'll do a quick refurb/renovation turnaround and sell them as brand new 50 year contracts with much higher price and points charts.  It's all speculation at this point.  I can't wait to be here in 20 years to read all the "I told you so's!"


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

NVDISFamily said:


> I love the speculation on what DVC is going to do with the 2042 resorts.
> 
> One thing that I can't stop thinking about is that Disney seems to like having value for the points in the system to make the entire brand more appealing. I don't see them standing by and letting the 2042 resorts to go to zero value as what will that do to the brand?
> 
> There is also plenty of recent history showing that Disney has struggled to find the balance they wish regards to cash room bookings at some resorts and thus they convert them to DVC (CCV, VGF2 are two that come to mind).
> 
> Based on these thoughts, my completely wild guess is that at least 10 years out they will announce a renewal option for at least 20 or so years at a fairly high cost and give a larger discount the longer up front you take the extension and the more points you extend. As the years go by, the discount gets smaller. If you go to resale they ROFR the cheap points and extend them during resale. If for some reason it's a resort they are going to sale or not keep DVC, they can offer a conversion to another resort with more time left in it for a reasonable discount to give the value back in the contract as another way to not let the value go to zero.....



While I hope your future predictions come true... my instincts say "fat chance".  

DVC didn't bat an eye with doing away with a number of controversial items... To name a few:  halting APs, implementing resale restrictions, restricting access to TOTWL, canning Magical Express... killing fast pass... Did I mention free magic bands?

They will let the 2042's expire unless some new CEO comes in before then and doesn't believe in capitalism.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> They will let the 2042's expire unless some new CEO comes in before then and doesn't believe in capitalism.


LOL!  The next Disney CEO.....


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> with much higher price and points charts.


I forgot about the point charts. The extensions at OKW really puts them into a strange spot as it's very likely they can't to a hybrid chart as I don't see even the best legal minds figuring out that magic. That is a point that would push them to want to let them go away for sure....



Jimmy Geppetto said:


> They will let the 2042's expire unless some new CEO comes in before then and doesn't believe in capitalism.



See that's where I think the logic actually goes the other way. It might be Disney's love of money and profit that makes them keep the value in the contracts. As I was looking into DVC as a prospective buyer the value in the brand was in the plus column. I don't plan on selling, but it's nice to know it's an option if I need to break that glass. 

What happens to the brand if I can look for used BRV contracts for 60 bucks a point in 2035? Don't you think that will impact their ability to sell points direct at Reflections 2, the Cabins at Camp Wilderness, or the the Villas at All Star Resort at 350 a point when other resorts are worth way less at WDW?

Note - these are just crazy thoughts/questions by a hungry person who really wants to go get some spicy Thai food.... please don't take them too seriously


----------



## Nursemanit

I think they will not offer an extension on BCV and build a tower / mid rise  in BCV current location. 

For BW they will make the whole resort DVC and they will simply sell us another 50 year contract at full rate or a trivial discount

I will be borrowing points at the end and closing out with a stripped contract.


----------



## Paul Stupin

NVDISFamily said:


> I forgot about the point charts. The extensions at OKW really puts them into a strange spot as it's very likely they can't to a hybrid chart as I don't see even the best legal minds figuring out that magic. That is a point that would push them to want to let them go away for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> See that's where I think the logic actually goes the other way. It might be Disney's love of money and profit that makes them keep the value in the contracts. As I was looking into DVC as a prospective buyer the value in the brand was in the plus column. I don't plan on selling, but it's nice to know it's an option if I need to break that glass.
> 
> What happens to the brand if I can look for used BRV contracts for 60 bucks a point in 2035? Don't you think that will impact their ability to sell points direct at Reflections 2, the Cabins at Camp Wilderness, or the the Villas at All Star Resort at 350 a point when other resorts are worth way less at WDW?
> 
> Note - these are just crazy thoughts/questions by a hungry person who really wants to go get some spicy Thai food.... please don't take them too seriously


But those points going for 60 bucks each will be good for a grand total of 7 years, whereas Poly2 might very well have an expiration date of 2074, not to mention even later dates for resorts that open thereafter. I think most DVC buyers think longer term.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

OK, quick question. I am looking at 150 point contract but I will very likely need 152 points. Can I buy 2 points to the resort direct so that I can get around booking the whole trip at the 11 month window? I have a mix of direct and resale points already but all at one resort…not a split of direct and resale at one resort.


----------



## Nursemanit

DVCBeachBum said:


> OK, quick question. I am looking at 150 point contract but I will very likely need 152 points. Can I buy 2 points to the resort direct so that I can get around booking the whole trip at the 11 month window? I have a mix of direct and resale points already but all at one resort…not a split of direct and resale at one resort.


25 or 50 minimum for direct/ existing  owners. So it depends on the resort CC is 50 minimum but BW is 25


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Nursemanit said:


> 25 or 50 minimum for direct/ existing  owners. So it depends on the resort CC is 50 minimum but BW is 25


Thank you. It has 100 banked points right now so if I am careful in carrying over (banking in the future) I should be OK to keep looking for a super small resale on it.


----------



## Nursemanit

What resort ? That also changes the equation. Plus they can change the point chart so 102 becomes 98 or 109 depending on the rebalance.


----------



## TraJon

keirabella2012 said:


> Congratulations! Are there any images of what the refurb is going to look like?


There is a picture floating around, that was awhile back of a test room. It was beautiful but who knows now if that is the room? Is it allowed to mention an instagram name?


----------



## TraJon

NVDISFamily said:


> I forgot about the point charts. The extensions at OKW really puts them into a strange spot as it's very likely they can't to a hybrid chart as I don't see even the best legal minds figuring out that magic. That is a point that would push them to want to let them go away for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> See that's where I think the logic actually goes the other way. It might be Disney's love of money and profit that makes them keep the value in the contracts. As I was looking into DVC as a prospective buyer the value in the brand was in the plus column. I don't plan on selling, but it's nice to know it's an option if I need to break that glass.
> 
> What happens to the brand if I can look for used BRV contracts for 60 bucks a point in 2035? Don't you think that will impact their ability to sell points direct at Reflections 2, the Cabins at Camp Wilderness, or the the Villas at All Star Resort at 350 a point when other resorts are worth way less at WDW?
> 
> Note - these are just crazy thoughts/questions by a hungry person who really wants to go get some spicy Thai food.... please don't take them too seriously


I hope I am here on this earth to see what happens in 2042.


----------



## pianomanzano

Nursemanit said:


> I will be borrowing points at the end and closing out with a stripped contract.


I think everyone's going to have that idea in 2040/2041 and availability will be super sparse, Dec UY folks especially.


----------



## Nursemanit

pianomanzano said:


> I think everyone's going to have that idea in 2040/2041 and availability will be super sparse, Dec UY folks especially.


We will have a year long end of the world party


----------



## pks_domer

DVCBeachBum said:


> OK, quick question. I am looking at 150 point contract but I will very likely need 152 points. Can I buy 2 points to the resort direct so that I can get around booking the whole trip at the 11 month window? I have a mix of direct and resale points already but all at one resort…not a split of direct and resale at one resort.


Can you just call to make the reservation and buy one-time use points?


----------



## CarolynFH

pks_domer said:


> Can you just call to make the reservation and buy one-time use points?


OTU points can be purchased only during the process of making a reservation at 7 months or less. So not useful when reserving at 11 months.


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Thats what I thought. I am going to end up passing on the contract. Its a 2042 and I can’t make the CPP work in my favor at what the seller is negotiating at. 

Thank you all for helping me to figure out the extra point situation though. Its very useful for thinking contracts through


----------



## NVDISFamily

TraJon said:


> There is a picture floating around, that was awhile back of a test room. It was beautiful but who knows now if that is the room? Is it allowed to mention an instagram name?


If I book a room at BRV for late May 2023 do you think there is a high chance the remodel will be done by then? I have to wait for the 7 month booking window to add on a room at either CCV or BRV for our split stay for some additional family who decided to join our trip. I'd say that I'd rather book BRV if there is a high chance the remodel will be done by then


----------



## TraJon

NVDISFamily said:


> If I book a room at BRV for late May 2023 do you think there is a high chance the remodel will be done by then? I have to wait for the 7 month booking window to add on a room at either CCV or BRV for our split stay for some additional family who decided to join our trip. I'd say that I'd rather book BRV if there is a high chance the remodel will be done by then


If you look up “boulder ridge renovation permit” there are permit dates. They filed in June and last day of the permit is in April. I think to the best of our ability  I would book it!


----------



## Imurhuckleberry

Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/25


Subsidized dues contract


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> While I hope your future predictions come true... my instincts say "fat chance".
> 
> DVC didn't bat an eye with doing away with a number of controversial items... To name a few:  halting APs, implementing resale restrictions, restricting access to TOTWL, canning Magical Express... killing fast pass... Did I mention free magic bands?
> 
> They will let the 2042's expire unless some new CEO comes in before then and doesn't believe in capitalism.



Some of those things had nothing to do with DVC in Terms of ending.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> I think everyone's going to have that idea in 2040/2041 and availability will be super sparse, Dec UY folks especially.



Nothing to prevent them from restricting banking and borrowing the last few years as well to prevent a huge imbalance.


----------



## DisneyKim41

macman123 said:


> I can personally vouch for this.
> 
> I intended to only ever get 1,000 points. I now have 3,700.
> 
> I got another 200 RIV a few weeks ago....!


Holy moly!


----------



## wings91

wings91---$160-$34000-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/26


----------



## DisneyKim41

MISCdisney21 said:


> Yes! Now let’s get that refurb going


I second that. I have a reservation end of Nov. I'm worried will still be in an outdated room.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Sandisw said:


> Nothing to prevent them from restricting banking and borrowing the last few years as well to prevent a huge imbalance.


I'd be willing to bet that will happen. I would hate to have a December use year on a 2042 contract, especially if DVC restricts borrowing. Our BCV contract has an August use year, which will be bad enough!


----------



## Bearval

Sandisw said:


> Nothing to prevent them from restricting banking and borrowing the last few years as well to prevent a huge imbalance.


I bet there will be no banking of points allowed in the last year if not last 2 years.


----------



## RKS03

I wonder if they’d allow someone to borrow points in the prior to final year.  If so it’s possible someone would have used all their points but still owe dues the following year.  Disney would have no collateral if dues were not paid in the last contract year.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Sandisw said:


> Nothing to prevent them from restricting banking and borrowing the last few years as well to prevent a huge imbalance.


Seems like it would be incredibly unfair to give Dec UY only 1 month to use their points. If anything dues should be prorated in the last year to reflect actual time available to use them, though I would guess most people would just want to be able to go to their home resort one last time.


----------



## BeachClub2014

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Seems like it would be incredibly unfair to give Dec UY only 1 month to use their points. If anything dues should be prorated in the last year to reflect actual time available to use them, though I would guess most people would just want to be able to go to their home resort one last time.


It really will be interesting to see how DVC transitions the 2042 resorts. If they allow 100% borrowing of the 2041 points into 2040 then it would potentially create a huge glut of points compressed into a very tight window to use. Imagine the booking pressures that will create!


----------



## Flash_Sloth

RKS03 said:


> I wonder if they’d allow someone to borrow points in the prior to final year.  If so it’s possible someone would have used all their points but still owe dues the following year.  Disney would have no collateral if dues were not paid in the last contract year.


Similarly, with an 11 month booking window, if someone can't make a reservation when they want in the final year, can they just skip paying the dues and forfeit their last year of points? I have a feeling that things are going to be messy in 2041/2042, especially with the number of resorts that expire Jan 31, 2042.


----------



## Nursemanit

Flash_Sloth said:


> Similarly, with an 11 month booking window, if someone can't make a reservation when they want in the final year, can they just skip paying the dues and forfeit their last year of points? I have a feeling that things are going to be messy in 2041/2042, especially with the number of resorts that expire Jan 31, 2042.


It would be easier for DVC to buy up all remaining valid points for x$ minus the dues owed - They would avoid lots of grief for a tiny amount on money and get to reissue those points on 2/1/2024


----------



## BeachClub2014

Nursemanit said:


> It would be easier for DVC to buy up all remaining valid points for x$ minus the dues owed - They would avoid lots of grief for a tiny amount on money and get to reissue those points on 2/1/2024


Or use those points to support cash reservations in the last year. Whatever happens, it'll be fascinating to see unfold.


----------



## Sandisw

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Seems like it would be incredibly unfair to give Dec UY only 1 month to use their points. If anything dues should be prorated in the last year to reflect actual time available to use them, though I would guess most people would just want to be able to go to their home resort one last time.



Dues are based on calendar year, not UY, so the amount will be the same because it will cover operations until they close.

It is why we could see the banking and borrowing suspended the last few years.


----------



## E2ME2

I just hope I'm still chasing this thread in 2042 to see what happens!


----------



## Sandisw

BeachClub2014 said:


> Or use those points to support cash reservations in the last year. Whatever happens, it'll be fascinating to see unfold.



Points go with rooms so if an owner can’t use them because there are no rooms, it won’t do any good.

Id be surprised to see DVD due anything, and it will be interesting


----------



## BeachClub2014

Sandisw said:


> Points go with rooms so if an owner can’t use them because there are no rooms, it won’t do any good.
> 
> Id be surprised to see DVD due anything, and it will be interesting


I thought if DVC owned the points then they could use them to support cash reservations? I could be wrong, however.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Sandisw said:


> Dues are based on calendar year, not UY, so the amount will be the same because it will cover operations until they close.
> 
> It is why we could see the banking and borrowing suspended the last few years.


I know that they are based on calendar year. But in a normal year it doesn’t matter because everyone gets the same opportunity to book, just at different times. But for that last year the December 2041 points will only be “valid” for 2 months, whereas the February ones will be valid for 12 (assuming everything ends on January 31, 2042). That isn’t fair and should be dealt with in an equitable manner. 

Full disclosure we actually own more Feb than Dec BC and our OKW are SAP anyway.


----------



## Sandisw

BeachClub2014 said:


> I thought if DVC owned the points then they could use them to support cash reservations? I could be wrong, however.



But there still need to be rooms to book to offer for cash.  It makes no sense for DVD to buy points from anyone when all rooms are belong to them when the resort ends.

I am sure by then they will have plenty of points from other places to not worry.


----------



## Sandisw

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I know that they are based on calendar year. But in a normal year it doesn’t matter because everyone gets the same opportunity to book, just at different times. But for that last year the December 2041 points will only be “valid” for 2 months, whereas the February ones will be valid for 12 (assuming everything ends on January 31, 2042). That isn’t fair and should be dealt with in an equitable manner.
> 
> Full disclosure we actually own more Feb than Dec BC and our OKW are SAP anyway.



It’s not about the points,though, but rather operation of the resort, so as an owner of the resort, you are responsible for your share of the resort for the year.

Points are simply a way to account for your share.  So, yes, those of us with Dec UY won’t have as long to use our 2041 points as other UYs.  

Its part of what we bought so I don’t see it as unfair..


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> Some of those things had nothing to do with DVC in Terms of ending.



Agreed...but the speed of the leader determines the pace of the pack.  My point was, Disney as an entity (and DVC too) doesn't always put their brand over profitability.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Sandisw said:


> But there still need to be rooms to book to offer for cash.  It makes no sense for DVD to buy points from anyone when all rooms are belong to them when the resort ends.
> 
> I am sure by then they will have plenty of points from other places to not worry.


I never claimed that it'd make sense for DVC to do that 

I was just commenting on the PP who suggested that they buy up all the excess points as a gesture to avoid grief. I honestly believe that they won't do anything, other than letting the points expire on January 31, 2042, as stated in all of those contracts.

It'll be interesting.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> I know that they are based on calendar year. But in a normal year it doesn’t matter because everyone gets the same opportunity to book, just at different times. But for that last year the December 2041 points will only be “valid” for 2 months, whereas the February ones will be valid for 12 (assuming everything ends on January 31, 2042). That isn’t fair and should be dealt with in an equitable manner.
> 
> Full disclosure we actually own more Feb than Dec BC and our OKW are SAP anyway.


Definitely doesn’t seem fair. But those Dec UY owners can still book at other resorts maybe? Just because the resort terminates doesn’t mean the contracts do? I don’t know. DVC apocalypse is so fascinating


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> It makes no sense for DVD to buy points from anyone when all rooms are belong to them when the resort ends.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Definitely doesn’t seem fair. But those Dec UY owners can still book at other resorts maybe? Just because the resort terminates doesn’t mean the contracts do? I don’t know. DVC apocalypse is so fascinating



You can not trade into other resorts if your resort no longer exists. So, Dec 2041 UY points will be good until January 31st, 2042.

It is why when a resort opens, your points cant be used until the rooms they are deeded to are available for stays.

Its not like people will be stuck waiting until Dec to book...they will be able to use them at their home resort 11 months in advance,  so there should be rooms available to use during those two months since people with earlier UYs May decide to use them earlier in the year…which means enough rooms left for those with Dec UY.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

HIRyeDVC said:


> Definitely doesn’t seem fair. But those Dec UY owners can still book at other resorts maybe? Just because the resort terminates doesn’t mean the contracts do? I don’t know. DVC apocalypse is so fascinating


If the points terminate on 1/31 I don’t think there’s any way around it. Plus competition for 7m availability will be fierce.


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> BWV $119!  Wrong UY for me, but seriously!!


300+ points though!


----------



## BeachClub2014

We can probably assume that however the 2042 resorts end, 33% of the people here will be fine with it, 33% won't really care one way or the other, 33% will hate it, and the last 1% won't even know that it happened. 

To tie this theme back to the thread, I wonder what impact "how" DVC effectively "ends" the 2042 resorts will have on the resale prices of the other resorts. Especially Saratoga Springs and AKL.


----------



## Nick_will

Sandisw said:


> Points go with rooms so if an owner can’t use them because there are no rooms, it won’t do any good.
> 
> Id be surprised to see DVD due anything, and it will be interesting


I'm so sorry but can someone share what DVD is?  I know what DVC stands for but not DVD.


----------



## Ginamarie

DVCBeachBum said:


> OK, quick question. I am looking at 150 point contract but I will very likely need 152 points. Can I buy 2 points to the resort direct so that I can get around booking the whole trip at the 11 month window? I have a mix of direct and resale points already but all at one resort…not a split of direct and resale at one resort.


If you think you need 152, you probably need 180-200. Look for a bigger contract.


----------



## Sandisw

Nick_will said:


> I'm so sorry but can someone share what DVD is?  I know what DVC stands for but not DVD.



Disney Vacation Development.  They are the ones that build and sell the points.  They are the developers.

DVCMC is simply the management company who runs the program.


----------



## tfc3rid

BeachClub2014 said:


> We can probably assume that however the 2042 resorts end, 33% of the people here will be fine with it, 33% won't really care one way or the other, 33% will hate it, and the last 1% won't even know that it happened.
> 
> To tie this theme back to the thread, I wonder what impact "how" DVC effectively "ends" the 2042 resorts will have on the resale prices of the other resorts. Especially Saratoga Springs and AKL.


Indeed. Once whatever happens with 2042 happens, the precedent is set.

That said, I expect DVC will give some idea of the plan by this time in 2032.


----------



## tfc3rid

Imurhuckleberry said:


> Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> 
> Subsidized dues contract



Congrats on an AUL subsidized contract...  Is my UY as well and I was looking at it but I only need about 150 AUL for my plans.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

tfc3rid said:


> Congrats on an AUL subsidized contract...  Is my UY as well and I was looking at it but I only need about 150 AUL for my plans.


I too thought I only needed 100 AUL points.  I ended up buying a subsidized 260 pointer.  At first my wife was like "WTH?! Are you insane?!" But now we rent half of it which pays for the entire annual dues and then some while still enjoying the other half to ourselves.  Win Win!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

tfc3rid said:


> That said, I expect DVC will give some idea of the plan by this time in 2032.


I expect crickets from DVC, all the way until 2042


----------



## DVCBeachBum

Ginamarie said:


> If you think you need 152, you probably need 180-200. Look for a bigger contract.


Yeah, I decided to pass on it.


----------



## Zach197

.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKV-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18

35 days and still waiting 🫣


----------



## geargrinder

mickeyhellyeah said:


> mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKV-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18
> 
> 35 days and still waiting 🫣


Dang,  I sent mine a only a couple days before you.  They took mine a week ago.  Good luck.  I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> I would do 4-5 nights at Aulani and 5 nights on Maui or Kauai.


We just got back from an island hopping trip with 5 days spent at Aulani and 3 on Kauai and Maui. I loved Kauai the best, so quaint and beautiful there.  I think every DVC owner should journey to Hawaii to stay there at least once.  

A side not that my new Poly contract I had a delay closing on just posted to my account and it had bonus 54 points that were banked that weren’t listed in the contract


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> We just got back from an island hopping trip with 5 days spent at Aulani and 3 on Kauai and Maui. I loved Kauai the best, so quaint and beautiful there.  I think every DVC owner should journey to Hawaii to stay there at least once.
> 
> A side not that my new Poly contract I had a delay closing on just posted to my account and it had bonus 54 points that were banked that weren’t listed in the contract


YES! Koolina is beautiful but Kauai and Maui are next level.  Congrats on your Poly contract, especially those extra points.  My Aulani contract was similar.  It was partially stripped but after I closed and when the points were loaded, I was pleasantly surprised that it was FULLY loaded!  It was like finding Benjamins under the sofa!


----------



## Keppyslinger

mickeyhellyeah said:


> mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKV-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18
> 
> 35 days and still waiting 🫣


I feel your pain. Tomorrow is day 33.


----------



## TraJon

TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28, passed 7/26

Yay! We are just over the moon happy! Thank you to everyone on here, it really helped make our offer!


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10---$165-$22074-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 125/23- sent 7/26

First 2 SSR were taken so decided to attempt a purchase at our favorite resort…third times a charm?


----------



## NVDISFamily

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Whitneyleigh10---$165-$22074-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 125/23- sent 7/26
> 
> First 2 SSR were taken so decided to attempt a purchase at our favorite resort…third times a charm?


WL/CCV is AWESOME!!!! Wish you the best.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TraJon said:


> TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28, passed 7/26
> 
> Yay! We are just over the moon happy! Thank you to everyone on here, it really helped make our offer!


Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## TraJon

DonMacGregor said:


> Welcome home neighbor!


It’s sure good to be here!


----------



## Joel22

Keppyslinger said:


> I feel your pain. Tomorrow is day 33.


I keep seeing over 30. I thought DVD only have 30 days? If it goes over that the law should be that it automatically passes


----------



## Mexacajun

Joel22 said:


> I keep seeing over 30. I thought DVD only have 30 days? If it goes over that the law should be that it automatically passes


They have until closing date. 30 is what has been customary.


----------



## CarolMN

Joel22 said:


> I keep seeing over 30. I thought DVD only have 30 days? If it goes over that the law should be that it automatically passes


My understanding is that they actually have until the closing date in the contract.   The closing date must be at least 30 days from the submit to ROFR date, but most brokers set closing farther out than that.  Technically, I believe you can close on the date specified in the contract if Disney has not acted on their ROFR rights by then.


----------



## hglenn

mousehouse23 said:


> That was my feeling, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's what we figured. I know the 2042 contracts aren't a great buy, but we love BWV and the BW view studios are a tough get.


We passed BWV at $125 in April which seems to be when they stopped the bloodbath.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CarolMN said:


> My understanding is that they actually have until the closing date in the contract.   The closing date must be at least 30 days from the submit to ROFR date, but most brokers set closing farther out than that.  Technically, I believe you can close on the date specified in the contract if Disney has not acted on their ROFR rights by then.


Exactly this. The seller must give DVD AT LEAST 30 days, but DVD can take as long as they want up to the closing date.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Joel22 said:


> I keep seeing over 30. I thought DVD only have 30 days? If it goes over that the law should be that it automatically passes


If you sign a contract and set the closing date at 30 days from the date you notify Disney, that's exactly how it works.


----------



## Roughians_satchel

BeachClub2014 said:


> It really will be interesting to see how DVC transitions the 2042 resorts. If they allow 100% borrowing of the 2041 points into 2040 then it would potentially create a huge glut of points compressed into a very tight window to use. Imagine the booking pressures that will create!



How many resorts are 2042?


----------



## DisneyKim41

Roughians_satchel said:


> How many resorts are 2042?


Beach club, boardwalk, Boulder ridge, okw, vero and Hilton head


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$130-$15806-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 113/22, 110/23, 110/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/27


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27

Club and value rooms you say?  Sign me up.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27
> 
> Club and value rooms you say?  Sign me up.


Wow that's a desperate seller.  Did that take arm-wringing or did they go for it right away?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> Wow that's a desperate seller.  Did that take arm-wringing or did they go for it right away?


Accepted first offer faster than a JetBlue plane leaving Logan's runway.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Accepted first offer faster than a JetBlue plane leaving Logan's runway.


The last time I was on a JetBlue plane leaving Logan's runway, the plastic frame around the window fell off on my son and we were delayed for two hours while they "fixed it."


----------



## Roughians_satchel

DisneyKim41 said:


> Beach club, boardwalk, Boulder ridge, okw, vero and Hilton head


 So almost half of the "original 14" This is going to have much further implications beyond those resorts in terms of booking pressure! There will be slim pickings at ANY resort within the 7 month window.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Roughians_satchel said:


> So almost half of the "original 14" This is going to have much further implications beyond those resorts in terms of booking pressure! There will be slim pickings at ANY resort within the 7 month window.


We're losing those rooms but we're also losing those members.


----------



## Jenglish13

Sandisw said:


> Nothing to prevent them from restricting banking and borrowing the last few years as well to prevent a huge imbalance.


If they did this it would have to apply to all DVC not just the 2042 resorts, correct?


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Roughians_satchel said:


> So almost half of the "original 14" This is going to have much further implications beyond those resorts in terms of booking pressure! There will be slim pickings at ANY resort within the 7 month window.


With resale contracts that are restricted to the original 14, it will make things more interesting & challenging for those who bought SAP without intending to stay at their home resort. I assume that after 2042, those resale contracts with restrictions won't be able to book "refreshed" 2042 resorts?

But OKW is an oddball with many contracts expiring in 2042 and some in 2057. Will everybody be able to book OKW until 2057? Or will only a fraction of the OKW rooms be available to everybody until 2057?

15 years from now, it will be interesting to see what the prices and ROFR are for the 2042 resorts when the contracts have only 4 or 5 years of points remaining on them.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Me waiting to hear whether we passed RoFR…


----------



## christophles

Keppyslinger said:


> Me waiting to hear whether we passed RoFR…
> 
> View attachment 688566


Same here. Waiting 5 weeks now on an SSR contract. I'm not expecting it to pass, but would be a happy surprise if it did.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

christophles said:


> Same here. Waiting 5 weeks now on an SSR contract. I'm not expecting it to pass, but would be a happy surprise if it did.


we’re 5 weeks tomorrow on our AKL contract too 🫣


----------



## TraJon

For those looking I did see an international seller for Saratoga 270 pts. and a CC 175 points at dvcstore.  There is one for Boulder as well, but they are passing on them right now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27
> 
> Club and value rooms you say?  Sign me up.


aren't those room types like hunger games at 11 months?  Congrats though.  That's a nice little buy.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Roughians_satchel said:


> So almost half of the "original 14" This is going to have much further implications beyond those resorts in terms of booking pressure! There will be slim pickings at ANY resort within the 7 month window.


The 7 month trading to different resorts is almost becoming a marketing illusion., especially so with the proliferation of the rental market.  It will become worse under the resale restrictions as newer DVC resorts come online.  This is why my biggest DVC philosophy has always been to buy where you want to stay.


----------



## TheGambler22

TheGambler22---$135-$11219-75-SSR-Sep-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/14

Now trying again...
TheGambler22---$156-$13636-80-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 122/22, 80/23- sent 7/20

Updated...

TheGambler22---$156-$13636-80-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 122/22, 80/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/16


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> aren't those room types like hunger games at 11 months?  Congrats though.  That's a nice little buy.


I tried to walk a Value at 14 months one time and failed, so I'm selling my DAKL to buy more AUL.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Whatever happened to.....  Anyways, more Aulani?  You must really love those grand villas


----------



## mrsap

mickeyhellyeah said:


> we’re 5 weeks tomorrow on our AKL contract too 🫣





christophles said:


> Same here. Waiting 5 weeks now on an SSR contract. I'm not expecting it to pass, but would be a happy surprise if it did.


I was at 38 days when I found out I passed on my SSR. Good luck! Sending pixie dust to you!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Anyways, more Aulani?  You must really love those grand villas


I have more income than I do cash, so I'll take higher MFs for a lower price per point.  And I love OKW (and don't travel in the fall) so I have no qualms about booking my WDW at 7 months.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Anybody know if all this interest rate hike will impact interest rates for DVC financing?  It may impact DVC resale prices?


----------



## Nursemanit

HIRyeDVC said:


> Anybody know if all this interest rate hike will impact interest rates for DVC financing?  It may impact DVC resale prices?


Shhh  don't give them ideas 

But yeah  locking in short term soft money now may be the smart play.


----------



## Sandisw

Jenglish13 said:


> If they did this it would have to apply to all DVC not just the 2042 resorts, correct?



They could make it resort specific but I bet they would also change up the non home resort booking too so that trades into those resorts isn’t as far out and give owners a long home resort period.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

HIRyeDVC said:


> aren't those room types like hunger games at 11 months?  Congrats though.  That's a nice little buy.


I have never successfully been able to get a deluxe studio club level room, but the 1 bedrooms aren’t too difficult if you’re an owner but it’s so many points that I won’t book them. I’ve managed to snag studio value rooms for spring break the past two years (I’ve had my AKV contract for 2 years), and the 1 bedroom value rooms aren’t too difficult either. You want to be an owner to get them but they’re doable.


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Anybody know if all this interest rate hike will impact interest rates for DVC financing?  It may impact DVC resale prices?


Yes. That’s why I locked in a low rate months ago for building our DVC point “empire”. Now rates are up at least 2 to 3% from what it looks like. Paid about half down cash and hope to pay off the rest in 3 to 5 years. Still glad to have the lower rate while we do it.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> aren't those room types like hunger games at 11 months?  Congrats though.  That's a nice little buy.



Sign me up.  I was thinking of changing my alias to Katniss Everdeen. or Peeta Mellark.  I should probably just wait until Disney buys the rights to them.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I have never successfully been able to get a deluxe studio club level room, but the 1 bedrooms aren’t too difficult if you’re an owner but it’s so many points that I won’t book them. I’ve managed to snag studio value rooms for spring break the past two years (I’ve had my AKV contract for 2 years), and the 1 bedroom value rooms aren’t too difficult either. You want to be an owner to get them but they’re doable.



This is great to know as we are a 1 bedroom family.  Now I just have to hope the ROFR Gods are cheering for me


----------



## Johtull12

HIRyeDVC said:


> Anybody know if all this interest rate hike will impact interest rates for DVC financing?  It may impact DVC resale prices?


They may rise another couple percent but on contracts  50K or under it's kind of nominal given the possible loan amount. Likely won't move the needle imho. Who reaches on a discretionary purchase if they are truly worried about interest rates. Hopefully nobody.


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27

Had to cancel a direct add on two weeks ago, but happy to find a RIV resale to supplement our direct points for some 1BR+ upgrades!


----------



## keirabella2012

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27
> 
> Had to cancel a direct add on two weeks ago, but happy to find a RIV resale to supplement our direct points for some 1BR+ upgrades!


Wow!!! fantastic deal.


----------



## pianomanzano

keirabella2012 said:


> Wow!!! fantastic deal.


Thanks! What's crazy is I think I could’ve gotten it reduced even further since they accepted my first offer of $15/pt below asking (it was a new listing only several hours old). Still a great deal overall and super happy with it!


----------



## Noles235

pianomanzano said:


> Thanks! What's crazy is I think I could’ve gotten it reduced even further since they accepted my first offer of $15/pt below asking (it was a new listing only several hours old). Still a great deal overall and super happy with it!


Im impressed. Contracts I put an offer in on seem to have unrealistic expectations.
Congrats


----------



## pianomanzano

Noles235 said:


> Im impressed. Contracts I put an offer in on seem to have unrealistic expectations.
> Congrats


Don’t give up! Took me about 6 contracts to finally get someone willing to negotiate towards a price range we were comfortable with. Many sellers wouldn’t even counter (and are still sitting unsold).


----------



## MICKIMINI

pianomanzano said:


> Don’t give up! Took me about 6 contracts to finally get someone willing to negotiate towards a price range we were comfortable with. Many sellers wouldn’t even counter (and are still sitting unsold).


That is the secret!  Though difficult to be patient, waiting for that perfect contract is worth it.  Being willing to withstand hearing *no* repeatedly, searching again and again until you get it.

For me that means an advertised asking price on the low end, fully loaded and has been hanging out long enough to make the seller potentially *anxious* LOL.  I then go in with a low offer with a counter ready to go and let it fly.  If it doesn't go...N E X T.

As it gets closer to the end of the year the deals will get better IMO as sellers recognize it could be a long wait for top dollar, but it does not change the *strategy*.  YMMV.


----------



## Einstein509

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Sign me up.  I was thinking of changing my alias to Katniss Everdeen. or Peeta Mellark.  I should probably just wait until Disney buys the rights to them.


I have never seen availability for the club studios at the 11 or 7 month marks.  Those things go like hot cakes at 8am when eligible.

Weird thing is that they were even gobbled up during the pandemic when they weren't serving anything in the club.


----------



## Einstein509

HIRyeDVC said:


> The 7 month trading to different resorts is almost becoming a marketing illusion., especially so with the proliferation of the rental market.  It will become worse under the resale restrictions as newer DVC resorts come online.  This is why my biggest DVC philosophy has always been to buy where you want to stay.


I agree.  Buy where you want to stay.  That's as close to a guarantee as you can get on getting the room you want at the resort you want.

Even then it's not guaranteed like AKV club studios like I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> They could make it resort specific but I bet they would also change up the non home resort booking too so that trades into those resorts isn’t as far out and give owners a long home resort period.


I noticed a weird clause in the Aulani contract that said something along the lines of Disney being able to limit trades _into _Aulani but not out of Aulani that I wanted to ask about here.  I'll try to find the language.


----------



## Brian Noble

I remember seeing that. I recall it being conditioned on an imbalance of demand, in which case it would make sense.

Apparently that hasn’t happened — at least not yet.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I noticed a weird clause in the Aulani contract that said something along the lines of Disney being able to limit trades _into _Aulani but not out of Aulani that I wanted to ask about here.  I'll try to find the language.



This is the language for the multi site POS.  So definitely can do something different for Aulani.  i don’t have the AUL POS but maybe there are more details in the DVC resort agreement for that resort.


----------



## Chia1974

Einstein509 said:


> I have never seen availability for the club studios at the 11 or 7 month marks.  Those things go like hot cakes at 8am when eligible.
> 
> Weird thing is that they were even gobbled up during the pandemic when they weren't serving anything in the club.


They were credited the points difference to a standard studio.

I snagged an AKV club level studio last week for two nights over marathon weekend in November. There are 5 lock-offs studios and once a two bedroom is booked that takes a studio out. Definitely a huge unicorn and I should go buy the lottery!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Chia1974 said:


> They were credited the points difference to a standard studio.
> 
> I snagged an AKV club level studio last week for two nights over marathon weekend in November. There are 5 lock-offs studios and once a two bedroom is booked that takes a studio out. Definitely a huge unicorn and I should go buy the lottery!


Ooooh nice grab! We’ll be there that weekend too!


----------



## Chia1974

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Ooooh nice grab! We’ll be there that weekend too!


We weren’t planning to go that early, we go Jersey week normally which starts on Monday. Now shopping for flights leaving 2 days early.


----------



## Einstein509

Chia1974 said:


> They were credited the points difference to a standard studio.
> 
> I snagged an AKV club level studio last week for two nights over marathon weekend in November. There are 5 lock-offs studios and once a two bedroom is booked that takes a studio out. Definitely a huge unicorn and I should go buy the lottery!


Good point on the credit during the shutdown and nice snag on the studio room.  You definitely need to play that $1 billion lottery with your luck.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99---$165-$9253-50-BWV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 7/28


----------



## Chia1974

A loaded BWV on Fidelity for $120 for sale by an international seller just dropped. February UY, 296 points.


----------



## Noles235

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded BWV on Fidelity for $120 for sale by an international seller just dropped. February UY, 296 points.


I’m might have to just put my phone down so not to go after another one….But it matches one of my UY….


----------



## Chia1974

Noles235 said:


> I’m might have to just put my phone down so not to go after another one….But it matches one of my UY….


Good thing that it doesn’t match 3 of mine!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded BWV on Fidelity for $120 for sale by an international seller just dropped. February UY, 296 points.


I saw it, but unless you really need bwv points the price per point is too high for me.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded BWV on Fidelity for $120 for sale by an international seller just dropped. February UY, 296 points.


There’s another loaded one with a March UY for $130pp. Ugghhh


----------



## pamkat1820

Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> There’s another loaded one with a March UY for $130pp. Ugghhh


Resist the siren song of cheap 2042s!


----------



## pamkat1820

Pamkat1820---$134-$8744-60-SSR-Feb-0/21, 30/22, 60/23, 60/24-Seller pays dues- sent 6/15, taken 7/15. 

Sorry late post!


----------



## Nursemanit

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded BWV on Fidelity for $120 for sale by an international seller just dropped. February UY, 296 points.



Hope they bank those points


----------



## hereforthechurros

CaptainAmerica said:


> I tried to walk a Value at 14 months one time and failed, so I'm selling my DAKL to buy more AUL.


How does 14 months out work?


----------



## clarker99

Chia1974 said:


> A loaded BWV on Fidelity for $120 for sale by an international seller just dropped. February UY, 296 points.


How can you tell it is an international seller?  Nothing on the listing says so.


----------



## christophles

christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22, taken 7/28

I knew this one was a long shot, but come on DVC, you can do better than having someone wait 36 days to give them the bad news.


----------



## E2ME2

clarker99 said:


> How can you tell it is an international seller?  Nothing on the listing says so.


It's clearly marked as International on Fidelity's site


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land—-$134.50-$15,298-100-AKL-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 7/1-passed 7/28



OK. I’ve had a really long day at work  and got my contracts confused! It is the AKL above that passed ROFR, not the BLT below. Durrrr  Note that this was the AKL contract I won in a broker’s auction and total price includes a $250 auction fee & $575 closing costs. 

I have another contract pending ROFR… was counting on one or the other being taken! 

Alice in Okie-land—-$172-$20,165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23-seller pay closing-sent 6/30


----------



## clarker99

clarker99 said:


> How can you tell it is an international seller?  Nothing on the listing says so.


Thanks, I see it at the top of the listing now.  I was looking down in the details section.


----------



## JKS DVC

JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22, taken 7/28

That was an annoyingly long wait


----------



## E2ME2

clarker99 said:


> Thanks, I see it at the top of the listing now.  I was looking down in the details section.


If it was my Use Year, I'd have to strongly consider it.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKV-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18 - taken 7/28 

after 5 weeks of waiting


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30, taken 7/28

Yesterday was a bad day for ROFR apparently...


----------



## Stargazer65

Alice in Okie-land said:


> OK. I’ve had a really long day at work  and got my contracts confused! It is the AKL above that passed ROFR, not the BLT below. Durrrr  Note that this was the AKL contract I won in a broker’s auction and total price includes a $250 auction fee & $575 closing costs.


Ahhhh...LOL. 

I was all like "Really, they took my BLT $173/pt contract and let this one slide?!"


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

How easy is it to rent out your points or transfer them to someone else if you don’t need a certain amount on occasion? how do people go about this? and how do you do it? considering a larger contract…


----------



## Chia1974

mickeyhellyeah said:


> How easy is it to rent out your points or transfer them to someone else if you don’t need a certain amount on occasion? how do people go about this? and how do you do it? considering a larger contract…


Rent/transfer them out using rental groups on Facebook. You generally get more than using a broker. I rent out the extras to cover dues for all my contracts.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Chia1974 said:


> Rent/transfer them out using rental groups on Facebook. You generally get more than using a broker. I rent out the extras to cover dues for all my contracts.


thank you! how do you do it do you transfer the points to them or?? i have no idea how to go about it. thanks


----------



## Chia1974

mickeyhellyeah said:


> thank you! how do you do it do you transfer the points to them or?? i have no idea how to go about it. thanks


Send me a private message if you want to find out more.


----------



## kalag

2 contracts

kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 240/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29

kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 248/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29

Maiden voyage trying to buy DVC, I fear fodder for ROFR but we shall see I guess!


----------



## DonMacGregor

kalag said:


> 2 contracts
> 
> kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 240/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29
> 
> kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 248/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29
> 
> Maiden voyage trying to buy DVC, I fear fodder for ROFR but we shall see I guess!


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Stargazer65 said:


> Ahhhh...LOL.
> 
> I was all like "Really, they took my BLT $173/pt contract and let this one slide?!"


I’m sorry!!
I edited my post about a dozen times 

Holding my breath on my $172 BLT now… pretty sure ROFR will take it!


----------



## Stargazer65

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Holding my breath on my $172 BLT now… pretty sure ROFR will take it!


They are looking at your contract right now, and also @kalag lol:


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Once closed on your resale contract, how long are ya'll seeing for Disney to provide your membership number?


----------



## Chia1974

Stargazer65 said:


> They are looking at your contract right now, and also @kalag lol:
> View attachment 688977


Villains took over ROFR room to TOTWL.


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> I tried to walk a Value at 14 months one time and failed, so I'm selling my DAKL to buy more AUL.



I've tried studios for most part of the year for both Values and Club level and im been able to get in each time. A very very few times like 2 or maybe 3 I had to try again the day after.

I know most says that you shouldn't buy AKV for value or club level studios, but I ONLY bought for those reasons and I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## heather2328

heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

UbieTinkinMon said:


> Once closed on your resale contract, how long are ya'll seeing for Disney to provide your membership number?


I got my membership number 17 days after closing on a Monday morning.


----------



## I am Moana of Motunui

heather2328 said:


> heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29



Good luck! I closed on my PVB contract with the same use year last month


----------



## heather2328

I am Moana of Motunui said:


> Good luck! I closed on my PVB contract with the same use year last month


Thank you! I noticed yours on April's ROFR thread, you got a great deal on it!


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29


----------



## DisneyKim41

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29


Congrats!


----------



## keirabella2012

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29


Congratulations!! I know it's not listed as such, but was this an international contract?


----------



## TraJon

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29


This is fantastic!


----------



## MrsDfromTN

keirabella2012 said:


> Congratulations!! I know it's not listed as such, but was this an international contract?


No—and let me tell you, I was absolutely shocked that this got through!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29



CONGRATS!!  

Can you read my mind?....  "Double You Tee Eff"

But kudos to you.  That's a stunner.


----------



## badeacon

****************.com


MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29


Wow!


----------



## Ginamarie

I actually was really tempted to bid on the $120 BWV Feb use year, but 296 points was too much for me. If it was 150ish points, I’d have bid!

Loving Aulani this week but not enough to make me want Aulani points. The flight is too long to make this a regular trip. We toured the GV a little while ago, and it does make me feel like I need more points though!!


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2 said:


> It's clearly marked as International on Fidelity's siteView attachment 688765


Is it just me?, Or does this ad seem out of place here on the DIS Boards ???


----------



## Huskerpaul

MrsDfromTN said:


> No—and let me tell you, I was absolutely shocked that this got through!!


Is this the first DVC contract you would own or do you own DVC already?  I'm always curious about the first time buyer variable.


----------



## lovethesun12

E2ME2 said:


> Is it just me?, Or does this ad seem out of place here on the DIS Boards ???   View attachment 689140


Maybe they noticed we've all gone off the rails with addonitis and they're trying to reel us in.


----------



## Noles235

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29


Congrats. Great deal.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> I actually was really tempted to bid on the $120 BWV Feb use year, but 296 points was too much for me. If it was 150ish points, I’d have bid!
> 
> Loving Aulani this week but not enough to make me want Aulani points. The flight is too long to make this a regular trip. We toured the GV a little while ago, and it does make me feel like I need more points though!!


We ALWAYS need more points!!


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> We ALWAYS need more points!!


This is so true.


----------



## Hokies37

Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29, passed 7/29


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I couldn't add a couple of you, but would love to- please repost your details using the string generated from the tool on Page 1 and I'll get you added!


----------



## Flash_Sloth

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I couldn't add a couple of you, but would love to- please repost your details using the string generated from the tool on Page 1 and I'll get you added!


Thank you for all your work, pangyal! There is a lot of useful data in these ROFR threads.


----------



## adribelle

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I couldn't add a couple of you, but would love to- please repost your details using the string generated from the tool on Page 1 and I'll get you added!


Here is mine using the tool!


adribelle---$86-$10122-100-HH-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/7


----------



## MrsDfromTN

Huskerpaul said:


> Is this the first DVC contract you would own or do you own DVC already?  I'm always curious about the first time buyer variable.


This is our first. We were so sure it wouldn’t pass that we had already done the math and made plans to purchase 150 direct points at VGF!  We also have an Aulani with subsidized dues in the ROFR process, but that should definitely pass.


----------



## TraJon

MrsDfromTN said:


> This is our first. We were so sure it wouldn’t pass that we had already done the math and made plans to purchase 150 direct points at VGF!  We also have an Aulani with subsidized dues in the ROFR process, but that should definitely pass.


I am so happy for you!


----------



## Huskerpaul

MrsDfromTN said:


> This is our first. We were so sure it wouldn’t pass that we had already done the math and made plans to purchase 150 direct points at VGF!  We also have an Aulani with subsidized dues in the ROFR process, but that should definitely pass.


Fantastic outcome for you and your bank balance! Congrats


----------



## purplenancy27

Purplenancy27---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29


----------



## MICKIMINI

purplenancy27 said:


> Purplenancy27---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29


Wow a 20 point unicorn!!  I haven't seen one of those for years!!  Nice!!


----------



## Spinster Travel

www.dvc


purplenancy27 said:


> Purplenancy27---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29


I'll definitely be watching your progress; just had an offer for banked 35 point contract accepted at $137/pt that's going to ROFR tomorrow.  I'll post the string once confirmed.  Cheers!


----------



## dolphins-54

Late addition:
dolphins54—$130-$20235-150-akv-mar-0/20,150/21,150/22,150/23-sent 7/7


----------



## wdw4rfam

Ok disney, it’s 31 days…let’s go, I’m done waiting. I would really love for this to be my last week of refreshing my email every 15 minutes


----------



## The_MT

wdw4rfam said:


> Ok disney, it’s 31 days…let’s go, I’m done waiting. I would really love for this to be my last week of refreshing my email every 15 minutes


I’m at Day 26, hope we both hear back soon!


----------



## Stargazer65

wdw4rfam said:


> Ok disney, it’s 31 days…let’s go, I’m done waiting. I would really love for this to be my last week of refreshing my email every 15 minutes


Me too! 31 days!


----------



## Keppyslinger

Stargazer65 said:


> Me too! 31 days!


I am at 35 days. I am ready to be done one way or another...


----------



## wdw4rfam

Keppyslinger said:


> I am at 35 days. I am ready to be done one way or another...


They probably take as long as possible because they know we are all going to try another one right away and they don’t want to buy back even faster.


----------



## Keppyslinger

wdw4rfam said:


> They probably take as long as possible because they know we are all going to try another one right away and they don’t want to buy back even faster.


Speaking of trying faster, has anyone noticed whether any of the DVC resales companies add new listings on the weekends or is it really a Monday thru Friday thing? I just have this sinking feeling about this one for some reason...


----------



## Spinster Travel

Keppyslinger said:


> Speaking of trying faster, has anyone noticed whether any of the DVC resales companies add new listings on the weekends or is it really a Monday thru Friday thing? I just have this sinking feeling about this one for some reason...


Yes, some add listings on the weekends.


----------



## KimMcGowan

wdw4rfam said:


> Ok disney, it’s 31 days…let’s go, I’m done waiting. I would really love for this to be my last week of refreshing my email every 15 minutes





Stargazer65 said:


> Me too! 31 days!





Keppyslinger said:


> I am at 35 days. I am ready to be done one way or another...


Us too, 32 days. I just want to know. I have a feeling that this one (CC) is going to be taken. The perfect replacement is just sitting there but I can’t do anything until Disney decides (sigh).


----------



## Mtufano1989

Hi All,

Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21

First time putting an offer on a DVC contract. Very excited and anxious for the ROFR process. Long time fans of BWV and this contract fits exactly what my wife and I are looking for. Fingers crossed!

Quick question regarding this contract. We will have points coming 9/1/23, but if we close soon, we will not have them prior to our 11 month window. Is it still possible to book with the idea that the points will be available prior to us arriving in 9/2023?


----------



## Joel22

KimMcGowan said:


> Us too, 32 days. I just want to know. I have a feeling that this one (CC) is going to be taken. The perfect replacement is just sitting there but I can’t do anything until Disney decides (sigh).


How much was your offer PP?


----------



## Sandisw

Mtufano1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21
> 
> First time putting an offer on a DVC contract. Very excited and anxious for the ROFR process. Long time fans of BWV and this contract fits exactly what my wife and I are looking for. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Quick question regarding this contract. We will have points coming 9/1/23, but if we close soon, we will not have them prior to our 11 month window. Is it still possible to book with the idea that the points will be available prior to us arriving in 9/2023?



Everything is based on the time of the trip, so those any trip after 9/1/2023 can be booked as soon as you have the points in your account.  You don't have to wait for the UY to start...you can always book 11 months in advance at your home resort.  Those 20 points from 2022 will need to be banked if you want to use them after 9/1/2023.   You will also be able to borrow 2024 points for any trip that takes place after 9/1/23.


----------



## BriLam

BriLam---$126-$34650-275-AKV-Mar-0/21, 100/22, 275/23, 275/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/16


----------



## BunnyhugSK

BunnyhugSK said:


> New to the board...Canadian buyer (yay "international"?) trying to purchase in Animal Kingdom.
> Think I have the string figured out:
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
> 
> Not feeling too optimistic given all I have read latey...


Well...got the BAD news this morning (August 1) that ROFR was excercised and our offer was TAKEN.

Oh well....onto "Plan B"!


----------



## Spinster Travel

Swore I would never buy at SSR, but then this popped up and was just too good to pass up!  Not a ton of hope of its passing ROFR, but you can't win if you don't play!

Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1


----------



## shellabella2

Our first contract! Yay!

shellabella2---$134-$16884-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 115/23- sent 6/14, passed 7/14


----------



## christophles

christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1

All I ask is for one of these to pass or else I will make Disney go broke buying all these up from me. I might become a seller's best friend...haha.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

christophles said:


> christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1
> 
> All I ask is for one of these to pass or else I will make Disney go broke buying all these up from me. I might become a seller's best friend...haha.


Or Disney's best resale negotiator!


----------



## Hoppy-tn

Since Desantis wants to fight with Disney, some of you Florida residents need to get him to Pass a law that require disney to give us a small commission fee as the “seller agent” when they exercise the right of first refusal. after all we are the ones bringing them the contract to buy


----------



## KimMcGowan

Joel22 said:


> How much was your offer PP?


$165


----------



## NVDISFamily

christophles said:


> christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1
> 
> All I ask is for one of these to pass or else I will make Disney go broke buying all these up from me. I might become a seller's best friend...haha.


I do really appreciate those willing to get into the "mud" and are willing to make offers below the ROFR safe zone as it will signal to us who are saving up to buy in the future when the ROFR monster is slowing down. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## DadLadd428

Dadladd428---$125-$6772-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 7/11

International seller


----------



## softballmom3

Spinster Travel said:


> Swore I would never buy at SSR, but then this popped up and was just too good to pass up!  Not a ton of hope of its passing ROFR, but you can't win if you don't play!
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1


I saw this one!  If only it was my UY lol .  Good luck!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

On the DVC Fan YouTube show today, it was mentioned that only ONE person makes ROFR decisions. I'm trying to wrap my head around that possibility that only one person decides our fate and brings us together on this thread. There really aren't more? That must be a trip to have that kind of power, if you will, to singularly determine whether you'll be  a dream maker or a dream killer. 

Also, the thread got a cool mention from Paul.


----------



## TraJon

Flynn's Gal said:


> On the DVC Fan YouTube show today, it was mentioned that only ONE person makes ROFR decisions. I'm trying to wrap my head around that possibility that only one person decides our fate and brings us together on this thread. There really aren't more? That must be a trip to have that kind of power, if you will, to singularly determine whether you'll be  a dream maker or a dream killer.
> 
> Also, the thread got a cool mention from Paul.


I have walked around all day saying “one person”!  Craziness


----------



## eMoneyBug

Spinster Travel said:


> Swore I would never buy at SSR, but then this popped up and was just too good to pass up!  Not a ton of hope of its passing ROFR, but you can't win if you don't play!
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1


Good luck, I see this contract or a twin is still listed at $145, great job getting it to $137


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land—-$134.50-$15,298-100-AKL-Oct-0/21, 100/22, 100/23-sent 7/1-passed 7/28
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I’ve had a really long day at work  and got my contracts confused! It is the AKL above that passed ROFR, not the BLT below. Durrrr  Note that this was the AKL contract I won in a broker’s auction and total price includes a $250 auction fee & $575 closing costs.
> 
> I have another contract pending ROFR… was counting on one or the other being taken!
> 
> Alice in Okie-land—-$172-$20,165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23-seller pay closing-sent 6/30



Alice in Okie-land---$172-$20165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23, 110/24-Seller pay closing- sent 6/30, taken 8/2

Alice in Okie-land---$134.5-$15298-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-Auction Fee $250- sent 7/1, passed 7/28

Four tries and passed ROFR once, that’s OK by me! Once this transaction is completely settled, I will start shopping again


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land---$172-$20165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23, 110/24-Seller pay closing- sent 6/30, taken 8/2
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$134.5-$15298-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-Auction Fee $250- sent 7/1, passed 7/28
> 
> Four tries and passed ROFR once, that’s OK by me! Once this transaction is completely settled, I will start shopping again


Nice! It looks like we’re starting to see some AKV contracts make it through. Does that mean we’re done or almost done with the AKV “bloodbath” or not yet?


----------



## Spinster Travel

eMoneyBug said:


> Good luck, I see this contract or a twin is still listed at $145, great job getting it to $137


Yes - there were two listed Saturday morning and I came across them over my daily coffee/browsing of contracts that I maybe don't need.  I grabbed one and the other is still there.....has tempted me to get the other one too, but I'm trying to maintain control LOL


----------



## MISCdisney21

MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28, passed 8/2


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554469502385111046


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pkrieger2287 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554469502385111046


I agree with your 2nd guess that DVC is amassing points to sell as cash rooms. BLT2 seems far fetched. Even if they did, a brand new tower would probably be a whole new association and Disney would probably not be buying back any more points from BLT1. it Is strange though. I can’t see too many people wanting to buy BLT direct for $260pp with no incentives. That’s steep. Thanks for the report!


----------



## YellowHouse

YellowHouse said:


> YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4



The BLT bloodbath continues.  Taken today.


----------



## adribelle

YellowHouse said:


> The BLT bloodbath continues.  Taken today.


So sorry. I will say it looks like there is a lot of action today, so hoping a lot of people get answers, for better or worse!


----------



## bryaalre

Here are DVC Resale Market's month of July's ROFR for each WDW resort:

AKL - 23/37 for 62.2% contracts bought back
BLT - 29/41 for 70.7% contracts bought back
CCV - 14/37 for 37.8% contracts bought back
OKW - 19/37 for 51.4% contracts bought back
SSR - 48/71 for 67.6% contracts bought back

3 month trends for these 5 resorts


MayJuneJulyAKL80.4%35.9%62.2%BLT60.0%64.9%70.7%CCV24.0%41.9%37.8%OKW88.6%92.7%51.4%SSR85.4%68.0%67.6%


----------



## christophles

christophles---$115-$14352-115-SSR-Aug-0/21, 57/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 8/2

Trying this one as well. In the words of Captain America...I can do this all day. As long as I get an answer for both of these by Labor Day, I will be happy either way.


----------



## YellowHouse

They have almost broken me down to buying 150 points direct at VGF.  Almost.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

YellowHouse said:


> They have almost broken me down to buying 150 points direct at VGF.  Almost.


This is Disney’s goal!


----------



## YellowHouse

I'm standing strong for now.  Just put in another offer, international seller this time.


----------



## eMoneyBug

Spinster Travel said:


> Yes - there were two listed Saturday morning and I came across them over my daily coffee/browsing of contracts that I maybe don't need.  I grabbed one and the other is still there.....has tempted me to get the other one too, but I'm trying to maintain control LOL


Oh so they are twin contracts!  Maybe I'll offer $137 as well


----------



## wdw4rfam

wdw4rfam---$160-$16,000-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 70/22, 100/23- seller pays closing  sent 6/30, passed 8/2

Not surprised because it was PVB but doesn’t make that wait any easier  Already got closing papers too!!


----------



## wdw4rfam

YellowHouse said:


> They have almost broken me down to buying 150 points direct at VGF.  Almost.


Back away from the ledge…don’t do it!!!


----------



## arisafari

Tried to use the format tool but it kept giving me an error message so I had to do it by hand as best I could.

$124-$43648-352-SSR-Dec-0/21, 338/22, 352/23- sent 6/24, taken 8/2


Seller to pay 2022 dues. Should have known this'd never make it through.


----------



## Nick_will

arisafari said:


> Tried to use the format tool but it kept giving me an error message so I had to do it by hand as best I could.
> 
> $124-$43648-352-SSR-Dec-0/21, 338/22, 352/23- sent 7/24, taken 8/2
> 
> 
> Seller to pay 2022 dues. Should have known this'd never make it through.


Just curious, did you send this 6/24 or 7/24?  If 7/24 that's pretty darn quick!  I sent mine on 7/6 and was hoping to hear something this week.


----------



## dolphins-54

Sent 7/24 or 6/24? Assuming 6/24 as theyre not nice enough to let us know it’s bought back that fast!


----------



## arisafari

Nick_will said:


> Just curious, did you send this 6/24 or 7/24?  If 7/24 that's pretty darn quick!  I sent mine on 7/6 and was hoping to hear something this week.


Oops, thanks for catching that. It was 6/24


----------



## Ginamarie

arisafari said:


> Tried to use the format tool but it kept giving me an error message so I had to do it by hand as best I could.
> 
> $124-$43648-352-SSR-Dec-0/21, 338/22, 352/23- sent 6/24, taken 8/2
> 
> 
> Seller to pay 2022 dues. Should have known this'd never make it through.


Yeah I always feel like if you can get the price low enough, don’t play around with the seller paying extra dues or closing costs.


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 8/2

Well… In a very sad turn of events, we were informed today that we did NOT pass ROFR on the OKW contract! I am not sure what the mixup was or why it happened, but we received an email from the title company saying we passed with the next steps paperwork on Friday. But then this afternoon we received a call from our broker that the contract was taken. Oh well. We do still have a 200 point Aulani with subsidized dues in the ROFR process, and we feel pretty good about that one.  I am thinking we will probably take advantage of the recent incentives and buy 150 VGF direct. Maybe wait until this latest incentive expires and see what they do next…


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 8/2
> 
> Well… In a very sad turn of events, we were informed today that we did NOT pass ROFR on the OKW contract! I am not sure what the mixup was or why it happened, but we received an email from the title company saying we passed with the next steps paperwork on Friday. But then this afternoon we received a call from our broker that the contractor was taken. Oh well. We do still have a 200 point Aulani with subsidized dues in the ROFR process, but we feel good about that one.  I am thinking we will probably take advantage of the recent incentives and buy 150 VGF direct. Maybe wait until this latest incentive expires and see what they do next…


Good grief. I still marked it as passed.


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, taken 8/2


----------



## flipflopmom

Flipflopmom---$158-$16359-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 100/24-Seller credit 362 MF- sent 8/2

This is our first. Probably going to need some hand holding. We know not the best deal, with stripped points, but the UY and points worked.


----------



## DisneyKim41

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Nice! It looks like we’re starting to see some AKV contracts make it through. Does that mean we’re done or almost done with the AKV “bloodbath” or not yet?





Alice in Okie-land said:


> Alice in Okie-land---$172-$20165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23, 110/24-Seller pay closing- sent 6/30, taken 8/2
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$134.5-$15298-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-Auction Fee $250- sent 7/1, passed 7/28
> 
> Four tries and passed ROFR once, that’s OK by me! Once this transaction is completely settled, I will start shopping again


They are out of control on BLT.  What the heck....


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

flipflopmom said:


> Flipflopmom---$158-$16359-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 100/24-Seller credit 362 MF- sent 8/2
> 
> This is our first. Probably going to need some hand holding. We know not the best deal, with stripped points, but the UY and points worked.


$158 is great, congrats! I like stripped/partially stripped contracts so I don’t have to add the dues at closing.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30, passed 8/2


----------



## Jacie

Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30, passed 8/2

Very happy to get this email today! We have two WDW DVC contracts but live on the west coast and go to Disneyland much more often, so this is perfect for us!


----------



## TraJon

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30, passed 8/2


Hallelujah!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

MISCdisney21 said:


> MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28, passed 8/2


Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## flipflopmom

AKVDisneyFan said:


> $158 is great, congrats! I like stripped/partially stripped contracts so I don’t have to add the dues at closing.


That’s exactly it.


----------



## The_MT

Jacie said:


> Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30, passed 8/2
> 
> Very happy to get this email today! We have two WDW DVC contracts but live on the west coast and go to Disneyland much more often, so this is perfect for us!


congrats!! My VGC went for review 7/5 so I should hear on mine soon! Hopefully we will be neighbors


----------



## JKS DVC

JKS DVC---$130-$13699-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/1

Maybe third time is the charm??


----------



## Keppyslinger

Keppyslinger said:


> We put this in a couple of weeks ago but I didn't want to post for fear of Jinxing things...
> 
> Keppyslinger— 138-15899-110-AKV-June-55/22,110/23, 110/24, 110/25-Sent 06/24/2022.


Swing and a miss.
Keppyslinger— 138-15899-110-AKV-June-55/22,110/23, 110/24, 110/25-Sent 06/24/2022, Taken 08/01

Next!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Jacie said:


> Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30, passed 8/2
> 
> Very happy to get this email today! We have two WDW DVC contracts but live on the west coast and go to Disneyland much more often, so this is perfect for us!


VGC Por Vida!

Welcome home.


----------



## NVDISFamily

bryaalre said:


> CCV - 14/37 for 37.8% contracts bought back



Wake me up when the ROFR monster has had it's full and I can bid on CCV for 140 to 150 ish a point. I see a ton of CCV contracts on the market in my use year that are aged near or over 2 months but I bet the ROFR monster is keeping them from hitting their true market value and thus... they will sit


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Wake me up when the ROFR monster has had it's full and I can bid on CCV for 140 to 150 ish a point. I see a ton of CCV contracts on the market in my use year that are aged near or over 2 months but I bet the ROFR monster is keeping them from hitting their true market value and thus... they will sit


the same can be said of BLT.  So many listings and the ROFR rate is so high.  I guess it all depends on the sense of urgency of the sellers and buyers.  But what if either side are in no rush to sell or buy?  All the while DVD is just lurking around ready to pounce.  A true DVC stand-off....


----------



## YellowHouse

Round 4 of the battle for BLT resale!  Maybe an international seller will do the trick.

YellowHouse---$170-$28766-160-BLT-Aug-34/21, 90/22, 160/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 8/2


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Keppyslinger said:


> Swing and a miss.
> Keppyslinger— 138-15899-110-AKV-June-55/22,110/23, 110/24, 110/25-Sent 06/24/2022, Taken 08/01
> 
> Next!


This is nuts! My AKV passed Thursday at $134.50 ($137 if you include the extra auction fee) and yours gets taken at 138? Wild.


----------



## KimMcGowan

NVDISFamily said:


> Wake me up when the ROFR monster has had it's full and I can bid on CCV for 140 to 150 ish a point. I see a ton of CCV contracts on the market in my use year that are aged near or over 2 months but I bet the ROFR monster is keeping them from hitting their true market value and thus... they will sit


I didn’t fill out the string - but my Copper Creek got taken today at $165 a point . You may be waiting a while for one in the $140-150 range to pass. Add to that the report today where Disney bought back CC at a rate of 30% (I forget the exact number) and it looks bleak right now. 
Having said that, I already bid on another one and had the offer accepted - I guess hope springs eternal.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KimMcGowan said:


> I didn’t fill out the string - but my Copper Creek got taken today at $165 a point . You may be waiting a while for one in the $140-150 range to pass. Add to that the report today where Disney bought back CC at a rate of 30% (I forget the exact number) and it looks bleak right now.
> Having said that, I already bid on another one and had the offer accepted - I guess hope springs eternal.


CCV is a tough one because it’s a small resort relative the other actively ROFR‘d resorts. And Disney recently raised the direct price from $225pp to $240pp. It’s hard to imagine people buying direct at that price point but I guess there must be some out there or else why would Disney buy back so many.


----------



## NVDISFamily

KimMcGowan said:


> I didn’t fill out the string - but my Copper Creek got taken today at $165 a point . You may be waiting a while for one in the $140-150 range to pass. Add to that the report today where Disney bought back CC at a rate of 30% (I forget the exact number) and it looks bleak right now.
> Having said that, I already bid on another one and had the offer accepted - I guess hope springs eternal.


Yea. I'm only saying if they go into no more ROFR mode I'll jump in if the price is right.



HIRyeDVC said:


> CCV is a tough one because it’s a small resort relative the other actively ROFR‘d resorts. And Disney recently raised the direct price from $225pp to $240pp. It’s hard to imagine people buying direct at that price point but I guess there must be some out there or else why would Disney buy back so many.


If in a few years they do a buy 200 points direct at 205/210 a point promo or something like that I'd be tempted. I do value direct a bit as I'm betting on future resorts and the 204X reboots of the old but new resorts (Beach Club Tower anyone?) to also be restricted. I'd pay a delta to have a lot of direct CCV points as it's my MK area resort of choice 


If I had to bet, I'd say I have a higher % chance of getting some resale CCV points in the next 5 years but who knows......


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> If I had to bet, I'd say I have a higher % chance of getting some resale CCV points in the next 5 years but who knows......


Didn’t you say you were done?….


----------



## TraJon

There is an international CCV at www.dvcstore.com for 175 points at $160, September use year.  That’s very tempting.


----------



## TraJon

TraJon said:


> There is an international CCV at www.dvcstore.com for 175 points at $160, September use year.  That’s very tempting.


Oops December use year!


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Didn’t you say you were done?….


For the next few months….. yes. 

I’ll need at least 200 ish more CCV to live out my every other year WDW trip plans. We are light on CCV points


----------



## bryaalre

NVDISFamily said:


> Wake me up when the ROFR monster has had it's full and I can bid on CCV for 140 to 150 ish a point. I see a ton of CCV contracts on the market in my use year that are aged near or over 2 months but I bet the ROFR monster is keeping them from hitting their true market value and thus... they will sit


I am currently trying to get a CCV contract and recently had one taken at $158 a point and now have one submitted at $168 a point.  I would like to get it cheaper but at this point, I'm just hoping to get it to pass.  I see the market drift lower but it means nothing as I won't look at those contracts since I'm not wasting my time on ROFR when I know it will get taken.


----------



## PixiePoppins

Yay!!
PixiePoppins---$159-$26447-160-PVB-Mar-0/21, 24/22, 160/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/2


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I like stripped/partially stripped contracts so I don’t have to add the dues at closing.


Everything is negotiable.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Everything is negotiable.


This is true


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Everything is negotiable.


Some of the listings on Fidelity are labeled with “negotiable“. I’m like really? Good to know.


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> Some of the listings on Fidelity are labeled with “negotiable“. I’m like really? Good to know.


Since it’s fidelity and given how poor they’ve been with QA lately, probably the details of the listing are negotiable lol


----------



## Noles235

HIRyeDVC said:


> Some of the listings on Fidelity are labeled with “negotiable“. I’m like really? Good to know.


Some say negotiable but not at all.
Same with motivated seller.


----------



## Paul Stupin

NVDISFamily said:


> Wake me up when the ROFR monster has had it's full and I can bid on CCV for 140 to 150 ish a point. I see a ton of CCV contracts on the market in my use year that are aged near or over 2 months but I bet the ROFR monster is keeping them from hitting their true market value and thus... they will sit


Why is $140-$150 CCV’s true market value? That was about the price I paid several years ago, but as we’ve all noted prices do have a tendency to trend up over the years, and I don’t think CCV has gone up unreasonably. Thats one of the benefits to owning DVC, no? Contracts are sitting because owners aren’t accepting lowball offers. That’s good for all of us in the long run.


----------



## ahintz

Just got the news - our Aulani contract passed! Excited to get our account setup and to book our first trip!

ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1, passed 8/3


----------



## Paul Stupin

ahintz said:


> Just got the news - our Aulani contract passed! Excited to get our account setup and to book our first trip!
> 
> ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1, passed 8/3


Congrats!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Paul Stupin said:


> Why is $140-$150 CCV’s true market value? That was about the price I paid several years ago, but as we’ve all noted prices do have a tendency to trend up over the years, and I don’t think CCV has gone up unreasonably. Thats one of the benefits to owning DVC, no? Contracts are sitting because owners aren’t accepting lowball offers. That’s good for all of us in the long run.



It depends. If you had to sell your CCV points and they had to go on the market with a bunch of others that were out there aging 60+ days on the market at a price "above ROFR" why would one sell above any of the others that were sitting out there? Yes, some will sell at this higher price. If you wanted to call that the market price, it's the market price @ that much lower sales volume.

Price elasticity (more sell at lower prices and less sell at higher prices) and the artificial floor created by ROFR leads to more contracts sitting on the market. In a market with no ROFR floor, those who were more motivated to sell could lower price to move their contracts quicker and this could even help you if you wanted to sell at that higher end of the price curve as perhaps there was a lot less inventory at the lower prices and if someone really wanted to buy a resale ROFR they would see a lot less contracts and move on your higher price to get what they want.

I'm not saying 140 to 150 is the true value. It's the price that would tempt me to buy in earlier than I "should" as I want the points but don't need them...... If the market never moves this low, then I'll wait until I have more funds to buy at that higher price point and decide what to do at that time. If I had to guess the market value it would be between 140(low) to 170 (high) with the median somewhere around the high 150s (adjustments for stripped contracts, contract size, etc. also factored in).

I made a fun supply demand graph in last quarters ROFR thread that would also be a good reference for this conversation


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> Everything is negotiable.


Agree the last few times I have made an offer it was with sellers paying 2022 dues for all 2022 points. Even though we didn’t come to an agreement the sellers did accept to pay the dues.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> It depends. If you had to sell your CCV points and they had to go on the market with a bunch of others that were out there aging 60+ days on the market at a price "above ROFR" why would one sell above any of the others that were sitting out there? Yes, some will sell at this higher price. If you wanted to call that the market price, it's the market price @ that much lower sales volume.
> 
> Price elasticity (more sell at lower prices and less sell at higher prices) and the artificial floor created by ROFR leads to more contracts sitting on the market. In a market with no ROFR floor, those who were more motivated to sell could lower price to move their contracts quicker and this could even help you if you wanted to sell at that higher end of the price curve as perhaps there was a lot less inventory at the lower prices and if someone really wanted to buy a resale ROFR they would see a lot less contracts and move on your higher price to get what they want.
> 
> I'm not saying 140 to 150 is the true value. It's the price that would tempt me to buy in earlier than I "should" as I want the points but don't need them...... If the market never moves this low, then I'll wait until I have more funds to buy at that higher price point and decide what to do at that time. If I had to guess the market value it would be between 140(low) to 170 (high) with the median somewhere around the high 150s (adjustments for stripped contracts, contract size, etc. also factored in).
> 
> I made a fun supply demand graph in last quarters ROFR thread that would also be a good reference for this conversation


Another thing that active ROFR has done is that the market heavily benefits sellers of loaded contracts. Buyers aren't offering on stripped contracts because they're too cheap to pass.


----------



## Stingberg

Stingberg---$118-$31045-270-AUL-Feb-0/22, 0/23, 270/24-Subsidized Dues-sent 8/3


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Stingberg said:


> Stingberg---$118-$31045-270-AUL-Feb-0/22, 0/23, 270/24-Subsidized Dues-sent 8/3


----------



## Dvcl0v3r

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2, passed 7/1
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 347/22, 250/23-Seller pay MF Close- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l seller- sent 6/13, passed 7/14
> 
> SGGB1992---$141-$38329-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16
> 
> flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-Int'l seller- sent 6/20, passed 7/18
> 
> FreemanFam---$127-$26749-200-AKV-Oct-0/21, 194/22, 200/23-Int'l seller- sent 6/23, passed 7/20
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> aulaninutz---$115-$36815-290-AUL-Aug-22/21, 580/22, 290/23, 290/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16
> 
> Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29, passed 7/29
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20, passed 7/18
> 
> flipflopsandpitstops---$173-$19056-100-BCV-Aug-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/22, passed 7/20
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3, passed 7/1
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/7
> 
> garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13
> 
> Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11, passed 7/14
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/14
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-Sep-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29, passed 7/25
> 
> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/5
> 
> erinkristen04---$164-$16001-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12, passed 7/13
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/7
> 
> Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25
> 
> Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28, passed 7/24
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> elenex---$260-$14453-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/7, passed 7/5
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24
> 
> Stargazer65(Seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28, passed 7/26
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> jgarrity1---$70-$13265-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21, passed 7/18
> 
> Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/24
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14
> 
> mickeyhellyeah—$128-$29049-220-AKV-Mar 0/21, 0/22, 220/23 - sent 6/18
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
> 
> Hereforthechurros---$132-$27720-210-AKV-Mar-0/21, 195/22, 210/23, 210/24-Seller pays Closing- sent 7/13
> 
> AdventurerKat---$138-$5112-30-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 7/15
> 
> geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19
> 
> badeacon---$130-$15806-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 113/22, 110/23, 110/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/27
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1
> 
> 
> MrsDfromTN---$140-$30173-200-AUL-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized dues- sent 7/6
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> MalorieA---$166-$13576-75-BCV-Mar-0/21, 150/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4
> 
> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5
> 
> Sunnyore---$170-$5157-25-BLT-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 25/23- sent 7/12
> 
> quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22
> 
> wing91---$160-$34000-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/26
> 
> kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 240/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29
> 
> kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 248/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1
> 
> ValW---$154-$6137-35-BWV-Dec-0/21, 70/22, 35/23- sent 7/8
> 
> TheGambler22---$156-$13636-80-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 122/22, 80/23- sent 7/20
> 
> Disneycouple99---$165-$9253-50-BWV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 7/28
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> RedDogRun(seller)---$104-$5877-50-HH-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 6/15
> 
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting MF'22- sent 7/13
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6
> 
> 
> CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17
> 
> lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6
> 
> alohatok1986---$173-$18674-100-PVB-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 7/13
> 
> alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24
> 
> heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20
> 
> pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22
> 
> baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29
> 
> Hiddenmickey75---$124-$10600-75-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 7/1
> 
> Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb--1/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/5
> 
> tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/6
> 
> JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8
> 
> Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/11
> 
> MaleficentUK---$115-$23000-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 8/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF '23- sent 7/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30
> 
> The_MT---$265-$27286-100-VGC-Jun-0/21, 192/22, 100/23- sent 7/5
> 
> Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> NickBCV---$162-$16200-100-VGF-Apr-0/21, 33/22, 100/23-Seller pays CC- sent 7/12
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> benedib99(seller)---$111-$17300-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/21, 103/22, 150/23- sent 6/24
> 
> MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28
> 
> Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30
> 
> MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-150/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6
> 
> Joel22---$161-$18868-110-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 68/22, 110/23- sent 7/12
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29
> 
> badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15
> 
> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15
> 
> hogwartsdropout---$173-$27075-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 165/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15
> 
> disjseag---$165-$27600-155-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 155/22, 155/23- sent 7/16
> 
> wvujeb---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 205/22, 175/23- sent 7/20
> 
> Ericlaurie---$160-$18537-110-CCV@WL-Apr--1/21, 26/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 7/21
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$165-$22074-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 125/23- sent 7/26
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18
> 
> alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10, taken 7/19
> 
> JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22, taken 7/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, taken 7/6
> 
> ThingamabobsIGot20---$165-$28301-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/5, taken 7/6
> 
> MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/12
> 
> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19
> 
> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10, taken 7/20
> 
> golex---$165-$31139-180-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 180/23, 180/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6, taken 7/7
> 
> sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7, taken 7/13
> 
> Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11, taken 7/14
> 
> julieack---$125-$20684-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/20, taken 7/14
> 
> TheGambler22---$135-$11219-75-SSR-Sep-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/14
> 
> Pamkat1820---$134-$8744-60-SSR-Feb-0/21, 30/22, 60/23, 60/24-Seller pays dues- sent 6/15, taken 7/15
> 
> CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14, taken 7/19
> 
> christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22, taken 7/28
> 
> brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30, taken 7/28
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> hogwartsdropout---$160-$41069-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 6/8, taken 7/12
> 
> Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/12, taken 7/15
> 
> 
> *VB:*


Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20 approved 8/3


----------



## The_MT

The_MT---$265-$27286-100-VGC-Jun-0/21, 192/22, 100/23- sent 7/5, passed 8/3

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## The_MT

Stingberg said:


> Stingberg---$118-$31045-270-AUL-Feb-0/22, 0/23, 270/24-Subsidized Dues-sent 8/3


woah, you are living my dream! that's an amazing price


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Dvcl0v3r said:


> Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20 approved 8/3


approved?  I'm so confused.....


----------



## MICKIMINI

SCOOP...can't say where I got it:   *DVC's been waiving SSR, BC, AKL and GF the past week*.

Excellent source.  This could change.  YMMV.


----------



## pianomanzano

MICKIMINI said:


> SCOOP...can't say where I got it:   *DVC's been waiving SSR, BC, AKL and GF the past week*.
> 
> Excellent source.  This could change.  YMMV.


GF should always be waived since it's in active sales, they waived as low as the 140s for GF. And based on this thread, some SSR and AKL have been ROFR'ed the past couple of days. Maybe just not lucky or just not a hot tip?


----------



## MICKIMINI

pianomanzano said:


> GF should always be waived since it's in active sales, they waived as low as the 140s for GF. And based on this thread, some SSR and AKL have been ROFR'ed the past couple of days. Maybe just not lucky or just not a hot tip?


Just passing on info I got this morning...


----------



## Paul Stupin

NVDISFamily said:


> It depends. If you had to sell your CCV points and they had to go on the market with a bunch of others that were out there aging 60+ days on the market at a price "above ROFR" why would one sell above any of the others that were sitting out there? Yes, some will sell at this higher price. If you wanted to call that the market price, it's the market price @ that much lower sales volume.
> 
> Price elasticity (more sell at lower prices and less sell at higher prices) and the artificial floor created by ROFR leads to more contracts sitting on the market. In a market with no ROFR floor, those who were more motivated to sell could lower price to move their contracts quicker and this could even help you if you wanted to sell at that higher end of the price curve as perhaps there was a lot less inventory at the lower prices and if someone really wanted to buy a resale ROFR they would see a lot less contracts and move on your higher price to get what they want.
> 
> I'm not saying 140 to 150 is the true value. It's the price that would tempt me to buy in earlier than I "should" as I want the points but don't need them...... If the market never moves this low, then I'll wait until I have more funds to buy at that higher price point and decide what to do at that time. If I had to guess the market value it would be between 140(low) to 170 (high) with the median somewhere around the high 150s (adjustments for stripped contracts, contract size, etc. also factored in).
> 
> I made a fun supply demand graph in last quarters ROFR thread that would also be a good reference for this conversation


But one thing I’ve learned from these boards is that no matter how many times lowball accepted offers are taken by ROFR, some buyers will repeat the process seemingly endlessly in the hope that one will sneak through. And sometimes, as we all know, they do.
So if a motivated seller lowers his price to a level where it will likely be taken by ROFR, some buyer will get an accepted offer anyway, and do Disney a favor so they can swoop in as usual. The seller gets their money anyway. So ROFR helps sellers, no?


----------



## Keppyslinger

pianomanzano said:


> GF should always be waived since it's in active sales, they waived as low as the 140s for GF. And based on this thread, some SSR and AKL have been ROFR'ed the past couple of days. Maybe just not lucky or just not a hot tip?


Hope springs eternal, but my contract was bought back Monday but maybe I missed the window…


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> So if a motivated seller lowers his price to a level where it will likely be taken by ROFR, *some buyer will get an accepted offer anyway*, and do Disney a favor so they can swoop in as usual.


I am not finding that to be the case.  Buyers aren't even offering.


----------



## Leight19

MICKIMINI said:


> Just passing on info I got this morning...


I could see a scenario where this decision was implemented this week and the notifications for buybacks being communicated this week simply pre date the decision to pause buybacks (I’m sure there’s lag between when Disney decides and when it’s finally communicated). Maybe this is wishful thinking but it’s enough for me to start looking for more akv points.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Leight19 said:


> I could see a scenario where this decision was implemented this week and the notifications for buybacks being communicated this week simply pre date the decision to pause buybacks (I’m sure there’s lag between when Disney decides and when it’s finally communicated). Maybe this is wishful thinking but it’s enough for me to start looking for more akv points.


We just closed on two AKV's today woo hoo!  Welcome fellow AKV owner!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Me: It's time to start saving money for Poly 2.

@MICKIMINI: They've paused buybacks at AKV.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Our AKL offer should be coming under review soon (it's been in ROFR for 22 days) so obviously hoping that's true.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3

Did I say OKWE was not on *the list* LOL!  Let's give it a try...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3
> 
> Did I say OKWE was not on *the list* LOL!  Let's give it a try...


Jeeze how come my UY never has anything this good?


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> But one thing I’ve learned from these boards is that no matter how many times lowball accepted offers are taken by ROFR, some buyers will repeat the process seemingly endlessly in the hope that one will sneak through. And sometimes, as we all know, they do.
> So if a motivated seller lowers his price to a level where it will likely be taken by ROFR, some buyer will get an accepted offer anyway, and do Disney a favor so they can swoop in as usual. The seller gets their money anyway. So ROFR helps sellers, no?


Not that disney ever takes AUL but I am still tempted to try for the stripped 350 sub contract.  At $100 maybe a little over,  I could convince myself.   Only problem is wife is working on a 60k kitchen project right now.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

gskywalker said:


> Only problem is wife is working on a 60k kitchen project right now.


----------



## gskywalker

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3
> 
> Did I say OKWE was not on *the list* LOL!  Let's give it a try...


Honestly after staying In an okw 2bdrm 2 weeks ago at HH, we fell in love.   If it wasn't for tax consequences I am pretty sure we would sell our blt to buy sub AUL strictly to use at okw all the time


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


>


You go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

gskywalker said:


> Honestly after staying In an okw 2bdrm 2 weeks ago at HH, we fell in love.   If it wasn't for tax consequences I am pretty sure we would sell our blt to buy sub AUL strictly to use at okw all the time


The only problem with an OKW 2BR is that they're so big you can get lost on your way to go pee in the middle of the night.


----------



## gskywalker

CaptainAmerica said:


>


If it wasn't for her shopping I wouldn't have had "480" extra free points this year(bought our blt with 2 years dues free and could still sell now just 6 months later for more.)  Stupid US government trying to take money from a poor lowly cdn. Ps I really want to just take 2k us devote it to ridiculously low offers to help those who need out and force disney to rofr.


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> Jeeze how come my UY never has anything this good?


We have a direct OKWE and have been looking for at least covid19 era to now add to our 2057 OKW's.  We just closed today on two 40 point AKV's (twins) we paid $140 for. 

We've flipped off some 2042 OKW this year (and got WAY more than $127) on faith that we'd find another...and DH just happened to be here when I found it.  I have one more 2042 OKW to flip.  How could he say no LOL???


----------



## Nursemanit

CaptainAmerica said:


> Me: It's time to start saving money for Poly 2.
> 
> @MICKIMINI: They've paused buybacks at AKV.


With no buybacks for many months I think Poly may not have a poly 2


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Nursemanit said:


> With no buybacks for many months I think Poly may not have a poly 2


What do you mean?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Nursemanit said:


> With no buybacks for many months I think Poly may not have a poly 2


This is why I think it will be part of the same association.


----------



## MICKIMINI

AKVDisneyFan said:


> This is why I think it will be part of the same association.


That's what I'm hearing, but just speculation from a good source.


----------



## Nursemanit

CaptainAmerica said:


> What do you mean?


They have no reason to rofr if they are about to add 5 million or so points. Same reason they don't do it to active selling units.


----------



## Nursemanit

Lol just got the word speaking of Poly 

Nursemanit---$160-$16700-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/3


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> This is why I think it will be part of the same association.





Nursemanit said:


> They have no reason to rofr if they are about to add 5 million or so points. Same reason they don't do it to active selling units.


I've always felt that it would be part of the same association, but we still call it "Poly 2" just like we called Big Pine Key "VGF2."


----------



## geargrinder

gskywalker said:


> Not that disney ever takes AUL but I am still tempted to try for the stripped 350 sub contract.  At $100 maybe a little over,  I could convince myself.   Only problem is wife is working on a 60k kitchen project right now.


I think it's gone.  Been watching if for a while.  Couldn't find it this morning.


----------



## Spinster Travel

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3
> 
> Did I say OKWE was not on *the list* LOL!  Let's give it a try...


If this passes, you'll be my hero!  I got an OKW(E) snagged in June.


----------



## BringWishesBack

First post on this site! Been reading a lot of useful information here, so thanks everyone! Hoping to become first time DVC members soon 

BringWishesBack---$151-$22650-150-PVB-Aug-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/2


----------



## Keppyslinger

Will they add other room types when they finish the new DVC space at the Polynesian? My wife and I really like the 1 bedrooms.


----------



## Nursemanit

Keppyslinger said:


> Will they add other room types when they finish the new DVC space at the Polynesian? My wife and I really like the 1 bedrooms.


If the artist rendering is accurate it looks like 1Br / 2BR / GV and possibly some dedicated studios just going off the balconies.


----------



## sanveaz

Got the news today. 
After everything I've been reading, I didn't think this would pass. We are very excited to be first time DVC members. 


Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/5, passed 8/3


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Some of the listings on Fidelity are labeled with “negotiable“. I’m like really? Good to know.



Nothing beats the “motivated seller” tag on the Vero Beach listing at $105pp.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I am not finding that to be the case.  Buyers aren't even offering.


I’m offering! No one wants my lowballs. Lol.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I am not finding that to be the case.  Buyers aren't even offering.


I’m offering! No one wants my lowballs. Lol.


gskywalker said:


> Not that disney ever takes AUL but I am still tempted to try for the stripped 350 sub contract.  At $100 maybe a little over,  I could convince myself.   Only problem is wife is working on a 60k kitchen project right now.


I looked at it, but it’s too many points for me right now.


----------



## PolynesianPip

Just curious— what’s your timeline for becoming “official?”

We’ve passed ROFR and our first contract has closed. We haven’t had the deed recorded yet or membership account created.

When do you think we can officially say, “we’re in!”?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

PolynesianPip said:


> Just curious— what’s your timeline for becoming “official?”
> 
> We’ve passed ROFR and our first contract has closed. We haven’t had the deed recorded yet or membership account created.
> 
> When do you think we can officially say, “we’re in!”?



I’d suggest you visit the “closing time” thread. 

Looks like it’s taking anywhere from 20 to 25 days from when your deed is recorded before the contract shows up in your membership.


----------



## PolynesianPip

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’d suggest you visit the “closing time” thread.
> 
> Looks like it’s taking anywhere from 20 to 25 days from when your deed is recorded before the contract shows up in your membership.


I’m sorry— I should have been more clear— I’m not asking for actual timeline, only everyone’s opinion on when you FEEL someone can claim first time membership via resale!

As in— when do you cross the DVC membership finish line?


----------



## TraJon

PolynesianPip said:


> I’m sorry— I should have been more clear— I’m not asking for actual timeline, only everyone’s opinion on when you FEEL someone can claim first time membership via resale!
> 
> As in— when do you cross the DVC membership finish line?


When the deed is recorded! Then pop the bubbles!


----------



## cpyle21

cpyle21---$116-$25748-210-OKW-Aug-378/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/1


----------



## The_MT

Ginamarie said:


> I’m offering! No one wants my lowballs. Lol.


I’ve put in some offers too. Straight up rejected a few times and countered on a couple others. I’ve spent so much money on DVC points in the last 12 months that I can’t justify spending any more for a while unless I get a killer deal.


----------



## Einstein509

So I had something interesting occur yesterday and I'm wondering if others had similar experiences.  My DVC guide called me out of the blue and asked about the DCL cruise we're going on soon.  He said that he saw we were slated to go and wanted to know if there is anything he could assist us on with DVC.

I'm guessing he used the cruise as an excuse to call us and wish us on our way, but that makes me wonder what other things DVC guides see linked to your account or name.  Resort stays? Future trips? Any of your Disney plans? ROFR data?

Makes me think that there's more to this whole "system" than we see here and a lot of this is somehow linked.  That may sound like a conspiracy theory, but it does make you wonder.

As a sidenote, a couple of years ago, we stayed at VGF and loved it, so we put in for VGF resale.  Had three contracts taken in a row before we gave up.  Did they know we stayed there and were pushing us towards direct?


----------



## hglenn

Einstein509 said:


> So I had something interesting occur yesterday and I'm wondering if others had similar experiences.  My DVC guide called me out of the blue and asked about the DCL cruise we're going on soon.  He said that he saw we were slated to go and wanted to know if there is anything he could assist us on with DVC.
> 
> I'm guessing he used the cruise as an excuse to call us and wish us on our way, but that makes me wonder what other things DVC guides see linked to your account or name.  Resort stays? Future trips? Any of your Disney plans? ROFR data?
> 
> Makes me think that there's more to this whole "system" than we see here and a lot of this is somehow linked.  That may sound like a conspiracy theory, but it does make you wonder.
> 
> As a sidenote, a couple of years ago, we stayed at VGF and loved it, so we put in for VGF resale.  Had three contracts taken in a row before we gave up.  Did they know we stayed there and were pushing us towards direct?


It absolutely is all linked.  It's no secret that data is the most valuable commodity on the planet.  To go a step further, they can probably see what you watch on Disney+, order from ShopDisney.com and how often you check ride times when you're not at Disney...(or is that just me??).  LOL


----------



## BGparadise

hglenn said:


> It absolutely is all linked.  It's no secret that data is the most valuable commodity on the planet.  To go a step further, they can probably see what you watch on Disney+, order from ShopDisney.com and how often you check ride times when you're not at Disney...(or is that just me??).  LOL



We just returned from a trip and received 3 calls from before the trip and through the 2 week stay.  It was a similar conversation in that our guide just asked if there was anything he could help answer for us.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Do they offer better deals on points on the cruises for existing members?


----------



## Einstein509

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Do they offer better deals on points on the cruises for existing members?


No, I don't think so.  He told me to make sure I check out the DVC merch in the gift shops though, lol.


----------



## pianomanzano

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Do they offer better deals on points on the cruises for existing members?


I’ve heard that there are sometimes extra incentives, such as onboard credit.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Do they offer better deals on points on the cruises for existing members?


Last sailing it was $1,000 regardless of contract size.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I think there needs to be some kind of recourse against DVD for their obscene processing times on resale contracts.  I've owned my interest in Aulani for weeks.  It's mine.  It legally belongs to me.  Yet Disney is making it impossible to use what's mine by dragging their feet.  I have distressed points that are going to expire and availability between now and then is basically zero.

This is the last time I buy a loaded contract.  There's too much risk that your seller, your broker, your title company, Disney, or a combination of all four completely screw you on the timeline and you end up setting hundreds of points on fire.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think there needs to be some kind of recourse against DVD for their obscene processing times on resale contracts.  I've owned my interest in Aulani for weeks.  It's mine.  It legally belongs to me.  Yet Disney is making it impossible to use what's mine by dragging their feet.  I have distressed points that are going to expire and availability between now and then is basically zero.
> 
> This is the last time I buy a loaded contract.  There's too much risk that your seller, your broker, your title company, Disney, or a combination of all four completely screw you on the timeline and you end up setting hundreds of points on fire.


I agree.  Generally, in a real estate transaction there is an agreed upon possession date that indicates when the buyer will take possession.  It seems that DVD makes up the rules as they go with this.  As far as I know there is nothing in the contract language defining a specific period of time that they have to make the transfer.


----------



## BunnyhugSK

Well...since "Plan A" was taken, it's onto "Plan B":

BunnyhugSK---$135-$29700-220-AKV-Dec-0/20, 166/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/3

_(Good thing there are 26 letters in the alphabet!)_


----------



## Leight19

Einstein509 said:


> So I had something interesting occur yesterday and I'm wondering if others had similar experiences.  My DVC guide called me out of the blue and asked about the DCL cruise we're going on soon.  He said that he saw we were slated to go and wanted to know if there is anything he could assist us on with DVC.
> 
> I'm guessing he used the cruise as an excuse to call us and wish us on our way, but that makes me wonder what other things DVC guides see linked to your account or name.  Resort stays? Future trips? Any of your Disney plans? ROFR data?
> 
> Makes me think that there's more to this whole "system" than we see here and a lot of this is somehow linked.  That may sound like a conspiracy theory, but it does make you wonder.
> 
> As a sidenote, a couple of years ago, we stayed at VGF and loved it, so we put in for VGF resale.  Had three contracts taken in a row before we gave up.  Did they know we stayed there and were pushing us towards direct?


My guide also called me to see how I was doing and specially asked if I felt I had enough points. I think this means they’re getting the word to push sales more so will be interested to see how much the direct sales slowed.


----------



## DVChris

CaptainAmerica said:


> This is the last time I buy a loaded contract.  There's too much risk that your seller, your broker, your title company, Disney, or a combination of all four completely screw you on the timeline and you end up setting hundreds of points on fire.


Is there enough time to exchange them into II?


----------



## Sandisw

hglenn said:


> I agree.  Generally, in a real estate transaction there is an agreed upon possession date that indicates when the buyer will take possession.  It seems that DVD makes up the rules as they go with this.  As far as I know there is nothing in the contract language defining a specific period of time that they have to make the transfer.



There is nothing in the contract and because its not like a typical real estate where there is a physical property, the transfer can not take place immediately until they are notified that the property has actually closed...and deed recorded.  They can't stop access for the current owner until they know that its official.

Now, timeline for that to occur?  Well, so far, I have not found anything in all my searching that defines it....prior to 2020, to be honest, it never took this long to transfer contracts...normally, you had access within a week...that was my experience at least.

And, FL timeshare law, doesn't define it either when discussing rules for resale...at least not that I can find...so that wouldn't be something one could use with DVD to question timeline (unless I missed it in the statute).

Not saying there are not other things that could be used...just that I have yet to find anything as to what defines "reasonable" for a timeshare contract to be transferred from one owner to the next.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Einstein509 said:


> So I had something interesting occur yesterday and I'm wondering if others had similar experiences.  My DVC guide called me out of the blue and asked about the DCL cruise we're going on soon.  He said that he saw we were slated to go and wanted to know if there is anything he could assist us on with DVC.


Are you sure it was YOUR DVC guide?  This happened to us for the first time in July, but it wasn't my guide, it was the guide who was going to be onboard the ship.  We also had the DVC magnets waiting for us on our stateroom door, which we aren't supposed to get as resale-only members.



Einstein509 said:


> DVC guides see linked to your account or name.  Resort stays? Future trips? Any of your Disney plans? ROFR data?
> 
> Makes me think that there's more to this whole "system" than we see here and a lot of this is somehow linked.  That may sound like a conspiracy theory, but it does make you wonder.


If you use your same email for everything, all of the following are linked:

- My Disney Experience account
- Castaway Club number and status
- DVC member number and status
- Annual passholder status
- Disney Visa member status
- Disney+ subscription status
- Disney cast member status

In the "Disney World" app, go to "My Profile" and then "Memberships & Passes."  You should see all of your affiliations in there.

My guess is that the DCL people can just run a manifest of everyone in a particular sailing and immediately identify those who are DVC members.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Now, timeline for that to occur?  Well, so far, I have not found anything in all my searching that defines it....prior to 2020, to be honest, it never took this long to transfer contracts...normally, you had access within a week...that was my experience at least.


They can't make it impossible to use your contract.  If they shut down their website and laid off all of their MS cast members, obviously they can't do that.  I see this as the same thing in principle, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Leight19 said:


> My guide also called me to see how I was doing and specially asked if I felt I had enough points. I think this means they’re getting the word to push sales more so will be interested to see how much the direct sales slowed.


Or how many ROFR points are beginning to pile up and need to be sold.


----------



## Enticethemoose

enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5- passed 8/4

Shocked!! I thought there was no way this was getting through!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Enticethemoose said:


> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5- passed 8/4
> 
> Shocked!! I thought there was no way this was getting through!


----------



## geargrinder

I consider contact from a guide good customer service.  I also know that it has secondary intent of adding sales or data tracking.


----------



## RamblinWreck

geargrinder said:


> I consider contact from a guide good customer service.  I also know that it has secondary intent of adding sales or data tracking.


Why would you ever want unsolicited contact from your guide?


----------



## PolynesianPip

TraJon said:


> When the deed is recorded! Then pop the bubbles!


It happened today! Woo hoo!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

geargrinder said:


> I consider contact from a guide good customer service.  I also know that it has secondary intent of adding sales or data tracking.


I promise you, the intent of adding sales is "secondary" to nothing.


----------



## Mts8019

Mts8019---$139-$24794-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/3

Hi everybody. Wish us luck! This will be our first attempt at becoming DVC Members!


----------



## NVDISFamily

RamblinWreck said:


> Why would you ever want unsolicited contact from your guide?





CaptainAmerica said:


> I promise you, the intent of adding sales is "secondary" to nothing.



I would recommend that you consider the benefits of having a great relationship with the direct sales side of DVC may help in other areas of you DVC relationship.

My guide treated me great even before I purchased despite me asking a billion questions. I just kept the dialog open and was honest with my intention that I was considering a direct purchase in the future and now I’m still keeping the options open for more direct (VDH, Poly2, etc.) as the years go by.

I feel like I’ve also gotten value out of the relationship by asking my guide to help me by looking into things that were held up on my resale purchases. He never made any promises but said he would ask some people in the other departments and somehow like magic things that were stuck got moving along. I can’t say my guide did it, but I think it didn’t hurt.

There is a saying for people in the sales profession - “sales cures all sins”. You can reverse engineer this to a buyers perspective and say that buyers that show the potential to buy and who are likely to continue to buy can ask for help/service as long as it’s reasonable. Sales people love relationship clients. Play the other side of that to your benefit and life is good


----------



## Alice in Okie-land

Enticethemoose said:


> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5- passed 8/4
> 
> Shocked!! I thought there was no way this was getting through!


…and my $172 Aug 110pt BLT seller pays closing sent 7/1 was taken?!?
The ROFR lady is high


----------



## geargrinder

RamblinWreck said:


> Why would you ever want unsolicited contact from your guide?



Why do you consider it offensive?

The world is severely lacking in customer service.  I take this contact as a positive, regardless of the intent.


----------



## geargrinder

CaptainAmerica said:


> I promise you, the intent of adding sales is "secondary" to nothing.



I'm not fooled by their intent.  But, I appreciate them reaching out offering assistance regardless.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-july-2022/

latest avg from the sponsor. 5% overall price decrease seems low.  ROFR definitely propping up these prices. Biggest decrease was Boardwalk and Grand Cal.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Enticethemoose said:


> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- sent 7/5- passed 8/4
> 
> Shocked!! I thought there was no way this was getting through!


Congrats! My very similar BLT was taken just 2 weeks earlier. Oct UY, 125 pts, $165/pt. And with some of the other BLTs taken at $170+/pt, yes, it is surprising that yours passed. Maybe the BLT wave of ROFRs is over, or maybe yours was just the random one they let through.


----------



## RamblinWreck

geargrinder said:


> *Why do you consider it offensive?*
> 
> The world is severely lacking in customer service.  I take this contact as a positive, regardless of the intent.


I don’t believe I said anything like that.

I’m just not particularly interested in having my guide call me unless I’ve asked for it. What would I gain from that?


----------



## baileykw

baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/2


----------



## LadybugsMum

baileykw said:


> baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/2


is this an international seller?


----------



## MalorieA

MICKIMINI said:


> SCOOP...can't say where I got it:   *DVC's been waiving SSR, BC, AKL and GF the past week*.
> 
> Excellent source.  This could change.  YMMV.


Well well well


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> They can't make it impossible to use your contract.  If they shut down their website and laid off all of their MS cast members, obviously they can't do that.  I see this as the same thing in principle, just on a smaller scale.



Again, this is about the legal timeline for a timeshare product to be transferred from one owner to the next.  And, as I said, I have yet to find anything that defines what that needs to be.  So, does it than go to what is considered "reasonable"?  I don't know....just saying in my research I can't find anything...does not mean it doesn't exist, but if it does, its not easy to find.

In terms of MS?  Actually they can indeed shut down the website, and cut staff to the bare minimum for MS if they want.  They get paid a straight fee to owners to manage the program...and of course they decide what that is... and how it works and if it is not acceptable, then owners would have to vote to replace them as the management company....which is almost impossible to do.

But, creating a new contract for a new owner (which is what happens) is a function of DVD and not of DVCMC...but once, the contract is created and loaded into the membership, then they assign DVCMC CM's to load the points.

ETA:  The other question is whether or not the information shared at the beginning of the resale process that states that transfer can take up to X amount of time is sufficient notification to a potential resale buyer?  No idea....but if I had to guess what DVD might use as a reasoning it could be that?

Here is the best info I can find that seems to indicate that the transfer time can vary by developer, but doesn't seem to assume a specific timeframe (as this is not related to DVD and DVC specifically)

https://vacation-times.org/basic-closing-process-for-deeded-timeshares-in-the-united-states.html


----------



## christophles

MalorieA said:


> Well well well


If this is true, it has me nervous since I have two SSR contracts in ROFR right now and really can't afford both of them to pass. The price is low enough to where I expect them to be bought back, but might cause me to have a knee jerk reaction and cancel one of these prior to the 10 day cancellation period.


----------



## wdw4rfam

geargrinder said:


> I consider contact from a guide good customer service.  I also know that it has secondary intent of adding sales or data tracking.


I


geargrinder said:


> I'm not fooled by their intent.  But, I appreciate them reaching out offering assistance regardless.


I agree. I actually enjoy our usual phone call from our guide welcoming us home and asking if we need anything. He always leaves the disclosure that we can let him know if we need anything or if we’d like to come see….. (fill in the new sales resort at the time). But I don’t see it as offensive at all.


----------



## Sandisw

geargrinder said:


> I'm not fooled by their intent.  But, I appreciate them reaching out offering assistance regardless.



This is me too.  I have no issue if I was contacted by my guide to check in.  He has never been pushy at all and if I said I am not in need of new points, he is like "Okay, keep in touch if your needs change."


----------



## varyth

We told our guide we weren't actively looking to add-on until later this year unless incentives improve. He made a note to check back in with us at the end of this year (or when he had more information on VDH, by our request) and not a peep since. I really appreciate how not pushy they've been.


----------



## KPeterso

Sandisw said:


> This is me too.  I have no issue if I was contacted by my guide to check in.  He has never been pushy at all and if I said I am not in need of new points, he is like "Okay, keep in touch if your needs change."



Mine has called a couple times in the last year. I always know his goal is to get me to buy more points, but I don't mind a quick check in. He called last October after I stopped and toured the models at Riviera to see what I thought of them. And then again around the time my Saratoga resale contract closed and was loaded to the system (so probably January). I did let him know I am interested in VDH so I expect to hear from him when details on its sales start. West coast owner and would love to stay there once or twice a year for mini staycations like I do with my VGC points. He used to be out at Disneyland but relocated to WDW last year. When I was at VGC last month, I chatted with the DVC reps for a few minutes the one day and they all said he is such a great guy and that they miss him.


----------



## NVDISFamily

RamblinWreck said:


> I don’t believe I said anything like that.
> 
> I’m just not particularly interested in having my guide call me unless I’ve asked for it. What would I gain from that?



It’s always good to have more people on your side with a place you do business with. I would not abuse my guide, but if I get stuck in the normal channels of trying to figure out this DVC madness I know I could lean on him for help and he would at least give it a shot to help me out thought his connections in the back channels. I think he’s been with Disney for quite some time…..


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Again, this is about the legal timeline for a timeshare product to be transferred from one owner to the next.


Right but transferring ownership isn't Disney's job. Ownership has already been transferred. That's between me, my seller, and the State of Hawaii.


----------



## gskywalker

CaptainAmerica said:


> Last sailing it was $1,000 regardless of contract size.


If I was offered 1k for a 25 point add on,  I would defintely do it


----------



## MalorieA

christophles said:


> If this is true, it has me nervous since I have two SSR contracts in ROFR right now and really can't afford both of them to pass. The price is low enough to where I expect them to be bought back, but might cause me to have a knee jerk reaction and cancel one of these prior to the 10 day cancellation period.


Hmmm I think I probably would if I were in your position….just to be safe. I didn’t want to offer 140 on SSR so I switched to BCV and now I have a BCV in ROFR. Would have probably been financially smarter for me to just wait it out BUUUUT oh well.


----------



## Nursemanit

gskywalker said:


> If I was offered 1k for a 25 point add on,  I would defintely do it


I would go on a cruise just to get the 1k off, and I felt like jumping off my first / last cruise


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Right but transferring ownership isn't Disney's job. Ownership has already been transferred. That's between me, my seller, and the State of Hawaii.



Correct, but they can not legally remove the current owner's contract from them until they have been notified that the official closing and deed recorded has been filed.

Once they are notified that the previous owner sold their contract to you,  then it is the developer's job to take care of creating a new contract for you with the unit # and points, etc.  ..with the new contract number...which is why when you look at your account, you see them all the same # with the .01, .02, etc. when in the same membership.


And, it is the step of creating the new contract, and getting your account set up that takes time.

And, as I said, there doesn't' seem to be anything out there that I can find that says that there is a legal requirement that the developer must have the account set up for you to use in X amount of days....


----------



## Nursemanit

christophles said:


> If this is true, it has me nervous since I have two SSR contracts in ROFR right now and really can't afford both of them to pass. The price is low enough to where I expect them to be bought back, but might cause me to have a knee jerk reaction and cancel one of these prior to the 10 day cancellation period.


I would not risk losing your deposit - my contracts clearly state that I lose $ if I back out after 10 days


----------



## Hoppy-tn

I have no problem with  our guide reaching out to us, he has never been pushy. I am old fashioned and prefer to do as much business as I can face to face And if given the chance meet whom I am dealing with. We bought our first contract direct in March, went to Disney in May and I contacted our agent and found where he was going to be for the week ,which was grand Floridian, and my wife and I set up a tour of grand Floridian with him so we could meet him in person. Was a good experience and he spent a while with us knowing that we wasn’t buying anymore that day and never tried to rush us off or get rid of us. 
he even set up a full day of travel through the dvc van service from animal kingdom kidani, to grand Floridian, then Epcot for dinner reservation, rode skyliner to riviera for tour and back to animal kingdom kidani. hope to meet up with Mr Don on a future trip and see some more resorts.


----------



## Sandisw

christophles said:


> If this is true, it has me nervous since I have two SSR contracts in ROFR right now and really can't afford both of them to pass. The price is low enough to where I expect them to be bought back, but might cause me to have a knee jerk reaction and cancel one of these prior to the 10 day cancellation period.



If you don't want to lose your deposit, then it might be wise to back out.... assuming you are within the 10 day period from signing...because with ROFR, you simply never know what might happen.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

christophles said:


> If this is true, it has me nervous since I have two SSR contracts in ROFR right now and really can't afford both of them to pass. The price is low enough to where I expect them to be bought back, but might cause me to have a knee jerk reaction and cancel one of these prior to the 10 day cancellation period.


I know that the 10 day cancelation period applies if you're buying direct. Does it also apply if you're buying resale?


----------



## Sandisw

Flash_Sloth said:


> I know that the 10 day cancelation period applies if you're buying direct. Does it also apply if you're buying resale?



Yes.  That is required under FL timeshare law (http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0721/Sections/0721.065.html)

(c) The following statement in conspicuous type located immediately prior to the space in the contract reserved for the signature of the purchaser:
You may cancel this contract without any penalty or obligation within 10 days after the date you sign this contract. If you decide to cancel this contract, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel. Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to the seller at   (address)  . Any attempt to obtain a waiver of your cancellation right is void and of no effect. While you may execute all closing documents in advance, the closing, as evidenced by delivery of the deed or other document, before expiration of your 10-day cancellation period, is prohibited.


----------



## Enticethemoose

Update - turns out this was an international seller - I had no idea until I received the FIRPTA form a few minutes ago - that explains how it got through!

enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- international seller- sent 7/5- passed 8/4


----------



## TraJon

Enticethemoose said:


> Update - turns out this was an international seller - I had no idea until I received the FIRPTA form a few minutes ago - that explains how it got through!
> 
> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays closing- international seller- sent 7/5- passed 8/4


What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I'm going to riot.

Member services: "As a courtesy we have checked into the status of the Vacation Points for you and we are not showing any Vacation Points in process on either of the two accounts of which you own (4XXXXXXXXXXX and 4XXXXXXXXXXX)."

The deed was recorded more than two weeks ago and they don't even show it as "in process" yet.

How is the State of Hawaii government more competent than DVC Member Services?


----------



## DonMacGregor

RamblinWreck said:


> I don’t believe I said anything like that.
> 
> I’m just not particularly interested in having my guide call me unless I’ve asked for it. What would I gain from that?


My insurance agent literally just called me the other day to let me know about some new products they were offering, one of which I was quite interested in and am pursuing. It would have been a very long wait for me to wake up one morning, and spontaneously decide to call him.


----------



## Huskerpaul

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm going to riot.
> 
> Member services: "As a courtesy we have checked into the status of the Vacation Points for you and we are not showing any Vacation Points in process on either of the two accounts of which you own (4XXXXXXXXXXX and 4XXXXXXXXXXX)."
> 
> The deed was recorded more than two weeks ago and they don't even show it as "in process" yet.
> 
> How is the State of Hawaii government more competent than DVC Member Services?


Island time is contagious?


----------



## christophles

christophles said:


> christophles---$115-$14352-115-SSR-Aug-0/21, 57/22, 115/23, 115/24- sent 8/2
> 
> Trying this one as well. In the words of Captain America...I can do this all day. As long as I get an answer for both of these by Labor Day, I will be happy either way.


I have rescinded my offer on this contract this afternoon. I'm only going to have one in ROFR at any given time in case Disney changes their priorities of what they are going after so I don't put myself in a bad situation that could have been avoided. I can't risk having both contracts pass in ROFR.


----------



## Sandisw

RamblinWreck said:


> I don’t believe I said anything like that.
> 
> I’m just not particularly interested in having my guide call me unless I’ve asked for it. What would I gain from that?



You might not gain anything, but you just never know?  And, if they did call and you let them know that you prefer not to be contacted first, I am sure they would no longer have you on their list for unsolicited calls.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm going to riot.
> 
> Member services: "As a courtesy we have checked into the status of the Vacation Points for you and we are not showing any Vacation Points in process on either of the two accounts of which you own (4XXXXXXXXXXX and 4XXXXXXXXXXX)."
> 
> The deed was recorded more than two weeks ago and they don't even show it as "in process" yet.
> 
> How is the State of Hawaii government more competent than DVC Member Services?



Just to be aware, at least what I was told is that MS only has access to things once the shell is showing in your account and where you are in the process of having points loaded.  They do not have access to where you are in the process with MA to get the new contracts added to your membership..

Or, was this an email you got from MA?  In that case, that is odd.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Just to be aware, at least what I was told is that MS only has access to things once the shell is showing in your account and where you are in the process of having points loaded.  They do not have access to where you are in the process with MA to get the new contracts added to your membership..
> 
> Or, was this an email you got from MA?  In that case, that is odd.


I contacted MA first, then they kicked me to MS, and this came from MS.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I contacted MA first, then they kicked me to MS, and this came from MS.



Then it is odd because last year when I was waiting on my RIV resale to load, I emailed MA and they responded with the info of when they receive my paperwork (deed recorded) and how many days it had been and the standard, it can take up to X weeks to have the contract show up....and it did take the length of time they had estimated in that email.

Once it showed up, then I was referred to MS for point loading....I'd be frustrated too that MA punted you back to MS who has nothing to do with getting the contract loaded into your account.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Alice in Okie-land said:


> …and my $172 Aug 110pt BLT seller pays closing sent 7/1 was taken?!?
> The ROFR lady is high


Not to minimize the sting and also seeing the update that @Enticethemoose was an international seller, but I love that we now have someone specific to blame aka "The ROFR Lady" instead of some anonymous department of possible drunken monkeys. I'm going to hang on to the belief that she throws darts though.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Just to be aware, at least what I was told is that MS only has access to things once the shell is showing in your account and where you are in the process of having points loaded.  They do not have access to where you are in the process with MA to get the new contracts added to your membership..
> 
> Or, was this an email you got from MA?  In that case, that is odd.



I received this email at 1:27 PM, Pacific on 7/27 from MA:



> Thank you for contacting _Disney Vacation Club_®.We would like to congratulate you on your new Membership contract purchase and will be happy to assist you further.
> 
> Keep in mind that the resale process from beginning to end may take some time for completion.  Once you have received your new contract details and are able to view the contract online at DisneyVacationClub.com it shouldn't be too much longer before you see the Vacation Points available for use.
> 
> As a courtesy we have checked into the status of the Vacation Points for you and at this time they are still in process.  We invite you to check back online at DisneyVacationClub.com periodically for updates.  Once the Vacation Points are available they will be loaded into the account for you, and at that time you will be able to access them online.  Should you prefer you may reach out to us here at Member Service by phone, email, or chat online at DisneyVacationClub.com periodically for updates.  We appreciate your continued patience and understanding as it can take 4-6 weeks for the Vacation Points  to be loaded into the membership after the contract closing date.
> 
> 
> Once again we congratulate you on your new Membership and look forward to assisting you with planning your Magical Vacations year after year!



At 6:30 AM Pacific, on 7/28, the contract was showing on my dashboard (it may have been there earlier, but that's when I looked). MS never saw it until I entered chat that morning asking to get my points loaded.


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> I received this email at 1:27 PM, Pacific on 7/27 from MA:
> 
> 
> 
> At 6:30 AM Pacific, on 7/28, the contract was showing on my dashboard (it may have been there earlier, but that's when I looked). MS never saw it until I entered chat that morning asking to get my points loaded.


Pretty similar to mine from MA last year except mine said to reach out to MS for updates once I got the email saying the contract was loaded.


----------



## shand32783

Flynn's Gal said:


> Not to minimize the sting and also seeing the update that @Enticethemoose was an international seller, but I love that we now have someone specific to blame aka "The ROFR Lady" instead of some anonymous department of possible drunken monkeys. I'm going to hang on to the belief that she throws darts though.


The ROFR Lady...


----------



## Newv88

Newv88 said:


> Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1


Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/2


----------



## Einstein509

CaptainAmerica said:


> Are you sure it was YOUR DVC guide? This happened to us for the first time in July, but it wasn't my guide, it was the guide who was going to be onboard the ship. We also had the DVC magnets waiting for us on our stateroom door, which we aren't supposed to get as resale-only members.


Uh yeah, pretty sure considering he used the same first name as our guide who calls us every once in a while.  Voice sounded familiar too.


----------



## Einstein509

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think there needs to be some kind of recourse against DVD for their obscene processing times on resale contracts.  I've owned my interest in Aulani for weeks.  It's mine.  It legally belongs to me.  Yet Disney is making it impossible to use what's mine by dragging their feet.  I have distressed points that are going to expire and availability between now and then is basically zero.
> 
> This is the last time I buy a loaded contract.  There's too much risk that your seller, your broker, your title company, Disney, or a combination of all four completely screw you on the timeline and you end up setting hundreds of points on fire.


They want to make resale as painful as possible to push you towards direct.  I am not surprised they're making it even more painful.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Yep trying again.
More points than I think we need, but lower $ / point.

Keppyslinger---$125 - $16,414–125–AKL–July-0/21, 0/22, 69/23-Seller paying providing $519 credit towards 2023 dues - Sent 8/4


----------



## geargrinder

RamblinWreck said:


> I don’t believe I said anything like that.
> 
> I’m just not particularly interested in having my guide call me unless I’ve asked for it. What would I gain from that?


You made it sound as if it would upset you if they called out of the blue.

You would never know what you have to gain if they never called you.  That's the point.  Perhaps they would have some news, info, or something useful to you.


----------



## limace

I hate anyone calling me ever . My guide called me for the first time in years late July to tell me I could add on to my AKV contract and get extra points for my august use year if I acted now. For the low price of $200 pp. 

If there’s something new, email me.


----------



## keirabella2012

christophles said:


> I have rescinded my offer on this contract this afternoon. I'm only going to have one in ROFR at any given time in case Disney changes their priorities of what they are going after so I don't put myself in a bad situation that could have been avoided. I can't risk having both contracts pass in ROFR.


Smart decision : )


----------



## Ginamarie

My g


Einstein509 said:


> So I had something interesting occur yesterday and I'm wondering if others had similar experiences.  My DVC guide called me out of the blue and asked about the DCL cruise we're going on soon.  He said that he saw we were slated to go and wanted to know if there is anything he could assist us on with DVC.
> 
> I'm guessing he used the cruise as an excuse to call us and wish us on our way, but that makes me wonder what other things DVC guides see linked to your account or name.  Resort stays? Future trips? Any of your Disney plans? ROFR data?
> 
> Makes me think that there's more to this whole "system" than we see here and a lot of this is somehow linked.  That may sound like a conspiracy theory, but it does make you wonder.
> 
> As a sidenote, a couple of years ago, we stayed at VGF and loved it, so we put in for VGF resale.  Had three contracts taken in a row before we gave up.  Did they know we stayed there and were pushing us towards direct?


My guide called us right before we left for Aulani.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think there needs to be some kind of recourse against DVD for their obscene processing times on resale contracts.  I've owned my interest in Aulani for weeks.  It's mine.  It legally belongs to me.  Yet Disney is making it impossible to use what's mine by dragging their feet.  I have distressed points that are going to expire and availability between now and then is basically zero.
> 
> This is the last time I buy a loaded contract.  There's too much risk that your seller, your broker, your title company, Disney, or a combination of all four completely screw you on the timeline and you end up setting hundreds of points on fire.


That’s exactly how I lost 160 AKV points - RIP.


----------



## Laurawill

Laurawill---$165-$27896-160-BLT-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 8/4


----------



## Redheadprincess

YellowHouse said:


> Round 4 of the battle for BLT resale!  Maybe an international seller will do the trick.
> 
> YellowHouse---$170-$28766-160-BLT-Aug-34/21, 90/22, 160/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 8/2


You will get this one.


----------



## keirabella2012

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think there needs to be some kind of recourse against DVD for their obscene processing times on resale contracts.  I've owned my interest in Aulani for weeks.  It's mine.  It legally belongs to me.  Yet Disney is making it impossible to use what's mine by dragging their feet.  I have distressed points that are going to expire and availability between now and then is basically zero.
> 
> This is the last time I buy a loaded contract.  There's too much risk that your seller, your broker, your title company, Disney, or a combination of all four completely screw you on the timeline and you end up setting hundreds of points on fire.


I purchased a loaded contract this past spring. The timeline moved much slower than my previous contract and after numerous calls and emails to my guide, I finally was able to get the contract to show on my account and after a day or so I called MS and had points loaded. I had 200 expiring points to use in less than 6 weeks. It looked as if there was little to no availability with the exception of a day here and there. I posted the points for sale for a very fair price and started checking for cancellations and availability and I was able to rent all my points in a matter of days. I checked early in the morning and late at night and rooms sometimes magically appeared. So if your points expire 11/30 you still have time. Have faith. I was frustrated and annoyed just like you, but it did work out in the end.


----------



## keirabella2012

MICKIMINI said:


> SCOOP...can't say where I got it:   *DVC's been waiving SSR, BC, AKL and GF the past week*.
> 
> Excellent source.  This could change.  YMMV.


What about OKW?


----------



## MICKIMINI

keirabella2012 said:


> What about OKW?


No news.  We just sent an OKWE to ROFR two days ago which is a total coincidence and not based on any info I received.  At $127 and loaded, I don't expect it to pass, but perhaps this is the opening we've been waiting for?


----------



## keirabella2012

Good luck. $127 seems like it has a chance for OKW.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

MICKIMINI said:


> No news.  We just sent an OKWE to ROFR two days ago which is a total coincidence and not based on any info I received.  At $127 and loaded, I don't expect it to pass, but perhaps this is the opening we've been waiting for?



They were laying off on the extended contracts but that seems to have changed recently.  Hope that strategy was short lived.  Rooting for you!  Love OKW!


----------



## Nick_will

Nick_will---$153-$15300-100-BCV-Oct-0/21, 149/22, 100/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/5, Seller pays 2022 MF

Pretty excited about this.  The comment about BCV not getting taken may be correct


----------



## E2ME2

Nick_will said:


> Nick_will---$153-$15300-100-BCV-Oct-0/21, 149/22, 100/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/5, Seller pays 2022 MF
> 
> Pretty excited about this.  The comment about BCV not getting taken may be correct


AWESOME - I've been stalking BCV, hoping to see below $160
That's encouraging!!
Where did you see that -- All the sites I check are still showing 170+ for BCV, for most listings.


----------



## garegco

keirabella2012 said:


> I purchased a loaded contract this past spring. The timeline moved much slower than my previous contract and after numerous calls and emails to my guide, I finally was able to get the contract to show on my account and after a day or so I called MS and had points loaded. I had 200 expiring points to use in less than 6 weeks. It looked as if there was little to no availability with the exception of a day here and there. I posted the points for sale for a very fair price and started checking for cancellations and availability and I was able to rent all my points in a matter of days. I checked early in the morning and late at night and rooms sometimes magically appeared. So if your points expire 11/30 you still have time. Have faith. I was frustrated and annoyed just like you, but it did work out in the end.


Good to know. I've been super nervous waiting for the contract to show up on my membership for 160 points 2020 points that expire 9/31. I did factor into the price that these points could expired unused, but it would be nice to get something for them.

I'm newer to DVC, but if a member has a trip planned for sometime in September and are early in their UY, could they accept a transfer of my points and then reallocate the reservation to use my expiring points?


----------



## pianomanzano

garegco said:


> Good to know. I've been super nervous waiting for the contract to show up on my membership for 160 points 2020 points that expire 9/31.


September 31st? So that must mean they never expire! lol


----------



## Sandisw

garegco said:


> Good to know. I've been super nervous waiting for the contract to show up on my membership for 160 points 2020 points that expire 9/31. I did factor into the price that these points could expired unused, but it would be nice to get something for them.
> 
> I'm newer to DVC, but if a member has a trip planned for sometime in September and are early in their UY, could they accept a transfer of my points and then reallocate the reservation to use my expiring points?



If those points expire because they were already banked, then they can not be transferred to someone to replace their own.  Even if they could, that person would need to modify that reservation at least 31 days in advance in order to not have the replaced points now go into holding status.


----------



## keirabella2012

garegco said:


> Good to know. I've been super nervous waiting for the contract to show up on my membership for 160 points 2020 points that expire 9/31. I did factor into the price that these points could expired unused, but it would be nice to get something for them.
> 
> I'm newer to DVC, but if a member has a trip planned for sometime in September and are early in their UY, could they accept a transfer of my points and then reallocate the reservation to use my expiring points?


2020 points are banked points, so therefore they cannot be transferred to another member.


----------



## MalorieA

E2ME2 said:


> AWESOME - I've been stalking BCV, hoping to see below $160
> That's encouraging!!
> Where did you see that -- All the sites I check are still showing 170+ for BCV, for most listings.


So one night I made an offer on BCV that was $29/point below the asking price just for fun thinking there’s no way they would accept it. The broker told me she had a feeling the sellers would counter since they had sold another at $185 a point that wasn’t even loaded like this one. Well the next day they accepted without a counter offer. So I’d say just make some really low offers and cross your fingers. Mine is a 75 point at $166/pt (they were asking 195) in ROFR now. Still not a bargain but if you like beach club


----------



## cpyle21

keirabella2012 said:


> Good luck. $127 seems like it has a chance for OKW.


Have you heard back on your OKW that was in ROFR yet?


----------



## Nick_will

E2ME2 said:


> AWESOME - I've been stalking BCV, hoping to see below $160
> That's encouraging!!
> Where did you see that -- All the sites I check are still showing 170+ for BCV, for most listings.


It was on fidelity and was sitting there 3+ months at $180.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6, passed 8/5

WE PASSED!!!!  Yes!  This was the first contract we offered on (we have direct points at SSR currently that my parents bought 20 years ago).  Now to get those points loaded so I can book something before the 2021 points expire at the end of February.


----------



## MICKIMINI

cpyle21 said:


> Have you heard back on your OKW that was in ROFR yet?


It was just sent in.  I should know by the end of August and will post the results!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5


----------



## Huskerpaul

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5


Good to see someone test the theory they aren't buying back AK.  Good luck!


----------



## princesscinderella

Sadly there’s no longer any extra incentives for buying DVC on a Disney cruise.  I asked when we sailed in June.


----------



## Huskerpaul

A former DVC cruise guide said that DVD made them stop offering different pricing for cruises.


----------



## pianomanzano

Huskerpaul said:


> A former DVC cruise guide said that DVD made them stop offering different pricing for cruises.


Must be sufficient demand without any incentives for onboard sails then.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5


My goodness. What to do with all them loaded points?!


----------



## Huskerpaul

pianomanzano said:


> Must be sufficient demand without any incentives for onboard sails then.


They said it was legal that made them stop.  Concerned about two different pricings for the same product or something like that.  Who knows with lawyers.


----------



## baileykw

LadybugsMum said:


> is this an international seller?


No, it was not an international seller.


----------



## MICKIMINI

keirabella2012 said:


> Good luck. $127 seems like it has a chance for OKW.


Thank you!!  

I'm not so sure, but in 26 years I've never lost a contract to ROFR (as a buyer).  If I counted right we're at 19 resales.  DVC has taken 4 in ROFR (as the seller).  We got lots of deals early in covid and flipped most of them (2042's) in the past year. 

Buy loaded at a deal, better yet buy *twins*, rent expiring points, use a couple years points, strip and sell at a profit.  Rinse and repeat.  Crazy, sure, but we've done better with DVC than our 401K as of late!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> They were laying off on the extended contracts but that seems to have changed recently.  Hope that strategy was short lived.  Rooting for you!  Love OKW!


Thank you!!  

My track record is pretty good...DH just lets me run with it.  So far, we've had lots of points to enjoy some pretty awesome trips.  I've been waiting for Oct OKWE contracts that fit my *formula* and can live with our direct OKWE.  It's yet to be seen if DVC will let me have it LOL!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5


Oh wow this makes our AKV contract currently in ROFR look pitiful. We offered $132 for 210 points and only 195 are left for 2022.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5


Can you say LOADED?????  Wow, GV's in your future!  Scored the best deal I've seen in like, forever...


----------



## quakerlaw

quakerlaw---$120-$14400-120-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 6/22, 120/23, 120/24-seller pays CC- sent 8/1


----------



## LadybugsMum

baileykw said:


> No, it was not an international seller.


That makes it even better! Congrats on passing!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Member services just quoted me 4-6 weeks from deed to points.


----------



## kmill99

MICKIMINI said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm not so sure, but in 26 years I've never lost a contract to ROFR (as a buyer).  If I counted right we're at 19 resales.  DVC has taken 4 in ROFR (as the seller).  We got lots of deals early in covid and flipped most of them (2042's) in the past year.
> 
> Buy loaded at a deal, better yet buy *twins*, rent expiring points, use a couple years points, strip and sell at a profit.  Rinse and repeat.  Crazy, sure, but we've done better with DVC than our 401K as of late!


Twins... to pay closing costs just once, increasing savings?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> Member services just quoted me 4-6 weeks from deed to points.


Baaaahahahaha her supervisor just got back to her and quoted 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MICKIMINI

kmill99 said:


> Twins... to pay closing costs just once, increasing savings?


Yes.  We've done it three times, actually four.  One was *mismatched* in size (100/150) but still a huge savings in closing (about 40%).  It is the best deal with smaller contracts but a savings nonetheless.  In the past we've bought 25/25, 50/50, 40/40 and 100/150.  The latest was two AKV's 40 pointers closing two days ago.  Always a score IMO!


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> Baaaahahahaha her supervisor just got back to her and quoted 6-8 weeks.


I have no words...that are printable anyway.  That is crazy!


----------



## hereforthechurros

CaptainAmerica said:


> Baaaahahahaha her supervisor just got back to her and quoted 6-8 weeks.


Yikes! I missed most of this but is that because it's Aulani? Sorry to hear it.


----------



## keirabella2012

cpyle21 said:


> Have you heard back on your OKW that was in ROFR yet?


Yes, just did, it was taken today.

Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6, taken 8/5


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> Baaaahahahaha her supervisor just got back to her and quoted 6-8 weeks.


Is this after the deed is loaded on your account?

That sucks.... did you say the magic words - "I really want to book a room at my home resort and the dates we are looking at are just outside of the 7 month booking window and I'd love to use my home resort priority before I no longer have that window and can loose the room I want"

The first MS rep who helped me pretty much coached me to say that (they implied that that is the magic statement that makes them want to load them within 24 hours after they load the deed). They weren't able to help me that first day, but were able to help the following day.

Edit - if you just closed/recorded than you should be able to get your points in 3 to 4 weeks using the above approach....


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I couldn't add some because the string was formatted differently than what I can put on the list.

I couldn't add others because the total cost did not include closing costs, even if the seller is paying maintenance fees.

If you are not in Category A or Category B, please let me know and I will add you right away!


----------



## keirabella2012

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I couldn't add some because the string was formatted differently than what I can put on the list.
> 
> I couldn't add others because the total cost did not include closing costs, even if the seller is paying maintenance fees.
> 
> If you are not in Category A or Category B, please let me know and I will add you right away!


MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27

 This contract is in both the passed and taken, but it was indeed taken as per the original poster. The title company sent in error a notification that it had passed so MrsDfromTN updated the post. Not sure if you saw that. Thank you


----------



## cpyle21

keirabella2012 said:


> Yes, just did, it was taken today.
> 
> Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6, taken 8/5


Dang it!!! My OKW is $116/point. I will probably look and put in another offer in 3 weeks just to have one loaded and ready.


----------



## Lorana

Ooooops.  ;-)

Lorana---$145-$7760-50-AKV-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/2


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

NVDISFamily said:


> Is this after the deed is loaded on your account?
> 
> That sucks.... did you say the magic words - "I really want to book a room at my home resort and the dates we are looking at are just outside of the 7 month booking window and I'd love to use my home resort priority before I no longer have that window and can loose the room I want"
> 
> The first MS rep who helped me pretty much coached me to say that (they implied that that is the magic statement that makes them want to load them within 24 hours after they load the deed). They weren't able to help me that first day, but were able to help the following day.
> 
> Edit - if you just closed/recorded than you should be able to get your points in 3 to 4 weeks using the above approach....


I didn’t say that exact thing today but said something similar. The CM sounded like she was going to load the points and then I got a canned response. She was really nice though. If it helps CaptainAmerica at all, I tried yesterday too and got the several weeks reply but the CM today told me that the points should be loaded in 5-7 business days. She said if I don’t see them in the 5-7 timeframe then to contact them again about loading the points.

Editing because I feel like I should add that I am trying to use the points to book at the end of the month/beginning of September. I have a Spring Break trip booked but I want to use the points from the new contract instead.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes! I missed most of this but is that because it's Aulani? Sorry to hear it.


Nope they're saying this is everyone right now.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> Is this after the deed is loaded on your account?
> 
> That sucks.... did you say the magic words - "I really want to book a room at my home resort and the dates we are looking at are just outside of the 7 month booking window and I'd love to use my home resort priority before I no longer have that window and can loose the room I want"
> 
> The first MS rep who helped me pretty much coached me to say that (they implied that that is the magic statement that makes them want to load them within 24 hours after they load the deed). They weren't able to help me that first day, but were able to help the following day.
> 
> Edit - if you just closed/recorded than you should be able to get your points in 3 to 4 weeks using the above approach....


The issue right now isn't loading points to your contract, it's getting the contract assigned to your member number (or a new member number created) in the first place. It's a Member Administration issue, not a Member Services issue.


----------



## MalorieA

CaptainAmerica said:


> Nope they're saying this is everyone right now.


This is very discouraging. Of course, if they don’t offer APs in the next couple of months I’ll be cancelling 2 of our trips in the next year anyway and won’t need to hurry up and book. Hope this is an overestimate in your case


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Ooooops.  ;-)
> 
> Lorana---$145-$7760-50-AKV-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/2


I was just thinking that I hadn’t seen you buy a new contract in a while.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> Baaaahahahaha her supervisor just got back to her and quoted 6-8 weeks.


But we all know the trade-offs. You certainly can’t get white card prices buying direct, nor can you get the speed of loaded direct points buying resale. That’s the system, no doubt by design. But ”back in the old days” of April 2020, my first CCV resale contract passed in a week and a half!


----------



## Jjvette68

Jjvette68---$134-$32933-225-AKV-Dec-8/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/26, taken 8/2

I also had a previous contract taken (Below since thread is closed for the previous quarter). Submitted another offer toda, maybe third times a charm.

Jjvette68---$134-$36549-250-AKV-Dec-243/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 5/24, taken 6/28


----------



## Tiffany Boulware

Heyyyy..1st time posting. Looking for some help. We just found out we passed ROFR today. Closing could be in 3 to 4 weeks. Our use year is Feb and we have 55 pts from 2022. How do we bank our points for 2023 if  the cut off is September and it's taking 6 to 8 weeks to even get the points in my account


----------



## htguy

Tiffany Boulware said:


> Heyyyy..1st time posting. Looking for some help. We just found out we passed ROFR today. Closing could be in 3 to 4 weeks. Our use year is Feb and we have 55 pts from 2022. How do we bank our points for 2023 if  the cut off is September and it's taking 6 to 8 weeks to even get the points in my account


You can ask the seller to bank them now for you.


----------



## Tiffany Boulware

htguy said:


> You can ask the seller to bank them now for you.


That is soooo smart.  Can I make that a requirement of the contract? Also is it true you can buy up to 24 pts @ $19 each if you need more?


----------



## Theta

*Things to keep in mind:*


One time use points can only be purchased to complete a reservation booking.
One time use points can only be purchased *for reservations in the 7-month booking window*.
One time use points are not eligible for purchase to complete reservations during your Home Resort priority.


----------



## Tiffany Boulware

Theta said:


> *Things to keep in mind:*
> 
> 
> One time use points can only be purchased to complete a reservation booking.
> One time use points can only be purchased *for reservations in the 7-month booking window*.
> One time use points are not eligible for purchase to complete reservations during your Home Resort priority.


Ohhhh. Can you book at 11 months  them at 7 months modify the dates and buy points?


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I was just thinking that I hadn’t seen you buy a new contract in a while.


I feel like I should have offered even lower as the seller was quick to accept, but they’re paying MFs so it’s still decently priced for a small contract, and should hopefully pass ROFR.  Though given my oldest is heading to college, maybe I should hope it doesn’t pass, lol.


----------



## Lorana

Tiffany Boulware said:


> Ohhhh. Can you book at 11 months  them at 7 months modify the dates and buy points?


I was able to modify a reservation last year to buy points, but I don’t know if that was an exception or not.  But that was a post 7 month reservation. I’m pretty sure you can’t do this with an 11-month reservation as bought points won’t have a home priority.


----------



## ThingamabobsIGot20

ThingamabobsIGot20---$168-$28956-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 183/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/12, taken 8/5

On to the next one…


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> The issue right now isn't loading points to your contract, it's getting the contract assigned to your member number (or a new member number created) in the first place. It's a Member Administration issue, not a Member Services issue.


This seems crazy. My first VGC only took about 2 to 3 weeks to go from closing/recording to points in account. Did they cut staff in the past week or two or is everyone sick or on vacation......


----------



## christophles

NVDISFamily said:


> This seems crazy. My first VGC only took about 2 to 3 weeks to go from closing/recording to points in account. Did they cut staff in the past week or two or is everyone sick or on vacation......


Something is going on because I feel for the people who have to wait after they have closed and had the deed recorded. Back in May my contract was showing up 10 days after the deed was recorded and got the points loaded the day after. I know the pain of waiting for ROFR lately, but if I get another one to pass, I know I'll be in a long wait myself based on what others are reporting today. I get time to load the contract and points, but if you have to wait a month or two for that, it's nuts in my opinion.


----------



## Redheadprincess

E2ME2 said:


> AWESOME - I've been stalking BCV, hoping to see below $160
> That's encouraging!!
> Where did you see that -- All the sites I check are still showing 170+ for BCV, for most listings.


I got BCV for $150 and $145 pp on March and April. Both March uy when with full 2022 points. One had full 2021 points the order had 75% is 2021 points. If you look at April-June thread quote a few were under $155.


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm not so sure, but in 26 years I've never lost a contract to ROFR (as a buyer).  If I counted right we're at 19 resales.  DVC has taken 4 in ROFR (as the seller).  We got lots of deals early in covid and flipped most of them (2042's) in the past year.
> 
> Buy loaded at a deal, better yet buy *twins*, rent expiring points, use a couple years points, strip and sell at a profit.  Rinse and repeat.  Crazy, sure, but we've done better with DVC than our 401K as of late!


I’m new at this but I’ve successfully flipped a SSR this year after owning it for 4 months. I didn’t plan it but I sold it to buy BWV. 

My goal is to buy a couple at the end of the year without paying 2022 dues.


----------



## MrsDfromTN

MrsDfromTN---$140-$30173-200-AUL-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized dues- sent 7/6, passed 8/5


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> I’m new at this but I’ve successfully flipped a SSR this year after owning it for 4 months. I didn’t plan it but I sold it to buy BWV.
> 
> My goal is to buy a couple at the end of the year without paying 2022 dues.


Right...the first one is an accidental success and then you start looking based on why the first one worked!     Congratulations!

A point is a point is a point, so even if you are buying/selling the same resort it doesn't matter much IMO.  There is a cost to buying and selling, however if the free points (loaded contract/$18 PP rental) cover costs and you have points in your bucket for your trip.  Sell it stripped, pay your taxes (on rentals and then gains) and move on.  It's always been a win (for us) and then proceeds from that contract pays for the next.  Cost of a stay is pretty much MF's or less if you clear a profit.  Sweet!

We stumbled upon this concept when we picked up twin 50/50 VBR contracts at around $50 PP and then realized the market was up and sold for $89 PP, separately.  It was a no brainer as we could easily rebuy similar points or better.

We've bought cheap during downturns and had time to take trips, watch prices rise and sell when we feel we are at/near the top.  At this point, we usually have enough contracts to keep us in points until we snag another.  The slow ROFR process is a drag which is why we just went out of the DVC market for a contract...

We recently bought ($200 net) a Wyndham Bonnet Creek which gives us about two weeks/year for $1200/yr MF's.  Now we have *insurance* to stretch our 500 or so points regardless of what we sell.

Two 40 point AKV's will land in our account in the next couple weeks and help refill the point bucket for 2022/2023.  We sent a nice, loaded OKWE to ROFR this week and hope it makes it through.  These are keepers.  I have at least one more 2042 to sell in the near future and a couple more perhaps next year which are not keepers.   If we have to wait it out, no problem as we didn't pay much for any of those contracts and we get to use the points in the interim.  It works for us.  YMMV.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> Did they cut staff in the past week or two or is everyone sick or on vacation......


The woman I spoke to in MS was wonderful. She told me that they had zero wait on their phone lines if you called in to make a reservation, but that the phone number for MS agents calling to talk to their supervisors about resale contract questions had a 40 minute wait. She led me to believe that it's just an insane volume of contracts that have closed recently.


----------



## Nick_will

Nick_will said:


> Nick_will---$153-$15300-100-BCV-Oct-0/21, 149/22, 100/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/5, Seller pays 2022 MF
> 
> Pretty excited about this.  The comment about BCV not getting taken may be correct


Nick_will---$153-$16115-100-BCV-Oct-0/21, 149/22, 100/23-Seller pays 22 MF, u- sent 7/6, passed 8/5

Updated to put closing costs.


----------



## flipflopmom

CaptainAmerica said:


> The woman I spoke to in MS was wonderful. She told me that they had zero wait on their phone lines if you called in to make a reservation, but that the phone number for MS agents calling to talk to their supervisors about resale contract questions had a 40 minute wait. She led me to believe that it's just an insane volume of contracts that have closed recently.


I wonder how Disney will respond.   Does this lead to more ROFR trying to dissuade resale? Do they add more “Extras” as a way to entice more direct sales? Just keep the points load process slow? I’m sure they have ALL the data of percentage of direct vs resale points owners have, etc.  To me, that sends some kind of message… just not sure how Disney will see it and if it’s enough for them to even care.


----------



## Sandisw

flipflopmom said:


> I wonder how Disney will respond.   Does this lead to more ROFR trying to dissuade resale? Do they add more “Extras” as a way to entice more direct sales? Just keep the points load process slow? I’m sure they have ALL the data of percentage of direct vs resale points owners have, etc.  To me, that sends some kind of message… just not sure how Disney will see it and if it’s enough for them to even care.



Typically they look at their own sales data and internal goals and base their decisions on that. 

How much the volume of resale contracts plays into that is anyones guess.  But they know it exists and hasn’t ever stopped them from doing some things that seem weird. 

The direct sales for all these resorts they have taken is well below the number of points they are buying back so they want them for more than just sales.


----------



## MICKIMINI

htguy said:


> You can ask the seller to bank them now for you.


Any decent broker should have suggested this to a newbie!


----------



## Floridian From Afar

HIRyeDVC said:


> approved?  I'm so confused



Don't think Disney is buying back any Riviera at this point.  Having said that, can't imagine they're too happy about their brand new resort selling so low.  $135 for a 50 point contract is the lowest I've seen, especially considering it's such a low point contract.  
I know a lot of people will say that the resale restrictions aren't significantly affecting Riviera's price, but I can't imagine the resort selling so low without them.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> The direct sales for all these resorts they have taken is well below the number of points they are buying back so they want them for more than just sales.


They want them for more than just *current* sales. They might want something cheap to sell if SHTF economically-speaking.

But you know my position on this. I don't think they actually want them at all. They just want resale to be expensive and stressful.


----------



## Nursemanit

Floridian From Afar said:


> Don't think Disney is buying back any Riviera at this point.  Having said that, can't imagine they're too happy about their brand new resort selling so low.  $135 for a 50 point contract is the lowest I've seen, especially considering it's such a low point contract.
> I know a lot of people will say that the resale restrictions aren't significantly affecting Riviera's price, but I can't imagine the resort selling so low without them.


Once DVC sells its 6 million points they met their goal. The lower the resales are, the cheaper they can buy them back in ROFR. I bet they hope it starts going for 105 / point.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Nursemanit said:


> Once DVC sells its 6 million points they met their goal. The lower the resales are, the cheaper they can buy them back in ROFR. I bet they hope it starts going for 105 / point.


They don't want cheap ROFR. When prices are cheap for Disney, it means they're cheap for buyers. When it's cheap for buyers, buyers are disincentivized to buy direct.


----------



## Nursemanit

CaptainAmerica said:


> They don't want cheap ROFR. When prices are cheap for Disney, it means they're cheap for buyers. When it's cheap for buyers, buyers are disincentivized to buy direct.


DVC does not have to care, there are tons of people who will buy direct regardless. You see them on this forum they will pay 100 extra a point for a blue card. That is the point of the restrictions, they make it so DVC can ignore the resale price.

Edit - It is also important to note that the cheapest stripped RR contract listed right now is at 144, and the average is 150 ish so 135 is an outlier.


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> They want them for more than just *current* sales. They might want something cheap to sell if SHTF economically-speaking.
> 
> But you know my position on this. I don't think they actually want them at all. They just want resale to be expensive and stressful.



I think Disney is making a similar bet to me, that this recession will slow activity a bit but not have a huge impact on prices due to inflation. I would not be shocked at all if things tick down a bit more on this market but I don't expect a massive drop. The "people in charge" seem keen to keep throwing fuel on the fire to prop up the economy as they fear a massive recession and loss of jobs more than anything. If 5% inflation is the new normal (read an article this AM saying that we could be moving off the 2% target to 4% for the foreseeable future), than buying a longer term "asset" (yes it's a long lease with costs....) such as DVC at current prices will be a benefit.

The only thing that kind of doesn't make 100% sense to me is the buy back of the 2042 resorts. But Disney can just convert these into cash stays and we all know that cash stays along with everything Disney sales rise rapidly to cover inflation + fat bonuses for executives.

I could be wrong, but I think we are in for this inflation for a long while so we may look back on this period as a great time to buy. Anything at 200 bucks a point may look like a steal when a BigMac costs 20 bucks in 10 years LOL.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Nursemanit said:


> DVC does not have to care, there are tons of people who will buy direct regardless. You see them on this forum they will pay 100 extra a point for a blue card. That is the point of the restrictions, they make it so DVC can ignore the resale price.


The delta on most of my direct points was in the 20 to 25 dollar a point range (vs resale). When you average that out over the life of the contract and the likely understanding that future resorts will be restricted, I value having those points direct. @MrsNVDISFamily and I were talking last night about how things might change in 2042 and how there were some rumors of Beach Club being rebuilt with a tower there due to the popularity. She would like to try and stay in that area sometime in the future and I said that as we get closer to 2042 and beyond there will be more options to do so.

VDH is actually more important to us as we are likely to visit Disneyland Resort over there years and we would love to try and ninja into rooms there over the years.


----------



## Nursemanit

NVDISFamily said:


> The delta on most of my direct points was in the 20 to 25 dollar a point range (vs resale). When you average that out over the life of the contract and the likely understanding that future resorts will be restricted, I value having those points direct. @MrsNVDISFamily and I were talking last night about how things might change in 2042 and how there were some rumors of Beach Club being rebuilt with a tower there due to the popularity. She would like to try and stay in that area sometime in the future and I said that as we get closer to 2042 and beyond there will be more options to do so.
> 
> VDH is actually more important to us as we are likely to visit Disneyland Resort over there years and we would love to try and ninja into rooms there over the years.


I would also buy direct if the delta was under $40. I was about to buy 150 at GF until I saw the BPK rooms. I would not pay $250 for PVB when I could grab a resale for $160.

Edit , I will be 70 in 2042 so I really don't care about the expiration date. I will not buy a DVC contract at 70.


----------



## esisson

Esisson---$128-$16530-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller paying closin- sent 6/22, taken 8/3


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> They want them for more than just *current* sales. They might want something cheap to sell if SHTF economically-speaking.
> 
> But you know my position on this. I don't think they actually want them at all. They just want resale to be expensive and stressful.



Very well could be the reason....but some have always thought that they only take them because they have people waiting to buy them and that isn't the case.  So, they have decided to pick up more for a different reason and now, that reason could be to make resale difficult or closer to direct!!!

Or, come fall/early next year when VGF is closer to sell out, they will bring back a sold out sale until VDH or Poly tower is ready to be sold!


----------



## Sandisw

Floridian From Afar said:


> Don't think Disney is buying back any Riviera at this point.  Having said that, can't imagine they're too happy about their brand new resort selling so low.  $135 for a 50 point contract is the lowest I've seen, especially considering it's such a low point contract.
> I know a lot of people will say that the resale restrictions aren't significantly affecting Riviera's price, but I can't imagine the resort selling so low without them.



Honestly, I don't think they care because that was the whole point of restrictions....to make the product vastly different than buying the resort direct...so, to get RIV and all other resorts using your own membership, you do need to either buy direct, or buy both RIV resale and a L14 resale at this point.

If they stick with restrictions, then it won't just be RIV that is excluded...others will come along as well.  This initial strategy had to be the long game not short and I imagine they went in expecting sales to be different, including resale.

But even so...$135/point for a resort that gives you only that resort is not too bad at this point.  Of course, without restrictions it might go for more, but there has always been a typically drop of at least 30% when a resort in active sales begins to hit the resale market....being this is so different...its just not that far off that mark...yet....long term?  All depends on the next move from DVD with future resorts and whether they want to keep these restrictions in place.


----------



## dolphins-54

dolphins54—$130-$20235-150-akv-mar-0/20,150/21,150/22,150/23-sent 7/7 taken 8/6
Now off to find one of those international seller listings


----------



## geargrinder

dolphins-54 said:


> dolphins54—$130-$20235-150-akv-mar-0/20,150/21,150/22,150/23-sent 7/7 taken 8/6
> Now off to find one of those international seller listings


That's exactly what I did. I've got another in ROFR right now.  Had to pick another UY, but since it's my first contract not much issue.

Problem is, I found a dirt cheap OKW with an International Seller that has the same UY as the AKL.  How deep in debt do I want to go?


----------



## E2ME2

geargrinder said:


> That's exactly what I did. I've got another in ROFR right now.  Had to pick another UY, but since it's my first contract not much issue.
> 
> Problem is, I found a dirt cheap OKW with an International Seller that has the same UY as the AKL.  How deep in debt do I want to go?


Sorry, we don't provide debt-counseling here.  Our primary goal is to enable and encourage "addonitis"!


----------



## StoweFoSho

CaptainAmerica said:


> The issue right now isn't loading points to your contract, it's getting the contract assigned to your member number (or a new member number created) in the first place. It's a Member Administration issue, not a Member Services issue.



I’m waiting on one from the end of July to be added. Unless there are a flood of resales, I’m feeling more and more like DVD and DVC are really trying to slow down the process and extend the time that it takes to buy resale. ROFR waivers are taking 30 or more days, MA is taking 4-8 weeks to add the contract to the dashboard, and then another 2 weeks for points to be loaded? Potentially 14 weeks for resale versus minutes for direct using the exact same system?

I’ve seen more and more people talk about just going direct because of the hassle and the timeline. Resale buyers have always put up with shenanigans in the timeline because there was savings, but this is getting crazy.


----------



## limace

And I hate that it’s driving folks to direct-I totally get it but it reinforces their actions and I think can make it worse  in the future.


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> Right...the first one is an accidental success and then you start looking based on why the first one worked!     Congratulations!
> 
> A point is a point is a point, so even if you are buying/selling the same resort it doesn't matter much IMO.  There is a cost to buying and selling, however if the free points (loaded contract/$18 PP rental) cover costs and you have points in your bucket for your trip.  Sell it stripped, pay your taxes (on rentals and then gains) and move on.  It's always been a win (for us) and then proceeds from that contract pays for the next.  Cost of a stay is pretty much MF's or less if you clear a profit.  Sweet!
> 
> We stumbled upon this concept when we picked up twin 50/50 VBR contracts at around $50 PP and then realized the market was up and sold for $89 PP, separately.  It was a no brainer as we could easily rebuy similar points or better.
> 
> We've bought cheap during downturns and had time to take trips, watch prices rise and sell when we feel we are at/near the top.  At this point, we usually have enough contracts to keep us in points until we snag another.  The slow ROFR process is a drag which is why we just went out of the DVC market for a contract...
> 
> We recently bought ($200 net) a Wyndham Bonnet Creek which gives us about two weeks/year for $1200/yr MF's.  Now we have *insurance* to stretch our 500 or so points regardless of what we sell.
> 
> Two 40 point AKV's will land in our account in the next couple weeks and help refill the point bucket for 2022/2023.  We sent a nice, loaded OKWE to ROFR this week and hope it makes it through.  These are keepers.  I have at least one more 2042 to sell in the near future and a couple more perhaps next year which are not keepers.   If we have to wait it out, no problem as we didn't pay much for any of those contracts and we get to use the points in the interim.  It works for us.  YMMV.


I’ve been telling myself I’m going to follow your lead, but then once I have the contract, I get used to having those points and don’t want to sell, lol. 

I imagine I will downsize down the road, but right now I’m enjoying spoiling my larger family with trips while my dad is still able to go, my oldest is only just going off to college, and so we’re using the points.


----------



## Brian Noble

It's also possible that they are just overloaded through a combination of more sales or (perhaps more likely) lost staff. They'd be far from the only people who are below capacity at the moment.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> She led me to believe that it's just an insane volume of contracts that have closed recently.


For what it's worth, the guy who does the resales analysis for DVCNews has said that the number of resale transactions have dropped considerably. So not sure what their excuse is, but 6-8 weeks is unacceptable!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

StoweFoSho said:


> I’m waiting on one from the end of July to be added. Unless there are a flood of resales, I’m feeling more and more like DVD and DVC are really trying to slow down the process and extend the time that it takes to buy resale. ROFR waivers are taking 30 or more days, MA is taking 4-8 weeks to add the contract to the dashboard, and then another 2 weeks for points to be loaded? Potentially 14 weeks for resale versus minutes for direct using the exact same system?
> 
> I’ve seen more and more people talk about just going direct because of the hassle and the timeline. Resale buyers have always put up with shenanigans in the timeline because there was savings, but this is getting crazy.


They're not doing it on purpose.


----------



## DonMacGregor

I think people throw around the terms "escalate your complaint" and "team" a little too loosely when it comes to DVC. Over and over, I hear people suggest that a member "escalate their complaint" or that they are certain the "ABC team" or the "XXX team" is working on whatever their issue is. There's an impression that there's a team for everything and anything.

DVC is a TINY division of the Walt Disney Company. They don't have an army of Cast Members, all divided up into specialized teams of individuals for each and every phase of the sales, contract management, and property management aspects of DVD. Heck, we just recently found out that the supposed room full of drunk ROFR monkeys sitting around a conference table is, in actuality, a single woman handling all ROFR decisions. One person. All ROFR. Heck, they don't even occupy the whole building they are in in Kissimmee. There are at least 4 or 5 other tenants in that building, including a coworking space in there that has two offices available right now. To have as many "teams" as some would have you believe, they'd need dozens and dozens of CM's. I'd wager there may be on the order of 40 or 50 people TOTAL (besides the phone minions) actually actively involved in operations and administration.

Oh, and "Escalating" your complaint likely means the guy in the next cubicle might give you a call back because it's his week not to man the phones or chat.


----------



## hereforthechurros

geargrinder said:


> That's exactly what I did. I've got another in ROFR right now.  Had to pick another UY, but since it's my first contract not much issue.
> 
> Problem is, I found a dirt cheap OKW with an International Seller that has the same UY as the AKL.  How deep in debt do I want to go?


I can’t imagine not paying cash for these points. Seeing their interest rates start at what, 12%? For a timeshare? I love Disney but - no.


----------



## gskywalker

Floridian From Afar said:


> Don't think Disney is buying back any Riviera at this point.  Having said that, can't imagine they're too happy about their brand new resort selling so low.  $135 for a 50 point contract is the lowest I've seen, especially considering it's such a low point contract.
> I know a lot of people will say that the resale restrictions aren't significantly affecting Riviera's price, but I can't imagine the resort selling so low without them.


Wife says " I don't want more, I don't have addonitis, I don't need more points when I have a 60k kitchen you have to pay for...... wait a 50 point riviera???  That sounds like a good "investment"  she says to the former investment manager, lol.  Seriously where is the 50 point contract?   I will offer $99 pp and see where it goes


----------



## The_MT

geargrinder said:


> That's exactly what I did. I've got another in ROFR right now.  Had to pick another UY, but since it's my first contract not much issue.
> 
> Problem is, I found a dirt cheap OKW with an International Seller that has the same UY as the AKL.  How deep in debt do I want to go?


Think of it more as an investment  You came to the wrong board if you are looking for us to tell you not to do it


----------



## StoweFoSho

CaptainAmerica said:


> They're not doing it on purpose.


You could argue that, but I also don’t think it’s an accident. I think it’s their system of doing things. Disney is a huge conglomerate that has to have internal systems of operations. Right now, it sounds like resale transfers are deprioritized in that system. Since both direct and resale members pay for the member administration why should there be a 6-week gap to enter the same/similar transfer information?


----------



## CarolMN

StoweFoSho said:


> Since both direct and resale members pay for the member administration why should there be a 6-week gap to enter the same/similar transfer information?


That's an assumption that I'm not sure is true.  It's very possible that there is a separate group, paid for by DVD,  that processes the direct purchases.  IIRC, some have reported that they were told this.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CarolMN said:


> That's an assumption that I'm not sure is true.  It's very possible that there is a separate group, paid for by DVD,  that processes the direct purchases.  IIRC, some have reported that they were told this.


See my earlier post. I think this is another example of really overinflating the size and manpower of DVC/DVD. If every step in the process had a "team" or "group", you'd be talking about hundreds of Cast Members. Do I think there are a large number of front-facing LGM's handling phone CS? Absolutely. But as far as most other processes, I'd wager the "group" is more than likely several people who are also part of another "group" or process as well (depending on the hat they're wearing).

Again, the ROFR "room full of drunken monkeys" turns out to be a single individual, who has a significant impact on process times when she is sick or on vacation.

Organizations tend to use terms like "team" or "group" to lend the process a greater legitimacy or gravitas, and to give you the sense that there's an army of people tirelessly working to ensure you receive the best service and best outcome possible. It makes you feel more special and less like your concerns are insignificant. Eyewash for the ego.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

StoweFoSho said:


> You could argue that, but I also don’t think it’s an accident. I think it’s their system of doing things. Disney is a huge conglomerate that has to have internal systems of operations. Right now, it sounds like resale transfers are deprioritized in that system. Since both direct and resale members pay for the member administration why should there be a 6-week gap to enter the same/similar transfer information?


It's not similar transfer information.

To be clear, I think the present state of things is unacceptable. But I think it's the product of Disney not being aggressive enough to get themselves properly staffed rather than deliberately effing with resale buyers.


----------



## Nursemanit

StoweFoSho said:


> You could argue that, but I also don’t think it’s an accident. I think it’s their system of doing things. Disney is a huge conglomerate that has to have internal systems of operations. Right now, it sounds like resale transfers are deprioritized in that system. Since both direct and resale members pay for the member administration why should there be a 6-week gap to enter the same/similar transfer information?


The process is simple data entry once the deed is registered, the entire month of closed resale transactions could be entered in a day.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Nursemanit said:


> The process is simple data entry once the deed is registered, the entire month of closed resale transactions could be entered in a day.


I'm guessing there are financial and quality controls in place that require checks, rechecks, and validations that take time. I'm not too surprised that it takes the team more time to post memberships on the resale side.

I do agree that there is a overall strategic reason why they don't have great pressure to make it as efficient as they can.


----------



## Chia1974

NVDISFamily said:


> I'm guessing there are financial and quality controls in place that require checks, rechecks, and validations that take time. I'm not too surprised that it takes the team more time to post memberships on the resale side.
> 
> I do agree that there is a overall strategic reason why they don't have great pressure to make it as efficient as they can.


I just believe they don’t promote resale and don’t care if you wait forever! VS direct, points are loaded within hours and months before the contract is even closed.


----------



## Nursemanit

NVDISFamily said:


> I'm guessing there are financial and quality controls in place that require checks, rechecks, and validations that take time. I'm not too surprised that it takes the team more time to post memberships on the resale side.
> 
> I do agree that there is a overall strategic reason why they don't have great pressure to make it as efficient as they can.


Once the property is closed and a deed is registered, the only real check is to verify that it went through ROFR, the estoppel certificate plus other items needed for the title company verified the rest ( points / outstanding balances ) prior to closing. 

The process most likely involves updating the prior owner account with an end date for the contract,  then assigning a new number, and creating a user/membership/contract record in the new owner's account. 

In addition, there will be some extra accounting on new contracts to make sure the guide got the appropriate commission and make sure welcome packages/gifts are sent ( assuming cash sale and no loan paperwork).  It may actually be easier for a resale when you break it all out. I bet they even load points prior to all of the paperwork being done for new contracts. 

It never took this long in the past, the whole 6-8 weeks is a recent thing, and as has been reported volume is down not up this time of year.


----------



## geargrinder

hereforthechurros said:


> I can’t imagine not paying cash for these points. Seeing their interest rates start at what, 12%? For a timeshare? I love Disney but - no.


We tend to finance, but pay off very quickly.  Financing allows us to manage our bigger payments

We have cash reserve to pay for either/both, but we also have huge tuition bills from our daughter that impacts the reserves twice a year.

So, since we have a financed contract in ROFR, I am hesitant to put an offer in on another contract.


----------



## ValW

Nursemanit said:


> It never took this long in the past, the whole 6-8 weeks is a recent thing, and as has been reported volume is down not up this time of year.



It absolutely has taken this long in the past.  Possibly special circumstances (Covid) but end of 2020 through mid 2021 I purchased 8 contracts.  The fastest was 81 days and the longest was 99 days.  This isn't a new phenomenon.  Personally I don't believe they take long on purpose, but I also don't think they have any reason to be quick.


----------



## Sandisw

StoweFoSho said:


> You could argue that, but I also don’t think it’s an accident. I think it’s their system of doing things. Disney is a huge conglomerate that has to have internal systems of operations. Right now, it sounds like resale transfers are deprioritized in that system. Since both direct and resale members pay for the member administration why should there be a 6-week gap to enter the same/similar transfer information?



DVD definitely funds MA, whether it’s all of it or most of it  

 From what I was told when I inquired, just like sales guides are not paid for by owners, neither are the CMs that handle the transfer of contracts.

It Also sounded like they have a dedicated team that deals with direct contract creations.


----------



## E2ME2

ValW said:


> It absolutely has taken this long in the past.  Possibly special circumstances (Covid) but end of 2020 through mid 2021 I purchased 8 contracts.  The fastest was 81 days and the longest was 99 days.  This isn't a new phenomenon.  Personally I don't believe they take long on purpose, but I also don't think they have any reason to be quick.


I've added on via Resale 3 times-
Feb. of 2020 - Total Process took 91 Days
Sep. of 2021 - Total Process took 93 Days
Feb. of 2021 - Total Process took 75 Days.
6-8 weeks seems like an acceleration


----------



## Nursemanit

E2ME2 said:


> I've added on via Resale 3 times-
> Feb. of 2020 - Total Process took 91 Days
> Sep. of 2021 - Total Process took 93 Days
> Feb. of 2021 - Total Process took 75 Days.
> 6-8 weeks seems like an acceleration
> 
> View attachment 691530


Now add data from 2015 to 2018 where the average was 60 days


Also your points were added in 2-3 weeks not 6-8 - that is what we are discussing. 

And your contract taking 31 days is not DVC's fault.


----------



## E2ME2

Nursemanit said:


> Now add data from 2015 to 2018 where the average was 60 days
> 
> 
> Also your points were added in 2-3 weeks not 6-8


Ah -- I guess I should have read that more carefully! 
I thought the complaint was that the whole process was taking 6-8 Weeks, not just the addition of the points. SORRY - & thanks for the response


----------



## Nursemanit

E2ME2 said:


> Ah -- I guess I should have read that more carefully!
> I thought the complaint was that the whole process was taking 6-8 Weeks, not just the addition of the points. SORRY - & thanks for the response


I think we would all be happy with a 6-8 week end to end !  Your data collection is impressive BTW

I think I had the shortest ROFR in recent weeks at 21 days - of course it was on a contract that can't close till mid November.


----------



## The_MT

I am in the boat with those of you who see the delays being the result of low priority and staff turnover.

I work in public education and I’ve seen first hand in my field that many things people think are a conspiracy are simply the result of bureaucracy combined with understaffed and/or poorly staffed teams (aka incompetence).

That said, I closed on my AKV on 7/27 and the deed recorded on 7/28 and I really hope it doesn’t take 6 to 8 weeks for the points to get loaded! My previous resales took 21 days, 18 days, and 12 days to go from deed recording to points in my account. The 12 days one was just a couple months ago in May.


----------



## Pens Fan

We closed on 2 contracts back in May.  Both times we got the 6 week estimate from our brokers as to when the points would show up in our membership.  One took 10 days from the deed being recorded to see the contract and the other 8 days.  For both contracts  I then got the points loaded through online chat.  If it's really taking 6 - 8 weeks now, that is definitely a new wrinkle and very annoying. 

We have one more contract that closed in July.  The deed was recorded 7/26 and I've yet to see the contract show up in our membership.  I'm hoping this is one of those things that happens when there is only 1 or 2 people doing a job and someone is out on vacation or ill, etc and not really an actual change in policy.  For what it's worth this will be our 4th resale contract in the last 18 months or so, and I've heard the 6 week estimate from every broker I've dealt with as well as DVC MS.  It's never taken anywhere near that long, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it won't be the case with this latest contract.

Time will tell.


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

Update: We passed the ROFR Monkey!

DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/1


----------



## The_MT

DHofCrazyMouser said:


> Update: We passed the ROFR Monkey!
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/1


Congrats! Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/7, taken 8/8

Well, no surprise there.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Just sold a stripped AKV (half points coming December 2023) for $135. Details coming soon.


----------



## bryaalre

bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/8


----------



## adribelle

UPDATED!

adribelle---$86-$10112-100-HH-Aug-0/21, 70/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/7, PASSED 8/8

 Hilton Head, here we come!


----------



## Joel22

bryaalre said:


> bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/8


40 day wait! wow


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$137-$14421-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 5/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/30, taken 8/8

Too good to pass up. Not surprised Disney felt the same.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Delete.


----------



## christophles

Shelle88 said:


> Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/7, taken 8/8
> 
> Well, no surprise there.


I'm expecting the same results for my $110 that was submitted last week unless DVC changes what they are going after. I might take a break after that and understand why people aren't bidding on these as basically you are tying up your money for a month at a time.


----------



## DadLadd428

Dadladd428---$125-$6772-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-International seller- sent 7/11, passed 8/8


----------



## hereforthechurros

DadLadd428 said:


> Dadladd428---$125-$6772-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-International seller- sent 7/11, passed 8/8


28 day turnaround? Not bad!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$137-$14421-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 5/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/30, taken 8/8
> 
> Too good to pass up. Not surprised Disney felt the same.


whoa, how'd you negotiate this one? I'm surprised it took them 40 days to decide on it.  Nice try though!


----------



## DVChris

HIRyeDVC said:


> whoa, how'd you negotiate this one? I'm surprised it took them 40 days to decide on it.  Nice try though!


A FB post by a smaller broker (seems to communicate mostly through FB and email - no website listings). Originally listed at about $150 and reduced twice to $137. Despite ROFR, smooth process with the new-to-me broker so I’ll definitely keep an eye out in the future.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DadLadd428 said:


> Dadladd428---$125-$6772-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-International seller- sent 7/11, passed 8/8


Sigh. I want an OKWE so bad. Honeymoon resort, so lots of nostalgic memories of baking in the sun at the Turtle Pond bus stop.


----------



## Chia1974

Just wondering, what was the lowest offer you ever made within this year? Is there such thing as “laughable?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Just wondering, what was the lowest offer you ever made within this year? Is there such thing as “laughable?


I made an $85 on a big Aulani and received a $100 on a 200 Saratoga.


----------



## dolphins-54

Let’s try this again!
Dolphins-54---$134-$22208-150-AKV-Dec-0/21, 279/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 8/8


----------



## Nursemanit

Chia1974 said:


> Just wondering, what was the lowest offer you ever made within this year? Is there such thing as “laughable?


I had a seller apparently get offended that I offered $150 on a partially stripped 50 point BWV


----------



## geargrinder

CaptainAmerica said:


> Sigh. I want an OKWE so bad. Honeymoon resort, so lots of nostalgic memories of baking in the sun at the Turtle Pond bus stop.


Not extended, but I've seen a couple International Seller contracts listed at $90/pt.


----------



## keirabella2012

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh wow this makes our AKV contract currently in ROFR look pitiful. We offered $132 for 210 points and only 195 are left for 2022.


Have you heard anything about your AKV contract yet?


----------



## The_MT

Chia1974 said:


> Just wondering, what was the lowest offer you ever made within this year? Is there such thing as “laughable?


I recently offered $93 pp on a double loaded Aulani. Seller rejected flat out without countering


----------



## hereforthechurros

keirabella2012 said:


> Have you anything about your AKV contract yet?


Nope. Went to ROFR on 7/13 so hoping by the end of the week! Feels like a complete coin toss with AKV.


----------



## keirabella2012

hereforthechurros said:


> Nope. Went to ROFR on 7/13 so hoping by the end of the week! Feels like a complete coin toss with AKV.


It does. Good luck!!


----------



## KimMcGowan

bryaalre said:


> bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/8



That is almost the exact same contract I have in ROFR right now after my first attempt was taken. (No banked points on mine though). I hope we have the same results you did


----------



## StoweFoSho

Sandisw said:


> DVD definitely funds MA, whether it’s all of it or most of it
> 
> From what I was told when I inquired, just like sales guides are not paid for by owners, neither are the CMs that handle the transfer of contracts.
> 
> It Also sounded like they have a dedicated team that deals with direct contract creations.


Thank you for this info. I would love to know the source if you have it. There seems to not be much info about membership administration. Are these fees the 12.5% Management Fee of the resort budgets that we pay to them?

I can certainly understand why it's so easy to get direct points if there is a dedicated team for direct contracts. But there are also more members who are buying direct than who are buying resale (based on dvcnews showing 900 to 1900 contracts per month, the average seems to be about 1200 per month for 2022, versus DVC resale market's 2700 contracts through June or 450 avg per month. And yes, I know there are other brokers, but DVC Resale has the largest market share and that's what info I could find). 

If staffing is the concern, then it appears that direct contract administration certainly gets staffed at a higher priority. Or the system prioritizes their entry faster- even before deeds are recorded. 

Obviously, DVD is going to spend more to get direct contracts in place. I don't doubt that at all. And hopefully, members with resale contracts aren't waiting the full quoted time for the transfer, but it's such a disconnect that I don't think it's something that we should be okay with long-term. How many people complete a lengthy and expensive real estate transaction to buy a house and then after closing get told, "you can see the house in 6-8 weeks, and then you can probably move in within 1-2 weeks after that."


----------



## StoweFoSho

The_MT said:


> I recently offered $93 pp on a double loaded Aulani. Seller rejected flat out without countering


I hate the opposite too- having the seller accept without countering- because then I feel like I could have come in lower.


----------



## TraJon

StoweFoSho said:


> I hate the opposite too- having the seller accept without countering- because then I feel like I could have come in lower.


Oh yes!


----------



## The_MT

StoweFoSho said:


> I hate the opposite too- having the seller accept without countering- because then I feel like I could have come in lower.


yah that’s why I always low bid and hope they’ll counter. makes me feel better about giving them all my money!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Thinking of selling my small pop-up camping trailer. Bought it new in 2018 for $8,500, it's now worth about $8,500. After a few years I just couldn't get my wife and kids onboard with the whole dirt-and-mosquitoes thing. Already spending the money in my mind. 

Boy do I wish the Fort Wilderness cabins were a DVC association. Those golf carts are a blast.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> Thinking of selling my small pop-up camping trailer. Bought it new in 2018 for $8,500, it's now worth about $8,500. After a few years I just couldn't get my wife and kids onboard with the whole dirt-and-mosquitoes thing. Already spending the money in my mind.
> 
> Boy do I wish the Fort Wilderness cabins were a DVC association. Those golf carts are a blast.


Spending where? More Aulani points? haha


----------



## CaptainAmerica

pianomanzano said:


> Spending where? More Aulani points? haha


.........maaaaaaybe.........


----------



## Nursemanit

nursemanit---$150-$17352-100-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 189/22, 100/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/9


----------



## shand32783

Anyone else not able to look at properties on the fidelity site? I've been getting errors since last night and on multiple browsers.


----------



## Ginamarie

shand32783 said:


> Anyone else not able to look at properties on the fidelity site? I've been getting errors since last night and on multiple browsers.


Yup.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

shand32783 said:


> Anyone else not able to look at properties on the fidelity site? I've been getting errors since last night and on multiple browsers.



And the award for the most error-prone DVC Broker goes to…..

***Drum roll****


----------



## pianomanzano

looks like people aren’t paying the admin fee! lol


----------



## Sandisw

StoweFoSho said:


> Thank you for this info. I would love to know the source if you have it. There seems to not be much info about membership administration. Are these fees the 12.5% Management Fee of the resort budgets that we pay to them?
> 
> I can certainly understand why it's so easy to get direct points if there is a dedicated team for direct contracts. But there are also more members who are buying direct than who are buying resale (based on dvcnews showing 900 to 1900 contracts per month, the average seems to be about 1200 per month for 2022, versus DVC resale market's 2700 contracts through June or 450 avg per month. And yes, I know there are other brokers, but DVC Resale has the largest market share and that's what info I could find).
> 
> If staffing is the concern, then it appears that direct contract administration certainly gets staffed at a higher priority. Or the system prioritizes their entry faster- even before deeds are recorded.
> 
> Obviously, DVD is going to spend more to get direct contracts in place. I don't doubt that at all. And hopefully, members with resale contracts aren't waiting the full quoted time for the transfer, but it's such a disconnect that I don't think it's something that we should be okay with long-term. How many people complete a lengthy and expensive real estate transaction to buy a house and then after closing get told, "you can see the house in 6-8 weeks, and then you can probably move in within 1-2 weeks after that."



The membership fees go to DVCMC.  DVD is the developer and a completely different division within TWDC   Now they are certainly intertwined with each other.

My information came from reaching out to DVC and asking to talk to someone about questions I had. It was years ago but they directed me to someone. 

The process to create a direct membership is faster and easier than resale.  It’s just setting it up and loading points.  Resale requires more

But, as I have shared, I have yet to find anything that the timeline for a developer to process the change of ownership of a set of points must be done in X days….

And this isn’t a normal real estate transaction that includes a physical property so it’s apples to oranges.

They can not legally stop an owner from having access to their contradict until they are notified that a sale has happened. They aren’t involved before that. Once notified, then it request the cancellation of the contract, removal from that owners membership, and all of it created. 

It’s frustrating, no doubt.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Chia1974 said:


> Just wondering, what was the lowest offer you ever made within this year? Is there such thing as “laughable?


I've made a few $85-$95/pt offers on Aulani contracts that were listed in the $120 range. Most countered within $5/pt of their original list price. Those contracts are going to be sitting on the market for quite some time, wouldn't be surprised if owners end up pulling them.


----------



## MICKIMINI

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> I've made a few $85-$95/pt offers on Aulani contracts that were listed in the $120 range. Most countered within $5/pt of their original list price. Those contracts are going to be sitting on the market for quite some time, wouldn't be surprised if owners end up pulling them.


I've seen two $90 OKW contracts pop up.  International too!  DH and I considered a lowball offer but wrong UY.  The end of the year is coming and prices are being propped up by brokers and owners who will hold on as long as possible.  Eventually, someone gives.  

Be patient.  Keep offering.  Good luck!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

MICKIMINI said:


> I've seen two $90 OKW contracts pop up.  International too!  DH and I considered a lowball offer but wrong UY.  The end of the year is coming and prices are being propped up by brokers and owners who will hold on as long as possible.  Eventually, someone gives.
> 
> Be patient.  Keep offering.  Good luck!



How low would you have bid?


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> I've seen two $90 OKW contracts pop up.  International too!  DH and I considered a lowball offer but wrong UY.  The end of the year is coming and prices are being propped up by brokers and owners who will hold on as long as possible.  Eventually, someone gives.
> 
> Be patient.  Keep offering.  Good luck!


One of those IS my use year and I was very tempted.
If I didn’t have my heart set on other properties and/or the contract size was smaller, I would have gone for it. I just don’t need another 200+ points at OKW.

Ugh such a good deal though!


----------



## Spinster Travel

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-in-dvc-direct-sales-in-july-2022

For those who like to track Direct....


----------



## MICKIMINI

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> How low would you have bid?


We stopped at about $80-85 and just agreed it was too many points for the wrong UY LOL!  Now, if it was OCT...  If the asking price is $90, I don't see that 10% is off the mark AND it is International.  I'm pretty sure they just want to dump it!


----------



## TraJon

Ginamarie said:


> One of those IS my use year and I was very tempted.
> If I didn’t have my heart set on other properties and/or the contract size was smaller, I would have gone for it. I just don’t need another 200+ points at OKW.
> 
> Ugh such a good deal though!


Oh where oh where could I look for this? A hint?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Spinster Travel said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-in-dvc-direct-sales-in-july-2022
> 
> For those who like to track Direct....


I'm actually impressed by these direct sales numbers.  With all the talk of an economic downturn and recessions, Disney is still able to sell to a lot of first-time buyers.  I'm especially impressed with Riviera direct sales, outselling VGF.  And they're almost half sold out.  I think they'll easily sell out well before Aulani.  Disney sure can steer people the way they want them to go by jacking up the prices of OKW, SSR, and AKL without any incentives.  Also, 50 direct contracts sold for AKL and CCV, which means the ROFR monster for those two resorts are still hungry.  And seriously, which one of you bought the 3100 point Riviera contract?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MICKIMINI

Spinster Travel said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-in-dvc-direct-sales-in-july-2022
> 
> For those who like to track Direct....


WOW, DVC only sold 1005 OKW direct!  Holy smokes, they are sitting on a boat load of points.  Now OKW is of course the wild card with the 2057 issue, otherwise I can't imagine why they want so many points.  Could we see a *fire sale*?


----------



## MICKIMINI

TraJon said:


> Oh where oh where could I look for this? A hint?


****************.com

Edit:  I guess I can't say - sorry!


----------



## pianomanzano

Someone on FB is advertising a 220 pt BLT contract for $150/pt, international seller too!


----------



## TraJon

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm actually impressed by these direct sales numbers.  With all the talk of an economic downturn and recessions, Disney is still able to sell to a lot of first-time buyers.  I'm especially impressed with Riviera direct sales, outselling VGF.  And they're almost half sold out.  I think they'll easily sell out well before Aulani.  Disney sure can steer people the way they want them to go by jacking up the prices of OKW, SSR, and AKL without any incentives.  Also, 50 direct contracts sold for AKL and CCV, which means the ROFR monster for those two resorts are still hungry.  And seriously, which one of you bought the 3100 point Riviera contract?!?!?!?!?!?


They announced today that online prices for goods are at the lowest since Covid. Inflation price should come out tomorrow and it may be lower.  Gas prices down and job growth up. We may not see what they were predicting. Who knows. Are resale prices lower in the fall typically? Are direct sales? 

*I am sorry to announce it was not me who bought Riveria for 3100 points.


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> I'm actually impressed by these direct sales numbers.  With all the talk of an economic downturn and recessions, Disney is still able to sell to a lot of first-time buyers.  I'm especially impressed with Riviera direct sales, outselling VGF.  And they're almost half sold out.  I think they'll easily sell out well before Aulani.  Disney sure can steer people the way they want them to go by jacking up the prices of OKW, SSR, and AKL without any incentives.  Also, 50 direct contracts sold for AKL and CCV, which means the ROFR monster for those two resorts are still hungry.  And seriously, which one of you bought the 3100 point Riviera contract?!?!?!?!?!?


Last month they had some great incentives for RIV, 200pts at 176/pt and 300pts at 166/pt. Incentives for new members were great too, I'm sure that's what helped RIV outsell VGF.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

TraJon said:


> They announced today that online prices for goods are at the lowest since Covid. Inflation price should come out tomorrow and it may be lower.  Gas prices down and job growth up. We may not see what they were predicting. Who knows. Are resale prices lower in the fall typically? Are direct sales?
> 
> *I am sorry to announce it was not me who bought Riveria for 3100 points.


the robust job market definitely is an encouraging sign the economy won't tank.  It means people will still have discretionary income to buy non-essentials.  I'm not sure of the DVC sales cycle but I do believe the fall and winter are slower with resale.  Not sure about direct.


pianomanzano said:


> Last month they had some great incentives for RIV, 200pts at 176/pt and 300pts at 166/pt. Incentives for new members were great too, I'm sure that's what helped RIV outsell VGF.


Like I said, Disney sure knows how to steer people


----------



## Arguetafamily

pianomanzano said:


> Someone on FB is advertising a 220 pt BLT contract for $150/pt, international seller too!


Can you provide a link pretty please!


----------



## Sandisw

Arguetafamily said:


> Can you provide a link pretty please!



We do not allow links to specific places on FB, nor name groups there…Sorry.


----------



## pianomanzano

Arguetafamily said:


> Can you provide a link pretty please!


Sorry, just saw the prior post, deleted it.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Spinster Travel said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-in-dvc-direct-sales-in-july-2022
> 
> For those who like to track Direct....



3100 point deed sold for Riviera.  And some of us thought we had an addiction problem!


----------



## Nursemanit

pianomanzano said:


> Last month they had some great incentives for RIV, 200pts at 176/pt and 300pts at 166/pt. Incentives for new members were great too, I'm sure that's what helped RIV outsell VGF.


I just purchased 250 (150/100) RR points since the new member incentives, referral bonus with Disney Visa ( and $300) and + 3% back on my WF card combined got the contract in striking distance of resale PVB.

Not my favorite Epcot resort, but when my 150/point offers for BWV are being rejected - Math wins out.

I will just purchase and then resell the BWV contract I just got out of ROFR on today as it is now redundant. I will keep the 100 resale at PVB until I have more clarity on PVB 2 - plus that does not close until November.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MICKIMINI said:


> WOW, DVC only sold 1005 OKW direct!  Holy smokes, they are sitting on a boat load of points.  Now OKW is of course the wild card with the 2057 issue, otherwise I can't imagine why they want so many points.  Could we see a *fire sale*?


Where are all of the people who argue with me non-stop... "Cap, Disney wants low resale prices so they can scoop up tons of ROFR contracts and flip them Direct." Uh no, because sold out resorts don't sell diddly beans Direct.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> 3100 point deed sold for Riviera.  And some of us thought we had an addiction problem!


3100 x 8.384 = $25,990.40 in annual dues................ I feel poor now.


----------



## Ginamarie

TraJon said:


> Oh where oh where could I look for this? A hint?


It’s a site we aren’t allowed to post on here.

Sorry!!!!


----------



## BunnyhugSK

Well....apparently I feel the winter chill approaching and have started "Plan C" without waiting for the outcome of "Plan B".

To recap the plan attempts (so far):

Plan A didn't work out:
BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29 – taken 8/1

Plan B was submitted a week ago:
BunnyhugSK---$135-$29700-220-AKV-Dec-0/20, 166/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/3

Plan C isn't addonitis if I haven't got anything yet, right?:
BunnyhugSK---$110-$16500-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/9


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BunnyhugSK said:


> Well....apparently I feel the winter chill approaching and have started "Plan C" without waiting for the outcome of "Plan B".
> 
> To recap the plan attempts (so far):
> 
> Plan A didn't work out:
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29 – taken 8/1
> 
> Plan B was submitted a week ago:
> BunnyhugSK---$135-$29700-220-AKV-Dec-0/20, 166/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/3
> 
> Plan C isn't addonitis if I haven't got anything yet, right?:
> BunnyhugSK---$110-$16500-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/9


Plan C is probably more like Plan B.1.  Not sure about your chances but best of luck!


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> Someone on FB is advertising a 220 pt BLT contract for $150/pt, international seller too!


Ugh, my UY only if it’s less points……


----------



## TraJon

Ginamarie said:


> It’s a site we aren’t allowed to post on here.
> 
> Sorry!!!!


It’s probably for the better!  no worries


----------



## TraJon

Just a little question. We were informed we closed yesterday. Will they inform us when the deed is done?


----------



## hereforthechurros

HIRyeDVC said:


> 3100 x 8.384 = $25,990.40 in annual dues................ I feel poor now.


Yikes just buy a house in FL at that point


----------



## pianomanzano

TraJon said:


> Just a little question. We were informed we closed yesterday. Will they inform us when the deed is done?


They may inform you, you can always ask them to as well. You can also search the comptroller's site for it.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TraJon said:


> Just a little question. We were informed we closed yesterday. Will they inform us when the deed is done?


If it's a WDW resort, Orange County does electronic filing. Depending on the title company, it was likely recorded yesterday too, or possibly today.


----------



## Nursemanit

DonMacGregor said:


> If it's a WDW resort, Orange County does electronic filing. Depending on the title company, it was likely recorded yesterday too, or possibly today.


So a county government is more efficient and more proficient in using technology than Disney.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Nursemanit said:


> So a county government is more efficient and more proficient in using technology than Disney.


Disney is *famous* for it's IT.


----------



## Einstein509

Spinster Travel said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-in-dvc-direct-sales-in-july-2022
> 
> For those who like to track Direct....


Where's Aulani?


----------



## Einstein509

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes just buy a house in FL at that point


Initial cost 3100 points w/ incentives = $532,350.18

Someone has money to burn.


----------



## Noles235

Einstein509 said:


> Initial cost 3100 points w/ incentives = $532,350.18
> 
> Someone has money to burn.


They have quite the vacation budget I would say.


----------



## Joel22

Currently on day 29 of ROFR... Hopefully hear soon


----------



## DaveNan

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> 3100 point deed sold for Riviera.  And some of us thought we had an addiction problem!


I am sure they wanted a resale contract.  They just could not find one to match what they were looking for.  Even tougher to find a loaded 3100 in the right UY than to find OKW(E), subsidized, or small contracts.


----------



## Joel22

The contract I am buying must be closed before 29th August (it's in the contract). That is in only 19 days. We are still waiting to hear back on ROFR. It's starting to get cut pretty fine. Surely Disney will need to respond pretty soon?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DaveNan said:


> I am sure they wanted a resale contract.  They just could not find one to match what they were looking for.  Even tougher to find a loaded 3100 in the right UY than to find OKW(E), subsidized, or small contracts.


Doing the math in my head, I think this person might be a snowbird who literally lives at Riviera half the year.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Joel22 said:


> The contract I am buying must be closed before 29th August (it's in the contract). That is in only 19 days. We are still waiting to hear back on ROFR. It's starting to get cut pretty fine. Surely Disney will need to respond pretty soon?


Disney has until the 29th of August. 

If they don't respond by then, the contract is deemed to have been passed and you're free to close. But I've never seen that actually happen.


----------



## Joel22

CaptainAmerica said:


> Disney has until the 29th of August.
> 
> If they don't respond by then, the contract is deemed to have been passed and you're free to close. But I've never seen that actually happen.



Respectfully, that doesn't sound correct? All monies and paperwork need to be completed by the 29th. So if they take it back, they still need to actually send funds and complete all the relevant paperwork. I can't see Disney doing all of that in one day. From research, it seems it takes them a few weeks. I'm just seeing if the closing date could put them off enacting ROFR as it's close. Thank you


----------



## keirabella2012

Joel22 said:


> Respectfully, that doesn't sound correct? All monies and paperwork need to be completed by the 29th. So if they take it back, they still need to actually send funds and complete all the relevant paperwork. I can't see Disney doing all of that in one day. From research, it seems it takes them a few weeks. I'm just seeing if the closing date could put them off enacting ROFR as it's close. Thank you


Disney bought back my SSR. They sent the closing docs about 5 days before the closing date and we closed about a day or so after the scheduled date. From there it took them a little under two weeks to send me a check. 

Most brokers give at least 60 days from time of signing contracts to closing date, often times a little more than 60 days. Not sure what your broker did with yours but I'm doing the math it appears to be less than 60 days.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Joel22 said:


> Respectfully, that doesn't sound correct?


It is. Disney can claim ROFR up to and including the closing date. The 30 day rule binds the buyers and sellers to setting a closing date that gives Disney AT LEAST 30 days to act, but there's no timeline imposed on Disney.


----------



## Joel22

keirabella2012 said:


> Disney bought back my SSR. They sent the closing docs about 5 days before the closing date and we closed about a day or so after the scheduled date. From there it took them a little under two weeks to send me a check.
> 
> Most brokers give at least 60 days from time of signing contracts to closing date, often times a little more than 60 days. Not sure what your broker did with yours but I'm doing the math it appears to be less than 60 days.


Yeah so it would have been about 47 days. What impact does that have? Thanks


----------



## Joel22

CaptainAmerica said:


> It is. Disney can claim ROFR up to and including the closing date. The 30 day rule binds the buyers and sellers to setting a closing date that gives Disney AT LEAST 30 days to act, but there's no timeline imposed on Disney.



I'm not talking about Disney having 30 days or more to enact ROFR. The contract must be closed "before" the 29th August so it says. If Disney therefore take a week from now to respond on ROFR for example, they'd only have 11 days to sign all relevant paperwork etc. That's my point, it wouldn't give much time to meet the deadline stipulated in the contract.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Joel22 said:


> I'm not talking about Disney having 30 days or more to enact ROFR. The contract must be closed "before" the 29th August so it says. If Disney therefore take a week from now to respond on ROFR for example, they'd only have 11 days to sign all relevant paperwork etc. That's my point, it wouldn't give much time to meet the deadline stipulated in the contract.


Most contracts have a clause allowing the closing date to be extended 45 days for this scenario.


----------



## Joel22

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Most contracts have a clause allowing the closing date to be extended 45 days for this scenario.


Thank you. I have gone through it and can't see anything allowing that but that must be something they could do. Hopefully they don't enact as I can return paperwork same day!


----------



## LadybugsMum

keirabella2012 said:


> Disney bought back my SSR. They sent the closing docs about 5 days before the closing date and we closed about a day or so after the scheduled date. From there it took them a little under two weeks to send me a check.


Thanks for this timeline. Disney took my SSR contracts as well and I got my closing docs yesterday. I was able to get them sent back out yesterday as well and I'm having the funds wired since I'll be traveling and won't be home to receive a check.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Joel22 said:


> I'm not talking about Disney having 30 days or more to enact ROFR. The contract must be closed "before" the 29th August so it says. If Disney therefore take a week from now to respond on ROFR for example, they'd only have 11 days to sign all relevant paperwork etc. That's my point, it wouldn't give much time to meet the deadline stipulated in the contract.


Buyers, sellers, and Disney miss contract closing dates all the time. If the seller is unhappy, their recourse would be to terminate the contract.


----------



## OlieRow

Well here goes my first attempt at DVC…. I’ve lurked here for a while and felt like a pretty informed resale shopper so thank you for educating me!!  

OlieRow---$135-$29383-200-BWV-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/10


----------



## keirabella2012

LadybugsMum said:


> Thanks for this timeline. Disney took my SSR contracts as well and I got my closing docs yesterday. I was able to get them sent back out yesterday as well and I'm having the funds wired since I'll be traveling and won't be home to receive a check.


It should go smoothly from here, The longest wait was GETTING the closing docs from Disney. You should have your money soon.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Joel22 said:


> Thank you. I have gone through it and can't see anything allowing that but that must be something they could do. Hopefully they don't enact as I can return paperwork same day!



My most recent contract says "This contract shall close on or before <DATE> *or within 45 days of the title company's receipt of estoppel if later than the on before close date."*


----------



## hereforthechurros

Joel22 said:


> Currently on day 29 of ROFR... Hopefully hear soon


Day 29 here too.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Einstein509 said:


> Where's Aulani?


Aulani and Grand Cal are never included in these reports. Something about deed information not being available for those resorts in HI and CA.


----------



## MalorieA

MalorieA---$166-$13576-75-BCV-Mar-0/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/10


----------



## Joel22

hereforthechurros said:


> Day 29 here too.


Which resort are you waiting on?


----------



## lovethesun12

Joel22 said:


> Currently on day 29 of ROFR... Hopefully hear soon


Day 35 here. Considering sending a message today...


----------



## tarajean1962

Joel22 said:


> Currently on day 29 of ROFR... Hopefully hear soon


Same here!  I check my email every 5 minutes!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Joel22 said:


> Which resort are you waiting on?


AKV. You?


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> Aulani and Grand Cal are never included in these reports. Something about deed information not being available for those resorts in HI and CA.


Orange County, CA deed searches can be performed online, but you can't view the electronic image without paying to download the documents. You can see the documents (9 grant and trust deeds and two releases were filed last month), but you have to pay $1 per page to download and view them. 32 pages for $32 for July.


----------



## BunnyhugSK

HIRyeDVC said:


> Plan C is probably more like Plan B.1.  Not sure about your chances but best of luck!


I'm going to stick to "major revisions" in my "Plan" numbering and avoid "point revisions"...if 26 steps aren't enough, then I guess the "Plan" gets scrapped and we move onto other opportunities...


----------



## Joel22

hereforthechurros said:


> AKV. You?


CCV


----------



## The_MT

Einstein509 said:


> Initial cost 3100 points w/ incentives = $532,350.18
> 
> Someone has money to burn.


Or to launder


----------



## Kristina Carson

Kristina Carson---$148-$16676-100-BWV-Aug-0/21, 67/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/12, passed 8/10


----------



## hglenn

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes just buy a house in FL at that point


Yea, in Golden Oaks!


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> I'm not talking about Disney having 30 days or more to enact ROFR. The contract must be closed "before" the 29th August so it says. If Disney therefore take a week from now to respond on ROFR for example, they'd only have 11 days to sign all relevant paperwork etc. That's my point, it wouldn't give much time to meet the deadline stipulated in the contract.



It won’t but the terms of  POS simply says they must be given at least 30 days before closing. 

Title companies will not close a contract until they get ROfR so in essence it gives Disney up until that date to give the decision. 

It certainly will be tight to meet that deadline since you haven’t heard yet.


----------



## TraJon

DonMacGregor said:


> If it's a WDW resort, Orange County does electronic filing. Depending on the title company, it was likely recorded yesterday too, or possibly today.


Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyKim41

shand32783 said:


> Anyone else not able to look at properties on the fidelity site? I've been getting errors since last night and on multiple browsers.


It's been spotty for me for awhile now.  I didn't know if it was their site or just me.


----------



## Joel22

Ah super sick of wiating now. I have a backup ready to go so want to hear either way :/


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

3rd time lucky?  

$138-$34500-250-AKV-APR- 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays ‘22 MF- sent 8/10


----------



## hereforthechurros

Joel22 said:


> Ah super sick of wiating now. I have a backup ready to go so want to hear either way :/


Not going to freak out until it hits 35 days.


----------



## cdobert

cdobert---$125-$6993-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/10

I'm hopeful.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

hereforthechurros said:


> Not going to freak out until it hits 35 days.


we waited 35 days exactly for AKL to be taken end of July


----------



## tarajean1962

I have a question for you guys!  When you have a contract taken, can you execute another immediately afterward?  Just preparing for the worst.........


----------



## tarajean1962

Also, are loaded contracts more prone to be taken??

TIA


----------



## Johtull12

BLT ROFR prices going up....wondering if there will be a D23 announcement on BLT2?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Johtull12 said:


> BLT ROFR prices going up....wondering if there will be a D23 announcement on BLT2?


Why would a new BLT2 make BLT ROFR price go up?  If anything, shouldn't it go down or not ROFR at all.  Same has happened to VGF and Poly.


----------



## alohatok1986

MrsDfromTN said:


> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, passed 8/2
> 
> Well… In a very sad turn of events, we were informed today that we did NOT pass ROFR on the OKW contract! I am not sure what the mixup was or why it happened, but we received an email from the title company saying we passed with the next steps paperwork on Friday. But then this afternoon we received a call from our broker that the contract was taken. Oh well. We do still have a 200 point Aulani with subsidized dues in the ROFR process, and we feel pretty good about that one.  I am thinking we will probably take advantage of the recent incentives and buy 150 VGF direct. Maybe wait until this latest incentive expires and see what they do next…


We had the same thing happen. Notice we passed and then notice it was taken. I wonder if we had the same broker.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

tarajean1962 said:


> I have a question for you guys!  When you have a contract taken, can you execute another immediately afterward?  Just preparing for the worst.........





tarajean1962 said:


> Also, are loaded contracts more prone to be taken??
> 
> TIA


You don't even need to wait until you have a contract taken to begin another one. However, there is the possibility that both could pass ROFR, so be prepared.

I haven't seen any data or conversation one way or the other for whether loaded contracts are more prone to be taken by ROFR.

So far, the only consistencies that I've noticed are:
1. It is much more likely to pass ROFR with an international seller
2. It is much more likely to pass ROFR if it is an actively selling resort like RIV and VGF are right now, and even Poly with its expansion announcement.

There will be times that they have many ROFRs at particular resorts, but those tend to come and go in waves. They like to keep us guessing.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

alohatok1986 said:


> We had the same thing happen. Notice we passed and then notice it was taken. I wonder if we had the same broker.


who was this purchasing through?


----------



## tarajean1962

Nevermind all of that!!  We just found out that Disney waived!!!


----------



## tarajean1962

tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/6.  Passed 8/10.

Whoohoo!!  This was actually sent on 7/11.  I didn't know how to fix it!


----------



## MrsDfromTN

alohatok1986 said:


> We had the same thing happen. Notice we passed and then notice it was taken. I wonder if we had the same broker.


Andy is our broker and he’s been great. I think what actually happened is the title company jumped the gun and sent the paperwork via email before they should have—almost like they were following their “typical” timeline and ours didn’t match that. The email with the false good news was from the title company, not from Andy.


----------



## Kristyn

Kristyn---$129-$25562-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 189/22, 180/23- sent 8/9
Waiting


----------



## wings91

Spinster Travel said:


> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...nd-floridian-in-dvc-direct-sales-in-july-2022
> 
> For those who like to track Direct....


Someone bought a 250pt Boulder Ridge contract DIRECT


----------



## LadybugsMum

wings91 said:


> Someone bought a 250pt Boulder Ridge contract DIRECT


At least it's at WDW. There were 17 contracts for HHI and 8 for VB. If you're going to pay high maintenance fees, you should really buy resale to offset the overall cost.


----------



## Joel22

Someone passed ROFR at the same resort as me yesterday and they were sent to ROFR the same day as me. They paid $167 for 100 points and I paid $161 for 110 (but mine is 50% stripped for the first year). The fact they passed and I didn't makes me think I'm like 99% not passing.  Would you agree? I'm on day 30.


----------



## long_n_wrong

Long_n_wrong---$114-$46979-400-OKW(E)-Aug--0/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 8/4

Does it have a chance?
i’m afraid it’s too good to be true,
hopeful and nervous!


----------



## alohatok1986

pangyal said:


> alohatok1986---$173-$18674-100-PVB-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 7/13


alohatok1986---$173-$18674-100-PVB-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 7/13, passed 8/11

first contract, woo!


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> Someone passed ROFR at the same resort as me yesterday and they were sent to ROFR the same day as me. They paid $167 for 100 points and I paid $161 for 110 (but mine is 50% stripped for the first year). The fact they passed and I didn't makes me think I'm like 99% not passing.  Would you agree? I'm on day 30.



I don’t think that would be a reason. We have seen things take less time for the same resort and both pass or both be taken…or different results.


----------



## Suzabella

LadybugsMum said:


> At least it's at WDW. There were 17 contracts for HHI and 8 for VB. If you're going to pay high maintenance fees, you should really buy resale to offset the overall cost.



HHI is a different situation.  SC law requires and attorney so an additional $600+ dollars per contract.  Add that to the price per point and the difference between resale and direct cost isn't as big as it seems.  At least that was the case when we purchased our first HHI contract resale. We've purchase 2 more small contracts there direct.


----------



## wnielsen1

CaptainAmerica said:


> Where are all of the people who argue with me non-stop... "Cap, Disney wants low resale prices so they can scoop up tons of ROFR contracts and flip them Direct." Uh no, because sold out resorts don't sell diddly beans Direct.


Diddly Beans Villas would be a great name for a future DVC resort.


----------



## geargrinder

tarajean1962 said:


> I have a question for you guys!  When you have a contract taken, can you execute another immediately afterward?  Just preparing for the worst.........


I did.  Since I knew that my price was right on the ROFR line, I had a couple backups ready to go.  Made an offer with an international seller the same day mine got taken.

It should pass ROFR in the next few days.


----------



## adribelle

Suzabella said:


> HHI is a different situation.  SC law requires and attorney so an additional $600+ dollars per contract.  Add that to the price per point and the difference between resale and direct cost isn't as big as it seems.  At least that was the case when we purchased our first HHI contract resale. We've purchase 2 more small contracts there direct.


It's now $155 pp direct, and we paid $86 pp resale. With 100 points on our contract, this made a huge difference! 

We calculated it out and after the high MF, buying HHI is about the same with any average DVC resort...not the cheapest or most expensive option. Of course, we just bought there because we adore it, no other reason.


----------



## Suzabella

adribelle said:


> It's now $155 pp direct, and we paid $86 pp resale. With 100 points on our contract, this made a huge difference!
> 
> We calculated it out and after the high MF, buying HHI is about the same with any average DVC resort...not the cheapest or most expensive option. Of course, we just bought there because we adore it, no other reason.


Exactly why we purchased there!  The cast members and location make it truly special.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Deleted. Wrong thread!


----------



## Unclelude

lovethesun12 said:


> Day 35 here. Considering sending a message today...


I would ... I'm in the middle of my own little horror story... I checked in at 30 days and it turned out something got screwed up and my offer never got sent. Reset to zero... I'm pushing 20(50) days now...  I know this has to be super uncommon, but  worth a check in. 

It would be cool if there was a status widget, like when you order a dominos pizza ... "offer received -> randomizing order -> analyzing -> wait more -> ROFR!"


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Unclelude said:


> I would ... I'm in the middle of my own little horror story... I checked in at 30 days and it turned out something got screwed up and my offer never got sent. Reset to zero... I'm pushing 20(50) days now...  I know this has to be super uncommon, but  worth a check in.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a status widget, like when you order a dominos pizza ... "offer received -> randomizing order -> analyzing -> wait more -> ROFR!"


Oh nooooooo. I’m so sorry!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica (seller)---$135-$14671-100-AKV-Dec-0/21, 19/22, 50/23-delayed closing- sent 8/8


Scratch this (sorry @pangyal).  Apparently my buyers haven't signed yet.


----------



## OlieRow

geargrinder said:


> I did.  Since I knew that my price was right on the ROFR line, I had a couple backups ready to go.  Made an offer with an international seller the same day mine got taken.
> 
> It should pass ROFR in the next few days.



I’m torn between coming up with a list of backup contracts and making a spreadsheet of how I’ll plan to use my points for the next 2-3 years. 

Realistically, I know my offer (200pt loaded BWV for $135/pt) was low and is at risk of being taken but I felt like if I sent something to ROFR without being nervous I’d feel like I overpaid.  I’m not in any kind of hurry to own in the sense of having a specific trip in mind to plan/book.  So I’ll just sit here, waiting patiently with my fingers crossed sacrificing chickens for the next month…


----------



## hglenn

OlieRow said:


> I’m torn between coming up with a list of backup contracts and making a spreadsheet of how I’ll plan to use my points for the next 2-3 years.
> 
> Realistically, I know my offer (200pt loaded BWV for $135/pt) was low and is at risk of being taken but I felt like if I sent something to ROFR without being nervous I’d feel like I overpaid.  I’m not in any kind of hurry to own in the sense of having a specific trip in mind to plan/book.  So I’ll just sit here, waiting patiently with my fingers crossed sacrificing chickens for the next month…


I'm betting it passes...  BWV has not been taken since early April.  My 240 passed at $125.


----------



## OlieRow

hglenn said:


> I'm betting it passes...  BWV has not been taken since early April.  My 240 passed at $125.



I saw yours looking back thru the ROFR threads, hopefully they’ll continue to leave BWV alone!


----------



## geargrinder

Unclelude said:


> I would ... I'm in the middle of my own little horror story... I checked in at 30 days and it turned out something got screwed up and my offer never got sent. Reset to zero... I'm pushing 20(50) days now...  I know this has to be super uncommon, but  worth a check in.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a status widget, like when you order a dominos pizza ... "offer received -> randomizing order -> analyzing -> wait more -> ROFR!"


Dang.  That sucks!


----------



## tarajean1962

Okay you guys!  Please forgive my ignorance but I have another question.

In my waiver letter from DVC resale Market, it said this:

"Disney DVC has waived your contract and has issued the Estoppel certificate in one fell swoop! "

I have no idea what that means and if it will make things go quicker or not. I really should at this point.  This is my fourth contract and my third resale one.

I am a nurse.  I do not  know much about real estate.  But FWIW, I could deliver your baby in a hallway.


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

Update! We passed ROFR. Huzzah!!

Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/11


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

lovethesun12 said:


> Day 35 here. Considering sending a message today...


I was definitely not shy about checking in. We submitted on 7/14 and I emailed my broker on 8/9. They said that they hadn't heard but have daily calls with Disney and would ask on the next call. Low and behold, I received confirmation today that we passed ROFR.


----------



## Joel22

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> I was definitely not shy about checking in. We submitted on 7/14 and I emailed my broker on 8/9. They said that they hadn't heard but have daily calls with Disney and would ask on the next call. Low and behold, I received confirmation today that we passed ROFR.


I didn't know they could call Disney to ask? I'm scared to ask in case they think I'm desperate and take it haha. Still, I have a backup


----------



## Sandisw

tarajean1962 said:


> Okay you guys!  Please forgive my ignorance but I have another question.
> 
> In my waiver letter from DVC resale Market, it said this:
> 
> "Disney DVC has waived your contract and has issued the Estoppel certificate in one fell swoop! "
> 
> I have no idea what that means and if it will make things go quicker or not. I really should at this point.  This is my fourth contract and my third resale one.
> 
> I am a nurse.  I do not  know much about real estate.  But FWIW, I could deliver your baby in a hallway.


Years ago, Disney sent ROFR and the at a later time..maybe a week or so later..would send the estoppel certificate. 

Now they send together which is nice. It could also be why we have seen a little bit longer ROFR since this process started. There is some info out there that once estoppel is request it needs to be received within 10 or 15 days. 

Since they do it all in one swoop..you take the at least 30 for ROFR and time to estoppel, you get to that 40 that it takes some?? 

Maybe they simply wait to send info when both aspects are done? Just guessing.


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

Joel22 said:


> I didn't know they could call Disney to ask? I'm scared to ask in case they think I'm desperate and take it haha. Still, I have a backup


Not entirely sure how it works. They just mentioned via email that they talk to Disney almost daily so would ask about it during their next call. I doubt Disney really cares about our desperation.


----------



## tarajean1962

Sandisw said:


> Years ago, Disney sent ROFR and the at a later time..maybe a week or so later..would send the estoppel certificate.
> 
> Now they send together which is nice. It could also be why we have seen a little bit longer ROFR since this process started. There is some info out there that once estoppel is request it needs to be received within 10 or 15 days.
> 
> Since they do it all in one swoop..you take the at least 30 for ROFR and time to estoppel, you get to that 40 that it takes some??
> 
> Maybe they simply wait to send info when both aspects are done? Just guessing.


Thanks for the response!  So, I take it to mean that this is standard practice these days and we are not special! 

We are still so happy!!  I know we probably overpaid a bit for this contract but this is exactly what we wanted to do point wise!!


----------



## Johtull12

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> Update! We passed ROFR. Huzzah!!
> 
> Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/11


Congratulations! That's a great price!


----------



## Johtull12

HIRyeDVC said:


> Why would a new BLT2 make BLT ROFR price go up?  If anything, shouldn't it go down or not ROFR at all.  Same has happened to VGF and Poly.


Just an opinion but I'd blame VGF on bad market timing at launch and the type of (hotel) rooms being offered at BPK. Additionally all the added points to that deed will make the better legacy rooms harder to get at the 11 month mark. Poly isn't here yet but again the drop in prices for existing inventory seems top be market conditions. DVCResale use to average 250-400 listings and currently they are at  650 and growing. In theory the new Poly Tower (like a possible BLT2) when it does go on sale should make the price of existing contracts go up, given they are on same deed. The direct price, likely will be more than they currently are so buying resale and having access to a brand new resort at a steep discount makes sense. Disney sells BLT now for $265 they are ROFRing as high as $173 lately. I guess it could just be a quick flip too. A new BLT2 in 2 years would probably be $300 or more and would almost have to have more infrastructure included like new restaurants, shops...etc. I don't think the Contemporary could support another stand alone tower.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Johtull12 said:


> In theory the new Poly Tower (like a possible BLT2) when it does go on sale should make the price of existing contracts go up, given they are on same deed.



To clarify, it is unclear whether it will be the same deed or not.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$162-$16,200-100-VGF-Apr-0/21, 33/22, 100/23- sent 7/12 seller pays closing costs


----------



## NickBCV

Passed 8/11. Hip hip hooray!!!


----------



## Johtull12

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> To clarify, it is unclear whether it will be the same deed or not.


So true, thank you! It was all based on "given they are on same deed" like BPK was


----------



## iexaltu

MICKIMINI said:


> SCOOP...can't say where I got it:   *DVC's been waiving SSR, BC, AKL and GF the past week*.
> 
> Excellent source.  This could change.  YMMV.


Has anyone been able to confirm this? I soooooo hope it is true.


----------



## Paul 55555

Paul 55555 said:


> Trying once again
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting mf for2022- sent 7/13.
> They don’t take HH do they


Found out today we passed


----------



## christophles

iexaltu said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm this? I soooooo hope it is true.


I'll be testing that theory on SSR and hope to have an answer to that question around Labor Day.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$129-$32250-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF '22 & Closing costs - Int'l Seller-- sent 8/11


----------



## NVDISFamily

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> Update! We passed ROFR. Huzzah!!
> 
> Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/11


Welcome home neighbor! VGC por vida!


----------



## TraJon

MickeyismyCat said:


> MickeyismyCat---$129-$32250-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF '22 & Closing costs - Int'l Seller-- sent 8/11


Wowza! Congrats!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Johtull12 said:


> Just an opinion but I'd blame VGF on bad market timing at launch and the type of (hotel) rooms being offered at BPK. Additionally all the added points to that deed will make the better legacy rooms harder to get at the 11 month mark. Poly isn't here yet but again the drop in prices for existing inventory seems top be market conditions. DVCResale use to average 250-400 listings and currently they are at  650 and growing. In theory the new Poly Tower (like a possible BLT2) when it does go on sale should make the price of existing contracts go up, given they are on same deed. The direct price, likely will be more than they currently are so buying resale and having access to a brand new resort at a steep discount makes sense. Disney sells BLT now for $265 they are ROFRing as high as $173 lately. I guess it could just be a quick flip too. A new BLT2 in 2 years would probably be $300 or more and would almost have to have more infrastructure included like new restaurants, shops...etc. I don't think the Contemporary could support another stand alone tower.


No one knows the condo association status of Poly 2. And I don’t know where this speculation of BLT2 is coming from. All I’m saying is, there is no reason to believe that a new BLT would cause Disney to exercise ROFR or the price to go up. VGF set the precedent. VGF was $255 direct prior to VGF2. When it started selling, the direct base price dropped to $207 and no ROFR since.


----------



## The_MT

MickeyismyCat said:


> MickeyismyCat---$129-$32250-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF '22 & Closing costs - Int'l Seller-- sent 8/11


Wow nice get!!


----------



## lovethesun12

Johtull12 said:


> Just an opinion but I'd blame VGF on bad market timing at launch and the type of (hotel) rooms being offered at BPK. Additionally all the added points to that deed will make the better legacy rooms harder to get at the 11 month mark. Poly isn't here yet but again the drop in prices for existing inventory seems top be market conditions. DVCResale use to average 250-400 listings and currently they are at  650 and growing. In theory the new Poly Tower (like a possible BLT2) when it does go on sale should make the price of existing contracts go up, given they are on same deed. The direct price, likely will be more than they currently are so buying resale and having access to a brand new resort at a steep discount makes sense. Disney sells BLT now for $265 they are ROFRing as high as $173 lately. I guess it could just be a quick flip too. A new BLT2 in 2 years would probably be $300 or more and would almost have to have more infrastructure included like new restaurants, shops...etc. I don't think the Contemporary could support another stand alone tower.


What time frame was the average 250-400 listings for DVCResale (assuming you mean dvcresalemarket)?

I've heard a lot of people in the past few months mention the listings are increasing, but the total number of overall listings have actually decreased since the beginning of summer by a few hundred. I'm guessing these people are referring to specific resorts I'm not following, I've just been looking at the overall trend as well as poly (since I plan to purchase more points there).

I know in 2020 the available listings dropped drastically, and I don't have any data prior to that since I wasn't really paying attention to the market. I'm wondering if you have been watching prior to 2020 and if the norm has always been 250-400, or if prior to 2020 it used to be higher? Just curious.


----------



## pianomanzano

lovethesun12 said:


> What time frame was the average 250-400 listings for DVCResale (assuming you mean dvcresalemarket)?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people in the past few months mention the listings are increasing, but the total number of overall listings have actually decreased since the beginning of summer by a few hundred. I'm guessing these people are referring to specific resorts I'm not following, I've just been looking at the overall trend as well as poly (since I plan to purchase more points there).
> 
> I know in 2020 the available listings dropped drastically, and I don't have any data prior to that since I wasn't really paying attention to the market. I'm wondering if you have been watching prior to 2020 and if the norm has always been 250-400, or if prior to 2020 it used to be higher? Just curious.


I’m curious as well since DVC resale market is only showing 400 listings currently, not 650 as what PP suggests.


----------



## PinkPixel

Unclelude said:


> I would ... I'm in the middle of my own little horror story... I checked in at 30 days and it turned out something got screwed up and my offer never got sent. Reset to zero... I'm pushing 20(50) days now...  I know this has to be super uncommon, but  worth a check in.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a status widget, like when you order a dominos pizza ... "offer received -> randomizing order -> analyzing -> wait more -> ROFR!"


What broker was this?


----------



## hereforthechurros

So many of the more rare resale resorts passing the past few days. Just waiting for the AKV massacre.


----------



## AdventurerKat

hereforthechurros said:


> So many of the more rare resale resorts passing the past few days. Just waiting for the AKV massacre.


I'm on day 29, holding out hope for my AKV add-on.


----------



## Joel22

AdventurerKat said:


> I'm on day 29, holding out hope for my AKV add-on.


We're on day 31 on our first contract. Not too hopeful to be honest but have a backup ready to go!


----------



## geargrinder

Was on FB this morning.  Seen a couple $130 AKL's pass today.  Perhaps the AKL bloodbath is letting up.


----------



## hereforthechurros

geargrinder said:


> Was on FB this morning.  Seen a couple $130 AKL's pass today.  Perhaps the AKL bloodbath is letting up.


What page do you follow on Fb?


----------



## MICKIMINI

geargrinder said:


> Was on FB this morning.  Seen a couple $130 AKL's pass today.  Perhaps the AKL bloodbath is letting up.


Goodness, I hope so!  We closed last week on two 40 point AKV's we bought at $140 PP (delayed closing) and I sent a 50 point OKWE for $127 to ROFR last week.  

Both our flights for November dropped (got back about 30,000 SWA points) and rental car for three weeks (dropped by 50%) are way cheaper out of TPA.  I take that as a sign that travel is slowing down though it may take a bit to creep over to MCO.  Regardless of Disney's hype, they too are staring at a black hole in the economy...it's there, we can all see it but we just don't know how deep it is yet.

With any luck, the ROFR machine will back off and with it, a price drop (fingers crossed) closing in on MF's in January.  JMHO.


----------



## geargrinder

hereforthechurros said:


> What page do you follow on Fb?


DVC Fan and several others.


----------



## lovethesun12

MICKIMINI said:


> Goodness, I hope so!  We closed last week on two 40 point AKV's we bought at $140 PP (delayed closing) and I sent a 50 point OKWE for $127 to ROFR last week.
> 
> Both our flights for November dropped (got back about 30,000 SWA points) and rental car for three weeks (dropped by 50%) are way cheaper out of TPA.  I take that as a sign that travel is slowing down though it may take a bit to creep over to MCO.  Regardless of Disney's hype, they too are staring at a black hole in the economy...it's there, we can all see it but we just don't know how deep it is yet.
> 
> With any luck, the ROFR machine will back off and with it, a price drop (fingers crossed) closing in on MF's in January.  JMHO.


Interesting with the flights. I had to book flights somewhere last June because our credit from 2020 would expire so I chose MCO for 2023 (you'll never guess where I plan to visit, lol). I just checked the same flights yesterday (considering adding a day) and the price had exactly doubled since I bought them!!!!

Possible we're still in the "revenge" travel stages though since final international restrictions (testing prior to flying) was only lifted a few months ago.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17- *PASSED!!!!
> 
> View attachment 687783*
> View attachment 687784
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25


Just found out we have closed!!  



Good luck to everyone waiting to hear back!


----------



## christophles

https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/blog/july-2022-average-dvc-resale-price-per-point


----------



## pianomanzano

christophles said:


> https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/blog/july-2022-average-dvc-resale-price-per-point


I like that they show averages based on size of contract. Wish the board sponsor would do that for their average price and ROFR report, their results would be a lot more meaningful.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

christophles said:


> https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/blog/july-2022-average-dvc-resale-price-per-point


Much lower than the board sponsor’s averages. Fidelity is great place to buy from. Resale market good place to sell?


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Much lower than the board sponsor’s averages. Fidelity is great place to buy from. Resale market good place to sell?


I'd like to also see their ROFR data....lower prices are great but not if buyers don't end up with the contracts!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> I'd like to also see their ROFR data....lower prices are great but not if buyers don't end up with the contracts!!!


Good point. Fidelity can care less about ROFR


----------



## E2ME2

HIRyeDVC said:


> Good point. Fidelity can care less about ROFR


This may be anecdotal, but I've added on 3 times through Fidelity, and passed ROFR 3 for 3.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> Much lower than the board sponsor’s averages. Fidelity is great place to buy from. Resale market good place to sell?


I would agree with this.
I’m 50/50 with ROFR through Fidelity (but also 50/50 with other brokers).
Not all of their contracts are priced as a bargain but some of them are much lower than you will see on the other sites.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

E2ME2 said:


> This may be anecdotal, but I've added on 3 times through Fidelity, and passed ROFR 3 for 3.


Me too, but it was Aulani so it doesn’t count


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> I would agree with this.
> I’m 50/50 with ROFR through Fidelity (but also 50/50 with other brokers).
> Not all of their contracts are priced as a bargain but some of them are much lower than you will see on the other sites.


Agree! Maybe Fidelity is great for the more experienced buyer and resale market better for the first time buyer?


----------



## limace

Tbh I’m not sure any of the brokers really care about ROFR-heck, if a contract gets taken maybe they sell you another one. Paid either way.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Never really noticed that one broker consistently prices contracts either higher or lower than others. I don't doubt it's true, just never paid much attention to the list price. When we've made offers it was always based on the relative prices we see here on the ROFR forum and the average sales prices from other sources. I think that gives you more of a sense of the market than does an asking price.

ETA: I went back and looked at our BCV contract that we managed to get through ROFR and that was a fidelity contract. Before that, we were ROFR'd on three other contracts from other brokers.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

christophles said:


> https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/blog/july-2022-average-dvc-resale-price-per-point


Good data to peruse. Thanks!

I agree with wanting to see the data on ROFR. I was going to comment to request one, but you had to log in to comment. I don't have an account with them and didn't want to register. If someone can comment, please ask. Maybe they'll start doing them. The same goes with DVC Resale Market (sponsor) for an average sale report. If someone asks, maybe they'll add. I don't have an account there either.


----------



## Joel22

Does Disney have until the closing date to make a decision on ROFR? I've seen some people waiting 42 days which is ridiculous. There's no need for them to be allowed more than 30 days. That's ample time. It seems as they they just leave it as long as possible to make it a horrible experience. These are still people effectivley laying $20k+ for a a Disney product


----------



## MICKIMINI

E2ME2 said:


> This may be anecdotal, but I've added on 3 times through Fidelity, and passed ROFR 3 for 3.


I've passed on all contracts bought through them which is at least 5 maybe 6.   There were several that I thought would be taken in ROFR.


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> Does Disney have until the closing date to make a decision on ROFR? I've seen some people waiting 42 days which is ridiculous. There's no need for them to be allowed more than 30 days. That's ample time. It seems as they they just leave it as long as possible to make it a horrible experience. These are still people effectivley laying $20k+ for a a Disney product



The POS says that they need to be given at least 30 days   So, they can can take between the 30 days and closing.  

No title company will proceed with preparing and sending closing documents until that is received.  They won’t request estoppel until that is received either..which seems to now come at the same time.

If the info is true that there really is now only one person doing ROFR, then it certainly seems plausible as a reason it’s taking longer.


----------



## Joel22

Sandisw said:


> The POS says that they need to be given at least 30 days   So, they can can take between the 30 days and closing.
> 
> No title company will proceed with preparing and sending closing documents until that is received.  They won’t request estoppel until that is received either..which seems to now come at the same time.
> 
> If the info is true that there really is now only one person doing ROFR, then it certainly seems plausible as a reason it’s taking longer.


I think there needs to be more stringent time lines emposed on Disney. They obviously want to make resale painful for buyers to try to make them buy direct. Waiting 41+ days is getting absurd. What's to stop them moving towards waiting 60?


----------



## Flash_Sloth

Sandisw said:


> ...If the info is true that there really is now only one person doing ROFR, then it certainly seems plausible as a reason it’s taking longer.


If it is only one person making ROFR decisions, why did I have to wait 40 days to hear my ROFR news while at the same time other people heard theirs around 25-30 days? Were they screwing with me? Processing requests in random order? Deliberately trying to slow down the decisions about certain resorts?

Whatever the reason, I'm leaving them in suspense for what my next move is going to be.


----------



## Ginamarie

Joel22 said:


> I think there needs to be more stringent time lines emposed on Disney. They obviously want to make resale painful for buyers to try to make them buy direct. Waiting 41+ days is getting absurd. What's to stop them moving towards waiting 60?


I don’t think it’s that outrageous. Honestly, if the turnaround time was normally 20 days, people would be chomping at the bit at day 19 and pissed off it’s taking too long at day 21. 

I am guessing that some properties take more verification than others (just like with a regular real estate deal). If a trust is selling, they need to make sure the person signing contracts is properly authorized by the trust, the same for estates. They need to see if the dues are up to date or what’s still owed to be paid at closing. If there’s a divorce, they may need to see a decree or stipulation of settlement. If you follow this thread long enough, you’ll see people saying “oh Disney came back and said something was wrong/missing on the paperwork.” That’s because someone actually is reviewing these things with a fine tooth comb.
As with a regular real estate deal, answers don’t always come in order. I can have people sign contracts on the same day and close weeks apart. That’s the way it works.
And I will say this- in the post Covid world we work in today, things are moving slower in the real estate world. Tax searches take longer, bank payoffs take longer, everyone complains they’re understaffed and need more time. So while part of the slowness is probably on DVC, I think there are outside factors in contention here too.


----------



## Joel22

Flash_Sloth said:


> If it is only one person making ROFR decisions, why did I have to wait 40 days to hear my ROFR news while at the same time other people heard theirs around 25-30 days? Were they screwing with me? Processing requests in random order? Deliberately trying to slow down the decisions about certain resorts?
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'm leaving them in suspense for what my next move is going to be.


This is my point. A few people have already heard (3/4 days ago) and they sent for the same resort, same day as me. It does seem like they deliberatley make it unpleasant which I don't agree with when you're spending $25k plus on essentially one of their products. There should be a cap of 35 days or something imposed and then it automatically passes if they haven't responded


----------



## MICKIMINI

Joel22 said:


> This is my point. A few people have already heard (3/4 days ago) and they sent for the same resort, same day as me. It does seem like they deliberatley make it unpleasant which I don't agree with when you're spending $25k plus on essentially one of their products. There should be a cap of 35 days or something imposed and then it automatically passes if they haven't responded


DVC makes the rules.  I waited 57 days for ROFR pre-covid.  I also waited a week after closing date for DVC ROFR to close on a contract I was selling (just a few months ago).  

There is nothing you can do to prod them along unfortunately.  Your alternative is to pay for direct.  It gets easier on your 19th or 20th resale - trust me LOL!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

MICKIMINI said:


> DVC makes the rules.  I waited 57 days for ROFR pre-covid.  I also waited a week after closing date for DVC ROFR to close on a contract I was selling (just a few months ago).
> 
> There is nothing you can do to prod them along unfortunately.  Your alternative is to pay for direct.  It gets easier on your 19th or 20th resale - trust me LOL!



I totally agree!  There has to be a trade off for savings thousands of dollars, and ROFR is one of those.  Disney offers an expedited and very quick process… buy direct.


----------



## Sandisw

Joel22 said:


> I think there needs to be more stringent time lines emposed on Disney. They obviously want to make resale painful for buyers to try to make them buy direct. Waiting 41+ days is getting absurd. What's to stop them moving towards waiting 60?



Nothing.  The closing date on contracts is what guides things and if the title company and brokers set closing date far enough out to account for 30 days for ROFzr, 10 days legally to receive estoppel, 1 to 2 weeks to prepare paperwork and a few weeks for sellers to get to things notarized, you are looking at why they set closing 60 to 75 days on average.  

Frustrating? Sure.. but not much more you can do.


----------



## Sandisw

Flash_Sloth said:


> If it is only one person making ROFR decisions, why did I have to wait 40 days to hear my ROFR news while at the same time other people heard theirs around 25-30 days? Were they screwing with me? Processing requests in random order? Deliberately trying to slow down the decisions about certain resorts?
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'm leaving them in suspense for what my next move is going to be.



No one knows how and why they decide or process the way the do. 

In the end, though, they have at least 30 days so people should never expect less than that to start. 

Resale provides savings but it is a long process..about 3 months..


----------



## krayzeeguy

krayzeeguy---$129-$33866-240-AKV-Dec-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/9


----------



## hereforthechurros

Will they pass things on weekends or can I stop checking my email?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

hereforthechurros said:


> Will they pass things on weekends or can I stop checking my email?


I have one of mine pass on a Sunday before. The broker forwarded Disney’s email and it was in fact sent to broker on a Sunday.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

hereforthechurros said:


> Will they pass things on weekends or can I stop checking my email?


Put your phone down and enjoy your life. At least for this weekend.


----------



## erinkristen04

Its possible to get my membership email on a weekend, right? I’m getting antsy as heck waiting. Deed recorded end of July and we want to book a Feb trip using banked ‘21 points that expire the same month. Feeling like at this rate there won’t be much availability by the time we actually gain access to the points… I know this comes with the resale territory but holy smokes I underestimated how frustrating and painful this wait would be. Keep quietly chanting to myself “the savings are worth it, the savings are worth it, the savings are worth it….” Haha!


----------



## JulieBeeRN

JulieBeeRN---$134-$20250-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller paying closing cost- sent 8/12

First attempt at resale!


----------



## hereforthechurros

HIRyeDVC said:


> Put your phone down and enjoy your life. At least for this weekend.


I’ve been out of town so done and done.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> No one knows how and why they decide or process the way the do.
> 
> In the end, though, they have at least 30 days so people should never expect less than that to start.
> 
> Resale provides savings but it is a long process..about 3 months..



Having both I can confirm this.

The choices are:

1) Buy resale which is cheaper but very long proces
2) Buy direct, get points today but expect to pay far more

I have 1,000+ direct and 2,500 resale


----------



## DisneyKim41

Ginamarie said:


> I would agree with this.
> I’m 50/50 with ROFR through Fidelity (but also 50/50 with other brokers).
> Not all of their contracts are priced as a bargain but some of them are much lower than you will see on the other sites.


We are 50/50 too with passes on them. They have had great prices listed though.  We tried offering less on other sites and were told we needed to offer pretty much asking. Fidelity's ask prices were what we were willing to pay.


----------



## elenex

I'm 2/2 with fidelity and they tend to be my go-to for resale. Even with the added fee they are cheaper than alternatives and as reliable. Disclaimer that both were on resorts not actively being bought at the time of purchase.

I also agree with Sandisw on resale vs. direct. You pay a huge premium to have those direct points in your account immediately, without headaches, and with all the perks. You are able to save a LOT of money on resale contracts... And with that, waiting is part of the sacrifice. Disney shouldn't have to do anything more than fulfill their legal obligation, and resale purchasers just need to accept that and be patient.


----------



## Flash_Sloth

I can't help but laugh at this analogy: we all know that buying direct is the Lightning Lane, and buying resale is the Standby line. 

As you might can guess from my user name, I am not in a hurry. I definitely enjoy all the conversation and insights of everybody else here in the "Standby line", and there is a lot of useful data here.

However, it can be a bit discouraging or frustrating when they're giving out of order decisions for ROFR. There isn't anything that we can do about it. We have to hang in there, and it will all be worth it once we're having a blast at WDW and/or DLR.


----------



## The_MT

elenex said:


> I'm 2/2 with fidelity and they tend to be my go-to for resale. Even with the added fee they are cheaper than alternatives and as reliable. Disclaimer that both were on resorts not actively being bought at the time of purchase.
> 
> I also agree with Sandisw on resale vs. direct. You pay a huge premium to have those direct points in your account immediately, without headaches, and with all the perks. You are able to save a LOT of money on resale contracts... And with that, waiting is part of the sacrifice. Disney shouldn't have to do anything more than fulfill their legal obligation, and resale purchasers just need to accept that and be patient.


I have bought from Fidelity as well as from 2 other brokers and had a good experience with Fidelity for the most part and it seems to be the site that most frequently has some great bargain contracts.

Buying resale is painful but it’s good to remind ourselves that we only have to go through it once for a contract that we will own for 20-40 years (or resell at some point). It’s best to budget 60+ days for the process and be happy if it goes faster than that.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Off to WDW/ Universal next week and then trying the Wish...TL/DR, updating may be sporadic until after Labour Day, but just keep on posting and I'll definitely get them up there .


----------



## princesscinderella

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Off to WDW/ Universal next week and then trying the Wish...TL/DR, updating may be sporadic until after Labour Day, but just keep on posting and I'll definitely get them up there .


Have a wonderful trip!! Thanks for all your hard work on this thread.


----------



## keirabella2012

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I have one of mine pass on a Sunday before. The broker forwarded Disney’s email and it was in fact sent to broker on a Sunday.


Same.


----------



## Arguetafamily

**Update**

We passed!!

Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

Arguetafamily said:


> **Update**
> 
> We passed!!
> 
> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14


Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## badeacon

Arguetafamily said:


> **Update**
> 
> We passed!!
> 
> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14


Congratulations!! Now to see if my CCV for $156  sent on 7/15 will pass. I am paying closing though, so hopefully that will be a positive factor. I do not expect to hear this weekend as Fidelity is broker.
Being at Aulani now, keeps my mind off the waiting


----------



## EricLaurie

Arguetafamily said:


> **Update**
> 
> We passed!!
> 
> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14


Congratulations!  This bodes well for me. I’m on day 24 waiting for ROFR with CCV at $160 per point. Gives me hope.


----------



## disjseag

princesscinderella said:


> Have a wonderful trip!! Thanks for all your hard work on this thread.





Arguetafamily said:


> **Update**
> 
> We passed!!
> 
> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14


Congrats!   So excited for you!   This gives me some hope.  We are on day 29 with a $165 pp offer on 155 points at CCV.  It has been stressful watching those asking prices creep up over the past few weeks.


----------



## Arguetafamily

badeacon said:


> Congratulations!! Now to see if my CCV for $156  sent on 7/15 will pass. I am paying closing though, so hopefully that will be a positive factor. I do not expect to hear this weekend as Fidelity is broker.
> Being at Aulani now, keeps my mind off the waiting



Great price I am curious to know!


----------



## RNstitches

RNstitches---$155-$25175-150-BWV-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/14


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica (seller)---$135-$14671-100-AKV-Dec-0/21, 19/22, 50/23-delayed closing- sent 8/14

For real this time.


----------



## alohatok1986

pangyal said:


> alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19


alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19, passed 8/15 

woohoo! No surprise there but still excited.


----------



## Joel22

Currently on day 34


----------



## OlieRow

Joel22 said:


> Currently on day 34


Day 5.  I'm not sure how I'm gonna make it until 34!


----------



## disjseag

Joel22 said:


> Currently on day 34


Day 30 here.  Trying to keep busy so I can stop the constant email refreshing. Lol


----------



## Joel22

OlieRow said:


> Day 5.  I'm not sure how I'm gonna make it until 34!


I've seen someone on 42 days!


----------



## AdventurerKat

pangyal said:


> AdventurerKat---$138-$5112-30-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 7/15



8/15 Passed!


----------



## hereforthechurros

AdventurerKat said:


> 8/15 Passed!


Congrats! Our AKV contract went to ROFR on 7/13 and we still haven't heard. So weird how all of this works!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Joel22 said:


> Currently on day 34


This is your week...maybe this is your day!


----------



## Joel22

MICKIMINI said:


> This is your week...maybe this is your day!


Thank you. I pray.. This is our first contract and we've been looking to buy in for years so super impatient! Thank you


----------



## disjseag

Joel22 said:


> Thank you. I pray.. This is our first contract and we've been looking to buy in for years so super impatient! Thank you


This is our first contract too. The waiting has been rough!  Hopefully we will get good news soon!!!


----------



## Joel22

disjseag said:


> This is our first contract too. The waiting has been rough!  Hopefully we will get good news soon!!!


Let's hope!! Good luck!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Feeling add-on-itis-y, but also kind of itchy for some Direct points.

What to do, what to do...

Wait for a fire sale at one of the Big 3?

Wait for an even bigger fire sale at Aulani?

Wait for Poly 2?

Give in to impulsivity and just buy another resale contract?


----------



## AdventurerKat

hereforthechurros said:


> Congrats! Our AKV contract went to ROFR on 7/13 and we still haven't heard. So weird how all of this works!


Thanks.  I hope you receive word soon!


----------



## cpyle21

CaptainAmerica said:


> Feeling add-on-itis-y, but also kind of itchy for some Direct points.
> 
> What to do, what to do...
> 
> Wait for a fire sale at one of the Big 3?
> 
> Wait for an even bigger fire sale at Aulani?
> 
> Wait for Poly 2?
> 
> Give in to impulsivity and just buy another resale contract?


I am getting the itch for direct also. My thought is if (or when) APs come back. Family of 5, the discount is pretty significant. What's the guess on when ones of these fire sales will happen?


----------



## AspenLL

hereforthechurros said:


> Congrats! Our AKV contract went to ROFR on 7/13 and we still haven't heard. So weird how all of this works!


We are waiting on AKV too. Ours went on 7/16. GL!


----------



## Joel22

Our is supposed to be closing 2 weeks today but is still in ROFR


----------



## geargrinder

geargrinder said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19
> 
> Went in with a low offer, and somewhat offended the seller.  They gave the broker the "I know what I got" speech and only came down a smidge.  I figured its about the going rate and I don't have to worry much about ROFR this time.




geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19, passed 8/14

Woo hoo! Got the good email on a Sunday!  Passed our first contract on the second try.  Glad the ROFR part is over.


----------



## hglenn

cpyle21 said:


> I am getting the itch for direct also. My thought is if (or when) APs come back. Family of 5, the discount is pretty significant. What's the guess on when ones of these fire sales will happen?


Same here. We Gave Poly a really good tour on our last trip and I think that's our next grab...  but going to wait for Poly2 and see what happens there.  Will buy Poly2 direct or Poly1 resale and something else direct at that time.  Hopefully APs will be back by then... LOL


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, passed 8/15


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> Same here. We Gave Poly a really good tour on our last trip and I think that's our next grab...  but going to wait for Poly2 and see what happens there.  Will buy Poly2 direct or Poly1 resale and something else direct at that time.  Hopefully APs will be back by then... LOL


My concern is that I don't like expensive points charts for a home resort. I don't want to spend X points at 11 months and then if I want to switch at 7 months switch to something cheaper. It can really screw up banking and borrowing.


----------



## EricLaurie

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, passed 8/15


Awesome!  Congratulations!  

Day 25 into ROFR for us now on a $160 pp   CCV contact.  Getting my hopes up.


----------



## Joel22

EricLaurie said:


> Awesome!  Congratulations!
> 
> Day 25 into ROFR for us now on a $160 pp   CCV contact.  Getting my hopes up.


May I ask how many points etc? Can't see you on the list.

Edit - My bad. Got it, 110! Good luck!!


----------



## Deranged Hermit

MICKIMINI said:


> SCOOP...can't say where I got it:   *DVC's been waiving SSR, BC, AKL and GF the past week*.
> 
> Excellent source.  This could change.  YMMV.


From your lips to God's ears. Signing an offer for Saratoga Springs tomorrow.


----------



## disjseag

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, passed 8/15


Congrats! That is an excellent deal! Our CCV contract got sent to ROFR on 7/16 and I am not so patiently waiting for an answer.  I love the fact that CCV seems to be passing though.  Hope to be neighbors soon


----------



## pianomanzano

Joel22 said:


> Our is supposed to be closing 2 weeks today but is still in ROFR


They only gave 6 weeks for the contract to close?


----------



## Unclelude

unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22, passed 8/15

passed an hour ago!!! ... maybe the sending mishap working in my favor, will never know... but now I wish I would have bid less... lol... I guess a fair deal for loaded eh?


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> My concern is that I don't like expensive points charts for a home resort. I don't want to spend X points at 11 months and then if I want to switch at 7 months switch to something cheaper. It can really screw up banking and borrowing.


Oh that's interesting.  I don't see us borrowing points but I'll have to consider that. I could definitely see us wanting to stay at Poly either way (1 or 2) so I suspect we'll use most of our points there but certainly no guarantee....  Plus I'm really hoping the incentives are strong on Poly 2.  Expect the point chart to be similar to RIV if it's a separate association?


----------



## Joel22

pianomanzano said:


> They only gave 6 weeks for the contract to close?


Just under 7


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


> Expect the point chart to be similar to RIV if it's a separate association?


I expect Studio points to be identical to PVB, regardless of whether it's a new association or extension of the existing one.  Unless they come up with wacky new categories like Tower Studios.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Deranged Hermit said:


> From your lips to God's ears. Signing an offer for Saratoga Springs tomorrow.


The pressure is on now!!  I promise I heard it from a great source...I have an OKWE in ROFR so fingers crossed for all in ROFR!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

I’m seeing more and more passes!  Could DVC be predicting a recession?


----------



## wilkydelts

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’m seeing more and more passes!  Could DVC be predicting a recession?



We are in a recession


----------



## hobbes42

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I’m seeing more and more passes!  Could DVC be predicting a recession?


Probably just the normal ebb and flow of RORF.  Can't see DVC predicting anything accurately.


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Waiting for our ROFR. Sent 7/22

Super anxious to hear back - our first DVC purchase. making plans to eventually get some small contracts - boardwalk and OKW in the future!
I really hope we hear by Friday (4th week since sent)


$75-$18000-200-HH-Aug-0/21, 278/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 7/22


----------



## hereforthechurros

We touched base with our rep since it’s been 34 days. She said she talked to someone at DVC and they said it would be this week or next. Ugh.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Unclelude said:


> unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22, passed 8/15
> 
> passed an hour ago!!! ... maybe the sending mishap working in my favor, will never know... but now I wish I would have bid less... lol... I guess a fair deal for loaded eh?


56 days?! Woah. Wonder why yours took SO long.


----------



## Joel22

hereforthechurros said:


> We touched base with our rep since it’s been 34 days. She said she talked to someone at DVC and they said it would be this week or next. Ugh.


What? So weird! We are at 34 days.. we also spoke to our rep, and someone at DVC said the exact same thing. At least we know it's a stock response then. What resort are you?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Feeling add-on-itis-y, but also kind of itchy for some Direct points.
> 
> What to do, what to do...
> 
> Wait for a fire sale at one of the Big 3?
> 
> Wait for an even bigger fire sale at Aulani?
> 
> Wait for Poly 2?
> 
> Give in to impulsivity and just buy another resale contract?


why specifically for direct points?  Are you wanting to stay at Riviera? Or VDH? It's anybody's guess wrt another direct firesale.  If high points chart aren't your thing, I'd buy more resale like OKW-E or SSR, or maybe even CCV?  I personally would buy BCV or BWV since the 2042 doesn't bother me as much as it used to.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> why specifically for direct points?  Are you wanting to stay at Riviera? Or VDH?


Probably just FOMO, honestly.  My mom really likes Riviera and I feel guilty I can't send her there.



HIRyeDVC said:


> It's anybody's guess wrt another direct firesale.


I'm highly confident they'll do one, and zero percent confident on when.  They're ROFRing _so much_ compared to what they're selling.  They have to do something with those points eventually.



HIRyeDVC said:


> If high points chart aren't your thing, I'd buy more resale like OKW-E or SSR, or maybe even CCV?  I personally would buy BCV or BWV since the 2042 doesn't bother me as much as it used to.


OKWe would be the primary target, AKV second, SSR third.

When Bay Lake Tower did their fire sale, they did $48 off at 300.  I would be all over 300 OKW points at $152.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Probably just FOMO, honestly.
> 
> 
> I'm highly confident they'll do one, and zero percent confident on when.  They're ROFRing _so much_ compared to what they're selling.  They have to do something with those points eventually.
> 
> 
> OKWe would be the primary target, AKV second, SSR third.
> 
> When Bay Lake Tower did their fire sale, they did $48 off at 300.  I would be all over 300 OKW points at $152.


If you're currently not a blue card member, I can understand the FOMO.  I think your reasoning sounds logical.  Just not sure it will happen again.  I think the last round of BLT firesale came during a semi-lull where they needed more WDW options other than Riviera, and VGF wasn't selling yet.  I'm not sure what happened with the Aulani firesale in December.  That was completely out of left field.  And since then, Aulani direct prices have gone up and incentives even less than those of Riviera.  Weird.  And why would you buy AKV? Didn't you just sell your AKV?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Joel22 said:


> What? So weird! We are at 34 days.. we also spoke to our rep, and someone at DVC said the exact same thing. At least we know it's a stock response then. What resort are you?


AKV. We are buying through the DVC Store.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

In July, Disney sold 11 Old Key West contracts.

In July, Disney bought back 19 Old Key West contracts _from DVC Resale Market alone_.

That's not sustainable.

Side note, @pkrieger2287, it would be super helpful to see that ROFR report based on points bought back rather than (or in addition to) contracts bought back.  Not sure if that data exists or is shareable.


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> Probably just FOMO, honestly. My mom really likes Riviera and I feel guilty I can't send her there.


That FOMO is a slippery slope! We went from an O14 resale contract saying we would just rent out points and rent/cash stay for RIV to buying RIV direct a couple months later and now adding on RIV resale.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> If you're currently not a blue card member, I can understand the FOMO.  I think your reasoning sounds logical.  Just not sure it will happen again.  I think the last round of BLT firesale came during a semi-lull where they needed more WDW options other than Riviera, and VGF wasn't selling yet.  I'm not sure what happened with the Aulani firesale in December.  That was completely out of left field.  And since then, Aulani direct prices have gone up and incentives even less than those of Riviera.  Weird.


But again, they're buying more points than they're selling.  They have to sell them eventually.  (Yeah I know they don't HAVE TO, have to, but... they have to.)



HIRyeDVC said:


> And why would you buy AKV? Didn't you just sell your AKV?


I love AKV but my SSR is the wrong Use Year so that had to go, and I didn't want to be sitting on just 100 WDW points, so AKV had to go too.  So I'm 100% Aulani at the moment.  I want to get back into WDW but I want 200 to 300.  If Direct, I'd definitely buy 150/150 for max incentives.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> But again, they're buying more points than they're selling.  They have to sell them eventually.  (Yeah I know they don't HAVE TO, have to, but... they have to.)
> 
> 
> I love AKV but my SSR is the wrong Use Year so that had to go, and I didn't want to be sitting on just 100 WDW points, so AKV had to go too.  So I'm 100% Aulani at the moment.  I want to get back into WDW but I want 200 to 300.  If Direct, I'd definitely buy 150/150 for max incentives.


I'd also be looking at the almost 4 to 1 ROFR to direct sale ratio at SSR as well. They've bought back around 120,000 points YTD, but only have direct sales of about 30,000.


----------



## AspenLL

Just found out ours got taken 

BriLam---$126-$34650-275-AKV-Mar-0/21, 100/22, 275/23, 275/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/16


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> I'd also be looking at the almost 4 to 1 ROFR to direct sale ratio at SSR as well. They've bought back around 120,000 points YTD, but only have direct sales of about 30,000.


Ooh where do you source that information?  I know where to find direct sales, but where can you see the buybacks?  I've just been looking at DVC Resale Market's monthly reports, but that's only one broker and they report contracts, not points.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Hereforthechurros---$132-$27720-210-AKV-Mar-0/21, 195/22, 210/23, 210/24-Seller pays Closing- sent 7/13 - TAKEN 8/15


----------



## hereforthechurros

AspenLL said:


> Just found out ours got taken
> 
> BriLam---$126-$34650-275-AKV-Mar-0/21, 100/22, 275/23, 275/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/16


I was waiting for another batch of AKVs to be taken and here it is.


----------



## AspenLL

hereforthechurros said:


> I was waiting for another batch of AKVs to be taken and here it is.


Happy Monday to us


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Ooh where do you source that information?  I know where to find direct sales, but where can you see the buybacks?  I've just been looking at DVC Resale Market's monthly reports, but that's only one broker and they report contracts, not points.


www.dvcnews.com charts all direct, resale, and buyback numbers via review of deeds recorded with the OC Comptroller. I didn't add up those number, but they were posted by another member who went back and added up all the stats provided by dvcnews YTD.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Feeling add-on-itis-y, but also kind of itchy for some Direct points.
> 
> What to do, what to do...
> 
> Wait for a fire sale at one of the Big 3?
> 
> Wait for an even bigger fire sale at Aulani?
> 
> Wait for Poly 2?
> 
> Give in to impulsivity and just buy another resale contract?



I am routing for you that one of your choices fire sales this fall!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> I am routing for you that one of your choices fire sales this fall!



We should find out August 25th!


----------



## badeacon

AspenLL said:


> Just found out ours got taken
> 
> BriLam---$126-$34650-275-AKV-Mar-0/21, 100/22, 275/23, 275/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/16





hereforthechurros said:


> Hereforthechurros---$132-$27720-210-AKV-Mar-0/21, 195/22, 210/23, 210/24-Seller pays Closing- sent 7/13 - TAKEN 8/15



 Sorry to hear.    Wonder if the March use year has a role in the taking as other AKV have had some passing recently?


----------



## flipflopmom

lovethesun12 said:


> Day 35 here. Considering sending a message today...


Did you ever hear anything? I have a PVB in ROFR too so I’ve been watching the posts from people sent in this month.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I have 185pts. at VGF that went to ROFR ( I am the seller). My thirty days will be 8/29.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

It's a good day for CCV 

hogwartsdropout---$173-$27075-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 165/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/15!


----------



## disjseag

It IS a great day for CCV! Just got notice that we passed too!  

disjseag---$165-$27600-155-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 155/22, 155/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15


----------



## christophles

DonMacGregor said:


> I'd also be looking at the almost 4 to 1 ROFR to direct sale ratio at SSR as well. They've bought back around 120,000 points YTD, but only have direct sales of about 30,000.


There's only been 250 points sold direct that's been posted so far this month for SSR.


----------



## The_MT

I couldn't resist! Pretty sure the ROFR monster will enjoy this tasty snack


The_MT---$110-$6015-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Delayed Closing- sent 8/15


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

disjseag said:


> It IS a great day for CCV! Just got notice that we passed too!
> 
> disjseag---$165-$27600-155-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 155/22, 155/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15


THANK YOU for taking this one. My mom was obsessed with it, but I can't stomach the idea of point contracts not in increments of 25 (50 is preferred!).

Congratulations! It's an amazing resort.


----------



## disjseag

Always


theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> THANK YOU for taking this one. My mom was obsessed with it, but I can't stomach the idea of point contracts not in increments of 25 (50 is preferred!).
> 
> Congratulations! It's an amazing resort.


Glad to help!!    We love WL so this was a perfect choice for our first contract. So excited to stay as members!


----------



## kmc33

I am the seller and just learned that Disney decided to take take contract. How does this affect our sale?

kmc33---$177-$9563-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 30/22, 50/23, 50/24-sent 7/19-taken 8/15


----------



## CarolynFH

kmc33 said:


> I am the seller and just learned that Disney decided to take take contract. How does this affect our sale?
> 
> kmc33---$177-$9563-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 30/22, 50/23, 50/24-sent 7/19-taken 8/15


As the seller, you’ll receive the same amount you agreed to with the previous buyer. Nothing has changed except the name of the buyer. @Sandisw has experience and can speak to the process and timeline.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

The ROFR lady has been cranking out the decisions.


----------



## LadybugsMum

kmc33 said:


> I am the seller and just learned that Disney decided to take take contract. How does this affect our sale?
> 
> kmc33---$177-$9563-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 30/22, 50/23, 50/24-sent 7/19-taken 8/15


Nothing has been affected for my contracts except that Disney is now the buyer. They wait until ~7 days out from the closing date to send your closing docs. Technically my closing was today and my closing docs were received this past Thursday. I'm waiting for the deed to be recorded on the Orange County website. I will hopefully receive my funds by wire transfer soon after. You can have them send a check, but I prefer the transfer since we'll be traveling when it would be sent.


----------



## Unclelude

Yeah...


hereforthechurros said:


> 56 days?! Woah. Wonder why yours took SO long.


... From earlier.... Someone asked about checking in on contract....



Unclelude said:


> I would ... I'm in the middle of my own little horror story... I checked in at 30 days and it turned out something got screwed up and my offer never got sent. Reset to zero... I'm pushing 20(50) days now...  I know this has to be super uncommon, but  worth a check in.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a status widget, like when you order a dominos pizza ... "offer received -> randomizing order -> analyzing -> wait more -> ROFR!"


----------



## Sandisw

kmc33 said:


> I am the seller and just learned that Disney decided to take take contract. How does this affect our sale?
> 
> kmc33---$177-$9563-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 30/22, 50/23, 50/24-sent 7/19-taken 8/15



Nothing different except they won’t get it closed until much closer to your closing date. I got papers a day or two before.  

Once my deed was recorded it took about 10 days or so to have the funds in my account and it was almost two weeks or so before the contract left my dashboard.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Sandisw said:


> Nothing different except they won’t get it closed until much closer to your closing date. I got papers a day or two before.
> 
> Once my deed was recorded it took about 10 days or so to have the funds in my account and it was almost two weeks or so before the contract left my dashboard.


Interesting point that it took Disney nearly two weeks to remove the points from your Dashboard that they just purchased for themselves.  There is a lot of talk around how long it takes for points to be removed from the seller and deposited into the buyers "account".  I have never complained about that timeline; have always just accepted it as the price to pay for the awesome savings, but it does make me feel better that they take the same amount of time for themselves as they place on the rest of us!


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> I don't want to spend X points at 11 months and then if I want to switch at 7 months switch to something cheaper. It can really screw up banking and borrowing.


As long as you aren't borrowing for the 11 month reservation, you should have plenty of time to bank any leftovers, right? Even if you do borrow a few, those will still end up going to the 7-month booking.

It's definitely not ideal, but it is one way to handle things. Another possibility is to book a smaller "home" unit, or maybe a slightly shorter trip.

Signed: Enablers-R-Us.



CaptainAmerica said:


> Yeah I know they don't HAVE TO, have to, but... they have to.


I admit I'm at a loss to explain this. Why buy high to sell low? I mean, I can imagine someone is doing this, but is Disney really that hard up for a use to which to put capital? It's not how they've preferred to spend it in the past, they've only been yanking up the sold-out resort prices, and there are lots of other things that have a higher return. Cruise ships are one example, but they are already building two more Wish-sized ships. Theme park expansions are another but they are already doing that in all of the non-US parks (after spending a ton expanding those with Galaxy's Edge Times Two), so maybe they really are hard up for where to spend it. Disney+/ESPN+/Hulu can only light so much money on fire at a time. If they really get hard up, they could just buy back their stock.

This is why I don't have or want an MBA I guess, making me the ugly duckling in my family of titans of industry.

The other possibility I can think of is that they believe that they can put those points to use by expanding their rental inventory pool during this period of very high demand. This makes a lot of sense especially if they are expanding their pool of studio rental inventory, because that's where the leverage is. But, they run the risk of holding the bag if the bottom falls out, and rental demand drops right along with buying demand---and it sure seems like that will happen eventually.

Maybe the decision maker figures that will be someone else's problem. I don't know.

And, I could end up with egg on my face and they will do exactly as you predict: ROFR near the top of the market only to fire-sale them when they need to move inventory at a lull. But it just seems so out of character* not only for DVC but for any timeshare developer.

----------------
*: See what I did there?


----------



## Brian Noble

Coda: I suppose one other possibility is that they expect there to be a gap between Poly 2 on-sale and Riviera sell-out, and this is the way to bridge it. Bundling these "used" points in a trust-style product overlaid on the DVC system has some upside if they get into that situation.


----------



## Nursemanit

I think they are stashing cash in ROFR to inflation proof their assets. Note they are not buying back any 2042 resorts. 

( OKW is a 57 to them)


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> As long as you aren't borrowing for the 11 month reservation, you should have plenty of time to bank any leftovers, right? Even if you do borrow a few, those will still end up going to the 7-month booking.
> 
> It's definitely not ideal, but it is one way to handle things. Another possibility is to book a smaller "home" unit, or maybe a slightly shorter trip.
> 
> Signed: Enablers-R-Us.


Well there's also the side-fact that I simply don't like most of the resorts with heavy charts (apart from Aulani, which is obviously beside the point).  I don't like RIV, I don't like VGF, I'm neutral on BLT, and I wouldn't want to own Studio-only Poly.  That makes Poly2 the only one I'd even consider.

I ran the scenarios when I was considering VGF's launch incentives for SAP.  But typical use for me would be a 1BR for 8 nights in non-Easter April.  That would run me 395 points to hold the dates at VGF, which would be 82 excess points if I were to switch to AKV Savanna at 7 months, or 130 excess points to switch to AKV Standard.  I suppose I could hold the dates with a VGF studio but I'd be frustrated by the risk of what I'd consider paying more for less.



Brian Noble said:


> I admit I'm at a loss to explain this. Why buy high to sell low?


I don't think they would be.  They're buying AKV at $125 to $145, and even a "fire sale" to clear their balance sheet would probably be around $155 for large add-on contracts and $185 for smaller New Member contracts.  Those aren't huge margins, but they're easy sales.



Brian Noble said:


> Theme park expansions are another but they are already doing that in all of the non-US parks (after spending a ton expanding those with Galaxy's Edge Times Two), so maybe they really are hard up for where to spend it.


I think there's some momentum for significant Domestic theme park expansion.  I don't have anything concrete, but there have been rumblings in the business press and elsewhere.



Brian Noble said:


> The other possibility I can think of is that they believe that they can put those points to use by expanding their rental inventory pool during this period of very high demand. This makes a lot of sense especially if they are expanding their pool of studio rental inventory, because that's where the leverage is. But, they run the risk of holding the bag if the bottom falls out, and rental demand drops right along with buying demand---and it sure seems like that will happen eventually.


I think this is very likely, but it only makes sense if it's a short-term play.  If cash inventory were expected to be more profitable than points inventory in the long term, they wouldn't be building Poly2 as a DVC tower, they'd be building a new hotel some place.  But yes I could absolutely see them saying "we can sell villas at rack rates right now, let's strike while the iron is hot."  Then, when we get back to a "normal" period where villas and deluxe rooms need a 25% discount to move inventory, the pendulum swings the other direction.



Brian Noble said:


> And, I could end up with egg on my face and they will do exactly as you predict: ROFR near the top of the market only to fire-sale them when they need to move inventory at a lull. But it just seems so out of character* not only for DVC but for any timeshare developer.


On this, I think you're mischaracterizing my position on cause-and-effect.  I don't think they're buying AKV/SSR/OKW to juice _future_ sales during a lull, I think they're buying AKV/SSR/OWK to juice RIV/VGF sales _now._

Speaking only for myself, I love AKV and hate VGF, and I'm considering buying VGF direct anyways because they've ROFR'ed AKV to within an inch of its life.  Someone who hates VGF les than I do could easily be persuaded by ROFR-induced high resale prices to skip the hassle and buy direct.


----------



## kmc33

CarolynFH said:


> As the seller, you’ll receive the same amount you agreed to with the previous buyer. Nothing has changed except the name of the buyer. @Sandisw has experience and can speak to the process and timeline.





LadybugsMum said:


> Nothing has been affected for my contracts except that Disney is now the buyer. They wait until ~7 days out from the closing date to send your closing docs. Technically my closing was today and my closing docs were received this past Thursday. I'm waiting for the deed to be recorded on the Orange County website. I will hopefully receive my funds by wire transfer soon after. You can have them send a check, but I prefer the transfer since we'll be traveling when it would be sent.





Sandisw said:


> Nothing different except they won’t get it closed until much closer to your closing date. I got papers a day or two before.
> 
> Once my deed was recorded it took about 10 days or so to have the funds in my account and it was almost two weeks or so before the contract left my dashboard.


Thank you for the quick responses! I thought we should get the same price, but I wanted to make sure, because I know Disney pays less if you try to directly sell back to them.
Do you still get the documents notarized as you do with a private buyer?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CarolynFH said:


> As the seller, you’ll receive the same amount you agreed to with the previous buyer. Nothing has changed except the name of the buyer. @Sandisw has experience and can speak to the process and timeline.





Sandisw said:


> Nothing different except they won’t get it closed until much closer to your closing date. I got papers a day or two before.
> 
> Once my deed was recorded it took about 10 days or so to have the funds in my account and it was almost two weeks or so before the contract left my dashboard.


I think there's a certain contract provision that can change this, if I'm remembering correctly.

I believe if the contract specifies that Seller pays closing costs, there's a line item in the closing costs that doesn't apply when you sell to Disney, so your net cash received from the transaction would be slightly better than the contract terms.


----------



## LadybugsMum

kmc33 said:


> Thank you for the quick responses! I thought we should get the same price, but I wanted to make sure, because I know Disney pays less if you try to directly sell back to them.
> Do you still get the documents notarized as you do with a private buyer?


Everything in the contract stays the pretty much same except Disney is now the buyer and they do their own closings. So the closing costs will probably change, but that only matters if the seller is paying for the closing. I am not paying for the closing; everything on my side is the same.

Yes, you have to get the documents notarized as the seller. I received my documents last Tues (8/6) and had them back at FedEx the same day. They were received by Disney on Thurs 8/8 and the closing was scheduled for yesterday. I have not heard anything about the closing happening, but I'll just keep checking the Orange county comptroller site until I see that the deeds were recorded.


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think they're buying AKV/SSR/OWK to juice RIV/VGF sales _now._


I think this gives far too much credit to the resale market as a force impacting developer sales. No other developer seems to care that cheap (and in some cases, free) resales exist, but maybe Disney Is Different.


----------



## Sandisw

Spinster Travel said:


> Interesting point that it took Disney nearly two weeks to remove the points from your Dashboard that they just purchased for themselves.  There is a lot of talk around how long it takes for points to be removed from the seller and deposited into the buyers "account".  I have never complained about that timeline; have always just accepted it as the price to pay for the awesome savings, but it does make me feel better that they take the same amount of time for themselves as they place on the rest of us!



Yup! And they took my contract for ROFR in April 1st. Closing was set for May 21st and they did not rush to close it earlier to get the points. 

So, even as a buyer, they don’t push themselves ahead of the game.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think there's a certain contract provision that can change this, if I'm remembering correctly.
> 
> I believe if the contract specifies that Seller pays closing costs, there's a line item in the closing costs that doesn't apply when you sell to Disney, so your net cash received from the transaction would be slightly better than the contract terms.



You are right. They didn’t charge me the fee for estoppel.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Brian Noble said:


> I think this gives far too much credit to the resale market as a force impacting developer sales. No other developer seems to care that cheap (and in some cases, free) resales exist, but maybe Disney Is Different.


Can the other developers snap their fingers and flip those points at a profit with little to no marketing expense on the back end?  I think that's the secret sauce.  There's very little risk on Disney's side because they can _easily _resell any of the points they hoover up.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Can the other developers snap their fingers and flip those points at a profit with little to no marketing expense on the back end?  I think that's the secret sauce.  There's very little risk on Disney's side because they can _easily _resell any of the points they hoover up.



My only comment though is that selling those resorts while trying to sell RIV and VGF May take away from those sales. 

It’s why I’d be surprised to see any sale anytime soon. And with hotel occupancy is at 90% based on the earnings report this gives them more options to rent for cash.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> My only comment though is that selling those resorts while trying to sell RIV and VGF May take away from those sales.


Could be.  I think there are three buckets of would-be buyers.

1.  Have decided to buy DVC, don't have a favorite resort, and are willing to buy RIV or VGF at current prices.
2.  Would buy DVC but only at a particular resort that may or may not be in active sales.
3.  Would buy DVC, don't have a favorite resort, but really want to think they're getting a great deal.

I think they'd attract new buyers from groups 2 and 3, but would cannibalize some RIV/VGF buyers out of group 1.



Sandisw said:


> It’s why I’d be surprised to see any sale anytime soon. And with hotel occupancy is at 90% based on the earnings report this gives them more options to rent for cash.


I think that's right in the short term.  In the long term, one of two things has to happen.  Either demand falls and they no longer need the points, or demand stays high and they look to build more cash inventory.  Trend recently has been to convert cash inventory to points inventory (Big Pine Key, Copper Creek, even Riviera), not the other way around.


----------



## ValW

ValW---$154-$6137-35-BWV-Dec-0/21, 70/22, 35/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/15

My sister's first contract!


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> Could be.  I think there are three buckets of would-be buyers.
> 
> 1.  Have decided to buy DVC, don't have a favorite resort, and are willing to buy RIV or VGF at current prices.
> 2.  Would buy DVC but only at a particular resort that may or may not be in active sales.
> 3.  Would buy DVC, don't have a favorite resort, but really want to think they're getting a great deal.
> 
> I think they'd attract new buyers from groups 2 and 3, but would cannibalize some RIV/VGF buyers out of group 1.
> 
> 
> I think that's right in the short term.  In the long term, one of two things has to happen.  Either demand falls and they no longer need the points, or demand stays high and they look to build more cash inventory.  Trend recently has been to convert cash inventory to points inventory (Big Pine Key, Copper Creek, even Riviera), not the other way around.



I think the other wild card here is the future of resale restrictions. Our family is new to DVC and we are looking forward to the next 30 to 40+ years of enjoying this program. Our next purchase will likely be some points at CCV (unless VDH has a good deal and a great point chart). If VDH and Poly2 have the restrictions then DVC is likely committed to this path, then the value of buying direct is worth a bit more and it's an option we have to consider. If they did a sale on CCV in the low 200s, I'd have to weight that vs the resale price to have those points open to more resorts as DVC grows or more important, as the 2042 resorts flip. We'll likely be going to WDW every other year so 2042 is only 10 trips from now........


----------



## CaptainAmerica

NVDISFamily said:


> I think the other wild card here is the future of resale restrictions. Our family is new to DVC and we are looking forward to the next 30 to 40+ years of enjoying this program. Our next purchase will likely be some points at CCV (unless VDH has a good deal and a great point chart). If VDH and Poly2 have the restrictions then DVC is likely committed to this path, then the value of buying direct is worth a bit more and it's an option we have to consider. If they did a sale on CCV in the low 200s, I'd have to weight that vs the resale price to have those points open to more resorts as DVC grows or more important, as the 2042 resorts flip. We'll likely be going to WDW every other year so 2042 is only 10 trips from now........


I wouldn't buy points now based on what you think they might do in the future.

Pretend Poly2 is an expansion of PVB, VDH is impossible to get at 7 months, and whatever they announce on the backside of Poly2 is a theme that doesn't appeal to you at all.  It could be 10 years from now and Direct CCV points gain you nothing besides what they get you today, which is Riviera.

I think it would be better to wait until and unless there's something Direct-restricted that you must have, and only buy Direct at that point.  (Unless of course you _do _want access to Riviera and/or want Direct for other reasons, in which case shoot your shot.)


----------



## CarolynFH

Brian Noble said:


> Signed: Enablers-R-Us.


I love this!

Could be the title of the Purchasing forum.


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wouldn't buy points now based on what you think they might do in the future.
> 
> Pretend Poly2 is an expansion of PVB, VDH is impossible to get at 7 months, and whatever they announce on the backside of Poly2 is a theme that doesn't appeal to you at all.  It could be 10 years from now and Direct CCV points gain you nothing besides what they get you today, which is Riviera.
> 
> I think it would be better to wait until and unless there's something Direct-restricted that you must have, and only buy Direct at that point.  (Unless of course you _do _want access to Riviera and/or want Direct for other reasons, in which case shoot your shot.)



Good wisdom.

I'm already bought in at Riviera so I'm kind of "stuck" on the direct has value bandwagon. For VDH trying to ninja rooms at 7 months will still be a okay goal for our points as we only live a 3 to 4 hour drive away so it's not hard at all to try and go for rooms at 7 months out as we don't have to commit to plane tickets and the like. If we can't get weekend X, we'll just go for weekend Z 

If prices continue to drop on CCV (I think I saw one pass in the 150s) I think temptation will have it's way with me and I'll be buying some CCV resale in the next year or so.....


----------



## TheGambler22

TheGambler22---$156-$13636-80-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 122/22, 80/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/16

VERY excited and thanks all for the advice and suggestions.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wouldn't buy points now based on what you think they might do in the future.
> 
> Pretend Poly2 is an expansion of PVB, VDH is impossible to get at 7 months, and whatever they announce on the backside of Poly2 is a theme that doesn't appeal to you at all.  It could be 10 years from now and Direct CCV points gain you nothing besides what they get you today, which is Riviera.
> 
> I think it would be better to wait until and unless there's something Direct-restricted that you must have, and only buy Direct at that point.  (Unless of course you _do _want access to Riviera and/or want Direct for other reasons, in which case shoot your shot.)



True...but buying resale now...unless the rules change...do guarantee you are restricted from RIV and future resorts.  Buying direct at least guarantees that future resorts declared as DVC (which is how the POS is written) will be available for you.

But, I would not buy a resort you don't enjoy for that....however, I don't think there is much to suggest that DVD will be backing off on restrictions at this points, so if I am buying, and would be disappointed if I was shut out, then direct needs stay on the table for a choice.


----------



## JENinNORCAL

JENinNORCAL said:


> 1st time buyer attempt.  Crossing my fingers, but thinking this one may get chomped by the ROFR monster
> 
> 
> JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8



JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8 - taken 8/16

It was bound to happen.


----------



## cpyle21

I blame you all, but we are 2 weeks into ROFR on our very first contract and I just put in for another contract.


----------



## TheGambler22

cpyle21 said:


> I blame you all, but we are 2 weeks into ROFR on our very first contract and I just put in for another contract.


We just passed ROFR and are looking at additional, so I get it.


----------



## NVDISFamily

cpyle21 said:


> I blame you all, but we are 2 weeks into ROFR on our very first contract and I just put in for another contract.




Did the same thing on our jump into this madness. My only tip was that I pushed to have the same title company so they could help me line up everything. Wish you the best of luck


----------



## softballmom3

So.....made an offer on a small contract to add to ours on a broker's site and I guess apparently if they consider it too low they disable your account????? I went back in to check it and it said account disabled to call their office.  I did receive an email the seller rejected it.  Maybe I'll keep this one on a do not use list.


----------



## NVDISFamily

softballmom3 said:


> So.....made an offer on a small contract to add to ours on a broker's site and I guess apparently if they consider it too low they disable your account????? I went back in to check it and it said account disabled to call their office.  I did receive an email the seller rejected it.  Maybe I'll keep this one on a do not use list.



Sounds like a team that doesn't know how selling works or a team that is too busy to work with you (or both).

I'd rather have a low offer than no offer at all, at least it's a starting point on the negotiating process.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Buying direct at least guarantees that future resorts declared as DVC (which is how the POS is written) will be available for you.


Buying direct guarantees that future resorts will be available for me, but it doesn't do anything to guarantee that I'll _want_ them.



Sandisw said:


> I don't think there is much to suggest that DVD will be backing off on restrictions at this points


Depending on how you define a few different terms, their "newest" resort has no restrictions.

Right now if I had to bet, I'd predict:

VDH restrictions identical to Riviera.
Poly2 mirrors VGF2, as an expansion of the existing association and no restrictions.
Future builds go back to the Riviera model.



Sandisw said:


> so if I am buying, and would be disappointed if I was shut out, then direct needs stay on the table for a choice.


Couldn't you just do that when the time comes, IF the time comes?

Assuming you're okay with no Riviera, why not buy resale first?  Then, if something comes along that you'd be disappointed to be shut out of, sell your contract and buy something Direct (with existing member pricing I might add).  And if nothing comes along that you'd be disappointed to be shut out of, you keep your cheap contract and save the money.


----------



## keirabella2012

Unclelude said:


> unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22, passed 8/15
> 
> passed an hour ago!!! ... maybe the sending mishap working in my favor, will never know... but now I wish I would have bid less... lol... I guess a fair deal for loaded eh?


It's a great deal. Congratulations. Don't second guess your offer. It seems spot on.


----------



## christophles

JENinNORCAL said:


> JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8 - taken 8/16
> 
> It was bound to happen.


Sorry to hear that. I have a $110 in myself with 160 points so I'm kind of expecting the same fate in a few weeks.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Buying direct guarantees that future resorts will be available for me, but it doesn't do anything to guarantee that I'll _want_ them.
> 
> 
> Depending on how you define a few different terms, their "newest" resort has no restrictions.
> 
> Right now if I had to bet, I'd predict:
> 
> VDH restrictions identical to Riviera.
> Poly2 mirrors VGF2, as an expansion of the existing association and no restrictions.
> Future builds go back to the Riviera model.
> 
> Couldn't you just do that when the time comes, IF the time comes?
> 
> Assuming you're okay with no Riviera, why not buy resale first?  Then, if something comes along that you'd be disappointed to be shut out of, sell your contract and buy something Direct (with existing member pricing I might add).  And if nothing comes along that you'd be disappointed to be shut out of, you keep your cheap contract and save the money.



Technically, BPK is not a new resort.  It was an expansion of the current one…just like when they added Treehouses to SSR, no one considered it building a "new resort".  I  think, as we have discussed, there are lots of reason that the decision may have been made to keep it as an expansion.  

 Of course, I think Poly tower will be new with restrictions because it is ground up construction and is being built with amenities of a true resort.  However, since it is a big unknown,  I  think those buying resale today need to be okay with being shut out of RIV, VDH, and Poly tower in the near future...this way, no disappointment later on if it happens.

I just believe many go in with this being a purchase that they will hold for a long time and don't go in with the  buy and just sell later mindset.  

Now, if someone doesn't care about those three, then resale to start can make good sense.  But, given the price differences right now, and what it could cost you to buy/sell later on (one should assume there could be a loss), it's not as easy a choice as it may have been when the price difference between direct and resale was much larger.

So, it does come down to whether it makes sense to spend more now to go direct, know you won't be shut out of any future resorts added to DVC, including the Epcot area ones if they are rebuilt as part of the program,  and be done or go resale, save money know, and possibly be disappointed later if something is built and you have to sell and rebuy.

For you, who really doesn't like the current choices of RIV and VGF, then it doesn't make sense to buy those simply to give you access later on.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

softballmom3 said:


> So.....made an offer on a small contract to add to ours on a broker's site and I guess apparently if they consider it too low they disable your account????? I went back in to check it and it said account disabled to call their office.  I did receive an email the seller rejected it.  Maybe I'll keep this one on a do not use list.



Haven't come across that yet. I've made offers on 5 different brokers over the past year. All at minimum 10-15% below asking. All entertained them. None initially accepted.

Did have a broker tell me that the low-ball offer I submitted was x% lower per point then any others they recently sold. Also the sellers wanted more. Ok. Fine. I walked. 

Few weeks later sellers lowered their listing. Still not anywhere near my original offer. So I re-inquired. Same offer.

Broker basically told me that my original price was the amount the broker gave seller for a "buy it now" price... So if I stuck with original offer, I was competing against the broker... And broker was going to take it for the obvious strip and flip.

I didn't know that was a thing.

Raised my offer a little and they accepted.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Our resale rep says Disney that doesn't want anything to do with international listings and will pass on them every time. She even gave us an example of them rescinding an offer once they learned it was International (seller tried to cover it up for some reason.) But what if the seller accepts a super low price, how can Disney ignore that?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hereforthechurros said:


> Our resale rep says Disney that doesn't want anything to do with international listings and will pass on them every time. She even gave us an example of them rescinding an offer once they learned it was International (seller tried to cover it up for some reason.) But what if the seller accepts a super low price, how can Disney ignore that?


Your resale rep gave you bad information.

Disney _tends to not_ take international listings, but they can and they have.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CaptainAmerica said:


> Your resale rep gave you bad information.
> 
> Disney _tends to not_ take international listings, but they can and they have.


ugh I hate getting wrong info.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hereforthechurros said:


> ugh I hate getting wrong info.


You can be pretty confident that an International contract within the ballpark range of what most contracts are going for will pass, but it's not 100%.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Is $150pp for CCV ballpark or should I not even bother?


----------



## Pens Fan

hereforthechurros said:


> Is $150pp for CCV ballpark or should I not even bother?


Seeing that a $156 per point just passed with a US seller (I assume - they didn't say otherwise), I'd say for an international seller that has a really good chance.  To give you another data point, we had a $160 per point pass in April (also US seller).  If it's the right number of points and UY, I'd definitely give it a try!


----------



## Mtufano1989

Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21 Passed 8/16

Very excited and much quicker than expected!


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> Is $150pp for CCV ballpark or should I not even bother?



I think that is safe. While nothing is guaranteed, I’d say the international seller gives you a pretty decent cushion of $10 to $20 less per point than other contracts..


----------



## geargrinder

hereforthechurros said:


> Is $150pp for CCV ballpark or should I not even bother?



I think it's safe if it's an international seller.  US seller, I think you need to be closer to $160.


----------



## Cyberc1978

hereforthechurros said:


> Our resale rep says Disney that doesn't want anything to do with international listings and will pass on them every time. She even gave us an example of them rescinding an offer once they learned it was International (seller tried to cover it up for some reason.) But what if the seller accepts a super low price, how can Disney ignore that?





CaptainAmerica said:


> Your resale rep gave you bad information.
> 
> Disney _tends to not_ take international listings, but they can and they have.





hereforthechurros said:


> Is $150pp for CCV ballpark or should I not even bother?





Sandisw said:


> I think that is safe. While nothing is guaranteed, I’d say the international seller gives you a pretty decent cushion of $10 to $20 less per point than other contracts..



Does anyone recall when Disney took an international contract the last time? I mean sure nothing is guaranteed but if they took one like 2 years ago and no one since or maybe even before then I'd say that an international contract is as sure as they get without any guarantees


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> Does anyone recall when Disney took an international contract the last time? I mean sure nothing is guaranteed but if they took one like 2 years ago and no one since or maybe even before then I'd say that an international contract is as sure as they get without any guarantees


Honestly, I don’t ever remember then taking one, other than last year, and then they changed their minds and passed it..most likely it was a mistake to begin with.

That is probably why your brokers told you what they did..it’s as close to guaranteed as you will get with ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

softballmom3 said:


> So.....made an offer on a small contract to add to ours on a broker's site and I guess apparently if they consider it too low they disable your account????? I went back in to check it and it said account disabled to call their office.  I did receive an email the seller rejected it.  Maybe I'll keep this one on a do not use list.


There is one website that does this.
I never look at it because I hate their policies.


----------



## Dotluvsdisney

[


Mtufano1989 said:


> Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21 Passed 8/16
> 
> Very excited and much quicker than expected!


Dotluvsdisney---$165-$17967-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 36/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/8


----------



## NVDISFamily

hereforthechurros said:


> Is $150pp for CCV ballpark or should I not even bother?



If it's the one I've been looking at, please buy it so I'm not tempted to go for it  I really need to wait at least another year or two before I get more points........


----------



## Tiffany Boulware

We found out we passed ROFR last 8/5 and were told by our broker and title company that we closed today and now it's up to Disney to transfer it to us. Is it really 6 to 7 weeks?


----------



## Sandisw

Tiffany Boulware said:


> We found out we passed ROFR last 8/5 and were told by our broker and title company that we closed today and now it's up to Disney to transfer it to us. Is it really 6 to 7 weeks?


That is the official timeline and it could take that long but it seems it more like 4 to 5 weeks lately for you to have access to it all.


----------



## clarker99

NVDISFamily said:


> We'll likely be going to WDW every other year so 2042 is *only* *10* *trips* *from* *now*........


Lol... only 10.


----------



## NVDISFamily

clarker99 said:


> Lol... only 10.


Time flys when your having fun!


----------



## badeacon

softballmom3 said:


> So.....made an offer on a small contract to add to ours on a broker's site and I guess apparently if they consider it too low they disable your account????? I went back in to check it and it said account disabled to call their office.  I did receive an email the seller rejected it.  Maybe I'll keep this one on a do not use list.


My guess who it was is www.dvcsales.com. Their disabling an account has been mentioned several times in past if make a too low offer.


----------



## Cyberc1978

badeacon said:


> My guess who it was is www.dvcsales.com. Their disabling an account has been mentioned several times in past if make a too low offer.


ha I tried that too, people behind the site are just too arrogant.


----------



## Dotluvsdisney

Dotluvsdisney said:


> [
> 
> Dotluvsdisney---$165-$17967-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 36/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/8


It’s our first! Have been hoping and pining for years. So grateful!


----------



## Ginamarie

badeacon said:


> My guess who it was is www.dvcsales.com. Their disabling an account has been mentioned several times in past if make a too low offer.


Yup- that’s the one I was referring to. I wasn’t sure we could type their address, but I guess they’re allowed!
I’m still not doing business with them.


----------



## pianomanzano

Ginamarie said:


> Yup- that’s the one I was referring to. I wasn’t sure we could type their address, but I guess they’re allowed!
> I’m still not doing business with them.


Their site design gives me early 2000s geocities vibes. I remember looking at their site when I was searching for my first contract but was dissuaded when I had to create an account since none of the other sites had one. Now I know why and won’t bother with them since they’ll probably auto disable my account!


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

Heard back today! Passed ROFR!!! 

25 days fatter sent


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

$75-$18000-200-HH-Aug-0/21, 278/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 7/22, passed 8/17


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


----------



## MamaMouseMcLean

MamaMouseMcLean said:


> Heard back today! Passed ROFR!!!
> 
> 25 days fatter sent


Omgoodness trying to type *after* with a wiggly newborn haha, not fatter


----------



## JGINPL

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


Your contract should state that you are supposed to be reimbursed $XX.XX per point that isn't there.  Go back to the broker and see if they will get that to you from the seller.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.



Call MS and see if it was an error on DVCs part. I have read of that happening. 

If they confirm it is correct, contact your broker and title company.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


Who was your broker?


----------



## softballmom3

badeacon said:


> My guess who it was is www.dvcsales.com. Their disabling an account has been mentioned several times in past if make a too low offer.


And....you are correct.  I won't be looking there anymore then.  Heck it was priced to where it probably would be taken anyway so I thought what the heck, I'll try lower cause you never know.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> Yup- that’s the one I was referring to. I wasn’t sure we could type their address, but I guess they’re allowed!
> I’m still not doing business with them.



You can post the link to any business. Preview it and if it shows, good to go.  If it doesn’t, and is blocked by ****then simply don’t post about the site or that business in general. 

The big no no is using only a name or suggesting ways to Google things as a hint that gets them there!


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

hglenn said:


>


It _could_ end up working out in my favor.  It was going to be hard to use these points before expiration anyways, so if I could retroactively "rent" them back to the seller and get some cash out of it, I won't be too upset.


----------



## xqueenoffoolsx

xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24, passed 8/17

Woohoo! Closed on my first 160pt contract in Feb at Poly, same use year. First addonitis attempt and passed. Will help with booking at higher point times if needed. Was surprised to see a low point contract listed that low for Poly and my Use Year. I see so many good deals but never my use year.


----------



## Spinster Travel

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24, passed 8/17
> 
> Woohoo! Closed on my first 160pt contract in Feb at Poly, same use year. First addonitis attempt and passed. Will help with booking at higher point times if needed. Was surprised to see a low point contract listed that low for Poly and my Use Year. I see so many good deals but never my use year.


Great contract!  Congrats!


----------



## Jlo85

Jlo85---$167-$16739-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 8/17


----------



## Disneykate605

I have a question...my SSR contract that closed on 8/8 still doesn't show up on the comptroller's site. I emailed the title company and they said the deed was recorded on 8/8. I know I'm looking in the correct place for the recorded deed because I see my other deeds. Not sure what to do and who to discuss it with?
Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## MICKIMINI

badeacon said:


> My guess who it was is www.dvcsales.com. Their disabling an account has been mentioned several times in past if make a too low offer.


I don't even check there anymore.  I've bought probably 12 contracts since I said *bye bye*.


----------



## Ginamarie

Disneykate605 said:


> I have a question...my SSR contract that closed on 8/8 still doesn't show up on the comptroller's site. I emailed the title company and they said the deed was recorded on 8/8. I know I'm looking in the correct place for the recorded deed because I see my other deeds. Not sure what to do and who to discuss it with?
> Has anyone had this happen to them?


That’s very strange. I have seen a delay if a  closing happens in the afternoon and it doesn’t post until the next day, but usually they’re done within 24 hours.

I suggest trying to search misspelled versions of your name. It’s possible that they made a typo when entering into the online database.


----------



## MICKIMINI

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


Title company.  Get your contract out.  Sorry, that sucks.


----------



## Mexacajun

Disneykate605 said:


> I have a question...my SSR contract that closed on 8/8 still doesn't show up on the comptroller's site. I emailed the title company and they said the deed was recorded on 8/8. I know I'm looking in the correct place for the recorded deed because I see my other deeds. Not sure what to do and who to discuss it with?
> Has anyone had this happen to them?


I have had it happen to me. Took about 2 weeks for some reason and then poof was there. Happened last month to me.


----------



## badeacon

xqueenoffoolsx said:


> xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24, passed 8/17
> 
> Woohoo! Closed on my first 160pt contract in Feb at Poly, same use year. First addonitis attempt and passed. Will help with booking at higher point times if needed. Was surprised to see a low point contract listed that low for Poly and my Use Year. I see so many good deals but never my use year.


Congratulations! Great price!!!!


----------



## Pens Fan

We closed on a contract with the board sponsor using Magic Vacation Title on 7/26.  I've been waiting (im)patiently for it to show up in our membership.  They gave me the standard 30 business day quote, but we've never waited over 10 days for at least the contract to show up before.  Just on a whim, I decided to check the comptroller's website today and to my surprise I found a second deed listed just today - a corrected copy.  Apparently they had listed the resort name incorrectly on the first one.  I understand that mistakes happen, but I would assume a company that does the volume that DVC Resale Market does would have the correct resort name nomenclature figured out by now.  

Grrrrrr ..........  I guess my clock just got reset again.


----------



## mousehouse23

My husband and I are waiting on ROFR for a BWV contract, listed with Fidelity, sent on 7/28. Today, we got an addendum for the contract, because the seller's name was spelled incorrectly. Hence, we had to re-sign. 

Asked our Fidelity agent if this meant a delay on hearing back from Disney. She said yes, but that the process likely wouldn't "start over." That was it. Frustrating, and again, I have a sense they aren't as careful as they should be over there. Don't know whose fault it was, but I'm a little peeved. They couldn't have caught this before now?


----------



## hereforthechurros

NVDISFamily said:


> If it's the one I've been looking at, please buy it so I'm not tempted to go for it  I really need to wait at least another year or two before I get more points........


Not sure if it is but it was international seller. They accepted, yay! Waiting for it to go to ROFR then I'll post the data string.


----------



## pianomanzano

mousehouse23 said:


> My husband and I are waiting on ROFR for a BWV contract, listed with Fidelity, sent on 7/28. Today, we got an addendum for the contract, because the seller's name was spelled incorrectly. Hence, we had to re-sign.
> 
> Asked our Fidelity agent if this meant a delay on hearing back from Disney. She said yes, but that the process likely wouldn't "start over." That was it. Frustrating, and again, I have a sense they aren't as careful as they should be over there. Don't know whose fault it was, but I'm a little peeved. They couldn't have caught this before now?


Not surprised, Fidelity has been dropping the ball on a lot of contracts recently. If you paid the admin fee, I'd request to have it refunded.


----------



## Disneykate605

Mexacajun said:


> I have had it happen to me. Took about 2 weeks for some reason and then poof was there. Happened last month to me.


Good to know!


----------



## Disneykate605

Ginamarie said:


> That’s very strange. I have seen a delay if a  closing happens in the afternoon and it doesn’t post until the next day, but usually they’re done within 24 hours.
> 
> I suggest trying to search misspelled versions of your name. It’s possible that they made a typo when entering into the online database.


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## LadybugsMum

Disneykate605 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion


Also, you can look for the one of the seller's names as the Grantor.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


Not to brag but I actually had the opposite happen.  My partially stripped contract came fully loaded when the CM loaded the points.  I didn't ask the CM twice.  I just took the points and ran!  Krap, maybe I AM bragging.  Anyhow, I hope you get this resolved and let us know what happens.  It amazes me that things like this happen for such huge financial transactions.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> Not to brag but I actually had the opposite happen.  My partially stripped contract came fully loaded when the CM loaded the points.  I didn't ask the CM twice.  I just took the points and ran!  Krap, maybe I AM bragging.  Anyhow, I hope you get this resolved and let us know what happens.  It amazes me that things like this happen for such huge financial transactions.


It sounds like the seller had a waitlist that she "forgot about" and then the waitlist came through while we were in the process of closing.  (Somehow this waitlist coming through apparently didn't trigger an email?  I think she's full of crap.)

I made an initial offer on a cash settlement, I'm waiting for her response now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> It sounds like the seller had a waitlist that she "forgot about" and then the waitlist came through while we were in the process of closing.  (Somehow this waitlist coming through apparently didn't trigger an email?  I think she's full of crap.)
> 
> I made an initial offer on a cash settlement, I'm waiting for her response now.


I too am caller her BS.  Are you communicating with her through your broker or directly?


----------



## badeacon

mousehouse23 said:


> My husband and I are waiting on ROFR for a BWV contract, listed with Fidelity, sent on 7/28. Today, we got an addendum for the contract, because the seller's name was spelled incorrectly. Hence, we had to re-sign.
> 
> Asked our Fidelity agent if this meant a delay on hearing back from Disney. She said yes, but that the process likely wouldn't "start over." That was it. Frustrating, and again, I have a sense they aren't as careful as they should be over there. Don't know whose fault it was, but I'm a little peeved. They couldn't have caught this before now?


So the seller did not read the contract and see name misspelled when they signed the contract?


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$122-$19140-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 39/22, 237/23, 150/24-seller pays MF 2022- sent 8/17

Third time's a charm, right?


----------



## mousehouse23

badeacon said:


> So the seller did not read the contract and see name misspelled when they signed the contract?


I guess not. They didn't give us details. Would seem surprising that someone wouldn't point out the error in their own name, though!


----------



## Cyberc1978

CaptainAmerica said:


> It sounds like the seller had a waitlist that she "forgot about" and then the waitlist came through while we were in the process of closing.  (Somehow this waitlist coming through apparently didn't trigger an email?  I think she's full of crap.)
> 
> I made an initial offer on a cash settlement, I'm waiting for her response now.


IF it was true then when the contract transferred then the reservation would be cancelled and you would have had the points anyway.

if the Estoppel was correct with all points when issued then the seller used the points afterwards.


----------



## NVDISFamily

hereforthechurros said:


> Not sure if it is but it was international seller. They accepted, yay! Waiting for it to go to ROFR then I'll post the data string.


I think it was a 175 point DEC use year CCV that was an International Seller. Price was okay but I was tempted to ask for a deal. Please say you saved me


----------



## Disneykate605

Ginamarie said:


> That’s very strange. I have seen a delay if a  closing happens in the afternoon and it doesn’t post until the next day, but usually they’re done within 24 hours.
> 
> I suggest trying to search misspelled versions of your name. It’s possible that they made a typo when entering into the online database.





LadybugsMum said:


> Also, you can look for the one of the seller's names as the Grantor.


Thank you both so much for your suggestions! Our last name was spelled incorrectly. I've brought it to the attention of the title company and they are going to correct it. When I looked it up with the seller as the granter I realized the mistake. When I looked back at our closing docs our names were misspelled there as well and we missed it!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

NVDISFamily said:


> I think it was a 175 point DEC use year CCV that was an International Seller. Price was okay but I was tempted to ask for a deal. Please say you saved me


I was as well! I know that I shouldn’t but man was I tempted.


----------



## hereforthechurros

NVDISFamily said:


> I think it was a 175 point DEC use year CCV that was an International Seller. Price was okay but I was tempted to ask for a deal. Please say you saved me


I think that's the same one!


----------



## NVDISFamily

hereforthechurros said:


> I think that's the same one!


Not all heroes wear capes. Some eat churros!


----------



## hereforthechurros

hereforthechurros---$150-$28361-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 56/21, 175/22, 175/23-International seller- sent 8/17


----------



## hereforthechurros

After our AKV being taken I was ready to sit back but my husband insisted we get another bid in quickly. Let's hope international = passes!


----------



## NVDISFamily

hereforthechurros said:


> hereforthechurros---$150-$28361-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 56/21, 175/22, 175/23-International seller- sent 8/17





hereforthechurros said:


> After our AKV being taken I was ready to sit back but my husband insisted we get another bid in quickly. Let's hope international = passes!


Awesome price and a good chance it passes. CCV is an awesome resort. If our family ever stops wanting to go on big trips to WDW ever other year our exit/retirement plan is to just “burn” our points on a cabin for 7 to 10 days each summer and enjoy life


----------



## Disneycouple99

Disneycouple99 said:


> Disneycouple99---$165-$9253-50-BWV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 7/28


Passed 8/17


----------



## pianomanzano

Cyberc1978 said:


> IF it was true then when the contract transferred then the reservation would be cancelled and you would have had the points anyway.
> 
> if the Estoppel was correct with all points when issued then the seller used the points afterwards.


I’ve read on these boards recently (the Fidelity issues thread in particular) and perhaps this thread even that estoppel doesn’t verify points, only owner and financials/account standing.


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> IF it was true then when the contract transferred then the reservation would be cancelled and you would have had the points anyway.
> 
> if the Estoppel was correct with all points when issued then the seller used the points afterwards.



When estoppel is issued, it does not send info regarding points…it only addresses financial issues such as dues and loans.

So, that would not have played into the mistake.


----------



## CarolynFH

CaptainAmerica said:


> It sounds like the seller had a waitlist that she "forgot about" and then the waitlist came through while we were in the process of closing.  (Somehow this waitlist coming through apparently didn't trigger an email?  I think she's full of crap.)
> 
> I made an initial offer on a cash settlement, I'm waiting for her response now.


Hmm, this didn't in any way cause a delay in loading your points, did it?  The broker didn't call MA and ask them to delay, did they?  Seems suspicious, in light of the two cases last month where loading points was delayed or the buyer was asked to accept a late closure after they had closed.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disneycouple99 said:


> Passed 8/17


Only 20 days wow!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Awesome price and a good chance it passes. CCV is an awesome resort. If our family ever stops wanting to go on big trips to WDW ever other year our exit/retirement plan is to just “burn” our points on a cabin for 7 to 10 days each summer and enjoy life


I use to think this way but I can't get over the cabin points chart.  I know they're nice but I don't think it's worth the points, especially when the 2BRs cost less than half the points.  Having said that, I can't wait to stay in it one day.


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan said:


> We closed on a contract with the board sponsor using Magic Vacation Title on 7/26.  I've been waiting (im)patiently for it to show up in our membership.  They gave me the standard 30 business day quote, but we've never waited over 10 days for at least the contract to show up before.  Just on a whim, I decided to check the comptroller's website today and to my surprise I found a second deed listed just today - a corrected copy.  Apparently they had listed the resort name incorrectly on the first one.  I understand that mistakes happen, but I would assume a company that does the volume that DVC Resale Market does would have the correct resort name nomenclature figured out by now.
> 
> Grrrrrr ..........  I guess my clock just got reset again.


Replying to myself:

If I'm going to complain about a company I have to give them credit when they do the right thing as well.  I contacted the concierge at DVC Resale Market and they got me in touch with the title agent.  She was very apologetic and said that she was working with Disney to expedite the transfer now that the deed had been corrected.  Well, just a couple of minutes ago she emailed me (at 8:21 PM) that the transfer was complete.  And the contract does now show up in our membership.  The points aren't there yet, but I know that takes a few more days.

They did screw up, but acknowledged it and made it right.


----------



## OlieRow

Joel22 said:


> Thank you. I pray.. This is our first contract and we've been looking to buy in for years so super impatient! Thank you



Same!  On one hand I know I’ve waited years, what’s another month but to have finally made the jump, it’s hard to wait. 



CaptainAmerica said:


> Feeling add-on-itis-y, but also kind of itchy for some Direct points.
> 
> What to do, what to do...
> 
> Wait for a fire sale at one of the Big 3?
> 
> Wait for an even bigger fire sale at Aulani?
> 
> Wait for Poly 2?
> 
> Give in to impulsivity and just buy another resale contract?



My plan was to buy Boardwalk because I love the resort and points chart, especially if I can get standard view rooms.   Then add on direct at Poly tower because it’s my favorite MK resort.  I wanted to have DVC before it goes on sale to get best pricing off the bat.  Then I’ll have a MK and E resort and by 2042, all the kids in my life are grown and I’m less likely to be running almost all the races and won’t need as many points.  If I decide I need more in 2042, hopefully I’ll be in a position to not think twice about BWV 2.0.  



Mtufano1989 said:


> Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21 Passed 8/16
> 
> Very excited and much quicker than expected!



Congrats!   Similar-ish to what I’ve got pending!


----------



## Red Dog Run

christophles said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have a $110 in myself with 160 points so I'm kind of expecting the same fate in a few weeks.


Some pass.  If you have the time and are willing to use the deposit in a back and forth situation,  I don't mind sending and getting taken as many times as Disney wants.  I don't need more points.  If I see something that would better my DVC use, I'll bid. Eventually, I'll buy for what a seller is willing to accept.


----------



## The_MT

cpyle21 said:


> I blame you all, but we are 2 weeks into ROFR on our very first contract and I just put in for another contract.


You’re welcome


----------



## Cyberc1978

pianomanzano said:


> I’ve read on these boards recently (the Fidelity issues thread in particular) and perhaps this thread even that estoppel doesn’t verify points, only owner and financials/account standing.





Sandisw said:


> When estoppel is issued, it does not send info regarding points…it only addresses financial issues such as dues and loans.
> 
> So, that would not have played into the mistake.


Gotcha.

Think I read years ago that the estoppel verified the amount of points and how many of those that was available.


----------



## Cyberc1978

pianomanzano said:


> I’ve read on these boards recently (the Fidelity issues thread in particular) and perhaps this thread even that estoppel doesn’t verify points, only owner and financials/account standing.





Sandisw said:


> When estoppel is issued, it does not send info regarding points…it only addresses financial issues such as dues and loans.
> 
> So, that would not have played into the mistake.




According to this https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-estoppel.3817207/

The estoppel contains info about points but not about how many are left.


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> According to this https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-estoppel.3817207/
> 
> The estoppel contains info about points but not about how many are left.



Yes, it does verify the contract size but it’s not verifying what is currently available for it. 

That is what I was referring to.


----------



## krayzeeguy

DVC was a week ahead of schedule on our Poly ROFR...

krayzeeguy---$160-$36229-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 220/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/17


----------



## disfam15

Has anyone recently passed ROFR on a CCV contract after the 30 day point?  As I looked through other posts I noticed that all but one CCV contract that took over 30 days was taken.  We are on day 33 for a 100 point contract ($160).  This is our first attempt and I am losing hope that we will pass.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> Alright guys, what's my recourse here?  I finally got my points deposited and there are less than there was supposed to be.


Update: I had a total of 70 missing points that should have come to me. They were banked December 2020 points set to expire at the end of November 2022. We settled on $1,000 compensation, or $14.29 per point. Given Autumn availability constraints, I'm pleased with this resolution.


----------



## hglenn

CaptainAmerica said:


> It sounds like the seller had a waitlist that she "forgot about" and then the waitlist came through while we were in the process of closing.  (Somehow this waitlist coming through apparently didn't trigger an email?  I think she's full of crap.)
> 
> I made an initial offer on a cash settlement, I'm waiting for her response now.


This exact same thing happened to me. Seller had a wait list come through and the wait list pulled from the contract I was buying. The seller switched the points to one of their other contracts and my points were loaded.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Update: I had a total of 70 missing points that should have come to me. They were banked December 2020 points set to expire at the end of November 2022. We settled on $1,000 compensation, or $14.29 per point. Given Autumn availability constraints, I'm pleased with this resolution.


Good resolution, especially since you would have had a hard time using those points before they expired! It’s like saving $1000.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> Update: I had a total of 70 missing points that should have come to me. They were banked December 2020 points set to expire at the end of November 2022. We settled on $1,000 compensation, or $14.29 per point. Given Autumn availability constraints, I'm pleased with this resolution.



Since when did you become a softie?  All joking aside that's a fair resolution given they expire soon.


----------



## hereforthechurros

disfam15 said:


> Has anyone recently passed ROFR on a CCV contract after the 30 day point?  As I looked through other posts I noticed that all but one CCV contract that took over 30 days was taken.  We are on day 33 for a 100 point contract ($160).  This is our first attempt and I am losing hope that we will pass.


It definitely seems like if you're being passed it comes through faster. If you hit 31 days chances are your contract is being taken.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

How hard am I going to kick myself for getting a second use year?

Our contracts are all June, but found a Dec small add on AUL with some banked points for a good price


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How hard am I going to kick myself for getting a second use year?
> 
> Our contracts are all June, but found a Dec small add on AUL with some banked points for a good price



I love having two UYs.  I know some find it to be a pain, but we love it.  It allows you to book trips at certain times without having to worry about points not being bankable if you need to cancel.  Having a June and December UY will overlap nicely for you.


----------



## Paul Stupin

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How hard am I going to kick myself for getting a second use year?
> 
> Our contracts are all June, but found a Dec small add on AUL with some banked points for a good price





Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I love having two UYs.  I know some find it to be a pain, but we love it.  It allows you to book trips at certain times without having to worry about points not being bankable if you need to cancel.  Having a June and December UY will overlap nicely for you.


You’d also have to be ok with the additional complexity of managing the two UYs, as well as the difficulty of using the points together for bookings. Some people only use different UY contracts separately, which is considerably easier, but that doesn’t sound like your intention here. I know some people love them, but for me the negatives outweigh the positives. If it were me, I’d just wait for a similar contract to pop up with you’re existing UY. One inevitably will. What if one showed up right after you closed on this one?


----------



## The_MT

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How hard am I going to kick myself for getting a second use year?
> 
> Our contracts are all June, but found a Dec small add on AUL with some banked points for a good price


June and Dec are great so you can vacation year round! And it will allow you to get two transfers per year and two sets of one-time use points from DVC if you need more points


----------



## Paul Stupin

The_MT said:


> June and Dec are great so you can vacation year round! And it will allow you to get two transfers per year and two sets of one-time use points from DVC if you need more points


But the different UY contract is described as “a small add on,” so it’s primary use will be in combination with a separate UY contract, no? Not sure that’s a good strategy.


----------



## hglenn

Paul Stupin said:


> But the different UY contract is described as “a small add on,” so it’s primary use will be in combination with a separate UY contract, no? Not sure that’s a good strategy.


That's what I was thinking.  To me, two UYs can make sense if each one has enough points to operate independent of the other. But if they will need to be combined for bigger rooms or more nights then I don't think it would be ideal.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> But the different UY contract is described as “a small add on,” so it’s primary use will be in combination with a separate UY contract, no? Not sure that’s a good strategy.



I agree that small contracts don’t play as mid being a different UY if the intent is to use with other points. 

I have 3 UYs but they are all good size which means I do t have to transfer at all. I borrow if need me but use them for different trips..or nights of trips so it works


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Paul Stupin said:


> But the different UY contract is described as “a small add on,” so it’s primary use will be in combination with a separate UY contract, no? Not sure that’s a good strategy.


You are correct


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Paul Stupin said:


> You’d also have to be ok with the additional complexity of managing the two UYs, as well as the difficulty of using the points together for bookings. Some people only use different UY contracts separately, which is considerably easier, but that doesn’t sound like your intention here. I know some people love them, but for me the negatives outweigh the positives. If it were me, I’d just wait for a similar contract to pop up with you’re existing UY. One inevitably will. What if one showed up right after you closed on this one?


Small June UY contracts seem few and far between at AUL, which is why I caved and made the offer on this DEC in the first place. We haven't signed the contract yet so we cancel it. We negotiated a decent price for a small contract- $110/pt, which is why it's giving me pause.


----------



## heather2328

heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/18


----------



## disfam15

hereforthechurros said:


> It definitely seems like if you're being passed it comes through faster. If you hit 31 days chances are your contract is being taken.


Thanks-I was thinking the same thing.  I guess I can hold out a little hope that it will pass but I will not be surprised if it gets taken


----------



## hglenn

heather2328 said:


> heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/18


Yeah! That was fast!


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$130-$15806-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 113/22, 110/23, 110/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18


----------



## hglenn

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$130-$15806-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 113/22, 110/23, 110/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18


The AKV ROFR reports are the most bizarre of any resort, it seems...  one min they're passing on a $120 pt contract and the next they're taking a $130 one...  goes to show there's more to the strategy than just price, I suppose.....


----------



## Paul Stupin

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Small June UY contracts seem few and far between at AUL, which is why I caved and made the offer on this DEC in the first place. We haven't signed the contract yet so we cancel it. We negotiated a decent price for a small contract- $110/pt, which is why it's giving me pause.


Personally, I’d just wait for a June UY to pop up. Its a good price, but how much are you really saving on a small contract? You’re also buying years of inconvenience.


----------



## badeacon

hglenn said:


> The AKV ROFR reports are the most bizarre of any resort, it seems...  one min they're passing on a $120 pt contract and the next they're taking a $130 one...  goes to show there's more to the strategy than just price, I suppose.....


Yeah, really all over the park with AKV.  Someone on here said one time that the unit numbers could play a role as they may need points in a certain unit to have enough to sale. The use years can be changed by DVC but not unit numbers. Makes a little sense to me.


----------



## DonMacGregor

badeacon said:


> Yeah, really all over the park with AKV.  Someone on here said one time that the unit numbers could play a role as they may need points in a certain unit to have enough to sale. The use years can be changed by DVC but not unit numbers. Makes a little sense to me.


While we can never decipher the ROFR Monster, for me that part about grabbing specific units has always seemed like an actual, logical reason to ROFR. As you said, they can't change or mix unit numbers in a contract, so they may have had someone on a wait list looking to buy a larger number of points.


----------



## discreet

$140-$14000-100-AKV-Dec-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-buyer pays closing- sent 7/28, passed 8/18


----------



## purplenancy27

purplenancy27`---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/18

I almost fell out of my chair when i got the email it passed! I really thought it would get taken and that was very fast. I dont know if I am lucky or what but that is 3-3!


----------



## heather2328

hglenn said:


> Yeah! That was fast!


Right?! I thought I wouldn't hear for another 2 weeks, I thought the e-mail might have been a mistake haha


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/18

Not surprised with the outcome, only surprised with the quick turnaround, 22 days! And now 3 for 3 against the mythical one-woman office that is the ROFR monster.


----------



## hglenn

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/18
> 
> Not surprised with the outcome, only surprised with the quick turnaround, 22 days! And now 3 for 3 against the mythical one-woman office that is the ROFR monster.


Wow! Great price!


----------



## Spinster Travel

purplenancy27 said:


> purplenancy27`---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/18
> 
> I almost fell out of my chair when i got the email it passed! I really thought it would get taken and that was very fast. I dont know if I am lucky or what but that is 3-3!


OHHHHHH, I have a 35 point loaded contract at $137 that I sent 5 days after you!!!  This is exciting!!!!


----------



## Spinster Travel

Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1, passed 8/18

Well I'll be.....I saw that @purplenancy27 passed, so I checked my email on a whim and there it was from my broker that I had passed.  I feel like I won the nerd lottery with a loaded contract that got passed by the ROFR lady.  All this excitement from a girl who swore she would never, like ever, buy SSR.  Cheers!


----------



## cpyle21

Spinster Travel said:


> Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1, passed 8/18
> 
> Well I'll be.....I saw that @purplenancy27 passed, so I checked my email on a whim and there it was from my broker that I had passed.  I feel like I won the nerd lottery with a loaded contract that got passed by the ROFR lady.  All this excitement from a girl who swore she would never, like ever, buy SSR.  Cheers!


I sent mine in on 8/2. Now I will  spend the rest of the week refreshing my email inbox!! What a time to be alive!


----------



## flipflopmom

cpyle21 said:


> I sent mine in on 8/2. Now I will  spend the rest of the week refreshing my email inbox!! What a time to be alive!


8/2 here also.... I am sorry.  I have the worst luck, so we will probably not hear back for 3 weeks.

Update to edit: what the heck it was 3 hours not 3 weeks! I need to go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## wvujeb

wvujeb---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 205/22, 175/23- sent 7/20, taken 8/18


----------



## hereforthechurros

wvujeb said:


> wvujeb---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 205/22, 175/23- sent 7/20, taken 8/18


This seems surprising.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Spinster Travel said:


> Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1, passed 8/18
> 
> Well I'll be.....I saw that @purplenancy27 passed, so I checked my email on a whim and there it was from my broker that I had passed.  I feel like I won the nerd lottery with a loaded contract that got passed by the ROFR lady.  All this excitement from a girl who swore she would never, like ever, buy SSR.  Cheers!


While we prefer our "other" home at BRV, we still have a very warm spot for SSR and do visit it occasionally. Welcome Home!


----------



## christophles

Spinster Travel said:


> Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1, passed 8/18
> 
> Well I'll be.....I saw that @purplenancy27 passed, so I checked my email on a whim and there it was from my broker that I had passed.  I feel like I won the nerd lottery with a loaded contract that got passed by the ROFR lady.  All this excitement from a girl who swore she would never, like ever, buy SSR.  Cheers!


8/1 submission for SSR and all quiet here. I agree with the other statements out there right now that if you pass, you are hearing back quicker than usual this week, but if it's on the might be taken pile, it's still the normal timeline we've been experiencing lately. Appreciate the data point!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27, Taken 8/18


----------



## geargrinder

hglenn said:


> The AKV ROFR reports are the most bizarre of any resort, it seems...  one min they're passing on a $120 pt contract and the next they're taking a $130 one...  goes to show there's more to the strategy than just price, I suppose.....


Last month she took one at $140.  She also took my $135.  I ended up passing with $136 international seller this last Sunday.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I’ve seen a few low PP Riviera’s pop up on here lately. Where is everyone finding these? Is it a result of stalking or were you able to talk a seller down?


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I know that you can’t reserve a room using your 11 month booking window and then sub out the points at 7 months with points from a non-home resort, that can only be done with reservations from 0-7 months, but can you book a few days at 11 months using all of the points with home resort priority and then add more days to the same reservation at 7 months with points not from that home resort? So it would still pull all of the home resort points first and then use the second resort’s points as backup for those extra days or would you have to make a separate reservation on the back end… if that question makes sense?


----------



## Sandisw

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I know that you can’t reserve a room using your 11 month booking window and then sub out the points at 7 months with points from a non-home resort, that can only be done with reservations from 0-7 months, but can you book a few days at 11 months using all of the points with home resort priority and then add more days to the same reservation at 7 months with points not from that home resort? So it would still pull all of the home resort points first and then use the second resort’s points as backup for those extra days or would have to make a separate reservation on the back end… if that question makes sense?



Yes, you can add days at 7 months using non home resort points!


----------



## The_MT

Edited below based on input here that resale contracts can’t be combined into one contract. 

I'm so excited I got a unicorn!! This is two 80 pt subsidized Aulani contracts from a single seller. We get some savings since we only have to pay closing fees on one transaction.

The_MT---$129.5-$22053-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 37/22, 160/23, 160/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/18


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Sandisw said:


> Yes, you can add days at 7 months using non home resort points!


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## pianomanzano

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’ve seen a few low PP Riviera’s pop up on here lately. Where is everyone finding these? Is it a result of stalking or were you able to talk a seller down?


Stalking mainly. Tried talking down many of the contracts listed in the 150s and none would budge, sometimes because they’re still making payments and can’t afford to go lower without bringing money to the table at closing. If they didn’t want to entertain offers, I’d move to the next one. The one I got was originally listed at $140/pt and they accepted my first offer of $125.


----------



## princesscinderella

softballmom3 said:


> And....you are correct.  I won't be looking there anymore then.  Heck it was priced to where it probably would be taken anyway so I thought what the heck, I'll try lower cause you never know.


I wouldn’t give up on that broker so quickly.  I have had some great deals through them, which Disney also thought so too since they bought them back in ROFR.  I too was weary of creating an account to bid but by creating the account they have all the information they need to create the contract if a deal is accepted by the buyer.  Their process is completely automated once an offer is accepted and I went from having an accepted offer to the contract signed by both parties, deposit placed and sent to ROFR in less than an hour.  I wouldn’t hesitate to use them again and loved how easy they made the process.  I only wish they would let to negotiate MFs in the offer, so I just adjusted the price per point offer.


----------



## flipflopmom

Update: passed! First contract!

Flipflopmom---$158-$16359-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 100/24-Seller split 23 MF- sent 8/2, passed 8/18


----------



## pamkat1820

Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18

Woo hoo!!


----------



## quakerlaw

Passed! Lightning fast. Our first contract (well, actually our second, but the first is still pending ROFR even though sent in 9 days before this one - ROFR girl is drunk). 

quakerlaw---$120-$14400-120-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 6/22, 120/23, 120/24-seller pays CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/18


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

princesscinderella said:


> I wouldn’t give up on that broker so quickly.  I have had some great deals through them, which Disney also thought so too since they bought them back in ROFR.  I too was weary of creating an account to bid but by creating the account they have all the information they need to create the contract if a deal is accepted by the buyer.  Their process is completely automated once an offer is accepted and I went from having an accepted offer to the contract signed by both parties, deposit placed and sent to ROFR in less than an hour.  I wouldn’t hesitate to use them again and loved how easy they made the process.  I only wish they would let to negotiate MFs in the offer, so I just adjusted the price per point offer.


We had a good experience with them as well. I like that it’s automated. It makes things easy.


----------



## pks_domer

AKVDisneyFan said:


> We had a good experience with them as well. I like that it’s automated. It makes things easy.


Ditto. We bought AKV through them during the bloodbath a few months ago. The process was smooth, they were responsive to questions and kept us well-informed. 

Seems like every broker has their own style/quirks. YMMV in any given deal?


----------



## Cyberc1978

The_MT said:


> I'm so excited I got a unicorn!! This is two 80 pt subsidized Aulani contracts from a single seller. We are getting them combined into one contract and only have to pay closing fees on one transaction.
> 
> The_MT---$129.5-$22053-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 37/22, 160/23, 160/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/18


Congrats on the contracts

However you can't combine the contracts unless buying directly from Disney they can sell you one large or multiple small contracts.

Multiple smaller contracts would need to be recorded separately.

IMO you are much better off with two smaller contracts compared to one large. if you need to downsize or need money selling one is much better compared to both.


----------



## Cyberc1978

quakerlaw said:


> Passed! Lightning fast. Our first contract (well, actually our second, but the first is still pending ROFR even though sent in 9 days before this one - ROFR girl is drunk).
> 
> quakerlaw---$120-$14400-120-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 6/22, 120/23, 120/24-seller pays CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/18


wow that was super fast. 

congrats on passing ROFR.


----------



## The_MT

Ginamarie said:


> Yup- that’s the one I was referring to. I wasn’t sure we could type their address, but I guess they’re allowed!
> I’m still not doing business with them.


I just went into contract on my Aulani subsidized from www.dvcsales.com today and they were amazing! I offered at 8pm last night, seller countered at 3am, I got agreement to combine the 2 contracts into one closing and seller to bank the 2022 points, we all e-signed, and contract was sent to Disney for ROFR at 10am. Best purchasing experience I’ve had by far!


----------



## The_MT

Cyberc1978 said:


> Congrats on the contracts
> 
> However you can't combine the contracts unless buying directly from Disney they can sell you one large or multiple small contracts.
> 
> Multiple smaller contracts would need to be recorded separately.
> 
> IMO you are much better off with two smaller contracts compared to one large. if you need to downsize or need money selling one is much better compared to both.


Even better! All I know is that the closing company said they can close as one transaction and only added $100 for the extra contract search fee


----------



## Sandisw

The_MT said:


> Even better! All I know is that the closing company said they can close as one transaction and only added $100 for the extra contract search fee



That is great they are simply charging you one fee for both contracts. 

But, you will end up with the two contracts you bought.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> Yes, you can add days at 7 months using non home resort points!


My experience is that you can add days at 7 months with non home resort points, but they have to be a separate booking, which you can request that member services combine with your original booking, but they will still be listed as separate trips.
At least that was my understanding. Have I missed something?


----------



## DonMacGregor

quakerlaw said:


> Passed! Lightning fast. Our first contract (well, actually our second, but the first is still pending ROFR even though sent in 9 days before this one - ROFR girl is drunk).
> 
> quakerlaw---$120-$14400-120-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 6/22, 120/23, 120/24-seller pays CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/18


Welcome Home neighbor!


----------



## The_MT

Sandisw said:


> That is great they are simply charging you one fee for both contracts.
> 
> But, you will end up with the two contracts you bought.


Yay that’s great!


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> My experience is that you can add days at 7 months with non home resort points, but they have to be a separate booking, which you can request that member services combine with your original booking, but they will still be listed as separate trips.
> At least that was my understanding. Have I missed something?



I have had no issue adding days to my home resort bookings using other points at 7 months.  As long as the days are available It has never been an issue.

I just modify the trip, add the days, chose the other contract and it uses those as well.

In. my case, I had booked all I could using my home resort points so I didn’t have enough left for more nights of the trips I was using my SSR points


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> I have had no issue adding days to my home resort bookings using other points at 7 months.  As long as the days are available It has never been an issue.
> 
> I just modify the trip, add the days, chose the other contract and it uses those as well.
> 
> In. my case, I had booked all I could using my home resort points so I didn’t have enough left for more nights of the trips I was using my SSR points


I literally just did this: added a night to our March BRV reservation using SSR points. Have plenty of BRV points, but want to keep them handy for an 11 month booking later in the year.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> I have had no issue adding days to my home resort bookings using other points at 7 months.  As long as the days are available It has never been an issue.
> 
> I just modify the trip, add the days, chose the other contract and it uses those as well.
> 
> In. my case, I had booked all I could using my home resort points so I didn’t have enough left for more nights of the trips I was using my SSR points


Can you combine the two reservations if they were booked with two different membership but still the same room type?


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Can you combine the two reservations if they were booked with two different membership but still the same room type?



No.  Reservations on two memberships can’t be merged.  You can ask them to note on each it’s a continuous reservation so you don’t have to change rooms.

Only trips in the same membership can be combined into one. That is why one has to transfer points first if they want to end up with a single reservation when you have more than one memberships.


----------



## DaveNan

HIRyeDVC said:


> Can you combine the two reservations if they were booked with two different membership but still the same room type?


Nope....  You can link them with MS.  And then go to the front desk when checking in and the night before the transition.  This work fine almost ALL the time.  I have heard people say they had to relocate check in/check out but it is very rare.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> I have had no issue adding days to my home resort bookings using other points at 7 months.  As long as the days are available It has never been an issue.
> 
> I just modify the trip, add the days, chose the other contract and it uses those as well.
> 
> In. my case, I had booked all I could using my home resort points so I didn’t have enough left for more nights of the trips I was using my SSR points





DonMacGregor said:


> I literally just did this: added a night to our March BRV reservation using SSR points. Have plenty of BRV points, but want to keep them handy for an 11 month booking later in the year.


I must have been doing something wrong. Will try again when the right time arrives! Thanks.


----------



## Huskerpaul

hglenn said:


> Wow! Great price!


The resale prices of RIV really seem to be coming down.  I saw another sold for $118 per point.

Resale restrictions playing a part or just the current economic climate?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Huskerpaul said:


> The resale prices of RIV really seem to be coming down.  I saw another sold for $118 per point.
> 
> Resale restrictions playing a part or just the current economic climate?


I think these prices reflect more realistic value considering you can only use the contract at Riviera. If that’s not an issue, it could be a good value. I just think even Aulani is a better value than Riviera since you can use the points at 13 other resorts until 2062.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Sandisw said:


> No.  Reservations on two memberships can’t be merged.  You can ask them to note on each it’s a continuous reservation so you don’t have to change rooms.
> 
> Only trips in the same membership can be combined into one. That is why one has to transfer points first if they want to end up with a single reservation when you have more than one memberships.


The last few times I've asked to combine or merge Reservations the CMs told me that they don't do that anymore as it was too much work. They now put a note on each reservation so the front desk or whoever assigns rooms knows that the persons in the room should stay and not change room.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> Can you combine the two reservations if they were booked with two different membership but still the same room type?


Nope, I just had this issue at Aulani.  They won't officially merge the reservations.  They DID let me stay in the same room, but they wouldn't confirm it until the night before we were supposed to check out and check back in.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Cyberc1978 said:


> The last few times I've asked to combine or merge Reservations the CMs told me that they don't do that anymore as it was too much work. They now put a note on each reservation so the front desk or whoever assigns rooms knows that the persons in the room should stay and not change room.


Did you reserve under the same membership account? If so, this would be a game changer when it comes to ADRs


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Nope, I just had this issue at Aulani.  They won't officially merge the reservations.  They DID let me stay in the same room, but they wouldn't confirm it until the night before we were supposed to check out and check back in.


How was your Aulani stay?


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> The last few times I've asked to combine or merge Reservations the CMs told me that they don't do that anymore as it was too much work. They now put a note on each reservation so the front desk or whoever assigns rooms knows that the persons in the room should stay and not change room.



I just had it done this week for an October stay so they definitely will still merge into one reservation on the same membership.


----------



## Sandisw

Huskerpaul said:


> The resale prices of RIV really seem to be coming down.  I saw another sold for $118 per point.
> 
> Resale restrictions playing a part or just the current economic climate?



You obviously have sellers who are willing to sell for less and it very well could be because of the current situation.  But, of course, restrictions will make the buyer pool smaller, so its probably a combination of the two.

I think another 6 months to a year will give us an even better idea how things might settle for a long term value for the resort, especially if we see more of these deals happen.  I also think that when announcements for VDH and Poly tower come out re: restrictions, that will play a role as well.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> How was your Aulani stay?


We had a great time- it's a great resort!


----------



## hglenn

Huskerpaul said:


> The resale prices of RIV really seem to be coming down.  I saw another sold for $118 per point.
> 
> Resale restrictions playing a part or just the current economic climate?


Personally I think it's a combination of resale restrictions and the resort is in active sales so no ROFR to control the price.  We don't see the dive in VGF like we are seeing in RIV, even though it's also in active sales - although it has dropped since going into active sales.  Like @Sandisw said, once other resorts are announced either with or without restrictions I think we'll get a better idea of what will happen with RIV.  It's the black sheep right now so it's hard to tell....  The restrictions are a big hang up for me, but I'm not really sure why...  I think it's principle more than anything - like changing the product. LOL


----------



## Cyberc1978

HIRyeDVC said:


> Did you reserve under the same membership account? If so, this would be a game changer when it comes to ADRs


Yes it was under the same membership, and in the good "old" days they would just had merged the reservations but not anymore.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Sandisw said:


> I just had it done this week for an October stay so they definitely will still merge into one reservation on the same membership.


How long ago was it that you had it merged? weird part is that I asked 2-3 months ago and was told no from two independent CMs


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> How long ago was it that you had it merged? weird part is that I asked 2-3 months ago and was told no from two independent CMs



I requested it beginning of August for two different room types in October and the first one was completed Monday…I just confirmed the second one is still in process and should be done early next week.

They simply submit a form for it to be done.  I always ask via chat.   They merged Oct 7 and 8th in a 1 bedroom at SSR together and will be merging Oct 9th with Oct 10 to 12th for a RIV PV studio.

So, while the CMs by phone wont do it any longer, putting in the request is still done. I have had it done about 6 times so far this year alone.

Just to confirm, these are all in the same membership.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Sandisw said:


> I requested it beginning of August for two different room types in October and the first one was completed Monday…I just confirmed the second one is still in process and should be done early next week.
> 
> They simply submit a form for it to be done.  I always ask via chat.   They merged Oct 7 and 8th in a 1 bedroom at SSR together and will be merging Oct 9th with Oct 10 to 12th for a RIV PV studio.
> 
> So, while the CMs by phone wont do it any longer, putting in the request is still done. I have had it done about 6 times so far this year alone.
> 
> Just to confirm, these are all in the same membership.


My request wasn't done through phone but on the chat. This goes to show that not all cm´s get the same training or simply won't put in the extra effort to fill out a form


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> My request wasn't done through phone but on the chat. This goes to show that not all cm´s get the same training or simply won't put in the extra effort to fill out a form



Wow.  Never once have had a CM not say they’d put in the request and always completed in 7 to 10 days.  I am sorry you got a dud.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Sandisw said:


> Wow.  Never once have had a CM not say they’d put in the request and always completed in 7 to 10 days.  I am sorry you got a dud.


Just means that I or we shouldn't take the first answer as the one and only answer and always try again


----------



## hglenn

Cyberc1978 said:


> My request wasn't done through phone but on the chat. This goes to show that not all cm´s get the same training or simply won't put in the extra effort to fill out a form


That's a bummer! I just had 4 reservations merged into 2 this week. I did mine via chat, too. just gave them the numbers I wanted merged and it was about 2 days later I got the emails. They did tell me it could take 7-10 days for them to be merged.


----------



## Cyberc1978

hglenn said:


> That's a bummer! I just had 4 reservations merged into 2 this week. I did mine via chat, too. just gave them the numbers I wanted merged and it was about 2 days later I got the emails. They did tell me it could take 7-10 days for them to be merged.


Yeah a real bummer, I could understand if it was just one CM but this was two on two different days. I might try again and if I get the same answer I order a transcript of the chat and call a super.


----------



## Brian Noble

Huskerpaul said:


> Resale restrictions playing a part or just the current economic climate?


The restrictions haven't changed. The economic climate has. That doesn't mean the restrictions don't matter. They do, because they definitely shrink the market for RIV points.

I also wouldn't read _too_ much into a handful of data points, or try to ascribe market moves to anything in particular. The DVC market is more transparent than most, but it is still very "lumpy".


----------



## mrsg00fy

I am the seller.  Closing costs paid by buyer and I don’t know what they are so they aren’t included in this string. Buyer pays 2022 points prorated.
 Mrsg00fy---$135-$22258-160-AKV-Jun-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24-Buyer pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18


----------



## UbieTinkinMon

Tiffany Boulware said:


> We found out we passed ROFR last 8/5 and were told by our broker and title company that we closed today and now it's up to Disney to transfer it to us. Is it really 6 to 7 weeks?



We got membership information from Disney within 3 weeks of closing.  Points were loaded two days later, but that was because we made a call to member services regarding a booking we wanted to make.


----------



## kandlsutton

HIRyeDVC said:


> I think these prices reflect more realistic value considering you can only use the contract at Riviera. If that’s not an issue, it could be a good value. I just think even Aulani is a better value than Riviera since you can use the points at 13 other resorts until 2062.


Assume you meant 2042 since BC, BWV, BRV, HHI and VB all expire in 2042? Aulani would be available until 2062.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Huskerpaul said:


> The resale prices of RIV really seem to be coming down.  I saw another sold for $118 per point.
> 
> Resale restrictions playing a part or just the current economic climate?


I think current incentives play a factor as well. I see many RIV contracts listed at $150+. Sellers have unrealistic expectations especially when competing against DVC who’s points come unrestricted. 

When VGF incentives first came out in March we saw resales going for $150-155. As soon as those incentives ended we saw the upward trend towards $165-$170 again.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

kandlsutton said:


> Assume you meant 2042 since BC, BWV, BRV, HHI and VB all expire in 2042? Aulani would be available until 2062.


For those resorts, yes, 2042 would be the end of the line. But Aulani points would still be good at AKL, CCV, SSR, OKW, BLT, Poly, VGF, and VGC. Riviera has nothing. IMO, any 2042 resale contract would be more valuable than a Riviera resale contract because of this reason.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> For those resorts, yes, 2042 would be the end of the line. But Aulani points would still be good at AKL, CCV, SSR, OKW, BLT, Poly, VGF, and VGC. Riviera has nothing. IMO, any 2042 resale contract would be more valuable than a Riviera resale contract because of this reason.



Unless people want to simply have access to RIV. I bought them to add to what I have that can be used elsewhere but if I was stuck at RIV only, I’d be happy. 

So, ii think they end up being a good choice as an addition to what others own. 

It’s not that if one buys resale af RIV they are  can’t buy other points for the rest of the resorts.


----------



## Sandisw

Cyberc1978 said:


> Yeah a real bummer, I could understand if it was just one CM but this was two on two different days. I might try again and if I get the same answer I order a transcript of the chat and call a super.



Just to add that my second October stay was just combined together. So twice this week it happened.


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> For those resorts, yes, 2042 would be the end of the line. But Aulani points would still be good at AKL, CCV, SSR, OKW, BLT, Poly, VGF, and VGC. Riviera has nothing. IMO, any 2042 resale contract would be more valuable than a Riviera resale contract because of this reason.





Sandisw said:


> Unless people want to simply have access to RIV. I bought them to add to what I have that can be used elsewhere but if I was stuck at RIV only, I’d be happy.
> 
> So, ii think they end up being a good choice as an addition to what others own.
> 
> It’s not that if one buys resale af RIV they are  can’t buy other points for the rest of the resorts.


It’d be interesting to see how many RIV resale owners own at other resorts. I know there’s not that many RIV resale owners to begin with, but I’d guess that 100% own other points that can be used elsewhere. For all of us in that boat, the resale restrictions don’t really matter and they’re effectively like Grand Cal or BCV, which to me have de facto resale restrictions because for the premium you pay for those resorts, it’d be silly to use them elsewhere.


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> It’d be interesting to see how many RIV resale owners own at other resorts. I know there’s not that many RIV resale owners to begin with, but I’d guess that 100% own other points that can be used elsewhere. For all of us in that boat, the resale restrictions don’t really matter and they’re effectively like Grand Cal or BCV, which to me have de facto resale restrictions because for the premium you pay for those resorts, it’d be silly to use them elsewhere.


I’m sure it’s not 100% but it’s probably a high percentage.
I looked into Riviera resale points because we love Riviera but at the time, direct points were running such a great promotion that it made more sense to just buy direct. We had bid on a large resale contract but the seller had a big loan to pay off and wasn’t willing to negotiate enough. So we bought it direct instead.


----------



## Royal Consort

HIRyeDVC said:


> For those resorts, yes, 2042 would be the end of the line. But Aulani points would still be good at AKL, CCV, SSR, OKW, BLT, Poly, VGF, and VGC. Riviera has nothing. IMO, any 2042 resale contract would be more valuable than a Riviera resale contract because of this reason.


We don't yet know what removing the 2042 resorts will do to demand and availability. SSR and Aulani points may have increased difficulty trading out at WDW. Riviera resale guarantees a WDW booking whereas Aulani does not. This may become increasingly problematic to use AUL at 7 months at WDW. But then, I'm a buy where you wanna stay guy.


----------



## Nursemanit

I merged 3 single-day reservations into one last week. Same contract, same room class, same resort. It took 10 min over the phone. Just another data point.

As far as RR resale...
With Disney's leadership and inflation - hotel prices are just going to keep going up. So I could just rent the RR points instead of selling and come out ahead anyway. I just think of the BWV owners who bought in at $89, who are now tired of Disney and are renting those points 15 years later at $21 a point.


----------



## Unclelude

Royal Consort said:


> We don't yet know what removing the 2042 resorts will do to demand and availability. SSR and Aulani points may have increased difficulty trading out at WDW. Riviera resale guarantees a WDW booking whereas Aulani does not. This may become increasingly problematic to use AUL at 7 months at WDW. But then, I'm a buy where you wanna stay guy.


This is an interesting point that made me realize something. In 2042 *direct* points at the non expired 2042 resorts have the potential to really go up in utility... theoretically they should be usable at whatever they do with the 2042s.... Although, by then point chart inflation will probably crush our 'old' contracts ... Lol I guess they could go 1000x and reset the tables to really screw us.... Nevermind.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Unclelude said:


> This is an interesting point that made me realize something. In 2042 *direct* points at the non expired 2042 resorts have the potential to really go up in utility... theoretically they should be usable at whatever they do with the 2042s.... Although, by then point chart inflation will probably crush our 'old' contracts ... Lol I guess they could go 1000x and reset the tables to really screw us.... Nevermind.


This is Disney’s long game. And yes. The newer points chart will be brutal and will make the old BWV and BCV charts look like pennies


----------



## DisneyKim41

Ginamarie said:


> We had a great time- it's a great resort!


Love to hear that. I think we may try to use our points there in the next couple of years.


----------



## DisneyKim41

hglenn said:


> That's a bummer! I just had 4 reservations merged into 2 this week. I did mine via chat, too. just gave them the numbers I wanted merged and it was about 2 days later I got the emails. They did tell me it could take 7-10 days for them to be merged.


 I had one in May take 2 1/2 weeks. When I called or chatted they said it would be completed soon.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Sandisw said:


> Unless people want to simply have access to RIV. I bought them to add to what I have that can be used elsewhere but if I was stuck at RIV only, I’d be happy.
> 
> So, ii think they end up being a good choice as an addition to what others own.
> 
> It’s not that if one buys resale af RIV they are  can’t buy other points for the rest of the resorts.


Where it could be a problem is if you have points to use and there is no availability. My last WDW trip I had to do a split stay at 3 resorts to get the time I wanted. Same with our next trip planned.  I couldn't get a studio at my home resort at 11 months for the whole time.  If you only have one resort option and there's no availability you are kind of stuck.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Unclelude said:


> This is an interesting point that made me realize something. In 2042 *direct* points at the non expired 2042 resorts have the potential to really go up in utility... theoretically they should be usable at whatever they do with the 2042s.... Although, by then point chart inflation will probably crush our 'old' contracts ... Lol I guess they could go 1000x and reset the tables to really screw us.... Nevermind.


The long term value of direct points are one of the reasons people, myself included, buy them.


----------



## wvujeb

Let's try this again!

wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

wvujeb said:


> Let's try this again!
> 
> wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20


Based on recent contracts that has a very good chance at passing. Good luck!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

wvujeb said:


> Let's try this again!
> 
> wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20


Fat! Hope you’ll be able to use the 22 points


----------



## pianomanzano

Perusing the latest auction from one of the voldemort brokers (must not be named). Only one of their listings has a reserve price that's met (an AKL at $145/point--which doesn't include the $250 they charge the winning bidder). Was looking at the history of the bids and the person outbid themselves from $140 to $145/pt lol. Those gotta be some drunk bids or something because they were done within 2 minutes of each other at 2am!


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> Perusing the latest auction from one of the voldemort brokers (must not be named). Only one of their listings has a reserve price that's met (an AKL at $145/point--which doesn't include the $250 they charge the winning bidder). Was looking at the history of the bids and the person outbid themselves from $140 to $145/pt lol. Those gotta be some drunk bids or something because they were done within 2 minutes of each other at 2am!


Oh boy.
Those auctions are a hard sell, especially because in order to hit the reserve you’re usually not getting a “deal.”


----------



## mtgtm4

mtgtm4---$173-$13975-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 116/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/19, taken 8/19

Was pretty surprised by this one....


----------



## badeacon

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$173-$13975-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 116/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/19, taken 8/19
> 
> Was pretty surprised by this one....


WOW! That is a surprise.


----------



## The_MT

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$173-$13975-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 116/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/19, taken 8/19
> 
> Was pretty surprised by this one....


What?! I’m so sorry. This adds more support for the theory that unit number could be part of the ROFR analysis


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The_MT said:


> What?! I’m so sorry. This adds more support for the theory that unit number could be part of the ROFR analysis


I honestly think it reflects demand for direct. If people are wanting direct points at a sold out resort, Disney will exercise ROFR to get the points they need to sell.


----------



## KimMcGowan

mtgtm4 said:


> mtgtm4---$173-$13975-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 116/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/19, taken 8/19
> 
> Was pretty surprised by this one....



This has me pretty nervous about my current offer at CCV of $168/point (100 points). I was optimistic. However,  now… maybe not so much.


----------



## badeacon

HIRyeDVC said:


> I honestly think it reflects demand for direct. If people are wanting direct points at a sold out resort, Disney will exercise ROFR to get the points they need to sell.


I doubt it is just demand as they passed  on my CCV at $156  last week?


----------



## pianomanzano

badeacon said:


> I doubt it is just demand as they passed  on my CCV at $156  last week?


Could be whatever reason like unit number, UY, where in the queue the contract is in and if the ROFR lady has had her lunch break or not...


----------



## EricLaurie

I keep reading about the unit number theory. I’m not sure I understand it. What advantage would Disney get by purchasing certain unit numbers?


----------



## Sandisw

EricLaurie said:


> I keep reading about the unit number theory. I’m not sure I understand it. What advantage would Disney get by purchasing certain unit numbers?



In order to sell someone a contract, all points need to be deeded to the same unit. They can’t sell someone points deeded to different ones. 

So, say they have 75 points in Unit 3A and 75 in Unit 3B but someone wants to buy 100 points. They can’t sell them 100 since it’s not the same unit. 

If they see points from Unit 3A or 3B via ROFR, they can take them and now sell that person 100 direct points.


----------



## cpyle21

CVG said:


> CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13


Did you ever hear back on this one? I have a OKW That is about 2 weeks behind you I am waiting to hear on.


----------



## Sunnyore

pianomanzano said:


> Could be whatever reason like unit number, UY, where in the queue the contract is in and if the ROFR lady has had her lunch break or not...


I hope the ROFR lady has a great lunch with a nice boozy cocktail before tackling the “maybes” pile soon. It’s super aggravating to see ppl post results for dates way past your own submit date. This dragging things out just to possibly take the contract isn’t my cup of tea. Im ready to just buy some direct pts at VDH!!


----------



## mtgtm4

badeacon said:


> I doubt it is just demand as they passed  on my CCV at $156  last week?


Yep I think there is definitely more to it.  I purposely went $5 over per point bc there was a good match on UY thinking that it was "relatively" safe.  Probably really is not much of a safe number if there are certain other things in play.


----------



## EricLaurie

Sandisw said:


> In order to sell someone a contract, all points need to be deeded to the same unit. They can’t sell someone points deeded to different ones.
> 
> So, say they have 75 points in Unit 3A and 75 in Unit 3B but someone wants to buy 100 points. They can’t sell them 100 since it’s not the same unit.
> 
> If they see points from Unit 3A or 3B via ROFR, they can take them and now sell that person 100 direct points.


Thanks. Hadn’t thought of that. But they would have to be selling a bunch of direct points for that to make sense - right?  Maybe they are selling more direct than I thought.


----------



## DonMacGregor

EricLaurie said:


> Thanks. Hadn’t thought of that. But they would have to be selling a bunch of direct points for that to make sense - right?  Maybe they are selling more direct than I thought.


It's the opposite. They fewer points they sell direct, the smaller the inventory they keep on hand, and the more difficult it is to have a significant number of points within a single unit to make up a larger contract. When someone calls their guide and out of the blue says they want to buy 200 points at BRV, it's not likely that DVC is sitting on a ton of points on the off chance someone makes that request.


----------



## CVG

cpyle21 said:


> Did you ever hear back on this one? I have a OKW That is about 2 weeks behind you I am waiting to hear on.


No. Still waiting. But perhaps it's because they have delayed closing on this of end of Sep?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> When someone calls their guide and out of the blue says they want to buy 200 points at BRV, it's not likely that DVC is sitting on a ton of points on the off chance someone makes that request.


That used to be broadly true but I'm not sure it is anymore, at least depending on what resort we're talking about.  There's no doubt in my mind that you could call up and buy a 2,000 point SSR contract tomorrow if you wanted to.  They're ROFRing WAY more than they're selling.


----------



## Spinster Travel

CaptainAmerica said:


> That used to be broadly true but I'm not sure it is anymore, at least depending on what resort we're talking about.  There's no doubt in my mind that you could call up and buy a 2,000 point SSR contract tomorrow if you wanted to.  They're ROFRing WAY more than they're selling.


About a year ago, I pondered adding on Direct at either Boardwalk or OKW before they increased the minimum for Blue Card benefits and called my guide.  She checked inventory and said "there was plenty on hand" in my UY.  Granted, I wasn't looking for a 200 point add on, but they did have points at both resorts.  I'd say that inventory has only gone up as we know they have purchased way more than sold at some of these resorts (SSR and OKW specifically).


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> That used to be broadly true but I'm not sure it is anymore, at least depending on what resort we're talking about.  There's no doubt in my mind that you could call up and buy a 2,000 point SSR contract tomorrow if you wanted to.  They're ROFRing WAY more than they're selling.


Obviously, based on recent ROFR reports. The buy back activity has been significant at SSR lately, so much so that it has been the subject of numerous posts and threads. I specifically used BRV as an example because they HAVEN’T been buying a ton of contracts back all year.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> Obviously, based on recent ROFR reports. The buy back activity has been significant at SSR lately, so much so that it has been the subject of numerous posts and threads. I specifically used BRV as an example because they HAVEN’T been buying a ton of contracts back all year.




I wasn't sure if you were making a BRV-specific point, or a general point using BRV as an example.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> I wasn't sure if you were making a BRV-specific point, or a general point using BRV as an example.


Well, both. I just wanted to pick a resort that hasn't been the subject of weird ROFR activity, and when I bought a direct add-on there a few months back, I did need to wait a few days for them to get the points.


----------



## KPeterso

CVG said:


> No. Still waiting. But perhaps it's because they have delayed closing on this of end of Sep?



Delayed closing should not cause ROFR delays. I have a delayed closing for the end of October. My contract went to ROFR in April, and sailed through in about 3 weeks. I was surprised how quickly it went through and was not expecting to hear for at least another week --- most people were around the 30 day wait at that time. Now I am just waiting on my closing documents (so late October).


----------



## Jlo85

CaptainAmerica said:


> That used to be broadly true but I'm not sure it is anymore, at least depending on what resort we're talking about.  There's no doubt in my mind that you could call up and buy a 2,000 point SSR contract tomorrow if you wanted to.  They're ROFRing WAY more than they're selling.


Can’t Disney just rent the rooms like a normal hotel room?  With the limited availability, I could see them making bank just charging rack rates for DVC points they have.


----------



## Sandisw

Jlo85 said:


> Can’t Disney just rent the rooms like a normal hotel room?  With the limited availability, I could see them making bank just charging rack rates for DVC points they have.



Any points DVC owns can be used to rent rooms for cash so yeah, it is a way to make money if they want to do that vs. selling them


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jlo85 said:


> Can’t Disney just rent the rooms like a normal hotel room?  With the limited availability, I could see them making bank just charging rack rates for DVC points they have.


In the short term, that might make sense during a period of high demand for cash rooms. 

In the medium-to-long term, if they needed more cash inventory and less points inventory, they'd be building Poly2 as a hotel expansion and not a DVC expansion.


----------



## Nursemanit

I think that inflation is the reason 

1. They have not ROFRed any 2042 resorts for the past few months. These resorts have no reason to gain value over 5 years.

2. SSR and OKW and BLT and CCV  will still be viable to sell at a profit in 5 years if inflation lasts.

Basically  RoFRing up deeds that are marketable in 5 years is a great way to protect against the risk of keeping cash when we are seeing the current inflation numbers and a mixed stock market.

The unexciting reason is really the simplest explanation


----------



## Jlo85

CaptainAmerica said:


> In the short term, that might make sense during a period of high demand for cash rooms.
> 
> In the medium-to-long term, if they needed more cash inventory and less points inventory, they'd be building Poly2 as a hotel expansion and not a DVC expansion.


Yes, I more question that Disney is just ‘sitting on the points’ as some have said. Checking the WDW hotel bookings, it’s pretty clear they’re actively renting out rooms at the DVC resorts they’re ROFR’ing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Nursemanit said:


> I think that inflation is the reason
> 
> 1. They have not ROFRed any 2042 resorts for the past few months. These resorts have no reason to gain value over 5 years.
> 
> 2. SSR and OKW and BLT and CCV  will still be viable to sell at a profit in 5 years if inflation lasts.
> 
> Basically  RoFRing up deeds that are marketable in 5 years is a great way to protect against the risk of keeping cash when we are seeing the current inflation numbers and a mixed stock market.
> 
> The unexciting reason is really the simplest explanation


I think Disney is much more worried about a Fed-induced recession in their effort to fight inflation than inflation itself.


----------



## Nursemanit

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think Disney is much more worried about a Fed-induced recession in their effort to fight inflation than inflation itself.


Agree but they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> In the short term, that might make sense during a period of high demand for cash rooms.
> 
> In the medium-to-long term, if they needed more cash inventory and less points inventory, they'd be building Poly2 as a hotel expansion and not a DVC expansion.



Except that SSR is 14 million points.  Even with the heavy ROFR data, it’s a very small % they have picked up in the scheme of things. 

It takes about 140k in ROfR points to increase their ownership a measly 1%..pretty sure we are way under that right now. 

No idea what they are doing or why…but cash stays are up short term and after Poly tower, who knows? Maybe we will see more cash rooms changed to DVC to balance loss of demand for cash. 

They eliminated Reflections that was to be a mixed resort so they obviously know long term cash rooms don’t need an increase yet.


----------



## pianomanzano

Heard Marissa and Derek from the board sponsors on a podcast mention two things about ROFR that I’ve never heard before.

1) Disney will typically ROFR more at the beginning of their fiscal year (October) than the end, so they’ll let more contacts pass in August/Sept.

2) Disney will also ROFR some of the sold out resorts leading up to a member cruise in order to have inventory to sell during the member cruise itself.

Hadn’t heard either of these before so just thought I’d share!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> Heard Marissa and Derek from the board sponsors on a podcast mention two things about ROFR that I’ve never heard before.
> 
> 1) Disney will typically ROFR more at the beginning of their fiscal year (October) than the end, so they’ll let more contacts pass in August/Sept.
> 
> 2) Disney will also ROFR some of the sold out resorts leading up to a member cruise in order to have inventory to sell during the member cruise itself.
> 
> Hadn’t heard either of these before so just thought I’d share!


that was a great episode.  I also loved all the discussion about VDH and VGC in Anaheim


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

pianomanzano said:


> Heard Marissa and Derek from the board sponsors on a podcast mention two things about ROFR that I’ve never heard before.
> 
> 1) Disney will typically ROFR more at the beginning of their fiscal year (October) than the end, so they’ll let more contacts pass in August/Sept.
> 
> 2) Disney will also ROFR some of the sold out resorts leading up to a member cruise in order to have inventory to sell during the member cruise itself.
> 
> Hadn’t heard either of these before so just thought I’d share!


I feel like you’re telling me I should stop what I’m doing and go make some offers right now… alas, if only I could get my husband on board :/.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I feel like you’re telling me I should stop what I’m doing and go make some offers right now… alas, if only I could get my husband on board :/.


Wife swap!

(Did I just make it weird?)


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> (Did I just make it weird?)


It's a rare gift.  just embrace it.


----------



## Mrsjoneslilac

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I feel like you’re telling me I should stop what I’m doing and go make some offers right now… alas, if only I could get my husband on board :/.


Same!


----------



## dlam32

How to tell people you have a bad case of add-on-itis without telling them. These beauties arrived within 4 days of each other!


----------



## JCHDisney

JCHDisney---$130-$13000-100-AKV-Sept-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- buyer pays closing sent 7/25 *TAKEN 8/17* 

Not really surprised...


----------



## Ginamarie

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I feel like you’re telling me I should stop what I’m doing and go make some offers right now… alas, if only I could get my husband on board :/.


Same!!
There’s a HHI contract in my use year that’s slightly more points than I would need but I keep trying to convince my husband it could still be a good deal.
If we didn’t have a new car coming in a couple of weeks…


----------



## htguy

pianomanzano said:


> Heard Marissa and Derek from the board sponsors on a podcast mention two things about ROFR that I’ve never heard before.
> 
> 1) Disney will typically ROFR more at the beginning of their fiscal year (October) than the end, so they’ll let more contacts pass in August/Sept.
> 
> 2) Disney will also ROFR some of the sold out resorts leading up to a member cruise in order to have inventory to sell during the member cruise itself.
> 
> Hadn’t heard either of these before so just thought I’d share!


Could you please tell me which episode #? Thanks.


----------



## pianomanzano

htguy said:


> Could you please tell me which episode #? Thanks.


----------



## varyth

varyth---$255-$27223-100-VGC-Sep-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/23


----------



## Deranged Hermit

pianomanzano said:


> Heard Marissa and Derek from the board sponsors on a podcast mention two things about ROFR that I’ve never heard before.
> 
> 1) Disney will typically ROFR more at the beginning of their fiscal year (October) than the end, so they’ll let more contacts pass in August/Sept.
> 
> 2) Disney will also ROFR some of the sold out resorts leading up to a member cruise in order to have inventory to sell during the member cruise itself.
> 
> Hadn’t heard either of these before so just thought I’d share!


I hope that's the case. We just had everything sent to Disney on Friday,  so our 30 days will be smack dab in the middle of September.


----------



## BamaGuy44

pianomanzano said:


> Heard Marissa and Derek from the board sponsors on a podcast mention two things about ROFR that I’ve never heard before.
> 
> 1) Disney will typically ROFR more at the beginning of their fiscal year (October) than the end, so they’ll let more contacts pass in August/Sept.
> 
> 2) Disney will also ROFR some of the sold out resorts leading up to a member cruise in order to have inventory to sell during the member cruise itself.
> 
> Hadn’t heard either of these before so just thought I’d share!



That is indeed interesting. They were both guides so they would know I guess. That’s really  the first credible first hand info I’ve ever heard on what goes into those decisions. Many more factors in play obviously but still a tiny peek behind the curtain. 

They need to do an entire episode and spill everything they know about how the  ROFR sausage is made. Would be fascinating to me. Apparently I have a low threshold for what’s interesting


----------



## CaptainAmerica

BamaGuy44 said:


> They were both guides so they would know I guess.


Ehhhhhhhh....

I like them both, but a DVC guide's insight into the ROFR process is a bit like a bus driver's insight into construction at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## The_MT

varyth said:


> varyth---$255-$27223-100-VGC-Sep-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/23


Nice get! I saw that yesterday


----------



## varyth

The_MT said:


> Nice get! I saw that yesterday


I was sorely tempted by the twin listings that momentarily popped up last night! Had to tell myself that I'm already in contract and need to reaccumulate funds before looking at more VGC.


----------



## Ginamarie

varyth said:


> I was sorely tempted by the twin listings that momentarily popped up last night! Had to tell myself that I'm already in contract and need to reaccumulate funds before looking at more VGC.


It’s a great price though. I side eyed those contracts yesterday but VGC doesn’t make financial sense for my travel needs. I just get excited by a good price!!


----------



## Huskerpaul

CaptainAmerica said:


> Ehhhhhhhh....
> 
> I like them both, but a DVC guide's insight into the ROFR process is a bit like a bus driver's insight into construction at Hollywood Studios.


So two timeshare salespeople said right now is a good time to buy timeshares.  I'm shocked! Could be true, but one would be wise to consider the source.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I know it can't pass... I know it in my brainparts... but I think I need to offer on this $90 OKW.


----------



## hhisc16

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know it can't pass... I know it in my brainparts... but I think I need to offer on this $90 OKW.


Could it pass if international seller?


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know it can't pass... I know it in my brainparts... but I think I need to offer on this $90 OKW.


YEEEEEEES.
I'm having a bad work day, but I'm living for this right now.
LOL.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Once again, all roads point to wife swap.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> Once again, all roads point to wife swap.
> 
> View attachment 696440


just so you don't feel alone, I have this conversation with my wife on an almost daily basis


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HIRyeDVC said:


> just so you don't feel alone, I have this conversation with my wife on an almost daily basis


This woman doesn't complain when she's going on an impulse "girls trip" to Saratoga Springs this weekend, but you gotta put in the work!


----------



## Ginamarie

Ugh- fiscally responsible spouses!


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> just so you don't feel alone, I have this conversation with my wife on an almost daily basis


I have the perfect solution. I'm divorced, but my ex-wife still joins us on family vacations (it's been over a decade now, and we're much better friends than we were spouses), and she NEVER argues when I want to buy more points...


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know it can't pass... I know it in my brainparts... but I think I need to offer on this $90 OKW.


I feel ya. I have been stalking the resales looking for an OKW(e) contract in the 50-100 point range, August use year, to round out our collection. It just ain't happening so I am starting to look at 2042's.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> I have the perfect solution. I'm divorced, but my ex-wife still joins us on family vacations (it's been over a decade now, and we're much better friends than we were spouses), and she NEVER argues when I want to buy more points...


wow, thanks for the......advice?.........


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> wow, thanks for the......advice?.........
> 
> View attachment 696442


Hey, it works...LOL

Plus, she does pay the dues on all the points we use and she's good for picking up half the dinner tabs...


----------



## Einstein509

DonMacGregor said:


> Hey, it works...LOL
> 
> Plus, she does pay the dues on all the points we use and she's good for picking up half the dinner tabs...


Best "uncoupling" ever!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> Hey, it works...LOL
> 
> Plus, she does pay the dues on all the points we use and she's good for picking up half the dinner tabs...


I suppose it's like DVC.  Everyone does it......differently?.......


----------



## DonMacGregor

HIRyeDVC said:


> I suppose it's like DVC.  Everyone does it......differently?.......
> 
> View attachment 696444


Well, I suppose we could just leave mom/grandma behind. I think people tend to forget that an ex is still a mother/father/grandmother/etc. and that parents of exes are still your kid's grandparents. If you figure out what went wrong in your marriage, focus on those things you still have in common, and see the benefits of remaining a family and continuing to co-parent your kids, then everyone wins.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

DonMacGregor said:


> I have the perfect solution. I'm divorced, but my ex-wife still joins us on family vacations (it's been over a decade now, and we're much better friends than we were spouses), and she NEVER argues when I want to buy more points...


I'm in the same boat with my ex-husband. He joins us occasionally. 



DonMacGregor said:


> Well, I suppose we could just leave mom/grandma behind. I think people tend to forget that an ex is still a mother/father/grandmother/etc. and that parents of exes are still your kid's grandparents. If you figure out what went wrong in your marriage, focus on those things you still have in common, and see the benefits of remaining a family and continuing to co-parent your kids, then everyone wins.


I agree!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> Well, I suppose we could just leave mom/grandma behind. I think people tend to forget that an ex is still a mother/father/grandmother/etc. and that parents of exes are still your kid's grandparents. If you figure out what went wrong in your marriage, focus on those things you still have in common, and see the benefits of remaining a family and continuing to co-parent your kids, then everyone wins.


all kidding aside, I applaud you and your arrangement.  Divorces oftentimes can be so destructive.  You've managed to maintain family and traditions while being civil and cordial.  Bravo!


----------



## Brian Noble

CaptainAmerica said:


> all roads point to wife swap.


She didn't ever say no, at least not in that exchange.



DonMacGregor said:


> If you figure out what went wrong in your marriage, focus on those things you still have in common, and see the benefits of remaining a family and continuing to co-parent your kids, then everyone wins.


During our separation we found we were very good at being co-parents. If anything, we were on the same parent-page more often, because we talked about things that, in the past, we'd've assumed we already agreed on, but didn't. Rather than finding that out after the fact, we could work through it in advance.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Brian Noble said:


> She didn't ever say no, at least not in that exchange.
> 
> 
> During our separation we found we were very good at being co-parents. If anything, we were on the same parent-page more often, because we talked about things that, in the past, we'd've assumed we already agreed on, but didn't. Rather than finding that out after the fact, we could work through it in advance.


Curiously, I still trust her more than anyone else, and I trust her opinion, because she knows me better than anyone else. We are on each other's durable power of attorney as well. If we get on each other's nerves now (and we still do to a much lesser extent), it's not something that has to fester.


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> Curiously, I still trust her more than anyone else, and I trust her opinion, because she knows me better than anyone else. We are on each other's durable power of attorney as well. If we get on each other's nerves now (and we still do to a much lesser extent), it's not something that has to fester.


Bravo to you and your ex!  As someone who begrudgingly works in divorce law from time to time, I can tell you that you're absolutely the exception to the rule.


----------



## EricLaurie

EricLaurie said:


> Ericlaurie---$160-$18537-110-CCV@WL-Apr--1/21, 26/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 7/21
> 
> waiting…


Well, still waiting.....

I figure if I repost this that means that I'll get an answer tomorrow morning     I can hope anyway!


----------



## Jenglish13

Ginamarie said:


> Bravo to you and your ex!  As someone who begrudgingly works in divorce law from time to time, I can tell you that you're absolutely the exception to the rule.


This is why I love this thread so much.  

Come for the ROFR data, stay for the wife swap fantasies, couples therapy and happily ever after divorce stories!


----------



## TraJon

DonMacGregor said:


> Curiously, I still trust her more than anyone else, and I trust her opinion, because she knows me better than anyone else. We are on each other's durable power of attorney as well. If we get on each other's nerves now (and we still do to a much lesser extent), it's not something that has to fester.


Amazing! Neither of you have remarried I assume? This conversation could get interesting.   Honestly, it is fantastic that it works for you both.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TraJon said:


> Amazing! Neither of you have remarried I assume? This conversation could get interesting.   Honestly, it is fantastic that it works for you both.


No.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Have any of you read the August Member Insider email yet? How do you interpret their Fall promo? Usually the wording on the website will say “save up to X when you buy $150 points…” but the email leaves out the “when you buy $150 points” part. I can’t tell if the new promo for up to $2700 savings is if you buy 150 points or if that’s the cap up to 300 points.


----------



## dado4

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Have any of you read the August Member Insider email yet? How do you interpret their Fall promo? Usually the wording on the website will say “save up to X when you buy $150 points…” but the email leaves out the “when you buy $150 points” part. I can’t tell if the new promo for up to $2700 savings is if you buy 150 points or if that’s the cap up to 300 points.


I just saw that too. I have to assume it's on 150 points since they always seem to base it on that. 

50% more savings than the current sale ending today though.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Have any of you read the August Member Insider email yet? How do you interpret their Fall promo? Usually the wording on the website will say “save up to X when you buy $150 points…” but the email leaves out the “when you buy $150 points” part. I can’t tell if the new promo for up to $2700 savings is if you buy 150 points or if that’s the cap up to 300 points.


Fire sale!  Fire sale!  Fire sale!


----------



## discreet

I just received an email titled: "Soak up the magic with your August Member Insider!".

I don't see any offers. Are you talking about a different email? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

discreet said:


> I just received an email titled: "Soak up the magic with your August Member Insider!".
> 
> I don't see any offers. Are you talking about a different email? Thanks!


It's in that email.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

@AKVDisneyFan the fine print says the offer is for 150 points at Riviera, a discount of $18 pp.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

CaptainAmerica said:


> @AKVDisneyFan the fine print says the offer is for 150 points at Riviera, a discount of $18 pp.


Thank you!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I think I just get so excited about new offers that I miss the rest lol.


----------



## bgdude

Bgdude---$160-$20755-120-BCV-Feb-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 8/21


----------



## bgdude

Bgdude---$160-$20755-120-BCV-Feb-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 8/21


----------



## NVDISFamily

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's in that email.
> 
> View attachment 696742


Interesting, my email doesn't have that section..... Perhaps the mouse already knows it has my money LOL



CaptainAmerica said:


> the fine print says the offer is for 150 points at Riviera, a discount of $18 pp.


Cool. The promo is back to the same as the June/early July promo price.


----------



## disfam15

EricLaurie said:


> Well, still waiting.....
> 
> I figure if I repost this that means that I'll get an answer tomorrow morning     I can hope anyway!


Just curious...Any luck today?  I am still waiting to hear on a -$160-100-CCV@WL-Mar sent 7/15 --seems to be taking a long time and I was wondering if anyone was getting a response. Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## cpyle21

NVDISFamily said:


> Interesting, my email doesn't have that section..... Perhaps the mouse already knows it has my money LOL
> 
> 
> Cool. The promo is back to the same as the June/early July promo price.


Does the email state anything about new member promotions? I could just wait until tomorrow and look, but what's the fun in that?!


----------



## discreet

Same here. I don't have that section in my email. They know I just bought last month and they assumed I wouldn't buy direct again so soon. Well, their loss.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

cpyle21 said:


> Does the email state anything about new member promotions? I could just wait until tomorrow and look, but what's the fun in that?!


I didn’t see anything about new member promos in the email, I’m sorry.


----------



## Chia1974

cpyle21 said:


> Does the email state anything about new member promotions? I could just wait until tomorrow and look, but what's the fun in that?!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 696865


Oh, sorry, I thought they meant “new member promotions” as in the new (Fall) promotion for people looking to become new members.


----------



## EricLaurie

disfam15 said:


> Just curious...Any luck today?  I am still waiting to hear on a -$160-100-CCV@WL-Mar sent 7/15 --seems to be taking a long time and I was wondering if anyone was getting a response. Hope you get good news soon!


Nope - still waiting.  I checked my spam email “just in case”. I guess I’m getting antsy.

Sorry to hear about your wait. Your wait seems excessive for sure. There were so many results posted last week. Really nothing so far this week. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## disfam15

EricLaurie said:


> Nope - still waiting.  I checked my spam email “just in case”. I guess I’m getting antsy.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your wait. Your wait seems excessive for sure. There were so many results posted last week. Really nothing so far this week. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


It is definitely easy to get antsy.  Thanks!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you too.  Maybe tomorrow is the day the decisions will come


----------



## The_MT

Sort of off topic but I made an offer on a resale Marriott timeshare week on 8/12, the contract went to Marriott ROFR on 8/19, and Marriott sent the waiver today 8/24. Big difference from Disney’s torturous process! I’m looking forward to trading for Disney weeks in Interval!


----------



## lovethesun12

A little late posting, but I just returned from the absolute best Disney trip I've ever had. Just passed this one and I have serious addonitis again already 

lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/15


----------



## Laurawill

EricLaurie said:


> Sorry to hear about your wait. Your wait seems excessive for sure. There were so many results posted last week. Really nothing so far this week. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


I definitely feel like the ROFR person knew they were going to be out on vacation this week so they did a whole bunch of easy decisions last week and anyone in a holding group is still just waiting...


----------



## OlieRow

lovethesun12 said:


> A little late posting, but I just returned from the absolute best Disney trip I've ever had. Just passed this one and I have serious addonitis again already
> 
> lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/15





disfam15 said:


> Just curious...Any luck today?  I am still waiting to hear on a -$160-100-CCV@WL-Mar sent 7/15 --seems to be taking a long time and I was wondering if anyone was getting a response. Hope you get good news soon!



41 days?!!  42 days and counting?!  I don’t know I’ve got the patience to wait that long.  I’m on day #15 and keep telling myself I’m not allowed to get antsy until 9/9.  Crazy how there were people posting last week who had sent off on 7/27-8/2 who heard back.   This process really does seem so random…


----------



## CVG

_CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13_

6 weeks / 42 days. Still waiting. I'll give them another week before posting what I think of their process.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Where my new incentives at?


----------



## SRUAlmn

SRUAlmn---$76-$14809-160-VB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 289/23, 160/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/23


We’ve heard it all about Vero and the high maintenance fees, but this was a great time for us to start our membership and this was the price we could manage for now! There are always other contracts to add in the future  We’re so excited and hoping the Vero trend with ROFR continues


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Where my new incentives at?



Looks like they just added them. I took a screenshot of the Riviera promo and sent it to my husband… who will still say no lol . Also…looks like they have incentives for PVB, OKW, and SSR right now. It doesn’t say what it is though.


----------



## Chia1974

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Looks like they just added them. I took a screenshot of the Riviera promo and sent it to my husband… who will still say no lol . Also…looks like they have incentives for PVB, OKW, and SSR right now. It doesn’t say what it is though.


I wonder what are the incentives for the 3 sold out resorts.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Chia1974 said:


> I wonder what are the incentives for the 3 sold out resorts.


Same. I’m trying to avoid asking my guide since we probably won’t end up buying any points, but I’ll let you know what he says if I end up asking.


----------



## Chia1974

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Same. I’m trying to avoid asking my guide since we probably won’t end up buying any points, but I’ll let you know what he says if I end up asking.


I’m sure DVC fan page will post it today.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

AKVDisneyFan said:


> Looks like they just added them. I took a screenshot of the Riviera promo and sent it to my husband… who will still say no lol . Also…looks like they have incentives for PVB, OKW, and SSR right now. It doesn’t say what it is though.


FIRE SALE!?!?


----------



## MICKIMINI

I sent a note to my guide as we want more OKWE and Poly (maybe). 

We have a 50 OKWE in ROFR now and should know in a week or so.  We really need more than 50, just that OCT gets no love and I never find any!  At $127 it is more doubtful that it will go through, but who knows what she's *drinking* this week!

Off to scrub the 'fridge and kitchen (code for *how much can we buy?* LOL).  Second load of laundry already going...

Will share the news as soon as I know!


----------



## lovethesun12

OlieRow said:


> 41 days?!!  42 days and counting?!  I don’t know I’ve got the patience to wait that long.  I’m on day #15 and keep telling myself I’m not allowed to get antsy until 9/9.  Crazy how there were people posting last week who had sent off on 7/27-8/2 who heard back.   This process really does seem so random…


I know! Waiting would have been more painful if the borrowing restriction wasn't lifted shortly after my contract was sent. I initially wanted the newly purchased points to complete booking all the nights I needed for our spring vacation within our 7-11 month window.  With the restriction lifted I was able to go ahead and do that and not have to worry about when the points show up in my account.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> FIRE SALE!?!?


Nope. $15 off if you buy 300


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Nope. $15 off if you buy 300


I saw @BeachClub2014 confirm that at OKW, is it the same at SSR?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> I saw @BeachClub2014 confirm that at OKW, is it the same at SSR?


Yep. Same


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Yep. Same


----------



## leecrouse

leecrouse---$110-$19597-160-SSR-Dec- 206/22, 160/23, 160/24 - International Seller- sent 8/25


----------



## CaptainAmerica

leecrouse said:


> leecrouse---$110-$19597-160-SSR-Dec- 206/22, 160/23, 160/24 - International Seller- sent 8/25


----------



## Ginamarie

The best deals are AUL/RIV, especially if you’re buying 300+.

At $166, that’s even less than what I paid for my Riviera points (granted, I also got 2020/2021 points which we used). It’s a really good price on direct points… 

Of course I’m not in the market for another 300!


----------



## Chia1974




----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 696996


Thank you!


----------



## geargrinder

leecrouse said:


> leecrouse---$110-$19597-160-SSR-Dec- 206/22, 160/23, 160/24 - International Seller- sent 8/25


Well done!  That's an impressive contract.


----------



## Deranged Hermit

geargrinder said:


> Well done!  That's an impressive contract.


It is. I thought I did well with my pending $125/150 point contract, but this is great


----------



## EricLaurie

Ericlaurie---$160-$18537-110-CCV@WL-Apr--1/21, 26/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 7/21. *Taken 8/25*

Not surprised, but bummed out.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CCV seems to be on the chopping block a lot lately.


----------



## Huskerpaul

The_MT said:


> Sort of off topic but I made an offer on a resale Marriott timeshare week on 8/12, the contract went to Marriott ROFR on 8/19, and Marriott sent the waiver today 8/24. Big difference from Disney’s torturous process! I’m looking forward to trading for Disney weeks in Interval!


I had the same quick experience with my Marriott resale week.  I will say if you are thinking of using Interval to trade into DVC you will likely end up with HHI, VB, and SSR being the choices.  at least that seems to be the pattern.  DVC owners don't deposit their own points into II, DVC decides what weeks to deposit.  One reason I bought a Marriott week to trade in II, I wasn't going to deposit my BWV points and see DVC turn them into SSR points for deposit.


----------



## The_MT

Huskerpaul said:


> I had the same quick experience with my Marriott resale week.  I will say if you are thinking of using Interval to trade into DVC you will likely end up with HHI, VB, and SSR being the choices.  at least that seems to be the pattern.  DVC owners don't deposit their own points into II, DVC decides what weeks to deposit.  One reason I bought a Marriott week to trade in II, I wasn't going to deposit my BWV points and see DVC turn them into SSR points for deposit.


I'm ok with SSR. For Orlando, my mom can see SSR and OKW with her Marriott gold week deposit. My friend who has a Platinum week with Marriott has been able to see AKV and BLT too.


----------



## The_MT

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 696996


Do you know if AKV has the same discount as OKW/SSR?


----------



## Huskerpaul

The_MT said:


> I'm ok with SSR. For Orlando, my mom can see SSR and OKW with her Marriott gold week deposit. My friend who has a Platinum week with Marriott has been able to see AKV and BLT too.


Good to hear.  I'm waiting on a Grande Vista Platinum week contract to be activated by Marriott.  I heard back on ROFR in three days.  Big change from my excruciating DVC ROFR experience.


----------



## Ginamarie

The_MT said:


> Do you know if AKV has the same discount as OKW/SSR?




No discount on AKV at this time.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Whitneyleigh10---$165-$22074-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 125/23- sent 7/26
> 
> First 2 SSR were taken so decided to attempt a purchase at our favorite resort…third times a charm?


Well ROFR monster snagged this one today!! I’m thinking about taking a break after 3 failed attempts this summer. I swear the mouse is messing with me!!


----------



## disfam15

Sorry to hear of the CCV contracts taken today!!  My info must be stuck on the bottom of the pile because I still haven't heard anything yet!!


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK---$115-$23000-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 8/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF '23- sent 7/14 - taken 8/26

We assumed this was likely to be the case, but as with last time, we were happy to role the dice and know that at the worst, we were helping out someone who wanted to sell their contract. Now it is off to be purchased by the Mouse.

And we have already got an offer accepted and into ROFR on a replacement! Same Use Year as our original contract at BLT too, so probably better.

MaleficentUK---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 229/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing - sent 8/26


----------



## disfam15

disfam15---$160-$16729-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25
Officially taken-not a good day for CCV


----------



## The_MT

Huskerpaul said:


> Good to hear.  I'm waiting on a Grande Vista Platinum week contract to be activated by Marriott.  I heard back on ROFR in three days.  Big change from my excruciating DVC ROFR experience.


I think there are restrictions for exchanging amongst Orlando timeshares but I don’t know all the details, you may want to look into that


----------



## The_MT

Ginamarie said:


> No discount on AKV at this time.


Ah, ok thank you!


----------



## EricLaurie

disfam15 said:


> disfam15---$160-$16729-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25
> Officially taken-not a good day for CCV


Sorry to hear this. Stupid ROFR


----------



## KimMcGowan

Oh man , I am now VERY worried about my $168 CCV offer that I am waiting to hear about.


----------



## Sunnyore

Argh looks like all the longer wait times contracts have indeed been taken. I’m at day 45 so it doesn’t look good for me. I feel like there’s quite a bit less out there to bid on right now too. I might have to be brave and venture to multiple uys…


----------



## JCHDisney

pianomanzano said:


> Perusing the latest auction from one of the voldemort brokers (must not be named). Only one of their listings has a reserve price that's met (an AKL at $145/point--which doesn't include the $250 they charge the winning bidder). Was looking at the history of the bids and the person outbid themselves from $140 to $145/pt lol. Those gotta be some drunk bids or something because they were done within 2 minutes of each other at 2am!


Guilty 

Not 2am for us though...we are in the UK haha! We wanted to meet reserve so we knew it would be accepted by seller & then really just wanted to increase our chances to pass rofr so know we haven’t got the best deal. Tried once with a good deal & the rofr sniped it


----------



## NVDISFamily

hereforthechurros said:


> CCV seems to be on the chopping block a lot lately.



Sucks, but a good thing for my sanity and my dues budget. I have this dream of going in for a ninja purchase of a stripped CCV contract at 140 a point....... But I can wait a few more months.

Team - if I don't need the points soon. It's better to buy a stripped contract in Q1 (assuming I get little points and/or ask the buyer to pay the dues)? Waiting until Q1 will be negotiating the dues for 2023 right?


----------



## JCHDisney

JCHDisney---$145-$14500-110-AKV-Feb-68/21, 95/22, 110/23, 110/24- $250 auction fee. 8/26 

Here we go again! Wasn’t really trying to get a deal this time just want to get past ROFR & really want AKV!  Works out about $147 a point if you take into account auction fee!


----------



## TinkB278

Is Disney rofring most AKV contracts still? I found one I’m very interested in but if the timing isn’t great. I was planning on adding on more direct RIV points before end of September so I could get the extra 2021 points but having a contract awaiting riff might mess this up for me. I could miss out on the AKV contract and would also miss out on the bonus points if I heard back and bought direct after 10/1.


----------



## discreet

ROFR passed my AKV $140/point a few days ago. While browsing this thread I noticed ROFR grabbed at leat 3 other AKV contracts in the same batch. They were all slightly lower than 140. I don't know if $140 is Disney's line in the sand for AKV or if I was just lucky.


----------



## TinkB278

discreet said:


> ROFR passed my AKV $140/point a few days ago. While browsing this thread I noticed ROFR grabbed at leat 3 other AKV contracts in the same batch. They were all slightly lower than 140. I don't know if $140 is Disney's line in the sand for AKV or if I was just lucky.


I was really hoping to pay around $130 for AKV so maybe just adding on some direct at riviera is the way to go. Doesn’t sound like $130 would stand much of a chance.


----------



## Nursemanit

NVDISFamily said:


> Sucks, but a good thing for my sanity and my dues budget. I have this dream of going in for a ninja purchase of a stripped CCV contract at 140 a point....... But I can wait a few more months.
> 
> Team - if I don't need the points soon. It's better to buy a stripped contract in Q1 (assuming I get little points and/or ask the buyer to pay the dues)? Waiting until Q1 will be negotiating the dues for 2023 right?


I will only do stripped contracts in the future - my PVB contract is fully stripped and it is stress free - when it shows up it shows up. I don't get points on it until Oct 2023 anyway. But getting a seller to.come down the value of the stripped points is hard.


----------



## The_MT

NVDISFamily said:


> Sucks, but a good thing for my sanity and my dues budget. I have this dream of going in for a ninja purchase of a stripped CCV contract at 140 a point....... But I can wait a few more months.
> 
> Team - if I don't need the points soon. It's better to buy a stripped contract in Q1 (assuming I get little points and/or ask the buyer to pay the dues)? Waiting until Q1 will be negotiating the dues for 2023 right?


You could make an offer on a contract before Q1 and negotiate the 2023 dues, especially if the contract is stripped. Seller could give you a credit for the dues and then you use that to pay the dues in January. That’s what I did a couple months ago on an AKV contract that had only 57 out of 100 of the 2023 points.


----------



## Ginamarie

NVDISFamily said:


> Sucks, but a good thing for my sanity and my dues budget. I have this dream of going in for a ninja purchase of a stripped CCV contract at 140 a point....... But I can wait a few more months.
> 
> Team - if I don't need the points soon. It's better to buy a stripped contract in Q1 (assuming I get little points and/or ask the buyer to pay the dues)? Waiting until Q1 will be negotiating the dues for 2023 right?


I think some of the best deals come about from November to January because people want to unload the contracts before they have to pay any more dues.
You can always negotiate on the dues depending on whether you’re stripped or not and how badly. my resale contracts have always been loaded and I try to get sellers to be responsible for the old dues so it’s basically free points in my pocket.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ginamarie said:


> I think some of the best deals come about from November to January because people want to unload the contracts before they have to pay any more dues.
> You can always negotiate on the dues depending on whether you’re stripped or not and how badly. my resale contracts have always been loaded and I try to get sellers to be responsible for the old dues so it’s basically free points in my pocket.


Preach it sister!  The best values are always in the loaded contracts.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Even on vacation, I love reading this thread, all 12 catch-up pages while having coffee and watching DCA wake up. I love this ROFR group!


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Even on vacation, I love reading this thread, all 12 catch-up pages while having coffee and watching DCA wake up. I love this ROFR group!
> 
> View attachment 697242


NICE! But..... please trim those trees Disney 

I think we have our first stay in that general area in April.


----------



## Brian Noble

The_MT said:


> I think there are restrictions for exchanging amongst Orlando timeshares


That is correct. You cannot use an Orlando-area deposit to exchange into an Orlando DVC resort.

But, there are plenty of other reasons for owning a Marriott trader. Marriott has an internal preference period on deposits. For the first several weeks after a unit is deposited, only another Marriott can exchange into it. That means non-Marriott owners are very unlikely to exchange into high-demand weeks (think larger units on Maui and Kauai, summer Hilton Head oceanfront, larger units for spring break in S. Florida oceanfront, etc.)

More broadly: it's usually a mistake to buy a timeshare with _one specific_ _exchange target_ in mind, because the rules are constantly changing. Exchange is better thought of as an opportunistic bonus that helps add some variety and flexibility to an underlying ownership I've had good luck with both RCI and II over the years, but it's definitely been more of a spin-the-wheel thing than "Here is our concrete plan."


----------



## quakerlaw

quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22, taken 8/25

Honestly shocked by this. Thought we would pass for sure.


----------



## Huskerpaul

Brian Noble said:


> That is correct. You cannot use an Orlando-area deposit to exchange into an Orlando DVC resort.
> 
> But, there are plenty of other reasons for owning a Marriott trader. Marriott has an internal preference period on deposits. For the first several weeks after a unit is deposited, only another Marriott can exchange into it. That means non-Marriott owners are very unlikely to exchange into high-demand weeks (think larger units on Maui and Kauai, summer Hilton Head oceanfront, larger units for spring break in S. Florida oceanfront, etc.)
> 
> More broadly: it's usually a mistake to buy a timeshare with _one specific_ _exchange target_ in mind, because the rules are constantly changing. Exchange is better thought of as an opportunistic bonus that helps add some variety and flexibility to an underlying ownership I've had good luck with both RCI and II over the years, but it's definitely been more of a spin-the-wheel thing than "Here is our concrete plan."


Could someone use II ePlus to say first trade a Grande Vista week for a Marriott week in Palm Springs and then use the ePlus to retrade back into Orlando DVC? Or does the underlying Orlando restriction continue to follow the deposited week no matter how many trades it goes through?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Huskerpaul said:


> Could someone use II ePlus to say fist trade a Grande Vista week for a Marriott week in Palm Springs and then use the ePlus to retrade back into Orlando DVC? Or does the underlying Orlando restriction continue to follow the deposited week no matter how


This is why I never borrow, walk, or waitlist...LOL That would leave me


----------



## Brian Noble

Huskerpaul said:


> Or does the underlying Orlando restriction continue to follow the deposited week


I don't think anyone has tested this, but I assume it will. For example, if you paid a size upgrade fee on the original exchange, ePlus into a smaller unit, and then back into a larger one, you don't have to pay the fee a second time.

(Plus, this is there because Disney wants it there. If this _is_ a loophole, it won't last long.)


----------



## BWoody

BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25

Didn't even bother negotiating this one. Saving a few hundred dollars isn't worth the anxiety of waking the ROFR monster who seems to start stirring below 140. Credit on the used points in 23. My goal was more AKV and don't spend more than 15k. The way I see it is I get 30 more points/year than if I went direct. Nothing is official until it is official, but this would bring me to 225 total. Hello 1 BR


----------



## Jlo85

Jlo85---$129-$16275-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 222/23, 120/24- sent 8/26


----------



## DonMacGregor

BWoody said:


> BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25
> 
> Didn't even bother negotiating this one. Saving a few hundred dollars isn't worth the anxiety of waking the ROFR monster who seems to start stirring below 140. Credit on the used points in 23. My goal was more AKV and don't spend more than 15k. The way I see it is I get 30 more points/year than if I went direct. Nothing is official until it is official, but this would bring me to 225 total. Hello 1 BR



I've now begun envisioning the ROFR monster as Smaug, sitting on a mountain of treasure, and potential DVC buyers as Hobbits trying to sneak in to discover his/her weakness...


"You want to buy it for how much?"


----------



## Jaydee51

Jaydee51---$137-$14605-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 125/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25


----------



## BWoody

DonMacGregor said:


> I've now begun envisioning the ROFR monster as Smaug, sitting on a mountain of treasure, and potential DVC buyers as Hobbits trying to sneak in to discover his/her weakness...
> 
> View attachment 697278
> "You want to buy it for how much?"


Haha! That is basically what I was picturing in my head. Perfect!


----------



## DisneyKim41

quakerlaw said:


> quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22, taken 8/25
> 
> Honestly shocked by this. Thought we would pass for sure.


I really wonder what's up with them taking BLT.


----------



## JCHDisney

TinkB278 said:


> I was really hoping to pay around $130 for AKV so maybe just adding on some direct at riviera is the way to go. Doesn’t sound like $130 would stand much of a chance.





BWoody said:


> BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25
> 
> Didn't even bother negotiating this one. Saving a few hundred dollars isn't worth the anxiety of waking the ROFR monster who seems to start stirring below 140. Credit on the used points in 23. My goal was more AKV and don't spend more than 15k. The way I see it is I get 30 more points/year than if I went direct. Nothing is official until it is official, but this would bring me to 225 total. Hello 1 BR


We've just done similar!! We didn’t want to wake the ROFR monster again after our last cheeky offer that we knew was too risky!


----------



## Chia1974

quakerlaw said:


> quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22, taken 8/25
> 
> Honestly shocked by this. Thought we would pass for sure.


Shocking! Is this the highest ROFR besides VGC? Wait they aren’t ROFRing VGC anyway!


----------



## princesscinderella

I definitely think POLY2 will be part of POLY1 with them making them part of the new DVC promos on points there for a sold out resort.  Either that or they must have a bunch of foreclosure points as they really haven’t been buying Poly back


----------



## Sunnyore

Chia1974 said:


> Shocking! Is this the highest ROFR besides VGC? Wait they aren’t ROFRing VGC anyway!


I thought the highest BLT taken in June was $184… might have to wait for the feeding frenzy to stop to try again.


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> I definitely think POLY2 will be part of POLY1 with them making them part of the new DVC promos on points there for a sold out resort.  Either that or they must have a bunch of foreclosure points as they really haven’t been buying Poly back



And I see it as the opposite.   They don’t need to have PVB points in stock because they won’t be the same as  to the Poly tower points.  So get rid of what they can now.


----------



## princesscinderella

Sandisw said:


> And I see it as the opposite.   They don’t need to have PVB points in stock because they won’t be the same as  to the Poly tower points.  So get rid of what they can now.


Good point too.  I can’t wait to find out


----------



## wdw4rfam

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How hard am I going to kick myself for getting a second use year?
> 
> Our contracts are all June, but found a Dec small add on AUL with some banked points for a good price


I have 3. I like it because with separate UY, you can buy OTU points for all 3. So I can buy 72. That way I can buy them when I need them but don’t have the commitment of owning more. Our kids are getting older so we won’t need those bigger rooms when it’s just us. I also have 3 resorts so we always have 11 month advantage at our 3 favorites. I find it super easy if I want to combine points, a quick call and I can transfer the points over to another contract to book one reservation.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> And I see it as the opposite.   They don’t need to have PVB points in stock because they won’t be the same as  to the Poly tower points.  So get rid of what they can now.


I think I have to agree with this. It’s a brand new build different from VGF2


----------



## wdw4rfam

princesscinderella said:


> Good point too.  I can’t wait to find out


It’s crazy how no matter what way you look at it, you can see it going in either direction.
1. They aren’t buying back because they are going to combine them and they are going to have enough new points to sell. 
2. They aren’t buying back because they are going to separate them and who is going to want poly 1 points when they can buy poly 2?
Except for me I have zero interest in the tower and love the original poly. So I bought and am hoping they keep them separate so I am not competing with more people at the 11 month window. when all of those people buy in at the minimum wanting studios and realizing that there aren’t that many because we all know that those are the first that book up everywhere


----------



## Nursemanit

They would not care about stock if PVB 2 was going to be separate. And they would RoFR like CCV. 

There really is no upside for DVC to make a new association financially.


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> They would not care about stock if PVB 2 was going to be separate. And they would RoFR like CCV.
> 
> There really is no upside for DVC to make a new association financially.



Keeping restrictions for the long term benefits them as they want to  move people to direct when more resorts have the…and make resale seem less valuabld.

If its the same, then no need to buy direct to stay there as one can pick up cheaper resale points.

Its going to come down to those…if they abandon that idea, then I agree it makes no sense to make it new…but they have not removed them from RIV…which they could if they were really concerned.

So, I think it’s a wait and see because there are pros and cons to it all from DVDs perspective. If it was a simple decision, they would have announced it upfront.


----------



## Royal Consort

Nursemanit said:


> They would not care about stock if PVB 2 was going to be separate. And they would RoFR like CCV.
> 
> There really is no upside for DVC to make a new association financially.


Of course there is! Same association: I can go and pick up resale, save a bundle and waltz in to a swanky brand new room. Disney made nothing.

All the existing Poly owners now snap up their brand new one bedrooms leaving availability issues. This place is getting its own car park and own port cochere. Looking more like an independent resort. Disney has also said that new resorts will have restrictions... I've heard nothing further from the company to assume any different.


----------



## Nursemanit

Royal Consort said:


> Of course there is! Same association: I can go and pick up resale, save a bundle and waltz in to a swanky brand new room. Disney made nothing.
> 
> All the existing Poly owners now snap up their brand new one bedrooms leaving availability issues. This place is getting its own car park and own port cochere. Looking more like an independent resort. Disney has also said that new resorts will have restrictions... I've heard nothing further from the company to assume any different.


This is what everyone gets wrong - 100% of points are sold directly from Disney.  There are no resale points on the market that were not already sold by Disney.  They already made their profit off of the Poly 1 points and they don't care if you sell them back and forth to each other.

They will create around 5 million new points and they will sell every one of them as they are not competing against resale. There are only 16,000 resale points on the market right now DVC will sell 80,000 / month. Just like resales are not currently hurting VGF or any other resort that sold since OKW.

Items sell better when sales are uncomplicated by things like restrictions.

edit - Disney was also very careful not to announce it as a "new resort" but an expansion


----------



## BamaGuy44

Nursemanit said:


> This is what everyone gets wrong - 100% of points are sold directly from Disney.  There are no resale points on the market that were not already sold by Disney.  They already made their profit off of the Poly 1 points and they don't care if you sell them back and forth to each other.
> 
> They will create around 5 million new points and they will sell every one of them as they are not competing against resale. There are only 16,000 resale points on the market right now DVC will sell 80,000 / month. Just like resales are not currently hurting VGF or any other resort that sold since OKW.
> 
> Items sell better when sales are uncomplicated by things like restrictions.
> 
> edit - Disney was also very careful not to announce it as a "new resort" but an expansion


All that applied when RIV went on sale, yet they still chose to restrict the points. There were clearly other motivations in play besides selling the  points as fast as they could. They believed they'd make more profit in the long run on restricted points vs non-restricted. Whether it's had the effect they hoped for, none of us can say. Probably hard to even measure it since all of Disney shut down right after it opened. 

If they still feel restricted points are the best strategy going forward, I don't see how they would pass up the chance to create 5 million more of them. I haven't seen anything that makes me think they have reconsidered their strategy, but who knows. Personally I'll be shocked if Poly2 isn't separate, but they've shocked me before


----------



## Sandisw

Nursemanit said:


> This is what everyone gets wrong - 100% of points are sold directly from Disney.  There are no resale points on the market that were not already sold by Disney.  They already made their profit off of the Poly 1 points and they don't care if you sell them back and forth to each other.
> 
> They will create around 5 million new points and they will sell every one of them as they are not competing against resale. There are only 16,000 resale points on the market right now DVC will sell 80,000 / month. Just like resales are not currently hurting VGF or any other resort that sold since OKW.
> 
> Items sell better when sales are uncomplicated by things like restrictions.
> 
> edit - Disney was also very careful not to announce it as a "new resort" but an expansion



They were clear to announce it as an expansion of Poly Village Resort, but not an expansion of PVB.

So, just like CCV and BRV are both located at the same cash resort, it’s not out of the realm that this could be an expansion of DVC offerings at the Poly and be a new resort.

I think it was certainly interesting to announce it right as they were starting direct sales for VGF.  Maybe planting the seed that only way to guarantee access to it was direct…resale could be restricted, without saying that.

I think the only thing we all agree on is that no matter how you interpret the info put out there, it can support either decision..which is what I think DVD wanted.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> NICE! But..... please trim those trees Disney
> 
> I think we have our first stay in that general area in April.


I love these trees. I’m only on the 3rd floor though so if you get something higher, you should have a better view.  TBH, I think I like the other side of the wing better. The park noise is constant if you don’t mind that sort of thing.


----------



## Nursemanit

BamaGuy44 said:


> All that applied when RIV went on sale, yet they still chose to restrict the points. There were clearly other motivations in play besides selling the  points as fast as they could. They believed they'd make more profit in the long run on restricted points vs non-restricted. Whether it's had the effect they hoped for, none of us can say. Probably hard to even measure it since all of Disney shut down right after it opened.
> 
> If they still feel restricted points are the best strategy going forward, I don't see how they would pass up the chance to create 5 million more of them. I haven't seen anything that makes me think they have reconsidered their strategy, but who knows. Personally I'll be shocked if Poly2 isn't separate, but they've shocked me before


They did pass it up with VGF - they could have easily made it separate just like BR/CCV - and they may very well with PVB 2 - but they will not make more money and they risk slower sales.


----------



## Royal Consort

Nursemanit said:


> This is what everyone gets wrong - 100% of points are sold directly from Disney.  There are no resale points on the market that were not already sold by Disney.  They already made their profit off of the Poly 1 points and they don't care if you sell them back and forth to each other.


I think they care a great deal. This is demonstrated by the imposition of restrictions and Disney continuing to restrict resale further and further. As far as Disney is concerned a resale contract sold is money they are missing.


----------



## Nursemanit

Royal Consort said:


> I think they care a great deal. This is demonstrated by the imposition of restrictions and Disney continuing to restrict resale further and further. As far as Disney is concerned a resale contract sold is money they are missing.


They can not make more money off that resale - they already sold it. They would have to buy it back and raise the price to make money - which they do to a very limited extent.


----------



## Royal Consort

Nursemanit said:


> They can not make more money off that resale - they already sold it. They would have to buy it back and raise the price to make money - which they do to a very limited extent.


But they can make money from me direct instead of me buying resale. If I am buying Poly, I can either buy resale or direct. Disney want me to buy direct. Resale will compete with their market and therefore they want to establish a point of difference. Poly resale not being used at 11 months at the new tower is part of that point of difference.


----------



## Sandisw

Royal Consort said:


> But they can make money from me direct instead of me buying resale. If I am buying Poly, I can either buy resale or direct. Disney want me to buy direct. Resale will compete with their market and therefore they want to establish a point of difference. Poly resale not being used at 11 months at the new tower is part of that point of difference.



And to add, the more people who do buy direct, the faster the resort sells out.

That means they can pay off any loans faster and then expand and build more DVC resorts to sell sooner…which is what helps them to increase their profits over time. 

So while a resort does have a finite number of points to sell, the speed in which it sells can be important.

Plus, a Poly tower with restrictions, being a MK resort may have an easier time selling at a faster pace than RIV.


----------



## Nursemanit

Royal Consort said:


> But they can make money from me direct instead of me buying resale. If I am buying Poly, I can either buy resale or direct. Disney want me to buy direct. Resale will compete with their market and therefore they want to establish a point of difference. Poly resale not being used at 11 months at the new tower is part of that point of difference.


No - they are different products. Look at VGF. 12k in resale on the market but Disney sold 75k last month. And go back in time before RR and they always outsold resale. 

They will make the 207/a point on PVB if they don't restrict - They will make 207/point if they do. 

If resale restrictions were driving people to direct sales -They would announce right now that PVB will be restricted. 

I think the restriction experiment at RR had mixed results so they are keeping their options open.


----------



## Nursemanit

Nursemanit said:


> No - they are different products. Look at VGF. 12k in resale on the market but Disney sold 75k last month. And go back in time before RR and they always outsold resale.
> 
> They will make the 207/a point on PVB if they don't restrict - They will make 207/point if they do.
> 
> If resale restrictions were driving people to direct sales -They would announce right now that PVB will be restricted.
> 
> I think the restriction experiment at RR had mixed results so they are keeping their options open.


Also, I just bought 250 direct restricted points - but they had to discount them to 182 a point to get me to bite.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Nursemanit said:


> I think the restriction experiment at RR had mixed results so they are keeping their options open.


We'll know soon enough. The first canary in the mine will likely be VDH. If VDH is not restricted, than I wonder what will happen. I'm guessing they might change their mind about the whole thing. One could hope.


----------



## Nursemanit

NVDISFamily said:


> We'll know soon enough. The first canary in the mine will likely be VDH. If VDH is not restricted, than I wonder what will happen. I'm guessing they might change their mind about the whole thing. One could hope.


I don't want to get scolded again - so this will be my last post ( and both sides of this argument do have merit) 

I think GC and VDH have default restrictions - let's face it  - I am not getting a studio for a week at GC without owing it and the resale is so close to the actual price that restrictions are not even in play.


----------



## quakerlaw

Just feeding the ROFR monster with this one, but was too good to pass up. Never know!

quakerlaw---$145-$23954-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 133/23, 160/24- sent 8/26


----------



## Red Dog Run

quakerlaw said:


> Just feeding the ROFR monster with this one, but was too good to pass up. Never know!
> 
> quakerlaw---$145-$23954-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 133/23, 160/24- sent 8/26


agree- if I'm "browsing" and can afford it, I'll bid on one like this and just wait and see


----------



## Unclelude

Reading all of our thoughts on restrictions and how Disney factors them into the equation... Prompted me to think of this...

Does Disney view a 'direct resale' ie points that are up for sale that currently have no restrictions on them (blue card points)... As less/more valuable to them wrt ROFR? ... since once they are sold 3rd party they no longer have to 'pay' perks on them... but if they ROFR blue card points, it doesn't 'cost' them more in perks.

Would be interesting to see the math on rate of ROFR against blue card vs white card points

(Or ROFR is just the drunk lady throwing darts)


----------



## DVCsloth

Not sure why Disney would make it the same association? Just buy it resale for 25% less. I know I wouldn't even consider buying direct if it is the same association. They will share amenities like CCV/BRV, but my money is on separate association all the way.


----------



## Chia1974

DVCsloth said:


> Not sure why Disney would make it the same association? Just buy it resale for 25% less. I know I wouldn't even consider buying direct if it is the same association. They will share amenities like CCV/BRV, but my money is on separate association all the way.


Poly2 has to be a separate association. Unlike VGF2, it’ll have different size villas, restaurants and amenities.


----------



## Sandisw

Unclelude said:


> Reading all of our thoughts on restrictions and how Disney factors them into the equation... Prompted me to think of this...
> 
> Does Disney view a 'direct resale' ie points that are up for sale that currently have no restrictions on them (blue card points)... As less/more valuable to them wrt ROFR? ... since once they are sold 3rd party they no longer have to 'pay' perks on them... but if they ROFR blue card points, it doesn't 'cost' them more in perks.
> 
> Would be interesting to see the math on rate of ROFR against blue card vs white card points
> 
> (Or ROFR is just the drunk lady throwing darts)



I am not sure that plays a role because an owner may have other contracts that make them eliglbe.

One of the reasons to buy direct is to be eligible for the extras.  Since DVD wants people to buy direct, they are increasing those eligible.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27

Looking at resale sites is dangerous…


----------



## princesscinderella

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27
> 
> Looking at resale sites is dangerous…


I have the same problem I’m trying to stay off the resale sites.


----------



## pianomanzano

These ROFR threads are just as dangerous! Gets me motivated to place an offer. That’s how we ended up adding on the Grand Flo points back in March!


----------



## The_MT

princesscinderella said:


> I have the same problem I’m trying to stay off the resale sites.


“Trying” is the key word. I’m also trying!


----------



## pamkat1820

Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18

Faster than I thought!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27
> 
> Looking at resale sites is dangerous…


I only occasionally look at one search engine site with my search parameters saved. That way I only see listings for resorts I already own and my one UY. Keeps things much safer that roaming multiple resale sites.


----------



## hereforthechurros

pamkat1820 said:


> Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18
> 
> Faster than I thought!


Seeing a lot of 22 days ROFRs lately. Like if they're going to pass, they're passing them more quickly.


----------



## CDN Prince Charming

CDN Prince Charming---$115-$18877-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 22/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 8/27

as it would be a nice 25th Anniversary present to each other.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Hello team ROFR. I just posted this info in the VGC thread but I figure I might as well post it here too for all of us addicted to shopping for points. Got a call from my guide that there are a bucket of 300+ VGC points available for direct purchase. I was tempted to buy a small 50 point contract, but decided to keep my pennies I'm saving for VDH or CCV. Yes direct at VGC is insane, but if you just need 25 or 50 points those small contracts are rare for VGC and go for a premium that narrows the delta between resale and direct. If you need a few VGC points direct, or if you have unlimited buckets of cash to spend, might want to call your guide.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Hello team ROFR. I just posted this info in the VGC thread but I figure I might as well post it here too for all of us addicted to shopping for points. Got a call from my guide that there are a bucket of 300+ VGC points available for direct purchase. I was tempted to buy a small 50 point contract, but decided to keep my pennies I'm saving for VDH or CCV. Yes direct at VGC is insane, but if you just need 25 or 50 points those small contracts are rare for VGC and go for a premium that narrows the delta between resale and direct. If you need a few VGC points direct, or if you have unlimited buckets of cash to spend, might want to call your guide.


Or just buy more VGC resale


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> Or just buy more VGC resale


Yep agree. I'd only buy direct if you were in a weird spot and an extra 25/50 points would help a lot. Those smaller contracts seem to go for a premium of 290+ a point and are rare on the market.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

NVDISFamily said:


> Yep agree. I'd only buy direct if you were in a weird spot and an extra 25/50 points would help a lot. Those smaller contracts seem to go for a premium of 290+ a point and are rare on the market.


Yeah but VGC points charts are stratospherically high and a 25 point contract would be useless. You’d be better off getting a larger resale contract instead


----------



## DVCsloth

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah but VGC points charts are stratospherically high and a 25 point contract would be useless. You’d be better off getting a larger resale contract instead


Is it possible that direct points would be less than resale?


----------



## NVDISFamily

HIRyeDVC said:


> stratospherically high


What you need to be to buy VGC in the first place


----------



## NVDISFamily

DVCsloth said:


> Is it possible that direct points would be less than resale?


Likely nope. Resale at any reasonable quantity seems to be 255 to 265 a point right now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVCsloth said:


> Is it possible that direct points would be less than resale?


A few months ago, I saw some 50 point resale contracts that sold for $310pp, about the same as direct. But not anymore.


----------



## DVCsloth

NVDISFamily said:


> Hello team ROFR. I just posted this info in the VGC thread but I figure I might as well post it here too for all of us addicted to shopping for points. Got a call from my guide that there are a bucket of 300+ VGC points available for direct purchase. I was tempted to buy a small 50 point contract, but decided to keep my pennies I'm saving for VDH or CCV. Yes direct at VGC is insane, but if you just need 25 or 50 points those small contracts are rare for VGC and go for a premium that narrows the delta between resale and direct. If you need a few VGC points direct, or if you have unlimited buckets of cash to spend, might want to call your guide.


Is VGC $300 direct? Seems to be quite a few available resale lately. I hadn't looked lately, but there are a pretty good amount of them listed and some as reduced.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Same here!


----------



## BeachClub2014

Same here!


DonMacGregor said:


> I only occasionally look at one search engine site with my search parameters saved. That way I only see listings for resorts I already own and my one UY. Keeps things much safer that roaming multiple resale sites.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DVCsloth said:


> Is VGC $300 direct? Seems to be quite a few available resale lately. I hadn't looked lately, but there are a pretty good amount of them listed and some as reduced.


I believe its $315 direct.


----------



## geargrinder

DonMacGregor said:


> I only occasionally look at one search engine site with my search parameters saved. That way I only see listings for resorts I already own and my one UY. Keeps things much safer that roaming multiple resale sites.


I do the same, except that I frequently move the parameters around to test some different purchase ideas.


----------



## Deranged Hermit

I've only recently started to follow these threads.  It seems like there hasn't been much activity the last few weeks as opposed to months past.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

I’m on team same association for Poly. I look at it more like Kidani/Jambo than CCV/BRV. Someone mentioned earlier that they would only consider Poly2 if it’s a different association but I would only really consider Poly2 if it’s the same association. I intentionally only bought a small amount of Poly points resale recently because I’d like to bulk up with direct points when DVC starts the pre-sale rate. I want the blue card and would like one contract with points that can be used anywhere. I also want the Poly points I just bought to be the contract that I can dig into if we come up short one year because of an upgraded view/room/whatever after I’ve used all of the Poly2 points without needing to wait until 7 months for OTU points. If Poly2 isn’t part of the same association then I’m more likely to look to the EPCOT resorts as a next buy and just bank the current Poly points to use every other year. Like others have said, who knows what Disney will do and I could be very wrong. I’m just hoping it’s the same association.


----------



## Paul Stupin

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’m on team same association for Poly. I look at it more like Kidani/Jambo than CCV/BRV. Someone mentioned earlier that they would only consider Poly2 if it’s a different association but I would only really consider Poly2 if it’s the same association. I intentionally only bought a small amount of Poly points resale recently because I’d like to bulk up with direct points when DVC starts the pre-sale rate. I want the blue card and would like one contract with points that can be used anywhere. I also want the Poly points I just bought to be the contract that I can dig into if we come up short one year because of an upgraded view/room/whatever after I’ve used all of the Poly2 points without needing to wait until 7 months for OTU points. If Poly2 isn’t part of the same association then I’m more likely to look to the EPCOT resorts as a next buy and just bank the current Poly points to use every other year. Like others have said, who knows what Disney will do and I could be very wrong. I’m just hoping it’s the same association.


I’m hoping the exact opposite. Not a fan of Poly1 but totally a fan of the design and aesthetic of Poly2! Just doesn’t make sense to me that Disney would construct from the ground up what looks to be an amazing new resort, and then allow the zillions of Poly1 owners to use their millions of points to book the new accommodations without having to pay a dime, or allow new buyers to buy Poly1 resale, at a discount, instead of direct to book the new tower either. Both scenarios give DVD zero return on an investment of, no doubt, hundreds of millions of dollars.

For me, the arguments that we’ve all read regarding VGF2, or Poly1 buyers rushing to pay for extra points, don’t have much validity. So I’m looking forward to Poly2 having its own association. Who knows if I’m right, but at least it makes sense to me!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

AKVDisneyFan said:


> I’m on team same association for Poly. I look at it more like Kidani/Jambo than CCV/BRV. Someone mentioned earlier that they would only consider Poly2 if it’s a different association but I would only really consider Poly2 if it’s the same association. I intentionally only bought a small amount of Poly points resale recently because I’d like to bulk up with direct points when DVC starts the pre-sale rate. I want the blue card and would like one contract with points that can be used anywhere. I also want the Poly points I just bought to be the contract that I can dig into if we come up short one year because of an upgraded view/room/whatever after I’ve used all of the Poly2 points without needing to wait until 7 months for OTU points. If Poly2 isn’t part of the same association then I’m more likely to look to the EPCOT resorts as a next buy and just bank the current Poly points to use every other year. Like others have said, who knows what Disney will do and I could be very wrong. I’m just hoping it’s the same association.


The only reason I believe it might be the same association is the 2066 expiration. It’s still long enough for Disney to sell the new tower with 44-45 years of contract left.


----------



## ehh

I think if the decision is based solely on precedent we'll probably see it in the same association. The only new association was CCV being separate from VWL/BRV. Despite that, the points chart is identical for corresponding accommodations when they really didn't need to (and probably shouldn't have?). I strongly suspect they went with a separate association because of the 2042 expiration of VWL/BRV, which would only provide 25 years of points/membership for CCV buyers when sales started in 2017 and would be a solid deterrent to sales.

Meanwhile, Kidani/Jambo, Treehouses/SSR, and VGF2/VGF all had 40+ years of points/membership for their add-ons/2nd waves. Poly2 will have more than 40 years (barring *major* setbacks in construction) and could be part of the Poly1 association without risking sales due to a 'short' contract.

I don't put much weight into 'they get nothing for their investment by allowing Poly1 owners to use Poly2' arguments--they're creating the same number of points in the resort regardless and they will sell the same number in the end. Rate of sale might be different, but the total number of points they sell will not be changed by whether Poly1 owners have access or not.

With that in mind, the rate of sale comes down to a contest of whether these two factors combine to be a net boost or net drag on sales:
- Poly1 rooms (and the massive number of studios) also being available for Poly2 buyers (probably a boost considering how popular studios are)
- Poly1 owners opting out of purchasing Poly2 because they already have enough Poly points (probably a drag)

On its face, I think those two factors are a net boost in sales, but only slightly. But it's really dependent on the room distribution of Poly2 as I'm assuming the large inventory of Poly studios would be a positive to Poly1+2 buyers.

The general direction recently is studio-heavy (see: VGF2+VGF, Poly1, VDH). Copper Creek has major studio booking problems during many months of the year due to only having ~13% of points allocated to studios with the anchor of 32% of points in cabins. I think they know they can't do that again. Riviera does a little better with closer to 20% of points allocated (very dependent on LOs) to studios/tower studios and have no cabin/bungalow anchors; this is the bare minimum a resort should have for studios these days.

If Poly2 has a healthy number of studios on its own, it'll likely be its own association and all the perks DVD gets from that: can push the points calendar more aggressively (Theme Park views anyone?) and allow them to implement resale restrictions. However, they also did push the points chart forward a bit with VGF2 Resort Studio Theme Park View rooms, so there might not be much there driving a new association.

If Poly2 is studio-lite, then clearly they're going to lean on Poly1's large inventory of studios and use Poly2 to expand offerings into 1BR/2BR/GV. An inverse of VGF2.

As a Poly1 owner I hope for a shared association. I started writing this post not optimistic about that, but after writing it all down, I think it will likely be a shared association. Either way I'm probably going to buy points for it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m hoping the exact opposite. Not a fan of Poly1 but totally a fan of the design and aesthetic of Poly2! Just doesn’t make sense to me that Disney would construct from the ground up what looks to be an amazing new resort, and then allow the zillions of Poly1 owners to use their millions of points to book the new accommodations without having to pay a dime, or allow new buyers to buy Poly1 resale, at a discount, instead of direct to book the new tower either. Both scenarios give DVD zero return on an investment of, no doubt, hundreds of millions of dollars.
> 
> For me, the arguments that we’ve all read regarding VGF2, or Poly1 buyers rushing to pay for extra points, don’t have much validity. So I’m looking forward to Poly2 having its own association. Who knows if I’m right, but at least it makes sense to me!


Editing this for clarity: I don’t think that people would be buying Poly1 at a discount on the resale market when Poly2 points are released for sale. Traditionally, the early promo rates make it worth it to not buy resale.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

ehh said:


> I think if the decision is based solely on precedent we'll probably see it in the same association. The only new association was CCV being separate from VWL/BRV. Despite that, the points chart is identical for corresponding accommodations when they really didn't need to (and probably shouldn't have?). I strongly suspect they went with a separate association because of the 2042 expiration of VWL/BRV, which would only provide 25 years of points/membership for CCV buyers when sales started in 2017 and would be a solid deterrent to sales.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kidani/Jambo, Treehouses/SSR, and VGF2/VGF all had 40+ years of points/membership for their add-ons/2nd waves. Poly2 will have more than 40 years (barring *major* setbacks in construction) and could be part of the Poly1 association without risking sales due to a 'short' contract.
> 
> I don't put much weight into 'they get nothing for their investment by allowing Poly1 owners to use Poly2' arguments--they're creating the same number of points in the resort regardless and they will sell the same number in the end. Rate of sale might be different, but the total number of points they sell will not be changed by whether Poly1 owners have access or not.
> 
> With that in mind, the rate of sale comes down to a contest of whether these two factors combine to be a net boost or net drag on sales:
> - Poly1 rooms (and the massive number of studios) also being available for Poly2 buyers (probably a boost considering how popular studios are)
> - Poly1 owners opting out of purchasing Poly2 because they already have enough Poly points (probably a drag)
> 
> On its face, I think those two factors are a net boost in sales, but only slightly. But it's really dependent on the room distribution of Poly2 as I'm assuming the large inventory of Poly studios would be a positive to Poly1+2 buyers.
> 
> The general direction recently is studio-heavy (see: VGF2+VGF, Poly1, VDH). Copper Creek has major studio booking problems during many months of the year due to only having ~13% of points allocated to studios with the anchor of 32% of points in cabins. I think they know they can't do that again. Riviera does a little better with closer to 20% of points allocated (very dependent on LOs) to studios/tower studios and have no cabin/bungalow anchors; this is the bare minimum a resort should have for studios these days.
> 
> If Poly2 has a healthy number of studios on its own, it'll likely be its own association and all the perks DVD gets from that: can push the points calendar more aggressively (Theme Park views anyone?) and allow them to implement resale restrictions. However, they also did push the points chart forward a bit with VGF2 Resort Studio Theme Park View rooms, so there might not be much there driving a new association.
> 
> If Poly2 is studio-lite, then clearly they're going to lean on Poly1's large inventory of studios and use Poly2 to expand offerings into 1BR/2BR/GV. An inverse of VGF2.
> 
> As a Poly1 owner I hope for a shared association. I started writing this post not optimistic about that, but after writing it all down, I think it will likely be a shared association. Either way I'm probably going to buy points for it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


My impression was that the new tower will only have a few studios and that it will mostly contain larger villas. This is just what I’ve read online and I have not looked into it so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## ehh

AKVDisneyFan said:


> My impression was that the new tower will only have a few studios and that it will mostly contain larger villas. This is just what I’ve read online and I have not looked into it so take that with a grain of salt.


If this is true, it's extremely likely the same association. Being studio-lite is a recipe for dissatisfaction with the current market, especially if points charts are Poly1/VGF/RIV territory (which they should be, because it's also the Poly).


----------



## pianomanzano

If they’ll be the same association, I can’t even imagine how much the grand villas will cost! I’m sure they’ll have to make them more expensive than the insanely priced bungalows, similar to the cabins/grand villa pricing at CCV (and to a lesser extent the treehouse/GV pricing at SSR).

+1 for team separate association here!


----------



## Chia1974

With VGF2, Poly2 and possible rumors of BLT2. Why not BWV2 or BCV2? Boardwalk Inn is getting a refurbishment next year, it would be just perfect!


----------



## Sandisw

ehh said:


> If this is true, it's extremely likely the same association. Being studio-lite is a recipe for dissatisfaction with the current market, especially if points charts are Poly1/VGF/RIV territory (which they should be, because it's also the Poly).



The big reason for a new association is the resale restrictions. If they want those to stay,  the a new association is the only way they can do it.

In terms of rooms, to be studio light it means a lot of dedicated 1 and 2 bedrooms. So much better to have lock offs as part of the mix.

But, we should probably get this thread back on topic. We can revive one of the Poly threads if people can’t to continue to discuss the pros and cons and guessing for the Poly tower and it’s association status!


----------



## DVCsloth

Just my opinion, I see no chance that Disney makes this the same association. They are going to spend a ton of cash on this, and it will most likely have a balanced room selection. I think it would be hard to justify and take away the home resort booking advantage from the new resort. Millions of existing points being able to book at the new resort at 11 months would be a disaster.


----------



## DVCsloth

Sandisw said:


> The big reason for a new association is the resale restrictions. If they want those to stay,  the a new association is the only way they can do it.
> 
> In terms of rooms, to be studio light it means a lot of dedicated 1 and 2 bedrooms. So much better to have lock offs as part of the mix.
> 
> But, we should probably get this thread back on topic. We can revive one of the Poly threads if people can’t to continue to discuss the pros and cons and guessing for the Poly tower and it’s association status!


Will do, disregard last post.


----------



## flipflopmom

Deranged Hermit said:


> I've only recently started to follow these threads.  It seems like there hasn't been much activity the last few weeks as opposed to months past.


I agree. There were a bunch about a week ago, but this week seems light on news. However, our wonderful first post updater is on vacation, so that particular piece isn’t necessarily indicative of the last few weeks of activity.


----------



## arich35

How have resale prices been the past 60 days or so? Have they been coming down?


----------



## Sunnyore

arich35 said:


> How have resale prices been the past 60 days or so? Have they been coming down?


There are some decent deals out there but they are in the line of fire for ROFR.


----------



## discreet

As far as I know ROFR didn't grab any PVB in the last 12 months. They seem to be focusing on other resorts.

ROFR report July 2022


----------



## alohatok1986

My very first contract(s) officially closed today so I'll be moving over to the other thread! I bet I'll be back here soon enough through 

I'm not sure who I can and can't name as far as brokers go, but I will say the broker you use makes all the difference in the world. I would pay more for a contract through my most recent company rather than go through a couple others I tried with in the past year.


----------



## CVG

Wel, wel, wel ....... come home!

CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13, passed 8/29


----------



## Chia1974

CVG said:


> Wel, wel, wel ....... come home!
> 
> CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13, passed 8/29


That’s a really long wait!


----------



## cpyle21

CVG said:


> Wel, wel, wel ....... come home!
> 
> CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13, passed 8/29


Looks positive for my $116/point at OKW


----------



## CVG

Chia1974 said:


> That’s a really long wait!


You're telling me! I was certain that they would take it. Why make a customer wait so long? it's not sensible from a customer satisfaction perspective.


----------



## EricLaurie

CVG said:


> Wel, wel, wel ....... come home!
> 
> CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13, passed 8/29


Congratulations!  Exciting to see some pass


----------



## hglenn

CVG said:


> You're telling me! I was certain that they would take it. Why make a customer wait so long? it's not sensible from a customer satisfaction perspective.


They do not really care about customer satisfaction on resale..... there is no additional money to be made for them.....  The customer satisfaction comes with direct. LOL


----------



## Deranged Hermit

hglenn said:


> They do not really care about customer satisfaction on resale..... there is no additional money to be made for them.....  The customer satisfaction comes with direct. LOL


I don't know if this has been addressed, forgive me if it has, but I thought Disney only had 30 days to match. Why, at day 31, does the sale not go straight through


----------



## Chia1974

hglenn said:


> They do not really care about customer satisfaction on resale..... there is no additional money to be made for them.....  The customer satisfaction comes with direct. LOL


Yep! They don’t promote resale and don’t care if you wait forever.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Deranged Hermit said:


> I don't know if this has been addressed, forgive me if it has, but I thought Disney only had 30 days to match. Why, at day 31, does the sale not go straight through


No. They have until the closing date. 30 days is the minimum time period you have to provide Disney.


----------



## pianomanzano

alohatok1986 said:


> I'm not sure who I can and can't name as far as brokers go, but I will say the broker you use makes all the difference in the world. I would pay more for a contract through my most recent company rather than go through a couple others I tried with in the past year.


I've gone through resale 3 different times, with a different broker each time. Haven't had any problems with any of the brokers (can't say the same about the closing/title companies however). I'll still hunt for the ideal contract/price, regardless of who has the listing.


----------



## Sandisw

Deranged Hermit said:


> I don't know if this has been addressed, forgive me if it has, but I thought Disney only had 30 days to match. Why, at day 31, does the sale not go straight through



To add to what has been posted…that you must give Disney at least 30 days to decide on RoFR, and then must issue estoppel, no title company will proceed without both of those documents.

They have currently been sending both ROFR and estoppel at the same time, but at one time, they were don’t as two transactions.


----------



## Jaydee51

My 50 pt OKW contract was sent to ROFR 7/14/22 and received response from Disney today 8/29/22.   Perhaps others have seen this type of delay but i have not and it is eye opening.


----------



## Bellex917

Jaydee51 said:


> My 100 pt AKV contract was sent to ROFR 7/14/22 and received response from Disney today 8/29/22.   Perhaps others have seen this type of delay but i have not and it is eye opening.


Did they take it back?


----------



## Jaydee51

Edit: ROFR (passed) & Estoppel issued same day (8/29) for my small OKW contract


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> Yep! They don’t promote resale and don’t care if you wait forever.


No, they don't. But we all know the pros and cons of buying resale.


----------



## Jaydee51

Bellex917 said:


> Did they take it back?


no, this one passed. it is  a 50pt OKW contract, not AKV. Sorry for confusion.  
AKV contract was taken last week.  AKV was sent to ROFR 7/15 & Taken 8/25/22


----------



## geargrinder

Jaydee51 said:


> My 50 pt OKW contract was sent to ROFR 7/14/22 and received response from Disney today 8/29/22.   Perhaps others have seen this type of delay but i have not and it is eye opening.


Someone else posted this morning that had a similar timeline on their OKW contract.


----------



## wings91

wings91---$160-$34000-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/26 TAKEN 8/29


----------



## OlieRow

And yet there were contracts last week passing in 16-20 days…   

Day 20 today and still feeling pretty patient despite the excitement!


----------



## Sunnyore

I’m still waiting on a 7/12 submission for 25 measly points. ROFR lady is cruel. Just take it already so I can move on. UGH.


----------



## keirabella2012

Joel22 said:


> Let's hope!! Good luck!


Have you heard back about your contract yet?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

NVDISFamily said:


> Yep agree. I'd only buy direct if you were in a weird spot and an extra 25/50 points would help a lot. Those smaller contracts seem to go for a premium of 290+ a point and are rare on the market.


We bought three VGC 50 point contracts direct a few months ago. We had originally purchased our direct points at Saratoga, but since we are a West Coast family that home court advantage is a bit useless. We'll eventually sell our Saratoga points, and retain our direct benefits. DVC has never been a "save money" plan for us... it's the memories, the location, and making VGC "affordable".


----------



## NVDISFamily

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> We bought three VGC 50 point contracts direct a few months ago. We had originally purchased our direct points at Saratoga, but since we are a West Coast family that home court advantage is a bit useless. We'll eventually sell our Saratoga points, and retain our direct benefits. DVC has never been a "save money" plan for us... it's the memories, the location, and making VGC "affordable".



Nothing wrong with that. I've done some analysis and I have no issues saying VGC is worth it in the long run. I have even read some say that it could go for 400 a point and still be worth it.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

keirabella2012 said:


> Have you heard back about your contract yet?


I've been wondering about him too.


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$120-$6522-50-SSR-Mar-1/21, 9/22, 41/23, 50/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/30

Third time is the charm!


----------



## DonMacGregor

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$120-$6522-50-SSR-Mar-1/21, 9/22, 41/23, 50/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/30
> 
> Third time is the charm!




Looks like they borrowed some 2023 points into 2022 and never used them. That's sort of a bummer, but congrats!


----------



## The_MT

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$120-$6522-50-SSR-Mar-1/21, 9/22, 41/23, 50/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/30
> 
> Third time is the charm!


Wow, congrats!! This gives me hope that my stripped 50pt SSR could actually pass


----------



## The_MT

That feeling of excitement when your broker sends you an email titled "Your Right of First Refusal Request for Contract #....." and then you open it and it says “Hi there we are still waiting to hear back”  I'm only at day 15 on my SSR and day 17 on my Aulani so not expecting to hear for a long time


----------



## TinkB278

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what too low of a price would be at AKV in passing rofr? I know it’s possible to say for sure but I’m not sure where things have been at with AKV lately?


----------



## The_MT

TinkB278 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what too low of a price would be at AKV in passing rofr? I know it’s possible to say for sure but I’m not sure where things have been at with AKV lately?


AKV has been brutal for the last few months with contracts around $140 or even $145 getting taken, and then randomly some as low as $120 have passed. Your best bet is finding an international seller and pretty much any price seems to be getting passed if it's in that category. If you're not in a rush then you can get pretty good pricing on an AKV resale, just know that there's a high chance it will get taken.


----------



## TinkB278

The_MT said:


> AKV has been brutal for the last few months with contracts around $140 or even $145 getting taken, and then randomly some as low as $120 have passed. Your best bet is finding an international seller and pretty much any price seems to be getting passed if it's in that category. If you're not in a rush then you can get pretty good pricing on an AKV resale, just know that there's a high chance it will get taken.


Thank you! I probably waited too long to start seriously entertaining the idea of AKV resale. We are contemplating adding on more RIV direct points but need to buy before the end of September to get the 2021 UY points added for our October UY. It’s a tough situation…

I just don’t feel like a price in the $140s justifies having my points restricted on an AKV resale contract , I’d rather buy some more direct RIV points, but $120s is another story.


----------



## Deranged Hermit

The_MT said:


> AKV has been brutal for the last few months with contracts around $140 or even $145 getting taken, and then randomly some as low as $120 have passed. Your best bet is finding an international seller and pretty much any price seems to be getting passed if it's in that category. If you're not in a rush then you can get pretty good pricing on an AKV resale, just know that there's a high chance it will get taken.


So, lately,  it's been AK and SSR getting hammered by ROFR, right?


----------



## pianomanzano

NVDISFamily said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I've done some analysis and I have no issues saying VGC is worth it in the long run. I have even read some say that it could go for 400 a point and still be worth it.


At $400/pt I’m holding my money for VDH and sniping 1BRs at the 7 month mark with my SSR SAPs


----------



## kmc33

Deranged Hermit said:


> So, lately,  it's been AK and SSR getting hammered by ROFR, right?


BLT has been on the radar too.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> At $400/pt I’m holding my money for VDH and sniping 1BRs at the 7 month mark with my SSR SAPs


It’ll probably be easier getting studios than 1BRs at VDH at 7 months considering the small inventory of larger villas, IF 7 month availability will even be possible


----------



## brf5003

DonMacGregor said:


> Looks like they borrowed some 2023 points into 2022 and never used them. That's sort of a bummer, but congrats!


Based on our broker and the contract the 9 points are to be banked.  I thought it was odd that it was the same number missing from the 2023 points though.


----------



## pianomanzano

HIRyeDVC said:


> It’ll probably be easier getting studios than 1BRs at VDH at 7 months considering the small inventory of larger villas, IF 7 month availability will even be possible


Should’ve clarified, I meant getting 1BRs at VGC with SAPs instead of getting a VGC contract at $400/pt, or whatever crazy amount people are willing to shell out for that resort.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> Should’ve clarified, I meant getting 1BRs at VGC with SAPs instead of getting a VGC contract at $400/pt, or whatever crazy amount people are willing to shell out for that resort.



Even 1 bedrooms at VGC are tough at 7 months now and not sure the VDH will change that.


----------



## DonMacGregor

brf5003 said:


> Based on our broker and the contract the 9 points are to be banked.  I thought it was odd that it was the same number missing from the 2023 points though.


Ok, well you'll have plenty of time to do that before the banking deadline. I'm surprised the seller didn't already do that.


----------



## pianomanzano

Sandisw said:


> Even 1 bedrooms at VGC are tough at 7 months now and not sure the VDH will change that.


Been checking for the times of the year I’ve been interested in and they’re generally available at exactly at the 7 month mark (and not a day later). Some other sources have shown this as well.


----------



## eltrumpito

eltrumpito---$111-$35848-300-SSR-Oct- 0/21, 572/22, 134/23, 300/24- sent 8/26


----------



## HIRyeDVC

pianomanzano said:


> Should’ve clarified, I meant getting 1BRs at VGC with SAPs instead of getting a VGC contract at $400/pt, or whatever crazy amount people are willing to shell out for that resort.


Yeah, that’s even tougher than VDH. But not impossible.


----------



## AdventurerKat

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$120-$6522-50-SSR-Mar-1/21, 9/22, 41/23, 50/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/30
> 
> Third time is the charm!


Wow! Shocked this got through but happy for you. I might have to look for a small SSR and roll the dice.


----------



## Deranged Hermit

AdventurerKat said:


> Wow! Shocked this got through but happy for you. I might have to look for a small SSR and roll the dice.


Earlier in the thread someone said SSR was slowing down their SSR ROFR's in September (the end of their fiscal year). Don't know how true it is, but that could be the reason why.


----------



## YellowHouse

YellowHouse said:


> Round 4 of the battle for BLT resale!  Maybe an international seller will do the trick.
> 
> YellowHouse---$170-$28766-160-BLT-Aug-34/21, 90/22, 160/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 8/2


Passed today!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

TinkB278 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what too low of a price would be at AKV in passing rofr? I know it’s possible to say for sure but I’m not sure where things have been at with AKV lately?





The_MT said:


> AKV has been brutal for the last few months with contracts around $140 or even $145 getting taken, and then randomly some as low as $120 have passed. Your best bet is finding an international seller and pretty much any price seems to be getting passed if it's in that category. If you're not in a rush then you can get pretty good pricing on an AKV resale, just know that there's a high chance it will get taken.


Even looking at page 1 of this thread and last quarter's ROFR thread, it's all over the place unless it's an international seller. Last quarter's AKL Taken list is a slaughterhouse.


----------



## Laurawill

YellowHouse said:


> Passed today!!


Hopefully I hear on mine in the next couple of days! We are waiting on a very similar contract, BLT, 160 point, international seller, and sent 8/4, so just a couple days after you.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Flynn's Gal said:


> Even looking at page 1 of this thread and last quarter's ROFR thread, it's all over the place unless it's an international seller. Last quarter's AKL Taken list is a slaughterhouse.


I can testify to both aspects. Mine was taken on the same day that another person on these boards passed. The contracts were nearly identical and theirs was even a little lower cost than mine…

So yeah.

But as someone else said you can always try again. It costs nothing to play (It only costs when you win )


----------



## keirabella2012

Keirabella2012---$125-$28293-220-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 220/23- sent 8/9, taken 8/30


----------



## KimMcGowan

Deranged Hermit said:


> So, lately,  it's been AK and SSR getting hammered by ROFR, right?



Don’t forget CC, they are being taken right and left. What the heck is Disney going to do with all those points?  (Although, I suspect that the intention is to just drive up resale after they raised the direct price. )


----------



## KimMcGowan

And right on cue:

KimMcGowan —-$168-$16800-100-CC-Apr-100//22, 100/23, 100/24 - sent 8/3, TAKEN 8/30

We even offered $5/point OVER asking in the vain hope of getting it past the ROFR ogre. This is the second one taken in two months. Sigh…


----------



## badeacon

KimMcGowan said:


> And right on cue:
> 
> KimMcGowan —-$168-$16800-100-CC-Apr-100//22, 100/23, 100/24 - sent 8/3, TAKEN 8/30
> 
> We even offered $5/point OVER asking in the vain hope of getting it past the ROFR ogre. This is the second one taken in two months. Sigh…


Very sorry for you. So you were even paying the closing costs and dues for 2022 ? If so Disney is paying in the $180's for this .
Not gloating or rubbing it in , but why would they pass on my CCV 2 weeks ago at $156 ? I thought because I was paying closing costs and reimbursing 2022 dues was why passed. I guess not.


----------



## Chia1974

SSR, AKV, CCV and BLT are the targets at the moment. They rather you buy RIV and VGF2 direct. I thought this is a buyer’s market but Disney hasn’t been handling out too many deals.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$138-$21391-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24-I am the seller- sent 8/30


----------



## markallers

markallers---$127-$31861-250-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 399/22, 250/23-Split Closing Seller Pays MF ‘22- sent 8/4, passed 8/30


----------



## markallers

markallers---$118-$31642-240-AUL-Dec-0/20, 203/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/26


----------



## KimMcGowan

badeacon said:


> Very sorry for you. So you were even paying the closing costs and dues for 2022 ? If so Disney is paying in the $180's for this .
> Not gloating or rubbing it in , but why would they pass on my CCV 2 weeks ago at $156 ? I thought because I was paying closing costs and reimbursing 2022 dues was why passed. I guess not.


Yes, we were paying closing. However, we were splitting dues.  I honestly think it may have something to do with the April Use Year.   OR the conspiracy part of me thinks that the ROFR lady knows I had originally contacted my guide about adding on right before they raised the price. Possibly they think I will just go direct if the keep ROFR me. Probably not really the case…but who knows.


----------



## aleedisney

aleedisney---$255-$32590-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 250/23, 125/24- sent 8/30


----------



## princesscinderella

The_MT said:


> That feeling of excitement when your broker sends you an email titled "Your Right of First Refusal Request for Contract #....." and then you open it and it says “Hi there we are still waiting to hear back”  I'm only at day 15 on my SSR and day 17 on my Aulani so not expecting to hear for a long time


That heading really gets your hopes up, it should say “Still waiting for ROFR for contract#” instead


----------



## Deranged Hermit

princesscinderella said:


> That heading really gets your hopes up, it should say “Still waiting for ROFR for contract#” instead


Yeah, that email would actually piss me off more than anything else. Obviously that's not what they intended,  but still.


----------



## Einstein509

KimMcGowan said:


> Yes, we were paying closing. However, we were splitting dues.  I honestly think it may have something to do with the April Use Year.   OR the conspiracy part of me thinks that the ROFR lady knows I had originally contacted my guide about adding on right before they raised the price. Possibly they think I will just go direct if the keep ROFR me. Probably not really the case…but who knows.


I've had my thoughts on things being connected and asked this question multiple times.  I would not put it past Disney to do stuff like this.  A while ago, it took me three tries to finally pass a VGF resale after we just recently stayed there.  In my mind, they knew we stayed there, probably liked it and were pushing us towards direct.  We didn't relent.


----------



## Ksharitt1986

Ksharitt1986---$125-$25889-200-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 369/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/30


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

KimMcGowan said:


> Yes, we were paying closing. However, we were splitting dues.  I honestly think it may have something to do with the April Use Year.   OR the conspiracy part of me thinks that the ROFR lady knows I had originally contacted my guide about adding on right before they raised the price. Possibly they think I will just go direct if the keep ROFR me. Probably not really the case…but who knows.


Sometimes I wonder things like this too. We sent in an AKV contract in… March or April, I think? It was at the top of the ROFR line and either stripped or partially stripped. It took 45 days for them to take the contract. I stayed in Disney for three nights and toured some of the DVC rooms that I had not seen before. They took my contract as soon as I got home. Honestly, it was time for them to take the contract and probably just a coincidence but the conspiracy part of me wondered the same too.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KimMcGowan said:


> Don’t forget CC, they are being taken right and left. What the heck is Disney going to do with all those points?  (Although, I suspect that the intention is to just drive up resale after they raised the direct price. )





KimMcGowan said:


> And right on cue:
> 
> KimMcGowan —-$168-$16800-100-CC-Apr-100//22, 100/23, 100/24 - sent 8/3, TAKEN 8/30
> 
> We even offered $5/point OVER asking in the vain hope of getting it past the ROFR ogre. This is the second one taken in two months. Sigh…


Sorry for your loss. I think it means the demand for CCV direct is still high even at $240pp with no incentives. It has the 2nd longest contract length behind Riviera and the last resort to have no resale restrictions.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

aleedisney said:


> aleedisney---$255-$32590-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 250/23, 125/24- sent 8/30


Nice! VGC prices have definitely softened. I won if the trend will continue with VDH just around the corner


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sorry for your loss. I think it means the demand for CCV direct is still high even at $240pp with no incentives. It has the 2nd longest contract length behind Riviera and the last resort to have no resale restrictions.


I just met two families staying at CCV who just bought direct at $240pp while on their trip.  I asked if RIV was being pushed by the guide and why they didn't consider RIV or GFV.  RIV was absolutely being sold as "best value for dollar" with incentives but they passed on RIV because of location.  GFV was not their vibe.  Went with CCV for full price because they love the theme and location.  I asked about RIV restrictions... they didn't care about them but did say their guide disclosed it which I thought was surprising.  Good on that guide for being transparent.  

Interesting how people view DVC!  But to @Sandisw point... restrictions don't always matter to many buyers.  Met another family at MNSSHP last night and they bought RIV after a tour.  Fell in love with the resort and also had no concerns about resale restrictions.  

It's amazing the conversations that find you when wearing a DVC backpack.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$138-$21391-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24-I am the seller- sent 8/30


Down-Sizing, are we ??? 
Will this take you out of the  ">1,000" Club ?? 
ET


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/31


----------



## pianomanzano

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I just met two families staying at CCV who just bought direct at $240pp while on their trip.  I asked if RIV was being pushed by the guide and why they didn't consider RIV or GFV.  RIV was absolutely being sold as "best value for dollar" with incentives but they passed on RIV because of location.  GFV was not their vibe.  Went with CCV for full price because they love the theme and location.  I asked about RIV restrictions... they didn't care about them but did say their guide disclosed it which I thought was surprising.  Good on that guide for being transparent.
> 
> Interesting how people view DVC!  But to @Sandisw point... restrictions don't always matter to many buyers.  Met another family at MNSSHP last night and they bought RIV after a tour.  Fell in love with the resort and also had no concerns about resale restrictions.
> 
> It's amazing the conversations that find you when wearing a DVC backpack.


I don’t think many direct buyers who buy after a tour are looking at the purchase objectively or even remotely considering an exit strategy. My latest contract, the sellers financed at 188/pt paid it off this year and selling it after using 2 years worth of points for two-thirds of what they paid for (presumably less once you factor in financing, broker commission).


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Down-Sizing, are we ???
> Will this take you out of the  ">1,000" Club ??
> ET


No,still will retain membership and also adding 100 more CCV ,if the seller would sign the documents. 2 weeks since passed ROFR. Just really rearranging some points to fit our plans better and the $30 over what bought for 2 years ago is nice.


----------



## geargrinder

Flynn's Gal said:


> Even looking at page 1 of this thread and last quarter's ROFR thread, it's all over the place unless it's an international seller. Last quarter's AKL Taken list is a slaughterhouse.


My AKL was taken last month.  Fortunately I had found an international seller contract as a backup.  Pulled the trigger on it the same day the first was taken.

Only problem with international sellers is the extra time waiting for notary and FIRPTA.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> No,still will retain membership and also adding 100 more CCV ,if the seller would sign the documents. 2 weeks since passed ROFR. Just really rearranging some points to fit our plans better and the $30 over what bought for 2 years ago is nice.


Sounds good - - I'm sometimes tempted to part with some of my SSR points, but only if I could parlay that transaction to gain some more BCV points.  I think I will ultimately cave in and add BCV to our existing total, but am still hoping for a slight price reduction in BCV on the resale market.  Glad to hear your 1K Club status is still in tact!


----------



## Hhay1015

Hhay1015---$155-$16135-100-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 100/23- sent 8/9 

Waiting...


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> I don’t think many direct buyers who buy after a tour are looking at the purchase objectively or even remotely considering an exit strategy. My latest contract, the sellers financed at 188/pt paid it off this year and selling it after using 2 years worth of points for two-thirds of what they paid for (presumably less once you factor in financing, broker commission).



Everyone doesn’t go in expecting or care about how they will get out if it. And I think that is okay. 

Of course, some finance and may end up having to sell sooner rather than later because something happens, and take a loss. But chances are, if your sellers had to sell that fast, they most likely had more important issues going on that forced them to sell. 

But what is says is that people buying direct go for the resort they want or what is the best option for them, and that could include RIV with restrictions


----------



## mgeologist

Finally got a chance to post...

mgeologist---$116-$18587-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 7/18, passed 8/16.  Closed 8/29 and deed recorded 8/31

mgeologist---$163-$27173-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 7/44, taken 8/18

mgeologist---$115-$24373-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 8/24 -- because why not try for another one without even getting the first contract operational....


----------



## kalag

kalag said:


> 2 contracts
> 
> kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 240/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29
> 
> kalag---$160-$26370-160-BLT-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 248/22, 160/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 7/29
> 
> Maiden voyage trying to buy DVC, I fear fodder for ROFR but we shall see I guess!


Updates to the above - both the above were cancelled 8/3.

Initiated 8/4 and passed today 8/31:

kalag---$160-$50194-300-PVB-Dec-111/20, 268/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays 1/2 MF- sent 8/4, passed 8/31


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Sounds good - - I'm sometimes tempted to part with some of my SSR points, but only if I could parlay that transaction to gain some more BCV points.  I think I will ultimately cave in and add BCV to our existing total, but am still hoping for a slight price reduction in BCV on the resale market.  Glad to hear your 1K Club status is still in tact!


Like you, i keep looking at BCV to add some to mine but not at current prices.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3

PASSED!!   I can't believe it! 

I tried to buy a OKWE listed at $120/100 points fully loaded, but (as I anticipated) it turned into a bidding war...which irritates me to no end.  But we did win one from the crazy ROFR lady LOL!


----------



## cpyle21

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3
> 
> PASSED!!   I can't believe it!
> 
> I tried to buy a OKWE listed at $120/100 points fully loaded, but (as I anticipated) it turned into a bidding war...which irritates me to no end.  But we did win one from the crazy ROFR lady LOL!


This will have me checking my email all day! I sent one for OKW on 8/3 as well.


----------



## Calfan

calfan---$171-$-1-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24-Buyer reimb. 22 dues- sent 8/8, taken 8/31


----------



## MICKIMINI

badeacon said:


> Like you, i keep looking at BCV to add some to mine but not at current prices.


$145 out there today...LOL!


----------



## wings91

wings91---$169-$36035-200-BLT-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/31

My last 200pt BLT was taken at $160. Went up in price, but double pts!


----------



## badeacon

MICKIMINI said:


> $145 out there today...LOL!


Not my use year and a little over what would like to have.


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> $145 out there today...LOL!


That contract should be gone by tomorrow great deal for someone who wants BCV with that use year.


----------



## hereforthechurros

geargrinder said:


> My AKL was taken last month.  Fortunately I had found an international seller contract as a backup.  Pulled the trigger on it the same day the first was taken.
> 
> Only problem with international sellers is the extra time waiting for notary and FIRPTA.


How much extra time? Our rep told us international will actually go quicker.


----------



## MICKIMINI

hereforthechurros said:


> How much extra time? Our rep told us international will actually go quicker.


I've bought international at least three times.  No extra wait time though they were Canadian sellers.  Good luck!


----------



## Stingberg

Stingberg---$118-$31045-270-AUL-Feb-0/22, 0/23, 270/24-Subsidized Dues-sent 8/3, passed 8/31


----------



## geargrinder

hereforthechurros said:


> How much extra time? Our rep told us international will actually go quicker.


I think there was an extra day or so with the notary, and another day or two waiting on their FIRPTA agent.

It was sure faster than getting taken in ROFR and starting over.


----------



## cpyle21

cpyle21 said:


> cpyle21---$116-$25748-210-OKW-Aug-378/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/1


Passed 8/31


----------



## Mts8019

Mts8019---$139-$24794-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 8/31

Wonderful news! Hopefully everybody else has great luck as well!


----------



## jacec

jacec---$120-$85500-655-AUL-Dec-0/21, 655/22, 655/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/31

2 BEDROOM FIXED WEEK 52 OCEAN VIEW 655 points

Great find on a subsidized dues contract at AUL aligning with our other December UY contracts. This puts well into the >1000 club


----------



## Chia1974

jacec said:


> jacec---$120-$85500-655-AUL-Dec-0/21, 655/22, 655/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/31
> 
> 2 BEDROOM FIXED WEEK 52 OCEAN VIEW 655 points
> 
> Great find on a subsidized dues contract at AUL aligning with our other December UY contracts. This puts well into the >1000 club


Holy points


----------



## JKS DVC

Aaaaand third contract taken on ROFR. Wondering if it will ever happen! But I’m nothing if not patient and already have an offer in on another contract. 

JKS DVC---$130-$13699-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/1, taken 8/30


----------



## Redheadprincess

E2ME2 said:


> Sounds good - - I'm sometimes tempted to part with some of my SSR points, but only if I could parlay that transaction to gain some more BCV points.  I think I will ultimately cave in and add BCV to our existing total, but am still hoping for a slight price reduction in BCV on the resale market.  Glad to hear your 1K Club status is still in tact!


There is a newly listed contract at $145pp.


----------



## ThingamabobsIGot20

ThingamabobsIGot20---$160-$36217-220-BLT-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 8/8, taken 8/31

Wasn’t really expecting this one to pass, on to the next! 0 for 3 so far this summer…


----------



## Spinster Travel

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3
> 
> PASSED!!   I can't believe it!
> 
> I tried to buy a OKWE listed at $120/100 points fully loaded, but (as I anticipated) it turned into a bidding war...which irritates me to no end.  But we did win one from the crazy ROFR lady LOL!


Awesome!!!!   I had a 25 OKW(e) taken at $137/pt in June.   Glad you got one through!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I just met two families staying at CCV who just bought direct at $240pp while on their trip.  I asked if RIV was being pushed by the guide and why they didn't consider RIV or GFV.  RIV was absolutely being sold as "best value for dollar" with incentives but they passed on RIV because of location.  GFV was not their vibe.  Went with CCV for full price because they love the theme and location.  I asked about RIV restrictions... they didn't care about them but did say their guide disclosed it which I thought was surprising.  Good on that guide for being transparent.
> 
> Interesting how people view DVC!  But to @Sandisw point... restrictions don't always matter to many buyers.  Met another family at MNSSHP last night and they bought RIV after a tour.  Fell in love with the resort and also had no concerns about resale restrictions.
> 
> It's amazing the conversations that find you when wearing a DVC backpack.


Everyone loves DVC differently in their own way.  The appeal for CCV IMO other than the theming are the contract length, non restrictions, relatively low dues, and the small size of the resort. I think the demand for it will always be there.


----------



## Laurawill

Laurawill said:


> Laurawill---$165-$27896-160-BLT-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24-International seller- sent 8/4


Laurawill---$165-$27896-160-BLT-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 8/4, passed 8/31


----------



## Pens Fan

HIRyeDVC said:


> Everyone loves DVC differently in their own way.  The appeal for CCV IMO other than the theming are the contract length, non restrictions, relatively low dues, and the small size of the resort. I think the demand for it will always be there.


 And the point chart.  When we bought our first contract DVD was actively selling both CCV and RIV.  While the resale restrictions did give us pause, the point chart was the deciding factor for us buying CCV.  We've added on to CCV multiple times since then (mostly by resale) because it's hard to beat the expiration, lack of resale restrictions and point chart.  Plus we absolutely love the resort!!  At the end of the day everyone just needs to buy what works for them and there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## badeacon

HIRyeDVC said:


> Everyone loves DVC differently in their own way.  The appeal for CCV IMO other than the theming are the contract length, non restrictions, relatively low dues, and the small size of the resort. I think the demand for it will always be there.


To me the strange thing about CCV is really no rental demand. I rent some and on the sponsors rental site have never seen a rental for CCV to claim. Tons of BCV , PVB and some AKV and a few BWV. In 2020 I bought a CCV resale with some banked points which I was not going to be able to use in the next year and placed on 2 sites to rent with no takers for several weeks. I then placed to transfer and quickly taken by a member. 
CCV seems to be valued by DVC members but not by the public. hope it stays this way


----------



## DVChris

badeacon said:


> To me the strange thing about CCV is really no rental demand. I rent some and on the sponsors rental site have never seen a rental for CCV to claim. Tons of BCV , PVB and some AKV and a few BWV. In 2020 I bought a CCV resale with some banked points which I was not going to be able to use in the next year and placed on 2 sites to rent with no takers for several weeks. I then placed to transfer and quickly taken by a member.
> CCV seems to be valued by DVC members but not by the public. hope it stays this way


For rental, studios that sleep 5 are typically more popular (VGF, BCV, Poly, RIV, etc). CCV’s studios are small and no split bath so I can see why it’s not a popular rental. We are a 2 bed family and CCV is one of our homes. We love it there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MICKIMINI said:


> I've bought international at least three times.  No extra wait time though they were Canadian sellers.  Good luck!


Our seller is Canadian too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I just met two families staying at CCV who just bought direct at $240pp while on their trip.  I asked if RIV was being pushed by the guide and why they didn't consider RIV or GFV.  RIV was absolutely being sold as "best value for dollar" with incentives but they passed on RIV because of location.  GFV was not their vibe.  Went with CCV for full price because they love the theme and location.  I asked about RIV restrictions... they didn't care about them but did say their guide disclosed it which I thought was surprising.  Good on that guide for being transparent.
> 
> Interesting how people view DVC!  But to @Sandisw point... restrictions don't always matter to many buyers.  Met another family at MNSSHP last night and they bought RIV after a tour.  Fell in love with the resort and also had no concerns about resale restrictions.
> 
> It's amazing the conversations that find you when wearing a DVC backpack.


Cool. Thanks for the info! Makes me glad I bought CCV a couple years ago.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> Everyone doesn’t go in expecting or care about how they will get out if it. And I think that is okay.
> 
> Of course, some finance and may end up having to sell sooner rather than later because something happens, and take a loss. But chances are, if your sellers had to sell that fast, they most likely had more important issues going on that forced them to sell.
> 
> But what is says is that people buying direct go for the resort they want or what is the best option for them, and that could include RIV with restrictions


I also think this is a good indication that we won't be seeing these resale restrictions go away any time soon.


----------



## Chia1974

badeacon said:


> To me the strange thing about CCV is really no rental demand. I rent some and on the sponsors rental site have never seen a rental for CCV to claim. Tons of BCV , PVB and some AKV and a few BWV. In 2020 I bought a CCV resale with some banked points which I was not going to be able to use in the next year and placed on 2 sites to rent with no takers for several weeks. I then placed to transfer and quickly taken by a member.
> CCV seems to be valued by DVC members but not by the public. hope it stays this way


BRV and CCV are in demand in November and December but not the rest of the year. People love to rent Poly. I’m seriously thinking buying Poly just to rent and Poly is the most economical DVC resale points at WDW. I offered a couple really low offers but they were no go.


----------



## eMoneyBug

eMoneyBug---$135-$5490-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/3, passed 8/31


----------



## Calfan

Calfan said:


> calfan---$171-$-1-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24-Buyer reimb. 22 dues- sent 8/8, taken 8/31


I should clarify that we are the seller, so we are fine with DVC exercising its ROFR. We were very surprised though….


----------



## Spinster Travel

eMoneyBug said:


> eMoneyBug---$135-$5490-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/3, passed 8/31


I snagged this contracts "twin" and just closed Tuesday!  Congrats!


----------



## The_MT

I just got a refund of my SSR resale deposit so I guess that means Disney took the contract  Haven’t heard from the broker yet, let’s see how long until I get that message


----------



## dolphins-54

Dolphins-54---$134-$22208-150-AKV-Dec-0/21, 279/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 8/8 passed 9/1
Excited to own at AKV!!


----------



## BunnyhugSK

pangyal said:


> BunnyhugSK---$135-$29700-220-AKV-Dec-0/20, 166/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/3 PASSED 8/31


 Woo Hoo!

Plan B worked!! We are new owners at AKV!

Now the waiting to see what happens with Plan C that was put into motion a week later....it's only money, right?


----------



## The_MT

The_MT said:


> I just got a refund of my SSR resale deposit so I guess that means Disney took the contract  Haven’t heard from the broker yet, let’s see how long until I get that message


The email came 32 minutes later.

I had fully expected this one to be taken but it was worth a shot and Disney moved fast on this one. The ROFR monster must have been hungry.

The_MT---$110-$6010-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 8/15, taken 9/1


----------



## The_MT

BunnyhugSK said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> Plan B worked!! We are new owners at AKV!
> 
> Now the waiting to see what happens with Plan C that was put into motion a week later....it's only money, right?


Yay! Great price too! Welcome home, neighbor


----------



## The_MT

dolphins-54 said:


> Dolphins-54---$134-$22208-150-AKV-Dec-0/21, 279/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 8/8 passed 9/1
> Excited to own at AKV!!


Congratulations and welcome home!!


----------



## christophles

The_MT said:


> The email came 32 minutes later.
> 
> I had fully expected this one to be taken but it was worth a shot and Disney moved fast on this one. The ROFR monster must have been hungry.
> 
> The_MT---$110-$6010-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 8/15, taken 9/1


Sorry to hear that it got taken. I'm still waiting to hear back on my 8/1 SSR submission for the same per point price. I must be on the fence pile.


----------



## The_MT

christophles said:


> Sorry to hear that it got taken. I'm still waiting to hear back on my 8/1 SSR submission for the same per point price. I must be on the fence pile.


hopefully you'll hear back soon and it will be good news


----------



## bp2412

Chia1974 said:


> BRV and CCV are in demand in November and December but not the rest of the year. People love to rent Poly. I’m seriously thinking buying Poly just to rent and Poly is the most economical DVC resale points at WDW. I offered a couple really low offers but they were no go.


I've mentioned buying Poly to my wife basically for this same reason- rent out for the higher prices and if we ever want to stay there try our luck at 7 months with our SSR points.  She then reminds me that very low chance we would ever actually rent out the points and would just use them ourselves, and with a 5 week old we are too broke for any more points


----------



## geargrinder

hereforthechurros said:


> Our seller is Canadian too. Fingers crossed!


My seller was Canadian as well.


----------



## princesscinderella

Chia1974 said:


> BRV and CCV are in demand in November and December but not the rest of the year. People love to rent Poly. I’m seriously thinking buying Poly just to rent and Poly is the most economical DVC resale points at WDW. I offered a couple really low offers but they were no go.


Keep offering I got one through at $140


----------



## long_n_wrong

long_n_wrong said:


> Long_n_wrong---$114-$46979-400-OKW(E)-Aug--0/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 8/4
> 
> Does it have a chance?
> i’m afraid it’s too good to be true,
> hopeful and nervous!


*Great News!! 

Disney Vacation Club has waived your contract and has issued the Estoppel certificate in one fell swoop! 
So it did have a chance, passed 9/1/22*


----------



## pianomanzano

bp2412 said:


> I've mentioned buying Poly to my wife basically for this same reason- rent out for the higher prices and if we ever want to stay there try our luck at 7 months with our SSR points.  She then reminds me that very low chance we would ever actually rent out the points and would just use them ourselves, and with a 5 week old we are too broke for any more points


Not to be a bad influence, but we made an offer on a contract a couple days after we brought home our baby from the hospital at the end of July and have closing scheduled tomorrow (coincidentally, when our baby will turn 6 weeks old). With the new one at home maybe you can rent out points! Again we're a bad influence though, we're tempted to book an off-property for a month to close out our parental leave and make use of our APs before they expire in November!


----------



## E2ME2

Redheadprincess said:


> There is a newly listed contract at $145pp.


WHERE !?!?


----------



## bp2412

pianomanzano said:


> Not to be a bad influence, but we made an offer on a contract a couple days after we brought home our baby from the hospital at the end of July and have closing scheduled tomorrow (coincidentally, when our baby will turn 6 weeks old). With the new one at home maybe you can rent out points! Again we're a bad influence though, we're tempted to book an off-property for a month to close out our parental leave and make use of our APs before they expire in November!


Well congratulations to you both and yes you are a bad influence!  But then again so is this thread and yet I still come to read it everyday while I eat my lunch even though we've been out of the resale market since late 2020.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

E2ME2 said:


> WHERE !?!?



https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/property/disney-vacation-club/disneys-beach-club-villas/6028556/


----------



## E2ME2

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/property/disney-vacation-club/disneys-beach-club-villas/6028556/


WOW! & loaded with banked points also.  Unfortunately it's a December UY - I need June UY, and not that many points,
but thanks for bringing this one to my attention.  I will stay on the lookout.......

ET


----------



## TraJon

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/property/disney-vacation-club/disneys-beach-club-villas/6028556/


That is dangerous!


----------



## pianomanzano

bp2412 said:


> Well congratulations to you both and yes you are a bad influence!  But then again so is this thread and yet I still come to read it everyday while I eat my lunch even though we've been out of the resale market since late 2020.


Congratulations to you as well! Hope you're enjoying the "night life" haha


----------



## MICKIMINI

E2ME2 said:


> WHERE !?!?


fidelityresales.com


----------



## Chia1974

princesscinderella said:


> Keep offering I got one through at $140


I’m trying to find a deal in the next couple months. Something loaded with no 22 MF.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Keppyslinger said:


> Yep trying again.
> More points than I think we need, but lower $ / point.
> 
> Keppyslinger---$125 - $16,414–125–AKL–July-0/21, 0/22, 69/23-Seller paying providing $519 credit towards 2023 dues - Sent 8/4


Inching up on 30 days here.
‘I think this one has less than a snowballs chance, but maybe this will come up for review on one of those cold days some people talk about.


----------



## davegart2

davegart2---$100-$3360-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 8/31/2022


----------



## davegart2

davegart2 said:


> davegart2---$100-$3360-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 8/31/2022


This one is probably going to need a lot of pixie dust to fly past the ROFR monster.


----------



## BamaGuy44

davegart2 said:


> This one is probably going to need a lot of pixie dust to fly past the ROFR monster.


I'm not sure Tinkerbell herself could fly that one through. But you never know, good luck!


----------



## clarker99

davegart2 said:


> This one is probably going to need a lot of pixie dust to fly past the ROFR monster.


Was that the one on Fidelity? I was close to making an offer.  lol


----------



## rolling777s

rolling777s---$150-$24700-150-BWV-Dec-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/15

it's my first time.  Be gentle.


----------



## rolling777s

davegart2 said:


> This one is probably going to need a lot of pixie dust to fly past the ROFR monster.


That's an odd one.  Someone wanted cash fast.


----------



## hereforthechurros

pianomanzano said:


> Congratulations to you as well! Hope you're enjoying the "night life" haha


As someone with a four month old I just want to  say this isn’t funny!


----------



## princesscinderella

rolling777s said:


> rolling777s---$150-$24700-150-BWV-Dec-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/15
> 
> it's my first time.  Be gentle.


To the DIS!! It’s nicely loaded I’m not sure what the banking deadline is for a Dec UY so if it’s not too late see if they will bank the 21 points. BWV was my first DVC purchase back in 2012 and this thread back then helped me so much.


----------



## davegart2

clarker99 said:


> Was that the one on Fidelity? I was close to making an offer.  lol


Yep that's the one!


----------



## davegart2

BamaGuy44 said:


> I'm not sure Tinkerbell herself could fly that one through. But you never know, good luck!


If it does it'll be a sweet deal! Thanks!


----------



## davegart2

rolling777s said:


> That's an odd one.  Someone wanted cash fast.


That was my thought as well so I figured I'd help them out.


----------



## rolling777s

princesscinderella said:


> To the DIS!! It’s nicely loaded I’m not sure what the banking deadline is for a Dec UY so if it’s not too late see if they will bank the 21 points. BWV was my first DVC purchase back in 2012 and this thread back then helped me so much.


It's actually double loaded.  They banked one year of points, it comes with 150 points that have to be used by November 30. Crossing our fingers that we can close (NO ROFR MONSTER) and find a place to stay in November to use those points.  If I'm understanding the timeline right. Best-case is a member number by the first week of October.  Cutting it REALLLLLY close, but we thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## pianomanzano

hereforthechurros said:


> As someone with a four month old I just want to  say this isn’t funny!


No worries, we can commiserate. Between my 6 week old and 22 month old, we're not getting much sleep these days!


----------



## Stargazer65

pangyal said:


> Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30, passed 8/2


It's my one month Anniversary of passing ROFR! 

(but still haven't closed)


----------



## rolling777s

Stargazer65 said:


> It's my one month Anniversary of passing ROFR!
> 
> (but still haven't closed)


Is this an unusal delay in closing?  Waiting on ROFR and i want to try to squeeze a trip in November on some banked points.


----------



## Stargazer65

rolling777s said:


> Is this an unusal delay in closing?  Waiting on ROFR and i want to try to squeeze a trip in November on some banked points.


It happens from time to time on resale, but is not normal. We had closing documents the day after ROFR and should have closed weeks ago. But in this case the seller hasn't returned the documents and the Title company hasn't said why.  So, the seller may have flaked. They have 12 more days until the closing deadline, and then they are in default.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I thought this was an interesting data point. Usually when you buy OTUP, you get your points from an actively selling resort. Aulani seems to be the most common, followed by Riviera. I bought a single OTUP to complete a reservation and they gave me an Old Key West point.


----------



## Matty B13

CaptainAmerica said:


> I thought this was an interesting data point. Usually when you buy OTUP, you get your points from an actively selling resort. Aulani seems to be the most common, followed by Riviera. I bought a single OTUP to complete a reservation and they gave me an Old Key West point.


Yeah that is interesting, maybe DVC figured out they could buy contracts and then sell the points to owners for a profit.  Wonder if they will increase the amount of OTUP owners can buy from them?


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I thought this was an interesting data point. Usually when you buy OTUP, you get your points from an actively selling resort. Aulani seems to be the most common, followed by Riviera. I bought a single OTUP to complete a reservation and they gave me an Old Key West point.


I had VGC once. It was nice to have VGC showing as my imaginary home resort.


----------



## LadybugsMum

CaptainAmerica said:


> I thought this was an interesting data point. Usually when you buy OTUP, you get your points from an actively selling resort. Aulani seems to be the most common, followed by Riviera. I bought a single OTUP to complete a reservation and they gave me an Old Key West point.


I've not gotten Aulani or Riviera when buying OTUP, but I have gotten OKW and VGC.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> I had VGC once. It was nice to have VGC showing as my imaginary home resort.


The system likes to get confused when I have Riviera on there because it's simultaneously my home resort but also I can't book there because I'm resale-only.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I thought this was an interesting data point. Usually when you buy OTUP, you get your points from an actively selling resort. Aulani seems to be the most common, followed by Riviera. I bought a single OTUP to complete a reservation and they gave me an Old Key West point.



I have gotten them from BWV so I do think they give them from any they have in stock.


----------



## TinkB278

With it nearing the end of Disney’s fiscal year, is there a chance they wait on contracts submitted in the next few days y til October so the contract funds could come from their new fiscal year? There’s an AKV contract I really want but am very concerned it will get taken. I’m not sure if it being the end of the FY helps or hurts.


----------



## Stargazer65

TinkB278 said:


> With it nearing the end of Disney’s fiscal year, is there a chance they wait on contracts submitted in the next few days y til October so the contract funds could come from their new fiscal year? There’s an AKV contract I really want but am very concerned it will get taken. I’m not sure if it being the end of the FY helps or hurts.



50-50-90


----------



## DisneyKim41

CaptainAmerica said:


> The system likes to get confused when I have Riviera on there because it's simultaneously my home resort but also I can't book there because I'm resale-only.


Are the one time use points restricted like the contracts?  Just wondering.


----------



## redboat45

DisneyKim41 said:


> Are the one time use points restricted like the contracts?  Just wondering.


you can only buy one time use points at 7 months out or less.


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> Are the one time use points restricted like the contracts?  Just wondering.


Are you asking if OTUP can be used at RIV? Good question, idk


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$145-$7760-50-AKV-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/2, passed  8/30

Woohoo!


----------



## Lorana

Chia1974 said:


> Are you asking if OTUP can be used at RIV? Good question, idk


Unless things have changed, yes they can. But I also have direct points that can be used at RIV, so I don’t know if that “qualifies” my OTUP


----------



## Stargazer65

Chia1974 said:


> Are you asking if OTUP can be used at RIV? Good question, idk


I would think you could since Disney is selling them.   You just wouldn't be able to combine them with restricted to stay there.


----------



## DisneyKim41

redboat45 said:


> you can only buy one time use points at 7 months out or less.


Yes, I just wondered if say you bought Riviera resale and bought one time use points if they would be restricted to Riviera or if you could use them at another resort.


----------



## Chia1974

Stargazer65 said:


> I would think you could since Disney is selling them.   You just wouldn't be able to combine them with restricted to stay there.


In this case, people with multiple resale memberships could buy UTUP within 7 months to pieces together a few nights at RIV if available.


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> Yes, I just wondered if say you bought Riviera resale and bought one time use points if they would be restricted to Riviera or if you could use them at another resort.


I would think OTUP work like transfer points, just can’t use them beyond 7 months.


----------



## Stargazer65

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$145-$7760-50-AKV-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/2, passed  8/30
> 
> Woohoo!


Happy for you.  Although a little irritated also at the reminder of my current status.  (I remember you sent this contract the day my contract passed ROFR, and here I am...still no closer to closing!)


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyKim41 said:


> Are the one time use points restricted like the contracts?  Just wondering.



My understanding is that they can not, unless you have a membership that is already eligible to book there.  But, if you only contracts are resale since 2019, then no, you won't be eligible to buy to book at RIV.

However, I have never tried as all my memberships have points that can be used there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rolling777s said:


> Is this an unusal delay in closing?  Waiting on ROFR and i want to try to squeeze a trip in November on some banked points.


Have you seen November availability? There's practically nothing :-/ We are only a week or so away from ROFR results and know a DVC November trip just isn't happening even if we pass. We just paid cash for a room.


----------



## RNstitches

For those of you that have done this multiple times, how do you keep yourself from obsessing over your email? I'm on day 20, and keep hoping that maybe I'll be one of those recently lucky people that had a quick response. I don't think I've every watched my email so closely before and my husband just thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Had our 3rd AKL contract attempt bought back today. Honestly think we are going to stop for a while. We are UK based and the pound to dollar exchange rate is HORRENDOUS


----------



## NVDISFamily

mickeyhellyeah said:


> Had our 3rd AKL contract attempt bought back today. Honestly think we are going to stop for a while. We are UK based and the pound to dollar exchange rate is HORRENDOUS


My friends in New Zealand would kill for your exchange rate. Sad to hear about the ROFR monster though. I’m sitting on the sidelines until she gets the memo that we are in a recession.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Stargazer65 said:


> It's my one month Anniversary of passing ROFR!
> 
> (but still haven't closed)


Wow - slow sellers!  I had to reiterate to the broker on my 50 OKWE the other day that we don't pay until the seller sends in closing docs and Cammy has them in hand.  We've had three slowpokes in the past and had to threaten to pull out and just like that - docs appear!

Good luck!


----------



## MICKIMINI

TinkB278 said:


> With it nearing the end of Disney’s fiscal year, is there a chance they wait on contracts submitted in the next few days y til October so the contract funds could come from their new fiscal year? There’s an AKV contract I really want but am very concerned it will get taken. I’m not sure if it being the end of the FY helps or hurts.


Just go for it...I just got a $127 50 point OKWE.   I knew I had about a 25% chance of getting it.  Good luck!


----------



## keirabella2012

Chia1974 said:


> I had VGC once. It was nice to have VGC showing as my imaginary home resort.


same!


----------



## TinkB278

MICKIMINI said:


> Just go for it...I just got a $127 50 point OKWE.   I knew I had about a 25% chance of getting it.  Good luck!


I really want to!! I’m in a bit of a predicament though since I was planning on adding some more RIV direct points before 9/30 so I could get the “bonus” points with my Oct UY. So if I make an offer on this AKV contract I really want and they take it after 9/30, I’ll miss out on both the AKV points and the bonus RIV points. I’m not sure what to do…


----------



## OlieRow

OlieRow---$135-$29383-200-BWV-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/10 — passed 9/2


First DVC contract after many spreadsheets and considering it/reading here for a while.  I’m  SUPER excited!!!   Anxious to close and get my points loaded so I can bank the extra and figure out what to do with the current use year points.  I’d said I was going to rent them but I know myself better than that.


----------



## MICKIMINI

hereforthechurros said:


> Have you seen November availability? There's practically nothing :-/ We are only a week or so away from ROFR results and know a DVC November trip just isn't happening even if we pass. We just paid cash for a room.


Don't give up!  We had a 1 BR OKW for 4 nights 11-26 for our son and DIL and a BWV appeared for the same 4 nights so I switched them out.  I was stalking on the wrong contract so I *held* it for a minute while I opened up DVC again and went to the right contract to modify.  I had everything lined up, clicked modify, cancelled the other and it popped up instantly and I got it.

I also got them 2 nights at BLT in a 1 BR Lake View (same trip) from a SSR 1 BR a couple weeks ago.

Randomly stalk and don't give up!  Good luck!


----------



## MICKIMINI

TinkB278 said:


> I really want to!! I’m in a bit of a predicament though since I was planning on adding some more RIV direct points before 9/30 so I could get the “bonus” points with my Oct UY. So if I make an offer on this AKV contract I really want and they take it after 9/30, I’ll miss out on both the AKV points and the bonus RIV points. I’m not sure what to do…


That is a tough one.  AKV certainly has had DVC's attention recently.  What UY are you?  We are OCT and are *special* since there are hardly any contracts that fit us at any given time.  It took me almost three years to get the AKV's I wanted sigh.


----------



## Nick_will

nick_will---$115-$12830-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 87/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/9, passed 9/2

I'm legitimately surprised by this.  I know others have recently passed also with OKW or OKW(E).  I guess if you were thinking about this specific resort, now is the time to try.


----------



## TinkB278

MICKIMINI said:


> That is a tough one.  AKV certainly has had DVC's attention recently.  What UY are you?  We are OCT and are *special* since there are hardly any contracts that fit us at any given time.  It took me almost three years to get the AKV's I wanted sigh.


We are Oct UY for our RIV points too!  The AKV contract I am interested in doesn’t match our UY but it’s actually better for us since our favorite month to go is September. I have my eye on this contract more due to the price and number of points. I’ve felt like AKV has been sort of overpriced lately where I’d rather just buy direct to avoid the hassle of rofr and restricted points, but this new contract is perfect for us and a reasonable price! But that also makes me think it doesn’t stand much of a chance with rofr, and by the time I hear back it’ll be too late to switch gears and add on at riv instead to get the “bonus points”.


----------



## Stargazer65

MICKIMINI said:


> Wow - slow sellers! I had to reiterate to the broker on my 50 OKWE the other day that we don't pay until the seller sends in closing docs


Live and learn, haven't had this happen before.  Next time I won't pay up so fast. I have 20K just sitting in escrow for a month now.


----------



## MICKIMINI

TinkB278 said:


> We are Oct UY for our RIV points too!  The AKV contract I am interested in doesn’t match our UY but it’s actually better for us since our favorite month to go is September. I have my eye on this contract more due to the price and number of points. I’ve felt like AKV has been sort of overpriced lately where I’d rather just buy direct to avoid the hassle of rofr and restricted points, but this new contract is perfect for us and a reasonable price! But that also makes me think it doesn’t stand much of a chance with rofr, and by the time I hear back it’ll be too late to switch gears and add on at riv instead to get the “bonus points”.


I think I know which one you are talking about!  We are selling off two of our *other* UY next month (DVC ROFR'd them back).  I just don't want the hassle again but it's great for a dedicated resort and not trying to mix them up (my issue).  Can you strategically try to do both AKV now and RIV at the end of the month (with 10 day recission?)

All of a sudden OKWE's seem to be going through.  Look at the $115 OKWE Nick_will just grabbed - amazing!  Eventually DVC turns attention to another resort or maybe just backs off for a while and I've been waiting to see if that happens.  DH is in the buying mood lately, so bring it on LOL!


----------



## DisneyKim41

RNstitches said:


> For those of you that have done this multiple times, how do you keep yourself from obsessing over your email? I'm on day 20, and keep hoping that maybe I'll be one of those recently lucky people that had a quick response. I don't think I've every watched my email so closely before and my husband just thinks I'm crazy.


I looked obsessively each time even if I was sure it would be taken. It maybe got better each time.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MICKIMINI said:


> Don't give up!  We had a 1 BR OKW for 4 nights 11-26 for our son and DIL and a BWV appeared for the same 4 nights so I switched them out.  I was stalking on the wrong contract so I *held* it for a minute while I opened up DVC again and went to the right contract to modify.  I had everything lined up, clicked modify, cancelled the other and it popped up instantly and I got it.
> 
> I also got them 2 nights at BLT in a 1 BR Lake View (same trip) from a SSR 1 BR a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Randomly stalk and don't give up!  Good luck!


We won’t even have our points in hand until mid October so not sure how it would work trying to book a DVC stay for just a few weeks later.


----------



## Ginamarie

rolling777s said:


> It's actually double loaded.  They banked one year of points, it comes with 150 points that have to be used by November 30. Crossing our fingers that we can close (NO ROFR MONSTER) and find a place to stay in November to use those points.  If I'm understanding the timeline right. Best-case is a member number by the first week of October.  Cutting it REALLLLLY close, but we thought it was worth a shot.


This happened to me on my last contract. ROFR happened before the deadline but DVC didn’t finalize the membership for me until it was too late. I still mourn my 160 points lost!


----------



## MICKIMINI

hereforthechurros said:


> We won’t even have our points in hand until mid October so not sure how it would work trying to book a DVC stay for just a few weeks later.


Try to rent them for *anything* on disboards.  I've been able to get $10 in a similar situation.  Locals are your target audience and believe me, they stalk to look for deals IF you can get a reservation, but those folks know they can't be picky.  Cancellations do happen so you might get a renter and better to get something vs nothing.


----------



## Sunnyore

RNstitches said:


> For those of you that have done this multiple times, how do you keep yourself from obsessing over your email? I'm on day 20, and keep hoping that maybe I'll be one of those recently lucky people that had a quick response. I don't think I've every watched my email so closely before and my husband just thinks I'm crazy.


I’m on day 52 and all I am is just super annoyed. I’ve emailed my broker and they said they reached out to Disney but it’s been crickets since then. I don’t think there’s anything else I can do at this point but I have started bidding again  It’s BLT so it’ll probably be taken anyway.


----------



## flipflopmom

Sunnyore said:


> I’m on day 52 and all I am is just super annoyed. I’ve emailed my broker and they said they reached out to Disney but it’s been crickets since then. I don’t think there’s anything else I can do at this point but I have started bidding again  It’s BLT so it’ll probably be taken anyway.


Your contract was sent to ROFR 52 days ago??? What??


----------



## mousehouse23

Sunnyore said:


> I’m on day 52 and all I am is just super annoyed. I’ve emailed my broker and they said they reached out to Disney but it’s been crickets since then. I don’t think there’s anything else I can do at this point but I have started bidding again  It’s BLT so it’ll probably be taken anyway.



I'm really sorry! Here I thought we had it bad. We're on day 36, waiting on a BWV contract. The seller and Fidelity missed a spelling error in the original contract, though, which slowed things up. 52 days is nuts!


----------



## Maryrachel713

DonMacGregor said:


> Well, I suppose we could just leave mom/grandma behind. I think people tend to forget that an ex is still a mother/father/grandmother/etc. and that parents of exes are still your kid's grandparents. If you figure out what went wrong in your marriage, focus on those things you still have in common, and see the benefits of remaining a family and continuing to co-parent your kids, then everyone wins.



Props to you. My parents are long divorced.  We’re not up to vacations but my dads wife is slowly getting him there. She’s already mandated my mom be invited to holidays for the grandkids. 

My mom is no good at picking up any bills though.


----------



## rolling777s

hereforthechurros said:


> Have you seen November availability? There's practically nothing :-/ We are only a week or so away from ROFR results and know a DVC November trip just isn't happening even if we pass. We just paid cash for a room.


Don't ruin my fantasy


----------



## Sunnyore

mousehouse23 said:


> I'm really sorry! Here I thought we had it bad. We're on day 36, waiting on a BWV contract. The seller and Fidelity missed a spelling error in the original contract, though, which slowed things up. 52 days is nuts!


I’m with fidelity too and so I can’t help but wonder if there was a mistake made somewhere and they are being hush hush about it trying to fix it. When they found the mistake were they proactive about letting you know or did they try to slip you a new contract to sign hoping you wouldn’t notice?


----------



## Sunnyore

flipflopmom said:


> Your contract was sent to ROFR 52 days ago??? What??


My submit date was 7/12. So I check these threads to see if ROFR is even working and it looks like she has been so who knows what’s up.


----------



## pianomanzano

hereforthechurros said:


> Have you seen November availability? There's practically nothing :-/ We are only a week or so away from ROFR results and know a DVC November trip just isn't happening even if we pass. We just paid cash for a room.


Don’t lose hope! We found out about our first contract last year around the second week of September, closed first week of October, got set up with an account mid-October and was able to book a 2BR at SSR for a 4 nights with some points set to expire during the week of Veterans Day for our daughter’s birthday. Obviously lot of luck involved there but still possible to book something!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rolling777s said:


> Don't ruin my fantasy


It’s my fantasy too friend


----------



## hereforthechurros

pianomanzano said:


> Don’t lose hope! We found out about our first contract last year around the second week of September, closed first week of October, got set up with an account mid-October and was able to book a 2BR at SSR for a 4 nights with some points set to expire during the week of Veterans Day for our daughter’s birthday. Obviously lot of luck involved there but still possible to book something!


Well now you’ve gone and given me a chance!


----------



## Ritz

Ritz---$127-$24859-190-SSR-Aug-0/21, 119/22, 190/23, 190/24-INTL sllr pay MF 22- sent 9/2


----------



## mousehouse23

Sunnyore said:


> I’m with fidelity too and so I can’t help but wonder if there was a mistake made somewhere and they are being hush hush about it trying to fix it. When they found the mistake were they proactive about letting you know or did they try to slip you a new contract to sign hoping you wouldn’t notice?


My husband got the amended contract with a brief note that there'd been a misspelling of the seller's name. (!!) I asked our agent if that would delay things, and she said yes, but that it wouldn't be equivalent to starting the whole process over again. That was 16 days ago. 

I don't blame you for wondering, though! It does seem like something goofy has to be going on with yours.


----------



## DonMacGregor

mousehouse23 said:


> My husband got the amended contract with a brief note that there'd been a misspelling of the seller's name. (!!) I asked our agent if that would delay things, and she said yes, but that it wouldn't be equivalent to starting the whole process over again. That was 16 days ago.
> 
> I don't blame you for wondering, though! It does seem like something goofy has to be going on with yours.


Seems to be a daily occurrence with them...


----------



## MRLegg

MRLegg---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/10, passed 9/2


----------



## keirabella2012

hereforthechurros said:


> We won’t even have our points in hand until mid October so not sure how it would work trying to book a DVC stay for just a few weeks later.


I rented mine very quickly. That's always an option.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sunnyore said:


> I’m with fidelity too and so I can’t help but wonder if there was a mistake made somewhere and they are being hush hush about it trying to fix it. When they found the mistake were they proactive about letting you know or did they try to slip you a new contract to sign hoping you wouldn’t notice?



If received a point for every time Fidelity made a mistake I could stay at Grand Floridian’s Grand Villa tomorrow.


----------



## rolling777s

hereforthechurros said:


> Well now you’ve gone and given me a chance!


dumbanddumber.gif


----------



## rolling777s

RNstitches said:


> For those of you that have done this multiple times, how do you keep yourself from obsessing over your email? I'm on day 20, and keep hoping that maybe I'll be one of those recently lucky people that had a quick response. I don't think I've every watched my email so closely before and my husband just thinks I'm crazy.


I wore all the color off my GMAIL icon by clicking on it so often.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RNstitches said:


> For those of you that have done this multiple times, how do you keep yourself from obsessing over your email? I'm on day 20, and keep hoping that maybe I'll be one of those recently lucky people that had a quick response. I don't think I've every watched my email so closely before and my husband just thinks I'm crazy.


Hang in there. Being on these boards helped me to cope a lot, sharing the pain with fellow addicts. Football season is about to start so you can immerse yourself in that? Get into fantasy football if you haven’t. Waiting for ROFR is hard. But I always found the post ROFR process to be more excruciating. It’s the pain we must endure to save some money. We’re all here for you!


----------



## Deranged Hermit

HIRyeDVC said:


> Hang in there. Being on these boards helped me to cope a lot, sharing the pain with fellow addicts. Football season is about to start so you can immerse yourself in that? Get into fantasy football if you haven’t. Waiting for ROFR is hard. But I always found the post ROFR process to be more excruciating. It’s the pain we must endure to save some money. We’re all here for you!


I'm half way through the ROFR process (day 15 today) and I've just started to to check my email several more times a day and starting to sweat a little bit.   It seems that, recently,  if Disney is going to pass on it, you will know around the end of week three.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Deranged Hermit said:


> I'm half way through the ROFR process (day 15 today) and I've just started to to check my email several more times a day and starting to sweat a little bit.   It seems that, recently,  if Disney is going to pass on it, you will know around the end of week three.


TBH, and I know this might sound weird, but I miss the pain of buying resale. The hunt. Negotiating the deal. The wait. The constant email checking. The elation of passing ROFR. Closing the contract. Fantasizing how you will use these points. The joy of receiving membership number and seeing those glorious points load. Booking your next stay for the first time using your new contract.  It totally is like the movie Inside Out for me. And the harder we had to work for it, the greater the joy and reward. Obviously, not all love this process and prefer the immediate satisfaction of buying direct. I used to be that way but I prefer this much more, especially when you get to save money and buy a property you really like, not something Disney wants to push on you. Hang in there. Just embrace the pain because it’s worth it!


----------



## limace

I agree with HIRye above. And as agonizing as the wait was-and mine was awful, not just for ROFR but we had huge delays from our closing company back when I bought-as soon as it’s over it’s over. And it’ll be a distant memory, you’ll be using your points, and very happy about saving thousands.


----------



## Chia1974

Looking for more SAB points. Aulani subsidized, Poly resale or something else? East coast based.

Saw an Aulani subsidized in my UY as my first subsidized, super tempting


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> Looking for more SAB points. Aulani subsidized, Poly resale or something else? East coast based.
> 
> Saw an Aulani subsidized in my UY as my first subsidized, super tempting


Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


They probably won’t accept my low offer lol


----------



## ehh

Chia1974 said:


> Looking for more SAB points. Aulani subsidized, Poly resale or something else? East coast based.
> 
> Saw an Aulani subsidized in my UY as my first subsidized, super tempting


I didn't think Aulani or Poly had Stormalong Bay 

For SAP, Aulani is going to be less expensive (possibly with higher risk) but with Poly points you can always book a Poly reservation as a banker reservation then modify at 7 months to other resorts.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Put in an


HIRyeDVC said:


> TBH, and I know this might sound weird, but I miss the pain of buying resale. The hunt. Negotiating the deal. The wait. The constant email checking. The elation of passing ROFR. Closing the contract. Fantasizing how you will use these points. The joy of receiving membership number and seeing those glorious points load. Booking your next stay for the first time using your new contract.  It totally is like the movie Inside Out for me. And the harder we had to work for it, the greater the joy and reward. Obviously, not all love this process and prefer the immediate satisfaction of buying direct. I used to be that way but I prefer this much more, especially when you get to save money and buy a property you really like, not something Disney wants to push on you. Hang in there. Just embrace the pain because it’s worth it!


I just put in an accepted offer on a 30-point BRV contract, all of 8 weeks after closing my last one...The disease is real.


----------



## Chia1974

ehh said:


> I didn't think Aulani or Poly had Stormalong Bay
> 
> For SAP, Aulani is going to be less expensive (possibly with higher risk) but with Poly points you can always book a Poly reservation as a banker reservation then modify at 7 months to other resorts.


We have BWV, BLT and VGF already and don’t need 11 months advantage at either location. We need just points for random trips or rental. We don’t mind taking whatever is available at last minute. Poly cost more Initially and higher dues.


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> We have BWV, BLT and VGF already and don’t need 11 months advantage at either location. We need just points for random trips or rental. We don’t mind taking whatever is available at last minute. Poly cost more Initially and higher dues.


I would think about a transfer in instead for SAP or renting. Less hassle and there are deals that pop up from time to time.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DonMacGregor said:


> Put in an
> 
> I just put in an accepted offer on a 30-point BRV contract, all of 8 weeks after closing my last one...The disease is real.


Buying these tiny contracts is like buying a Kit Kat bar by the check out counter. So easy and tempting.


----------



## Chia1974

DVChris said:


> I would think about a transfer in instead for SAP or renting. Less hassle and there are deals that pop up from time to time.


Yea, that’s true also. I rented $10 points last month for a super last minute trip.


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> Buying these tiny contracts is like buying a Kit Kat bar by the check out counter. So easy and tempting.


Right!


----------



## Deranged Hermit

Well, I just got an email telling me they don't have an answer from Disney yet. The title of the email was "Your Right of First Refusal Request for Contract # xxxxxxxxx'.
So annoying.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> TBH, and I know this might sound weird, but I miss the pain of buying resale. The hunt. Negotiating the deal. The wait. The constant email checking. The elation of passing ROFR. Closing the contract. Fantasizing how you will use these points. The joy of receiving membership number and seeing those glorious points load. Booking your next stay for the first time using your new contract.  It totally is like the movie Inside Out for me. And the harder we had to work for it, the greater the joy and reward. Obviously, not all love this process and prefer the immediate satisfaction of buying direct. I used to be that way but I prefer this much more, especially when you get to save money and buy a property you really like, not something Disney wants to push on you. Hang in there. Just embrace the pain because it’s worth it!


This is why I’m always still looking for the best deals. I can’t buy them all, but if someone else says they’re looking for SSR 150 points, I can point them in the right direction!


----------



## DonMacGregor

> DonMacGregor---$145-$5078-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 30/24- sent 9/3



I need an intervention...


----------



## pianomanzano

DonMacGregor said:


> I need an intervention...


Don’t we all? haha 

Although when my latest resale closes, I think we’re done adding on for awhile. My wife says any more points and we’re going to have to cook instant ramen for meals for our next couple of trips down to WDW!


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> Don’t we all? haha
> 
> Although when my latest resale closes, I think we’re done adding on for awhile. My wife says any more points and we’re going to have to cook instant ramen for meals for our next couple of trips down to WDW!


But instant ramen at a DVC resort is better than instant ramen at home!


----------



## DonMacGregor

pianomanzano said:


> Don’t we all? haha
> 
> Although when my latest resale closes, I think we’re done adding on for awhile. My wife says any more points and we’re going to have to cook instant ramen for meals for our next couple of trips down


I honestly was done, but saw a small contract, my use year, almost fully loaded and already banked into 2023. What are ya gonna do? Since BRV is a 2042 resort, I have 5 or 6 of these smaller contacts that I can decide to peel off if I want before they lose all value (although I kinda look at them like a car you run into the ground and at best can get a couple hundred bucks for from the scrap yard. You don't ALWAYS have to get something back at the end).


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

pianomanzano said:


> Don’t we all? haha
> 
> Although when my latest resale closes, I think we’re done adding on for awhile. My wife says any more points and we’re going to have to cook instant ramen for meals for our next couple of trips down to WDW!


“I think we’re done adding on for a while” — famous last words. 

I can’t keep track of how many times I’ve said that.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> “I think we’re done adding on for a while” — famous last words.
> 
> I can’t keep track of how many times I’ve said that.


I actually deleted most of the shortcuts in Chrome for the big resale sites and only left one search engine/aggregator site with my preferences plugged in. The parameters were pretty narrow: February UY, BRV Resort, less than 50 points. I mean, I did TRY not to buy more...


----------



## TraJon

Stargazer65 said:


> It's my one month Anniversary of passing ROFR!
> 
> (but still haven't closed)





Stargazer65 said:


> Live and learn, haven't had this happen before.  Next time I won't pay up so fast. I have 20K just sitting in escrow for a month now.


I am so sorry! I can’t believe it! You were daya after me. Hang in there!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Chia1974 said:


> Looking for more SAB points. Aulani subsidized, Poly resale or something else? East coast based.
> 
> Saw an Aulani subsidized in my UY as my first subsidized, super tempting


I think Aulani subsidized is a crap value, unless you stumble into a seller who doesn't know what they have. You're looking at a 10+ year break-even. 



ehh said:


> with Poly points you can always book a Poly reservation as a banker reservation then modify at 7 months to other resorts.


Yeah but your only choice at Poly is an expensive Studio. Your 7 month swap is either going to be to a cheaper studio or a more expensive 1BR+. I don't like the idea of swapping when there's very little chance that the points cost of the new reservation will be anywhere near the points cost of the original reservation. It makes points management super clunky.


----------



## Chia1974

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think Aulani subsidized is a crap value, unless you stumble into a seller who doesn't know what they have. You're looking at a 10+ year break-even.
> 
> 
> Yeah but your only choice at Poly is an expensive Studio. Your 7 month swap is either going to be to a cheaper studio or a more expensive 1BR+. I don't like the idea of swapping when there's very little chance that the points cost of the new reservation will be anywhere near the points cost of the original reservation. It makes points management super clunky.


I’m looking for the cheapest points. We have enough where we want to stay already. We’ll use them for rent or anything last minute for ourselves. I’m pretty good at stalking so I have been getting BCV, BWV or AKV value for rental for maximum value.

Although Poly points are good value but the initial cost is higher. Like you said Poly studios are expensive but people love to rent Poly. We however are not Poly fans.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$110-$6424-50-AUL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19


----------



## disneydoc2007

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$110-$6424-50-AUL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19


Was this bought back by Disney?


----------



## disneydoc2007

Ginamarie said:


> This is why I’m always still looking for the best deals. I can’t buy them all, but if someone else says they’re looking for SSR 150 points, I can point them in the right direction!


That’s me, I’m looking for my first contract 150+! Help me save $$ and make the right choice plz!


----------



## TikiRoomMania

TikiLover---$150-$23360-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 9/1


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

disneydoc2007 said:


> Was this bought back by Disney?


No, just forgot to post it after it was sent to ROFR


----------



## Ginamarie

disneydoc2007 said:


> That’s me, I’m looking for my first contract 150+! Help me save $$ and make the right choice plz!


I’m pretty sure I can post this because it’s fidelity- if not, you’ll see a bunch of xxx’s. Posted two days ago, it’s loaded at $121/point.

https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...club/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort/6028606/


----------



## Deranged Hermit

Ginamarie said:


> I’m pretty sure I can post this because it’s fidelity- if not, you’ll see a bunch of xxx’s. Posted two days ago, it’s loaded at $121/point.
> 
> https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/...club/disneys-saratoga-springs-resort/6028606/


Wow, great deal. If I wasn't already waiting on a ROFR,  I'd put an offer in.


----------



## disneydoc2007

Deranged Hermit said:


> Wow, great deal. If I wasn't already waiting on a ROFR,  I'd put an offer in.


Love this one! Assuming it could get past ROFR, how much would it cost to rent additional points? Is it easy to do? I'm such a newbie!


----------



## Chia1974

disneydoc2007 said:


> Love this one! Assuming it could get past ROFR, how much would it cost to rent additional points? Is it easy to do? I'm such a newbie!


I’ve been searching for an international seller who is willing to accept my low offer but no luck there lol. I rented pretty much all my first year points when I purchased for at least $20pp. It covered more than the down payment.


----------



## RNstitches

RNstitches---$155-$25175-150-BWV-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/14, passed 9/5

I was not expecting to hear anything until after the holiday weekend, but so excited to start on the next stage of the process.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Keppyslinger said:


> Yep trying again.
> More points than I think we need, but lower $ / point.
> 
> Keppyslinger---$125 - $16,414–125–AKL–July-0/21, 0/22, 69/23-Seller paying providing $519 credit towards 2023 dues - Sent 8/4


Well not too surprised here.

Keppyslinger---$125 - $16,414–125–AKL–July-0/21, 0/22, 69/23-Seller paying providing $519 credit towards 2023 dues - Sent 8/4 Taken 9/5.

I am still looking to buy but I am wondering what People may project the impact of the economy to have on the resale market?


----------



## hereforthechurros

hereforthechurros said:


> hereforthechurros---$150-$28361-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 56/21, 175/22, 175/23-International seller- sent 8/17


Passed today!


----------



## badeacon

Keppyslinger said:


> Well not too surprised here.
> 
> Keppyslinger---$125 - $16,414–125–AKL–July-0/21, 0/22, 69/23-Seller paying providing $519 credit towards 2023 dues - Sent 8/4 Taken 9/5.
> 
> I am still looking to buy but I am wondering what People may project the impact of the economy to have on the resale market?


So you thought you could sneak a use year that does not exist by them ?


----------



## Deranged Hermit

badeacon said:


> So you thought you could sneak a use year that does not exist by them ?


Good call. I thought that looked weird when I looked at it but couldn't figure out why.


----------



## DVChris

Deranged Hermit said:


> Good call. I thought that looked weird when I looked at it but couldn't figure out why.


You can use the link provided on the first page of this thread to generate your data string. The link makes it easy.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica (seller)---$135-$14671-100-AKV-Dec-0/21, 19/22, 50/23-delayed closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/5

Only 3 weeks and it passed. Surprised, but pleased for my buyer.


----------



## The_MT

ROFR is moving fast this month, wonder if she’s been doubling up on her daily cold brews! Hopefully my Aulani sub contracts will pass this week, they were sent in on 8/17


----------



## Kristyn

My AKV just got taken .  I’m not really surprised but now I need to decide if I want to start over.

Kristyn---$129-$25562-180-AKV-Dec-0/21, 189/22, 180/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/5


----------



## The_MT

With all these AKV contracts being taken I’m hoping there will be a sale on direct points soon. Depending on the price I might buy and start working toward my blue card


----------



## redboat45

The_MT said:


> With all these AKV contracts being taken I’m hoping there will be a sale on direct points soon. Depending on the price I might buy and start working toward my blue card


I think they currently do have incentives for AKL.


----------



## The_MT

redboat45 said:


> I think they currently do have incentives for AKL.


Oh really? Others had told me no AKL this time. I’ll dig around to see what I find, thanks


----------



## Chia1974

Just wondering, are AKV owners always book value rooms and club level rooms at 11 months? There’s nothing available ever, all the way up to 11 months. I understand there are very few of them.


----------



## MickeyismyCat

MickeyismyCat---$129-$32250-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF '22 & CC/ Int'l Seller- sent 8/11, passed 9/5


----------



## JulieBeeRN

JulieBeeRN---$134-$20250-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller paying closing cost- sent 8/12 - passed 9/5


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Just wondering, are AKV owners always book value rooms and club level rooms at 11 months? There’s nothing available ever, all the way up to 11 months. I understand there are very few of them.


Yup…and people walk them too..


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> Yup…and people walk them too..


Those and the standard studio/2bed lock-offs at BWV get walked all year long. I’m surprised BCV studios don’t. I thought BCV owners would really want those studios. Instead they get snagged immediately at 7 months.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Chia1974 said:


> Those and the standard studio/2bed lock-offs at BWV get walked all year long. I’m surprised BCV studios don’t. I thought BCV owners would really want those studios. Instead they get snagged immediately at 7 months.


There's probably a good portion of owners at BCV who have contracts of 160 or more, whatever the minimum was years ago, and book larger rooms since the points chart is one of those friendly legacy ones.


----------



## Chia1974

Where'sPiglet? said:


> There's probably a good portion of owners at BCV who have contracts of 160 or more, whatever the minimum was years ago, and book larger rooms since the points chart is one of those friendly legacy ones.


There is still no walking pattern for the larger rooms. Do long time BCV rather just use their points elsewhere?if it was I, I’d sell my 2042 BCV at a super premium and buy a cheaper and longer contract.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Chia1974 said:


> There is still no walking pattern for the larger rooms. Do long time BCV rather just use their points elsewhere?if it was I, I’d sell my 2042 BCV at a super premium and buy a cheaper and longer contract.


 Maybe they're more relaxed about booking than their neighbors across the pond. 

There's a lot of people that have bought at BCV and BWV in recent years to use the points exclusively there, but BWV points have often been cheaper. Maybe there's just more people at BWV that bought points exclusively to use to walk to Epcot and it's made home-resort booking extra intense there.


----------



## Chia1974

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Maybe they're more relaxed about booking than their neighbors across the pond.
> 
> There's a lot of people that have bought at BCV and BWV in recent years to use the points exclusively there, but BWV points have often been cheaper. Maybe there's just more people at BWV that bought points exclusively to use to walk to Epcot and it's made home-resort booking extra intense there.


I did just that with my BWV purchase this year. The fact that BWV only have 2bed lock-offs makes the 11 month booking of Boardwalk view and those awesome 9 point studio super intense. If they do build/convert a new DVC building on the Crescent Lake, the points chart would be sky high!


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> There is still no walking pattern for the larger rooms. Do long time BCV rather just use their points elsewhere?if it was I, I’d sell my 2042 BCV at a super premium and buy a cheaper and longer contract.



There are a lot more rooms there that walking doesn’t need to happen to the degree it does for some of the others


----------



## rolling777s

rolling777s said:


> rolling777s---$150-$24700-150-BWV-Dec-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/15
> 
> it's my first time.  Be gentle.


Huzzah!  Passed 9/5/2022 and Estoppel Certificate issued.  Only 21 Days!  (I'll read and see if I'm supposed to format differently.)


----------



## rolling777s

RNstitches said:


> RNstitches---$155-$25175-150-BWV-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/14, passed 9/5
> 
> I was not expecting to hear anything until after the holiday weekend, but so excited to start on the next stage of the process.


My BWV passed yesterday too.


----------



## mousehouse23

mousehouse23---$130-$13740-100-BWV-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 100/23 - sent 7/28, passed 9/6

My husband and I were almost certain this would be taken, so this was very good news! A spelling mistake (of the seller's name) was probably the reason why it took us 40 days to hear back.


----------



## EAHajd

Hello! It’s been almost 4 years and we are back at it again!

Eahajd—-$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Sent 9/6

I see this one is possibly on the cusp so we are cautiously optimistic!


----------



## BunnyhugSK

Well, the unexpected happened...avoided obsessing with the email this weekend and checked today to find that Plan "C" passed too!
(good thing we didn't bid on another...)

BunnyhugSK---$110-$16500-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/9 PASSED 9/2

So now both our offers passed the ROFR process...looks like we are going to spend a good chunk of time at DisneyWorld in 2023!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Kristyn said:


> My AKV just got taken .  I’m not really surprised but now I need to decide if I want to start over.
> 
> Kristyn---$129-$25562-180-AKV-Dec-0/21, 189/22, 180/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/5


They seem pretty set on trying to keep price closer to $140 for AKV from what I’m seeing. We had a $132 pp contract yoinked last month.


----------



## redboat45

BunnyhugSK said:


> Well, the unexpected happened...avoided obsessing with the email this weekend and checked today to find that Plan "C" passed too!
> (good thing we didn't bid on another...)
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$110-$16500-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/9 PASSED 9/2
> 
> So now both our offers passed the ROFR process...looks like we are going to spend a good chunk of time at DisneyWorld in 2023!


did you buy through Fidelity?


----------



## BunnyhugSK

redboat45 said:


> did you buy through Fidelity?


No...at least I don't think we did....we used "DVC Store.com"


----------



## pkrieger2287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567183613690580992


----------



## Disdreaming479

Disdreaming479---$135-$36631-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 420/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF on 21- sent 8/12, passed 9/5

Disdreaming479---$135-$22178-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 21- sent 8/12, passed 9/5

I’ve been reading and watching these boards since 2019. Watched the prices drop way down but wanted to pay cash. Big thanks to all here sharing information! Somehow I managed to pass two contracts, LOADED with points. Next year hoping to take a gaggle of awesome teenagers fresh outta high school to wdw to party with Mickey and Pals!!


----------



## ccv_fam

ccv_fam---$110-$37389-330-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 284/22, 330/23, 330/24-Seller pays MF '22- sent


----------



## The_MT

The_MT---$129.5-$22053-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 197/23, 160/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/18, passed 9/6

Woohoo! Got my answer in less than 20 days


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6

Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.


----------



## The_MT

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.


That’s awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Chia1974

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.


What? This is amazing


----------



## disneydoc2007

CaptainAmerica said:


> I think Aulani subsidized is a crap value, unless you stumble into a seller who doesn't know what they have. You're looking at a 10+ year break-even.
> 
> 
> At what price does it stop being a crap value, in your opinion? I thought it could be a very good value.


----------



## Jlo85

JLo85---$160-$16768-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24-Buyer pays 2022 MFs- sent 8/17, passed 9/6


----------



## HIRyeDVC

The_MT said:


> The_MT---$129.5-$22053-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 197/23, 160/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/18, passed 9/6
> 
> Woohoo! Got my answer in less than 20 days


$129.5?! You should have at least gotten it for $129!! What a rip off!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.


Deal of the year.  Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## The_MT

HIRyeDVC said:


> $129.5?! You should have at least gotten it for $129!! What a rip off!


It was 2 contracts, one I got for $130 with 37 2022 pts and the other for $129 with 0 2022 pts


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.



Awesome!!  What a steal.  Well done.


----------



## Dis Dragon

Disdragon---$175-$18,165-100-BCV-FEB-7/22, 164+92/23, 100/24 - sent 8/13, passed 9/5


----------



## garegco

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.


Was this contract the one that was advertised by a broker on several Facebook groups by chance?


----------



## Jaydee51

i was looking at the August ROFR report posted earlier (fascinating!) and wasn't surprised at the SSRs buy back rate considering i already experienced 2 with full price offers. 

I'm curious to know if others have experienced this with full price offers or if anyone is adjusting (has already adjusted) their offer strategy to avoid ROFR?


----------



## Disdreaming479

Jaydee51 said:


> i was looking at the August ROFR report posted earlier (fascinating!) and wasn't surprised at the SSRs buy back rate considering i already experienced 2 with full price offers.
> 
> I'm curious to know if others have experienced this with full price offers or if anyone is adjusting (has already adjusted) their offer strategy to avoid ROFR?


I did not offer full price offers but I did feel I had a chance with 135-140 pp. I purchased through the board sponsor. I think the total number of SSR contracts posted to this thread has plummeted due to buy backs. Also, after I learned that October is the new fiscal year, I hoped that my timing was good. Timing is strange with rofr because it seems the passing/not passing trends shift quickly at times. I did not want to try to get a steal. I wanted to have my points before December.
ETA: the difference between 140 & 135 pp on 400 points is $2k. I’ve paid way more than that on each cash stay I’ve had in 2 bdrm villas.


----------



## DVChris

garegco said:


> Was this contract the one that was advertised by a broker on several Facebook groups by chance?


Yes, here's the link per the board's rules. Their site does not include listings but I see their posts on FB instead. My experience has been smooth with the broker and of course with Cammy handling the close.
https://timetosharerealty.com


----------



## Ginamarie

Jaydee51 said:


> i was looking at the August ROFR report posted earlier (fascinating!) and wasn't surprised at the SSRs buy back rate considering i already experienced 2 with full price offers.
> 
> I'm curious to know if others have experienced this with full price offers or if anyone is adjusting (has already adjusted) their offer strategy to avoid ROFR?


I have never offered full price on a contract- lol. It’s just against my nature not to negotiate.


----------



## garegco

DVChris said:


> Yes, here's the link per the board's rules. Their site does not include listings but I see their posts on FB instead. My experience has been smooth with the broker and of course with Cammy handling the close.
> https://timetosharerealty.com


Nice! Glad someone on here snagged it. I was super tempted by it when I saw it, but had to come around to my senses that it was too many points for me right now. I did have another contract a couple of months through that broker that was ROFR'ed and it was smooth to that point.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Sandisw said:


> Yup…and people walk them too..


There are tons available on the rental market.  I was viewing the AKV on this sponsor's rental site, and values were all over the place.


----------



## DVChris

garegco said:


> Nice! Glad someone on here snagged it. I was super tempted by it when I saw it, but had to come around to my senses that it was too many points for me right now. I did have another contract a couple of months through that broker that was ROFR'ed and it was smooth to that point.


My last one with them, CCV, was also ROFR’ed.  They are a small broker but their prices are mighty!


----------



## wings91

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Record speed at 10 days! Broker thinks they are waiving through international sellers.



I guess ROFL is not interested in protecting resale value.  Only been watching this thread for month or so, nothing under 170 passes at BLT.  Defiantly good news for you!

I've seen the international seller fast pass mentioned before. Why does this matter?


----------



## Sandisw

wings91 said:


> I guess ROFL is not interested in protecting resale value.  Only been watching this thread for month or so, nothing under 170 passes at BLT.  Defiantly good news for you!
> 
> I've seen the international seller fast pass mentioned before. Why does this matter?



DVD doesn’t seem to want to deal with the extra things associated with buying from an international seller, so they never take them back.

That means that lower prices will get through.


----------



## geargrinder

Sandisw said:


> DVD doesn’t seem to want to deal with the extra things associated with buying from an international seller, so they never take them back.
> 
> That means that lower prices will get through.


I wonder if the main issue is the chance that the seller does not pay the FIRPA.  Then the responsibility falls on the buyer.  I bet that is the concern DVD is avoiding.


----------



## Sandisw

geargrinder said:


> I wonder if the main issue is the chance that the seller does not pay the FIRPA.  Then the responsibility falls on the buyer.  I bet that is the concern DVD is avoiding.



Very well could be that and maybe there are different implications for them as a company that don’t exist for an individual.   All we know is that buying from an international seller is pretty much guaranteed to pass, no matter the price.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$110-$6424-50-AUL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19


HappyThoughtsTees---$110-$6424-50-AUL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19, passed 9/7
(19 days)


----------



## GRTripetsDad

SRUAlmn said:


> 76-$14809-160-VB-Apr-0/


----------



## Deranged Hermit

When I get home. I'll post the official numbers, but my 150 point, $125 per point offer for SSR  was waived by Disney today. Wasn't sure that one was going to make it


----------



## disneydoc2007

Deranged Hermit said:


> When I get home. I'll post the official numbers, but my 150 point, $125 per point offer for SSR  was waived by Disney today. Wasn't sure that one was going to make it


Wowza, that’s a great sign!!


----------



## disneydoc2007

Was it an international seller?


----------



## Deranged Hermit

disneydoc2007 said:


> Was it an international seller?


It was not. She lived in jersey.


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

Deranged Hermit said:


> It was not. She lived in jersey.


Must not make jokes about NJ

Worst part about it is that my kids love it here. They don’t understand why people rag on Jersey so much.


----------



## pianomanzano

Sandisw said:


> Very well could be that and maybe there are different implications for them as a company that don’t exist for an individual.   All we know is that buying from an international seller is pretty much guaranteed to pass, no matter the price.


Is FIRPTA funds supposed to be taken out at closing?


----------



## cdobert

Very frustrated.  Just found out that Disney requested an addendum from my seller; it's been 5 days and they haven't returned it yet.  I'm hoping my 50 point, $125 per point contract at SSR will still go through.


----------



## Sunnyore

I just got a call from my agent at our favorite company with an admin fee and who here wants to venture a guess why I haven’t heard back from Disney yet even though today is day 57??  I mean, everyone really just need 1 guess….  

Anyway, I’m surprisingly not too mad. At least I get to save on admin fee now if we pass ROFR


----------



## Joel22

Sunnyore said:


> I just got a call from my agent at our favorite company with an admin fee and who here wants to venture a guess why I haven’t heard back from Disney yet even though today is day 57??  I mean, everyone really just need 1 guess….
> 
> Anyway, I’m surprisingly not too mad. At least I get to save on admin fee now if we pass ROFR


I'm being dumb but did they not submit when they said they did?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

pianomanzano said:


> Is FIRPTA funds supposed to be taken out at closing?



Yes.  They are withheld from the Seller's proceeds at closing (assuming title/escrow company did it properly).


----------



## TraJon

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Must not make jokes about NJ
> 
> Worst part about it is that my kids love it here. They don’t understand why people rag on Jersey so much.


I don’t like our property taxes but we love it as well. We are near Philadelphia. 45 minutes to the ocean. So convenient. I take for granted how close we are to so much


----------



## geargrinder

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Yes.  They are withheld from the Seller's proceeds at closing (assuming title/escrow company did it properly).


Right, and if they are not, it becomes the purchaser's responsibility.


----------



## mgeologist

mgeologist said:


> Finally got a chance to post...
> 
> mgeologist---$116-$18587-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 7/18, passed 8/16.  Closed 8/29 and deed recorded 8/31
> 
> mgeologist---$163-$27173-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 7/44, taken 8/18
> 
> mgeologist---$115-$24373-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 8/24 -- because why not try for another one without even getting the first contract operational....


Just heard back.  

mgeologist---$115-$24373-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 8/24, passed 9/7


----------



## KTownRaider

KTownRaider---$270-$27704-100-VGC-Oct-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19, passed 9/7

ROFR waived in 19 days- pretty thrilled with the abbreviated ROFR timeline...on to closing phase...


----------



## Ginamarie

Sunnyore said:


> I just got a call from my agent at our favorite company with an admin fee and who here wants to venture a guess why I haven’t heard back from Disney yet even though today is day 57??  I mean, everyone really just need 1 guess….
> 
> Anyway, I’m surprisingly not too mad. At least I get to save on admin fee now if we pass ROFR


I read these stories and I want to stop following their site... but then they post OKW-E for $115/point and they suck me right back in.


----------



## Chia1974

TraJon said:


> I don’t like our property taxes but we love it as well. We are near Philadelphia. 45 minutes to the ocean. So convenient. I take for granted how close we are to so much


We live 30 minutes from Ocean City, NJ. People pay thousands for summer vacation home rentals and we hardly ever go. We pay thousands to go to Disney instead. 
It  just so happens that ACY is 10 minutes away from me, way too convenient for a last minute trip when I see a  DVC room pops up.


----------



## Sunnyore

Joel22 said:


> I'm being dumb but did they not submit when they said they did?


The story I was given was coordinator that submitted the paperwork didn’t submit everything they were supposed to. The kicker was I reached out about 2 weeks ago and coordinator said they will call Disney and see what’s the delay, and apparently they try to fix it but didn’t bother updating me. I even email last week and still.. crickets. So I went straight to my agent today who did respond immediately which I appreciated. Now my hope is if ROFR lady is rushed she might just feel bad for me and give it to me?


----------



## discreet

Sunnyore said:


> I just got a call from my agent at our favorite company with an admin fee and who here wants to venture a guess why I haven’t heard back from Disney yet even though today is day 57??  I mean, everyone really just need 1 guess….
> 
> Anyway, I’m surprisingly not too mad. At least I get to save on admin fee now if we pass ROFR


Their dog ate your ROFR submission before they got a chance to send it.


----------



## Sunnyore

discreet said:


> Their dog ate your ROFR submission before they got a chance to send it.


I mean, this could be true. Should ask the coordinator person if she has a dog and this is why my paperwork was incomplete at Disney.


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> We live 30 minutes from Ocean City, NJ. People pay thousands for summer vacation home rentals and we hardly ever go. We pay thousands to go to Disney instead.
> It  just so happens that ACY is 10 minutes away from me, way too convenient for a last minute trip when I see a  DVC room pops up.


Philly here. Parents bought a condo in the boardwalk in AC as a summer vacation spot back in the early 2000s from friends of theirs who were getting too old to make the drive down enough to make it worth it. Hate going down there, especially the AC Beach it’s so dirty. I wish they would trade in their actual boardwalk condo for some Boardwalk points!


----------



## Bellex917

I didn't even get a chance to post mine yet and it passed! We passed at SSR in 17 days... I'm sorry I don't have the right formatting but it was $138pp for 110 points. We sent it 8/22 and heard today, 9/7.


----------



## beldred

How often is the main page of the thread updated? Looks like it's been a couple weeks at least since the last update? 
I've started my first time buyer contract hunting and was checking it to get an idea of what to send on offers. Was wondering how often I should check back for updates!

Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Bellex917 said:


> I didn't even get a chance to post mine yet and it passed! We passed at SSR in 17 days... I'm sorry I don't have the right formatting but it was $138pp for 110 points. We sent it 8/22 and heard today, 9/7.



You can use the string in the first post and then it can be added to the main list.


----------



## Sandisw

beldred said:


> How often is the main page of the thread updated? Looks like it's been a couple weeks at least since the last update?
> I've started my first time buyer contract hunting and was checking it to get an idea of what to send on offers. Was wondering how often I should check back for updates!
> 
> Thanks!



The person who updates this thread does try to update weekly as much as possible.


----------



## Chia1974

With all the speedy ROFR. I really think I need to try one this month. Someone has mentioned September is the end of fiscal year.


----------



## TraJon

Chia1974 said:


> We live 30 minutes from Ocean City, NJ. People pay thousands for summer vacation home rentals and we hardly ever go. We pay thousands to go to Disney instead.
> It  just so happens that ACY is 10 minutes away from me, way too convenient for a last minute trip when I see a  DVC room pops up.


My first home I bought was in Ocean City. Now I live in Voorhees.  Once the cool weather kicks in I dream of Disney.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Bellex917 said:


> I didn't even get a chance to post mine yet and it passed! We passed at SSR in 17 days... I'm sorry I don't have the right formatting but it was $138pp for 110 points. We sent it 8/22 and heard today, 9/7.


Ours was sent on 8/22 or 8/23 also (I’m not sure how to know for sure which day it was sent?) So this gives me hope we’ll hear soon  Congrats!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica (seller)---$117-$24992-200-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 200/24-delayed closing- sent 9/8


----------



## Tonks44

Waiting on our first contract. I was so excited but not feeling as optimistic after spending time on here and seeing all the AKL contracts taken. Hopefully won’t have to wait too long!

Tonks44---$130-$14617-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 197/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/30


----------



## leecrouse

Not my use year but a good deal for anyone looking at BCV.

https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/property/disney-vacation-club/disneys-beach-club-villas/6028689/


----------



## Hhay1015

Hhay1015---$155-$16135-100-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 100/23- sent 8/9 passed 9/8!!!

That wait is not fun. I actually was kinda hoping it would get taken so I could buy one with more points. I can add on later I guess!


----------



## Sunnyore

Hooray for mistakes! Perhaps ROFR lady felt sorry for me that I waited 2 months for this. Can't be too mad to get this little contract waived and now save a little bit of money! 

Sunnyore---$170-$4932-25-BLT-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 25/23- sent 7/12, passed 9/8

(total cost fixed to reflect the waived admin fee)


----------



## Sunnyore

Sent this one out the other day. Not a great deal but I couldn't bring myself to get a new UY. At least I don't have to worry about this one passing. Anyway leaving it here for data points.

Sunnyore---$183-$13374-70-BCV-Aug-0/21, 140/22, 70/23-seller paying MF '22- sent 9/6


----------



## JulieBeeRN

EAHajd said:


> Hello! It’s been almost 4 years and we are back at it again!
> 
> Eahajd—-$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Sent 9/6
> 
> I see this one is possibly on the cusp so we are cautiously optimistic!



We just passed on our SSR contract, so good luck to you too!


----------



## EricLaurie

Ericlaurie---$157-$24450-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 205/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 9/8


----------



## SRUAlmn

SRUAlmn said:


> Ours was sent on 8/22 or 8/23 also (I’m not sure how to know for sure which day it was sent?) So this gives me hope we’ll hear soon  Congrats!!



We did!!!!! Got our email today that we passed ROFR!! On Disney+ Day! Ha! 

SRUAlmn---$76-$14809-160-VB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 289/23, 160/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/23, passed 9/8 (16 days)


----------



## pangyal

Okay, I've been sneaking into the thread all week to do stealth updates and am happy to report that I FINALLY caught up! Remind me not to go on vacation again


----------



## pks_domer

pangyal said:


> Okay, I've been sneaking into the thread all week to do stealth updates and am happy to report that I FINALLY caught up! Remind me not to go on vacation again


Thanks again for all your hard work! Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

pangyal said:


> Okay, I've been sneaking into the thread all week to do stealth updates and am happy to report that I FINALLY caught up! Remind me not to go on vacation again


Thank you for this priceless, informative, and entertaining thread


----------



## disneydoc2007

Ginamarie said:


> I read these stories and I want to stop following their site... but then they post OKW-E for $115/point and they suck me right back in.





CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica (seller)---$117-$24992-200-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 200/24-delayed closing- sent 9/8


That’s nice and somewhat risky! Love it, good luck!


----------



## EricLaurie

pangyal said:


> Okay, I've been sneaking into the thread all week to do stealth updates and am happy to report that I FINALLY caught up! Remind me not to go on vacation again


You are


----------



## EAHajd

JulieBeeRN said:


> We just passed on our SSR contract, so good luck to you too!


That’s so nice to hear!! Thank you for the update!


----------



## The_MT

pangyal said:


> Okay, I've been sneaking into the thread all week to do stealth updates and am happy to report that I FINALLY caught up! Remind me not to go on vacation again


Thank you, you’re awesome! Hope you had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Ginamarie

pangyal said:


> Okay, I've been sneaking into the thread all week to do stealth updates and am happy to report that I FINALLY caught up! Remind me not to go on vacation again


Never stop vacationing!!

We also live in the Philly area (Bucks County) now. I’m amazed at how many people own beach houses at the Jersey shore and that’s what they do all summer. I would be bored senseless. All my money goes to DVC/DCL instead.


----------



## Chia1974

SSR prices have calmed down quite a bit. Talked to my broker and she told me she had one passed a couple days ago for $118.5 and loaded with double points. Of course I submitted an offer but now I’ll see if the seller will accept.


----------



## varyth

varyth---$255-$27169-100-VGC-Sep-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/23, passed 9/9

Assuming it passed this morning... My broker and coordinator have not reached out to notify me about passing ROFR, but Cammy already sent over the closing documents. 

ETA: Updated the total cost based on the final statement. There were also lots of typos in the documents.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

varyth said:


> varyth---$255-$27223-100-VGC-Sep-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/23, passed 9/9
> 
> Assuming it passed this morning... My broker and coordinator have not reached out to notify me about passing ROFR, but Cammy already sent over the closing documents.


Nicely done!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Closing docs received today! What is the best thread moving forward for general DVC questions?


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> SSR prices have calmed down quite a bit. Talked to my broker and she told me she had one passed a couple days ago for $118.5 and loaded with double points. Of course I submitted an offer but now I’ll see if the seller will accept.


Most of the prices are calming down at the moment (aside from BLT and AKV, and a little bit of CCV).  I'm seeing prices out there that I haven't seen in a long time (and wondering what's still going to get through ROFR).


----------



## CarolynFH

hereforthechurros said:


> Closing docs received today! What is the best thread moving forward for general DVC questions?


All of the DISboards DVC forums! Purchasing, Member Services, DVC Resorts, and Mousecellaneous all contain important discussions and information. You need to keep up with them!


----------



## varyth

Direct sales report for August:
https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...loridian-dominate-direct-sales-in-august-2022


----------



## HIRyeDVC

varyth said:


> Direct sales report for August:
> https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...loridian-dominate-direct-sales-in-august-2022


Disney’s high ROFR activity makes zero sense when the sold out resorts only make up less than 7% of total sales. Riviera sales continue to impress, outselling VGF.  And two 1000 point VGF contracts sold! Which of you bought those?!


----------



## Sandisw

Let’s move the  discussion regarding direct sales to the thread listed below. 

Thread 'Direct Sales Aug 2022'
https://www.disboards.com/threads/direct-sales-aug-2022.3895905/


----------



## Curiousporpoise

If anyone has closed on an Aulani contract with title insurance recently, can you let me know which escrow company you used? Also, if you wouldn't mind providing their contact information I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Curiousporpoise said:


> If anyone has closed on an Aulani contract with title insurance recently, can you let me know which escrow company you used? Also, if you wouldn't mind messaging me their contact information I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


I used timeshare title Inc. best closing experience I had. info@timesharetitle.com


----------



## Curiousporpoise

HIRyeDVC said:


> I used timeshare title Inc. best closing experience I had. info@timesharetitle.com


Thank you so much! I will contact them today.


----------



## disneydoc2007

HIRyeDVC said:


> I used timeshare title Inc. best closing experience I had. info@timesharetitle.com


Awesome! Do you need title insurance in these transactions? I’m buying Aulani subsidized (posted below) and I’m told closing costs are estimated at 1100 but not sure if this includes tie insurance.


----------



## disneydoc2007

My turn! Thanks everyone, I’ve learned so much from all of you!
disneydoc2007---$108.5-$35813-320-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 320/24-Seller pays '23 dues, Subsidized dues- sent 9/15

Edited to add actual ROFR request date of today.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

disneydoc2007 said:


> Awesome! Do you need title insurance in these transactions? I’m buying Aulani subsidized (posted below) and I’m told closing costs are estimated at 1100 but not sure if this includes tie insurance.


Sorry, I don’t remember


----------



## HIRyeDVC

disneydoc2007 said:


> My turn! Thanks everyone, I’ve learned so much from all of you!
> 
> disneydoc2007---$108.5-$35813-320-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 320/24-Subsidized dues- sent 9/9


Whoa. Nice price! Especially for a subsidized!


----------



## Deranged Hermit

Chia1974 said:


> SSR prices have calmed down quite a bit. Talked to my broker and she told me she had one passed a couple days ago for $118.5 and loaded with double points. Of course I submitted an offer but now I’ll see if the seller will accept.


The SSR contract I just got was $125 a point and double points the first year. Was shocked it got through.


----------



## disneydoc2007

HIRyeDVC said:


> Whoa. Nice price! Especially for a subsidized!


Thank you so much!  That’s what I thought too!  I’d seen some Aulani for close to $100 but thought this one was worth the slightly additional cost.


----------



## BWgirlie94

BWgirlie94---$130-$18740-130-BWV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 260/23, 130/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/2

After years of waiting for the timing to be right, finally an owner at BWV!!! Couldn’t be more excited to plan our next trip <3


----------



## MGERV

MGERV---$130-$30219-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 450/22, 225/23, 225/24- sent 9/6

thanks to all who contribute here - such a great resource! waiting on ROFR


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

PoptartsAndMickey---$70-$4822-50-VB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 50/23- sent 8/30
PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9

I know it's a long shot, but fingers crossed it all gets settled early enough to use those 2021 points


----------



## Sandisw

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> PoptartsAndMickey---$70-$4822-50-VB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 50/23- sent 8/30
> PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-0/20, 130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but fingers crossed it all gets settled early enough to use those 2021 points



Good luck! The problem with the points will be availability as things are pretty much  booked solid already for a October and November.


----------



## Curiousporpoise

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> PoptartsAndMickey---$70-$4822-50-VB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 50/23- sent 8/30
> PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but fingers crossed it all gets settled early enough to use those 2021 points


Great prices! If you can’t find availability for October and November points, you can always try and sell your points on an Aulani FB page. They still have availability.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Sandisw said:


> Good luck! The problem with the points will be availability as things are pretty much  booked solid already for a October and November.



And the deadline to transfer to II is Oct 17th for December UY.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

disneydoc2007 said:


> My turn! Thanks everyone, I’ve learned so much from all of you!
> 
> disneydoc2007---$108.5-$35813-320-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 320/24-Subsidized dues- sent 9/9


Great price for a subsidized!


----------



## disneydoc2007

Flynn's Gal said:


> Great price for a subsidized!


Thank you!! I thought so too, which Is why we jumped on it even though it’s more points than we were after, and somewhat stripped. We figure we can sell extra points some years if we want.

It means so much hearing that from you and others in this group!


----------



## Curiousporpoise

disneydoc2007 said:


> Awesome! Do you need title insurance in these transactions? I’m buying Aulani subsidized (posted below) and I’m told closing costs are estimated at 1100 but not sure if this includes tie insurance.


It’s highly recommended that you purchase title insurance, but I don’t think you need it if you’re purchasing in an all cash deal. For some reason, title insurance is much higher in Hawaii for Aulani sales, so my broker recommended skipping it. I actually don’t know how much title insurance costs, but my original escrow fees without title insurance were estimated at $550-650.


----------



## disneydoc2007

Curiousporpoise said:


> It’s highly recommended that you purchase title insurance, but I don’t think you need it if you’re purchasing in an all cash deal. For some reason, title insurance is much higher in Hawaii for Aulani sales, so my broker recommended skipping it. I actually don’t know how much title insurance costs, but my original escrow fees without title insurance were estimated at $550-650.


Why would it matter if it were all cash vs finance as far as closing costs? It is high, I agree!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Curiousporpoise said:


> It’s highly recommended that you purchase title insurance, but I don’t think you need it if you’re purchasing in an all cash deal. For some reason, title insurance is much higher in Hawaii for Aulani sales, so my broker recommended skipping it. I actually don’t know how much title insurance costs, but my original escrow fees without title insurance were estimated at $550-650.


When buying resale, it’s my understanding that title insurance is kind of a necessary expense, because it protects the buyer from any issues that might pop up regarding chain of title, such as the deed being contested in a divorce, estate issues, probate issues, etc. It could be a huge mess if the buyer thinks he owns the contract but actually doesn’t, because the seller wasn‘t actually able to sell it legally.

Many people skip title insurance when buying direct because it’s pretty clear that Disney owns the points they’re selling. I don’t think it would be a good idea though to forego it when buying resale.


----------



## Curiousporpoise

disneydoc2007 said:


> Why would it matter if it were all cash vs finance as far as closing costs? It is high, I agree!


I think it’s required so the bank or whoever is financing the purchase can protect their asset. If you’re paying cash, you can choose to purchase or not, but I don’t want to have any issues the seller ie - if they have liens, going through a divorce etc and asked for title insurance from the beginning.


----------



## Jlo85

Jlo85---$129-$16275-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 222/23, 120/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/11


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$122-$19140-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 39/22, 237/23, 150/24- sent 8/17, taken 9/11

Thought this might just sneak in but no. On to the next one.....


----------



## KimMcGowan

So, I have a question- is it possible to search (or sort I guess) this thread?  I would like to see the Copper Creek posts. That way I could see what was offered and taken and also what prices actually passed.


----------



## disneydoc2007

KimMcGowan said:


> So, I have a question- is it possible to search (or sort I guess) this thread?  I would like to see the Copper Creek posts. That way I could see what was offered and taken and also what prices actually passed.


Check the front page! The thread manager updates them pretty often and just did a few days ago— all results from July to early Sep are there! Super helpful


----------



## disneydoc2007

pamkat1820 said:


> Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18
> 
> Faster than I thought!


Awesome deal! Just browsing and wondering what sort of plans people have adding 100 points to Vero beach if you have points elsewhere too? Do you take short trips to Vero or use these as SAP?


----------



## KimMcGowan

disneydoc2007 said:


> Check the front page! The thread manager updates them pretty often and just did a few days ago— all results from July to early Sep are there! Super helpful


Thank you!  I did not know that.


----------



## Tonks44

Tonks44---$130-$14167-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 197/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/30, taken 9/11

First attempt taken! Hopefully better luck this next time. At least the response was quick.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

KimMcGowan said:


> Thank you!  I did not know that.


Also on the front page are the links to past quarters' ROFR threads. Sometimes looking at trends over time is helpful to make a more informed decision.


----------



## PrincessDuck

We are the sellers for this.

PrincessDuck---$139-$23105-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 137/23, 160/24- sent 7/28, taken 9/11


----------



## wvujeb

wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20, taken 9/12

I was hoping to have points for an April trip, but that's looking slim now.


----------



## quakerlaw

quakerlaw---$145-$23954-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 133/23, 160/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/12

No surprise here, but still a bummer.


----------



## quakerlaw

wvujeb said:


> wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20, taken 9/12
> 
> I was hoping to have points for an April trip, but that's looking slim now.


Surprised by this one! Sorry


----------



## bgdude

bgdude said:


> Bgdude---$160-$20755-120-BCV-Feb-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 8/21


Passed 9-12 Yessssss!!!!!


----------



## discreet

discreet---$140-$15448-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18

I mentioned this a while ago, but I didn't have the correct format (requested on the first page of this thread), so it wasn't included in the statistics for this quarter.

I just passed today another ROFR. 100 points PVB contract. I'll post with the right format when I'll know the total cost.


----------



## EricLaurie

wvujeb said:


> wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20, taken 9/12
> 
> I was hoping to have points for an April trip, but that's looking slim now.


So much for the theory of more things passing as Disney’s fiscal year is coming to a close. 

I’m sorry they took this one.


----------



## Parkhopperplanner

Jaydee51 said:


> no, this one passed. it is  a 50pt OKW contract, not AKV. Sorry for confusion.
> AKV contract was taken last week.  AKV was sent to ROFR 7/15 & Taken 8/25/22


Do you mind me asking what you paid per point for your OKW? I don't see it in the threads.


----------



## kmc33

kmc33---$181-$9833-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 63/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/19, taken 9/12



We are selling this contract.


----------



## Chia1974

kmc33 said:


> kmc33---$181-$9833-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 63/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/19, taken 9/12
> 
> 
> 
> We are selling this contract.


I don’t know what to say! Is this the highest without counting VGC?


----------



## MaleficentUK

MaleficentUK---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 229/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 8/26, passed 9/12

Surprised and delighted. I'm not sure it has really sunk in yet that this passed. Third time trying.


----------



## Shelle88

MaleficentUK said:


> MaleficentUK---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 229/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 8/26, passed 12/9
> 
> Surprised and delighted. I'm not sure it has really sunk in yet that this passed. Third time trying.


Delighted for you but Wow that ROFR lady is mean. She let yours through but took my $122 the day before


----------



## MaleficentUK

Shelle88 said:


> Delighted for you but Wow that ROFR lady is mean. She let yours through but took my $122 the day before


Oh no! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Stargazer65

MaleficentUK said:


> MaleficentUK---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 229/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 8/26, *passed 12/9*



Nice of them to let you know 3 months ahead of time.


----------



## quakerlaw

quakerlaw---$147-$24400-160-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 178/23, 160/24-intl seller- sent 9/13


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

quakerlaw said:


> quakerlaw---$147-$24400-160-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 178/23, 160/24-intl seller- sent 9/13


Oooh, great find!


----------



## MaleficentUK

Stargazer65 said:


> Nice of them to let you know 3 months ahead of time.


DOH! British date format. I'll change the post, of I can.


----------



## EAHajd

EAHajd said:


> Hello! It’s been almost 4 years and we are back at it again!
> 
> Eahajd—-$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Sent 9/6
> 
> I see this one is possibly on the cusp so we are cautiously optimistic!


I’m on day 8 and I’m already obsessively checking my emails. I’ve done this before- I know how long it takes but I’m super hopeful to get an answer sooner rather than later. A girl can dream…..


----------



## Imurhuckleberry

Imurhuckleberry said:


> Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> 
> Subsidized dues contract



Figured I'd add some next-level data:

Passed ROFR - 7/25
Physical closing docs received - 8/2
Wire sent - 8/3
Signed closing docs received at Title Co - 8/8
Co-signed docs (final) received - 8/16
"Welcome Home email" and account access - 9/1
Points Loaded - 9/12 (might have been earlier but I didn't check )

me thinking "we could prob use a few more pts" - 9/13


----------



## JCHDisney

JCHDisney---$145-$14750-110-AKV-Feb-68/21, 95/22, 110/23, 110/24-$250 auction fee- sent 8/26 PASSED 13/9 

Surprised at how quickly we got a response!! 

Yay!!!!


----------



## Tonks44

JCHDisney said:


> JCHDisney---$145-$14750-110-AKV-Feb-68/21, 95/22, 110/23, 110/24-$250 auction fee- sent 8/26 PASSED 13/9
> 
> Surprised at how quickly we got a response!!
> 
> Yay!!!!


This give me hope! Just submitted a contract with the exact same points and price per point!


----------



## DisneyKim41

JCHDisney said:


> JCHDisney---$145-$14750-110-AKV-Feb-68/21, 95/22, 110/23, 110/24-$250 auction fee- sent 8/26 PASSED 13/9
> 
> Surprised at how quickly we got a response!!
> 
> Yay!!!!


Are the 21 points banked?


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27, passed 9/13

That was a faster response than I expected!


----------



## Nursemanit

MaleficentUK said:


> DOH! British date format. I'll change the post, of I can.


it's really the US that does it wrong


----------



## hglenn

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27, passed 9/13
> 
> That was a faster response than I expected!


YEAH! Congrats on the passing... and getting me away from that dang Future Resale Value thread... LOL


----------



## mbroc

mbroc---$124-$19265-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 150/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/30, passed 9/14

15 days!  ROFR lady is definitely working pretty fast these days.  Paid a little more pp but with 2021 points banked into 22 and 2022 points banked into 2023 and seller paying maintenance, I'm super excited!


----------



## ccv_fam

mbroc said:


> mbroc---$124-$19265-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 150/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/30, passed 9/14
> 
> 15 days!  ROFR lady is definitely working pretty fast these days.  Paid a little more pp but with 2021 points banked into 22 and 2022 points banked into 2023 and seller paying maintenance, I'm super excited!


Congrats! We are about a week behind on a 330 pt contract @ BRV.


----------



## Ksharitt1986

Passes today!!! 9/14 (15 days)


----------



## BWoody

BWoody said:


> BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25
> 
> Didn't even bother negotiating this one. Saving a few hundred dollars isn't worth the anxiety of waking the ROFR monster who seems to start stirring below 140. Credit on the used points in 23. My goal was more AKV and don't spend more than 15k. The way I see it is I get 30 more points/year than if I went direct. Nothing is official until it is official, but this would bring me to 225 total. Hello 1 BR


BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25, taken 9/14

The ROFR monster is cruel and does not sleep for anyone. No mercy. Maybe for the better though since I found another 100 pointer right away and had my offer accepted. It is more loaded and will set me up with more points off the bat which is nice. Hopefully that one will pass. Will post details once it is sent off to the lair of the feared ROFR monster.


----------



## JCHDisney

DisneyKim41 said:


> Are the 21 points banked?


Just got till the end of Jan to use them. So potentially looking at an unexpected trip to get them used. Seller paid dues on those. 

22 points are banked! 

New to DVC so wasn’t sure why there’s points taken from 22...wouldn’t it just come off the 21 points if there’s points left in that use year to use?


----------



## JCHDisney

Tonks44 said:


> This give me hope! Just submitted a contract with the exact same points and price per point!


Good luck!!!!!  hope the ROFR lady is feeling consistent!


----------



## Stargazer65

JCHDisney said:


> New to DVC so wasn’t sure why there’s points taken from 22...wouldn’t it just come off the 21 points if there’s points left in that use year to use?


They probably borrowed points from 22 for a reservation, then modified or canceled the reservation later.  In those cases borrowed points are returned to you in the UY you borrowed them into, not from.


----------



## Ksharitt1986

Ksharitt1986 said:


> Ksharitt1986---$125-$25889-200-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 369/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/30


Passed 9/15!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Ksharitt1986 said:


> Passed 9/15!


That was fast!


----------



## M_T

M_T---$137-$14450-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 162/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 9/6


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> PoptartsAndMickey---$70-$4822-50-VB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 50/23- sent 8/30
> PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9
> 
> I know it's a long shot, but fingers crossed it all gets settled early enough to use those 2021 points


Vero Beach passed 9/15! Fingers crossed SSR follows just as quick!


----------



## eltrumpito

Aug 30, 2022
eltrumpito---$111-$35848-300-SSR-Oct- 0/21, 572/22, 134/23, 300/24- sent 8/26

Taken 9/15

I knew at $111/point and loaded at beginning of UY ROFR monster wasn't going to let this one slip through. On to the next deal!


----------



## KimMcGowan

DANG!  Last night, after two taken this summer by the ROFL lady, we made a new offer on another 100-point April  CC that had just become available.  Asking was $168.  We offered $12/point OVER asking and it still wasn't enough - another family had a slightly higher offer. I am starting to think the universe is trying to tell us we do not need to own at Copper Creek.


----------



## wings91

wings91---$169-$36035-200-BLT-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/31 PASSED 9/15

You just got to keep kicking at the can and eventually you hit it.  Previous 200pt contact taken a few weeks ago @160/pp.  Renting out those double pts will make up for the $9 more I offered on this one.


----------



## DisneyKim41

JCHDisney said:


> Just got till the end of Jan to use them. So potentially looking at an unexpected trip to get them used. Seller paid dues on those.
> 
> 22 points are banked!
> 
> New to DVC so wasn’t sure why there’s points taken from 22...wouldn’t it just come off the 21 points if there’s points left in that use year to use?


I would think the 21 points would have to have been banked or they would have expired.  If your 22 points are not banked into 23 those would also expire Feb 1.  

It's possible they had something booked and cancelled.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$138-$21391-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24-I am the seller- sent 8/30, passed 9/15


----------



## Chia1974

Looking for opinions, a loaded Poly contract that has full 2021 points banked at $160 and seller pays MF 22. Too much? I think it’s a bit much, I want cheap SAP points.


----------



## disneydoc2007

disneydoc2007 said:


> My turn! Thanks everyone, I’ve learned so much from all of you!
> disneydoc2007---$108.5-$35813-320-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 320/24-Seller pays '23 dues, Subsidized dues- sent 9/15
> 
> Edited to add actual ROFR request date of today.


Just FYI, sent date on this is today, not 9/9!  Hoping to hear by end of month!


----------



## badeacon

Chia1974 said:


> Looking for opinions, a loaded Poly contract that has full 2021 points banked at $165 and seller pays MF 22. Too much? I think it’s a bit much, I want cheap SAP points.


Since number of points or use year not given I will apply rough estimates.
100 pvb at $165    $16500   if have 100 banked points could sell  but will use low conservative figure of $16 so $1600 income from rental   $16500-1600= 14900 so $149 per point for PVB.  Some would call that cheap and seller paying 2022 mf is also a bonus


----------



## Doggieheaven

Passed on an aulani subsidized dues contract. Took about 40 days. March use year. 220 points.  0/‘22, 220/‘23, 220/‘24. $113/point.


----------



## Jjvette68

Your ROFR string is below. Copy and paste all of the text in the box for posting.​It will paste as one line even if it shows up as multiple lines in the box.




Jjvette68---$132-$25835-190-AKV-Dec-0/21, 95/22, 190/23-International seller- sent 9/1, passed 9/15


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jjvette68 said:


> Your ROFR string is below. Copy and paste all of the text in the box for posting.​It will paste as one line even if it shows up as multiple lines in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jjvette68---$132-$25835-190-AKV-Dec-0/21, 95/22, 190/23-International seller- sent 9/1, passed 9/15


Inching closer to possibly hearing about mine (sent 9/3).


----------



## christophles

DonMacGregor said:


> Inching closer to possibly hearing about mine (sent 9/3).


I'm still waiting to hear back on an 8/1 submission! I reached out to the broker today as I feel like day 46 is a little excessive considering how fast others are hearing back.


----------



## Sunnyore

christophles said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back on an 8/1 submission! I reached out to the broker today as I feel like day 46 is a little excessive considering how fast others are hearing back.


If your broker charges an admin fee, I highly recommend checking in


----------



## christophles

Sunnyore said:


> If your broker charges an admin fee, I highly recommend checking in


How did you know? ;-)


----------



## DonMacGregor

christophles said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back on an 8/1 submission! I reached out to the broker today as I feel like day 46 is a little excessive considering how fast others are hearing back.


Did you hear back from the admin fee charging broker?


----------



## Lindy Case

CoasterJunkie---$135-$29932-200-AKV-Jun-164/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/30, taken 9/15

AKV ROFR strikes again


----------



## Sunnyore

christophles said:


> How did you know? ;-)


Personal experience. I would advise skipping the coordinator and reaching out to the broker for faster response and action. Don’t be like me at 56 days and be like “hey, I think something is wrong…”  To be fair, the mistake probably helped me get my contract waived AND discounted. LOL


----------



## christophles

DonMacGregor said:


> Did you hear back from the admin fee charging broker?


The reply I got was "Disney ROFR has been extremely behind regarding the inventory they been having." I didn't reply to that as I know from this thread that it's not true recently.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Looking for opinions, a loaded Poly contract that has full 2021 points banked at $165 and seller pays MF 22. Too much? I think it’s a bit much, I want cheap SAP points.


Not cheap enough for me- you’d have to be sub $160 with all those banked points or even lower if it was stripped (I’ve seen as low as like $148 recently).


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Not cheap enough for me- you’d have to be sub $160 with all those banked points or even lower if it was stripped (I’ve seen as low as like $148 recently).


I offered $155 but they didn’t accept. I was looking for something sub $11 per point over the life of contract. At $165 and seller pay dues it’s sub $11. Could have bought another Aulani subsidized but wanted something WDW.


----------



## disneydoc2007

Chia1974 said:


> I offered $160 but they didn’t accept. I was looking for something sub $11 per point over the life of contract. At $165 and seller pay dues it’s sub $11. Could have bought another Aulani subsidized but wanted something WDW.


How do you calculate cost per point over life of contract? #newbie here


----------



## Chia1974

disneydoc2007 said:


> How do you calculate cost per point over life of contract? #newbie here


Total purchase price(contract+closing)/total points available till expiration+dues per point


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88---$118-$18528-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 90/22, 300/23, 150/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/15


----------



## disneydoc2007

Chia1974 said:


> Total purchase price(contract+closing)/total points available till expiration+dues per point


Ok but how do you know what dues will be in the future/don’t they vary each year?


----------



## Chia1974

disneydoc2007 said:


> Ok but how do you know what dues will be in the future/don’t they vary each year?


In my case, I want something sub $11 for this year. It will only increase very slightly over the years.


----------



## Jlo85

disneydoc2007 said:


> Ok but how do you know what dues will be in the future/don’t they vary each year?


You want to do a Net Present Value calc.  Here is a link that I think is filtered:  https://*******.com/dvc-information/buying-dvc/a-financial-analysis-of-buying-dvc/


----------



## disneydoc2007

Jlo85 said:


> You want to do a Net Present Value calc.  Here is a link that I think is filtered:  https://*******.com/dvc-information/buying-dvc/a-financial-analysis-of-buying-dvc



Thanks!! But when it comes to plugging in comparable nights I just end up confused?


----------



## Jlo85

disneydoc2007 said:


> Thanks!! But when it comes to plugging in comparable nights I just end up confused?


I get it's a little complicated.  If it helps, I'm shopping for a contract with a $20K budget and did my own analysis.  I assume 1) rack rate is $26/point 2) room inflation is 4%, 3) due inflation will continue per resort as they have, and 4) discount rate is 10% since that's pretty standard.    They definitely could be wrong.  These are my calculations.  Profitability index indicates how much return I can expect in today's dollars for every dollar I spend (higher is better).  But you'll see they all have a return with these assumptions, just some have more savings than others:


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Not cheap enough for me- you’d have to be sub $160 with all those banked points or even lower if it was stripped (I’ve seen as low as like $148 recently).


It’s actually $160 not $165 they want.


----------



## discreet

discreet---$145-$16028-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/11, passed 9/12


----------



## HIRyeDVC

discreet said:


> discreet---$145-$16028-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/11, passed 9/12


Nice price!


----------



## pianomanzano

This looks like the first time one of those auction listings has a reasonable reserve price. BRV going for 106/pt (so far)


----------



## lovethesun12

discreet said:


> discreet---$145-$16028-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/11, passed 9/12


Awesome price! My use year too! Tiny bit jealous here lol


----------



## Maryrachel713

badeacon said:


> Since number of points or use year not given I will apply rough estimates.
> 100 pvb at $165    $16500   if have 100 banked points could sell  but will use low conservative figure of $16 so $1600 income from rental   $16500-1600= 14900 so $149 per point for PVB.  Some would call that cheap and seller paying 2022 mf is also a bonus


I've been trying to figure out how to account for this in an offer--thanks so much! I couldn't figure out what made sense but this seems to!


----------



## BWoody

BWoody---$142-$15803-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 166/23, 100/24- sent 9/15

Here we go again. I went above my goal of staying below 15k but the bonus here is this contract has 97 more points to start off with compared to the one I just lost. Those extra points up front will set me up nice. Now lets hope this one can slay the dreaded ROFR monster.


----------



## pianomanzano

Maryrachel713 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to account for this in an offer--thanks so much! I couldn't figure out what made sense but this seems to!


Don't forget the taxes on the rental income. If you choose to rent your points through a broker, most brokers will issue a 1099 depending on how you get paid.


----------



## discreet

badeacon said:


> Since number of points or use year not given I will apply rough estimates.
> 100 pvb at $165    $16500   if have 100 banked points could sell  but will use low conservative figure of $16 so $1600 income from rental   $16500-1600= 14900 so $149 per point for PVB.  Some would call that cheap and seller paying 2022 mf is also a bonus


Getting 2021 + 2022 points while the seller is paying for 2022 dues it's a very big bonus. That's an extra $14.78/per point (2 years of $7.39/point maintenance fees).


----------



## DonMacGregor

discreet said:


> Getting 2021 + 2022 points while the seller is paying for 2022 dues it's a very big bonus. That's an extra $14.78/per point (2 years of $7.39/point maintenance fees).


It depends on what the use year is...


----------



## discreet

DonMacGregor said:


> It depends on what the use year is...


I always wondered about that. My use year is December. I know the maintenance fees are usually paid by the buyer and they are paid at the beginning of the year no matter the use year.
When I asked the broker about pro-rated dues (closing planned for October) she said no way. "You're getting full 2022 points, you pay full dues". It seemed pretty fair to me, so I did not insist. After that I saw similar cases with others on this board and I assumed that's how it is. I still think it's fair.
When I bought direct from Disney I got pro-rated dues. But I didn't expect the same treatment from resale. At the end of the day, it's me who's going to use those points.


----------



## DonMacGregor

discreet said:


> I always wondered about that. My use year is December. I know the maintenance fees are usually paid by the buyer and they are paid at the beginning of the year no matter the use year.
> When I asked the broker about pro-rated dues (closing planned for October) she said no way. "You're getting full 2022 points, you pay full dues". It seemed pretty fair to me, so I did not insist. After that I saw similar cases with others on this board and I assumed that's how it is. I still think it's fair.
> When I bought direct from Disney I got pro-rated dues. But I didn't expect the same treatment from resale. At the end of the day, it's me who's going to use those points.


My question goes more to the use year as it relates to the banked 2021 points. It might be wonderfully fantastic to have all of 2021's points banked, but if your use year is February and you don't see those points in your account until say mid October at this point, the chance of renting those points before they're gone for good on January 31 is pretty slim, and actually using them is next to impossible.


----------



## Sandisw

discreet said:


> I always wondered about that. My use year is December. I know the maintenance fees are usually paid by the buyer and they are paid at the beginning of the year no matter the use year.
> When I asked the broker about pro-rated dues (closing planned for October) she said no way. "You're getting full 2022 points, you pay full dues". It seemed pretty fair to me, so I did not insist. After that I saw similar cases with others on this board and I assumed that's how it is. I still think it's fair.
> When I bought direct from Disney I got pro-rated dues. But I didn't expect the same treatment from resale. At the end of the day, it's me who's going to use those points.



As long as you feel the deal was fair, that is all that matters. Except in one case, I have always based my willingness to pay dues...buyer or seller, on time of year.


----------



## Maryrachel713

pianomanzano said:


> Don't forget the taxes on the rental income. If you choose to rent your points through a broker, most brokers will issue a 1099 depending on how you get paid.


Thanks. I don't know that I'd actually rent but I was having trouble comparing stripped v loaded contracts. I wasn't sure what a reasonable price difference between the two would be.


----------



## Chia1974

DonMacGregor said:


> It depends on what the use year is...


In this case, UY is September. Fully banked points from 21 and beyond. Seller pays MF 22 @$160 Poly contract.


----------



## Tymeece

Anyone know if MS. ROFR worked today? I have seen contracts coming back quickly and mine has been 15 days just curious.


----------



## aleedisney

aleedisney said:


> aleedisney---$255-$32590-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 250/23, 125/24- sent 8/30


Passed 9/14


----------



## Tonks44

Tonks44---$145-$17450-110-AKV-Dec-0/21, 178/22, 110/23- sent 9/13

Onto the next one!


----------



## NVDISFamily

christophles said:


> The reply I got was "Disney ROFR has been extremely behind regarding the inventory they been having." I didn't reply to that as I know from this thread that it's not true recently.



Don't just reach out to the admin at the "broker who charges a fee"..... Also copy your sales agent. I made that mistake. The admin was rude and not helpful. Once I added the agent back into the mix I got actual human answers and surprise my response was back promptly.


----------



## Joel22

We just passed on our second attempt! I will do the string later but our first CCV got bought back so we went in again. We paid $180 for 120. I've seen $172 and $175 get taken at CCV this month. Within a month or two I think figures very close (if not) $180 will be taken so thought it was best to get in now, rather than wait another month, get taken, and the price has gone up by then anyway. They have definitely pushed the resale price up a lot since the direct price rise to $240 pp.

Absolutley delighted to finally have got our first contract!!!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Off topic but I know this group will appreciate it. The "reservation wanted" groups on Facebook are absolutely hysterical.

"ISO September 22-30 in a Studio, Boardwalk or Beach Club only."

 These people are delusional.


----------



## BeachClub2014

CaptainAmerica said:


> Off topic but I know this group will appreciate it. The "reservation wanted" groups on Facebook are absolutely hysterical.
> 
> "ISO September 22-30 in a Studio, Boardwalk or Beach Club only."
> 
> These people are delusional.


Hope springs eternal....


----------



## pianomanzano

CaptainAmerica said:


> Off topic but I know this group will appreciate it. The "reservation wanted" groups on Facebook are absolutely hysterical.
> 
> "ISO September 22-30 in a Studio, Boardwalk or Beach Club only."
> 
> These people are delusional.


Especially when they add the stipulation “distressed points only”! Like you want those hard to get studios at only 8-12/pt, get outta here lol


----------



## Sunnyore

CaptainAmerica said:


> Off topic but I know this group will appreciate it. The "reservation wanted" groups on Facebook are absolutely hysterical.
> 
> "ISO September 22-30 in a Studio, Boardwalk or Beach Club only."
> 
> These people are delusional.


Following up to your off topic, is it typically easier to offload points by selling a reservation or transferring points? I’m assuming selling a reservation because a wider pool of people can buy it (including non DVC members). But transfer sounds so much safer and simpler. Just trying to plan ahead in case my latest contract passes I think I’ll want to offload some extra points and never done it before.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Sunnyore said:


> Following up to your off topic, is it typically easier to offload points by selling a reservation or transferring points? I’m assuming selling a reservation because a wider pool of people can buy it (including non DVC members). But transfer sounds so much safer and simpler. Just trying to plan ahead in case my latest contract passes I think I’ll want to offload some extra points and never done it before.


The one thing to consider is a points transfer is permanent.  You would likely want to have payment before going through with it.  A reservation can be cancelled if payment doesn't happen.


----------



## pangyal

We are all up to date! Well, the thread is, anyway. The jury is still out on the rest .


----------



## Chia1974

Sunnyore said:


> Following up to your off topic, is it typically easier to offload points by selling a reservation or transferring points? I’m assuming selling a reservation because a wider pool of people can buy it (including non DVC members). But transfer sounds so much safer and simpler. Just trying to plan ahead in case my latest contract passes I think I’ll want to offload some extra points and never done it before.


You would likely get higher price per point on a confirmed reservation but transfer offload a lot of points at once. It also depends where you own.


----------



## JCHDisney

Stargazer65 said:


> They probably borrowed points from 22 for a reservation, then modified or canceled the reservation later.  In those cases borrowed points are returned to you in the UY you borrowed them into, not from.


Ah that makes sense! Thank you! We were a bit confused.


----------



## JCHDisney

DisneyKim41 said:


> I would think the 21 points would have to have been banked or they would have expired.  If your 22 points are not banked into 23 those would also expire Feb 1.
> 
> It's possible they had something booked and cancelled





DisneyKim41 said:


> I would think the 21 points would have to have been banked or they would have expired.  If your 22 points are not banked into 23 those would also expire Feb 1.
> 
> It's possible they had something booked and cancelled.



22 are banked into 23 & then 21 were banked but expire end of Jan


----------



## wings91

Sunnyore said:


> Following up to your off topic, is it typically easier to offload points by selling a reservation or transferring points? I’m assuming selling a reservation because a wider pool of people can buy it (including non DVC members). But transfer sounds so much safer and simpler. Just trying to plan ahead in case my latest contract passes I think I’ll want to offload some extra points and never done it before.


I've always rented a confirmed reservation. Either though FB groups on my own or through 3rd parties.  Its a great way to make sure I've used my extra points to the maximum. Trying to rent points and search for someones preferred resort and days can be a big hassle.


----------



## DonMacGregor

All quiet on the ROFR front...


----------



## geargrinder

DonMacGregor said:


> All quiet on the ROFR front...
> 
> View attachment 703490



“may the odds ever be in your favor,”


----------



## DonMacGregor

> DonMacGregor---$145-$5078-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 30/24- sent 9/3



Passed 9/19.


----------



## EAHajd

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed 9/19.


Congratulations! That’s what I like to see!! I’m hopeful my 9/6 will pass in a few days!


----------



## geargrinder

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed 9/19.


It appears that you spoke it into existence.  Congrats.

Meanwhile, I'll be back to constantly refreshing my email waiting for my Membership emails.


----------



## DonMacGregor

EAHajd said:


> That’s what I like to see!! I’m hopeful my 9/6 will pass in a few days!


Well, it was (almost) a sure thing. About $20 per point over the current ROFR number, albeit on a very small contract. It fit my UY and because BRV is a 2042 resort, I’ve been very surgical in adding points only as I need them and in multiple small increments. Yes, there are added closing costs for multiple contracts, but it gives a ton of flexibility as stays and resort preferences change.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

It looks like there have been a lot of ROFR passes around the two week mark recently, is that accurate? I made an executive decision and convinced my husband to let me squeeze in another 50 points (update when it gets sent to ROFR) but I’m worried what might get taken once we hit Q1.


----------



## leecrouse

leecrouse---$110-$19597-160-SSR-Dec- 206/22, 160/23, 160/24 - International Seller- sent 8/25, passed 9/19


----------



## ccv_fam

DonMacGregor said:


> Passed 9/19.


This makes me nervous about my $110/pt on 330 pts that was sent in a few days later...


----------



## M_T

EAHajd said:


> Congratulations! That’s what I like to see!! I’m hopeful my 9/6 will pass in a few days!


mine was sent 9/6 too , fingers cross for both !


----------



## PinkPixel

pianomanzano said:


> Don't forget the taxes on the rental income. If you choose to rent your points through a broker, most brokers will issue a 1099 depending on how you get paid.


What is the tax rate? Is there a link to that? Is it above your own cost of MF etc?


----------



## limace

PinkPixel said:


> What is the tax rate? Is there a link to that? Is it above your own cost of MF etc?


It is the tax you may owe on profit from renting. It’ll depend on your tax situation.


----------



## DonMacGregor

PinkPixel said:


> What is the tax rate? Is there a link to that? Is it above your own cost of MF etc?


It's the potential income tax obligation from rental income, and nothing to do with your ownership or MF's.


----------



## sweet angel

I’m not sure this is the best place for this question since I’ve been off the DIS for years, but… We are under contract for the sale of our BWV contract.  Agent sent it to ROFR today.  Any input as to what the ballpark $ is for BWV to pass ROFR?  We’d love a quick closing — we’ve held onto this contract for way too long.  What happens if they take it? How much do they pay us?


----------



## Sandisw

sweet angel said:


> I’m not sure this is the best place for this question since I’ve been off the DIS for years, but… We are under contract for the sale of our BWV contract.  Agent sent it to ROFR today.  Any input as to what the ballpark $ is for BWV to pass ROFR?  We’d love a quick closing — we’ve held onto this contract for way too long.  What happens if they take it? How much do they pay us?



It seems BWV hasnt been taking a lot lately but you never know.  I think the $120s are the danger zone…but regardless, as the seller, you get exactly what the buyer agreed to pay If it’s tsken. 

Disney just takes their place but the terms stay the same.   If they ROFR it, they take the process over.  They will then handle the closing from that point on,  They took one I sold and it took until the closing date on the contract to get it closed.  They were in no rush.


----------



## sweet angel

Sandisw said:


> It seems BWV hasnt been taking a lot lately but you never know.  I think the $120s are the danger zone…but regardless, as the seller, you get exactly what the buyer agreed to pay If it’s tsken.
> 
> Disney just takes their place but the terms stay the same.   If they ROFR it, they take the process over.  They will then handle the closing from that point on,  They took one I sold and it took until the closing date on the contract to get it closed.  They were in no rush.


Lol well that’s rude of them! I thought they paid a little more if they took it.  Didn’t realize it was literally like “you can’t have this, I’m taking it.” That stinks for buyers!


----------



## ccv_fam

ccv_fam said:


> ccv_fam---$110-$37389-330-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 284/22, 330/23, 330/24-Seller pays MF '22- sent


Passed 9/19


----------



## EAHajd

Eahajd—-$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Sent 9/6- PASSED 9/19

That was WAY faster than I thought!


----------



## Ritz

Ritz said:


> Ritz---$127-$24859-190-SSR-Aug-0/21, 119/22, 190/23, 190/24-INTL sllr pay MF 22- sent 9/2


Passed 9/19


----------



## rolling777s

Question: We bought a resale contract (Boardwalk). Our sellers just sent their closing documents in.  How long should it take before I get my DVC member number (this is our firs resale, so we don't have a number yet)?

Thanks.


----------



## Sandisw

rolling777s said:


> Question: We bought a resale contract (Boardwalk). Our sellers just sent their closing documents in.  How long should it take before I get my DVC member number (this is our firs resale, so we don't have a number yet)?
> 
> Thanks.



Once you find out it is officially closed, I’d expect a few weeks to get the membership set up and another week or so to have the points for booking.


----------



## pks_domer

rolling777s said:


> Question: We bought a resale contract (Boardwalk). Our sellers just sent their closing documents in.  How long should it take before I get my DVC member number (this is our firs resale, so we don't have a number yet)?
> 
> Thanks.


There's another thread on closing that gives people's milestones for after passing ROFR that will let you track recent timelines more closely.

We bought our first resale and our timelines were pretty close to what @Sandisw noted. Though it also seems like time between member number and points posted is a bit of a wild card lately, depending on your patience and/or persistence.


----------



## OlieRow

Sandisw said:


> Once you find out it is officially closed, I’d expect a few weeks to get the membership set up and another week or so to have the points for booking.


For the last 40 contracts posted in the thread (as of a week ago) the average time from deed recorded to account creation is 18.48 days.  For deeds recorded in August til now average is 16.06.   Yes, I’m impatient. 

ETA I think the shortest was 11 days.


----------



## Sandisw

OlieRow said:


> For the last 40 contracts posted in the thread (as of a week ago) the average time from deed recorded to account creation is 18.48 days.  For deeds recorded in August til now average is 16.06.   Yes, I’m impatient.
> 
> ETA I think the shortest was 11 days.



That is great some have seen it happen sooner so hopefully the timeframe doesn’t change!


----------



## OlieRow

Sandisw said:


> That is great some have seen it happen sooner so hopefully the timeframe doesn’t change!



Hopefully not!   Days 12-18 I’ll be at WDW so will be distracted by that at least!


----------



## pianomanzano

Sandisw said:


> That is great some have seen it happen sooner so hopefully the timeframe doesn’t change!


Hoping it’s sooner! I’m at 13 days of deed recording for my add on contact and the 11 month window will be coming up to bookend the 2023 member cruise!


----------



## Sunnyore

EAHajd said:


> Eahajd—-$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-Sent 9/6- PASSED 9/19
> 
> That was WAY faster than I thought!


Wow they’re up to 9/6 already. Hope I hear about my tomorrow so then I can celebrate by throwing more money at Disney at Oogie Boogie Bash  Congrats on your contract!


----------



## EAHajd

Sunnyore said:


> Wow they’re up to 9/6 already. Hope I hear about my tomorrow so then I can celebrate by throwing more money at Disney at Oogie Boogie Bash  Congrats on your contract!


Thank you! I had to email them to make sure it was real and they had the right contract.  And issued estoppel! 

Good luck!


----------



## arich35

Seriously thinking about offering on a Saratoga contract soon. What have people been offering per point?


----------



## Chia1974

arich35 said:


> Seriously thinking about offering on a Saratoga contract soon. What have people been offering per point?


Sub $125 for a 2x loaded contract but I’m really looking for sub $120.


----------



## Cyberc1978

KimMcGowan said:


> DANG!  Last night, after two taken this summer by the ROFL lady, we made a new offer on another 100-point April  CC that had just become available.  Asking was $168.  We offered $12/point OVER asking and it still wasn't enough - another family had a slightly higher offer. I am starting to think the universe is trying to tell us we do not need to own at Copper Creek.



Wow thats insane, even with $12 above asking and you still didn't get it. 

Did you ask how much the winning bid was?

Honestly I think you are sort of lucky, I understand that you might not feel like it, but I can't help thinking that with the current economics around the world, that the current DVC prices are bound to drop. Question is just how much.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

We’ve had 3 AKL bought back by Disney through ROFR. Tempted on trying for OKW, found a cracking deal which (if it passes) will save us £8500 (we’re UK). Does anyone have any problems booking standard studio rooms at AKL 7 months out?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’ve had 3 AKL bought back by Disney through ROFR. Tempted on trying for OKW, found a cracking deal which (if it passes) will save us £8500 (we’re UK). Does anyone have any problems booking standard studio rooms at AKL 7 months out?


Depends on time of year and length of stay.


----------



## Joel22

Cyberc1978 said:


> Wow thats insane, even with $12 above asking and you still didn't get it.
> 
> Did you ask how much the winning bid was?
> 
> Honestly I think you are sort of lucky, I understand that you might not feel like it, but I can't help thinking that with the current economics around the world, that the current DVC prices are bound to drop. Question is just how much.



I respectfully have to disagree. We have been in a slump in reality since Covid (2 years) and it's been a steady downwards trend but with inflation perhaps being one factor prices have been steadily rising. Taking the CC (CCV) example, buy back has risen nearly every single month, also in part due to Direct price rises. August saw a $175 buy back. I'm pretty sure we will be at $180 buy back by Jan/March at the latest.

I could of course be wrong but that's what the data is leading to.


----------



## Ruttangel

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’ve had 3 AKL bought back by Disney through ROFR. Tempted on trying for OKW, found a cracking deal which (if it passes) will save us £8500 (we’re UK).


Pretty much the worst time to buy DVC from UK. Dollar rate at 1.14, it was 1.4 last year. That means a 200 AKV contract at $140pp is now £4.5k more than last year. The only way to help beat this is if you get a loaded contract and rent a lot of points out to start with. Otherwise I would sit tight until exchange rate improves.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Joel22 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree. We have been in a slump in reality since Covid (2 years) and it's been a steady downwards trend but with inflation perhaps being one factor prices have been steadily rising. Taking the CC (CCV) example, buy back has risen nearly every single month, also in part due to Direct price rises. August saw a $175 buy back. I'm pretty sure we will be at $180 buy back by Jan/March at the latest.
> 
> I could of course be wrong but that's what the data is leading to.


With inflation and a recession on the raise, DVC prices which is a luxury purchase can't keep increasing. When people start to lose their jobs then a luxury thing is some of the first things to go.

In the U.S the recession have only just started and therefore not a lot of people have lost their jobs yet.

I too could also be wrong but a recession is coming, question is just how long and deep it will be. If the DVC pricing can survive that without taking a beating, then they can survive anything. If that happens I will start to see my DVC contracts as a financial investment too and not strictly a luxury purchase.

I dont want to downplay the data thats available as I would love that the DVC prices only knew one direction and thats up but it might just be the perfect storm.

/C


----------



## arich35

Chia1974 said:


> Sub $125 for a 2x loaded contract but I’m really looking for sub $120.


That was my thought as well. There are some loaded contracts we like but are listed around $135


----------



## Chia1974

arich35 said:


> That was my thought as well. There are some loaded contracts we like but are listed around $135


I have an offer at $124 and seller pays MF 22 for a 2x loaded with 2021 points but I want to pay less than $120 since I don’t need it if it’s not a killer deal.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

*deleted for now

I *believe* this contract was sent to ROFR yesterday. I received a somewhat ambiguous email about it being sent to ROFR. If it turns out that it was sent today instead then I'll change the date. I'm really excited. It took me a while to swallow the idea of the MFs but we love DHHR so I went for a small contract to start... and hopefully can add on another small contract in the nearish future if this one passes.


----------



## markallers

markallers---$118-$31642-240-AUL-Dec-0/20, 203/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/26, passed 9/13


----------



## badeacon

OlieRow said:


> For the last 40 contracts posted in the thread (as of a week ago) the average time from deed recorded to account creation is 18.48 days.  For deeds recorded in August til now average is 16.06.   Yes, I’m impatient.
> 
> ETA I think the shortest was 11 days.


So I am on day 18 today, so I hope I am average


----------



## geargrinder

OlieRow said:


> For the last 40 contracts posted in the thread (as of a week ago) the average time from deed recorded to account creation is 18.48 days.  For deeds recorded in August til now average is 16.06.   Yes, I’m impatient.
> 
> ETA I think the shortest was 11 days.


I'm at day 20 today.  Still waiting for that email.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Oops I did it again. Played the resale game and had an offer accepted.

I'll post the official string once I hear that the sellers have signed the contract, but my offer of $163pp on a 120pt VGF Feb UY was accepted by an international seller. I've been watching this contract for about a month and decided that I should go $10pp under and they accepted without negotiation; so naturally, I feel like I should have offered less. But, it matches the UY of my current VGF contract and it's been the only one I could find. So, it's worth it.


----------



## KimMcGowan

We are trying again.  It is a little more point wise than we were originally looking for, with our luck it will get taken . However, it is worth a try!  

KimMcGowan---$176-$27180-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 106/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 9/20


----------



## dado4

My brother decided to get into the game because I don't shut up about it!   
His string below

Dado4---$70-$13219-160-VB-Aug-0/21, 132/22, 160/23-Seller pays 22 dues- sent 9/19


----------



## KimMcGowan

Cyberc1978 said:


> Wow thats insane, even with $12 above asking and you still didn't get it.
> 
> Did you ask how much the winning bid was?
> 
> Honestly I think you are sort of lucky, I understand that you might not feel like it, but I can't help thinking that with the current economics around the world, that the current DVC prices are bound to drop. Question is just how much.


I don’t find at all. He broker said they just beat my offer, I think it was 182. Which, of course, makes me sick.  I could have gone a little higher.  I just didn’t assume it would go over 180. 


Joel22 said:


> I respectfully have to disagree. We have been in a slump in reality since Covid (2 years) and it's been a steady downwards trend but with inflation perhaps being one factor prices have been steadily rising. Taking the CC (CCV) example, buy back has risen nearly every single month, also in part due to Direct price rises. August saw a $175 buy back. I'm pretty sure we will be at $180 buy back by Jan/March at the latest.
> 
> I could of course be wrong but that's what the data is leading to.


I do understand what you are saying.  However, I think Joel is right.  The ROFR numbers just keep going up. In this case, I think Disney is definitely trying to bring the resale price up to be closer to direct.  So, if we wait we will just have to pay more in the long run.  We didn’t go quite as high on this one - but did stretch it right over the highest ROFR to date.  Is it enough?  I worry that it is not.  But this total price was the highest we wanted to pay - so I will just keep my fingers crossed.  Again.


----------



## wvujeb

wvujeb---$160-$32831-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 100/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/20

I figured I might as well try again. I'm not very confident this will pass. I'm not in any rush though, so I figured I might as well take a shot.


----------



## cdobert

cdobert said:


> cdobert---$125-$6993-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/10 passed 09/20


very happy, that at last it went through.  Now waiting on the male seller to complete the closing docs, he's been dragging his feet through the entire process.


----------



## arich35

cdobert said:


> very happy, that at last it went through.  Now waiting on the male seller to complete the closing docs, he's been dragging his feet through the entire process.


Do you mind saying how much the contract was being listed for? We have a few SS contracts we are planning on offering between $120-125 that are currently listed around $135


----------



## EricLaurie

wvujeb said:


> wvujeb---$160-$32831-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 100/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/20
> 
> I figured I might as well try again. I'm not very confident this will pass. I'm not in any rush though, so I figured I might as well take a shot.


Sooner or later some of our CCV contracts are bound to pass ROFR


----------



## cdobert

arich35 said:


> Do you mind saying how much the contract was being listed for? We have a few SS contracts we are planning on offering between $120-125 that are currently listed around $135


$125.  I didn't try to negotiate, at that time ROFR lady was taking them around that price point.  I have seen lower priced points going through lately.  Cheaper than my first 50 point contract, so as long as the seller doesn't flake I'm happy.


----------



## OlieRow

geargrinder said:


> I'm at day 20 today.  Still waiting for that email.


Noooooooooo!!  Hopefully tomorrow is the day!


----------



## KimMcGowan

Ok, so I am adding the banner to my signature as a sign that this one will pass!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Cyberc1978 said:


> With inflation and a recession on the raise, DVC prices which is a luxury purchase can't keep increasing. When people start to lose their jobs then a luxury thing is some of the first things to go.
> 
> In the U.S the recession have only just started and therefore not a lot of people have lost their jobs yet.
> 
> I too could also be wrong but a recession is coming, question is just how long and deep it will be. If the DVC pricing can survive that without taking a beating, then they can survive anything. If that happens I will start to see my DVC contracts as a financial investment too and not strictly a luxury purchase.
> 
> I dont want to downplay the data thats available as I would love that the DVC prices only knew one direction and thats up but it might just be the perfect storm.
> 
> /C


Or it might not.


----------



## Tymeece

I thought posting mine on here would help with the ROFR gods to make a decision as quick as some others

$160-$36000-225-BLT-Feb- 36/21, 428/22, 225/23-Seller pays 21 dues and closing- sent 9/1


----------



## Spinster Travel

wvujeb said:


> wvujeb---$160-$32831-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 100/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/20
> 
> I figured I might as well try again. I'm not very confident this will pass. I'm not in any rush though, so I figured I might as well take a shot.


Can't win if you don't play!!!!


----------



## christophles

christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1, passed 9/21

A word of advise for people out there. If you are going with a broker that charges a fee, you need to do your own checking of the completed contract and make sure everything is correct to avoid any unnecessary delays. When you don't hear back in a timely fashion regarding ROFR based on the average timeline of this thread, reach out to the broker first and if you aren't getting a straight answer, reach out to the title company. I was lied to as to the reason of the delay from the broker, but the title company actually told me the truth.

This was the actual timeline from the title company...
The contract was submitted to Disney on 8/2. Disney reviewed the contract on 8/18 advising the contract was missing a seller signature. The fully executed contract was submitted to Disney on 9/1.

What the broker said when questioned...
"Disney ROFR is been Extremely Behind regarding the Inventory they been having."


----------



## LadybugsMum

Found out this morning that there are 100 pts banked into 2023 when I was asked to resign the contract. I'll take some extra points!

LadybugsMum---$163-$20251-120-VGF-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 120/24-Int'l seller- sent 9/21


----------



## pianomanzano

christophles said:


> christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1, passed 9/21
> 
> A word of advise for people out there. If you are going with a broker that charges a fee, you need to do your own checking of the completed contract and make sure everything is correct to avoid any unnecessary delays. When you don't hear back in a timely fashion regarding ROFR based on the average timeline of this thread, reach out to the broker first and if you aren't getting a straight answer, reach out to the title company. I was lied to as to the reason of the delay from the broker, but the title company actually told me the truth.
> 
> This was the actual timeline from the title company...
> The contract was submitted to Disney on 8/2. Disney reviewed the contract on 8/18 advising the contract was missing a seller signature. The fully executed contract was submitted to Disney on 9/1.
> 
> What the broker said when questioned...
> "Disney ROFR is been Extremely Behind regarding the Inventory they been having."


Great price! Hope you get a refund on that admin fee to bring the price down another 1.50 or so per point!


----------



## Tymeece

Tymeece said:


> I thought posting mine on here would help with the ROFR gods to make a decision as quick as some others
> 
> $160-$36000-225-BLT-Feb- 36/21, 428/22, 225/23-Seller pays 21 dues and closing- sent 9/1


Taken 9/21 sad face


----------



## christophles

pianomanzano said:


> Great price! Hope you get a refund on that admin fee to bring the price down another 1.50 or so per point!


I refused to pay it when I submitted my initial offer so the seller it actually paying the fee on this one.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

christophles said:


> I refused to pay it when I submitted my initial offer so the seller it actually paying the fee on this one.


I was going to comment what a great price. Sorry for your loss


----------



## HIRyeDVC

christophles said:


> christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1, passed 9/21
> 
> A word of advise for people out there. If you are going with a broker that charges a fee, you need to do your own checking of the completed contract and make sure everything is correct to avoid any unnecessary delays. When you don't hear back in a timely fashion regarding ROFR based on the average timeline of this thread, reach out to the broker first and if you aren't getting a straight answer, reach out to the title company. I was lied to as to the reason of the delay from the broker, but the title company actually told me the truth.
> 
> This was the actual timeline from the title company...
> The contract was submitted to Disney on 8/2. Disney reviewed the contract on 8/18 advising the contract was missing a seller signature. The fully executed contract was submitted to Disney on 9/1.
> 
> What the broker said when questioned...
> "Disney ROFR is been Extremely Behind regarding the Inventory they been having."


Who was your broker?


----------



## christophles

HIRyeDVC said:


> Who was your broker?


Sent you a PM, but eventually I'll post the info in the closing thread.


----------



## Sunnyore

HIRyeDVC said:


> Who was your broker?


The same one that’s been making mistakes week after week. Pretty much the only one that charged an admin fee too. My coordinator ghosted me when I inquired if something was wrong it was taking too long but luckily my broker was at least quick to respond and make things right when I reached out to her. It seems like the one good thing about these mistakes is that the contracts all seem to pass the ROFR lady in the end?


----------



## Sunnyore

Sunnyore---$183-$13374-70-BCV-Aug-0/21, 140/22, 70/23-Seller paying MF ‘22- sent 9/6, passed 9/21

Yay I’m loving the 2 weeks ROFR lady! My 7th contract since becoming a member 2 years ago  I am DONE.. until VDH rolls out


----------



## Chia1974

Sunnyore said:


> Sunnyore---$183-$13374-70-BCV-Aug-0/21, 140/22, 70/23-Seller paying MF ‘22- sent 9/6, passed 9/21
> 
> Yay I’m loving the 2 weeks ROFR lady! My 7th contract since becoming a member 2 years ago  I am DONE.. until VDH rolls out


You are as bad as me


----------



## limace

It’s ok to name fidelity on this thread . People seem to be tiptoeing around it like it’s a big mystery.


----------



## arich35

christophles said:


> christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/1, passed 9/21
> 
> A word of advise for people out there. If you are going with a broker that charges a fee, you need to do your own checking of the completed contract and make sure everything is correct to avoid any unnecessary delays. When you don't hear back in a timely fashion regarding ROFR based on the average timeline of this thread, reach out to the broker first and if you aren't getting a straight answer, reach out to the title company. I was lied to as to the reason of the delay from the broker, but the title company actually told me the truth.
> 
> This was the actual timeline from the title company...
> The contract was submitted to Disney on 8/2. Disney reviewed the contract on 8/18 advising the contract was missing a seller signature. The fully executed contract was submitted to Disney on 9/1.
> 
> What the broker said when questioned...
> "Disney ROFR is been Extremely Behind regarding the Inventory they been having."


Was this an international seller?


----------



## M_T

limace said:


> It’s ok to name fidelity on this thread . People seem to be tiptoeing around it like it’s a big mystery.


I just received an email from them saying they have not heard anything yet (2 weeks in). Nice they were in touch but I hope the info is correct


----------



## christophles

arich35 said:


> Was this an international seller?


US seller


----------



## JKS DVC

JKS DVC---$133-$14855-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 110/23, 110/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/15

This is my FOURTH AKV contract sent to ROFR since starting this process in April (the first three were all taken)...I really hope this one goes through! I am nothing if not patient. Side note, communication from Fidelity has been extremely messy this time around. Initially contracts were sent for ROFR without buyer signatures and it took me bugging them on multiple occasions to get to the bottom of it. When it was finally sent with all the right signatures, they didn't notify me until I bugged them about it. I didn't have this experience last time I tried through Fidelity (and not with DVC resale market either), so not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Sunnyore

M_T said:


> I just received an email from them saying they have not heard anything yet (2 weeks in). Nice they were in touch but I hope the info is correct


I got that same email about 2 weeks out and thought “hey they’re not so bad!” And then it was downhill from there


----------



## M_T

Sunnyore said:


> I got that same email about 2 weeks out and thought “hey they’re not so bad!” And then it was downhill from there


oh great


----------



## geargrinder

JKS DVC said:


> JKS DVC---$133-$14855-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 110/23, 110/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/15
> 
> This is my FOURTH AKV contract sent to ROFR since starting this process in April (the first three were all taken)...I really hope this one goes through! I am nothing if not patient. Side note, communication from Fidelity has been extremely messy this time around. Initially contracts were sent for ROFR without buyer signatures and it took me bugging them on multiple occasions to get to the bottom of it. When it was finally sent with all the right signatures, they didn't notify me until I bugged them about it. I didn't have this experience last time I tried through Fidelity (and not with DVC resale market either), so not sure what the deal is.


Good luck.  That's a good price.  Hope it gets through this time.  AKL has still been hit and miss with the ROFR lady.


----------



## arich35

Officially submitted our first offer, doubt it gets accepted by the seller but worth a shot!


----------



## Dis Dragon

Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.

Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


----------



## bakerr6

Just had our first offer accepted! I'll post some details here and update when the seller signs the contract tomorrow.

Bakerr6 ---$160-$4000-25-Poly-Oct-0/21, 37/22, 25/23, 25/24- Buyer pays closing- sent 9/21

*edit* sent for ROFR today. Just put in an offer on 3 other poly contracts for a total of 320 points. Hopefully at least one gets accepted.


----------



## Sunnyore

Dis Dragon said:


> Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.
> 
> Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


You can look for the thread called closing thread to get a better idea. But someone said it’s looking about 16-20 days for contract to show up or email sent for new members and then possibly another week or so for points to show up. Sometimes you can call to get the points loaded faster.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Dis Dragon said:


> Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.
> 
> Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


Like Sunnyore said, check out the Closing Time DISboards thread for the most recent timeframe, but we just went through the process a couple of months ago. If I remember correctly it took about 3 weeks to see the contract from deed recording (existing membership) and about 2 weeks for points to show up in the account. I asked them to load them via chat but it took 3 attempts for me. Some people are able to ask and get them loaded on the first attempt.


----------



## Chia1974

$149 Poly with points from 2022 and beyond and seller pays MF, good deal??


----------



## geargrinder

Dis Dragon said:


> Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.
> 
> Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


I closed August 31st.  Deed was recorded on September 1st.  Still waiting for my membership email.  This wait is worse than the ROFR wait.

Hopefully, today is the day.  But, I've been saying that for a few days.

Check out the Closing Thread for a bunch of transaction timeline data.


----------



## arich35

arich35 said:


> Officially submitted our first offer, doubt it gets accepted by the seller but worth a shot!


A little back and forth and it was accepted! Will post details when we submit contracts tomorrow.


----------



## arich35

arich35---$135-$22410-166-SSR-Apr-0/21, 153/22, 332/23, 166/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/22


----------



## Shelle88

Shelle88 said:


> Shelle88---$118-$18528-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 90/22, 300/23, 150/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/15


So this was actually sent 9/20 after I enquired why I hadn’t had the standard ROFR email like in my other 3 submissions. Apparently they were waiting on confirmation of my deposit from the title company. As this is Cammie at Mason I highly doubt that!


----------



## disneydoc2007

Shelle88 said:


> So this was actually sent 9/20 after I enquired why I hadn’t had the standard ROFR email like in my other 3 submissions. Apparently they were waiting on confirmation of my deposit from the title company. As this is Cammie at Mason I highly doubt that!


What is the standard ROFR email? Does it come from your title company?


----------



## pianomanzano

disneydoc2007 said:


> What is the standard ROFR email? Does it come from your title company?


All 3 of my ROFR passes have come from the broker, but I have heard from others on this thread getting the e-mail from the title company.


----------



## LadybugsMum

disneydoc2007 said:


> What is the standard ROFR email? Does it come from your title company?


I have always heard from my broker.


----------



## geargrinder

Mine came from my broker.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

AKVDisneyFan said:


> AKVDisneyFan---$75-$4172-50-HH-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-prorated '23 MF- sent 9/19
> 
> I *believe* this contract was sent to ROFR yesterday. I received a somewhat ambiguous email about it being sent to ROFR. If it turns out that it was sent today instead then I'll change the date. I'm really excited. It took me a while to swallow the idea of the MFs but we love DHHR so I went for a small contract to start... and hopefully can add on another small contract in the nearish future if this one passes.


Scratch this. The sellers haven’t signed the contract yet to be sent to ROFR. I’m kind of nervous now.


----------



## The_MT

Dis Dragon said:


> Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.
> 
> Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


I recently purchased 2 resales and both got added on Day 19 after the deed was recorded. I was able to get the points loaded by calling a couple days later.


----------



## varyth

Dis Dragon said:


> Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.
> 
> Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


Adding on that once I passed ROFR, I moved on to stalk the closing thread. Found a few folks who passed before or on the same day I did so, once their transfer went through, it gave me a good idea on when my contract would show up too. One more thing to keep refreshing..


----------



## Shelle88

disneydoc2007 said:


> What is the standard ROFR email? Does it come from your title company?


Fidelity send a standard email titled “your right of first refusal request was sent for contract #xxxxx”. It just says what the next steps are and has answers to common questions.


----------



## lexxus379

lexxus379—$90-$5008-50-OKW-Jun-100/22, 50/23, 50/24- seller pays 22 MF- sent 9/22

This has no chance


----------



## geargrinder

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379—$90-$5008-50-OKW-Jun-100/22, 50/23, 50/24- seller pays 22 MF- sent 9/22
> 
> This has no chance


Hoping the ROFR lady has a "liquid" lunch the day she looks at this.


----------



## redboat45

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379—$90-$5008-50-OKW-Jun-100/22, 50/23, 50/24- seller pays 22 MF- sent 9/22
> 
> This has no chance


I really hope this passes!  That would be amazing for you!


----------



## quakerlaw

The_MT said:


> I recently purchased 2 resales and both got added on Day 19 after the deed was recorded. I was able to get the points loaded by calling a couple days later.


This tracks with us this week. We closed 8/23, our deed was recorded 8/30, got emails from DVC on 9/19.


----------



## bakerr6

Chia1974 said:


> $149 Poly with points from 2022 and beyond and seller pays MF, good deal??


If you do not plan on making am offer, do you mind posting the details on the contract? We are looking for another poly contract under 200 points.


----------



## arich35

How do people deal with the wait game? It has been like 4 hours and I am already driving myself insane lol


----------



## bakerr6

arich35 said:


> How do people deal with the wait game? It has been like 4 hours and I am already driving myself insane lol


We are right there with you.  I already booked flights for March


----------



## TraJon

Dis Dragon said:


> Had a question for recent closers, looking for some idea of how long Disney takes to register and move the points.  The transaction was finalized Monday.  They're telling me 5 weeks for Disney to transfer and then a possible additional 14 days to show the points.
> 
> Does that sound about right?  I'm really hoping that's exaggerated.


Ours was 2 weeks exactly from the day the deed recorded. Now once we got the email from Disney, after 72 hours we mentioned nicely that we would like to book a vacation through chat, and immediately had our points.


----------



## Chia1974

bakerr6 said:


> If you do not plan on making am offer, do you mind posting the details on the contract? We are looking for another poly contract under 200 points.


I’m still deciding if I want to buy this one or not. They do make wonderful SAP though.
In addition, you can just offer whatever you think it’s right regardless of the listing price. This one particularly is currently listed at $170s.


----------



## beldred

Shelle88 said:


> Fidelity send a standard email titled “your right of first refusal request was sent for contract #xxxxx”. It just says what the next steps are and has answers to common questions.


And of course I haven't gotten this even though they supposedly sent mine on 9/19.


----------



## Unclelude

TraJon said:


> Ours was 2 weeks exactly from the day the deed recorded. Now once we got the email from Disney, after 72 hours we mentioned nicely that we would like to book a vacation through chat, and immediately had our points.


Recorded end of Aug. Email 9/12, points loaded 9/14 ( just happened, no chat ) ...

Hehe, we were on vacation at WDW when the email came and points loaded... I didn't.even notice the points till 16th... I saw the email while we were lounging by the pool with cocktails... I told my wife, she said something like "Cool! where are we going next"

Recommend waiting in the bubble, time passes differently there 

Good luck. Have Fun!


----------



## The_MT

For all you AKV hunters there is a loaded international contract listed at https://www.*************.com/ right now!


----------



## The_MT

The_MT said:


> For all you AKV hunters there is a loaded international contract listed at https://www.*************.com/ right now!


Darn, it’s not one of the allowed sites but should be easy to find


----------



## Ruttangel

The_MT said:


> For all you AKV hunters there is a loaded international contract listed at https://www.*************.com/ right now!


Just a heads up, buying from Uk or Europe owner you might get a great deal as the dollar is so strong the seller has made massive profit from foreign exchange rate regardless. Selling AKV at $120 now is better than getting $155 last year.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

We’re UK buyers and the exchange rate is the worst it’s been since 1985 we’ve had x 3 AKV contracts bought back. A seller has just accepted an offer for SSR of 118$ pp 250 points with 500 points in 2022 that we can sell. Is it a mistake buying SSR resort when we will mostly want to stay at AKV? they seem to always have good availability 7 months out? can anyone post their dvc availability for AKV for 7 months out pretty please?


----------



## mrsap

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’re UK buyers and the exchange rate is the worst it’s been since 1985 we’ve had x 3 AKV contracts bought back. A seller has just accepted an offer for SSR of 118$ pp 250 points with 500 points in 2022 that we can sell. Is it a mistake buying SSR resort when we will mostly want to stay at AKV? they seem to always have good availability 7 months out? can anyone post their dvc availability for AKV for 7 months out pretty please?


We own 2 SSR contracts and exclusively use them for SAP’s. I’ve never had an issue booking at 7 months for GF and BW and recently was able to get 4 days at AKL Club Level. (Prior to CL opening up, I had the full week in a Savanna room that was booked a month after my 7 month window.) Even if you don’t get exactly what you want at your 7 month mark, keep checking. People cancel all the time. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ruttangel

mickeyhellyeah said:


> We’re UK buyers and the exchange rate is the worst it’s been since 1985 we’ve had x 3 AKV contracts bought back. A seller has just accepted an offer for SSR of 118$ pp 250 points with 500 points in 2022 that we can sell. Is it a mistake buying SSR resort when we will mostly want to stay at AKV? they seem to always have good availability 7 months out? can anyone post their dvc availability for AKV for 7 months out pretty please?


You can't post availability on Disboards but if you want a Value room you won't get that at 7 months and it's even a struggle at 11 months. Some availability remains at other room types at 7 months but depends when you travel and what room you want. 
Terrible time to buy from UK and those dues are going to be painful too. If you can rent all 500pts it might help but even paying for food at WDW is going to be painful next year, I'll probably take a year off, I've rented out 270pts.


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

Ruttangel said:


> You can't post availability on Disboards but if you want a Value room you won't get that at 7 months and it's even a struggle at 11 months. Some availability remains at other room types at 7 months but depends when you travel and what room you want.
> Terrible time to buy from UK and those dues are going to be painful too. If you can rent all 500pts it might help but even paying for food at WDW is going to be painful next year, I'll probably take a year off, I've rented out 270pts.


please can you PM me on how you rent points? i have no idea how to go about this


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

mrsap said:


> We own 2 SSR contracts and exclusively use them for SAP’s. I’ve never had an issue booking at 7 months for GF and BW and recently was able to get 4 days at AKL Club Level. (Prior to CL opening up, I had the full week in a Savanna room that was booked a month after my 7 month window.) Even if you don’t get exactly what you want at your 7 month mark, keep checking. People cancel all the time. Good luck to you!


thank you! this is reassuring, we would want a standard studio most of the time. do you ever rent points out to other people? if you do would you mind please private messaging me on help how to do this? i’m clueless!


----------



## mrsap

mickeyhellyeah said:


> thank you! this is reassuring, we would want a standard studio most of the time. do you ever rent points out to other people? if you do would you mind please private messaging me on help how to do this? i’m clueless!


No, I have not. We use every last point!!!  But I do hear a lot of good things about David’s! Good luck!


----------



## Ruttangel

mickeyhellyeah said:


> please can you PM me on how you rent points? i have no idea how to go about this


As a newbie The best thing would be to use a broker, I know this one (aka David's) deals with international owners and has loads of people waiting. You are still a while away from having the points so just use the time to research, there is also a UK DVC forum here on Disboards https://dvcrequest.com/


----------



## DVChris

mickeyhellyeah said:


> please can you PM me on how you rent points? i have no idea how to go about this


DVC Rental Store is one of the sponsors of this website and will be able to help you: https://dvcrentalstore.com/


----------



## arich35

bakerr6 said:


> We are right there with you.  I already booked flights for March


We are hoping everything goes through and we are able to rent out our points that expire at the end of March. The availability has me worried but trying not to get ahead of myself since we still have to pass ROFR before I get to that point


----------



## Ruttangel

DVChris said:


> DVC Rental Store is one of the sponsors of this website and will be able to help you: https://dvcrentalstore.com/


To use a US rental company means you have to Complete IRS Form W-7 to Apply for ITIN. For David’s you don’t as it’s in Canada


----------



## Sandisw

Please remember that if you want to share info about a business out there, which includes sites that include tools, you need to post the link please.

Suggesting ways to find it like Google this or that, is seen as a violation of the rules.


----------



## Kristyn

Kristyn---$150-$24000-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing costs and MF ‘22- sent 9/19

We bid high hoping this one appeases the ROFR lady.  I don’t know how you guys handle the waiting just to have it snatched away over and over.  I’m weak, it just about broke me .   With the banked points I think it is still worth it.


----------



## The_MT

Kristyn said:


> Kristyn---$150-$24000-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing costs and MF ‘22- sent 9/19
> 
> We bid high hoping this one appeases the ROFR lady.  I don’t know how you guys handle the waiting just to have it snatched away over and over.  I’m weak, it just about broke me .   With the banked points I think it is still worth it.


With the seller paying closing costs and MF that’s actually not very high but hopefully the ROFR lady will let it through!!


----------



## arich35

The_MT said:


> With the seller paying closing costs and MF that’s actually not very high but hopefully the ROFR lady will let it through!!


Very similar to what we did we our SSR bid. Was hoping she would just focus on the price per point lol


----------



## heathjh

I haven’t seen any ROFR info from anyone the last 2 days.  On vacation? Maybe she will come back in a wonderful mood and bestow pixie dust on everyone’s DVC contracts.


----------



## bakerr6

Sandisw said:


> Please remember that if you want to share info about a business out there, which includes sites that include tools, you need to post the link please.
> 
> Suggesting ways to find it like Google this or that, is seen as a violation of the rules.


I apologize. I'm new to the site and had the understanding that we could not post links. I will refrain from posting Google searches in the future.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I had to skip a few...sorry . Please make sure that you have all of the data included, such as the date(s), and that you've used the formatting tool so that I can toss it onto the list.

Thank you all for cooperating with my unending demands about the formatting, but it just keeps things so neat and tidy and makes it ripe for data mining


----------



## pianomanzano

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I had to skip a few...sorry . Please make sure that you have all of the data included, such as the date(s), and that you've used the formatting tool so that I can toss it onto the list.
> 
> Thank you all for cooperating with my unending demands about the formatting, but it just keeps things so neat and tidy and makes it ripe for data mining


thanks!!

Curious if you’ve considered a Google form as a way for people to input their contracts. Might get better consistency and less searching through our many off topic ramblings!


----------



## arich35

bakerr6 said:


> If you are planning on renting points, let me know. We may be willing to take them off your hands.


If our contract goes through we will have 153 to use by March 31st and we will be trying to rent those out


----------



## ThingamabobsIGot20

ThingamabobsIGot20---$162-$38845-233-BLT-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 233/23, 233/24- sent 9/1, taken 9/22

0 for 4 this quarter and there doesn’t seem to be anything else out there right now in our UY, guess we are taking a break for now


----------



## Sandisw

bakerr6 said:


> I apologize. I'm new to the site and had the understanding that we could not post links. I will refrain from posting Google searches in the future.



No worries. Here is the info you need.  
Thread 'PLEASE post a link to any business or site you wish to mention or discuss'
https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-site-you-wish-to-mention-or-discuss.3821848/


----------



## Kristyn

arich35 said:


> Very similar to what we did we our SSR bid. Was hoping she would just focus on the price per point lol


I’m sure they take everything in to consideration. But here’s hoping she focuses on the lower price per point contracts and gets her fill of those first


----------



## geargrinder

arich35 said:


> Very similar to what we did we our SSR bid. Was hoping she would just focus on the price per point lol


I've heard that they consider total cost for ROFR, not just the price per point.


----------



## Ruttangel

geargrinder said:


> I've heard that they consider total cost for ROFR, not just the price per point.


When Disney buys a contract in ROFR they take on all costs that the buyer agreed. So, if it’s got $2k in closing/admin costs then they would be accepting those when they purchase.
I bought a small point BWV but the true cost was $15pp higher when adding in closing.


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

Woohoo! It’s officially been sent to ROFR .

AKVDisneyFan---$75-$4172-50-HH-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-prorated '23 MF- sent 9/24


----------



## MGERV

MGERV---$130-$30219-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 450/22, 225/23, 225/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/20

YAYYYYYY!!


----------



## Jlo85

Jlo85---$103-$18025-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 201/23, 160/24- sent 9/24


----------



## arich35

MGERV said:


> MGERV---$130-$30219-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 450/22, 225/23, 225/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/20
> 
> YAYYYYYY!!


Congrats!
This gives me some hope! Looks like after closing and dues yours is around $134 per point, ours is exactly $135


----------



## MGERV

arich35 said:


> Congrats!
> This gives me some hope! Looks like after closing and dues yours is around $134 per point, ours is exactly $135


fingers crossed for ya! rofr responses seem to be pretty fast at the moment!


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$149-$15523-100-PVB-Sep-0/21, 80/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/24

Oops  I did it again…


----------



## The_MT

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$149-$15523-100-PVB-Sep-0/21, 80/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/24
> 
> Oops  I did it again…


Great price!


----------



## Spinster Travel

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$149-$15523-100-PVB-Sep-0/21, 80/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/24
> 
> Oops  I did it again…


Great price and will be a nice addition to your collection


----------



## feeling100

feeling100---$152.5-$24650-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 9/2, taken 9/22


NOPE.. didn't think it will go thru and it didn't.. at least it didn't take 30 days.


----------



## feeling100

I give up on BLT.  Going to try PVB.. 

feeling100---$168-$23330-135-PVB-Jun-0/21, 239/22, 135/23, 135/24-Seller pays MF 2022- sent 9/23


----------



## mickeyhellyeah

$118-$29500-250-SSR-Aug-0/21,500/22,250/23-Seller pays MF 22-sent 9/25

4th time lucky?? doubtful


----------



## mbroc

mbroc said:


> mbroc---$124-$19265-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 150/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/30, passed 9/14
> 
> 15 days!  ROFR lady is definitely working pretty fast these days.  Paid a little more pp but with 2021 points banked into 22 and 2022 points banked into 2023 and seller paying maintenance, I'm super excited!


So, update to my original post above . . . I sign the closing docs, get the remaining funds ready to be wired and then . . . 1 of the 2 sellers on the deed decides to NOT sign.  Ugh.  It's taken a few days to get over.  No, it's not normal - especially having passed ROFR.  Yes, it has happened in the past but rare (so I am told).  No, I'm not going to go to court over it.  I'm not a lawyer and don't have the time to fight.  Just super disappointed.  Taking it as a sign that it just wasn't meant to be.  No, I'm not completely over it yet . . . though I did start shopping again.


----------



## Tymeece

Does anyone know a person who has had a BLT contract go through the last month? I’m on to my next try but just curious if anyone has had success with BLT purchase


----------



## LadybugsMum

mickeyhellyeah said:


> $118-$29500-250-SSR-Aug-0/21,500/22,250/23-Seller pays MF 22-sent 9/25
> 
> 4th time lucky?? doubtful


Several have been passing in that range latel; so I think the odds are in your favor.


----------



## Sunnyore

Tymeece said:


> Does anyone know a person who has had a BLT contract go through the last month? I’m on to my next try but just curious if anyone has had success with BLT purchase


Me! I truly believe it involved someone making a mistake though and ROFR lady perhaps feeling sorry for me that I waited almost 2 months . All the international sellers passed as well. I think the lowest non international was $169.


----------



## Chia1974

Tymeece said:


> Does anyone know a person who has had a BLT contract go through the last month? I’m on to my next try but just curious if anyone has had success with BLT purchase


$140 with an international seller was the lowest. I’d either find those foreign contracts or offer higher if you have to have it right now.


----------



## AchieverGal

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> UbieTinkingMon---$138-$32990-220-AKV-Sep-0/21, 222/22, 220/23- sent 6/2, passed 7/1
> 
> DVCBeachBum---$130-$32500-250-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 347/22, 250/23-Seller pay MF Close- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> FS1---$124-$25609-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 138/22, 200/23-Int’l seller- sent 6/13, passed 7/14
> 
> kmill99---$135-$9124-60-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 60/23- sent 6/14, passed 7/14
> 
> SGGB1992---$141-$38329-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23, 250/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16
> 
> flute38---$134-$28531-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 117/22, 200/23, 200/24-Int'l seller- sent 6/20, passed 7/18
> 
> FreemanFam---$127-$26749-200-AKV-Oct-0/21, 194/22, 200/23-Int'l seller- sent 6/23, passed 7/20
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$134.5-$15298-100-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23-Auction Fee $250- sent 7/1, passed 7/28
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$143-$5801-35-AKV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 35/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/1
> 
> krayzeeguy---$129-$33866-240-AKV-Dec-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/9
> 
> geargrinder---$136-$29285-200-AKV-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 200/23-International Seller- sent 7/19, passed 8/14
> 
> AdventurerKat---$138-$5112-30-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 7/15, passed 8/15
> 
> discreet---$140-$15448-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18
> 
> Lorana---$145-$7760-50-AKV-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/2, passed 8/30
> 
> Mts8019---$139-$24794-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 8/31
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$135-$29700-220-AKV-Dec-0/20, 166/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/3, passed 8/31
> 
> Dolphins-54---$134-$22208-150-AKV-Dec-0/21, 279/22, 150/23-International seller- sent 8/8, passed 9/1
> 
> CaptainAmerica (seller)---$135-$14671-100-AKV-Dec-0/21, 19/22, 50/23-delayed closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/5
> 
> MickeyismyCat---$129-$32250-250-AKV-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF '22 & CC/ Int'l Seller- sent 8/11, passed 9/5
> 
> JCHDisney---$145-$14750-110-AKV-Feb-68/21, 95/22, 110/23, 110/24-$250 auction fee- sent 8/26, passed 9/13
> 
> Jjvette68---$132-$25835-190-AKV-Dec-0/21, 95/22, 190/23-International seller- sent 9/1, passed 9/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> aulaninutz---$115-$36815-290-AUL-Aug-22/21, 580/22, 290/23, 290/24- sent 6/15, passed 7/16
> 
> Imurhuckleberry---$130-$29325-220-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> Hokies37---$108-$13535-120-AUL-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 120/23- sent 6/29, passed 7/29
> 
> ahintz---$125-$14678-100-AUL-Feb-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/1, passed 8/3
> 
> MrsDfromTN---$140-$30173-200-AUL-Mar-0/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24-Subsidized dues- sent 7/6, passed 8/5
> 
> Stingberg---$118-$31045-270-AUL-Feb-0/22, 0/23, 270/24-Subsidized Dues-sent 8/3, passed 8/31
> 
> The_MT---$129.5-$22053-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 197/23, 160/24-Subsidized Dues- sent 8/18, passed 9/6
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$110-$6424-50-AUL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19, passed 9/7
> 
> markallers---$118-$31642-240-AUL-Dec-0/20, 203/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/26, passed 9/13
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> babecca1---$175-$4988-25-BCV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/20, passed 7/18
> 
> flipflopsandpitstops---$173-$19056-100-BCV-Aug-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/22, passed 7/20
> 
> Nick_will---$153-$16115-100-BCV-Oct-0/21, 149/22, 100/23-Seller pays 22 MF- sent 7/6, passed 8/5
> 
> MalorieA---$166-$13576-75-BCV-Mar-0/21, 150/22, 75/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/10
> 
> Bgdude---$160-$20755-120-BCV-Feb-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 8/21, passed 9/12
> 
> Sunnyore---$183-$13374-70-BCV-Aug-0/21, 140/22, 70/23-Seller paying MF ‘22- sent 9/6, passed 9/21
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$182-$10073-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/3, passed 7/1
> 
> Disneycouple99(seller)---$177-$9823-50-BLT-Dec-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/7
> 
> garegco---$175-$29900-160-BLT-Oct-160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/13
> 
> Newv88---$160-$33130-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 96/22, 124/23-International Seller- sent 6/11, passed 7/14
> 
> enticethemoose---$167-$22630-130-BLT-Oct-0/21, 248/22, 130/23-seller pays CC/ Int'l Seller- sent 7/5, passed 8/4
> 
> YellowHouse---$170-$28766-160-BLT-Aug-34/21, 90/22, 160/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 8/2, passed 8/30
> 
> Laurawill---$165-$27896-160-BLT-Aug-0/21, 80/22, 160/23-International Seller- sent 8/4, passed 8/31
> 
> DVChris---$140.91-$33525-220-BLT-Oct-0/21, 239/22, 220/23, 220/24-Int'l Seller- sent 8/26, passed 9/6
> 
> Sunnyore---$170-$4932-25-BLT-Aug-0/21, 50/22, 25/23- sent 7/12, passed 9/8
> 
> wings91---$169-$36035-200-BLT-Sep-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/31, passed 9/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> MISCdisney21---$135-$7904-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/14
> 
> MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28, passed 8/2
> 
> Newv88---$165-$13054-75-BWV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 75/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/2
> 
> nursemanit---$150-$17352-100-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 189/22, 100/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/9
> 
> Kristina Carson---$148-$16676-100-BWV-Aug-0/21, 67/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/12, passed 8/10
> 
> ValW---$154-$6137-35-BWV-Dec-0/21, 70/22, 35/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/15
> 
> TheGambler22---$156-$13636-80-BWV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 122/22, 80/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/16
> 
> Mtufano89---$135-$21600-160-BWV-Sept-0/21, 20/22, 160/23 – sent 7/21, passed 8/16
> 
> Disneycouple99---$165-$9253-50-BWV-Oct-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/17
> 
> OlieRow---$135-$29383-200-BWV-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/2
> 
> BWgirlie94---$130-$18740-130-BWV-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 260/23, 130/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/2
> 
> RNstitches---$155-$25175-150-BWV-Oct-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/14, passed 9/5
> 
> rolling777s---$150-$24700-150-BWV-Dec-150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/15, passed 9/5
> 
> mousehouse23---$130-$13740-100-BWV-Dec-0/21, 102/22, 100/23 - sent 7/28, passed 9/6
> 
> Hhay1015---$155-$16135-100-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 92/22, 100/23- sent 8/9, passed 9/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> adribelle---$86-$10112-100-HH-Aug-0/21, 70/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/7, passed 8/8
> 
> Paul 55555---$79.78-$18719-210-HH-Dec-202/21, 210/22, 210/23-Splitting MF'22- sent 7/13, passed 8/11
> 
> MamaMouseMcLean---$75-$18000-200-HH-Aug-0/21, 278/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 7/22, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> DEN8UML---$105-$23100-220-OKW-Sep-0/21, 168/22, 220/23, 220/24-International Seller- sent 6/29, passed 7/25
> 
> CVG---$110-$18462-150-OKW-Aug-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/13, passed 8/29
> 
> cpyle21---$116-$25748-210-OKW-Aug-378/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller paying CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/31
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$110-$16500-150-OKW-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/9, passed 9/2
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Dadladd428---$125-$6772-50-OKW(E)-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24-International seller- sent 7/11, passed 8/8
> 
> MICKIMINI---$127-$7312-50-OKW(E)-Oct-2/21, 89/22, 50/23- sent 8/3, passed 8/31
> 
> Long_n_wrong---$114-$46979-400-OKW(E)-Aug--0/21, 400/22, 400/23, 400/24- sent 8/4, passed 9/1
> 
> nick_will---$115-$12830-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/21, 87/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/9, passed 9/2
> 
> badeacon(Seller)---$138-$21391-150-OKW(E)-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 8/30, passed 9/15
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> StoweFoSho---$162-$22725-130-PVB-Dec-48/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/5
> 
> erinkristen04---$164-$16001-90-PVB-Mar-0/21, 124/22, 90/23-international seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> PolynesianPip---$155-$18196-110-PVB-Jun-0/21, 55/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 6/12, passed 7/13
> 
> kmill99---$160-$17030-100-PVB-Apr-0/21, 171/22, 90/23, 100/24- sent 6/17, passed 7/22
> 
> PixiePoppins---$159-$26447-160-PVB-Mar-0/21, 24/22, 160/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/2
> 
> Nursemanit---$160-$16700-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/3
> 
> Dotluvsdisney---$165-$17967-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 36/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/8
> 
> alohatok1986---$173-$18674-100-PVB-Dec-0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 7/13, passed 8/11
> 
> alohatok1986---$184-$10002-50-PVB-Dec-0/21, 37/22, 50/23- sent 7/19, passed 8/15
> 
> lovethesun12---$164-$9616-54-PVB-Dec-0/20, 54/21, 108/22, 54/23- sent 7/6, passed 8/15
> 
> xqueenoffoolsx---$155-$10279-60-PVB-Sep-0/21, 96/22, 60/23- sent 7/24, passed 8/17
> 
> krayzeeguy---$160-$36229-220-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 220/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/17
> 
> heather2328---$158-$21224-125-PVB-Apr-0/21, 226/22, 125/23, 125/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/18
> 
> Flipflopmom---$158-$16359-100-PVB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 100/24-Seller credit $362 MF- sent 8/2, passed 8/18
> 
> kalag---$160-$50194-300-PVB-Dec-111/20, 268/21, 300/22, 300/23-seller pays 1/2 MF- sent 8/4, passed 8/31
> 
> JLo85---$160-$16768-100-PVB-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24-Buyer pays 2022 MFs- sent 8/17, passed 9/6
> 
> discreet---$145-$16028-100-PVB-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/11, passed 9/12
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> wdwdaddy4life---$118-$18880-160-RIV-Dec-160/21, 320/22, 160/23-sent 6/8, passed 7/5
> 
> Dvcl0v3r---$135-$7450-50-RIV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/20, passed 8/3
> 
> pianomanzano---$125-$13888-100-RIV-Dec-74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/18
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> Junebug2---$123.50-$30305-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 225/22, 225/23-International seller- sent 6/10, passed 7/7
> 
> shellabella2---$134-$16884-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 115/23- sent 6/14, passed 7/14
> 
> Minnie84---$133-$14599-100-SSR-Jun-0/21, 181/22, 100/23- sent 6/23, passed 7/20
> 
> mrsap---$127-$31865-230-SSR-Apr-0/21, 460/22, 230/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/25
> 
> Disneykate605---$130-$14297-100-SSR-Sep-0/21, 160/22, 100/23- sent 6/28, passed 7/24
> 
> baileykw---$124-$21088-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/2
> 
> Sanveaz---$133-$22343-160-SSR-Feb-0/21, 144/22, 160/23, 160/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/5, passed 8/3
> 
> tarajean1962---$138-$22256-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 274/22, 150/23- sent 7/11, passed 8/10
> 
> unclelude---$128-$14104-100-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 6/22, passed 8/15
> 
> purplenancy27---$135-$3354-20-SSR-Dec-0/21, 39/22, 20/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/18
> 
> Spinster Travel---$137-$5560-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/1, passed 8/18
> 
> brf5003---$120-$6522-50-SSR-Mar-1/21, 9/22, 41/23, 50/24- sent 7/29, passed 8/30
> 
> markallers---$127-$31861-250-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 399/22, 250/23-Split Closing/ Seller Pays MF ‘22- sent 8/4, passed 8/30
> 
> eMoneyBug---$135-$5490-35-SSR-Sep-0/21, 70/22, 35/23, 35/24- sent 8/3, passed 8/31
> 
> MRLegg---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23-Seller pays closing- sent 8/10, passed 9/2
> 
> JulieBeeRN---$134-$20250-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller paying closing cost- sent 8/12, passed 9/5
> 
> Disdreaming479---$135-$36631-250-SSR-Dec-0/21, 420/22, 250/23-Seller pays MF on 21- sent 8/12, passed 9/5
> 
> Disdreaming479---$135-$22178-150-SSR-Dec-0/21, 300/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 21- sent 8/12, passed 9/5
> 
> MaleficentUK---$119-$23800-200-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 229/23, 200/24-Seller pays closing- sent 8/26, passed 9/12
> 
> leecrouse---$110-$19597-160-SSR-Dec- 206/22, 160/23, 160/24- International Seller- sent 8/25, passed 9/19
> 
> Ritz---$127-$24859-190-SSR-Aug-0/21, 119/22, 190/23, 190/24-Int'l Seller/ Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/2, passed 9/19
> 
> cdobert---$125-$6993-50-SSR-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/10, passed 9/20
> 
> christophles---$110-$19376-160-SSR-Aug-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 9/1, passed 9/21
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> elenex---$260-$14453-50-VGC-Feb-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/7, passed 7/5
> 
> NVDISFamily---$255-$64494-250-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 242/23- sent 6/10, passed 7/13
> 
> Jacie---$260-$41600-160-VGC-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 160/23, 160/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/30, passed 8/2
> 
> The_MT---$265-$27286-100-VGC-Jun-0/21, 192/22, 100/23- sent 7/5, passed 8/3
> 
> Heroes_or_Villains---$260-$43516-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/11
> 
> KTownRaider---$270-$27704-100-VGC-Oct-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays MF '22- sent 8/19, passed 9/7
> 
> varyth---$255-$27169-100-VGC-Sep-0/21, 200/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/23, passed 9/9
> 
> aleedisney---$255-$32590-125-VGC-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 250/23, 125/24- sent 8/30, passed 9/14
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> NorthernMickey---$165-$25645-150-VGF-Sep-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/1, passed 7/5
> 
> NickBCV---$162-$16200-100-VGF-Apr-0/21, 33/22, 100/23-Seller pays CC- sent 7/12, passed 8/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> whochschild---$110-$17760-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/24, passed 7/24
> 
> Stargazer65(Seller)---$124-$13079-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 6/27, passed 7/25
> 
> TraJon---$119-$24516-200-BRV@WL-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 300/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 6/28, passed 7/26
> 
> Stargazer65---$119-$19822-150-BRV@WL-Jun-3/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 6/30, passed 8/2
> 
> MotherKnowsBest---$116-$19425-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 300/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 7/6, passed 8/5
> 
> mgeologist---$116-$18587-150-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 150/23- sent 7/18, passed 8/16
> 
> quakerlaw---$120-$14400-120-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 6/22, 120/23, 120/24-seller pays CC- sent 8/1, passed 8/18
> 
> mgeologist---$115-$24373-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 8/24, passed 9/7
> 
> mbroc---$124-$19265-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 150/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/30, passed 9/14
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Slow&Steady---$165-$35564-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/21, 400/22, 200/23- sent 6/8, passed 7/5
> 
> bryaalre---$168-$27270-150-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 6/29, passed 8/8
> 
> Arguetafamily---$160-$28330-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 87/21, 175/22, 175/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/14
> 
> badeacon---$156-$17170-100-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 200/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, passed 8/15
> 
> hogwartsdropout---$173-$27075-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 165/22, 150/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/15, passed 8/15
> 
> disjseag---$165-$27600-155-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 155/22, 155/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15
> 
> hereforthechurros---$150-$28361-175-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 56/21, 175/22, 175/23-International seller- sent 8/17, passed 9/5
> 
> Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27, passed 9/13
> 
> Ksharitt1986---$125-$25889-200-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 369/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/30, passed 9/15
> 
> DonMacGregor---$145-$5078-30-BRV@WL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 57/23, 30/24- sent 9/3, passed 9/19
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> jgarrity1---$70-$13265-170-VB-Jun-0/21, 335/22, 170/23, 170/24-Seller pays 75% MF22- sent 6/21, passed 7/18
> 
> Xlkrum24---$75-$9216-100-VB-Aug-0/21, 161/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/27, passed 7/24
> 
> Pamkat1820---$69-$7499-100-VB-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/28, passed 8/18
> 
> SRUAlmn---$76-$14809-160-VB-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 289/23, 160/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 8/23, passed 9/8
> 
> PoptartsAndMickey---$70-$4822-50-VB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 50/23- sent 8/30, passed 9/15
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> M_T---$137-$14450-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 162/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 9/6
> 
> Tonks44---$145-$17450-110-AKV-Dec-0/21, 178/22, 110/23- sent 9/13
> 
> BWoody---$142-$15803-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 166/23, 100/24- sent 9/15
> 
> JKS DVC---$133-$14855-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 110/23, 110/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/15
> 
> Kristyn---$150-$24000-160-AKV-Dec-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays closing costs and MF ‘22- sent 9/19
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> jacec---$120-$85500-655-AUL-Dec-0/21, 655/22, 655/23-Subsidized Dues/ FW 52 2BD OV- sent 8/31
> 
> disneydoc2007---$108.5-$35813-320-AUL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 0/23, 320/24-Subsidized dues- sent 9/15
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> quakerlaw---$147-$24400-160-BCV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 178/23, 160/24-International Seller- sent 9/13
> 
> 
> *BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> RedDogRun(seller)---$104-$5877-50-HH-Apr-0/21, 75/22, 50/23- sent 6/15
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> BringWishesBack---$151-$22650-150-PVB-Aug-0/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/2
> 
> TikiLover---$150-$23360-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 9/1
> 
> Bakerr6 ---$160-$4000-25-Poly-Oct-0/21, 37/22, 25/23, 25/24- Buyer pays closing- sent 9/21
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Hiddenmickey75---$124-$10600-75-SSR-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 7/1
> 
> CDN Prince Charming---$115-$18877-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 22/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 8/27
> 
> MGERV---$130-$30219-225-SSR-Aug-0/21, 450/22, 225/23, 225/24- sent 9/6
> 
> CaptainAmerica (seller)---$117-$24992-200-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 200/24-delayed closing- sent 9/8
> 
> PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9
> 
> Shelle88---$118-$18528-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 90/22, 300/23, 150/24-Seller pays MF 22- sent 9/20
> 
> arich35---$135-$22410-166-SSR-Apr-0/21, 153/22, 332/23, 166/24-Seller pays closing- sent 9/22
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> LadybugsMum---$163-$20251-120-VGF-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 120/24-Int'l seller- sent 9/21
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> benedib99(seller)---$111-$17300-150-BRV@WL-Dec-0/21, 103/22, 150/23- sent 6/24
> 
> MISCDis21---$140-$7732-50-BRV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 6/28
> 
> Joel22---$161-$18868-110-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 68/22, 110/23- sent 7/12
> 
> davegart2---$100-$3360-25-BRV@WL-Oct-0/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 8/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Lorana---$177-$9509-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23, 50/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/27
> 
> Ericlaurie---$157-$24450-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 205/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 9/8
> 
> KimMcGowan---$176-$27180-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 106/22, 150/23, 150/24- sent 9/20
> 
> wvujeb---$160-$32831-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 100/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/20
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> Dado4---$70-$13219-160-VB-Aug-0/21, 132/22, 160/23-Seller pays 22 dues- sent 9/19
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> geargrinder---$135-$25100-180-AKV-Sep-0/21, 310/22, 180/23- sent 6/13, taken 7/18
> 
> alohatok1986---$136-$16122-110-AKV-Aug-0/21, 110/22, 110/23-split '22 MF- sent 6/10, taken 7/19
> 
> JKS DVC---$130-$13375-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/22, taken 7/28
> 
> BunnyhugSK---$130-$28600-220-AKV-Feb-88/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, taken 8/1
> 
> Jjvette68---$134-$32933-225-AKV-Dec-8/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/26, taken 8/2
> 
> BriLam---$126-$34650-275-AKV-Mar-0/21, 100/22, 275/23, 275/24-Seller pays closing- sent 7/16, taken 8/15
> 
> Hereforthechurros---$132-$27720-210-AKV-Mar-0/21, 195/22, 210/23, 210/24-Seller pays Closing- sent 7/13, taken 8/15
> 
> JCHDisney---$130-$13000-100-AKV-Sept-0/21, 100/22, 100/23, 100/24- seller pays closing- sent 7/25, taken 8/17
> 
> badeacon---$130-$15806-110-AKV-Jun-0/21, 113/22, 110/23, 110/24-seller pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$11767-90-AKV-Dec-90/21, 180/22, 90/23- sent 7/27, taken 8/18
> 
> Mrsg00fy(Seller)---$135-$22258-160-AKV-Jun-0/21, 80/22, 160/23, 160/24-Buyer pays closing- sent 7/27, taken 8/18
> 
> Jaydee51---$137-$14605-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 125/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25
> 
> Keirabella2012---$125-$28293-220-AKV-Oct-0/21, 0/22, 220/23- sent 8/9, taken 8/30
> 
> JKS DVC---$130-$13699-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/1, taken 8/30
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$125-$30762-240-AKV-Dec-207/21, 480/22, 240/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/31
> 
> Kristyn---$129-$25562-180-AKV-Dec-0/21, 189/22, 180/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/5
> 
> Jlo85---$129-$16275-120-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 222/23, 120/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/11
> 
> Tonks44---$130-$14167-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 197/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 8/30, taken 9/11
> 
> PrincessDuck(Seller)---$139-$23105-160-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 137/23, 160/24- sent 7/28, taken 9/11
> 
> BWoody---$140-$14513-100-AKV-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 69/23, 100/24- sent 8/25, taken 9/14
> 
> CoasterJunkie---$135-$29932-200-AKV-Jun-164/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 8/30, taken 9/15
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> Sunnyore---$165-$9088-50-BLT-Aug-0/21, 43/22, 50/23- sent 6/9, taken 7/6
> 
> ThingamabobsIGot20---$165-$28301-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/5, taken 7/6
> 
> MaleficentUK---$157-$26515-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 400/22, 80/23, 160/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/12
> 
> Stargazer65---$173-$9249-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19
> 
> Flash_Sloth---$165-$22281-125-BLT-Oct-0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 6/10, taken 7/20
> 
> golex---$165-$31139-180-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 180/23, 180/24- sent 6/9, taken 7/21
> 
> Alice in Okie-land---$172-$20165-110-BLT-Aug-0/21, 117/22, 103/23, 110/24-Seller pay closing- sent 6/30, taken 8/2
> 
> YellowHouse---$173-$29681-160-BLT-Jun-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/4, taken 8/2
> 
> ThingamabobsIGot20---$168-$28956-160-BLT-Apr-0/21, 183/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 7/12, taken 8/5
> 
> kmc33(Seller)---$177-$9563-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 30/22, 50/23, 50/24-sent 7/19, taken 8/15
> 
> mgeologist---$163-$27173-160-BLT-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 160/23- sent 7/24, taken 8/18
> 
> quakerlaw---$175-$17869-100-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 186/23-seller pays 50% CC- sent 7/22, taken 8/25
> 
> wings91---$160-$34000-200-BLT-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/26, taken 8/29
> 
> calfan---$171-$-19160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 160/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 8/8, taken 8/31
> 
> ThingamabobsIGot20---$160-$36217-220-BLT-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 220/23, 220/24- sent 8/8, taken 8/31
> 
> quakerlaw---$145-$23954-160-BLT-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 133/23, 160/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/12
> 
> kmc33(Seller)---$181-$9833-50-BLT-Jun-0/21, 63/22, 50/23, 50/24- sent 8/19, taken 9/12
> 
> 
> *BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> MrsDfromTN---$105-$24354-210-OKW-Aug-0/21, 172/22, 210/23, 210/24- sent 6/27, taken 8/2
> 
> Keirabella2012---$108-$27633-230-OKW-Dec-0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/6, taken 8/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$13150-100-SSR-Dec-0/21, 42/22, 100/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> LadybugsMum(seller)---$126-$28350-210-SSR-Dec-0/21, 184/22, 210/23- sent 6/6, taken 7/6
> 
> Shelle88---$119-$15930-120-SSR-Feb-0/21, 227/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 6/6, taken 7/7
> 
> sahmoffour---$125-$33082-250-SSR-Aug-0/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays closing- sent 6/7, taken 7/13
> 
> Guppy1013---$127-$21114-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 111/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/11, taken 7/14
> 
> julieack---$125-$20684-150-SSR-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/20, taken 7/14
> 
> TheGambler22---$135-$11219-75-SSR-Sep-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/14
> 
> Pamkat1820---$134-$8744-60-SSR-Feb-0/21, 30/22, 60/23, 60/24-Seller pays dues- sent 6/15, taken 7/15
> 
> CathoDad22---$130-$28315-200-SSR-Feb-12/21, 200/22, 200/23, 200/24- sent 6/14, taken 7/19
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$128-$21069-150-SSR-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 6/14, taken 7/19
> 
> christophles---$110-$17590-150-SSR-Aug-0/21, 75/22, 150/23- sent 6/22, taken 7/28
> 
> brf5003---$118-$6429-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 6/30, taken 7/28
> 
> Esisson---$128-$16530-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 120/23, 120/24-Seller paying closing- sent 6/22, taken 8/3
> 
> Shelle88---$116-$15594-120-SSR-Apr-0/21, 120/22, 120/23, 120/24- sent 7/7, taken 8/8
> 
> JENinNORCAL---$110-$22575-200-SSR-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23-sellers pays MF 22- sent 7/8, taken 8/16
> 
> MaleficentUK---$115-$23000-200-SSR-Aug-0/21, 0/22, 8/23, 200/24-Seller pays MF '23- sent 7/14, taken 8/26
> 
> The_MT---$110-$6010-50-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 8/15, taken 9/1
> 
> Shelle88---$122-$19140-150-SSR-Feb-0/21, 39/22, 237/23, 150/24- sent 8/17, taken 9/11
> 
> eltrumpito---$111-$35848-300-SSR-Oct- 0/21, 572/22, 134/23, 300/24- sent 8/26, taken 9/15
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> hogwartsdropout---$160-$41069-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 250/23- sent 6/8, taken 7/12
> 
> Arguetafamily---$155-$24390-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 150/22, 150/23, 150/24-Seller pays closing- sent 6/12, taken 7/15
> 
> DVChris---$137-$14421-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 5/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 6/30, taken 8/8
> 
> wvujeb---$160-$30005-175-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 205/22, 175/23- sent 7/20, taken 8/18
> 
> mtgtm4---$173-$13975-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/21, 116/22, 75/23, 75/24- sent 7/19, taken 8/19
> 
> Ericlaurie---$160-$18537-110-CCV@WL-Apr--1/21, 26/22, 110/23, 110/24- sent 7/21, taken 8/25
> 
> Whitneyleigh10---$165-$22074-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 90/22, 125/23- sent 7/26, taken 8/25
> 
> disfam15---$160-$16729-100-CCV@WL-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 7/15, taken 8/25
> 
> wvujeb---$172-$35920-200-CCV@WL-Feb-0/21, 200/22, 400/23-seller pays closing- sent 8/20, taken 9/12
> 
> 
> *VB:*


AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/13
AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/18
AchieverGal---$263-$43992-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15


----------



## AchieverGal

I'm new to posting and I don't know if I posted that in the right place. If not, let me know and I can move it. Thanks.


----------



## The_MT

mbroc said:


> So, update to my original post above . . . I sign the closing docs, get the remaining funds ready to be wired and then . . . 1 of the 2 sellers on the deed decides to NOT sign.  Ugh.  It's taken a few days to get over.  No, it's not normal - especially having passed ROFR.  Yes, it has happened in the past but rare (so I am told).  No, I'm not going to go to court over it.  I'm not a lawyer and don't have the time to fight.  Just super disappointed.  Taking it as a sign that it just wasn't meant to be.  No, I'm not completely over it yet . . . though I did start shopping again.


Ugh so sorry this happened to you! Do you get any dispensation from the seller for backing out after all this time?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

AchieverGal said:


> AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/13
> AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/18
> AchieverGal---$263-$43992-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15


Not bad


----------



## DonMacGregor

mbroc said:


> So, update to my original post above . . . I sign the closing docs, get the remaining funds ready to be wired and then . . . 1 of the 2 sellers on the deed decides to NOT sign.  Ugh.  It's taken a few days to get over.  No, it's not normal - especially having passed ROFR.  Yes, it has happened in the past but rare (so I am told).  No, I'm not going to go to court over it.  I'm not a lawyer and don't have the time to fight.  Just super disappointed.  Taking it as a sign that it just wasn't meant to be.  No, I'm not completely over it yet . . . though I did start shopping again.


Better to be you than the seller who DID want to sign. I'd love to hear how THAT conversation went...


----------



## beldred

mbroc said:


> So, update to my original post above . . . I sign the closing docs, get the remaining funds ready to be wired and then . . . 1 of the 2 sellers on the deed decides to NOT sign.  Ugh.  It's taken a few days to get over.  No, it's not normal - especially having passed ROFR.  Yes, it has happened in the past but rare (so I am told).  No, I'm not going to go to court over it.  I'm not a lawyer and don't have the time to fight.  Just super disappointed.  Taking it as a sign that it just wasn't meant to be.  No, I'm not completely over it yet . . . though I did start shopping again.


Wow, wouldn't they have already signed the contracts when the offer was accepted? Can they even back out after that original 10 days is past??


----------



## NVDISFamily

AchieverGal said:


> AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/13
> AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/18
> AchieverGal---$263-$43992-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15


This is how it’s done!


----------



## hglenn

mickeyhellyeah said:


> $118-$29500-250-SSR-Aug-0/21,500/22,250/23-Seller pays MF 22-sent 9/25
> 
> 4th time lucky?? doubtful


Good luck!!!  That's a monster amount of points for 22!


----------



## AKVDisneyFan

AchieverGal said:


> AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/13
> AchieverGal---$270-$45112-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 6/13, passed 7/18
> AchieverGal---$263-$43992-160-VGC-Sep-0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/15


I love it! Your post prompted me to call my husband to explain to him that this is how it’s supposed to be done .


----------



## Sandisw

beldred said:


> Wow, wouldn't they have already signed the contracts when the offer was accepted? Can they even back out after that original 10 days is past??



When original contract is signed, it can be done docusign, but the closing requires notary.

Maybe when it came time to follow through they changed their mind?


----------



## mbroc

The_MT said:


> Ugh so sorry this happened to you! Do you get any dispensation from the seller for backing out after all this time?


No, there is no provision for that in the contract except taking them to court.  Without going into too much detail, it seems to be a "difficult" family matter (if you catch drift) so I decided to try and practice some compassion.  Believe me, it's super annoying that they wasted a lot of my time and killed (I mean "stalled") my dreams/plans for next year but in the end, I think my time is best served by hunting and catching another deal.  Besides, it's just means that I get to obsess over this forum and commiserate with all of you.


----------



## mbroc

DonMacGregor said:


> Better to be you than the seller who DID want to sign. I'd love to hear how THAT conversation went...


yeah, it was a sticky situation for the one who did want to sign.


----------



## mbroc

Sandisw said:


> When original contract is signed, it can be done docusign, but the closing requires notary.
> 
> Maybe when it came time to follow through they changed their mind?


Exactly.  Two signatures requiring notary on the sellers' end.  My only recourse is to go to court but it's a waste of time for me.  Unfortunately, I get the feeling that the seller who did not want to sign did all of this on purpose to make life difficult for the one who did sign. Anyway, yes, this case is a little too "spicy" for me and not worth my time (other than sharing on this forum hahaha).


----------



## pianomanzano

mbroc said:


> Exactly.  Two signatures requiring notary on the sellers' end.  My only recourse is to go to court but it's a waste of time for me.  Unfortunately, I get the feeling that the seller who did not want to sign did all of this on purpose to make life difficult for the one who did sign. Anyway, yes, this case is a little too "spicy" for me and not worth my time (other than sharing on this forum hahaha).


So sorry that happened! Do you get any of what the seller has to pay in commission as penalty? I forget what contracts generally say about that for the buyer.


----------



## Stargazer65

mbroc said:


> Exactly.  Two signatures requiring notary on the sellers' end.  My only recourse is to go to court but it's a waste of time for me.  Unfortunately, I get the feeling that the seller who did not want to sign did all of this on purpose to make life difficult for the one who did sign. Anyway, yes, this case is a little too "spicy" for me and not worth my time (other than sharing on this forum hahaha).


I don't blame you, I wouldn't want to wade into that drama over a resale contract either.  Better to walk away.


----------



## Sandisw

pianomanzano said:


> So sorry that happened! Do you get any of what the seller has to pay in commission as penalty? I forget what contracts generally say about that for the buyer.



Typically, if a buyer fails to follow through, deposit is lost, and seller gets a portion of it,

There is typically nothing that happens the other way around, because the broker may have a difficult time to get the commission from the seller, without proceeding in court as well.


----------



## M_T

M_T said:


> M_T---$137-$14450-100-AKV-Jun-0/21, 162/22, 100/23, 100/24- sent 9/6


Passed 9/26


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> There is typically nothing that happens the other way around


They can give long distance stink-eye.


----------



## Disdreaming479

mbroc said:


> yeah, it was a sticky situation for the one who did want to sign.


I’m curious how many people on the sellers deed? I’m currently waiting on sellers to sign and there are more than just a few names on the deed. Other contract I purchased has closed already. Was the broker the page sponsor?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Typically, if a buyer fails to follow through, deposit is lost, and seller gets a portion of it,
> 
> There is typically nothing that happens the other way around, because the broker may have a difficult time to get the commission from the seller, without proceeding in court as well.


In the past, I have had people stiff me on relatively small transactions, and I've filed small claims actions against them, just to be "that guy". On each occasion, I didn't get anything initially beyond a default judgement (it's amazing how many people just blow small claims off), but it felt good knowing my little public record judgement was sitting on their credit reports and messing with their lives sorta surreptitiously. A true "gift that keeps on giving". One guy actually did pay me about 5 years later when he wanted to refinance his house. $50 well spent even if I never saw a penny.


----------



## Maryrachel713

arich35 said:


> Congrats!
> This gives me some hope! Looks like after closing and dues yours is around $134 per point, ours is exactly $135


Excuse the probably dumb question—when people talk about their cost per point is it just the cost per point or averaging in the closing and dues? Or does it vary?


----------



## arich35

Maryrachel713 said:


> Excuse the probably dumb question—when people talk about their cost per point is it just the cost per point or averaging in the closing and dues? Or does it vary?


I think most people just talk about price per point not including dues but in my response I was averaging it with the closing and dues


----------



## cdobert

mbroc said:


> So, update to my original post above . . . I sign the closing docs, get the remaining funds ready to be wired and then . . . 1 of the 2 sellers on the deed decides to NOT sign.  Ugh.  It's taken a few days to get over.  No, it's not normal - especially having passed ROFR.  Yes, it has happened in the past but rare (so I am told).  No, I'm not going to go to court over it.  I'm not a lawyer and don't have the time to fight.  Just super disappointed.  Taking it as a sign that it just wasn't meant to be.  No, I'm not completely over it yet . . . though I did start shopping again.


I'm worried that I might be in the same boat.  Divorcing couple must sell, but the male has dragged his feet on everything.  One week now since ROFR and crickets from him.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jlo85 said:


> Jlo85---$103-$18025-160-AUL-Feb-0/21, 0/22, 201/23, 160/24- sent 9/24


A soon-to-be fellow Aulani owner! Congrats! Great price!


----------



## Sunnyore

Maryrachel713 said:


> Excuse the probably dumb question—when people talk about their cost per point is it just the cost per point or averaging in the closing and dues? Or does it vary?


If you like to look more in depth what the normalized cost per point for each contract, the dvcstats.com website uses the info here to calculate the data. It factors in the loaded points and missing points as well so you can see more clearly what may passing ROFR lady instead of just the agreed upon price per point.


----------



## ccv_fam

ccv_fam---$110-$37389-330-BRV@WL-Jun-0/21, 284/22, 330/23, 330/24-seller pays MF '22- sent 9/6, passed 9/19

Updated string!


----------



## TheSkis

TheSkis---$155-$25540-160-BCV-Oct-0/21, 230/22, 160/23, 160/24- sent 9/27


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc---$190-$5258-25-VGF-Aug-0/21, 21/22, 25/23, 25/24- sent 9/23


----------



## TikiRoomMania

TikiLover---$150-$23360-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-  Seller pays 22 maint -sent 9/9, passed 9/27

Woohoo!


----------



## Chia1974

TikiRoomMania said:


> TikiLover---$150-$23360-150-PVB-Dec-0/21, 85/22, 150/23-  Seller pays 22 maint -sent 9/9, passed 9/27
> 
> Woohoo!


Congrats  
I sent mine a couple days ago for $149


----------



## Grifters40

Does this have any chance?  This is my first time trying to buy any DVC

Grifters40---$112-160-BWV-June-150/22, 150/23- Seller pays 22 maint- sent 9/26


----------



## Sandisw

Grifters40 said:


> Does this have any chance?  This is my first time trying to buy any DVC
> 
> Grifters40---$112-160-BWV-June-150/22, 150/23- Seller pays 22 maint- sent 9/26



Everything has a chance..but I’d say the chance for this are pretty low…but hey, it’s worth a try!


----------



## Grifters40

Sandisw said:


> Everything has a chance..but I’d say the chance for this are pretty low…but hey, it’s worth a try!


Thank you.....what do you think is a number that will pass ROFR?  It seems that they are not taking BWV that often.


----------



## mbroc

Disdreaming479 said:


> I’m curious how many people on the sellers deed? I’m currently waiting on sellers to sign and there are more than just a few names on the deed. Other contract I purchased has closed already. Was the broker the page sponsor?


2 people on the deed.  One signed, the other didn't want to.  Broker is not the page sponsor but I do not blame them for what happened.


----------



## Joel22

How long does it take people usually to send closing documents? It's been a week and our sellers haven't sent them yet. Starting to get a bit worried. The title office will understandably be closed now until Friday due to the hurricane so hoping they've sent them back by then


----------



## Chia1974

Grifters40 said:


> Does this have any chance?  This is my first time trying to buy any DVC
> 
> Grifters40---$112-160-BWV-June-150/22, 150/23- Seller pays 22 maint- sent 9/26


Is this a 150 or 160 pointer? The haven’t take any BWV lately but price is really low with seller paying MF 22. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Grifters40

Chia1974 said:


> Is this a 150 or 160 pointer? The haven’t take any BWV lately but price is really low with seller paying MF 22. Fingers crossed for you


I am sorry....it is 160


----------



## Chia1974

Joel22 said:


> How long does it take people usually to send closing documents? It's been a week and our sellers haven't sent them yet. Starting to get a bit worried. The title office will understandably be closed now until Friday due to the hurricane so hoping they've sent them back by then


They have till the closing date on the contract to close it. They need a notary appointment to close. I bought from a UK seller and they got Covid and need to remake the appointment like twice…..


----------



## Sandisw

Grifters40 said:


> Thank you.....what do you think is a number that will pass ROFR?  It seems that they are not taking BWV that often.



It has been awhile since they took BWV so you’d want to look back at some of the threads.

I think $120s have a stronger chance.,but again, they could decide at any time to change things up, so one never knows!


----------



## TikiRoomMania

Chia1974 said:


> Congrats
> I sent mine a couple days ago for $149


And I thought $150 was good!! Damn!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Grifters40 said:


> Does this have any chance?  This is my first time trying to buy any DVC
> 
> Grifters40---$112-160-BWV-June-150/22, 150/23- Seller pays 22 maint- sent 9/26


What kind of sorcery is this?!


----------



## Grifters40

HIRyeDVC said:


> What kind of sorcery is this?!


It will be all for nothing if it doesn’t pass.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica (seller)---$117-$24992-200-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 200/24-delayed closing- sent 9/8, passed 9/27


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica (seller)---$117-$24992-200-SSR-Mar-0/21, 0/22, 100/23, 200/24-delayed closing- sent 9/8, passed 9/27



Congratulations!!!!

It looks like we may be seeing a lower floor for SSR beginning.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> It looks like we may be seeing a lower floor for SSR beginning.


Well I'm the seller so passing doesn't help me much, but I'm glad for the buyer.


----------



## quakerlaw

Grifters40 said:


> Does this have any chance?  This is my first time trying to buy any DVC
> 
> Grifters40---$112-160-BWV-June-150/22, 150/23- Seller pays 22 maint- sent 9/26


I am so incredibly jealous of this contract, haha. Nice one!


----------



## arich35

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> It looks like we may be seeing a lower floor for SSR beginning.


It seems we paid too much lol. But I am hoping it passes in time to rent points out to recoup some of that money


----------



## PoptartsAndMickey

PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9, passed 9/27

I'm loving this quick turn around!


----------



## arich35

PoptartsAndMickey said:


> PoptartsAndMickey---$120-$17144-130-SSR-Dec-130/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 9/9, passed 9/27
> 
> I'm loving this quick turn around!


Seeing these pass that are a little under what we paid is making me overly optimistic


----------



## bakerr6

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> It looks like we may be seeing a lower floor for SSR beginning.


I'm hoping this holds true as I just accepted this one today:

Bakerr6 - 
$117-$6575-50-SSR-Dec- 0/21, 53/22, 50/23- sent 9/27


----------



## TikiRoomMania

Question for any real estate minded folks on the board. I just passed rofr and wired my payment to the title/escrow company. The problem is I stupidly paid the total amount OWED without seeing that I already had $2000 in earnest money paid. So I overpaid the amount for closing by $2000. Will this be a problem? I‘m assuming I’ll just get refunded the $2000 overage after it closes. I tried calling/emailing the co today but with the hurricane I assume I may not get an answer as quickly as my brain needs! Thanks for any input!


----------



## dlam32

TikiRoomMania said:


> Question for any real estate minded folks on the board. I just passed rofr and wired my payment to the title/escrow company. The problem is I stupidly paid the total amount OWED without seeing that I already had $2000 in earnest money paid. So I overpaid the amount for closing by $2000. Will this be a problem? I‘m assuming I’ll just get refunded the $2000 overage after it closes. I tried calling/emailing the co today but with the hurricane I assume I may not get an answer as quickly as my brain needs! Thanks for any input!


I did the same on a recent contract. I just emailed the title agent explaining the problem.  Once they reconciled every thing at closing, they mailed a check with the excess funds via fedex. Hopefully, your title company follows the same process.


----------



## TikiRoomMania

dlam32 said:


> I did the same on a recent contract. I just emailed the title agent explaining the problem.  Once they reconciled every thing at closing, they mailed a check with the excess funds via fedex. Hopefully, your title company follows the same process.


Thank you so much for your reply. I figured that would be the case. I was so excited to pass I just overlooked it! Glad to see I'm not the only one. I used a title co this board recommends so I'm sure it will work out.


----------



## EAHajd

Eahajd---$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/19

Sorry! This should be the correct format.

Turns out we have a delayed closing (5/16/23). There goes my idea of using my points for Aulani at the end of June. Has anyone had luck getting 2 nights at Aulani about a month before? 2 rooms for 2 nights?


----------



## wilkydelts

EAHajd said:


> Eahajd---$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/19
> 
> Sorry! This should be the correct format.
> 
> Turns out we have a delayed closing (5/16/23). There goes my idea of using my points for Aulani at the end of June. Has anyone had luck getting 2 nights at Aulani about a month before? 2 rooms for 2 nights?


You may not even have your points until mid-June


----------



## EAHajd

wilkydelts said:


> You may not even have your points until mid-June


You are 100% correct- I forgot we don’t get them right away. What about a week before?  Any luck?!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

EAHajd said:


> Eahajd---$135-$7553-50-SSR-Jun-0/21, 0/22, 25/23, 50/24- sent 9/6, passed 9/19
> 
> Sorry! This should be the correct format.
> 
> Turns out we have a delayed closing (5/16/23). There goes my idea of using my points for Aulani at the end of June. Has anyone had luck getting 2 nights at Aulani about a month before? 2 rooms for 2 nights?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## TheSkis

We sent our first DVC contract over to Disney yesterday and I already feel like I have waited month for Disney to respond and it has only been A DAY!! How do you all live with this kind of stress and anticipation??


----------



## EricLaurie

EricLaurie said:


> Ericlaurie---$157-$24450-150-CCV@WL-Apr-0/21, 0/22, 205/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MF- sent 9/8


Taken 9/28. No surprise.  On to the next one.


----------



## BeachClub2014

TheSkis said:


> How do you all live with this kind of stress and anticipation??


Red wine.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

TheSkis said:


> We sent our first DVC contract over to Disney yesterday and I already feel like I have waited month for Disney to respond and it has only been A DAY!! How do you all live with this kind of stress and anticipation??


Keep buying contracts until you run out of cash.  Then you have no choice but to get patient while you wait for your spouse to forgive you and your checking account to recover.


----------



## Chia1974

TheSkis said:


> We sent our first DVC contract over to Disney yesterday and I already feel like I have waited month for Disney to respond and it has only been A DAY!! How do you all live with this kind of stress and anticipation??


Buy direct and points hit your account in 2 hours. Like you can book a room for tomorrow if available.


----------



## TheSkis

CaptainAmerica said:


> Keep buying contracts until you run out of cash.  Then you have no choice but to get patient while you wait for your spouse to forgive you and your checking account to recover.


Haha I am already asking forgiveness on my first contract. If it wasn’t for EPCOTs food and wine festival I would never get the husbands approval.


----------



## TheSkis

Chia1974 said:


> Buy direct and points hit your account in 2 hours. Like you can book a room for tomorrow if available.


That’s our goal if come December we haven’t secured a resale. Here’s to hoping we get lucky on the first try.


----------



## arich35

Broker emailed today to expect 30-40 days for ROFR, I assume that is just so we don't get our hopes up.


----------



## hglenn

Grifters40 said:


> Does this have any chance?  This is my first time trying to buy any DVC
> 
> Grifters40---$112-160-BWV-June-150/22, 150/23- Seller pays 22 maint- sent 9/26


Gosh I sure hope so! I think mine was the lowest we had seen in quite a while and seemed to land at the end of the BWV bloodbath that had been happening. I was $125 for 240pts. If you score this I'm going to have a very hard time not seeking out another 100 points there!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Grifters40

hglenn said:


> Gosh I sure hope so! I think mine was the lowest we had seen in quite a while and seemed to land at the end of the BWV bloodbath that had been happening. I was $125 for 240pts. If you score this I'm going to have a very hard time not seeking out another 100 points there!  Good luck!!!


When did you make that purchase?


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Grifters40 said:


> Thank you.....what do you think is a number that will pass ROFR?  It seems that they are not taking BWV that often.


Look at pg 1 of this thread for this quarter's pass/waiting/taken figures. There are links to past quarters on pg 1 as well. If yours doesn't pass, use those amounts to help you negotiate a price that will probably pass. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Maryrachel713

Last night my husband said “if you’re just going to keep obsessing til we do it, why don’t you just buy one?”

I really hope he meant it. String to come once we’ve signed

Edit: "Seriously?" then "That doesn't sound like that much. What can we get with that?"
So I guess its going well. Waiting on the contract.


----------



## Joel22

EricLaurie said:


> Ericlaurie---$157-$24450-150-CCV@WL-APR-0/21, 0/22, 205/23, 150/24-Seller pays 2022 MF - sent 9/8







EricLaurie said:


> Taken 9/28. No surprise.  On to the next one.


They've been buying at $175 pp


----------



## hglenn

Grifters40 said:


> When did you make that purchase?


Passed ROFR in April.


----------



## KimMcGowan

Joel22 said:


> They've been buying at $175 pp


My latest offer currently in ROFR was for $176, so I hope they stick to that 175 limit


----------



## Maryrachel713

I know its pretty unlikely but here goes....

Maryrachel713---$165-$22262-125-CCV@WL-Dec-0/21, 250/22, 125/23- sent 9/29


----------



## EricLaurie

Joel22 said:


> They've been buying at $175 pp


Curious where you got this info. Board data doesn’t show any take at $175pp (yet).  Definitely not many passes for CCV reported lately. Hard to know what the magic number is.


----------



## pianomanzano

EricLaurie said:


> Curious where you got this info. Board data doesn’t show any take at $175pp (yet).  Definitely not many passes for CCV reported lately. Hard to know what the magic number is.


Probably from the board sponsor, which to me isn't a good indicator because we know nothing about that contract (how many points, loaded/stripped contract, UY, etc). I mean it's smart of them to report out and use as a means to suggest buyers come in higher to avoid being ROFR'ed, but I'd rely more on the data here than their ROFR report if I were shopping around again.


----------



## Maryrachel713

EricLaurie said:


> Curious where you got this info. Board data doesn’t show any take at $175pp (yet).  Definitely not many passes for CCV reported lately. Hard to know what the magic number is.


I was told by my agent Disney had taken back at 170 and 172 lately. I don’t know if they’re trying to get me to pay more but if I lose it oh well. The seller responded immediately (should have gone lower!) so at least they will be done with their contract either way (hopefully because I have it).


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

For those wanting to buy Copper, I saw a 150 pt contract from an international seller yesterday around $159 (I believe). May have been a September use year.


----------



## The_MT

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> For those wanting to buy Copper, I saw a 150 pt contract from an international seller yesterday around $159 (I believe). May have been a September use year.


If only I had more cash!


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

The_MT said:


> If only I had more cash!


Story of my life. 

We need to fix our entry stairs. A mason quoted $28,000 for the work! My first thought was “if we had that kind of money I would have bought those points I was eyeing a month or two ago!”

Needless to say we are going to find a cheaper option.


----------



## DonMacGregor

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> Needless to say we are going to find a cheaper option.


For the entry or the points?


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

DonMacGregor said:


> For the entry or the points?


Ha! For the front steps. Points are on hold for a while unfortunately, at least until markets improve. We have enough points. I just WANT more.


----------



## Cyberc1978

pianomanzano said:


> Probably from the board sponsor, which to me isn't a good indicator because we know nothing about that contract (how many points, loaded/stripped contract, UY, etc). I mean it's smart of them to report out and use as a means to suggest buyers come in higher to avoid being ROFR'ed, but I'd rely more on the data here than their ROFR report if I were shopping around again.


IMO you can't trust any brokers when it comes to that kind of data. They have a huge interest in driving up the price because their commission is based on it. 

If they can provide data fake or not that shows that the lowest price for any DVC resort is $200 then they would.


----------



## EricLaurie

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> For those wanting to buy Copper, I saw a 150 pt contract from an international seller yesterday around $159 (I believe). May have been a September use year.


Thanks for the tip. There were 2 international contracts - both April use year. I had an offer accepted on one this afternoon at $176 pp. ROFR should be easy this time

I’ll post details when I have the date it gets sent in for ROFR.  

Very excited!


----------



## KimMcGowan

EricLaurie said:


> Curious where you got this info. Board data doesn’t show any take at $175pp (yet).  Definitely not many passes for CCV reported lately. Hard to know what the magic number is.


I know you found a new (almost guaranteed to pass) contract. However, here is one of the sources for the $175 number:
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-august-22/
Also, our board shows recently taken at $172 and $173, so I imagine that the $175 number is fairly accurate.


----------



## CarolMN

Direct link to October  2022 - December 2022 thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3897763/#post-64338783


----------

